# Der allgemeine Fußball-Thread



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

_Edit vom 21.08.2010: Umfrage für Meisterschaft 2010/2011 und Abstiegskandidaten eingebaut!!__Update vom 15.05.2011 - Aktuelle Daten 2010/2011 eingefügt_
Update vom 30.07.2011 - Neue Umfrage gestartet zur Saison 2011/2012
Update vom 1.05.2012 - Umfrage entfernt, neue Umfrage zum CL Finale gestartet!
Update vom 26.05.2012 - Umfrage entfernt, EM startet bald, Entscheidungen aus der vergangenen Saison eingefügt


*Sachen aus der Saison 2011/2012*
Da Pente ja meinte, wir sollen einen separaten Fußball-Thread starten sollen für weitere Diskussionen: Hier ist er  Hier geht es um den Fußball im allgemeinen, Bundesliga, Nationalmannschaften, andere Ligen, CL und Europa Liga.

Und hier nochmal die Entscheidungen aus der 1. Bundesliga 2011/2012:

1. Bundesliga:
*Meister & Pokalsieger* - Borussia Dortmund
2. Platz - Bayern München
3. Platz - FC Schalke 04
4. Platz - Borussia Mönchengladbach
5. Platz - Bayer 04 Leverkusen	
6. Platz - VFB Stuttgart
7. Platz - Hannover 96

Relegation (16. Platz): Hertha BSC Berlin (*abgestiegen*)
17. Platz: 1. FC Köln	
18. Platz: 1. FC Kaiserslautern


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

BUUUHHH!
Dummes Lautern. Die müssen sofort wieder absteigen!
Waldhof ftw!
Manman, sowas wie Lautern. PAH!
:>


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2010)

Dann können wir auch gleich Europa- und Weltmeisterschaft ergänzen. Ach Razyl, du bist mir zuvor gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dann können wir auch gleich Europa- und Weltmeisterschaft ergänzen. Ach Razyl, du bist mir zuvor gekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nen offiziellen WM-Thread gibt es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ==> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/151715-fifa-wm-2010-sudafrika/page__p__2564319__fromsearch__1&#entry2564319
Ich bin halt nur schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: FCB \o/


----------



## Apuh (4. Mai 2010)

Zum Glück hat der SC Freiburg die Klasse gehalten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2010)

Der Startpost ist nicht ganz korrekt. 2. Liga werden Platz 1 und 2 noch ausgespielt, Pauli kann noch erster werden, da sie nur 2 Punkte Rückstand und das bessere Torverhältnis haben.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Startpost ist nicht ganz korrekt. 2. Liga werden Platz 1 und 2 noch ausgespielt, Pauli kann noch erster werden, da sie nur 2 Punkte Rückstand und das bessere Torverhältnis haben.



Das schon, aber ich hab das nun einfach mal so angenommen. Ich glaube da ändert sich nicht mehr viel... hoffe ich :S


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

So, die 1. Bundesliga ist nun offiziell beendet und der FC Bayern München hat sich den 22. Meistertitel, den besten Sturm und die beste Abwehr (mit Schalke 04) geschnappt. Schalke schnappt sich den 2. Platz und Bremen kommt in die CL-Quali dank des dritten Platzes. Leverkusen und Dortmund schaffen es in die Europa-Liga, der HSV steht mit leeren Händen da. Und Dzeko vom VFL Wolfsburg holt sich mit 22 Treffern die Torjäger-Krone vor Stefan Kießling.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Mai 2010)

Schade, das Nürnberg nicht abgestiegen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja freu mich schon auf die nächste Saison, da wird Hertha bestimmt auch mal wieder öfters gewinnen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schade, das Nürnberg nicht abgestiegen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nürnberg kann noch absteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss nicht sein, dass die Hertha öfters gewinnt... sie kann ja noch ne Klasse tiefer fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (9. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nürnberg kann noch absteigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha ja die Nürnberger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gegen den FCA hoffe sie steigen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann ich meinen Erdkundelehrer ärgern er ist nämlich Nürnbergfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Mai 2010)

Aalen ist Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.Liga wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

So, die nächsten Entscheidungen sind gefallen:
Nürnberg bleibt 1. Liga, Augsburg bleibt 2. Liga

DFB-Pokal: FC Bayern München

Europa-Liga: Athletico Madrid

Champions-League: FC Bayern München - Inter Mailand (kommenden Samstag)

Frauen DFB-Pokal: FCR Duisburg


----------



## shadow24 (17. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, die nächsten Entscheidungen sind gefallen:
> Nürnberg bleibt 1. Liga, Augsburg bleibt 2. Liga
> 
> DFB-Pokal: FC Bayern München
> ...



naja und heute steht noch die Entscheidung aus ob Ingolstadt aufsteigt in die 2.Liga oder Rostock dort drinbleibt...wird auf NDR 3 heute ab 20.15 live gezeigt...
beide Vereine sind mir eigentlich mehr als egal,aber aufgrund der dummen Fans von Rostock, die zumeist aus der rechten Szene kommen, wünschte ich mir das die absteigen...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2010)

so,perfekt...die Rostocker sind in der Versenkung verschwunden und Ingolstadt steigt auf in die 2.Bundesliga....jetzt steht nur noch das CL-Finale aus...


----------



## Tabuno (20. Mai 2010)

Nürnberg bleibt erstklassisch und Augsburg zweitklassisch und Ingolstadt steigt auf und Rostock ab. Osnabrück und Erzgebirge Aue steigen auch noch auf, kannst ja noch im Anfangspost ergänzen lieber Razyl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2010)

JAAAA! Ribéry hat seinen Vertrag bis 2015 (!!!) beim FC Bayern München verlängert und kassiert 10 Millionen Euro Brutto! Also definitiv auch nächstes Jahr die Flügelzange Robben und Ribéry! \o/


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Haha ja die Nürnberger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man währe ich froh wenn meine Lehrer nur Fans währen..
aber NEIN meine Mathe lehrerin muss natürlich ein flitzer sein >.<


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> JAAAA! Ribéry hat seinen Vertrag bis 2015 (!!!) beim FC Bayern München verlängert und kassiert 10 Millionen Euro Brutto! Also definitiv auch nächstes Jahr die Flügelzange Robben und Ribéry! \o/


Prost Mahlzeit ö.0



Dominau schrieb:


> aber NEIN meine Mathe lehrerin muss natürlich ein flitzer sein >.<



wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten Razyl: Erster Frauen-Champions-League-Sieger aller Zeiten ist Turbine Potsdam.

Sehr geiles Spiel das ich mir da eben reingezogen hab...ungemein spannend, und ein Zitter-Elfmeterschießen der allerbesten Sorte. Die 17jährige(!!!) Keeperin von Potsdam hat 2 Matchbälle hintereinander gehalten und so eine fast sichere Niederlage gedreht. Geile Scheiße, ich werd dem Frauenfußball jetzt sicher mehr Beachtung schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten Razyl: Erster Frauen-Champions-League-Sieger aller Zeiten ist Turbine Potsdam.
> 
> Sehr geiles Spiel das ich mir da eben reingezogen hab...ungemein spannend, und ein Zitter-Elfmeterschießen der allerbesten Sorte. Die 17jährige(!!!) Keeperin von Potsdam hat 2 Matchbälle hintereinander gehalten und so eine fast sichere Niederlage gedreht. Geile Scheiße, ich werd dem Frauenfußball jetzt sicher mehr Beachtung schenken
> 
> ...



Wird alles am Samstag nach dem Bayern-Spiel zusammen getragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du schenkst den Spiel doch nur mehr Beachtung weil es Frauen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Prost Mahlzeit ö.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich denke auch das lag nur am astreinen elfmeterschiessen...ich hab gestern auch kurz vor schluss mal reingezappt in das spiel um zu sehen wie es steht und hab mir die letzten 5-10 min mal angeschaut...puh,also letztens hab ich ca.20 min aus einem internationalen A-Jugendspiel auf eurosport geschaut als ich beim fitness war udn muss ehrlich sagen:das Niveau war das gleiche...
sehr spannend war wirklich nur das elfmeterschiessen und der reporter,der kurz vorm Herzversagen stand...


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du schenkst den Spiel doch nur mehr Beachtung weil es Frauen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gab da schon ein paar leckere Schnitten, aber darum gings nicht, war einfach recht spannend anzuschauen D:



> ich denke auch das lag nur am astreinen elfmeterschiessen...ich hab gestern auch kurz vor schluss mal reingezappt in das spiel um zu sehen wie es steht und hab mir die letzten 5-10 min mal angeschaut...puh,also letztens hab ich ca.20 min aus einem internationalen A-Jugendspiel auf eurosport geschaut als ich beim fitness war udn muss ehrlich sagen:das Niveau war das gleiche...
> sehr spannend war wirklich nur das elfmeterschiessen und der reporter,der kurz vorm Herzversagen stand...


Die deutsche Frauen-Fußballnationalmannschaft (Die wohl zu den Besten der Welt gehört) hat mal gegen eine B-Jugend eines mittelmäßigen Bundesligavereins verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

F****************
Naja, es sollte nicht sein. Inter war defensiv die stärkere Mannschaft und die kleinen Fehler haben sie ausgenutzt... und nach dem 0:1 war es sowieso gelaufen. Dann mauerte Inter hinten und konterte dann erfolgreich... 

Bye Bye Triple, Bye Bye 4. CL-Platz

Edit:
Mourinho geht btw von Mailand und wird neuer Trainer in Real Madrid.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2010)

jo das 1:0 für die Mailänder war das schlimmste was passieren konnte.das war bei den italienern schon immer so...aber nichtsdestotrotz astreine abwehrarbeit von denen.bayern hätte noch ne std auf die anrennen können und hätten kein tor erzielt...aber ein weltklassespieler bei bayern reicht halt nicht aus...mit ribery wär vlt was gegangen,aber in einer superharmlosen bayernelf war robben der einzige von dem mal ein hauch von gefahr ausging...aber für die italiener natürlich viel zu leicht auszurechnen.robben gedoppelt oder zur not auch mal zu dritt auf ihn und das wars auch für ihn...

das 2:0 war für mich wie eine vorraussicht auf die wm,wobei bayern deutschland wäre und van buyten dabei mertesacker...wenn da son dribbler auf merte zukommt,können ihm die mannschaftskameraden nach dem tor den knoten aus den beinen machen...
auch so die ganze bayrische art erinnert erschreckend an die deutsch elf.taktisch,diszipliniert...und nur quer und hinten rum;(...
wenn ich dagegen den italienischen sturm gesehen habe.die waren schnell,dribbelstark und kurzpassmeister...
und dagegen bayern wie beim handball...immer um den strafraum rum.da fehlte total,wie bei deutschland meistens die leidenschaft und der mut mal was zu riskieren.nach dem 13.querpass folgte eine entweder harmlose oder verunglückte flanke...und die mailänder:zwei drei kurze schgnelle pässe und di ewaren schon am strafraum bei uns.immer gefährlich....und somit auch verdient cl-sieger geworden...


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2010)

Inter war besser und den Bayern hat Ribery gefehlt, das hat man deutlich gemerkt.

Das 1:0 war noch vertretbar aber beim 2:0 waren 4 Bayern Spieler gegen 2 Inter Spieler, wie daraus ein Tor entstehen kann ist mir ein Rätsel !!


----------



## xxhajoxx (23. Mai 2010)

Es war wieder Demichelis der den Mist verbockt hat! Das war schon gegen Manu so da konnten wir es noch rausreißen das er 2 Tore praktisch verschuldet hat aber gegen Inters Abwehrbollwerk das auch 84 min gegen Barca ein 0:0 gehalten hat es dann nicht gereicht. Naja ich gönne es den Italienern nicht, wobei man die gar nicht Italiener nennen darf. Wann wurd Materazzi eingewechselt? 88min oder so und er war der einzige Italiener aufn Platz. Das sollte verboten werden auch International das man eine gewisse Anzahl an Einheimischen Spielern haben soll. Für alle die jetzt sagen Flame Diese Ansicht vertrete ich seit Arsenal mal in der CL ohne Engländer gespielt hat. Inter hat es gestern Clever gemacht aber gönnen tue ich es denen nicht. Das ist ein unattraktiver Fussball wenn man die meißte Zeit nur verteidigt und dann zwei Konter fährt.


----------



## Nachtgnom (23. Mai 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Es war wieder Demichelis der den Mist verbockt hat! Das war schon gegen Manu so da konnten wir es noch rausreißen das er 2 Tore praktisch verschuldet hat aber gegen Inters Abwehrbollwerk das auch 84 min gegen Barca ein 0:0 gehalten hat es dann nicht gereicht. Naja ich gönne es den Italienern nicht, wobei man die gar nicht Italiener nennen darf. Wann wurd Materazzi eingewechselt? 88min oder so und er war der einzige Italiener aufn Platz. Das sollte verboten werden auch International das man eine gewisse Anzahl an Einheimischen Spielern haben soll. Für alle die jetzt sagen Flame Diese Ansicht vertrete ich seit Arsenal mal in der CL ohne Engländer gespielt hat. Inter hat es gestern Clever gemacht aber gönnen tue ich es denen nicht. Das ist ein unattraktiver Fussball wenn man die meißte Zeit nur verteidigt und dann zwei Konter fährt.



Deshalb heissen die ja auch ************* *Mailand.^^



Ja, schade dass es nicht gereicht hat. Ich jedenfalls finde, dass nicht das bessere, sondern das routiniertere und konsequentere Team gewonnen hat. Irgendwie enttäuschend, dass man mit so einer Art von größtenteils unattraktivem Fussball die CL gewinnen kann. Ich als Bayernfan würd mich besser fühlen, wenn Bayern gegen eine Mannschaft wie Barca verloren hätte, die Offensivfussball gespielt hätten. Naja, richtig wohl fühlen würd ich mich eh nur wenn Baywrn gewonnen hätte, aber das wird schon!


----------



## Falathrim (23. Mai 2010)

Ich finde man kann Inter nicht nachsagen dass sie gestern schlechten oder auch nur unattraktiven Fußball gespielt haben. Sie waren in JEDER Situation stärker als die Bayern. Wenn Bayern im Angriff war haben sie die Räume zugemacht, sind aber trotzdem in Zweikämpfe gegangen und haben sie gewonnen. Bayern ist nie nach vorne gekommen, und wenn doch haben sie nie Gefahr ausgestrahlt, selbst in den "gefährlichen" Situationen nicht. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Inter, die locker flockig die Bayern-Spieler bis auf Lahm ausgespielt und deklassiert haben und immer wenn sie den Ball hatten spritzig und gefährlich waren. Der Sieg war hochverdient und definitiv nicht mit hässlichen Fußball wie sie ihn in Barcelona praktiziert haben eingefahren.


----------



## Firun (23. Mai 2010)

So liebe Fußball Freunde,

die Provokations posts sowie die dadurch entstandenen offtopic posts habe ich nun mal entfernt.

Ihr wisst ja alle was nötig ist um eine ordentliche Diskusion zu führen, ich hoffe nun einfach mal darauf das ihr euer Wissen auch sinnvoll einsetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte hier wieder alles aus dem Ruder laufen.. naja ihr könnt euch alle denken wohin das dann führt.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn Bayern nun verloren hat und der 4. CL Platz (vorerst) weg ist, war es dennoch eine rundum zufriedene Saison für den FCB und für die Bundesliga vor allem international sehr ordentlich. Wenn das Niveau auch nur annähernd gehalten werden kann auch nächstes Jahr, dann holen wir uns halt den 4. Platz nächstes Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn das Niveau auch nur annähernd gehalten werden kann auch nächstes Jahr, dann holen wir uns halt den 4. Platz nächstes Jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




der erste schritt wurde mit der vertragsverlängerung von ribbery bis 2015 getan...auch Robben bleibt und damit kann die goldene Zange weiterhin zuschlagen...
defintiv in der abwehr herrscht noch immer handlungsbedarf.badstuber und lahm ok,aber demichelis ist wie immer der schwachpunkt und MUSS ausgetauscht werden...bei van buyten bin ich mir nicht sicher.mal spielt er grandios und dann macht er wieder fehler auf kreisklassenniveau.als abwehrchef muss man in einer weltklassemannschaft einen durchgängig routinierten spieler haben.von daher sollten die bayern dahingehend nochmal ihre fühler ausstrecken...mit den einnahmen aus der cl steht ihnen ja einiges an auswahl zur verfügung...


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Vidic ist ja ein ganz heißer Kandidat, auch wenn er bei weitem nicht billig wird. Und Vidic ist ja auch nicht ganz so ablehnend ...


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vidic ist ja ein ganz heißer Kandidat, auch wenn er bei weitem nicht billig wird. Und Vidic ist ja auch nicht ganz so ablehnend ...



Vidic?die stütze aus manus abwehr???also da müssten die wirklich ganz viel hinblättern,den lässt kein verein so einfach gehen.der wurde doch jahrelang zum besten verteidiger in england gewählt....also das wäre ein kracher wenn der kommen würde


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Vidic?die stütze aus manus abwehr???also da müssten die wirklich ganz viel hinblättern,den lässt kein verein so einfach gehen.der wurde doch jahrelang zum besten verteidiger in england gewählt....also das wäre ein kracher wenn der kommen würde



Jap, der wohl derzeit beste Verteidiger der Welt. So wie ich das vor ein paar Wochen mitbekommen habe scheint Bayern Interesse zu haben und Vidic ist wohl auch interessiert an einem Wechsel. Das wäre wirklich ein richtiger Kracher, aber fraglich noch ob Bayern wirklich 40 Millionen für den hinblättert.


----------



## Thoor (23. Mai 2010)

Ich versuchs nochmal anders:

Ich mag Bayern nicht, ich find die doof! Ich find Inter auch doof aber ich mag Bayern weniger als Inter darum find ichs toll das Inter gewonnen hat! Und da ich Schweizer bin interessiert mich die BL nicht :<

besser? :<


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich versuchs nochmal anders:
> 
> Ich mag Bayern nicht, ich find die doof! Ich find Inter auch doof aber ich mag Bayern weniger als Inter darum find ichs toll das Inter gewonnen hat! Und da ich Schweizer bin interessiert mich die BL nicht :<
> 
> besser? :<



Der gleiche Müll nur anders ausgedrückt. Es geht in dem Thread um Fussball und demnach vor allem um die Bundesliga etc.

Wenn dich das also nicht interessiert hast du in dem Thread einfach nichts verloren !!!

Manchmal ist es besser nichts zu sagen und das wäre in deinem Fall sogar das Beste gewesen !


----------



## Thoor (23. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der gleiche Müll nur anders ausgedrückt. Es geht in dem Thread um Fussball und demnach vor allem um die Bundesliga etc.
> 
> Wenn dich das also nicht interessiert hast du in dem Thread einfach nichts verloren !!!
> 
> Manchmal ist es besser nichts zu sagen und das wäre in deinem Fall sogar das Beste gewesen !



ist jetzt allgemeiner fussball nur noch Bundesliga O.o grössenwahn inc oder was?

Challenge league ist genau so allgemein wie eure bundesliga oder irgend ne amerikanische liga also komm mal wieder runter....


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich damit nicht gemeint. Ich meinte das in diesem Thread nunmal über aktuelle Fussball-Themen geredet wird. Und das CL-Finale ist nunmal momentan das aktuellste Thema im Fussball.

Wenn du nichts sinnvolles ausser deinen Ablehnungen gegen bestimmte Mannschaften/Ligen beizutragen hast bist du fehl am Platz.

Du kannst hier gerne über die Schweizer Liga berichten. Es geht einfach darum, das du nichts zum Thema beiträgst und scheinbar lediglich die Diskussion sprengen willst, indem du unqualifizierte Kommentare abgibst. Es interessiert hier niemanden ob du Bayern, Inter oder die Bundesliga scheisse findest. Hier wird fachlich diskutiert und nicht auf Bild-Niveau !


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du kannst hier gerne über die Schweizer Liga berichten. Es geht einfach darum, das du nichts zum Thema beiträgst und scheinbar lediglich die Diskussion sprengen willst, indem du unqualifizierte Kommentare abgibst. Es interessiert hier niemanden ob du Bayern, Inter oder die Bundesliga scheisse findest. Hier wird fachlich diskutiert und nicht auf Bild-Niveau !



Word! Auch wenn die Bild immer mal wieder Sachen berichtet, die am Ende so eintreffen. Siehe Butt, siehe Ribéry...


----------



## Stancer (23. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Word! Auch wenn die Bild immer mal wieder Sachen berichtet, die am Ende so eintreffen. Siehe Butt, siehe Ribéry...



Bild hat auch berichtet, das Inter eine schwache Mannschaft sei, die kein Fussball spielen können und sich nur hinten reinstellen und das Bayern sie mit leichtigkeit besiegen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar falsches Thema aber die Bild verfolgt ein Prinzip. Oftmals hat die Bild bereits Insiderwissen bevor die Öffentlichkeit davon erfährt und nutzt dies dann aus um so zu tun als wenn sie direkten Einfluss auf Entscheidungen hätte oder um sich als "Na haben wir es nicht gesagt"-Sager darzustellen.
Liegt die Bild dagegen falsch kommt das Thema nie wieder zu Wort !


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bild hat auch berichtet, das Inter eine schwache Mannschaft sei, die kein Fussball spielen können und sich nur hinten reinstellen und das Bayern sie mit leichtigkeit besiegen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sowieso. Aber wie gesagt: Für solche Exklusiv-Berichts ist sie ganz ordentlich. 

Gut, aber darüber soll es hier ja gar nicht gehen.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, der wohl derzeit beste Verteidiger der Welt. So wie ich das vor ein paar Wochen mitbekommen habe scheint Bayern Interesse zu haben und Vidic ist wohl auch interessiert an einem Wechsel. Das wäre wirklich ein richtiger Kracher, aber fraglich noch ob Bayern wirklich 40 Millionen für den hinblättert.



40 Mio?also wenn Vidic tatsächlich für diese summe wechseln würde,dann würde der fc bayern auch diese summe zahlen,aber manu wird ihn bestimmt nicht für diese summe gehen lassen.der hat doch noch vertrag dort zu erfüllen bis 2012


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2010)

neueste Meldung:für die nächste Saison hat der HSV den Trainer Armin Veh engagiert...mal sehen was das wird...mit Stuttgart Meister geworden und in Wolfsburg grandios gescheitert...


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2010)

Naja Bayerns Ziel ist es ja dauerhaft auf Augenhöhe mit ManU, Barcelona und Real zu sein und da reicht es nicht, das man einen guten Sturm und starkes Mittelfeld hat. Da muss auch die Abwehr zur Elite gehören. Kann mir also gut vorstellen, das die Bayern nach der WM vor allem die Abwehr ausbessern. Inter hat gezeigt wie leicht sich die Bayern-Abwehr aushebeln lässt. Quasi 2 Angriffe und 2 Tore.
In der Bundesliga kann man mit dem Prinzip des permanenten Angriffs bestehen. Die Gegner kommen gar nicht über das Mittelfeld hinweg aber auf der europäischen Bühne kann man sich sowas nicht leisten, vor allem, da die Schwäche nun offenbart wurde !!!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das sie 1-2 Abwerhspieler verpflichten werden um vor allem die Innenverteidigung auszubessern. Es soll eben nicht bei dieser einmaligen Sache bleiben.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja Bayerns Ziel ist es ja dauerhaft auf Augenhöhe mit ManU, Barcelona und Real zu sein und da reicht es nicht, das man einen guten Sturm und starkes Mittelfeld hat. Da muss auch die Abwehr zur Elite gehören. Kann mir also gut vorstellen, das die Bayern nach der WM vor allem die Abwehr ausbessern. Inter hat gezeigt wie leicht sich die Bayern-Abwehr aushebeln lässt. Quasi 2 Angriffe und 2 Tore.
> In der Bundesliga kann man mit dem Prinzip des permanenten Angriffs bestehen. Die Gegner kommen gar nicht über das Mittelfeld hinweg aber auf der europäischen Bühne kann man sich sowas nicht leisten, vor allem, da die Schwäche nun offenbart wurde !!!
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das sie 1-2 Abwerhspieler verpflichten werden um vor allem die Innenverteidigung auszubessern. Es soll eben nicht bei dieser einmaligen Sache bleiben.



Mal ganz im Ernst: Man hat als Bayern München dieses Jahr das Champions League-Finale erreicht, wobei man auf dem Weg Manchester United, das derzeit 780 Millionen Euro Schulden hat, aus dem Turnier geschmissen hat, und nur gegen Inter Mailand, in das in den letzten Jahren von einem Tycoon über 700 Millionen Euro reingesteckt hat, verloren hat. Das alles OHNE Selbstverschuldung oder einen Tycoon zu schaffen ist imho ein Beweis, dass man de facto über den "Supermächten" des Fußballs steht.


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst: Man hat als Bayern München dieses Jahr das Champions League-Finale erreicht, wobei man auf dem Weg Manchester United, das derzeit 780 Millionen Euro Schulden hat, aus dem Turnier geschmissen hat, und nur gegen Inter Mailand, in das in den letzten Jahren von einem Tycoon über 700 Millionen Euro reingesteckt hat, verloren hat. Das alles OHNE Selbstverschuldung oder einen Tycoon zu schaffen ist imho ein Beweis, dass man de facto über den "Supermächten" des Fußballs steht.



Ja das bestreitet auch niemand aber wenn Bayern nächste Saison mit genau dem gleichen Team antritt wird der Erfolg deutlich geringer ausfallen.

Man kann mit entsprechender Taktik sehr viel machen im Fussball, wenn man seine Mannschaft perfekt auf die gegnerische ausrichtet kann da noch so ein gutes Team kommen, es wird verlieren. Es hat nur bis zum Ende der Saison gedauert, bis die schwäche der Bayern derart ausgenutzt wurde und das war die Innenverteidigung.
Schon gegen ManU wurde diese Schwäche offen gelegt aber ManU konnte sie nicht nutzen. Inter hat hervorragende Gegneranalyse betrieben und sich exakt auf die schwächen und stärken der Bayern eingestellt.

Und wenn die Gegner sowas können machst man in der Königsklasse etwas falsch und wird sie niemals gewinnen !

Van Gaal kam ja erst zu Saisonbeginn, er hat dann alles umgestellt und das System kam erst nach der Winterpause zur Geltung. Erst da haben die Bayern ihr Maximum erreicht aber als es erreicht wurde konnten die Gegner damit beginnen sich einzustellen.

Klar sind wir hier alle Fussballlaien, aber Taktik ist ein enormer Faktor.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2010)

Van Gaals Lehren haben gerade erst angefangen zu greifen...bis er vollkommen walten und schalten kann wie er will wird man noch die Winterpause abwarten müssen. Ein van Gaal braucht eben "länger" als ein Mourinho um ein Team zum CL-Sieger zu machen...aber ich traue es ihm zu dass er - gestützt von alleine 80 Millionen aus der Champions League - es schafft, ein Team aufzubauen, das auch die Champions League problemlos ersteigen kann...und wenn es erst in ein paar Jahren ist - Hauptsache ist man wirbt und hält Talente - einen Vidic für 40 Millionen zu holen halte ich für eine falsche Entscheidung, lieber man baut sich die nächsten Jahre auf.


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2010)

Ja sollen sie noch nen 2. Phillip Lahm rausbringen, da hat dann auch Deutschland was von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Öhm.. Ich weiß dass der Bal rund ist...reicht das?


----------



## Fireofwar (26. Mai 2010)

Also Hallo erstmal. Ich bin großer Bayern Fan obwohl ich in Erlangen, dass liegt bei Nürnberg, wohne. Nachdem was man bei dem CL-Finale gesehen hat bin ich der Meinung das Van Gaal, von dem fürs CL-Finale, mal ne komplett neue Innenverteidigung aufbauen sollte. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2010)

Fireofwar schrieb:


> Also Hallo erstmal. Ich bin großer Bayern Fan obwohl ich in Erlangen, dass liegt bei Nürnberg, wohne. Nachdem was man bei dem CL-Finale gesehen hat bin ich der Meinung das Van Gaal, von dem fürs CL-Finale, mal ne komplett neue Innenverteidigung aufbauen sollte. Was meint ihr dazu?




jo das Thema wurde weiter oben schon angesprochen in diesem thread...und du hast recht damit,denn Demichelis hat da absolut nichts,aber auch gar nichts in der Bayernverteidigung zu suchen udn van Buyten würde ich als gute Alternative zu einem richtig guten Verteidiger sehen...der Name Vidic ist diesbezüglich auch schon hier gefallen.das wäre natürlich ne super Verstärkung für die Bayern


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Wisst ihr was ich lustig finge? Kaum hat sich die WM angekündigt, falen die Fußballer weg wie deie Fliegen. Hoffentlich kiegen wir überhaupt noch 11 zusammen xD


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich lustig finge? Kaum hat sich die WM angekündigt, falen die Fußballer weg wie deie Fliegen. Hoffentlich kiegen wir überhaupt noch 11 zusammen xD



Die wollen auch Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Und das zuuuuufällig grade da, wo die WM angeklündigt wird? Vor der WM wird schlimmer, da wette ich, und sie können unmöglich spielen!


----------



## Stancer (29. Mai 2010)

So was hat das heutige Testspiel gebracht ?

Ich finde leider nicht viel. Der Gegner war einfach zu schwach und hat sich scheinbar bemüht nicht zu hart in die Zweikämpfe zu gehen, da Ungarn selber ja nicht bei der WM dabei ist.

Sorgen haben mir nur die Masse an vergebenen Chancen gemacht. Mit einer derartig schlechten Quote wird man kein Weltmeister. Wir brauchen Knippser, die 1 Chance für 1 Tor brauchen.

Natürlich muss man sagen, das die Spieler alle voll im Training sind und garantiert nicht 100% ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit abgerufen haben.
Ansonsten :

Boateng hat mir gut gefallen als rechter Verteidiger. War sehr dynamisch.
Kedhira war auch sehr gut und hat als 6er gut gespielt

Trochowski hat man gemerkt das er unter Druck war und hat zu eigensinnig gespielt. Immer diese Distanzschüsse....

Neuer hatte zu wenig zu tun um sich als Nr1 zu beweisen !

Die restlichen wie Kroos oder Aogo waren zu unauffällig.

Weitere Erkenntnisse : Es fehlte eindeutig ein Führungsspieler im zentralen Mittelfeld (Schweinsteiger)


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> So was hat das heutige Testspiel gebracht ?
> 
> Ich finde leider nicht viel. Der Gegner war einfach zu schwach und hat sich scheinbar bemüht nicht zu hart in die Zweikämpfe zu gehen, da Ungarn selber ja nicht bei der WM dabei ist.




ich denke mit dem einen satz hast du das gesamte spiel erfasst...
dieses spiel hat keine,aber auch wirklich keine aussagekraft gehabt.das war ja fast so als hätten wir gegen luxemburg oder liechtenstein gespielt...da die spieler auf ihren positionen in keinster weise gefordert wurden entfällt eine Bewertung meinerseits.wahrscheinlich werden wir eh erst in unsere ersten wm-spiel sehen wo wir stehen


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

Und da fällt der Nächste!
WM-Aus für Heiko Westermann. So langsam wird es kurios und eng für den Herrn Jogi Löw.

Im Grunde haben wir ja nur noch Khedira und Schweini die wirklich im defensiven Mittelfeldspielen können.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Überraschung aus Italien: Inter Mailand könnte alle drei Titel verlieren und müsste den Zwangsabstieg antreten:



> Inter Mailand scheint ins Visier italienischer Ermittler geraten zu sein. Demnach wären der Brasilianer Motta und der Argentinier Milito nicht spielberechtigt, heißt es. Der italienische Fußballverband FIGC bestätigte diese Angaben am Samstag. Als Inter im vergangenen Jahr den Transfer von Motta und Milito mit dem FC Genua ausgehandelt hatte, habe dessen Präsident Enrico Preziosi keine Geschäftserlaubnis besessen, bestätigte FIGC-Sprecher Paolo Cordi auf Anfrage der Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Er hätte deshalb einen Stellvertreter unterzeichnen lassen müssen.
> 
> Die italienische Sportkommission soll den Verband schon vor Monaten auf die ungültigen Verträge hingewiesen haben, eine Reaktion darauf habe es jedoch nicht gegeben. Cordi ließ anklingen, dass sich sowohl Inter-Präsident Massimo Moratti als auch Preziosi nunmehr vor einem Sportgericht in Rom verantworten müssen. Das Verfahren beginne Anfang Juli. Welche Auswirkungen dies auf die vergangene Saison haben könnte, ist offen.





> Die Statuten sind eindeutig: Bei einem ungültigen Spielervertrag wird jede Partie, an der diese Spieler mitgewirkt haben, auf Null gesetzt, zudem erhält der Verein pro Partie einen Minuspunkt. Demnach müsste Inter Mailand absteigen - und alle Titel (Meisterschaft, Pokal, Champions League) aberkannt bekommen.



Quellen:
http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/intligen/startseite/526307/artikel_Milito-und-Motta-ohne-Spielberechtigung.html
http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/12062010/73/serie-a-inter-skandal-top-torjaeger-milito.html


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

und morgen Spielt Deutschland gegen wen? Australien, oder?


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inter absteigen? Gott..wie herrlich das wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Ey ne, wenn Bayern wegen so nem Scheiß dann nachträglich der CL Titel anerkannt wird, dann dreh ich durch...


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ey ne, wenn Bayern wegen so nem Scheiß dann nachträglich der CL Titel anerkannt wird, dann dreh ich durch...



Tja, wenn die Italiener betrügen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die Italiener betrügen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibts dazu jetzt eigentlich neue Infos? Und kann mir jemand den Supercup erklären, der am 7. August stattfindet und wieso der eingeführt wurde? :O


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Gibts dazu jetzt eigentlich neue Infos? Und kann mir jemand den Supercup erklären, der am 7. August stattfindet und wieso der eingeführt wurde? :O




zum thema supercup schaust du hier:
http://www.kicker.de...n-Augsburg.html 
und zum betrugsversuch mailands schaust du hier.sobald was neues ansteht wird das aktualisiert:
http://www.tutsi.de/wird-inter-mailand-der-champions-league-titel-2010-aberkannt/2010/06/12/tutsi-blog-aktuell/


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Gibts dazu jetzt eigentlich neue Infos? Und kann mir jemand den Supercup erklären, der am 7. August stattfindet und wieso der eingeführt wurde? :O



Supercup = Meister gegen Pokalsieger. Da der FCB allerdings das Double holt wird daraus Meister gegen Vizemeister. Es war im Grunde das Vorlaufmodell des Ligapokals, der ja wieder abgeschafft wurde. Früher organisierte der DFB den Supercup, nun macht es die DFL. 

Warum er eingeführt wurde? Gute Frage, aber man kann es im Grunde als Härtetest vor dem Start der neuen Saison betrachten. 

Zu Inter Mailand: Das Urteil wurde gefällt. Der Inter Mailand Chef darf nur drei Monate lang keine Tätigkeiten mehr ausüben als Chef. Die Titel darf Inter Mailand alle behalten.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

Ach der supercup ist nur Geldmacherei! 

Ich als Fußballfan freue mich zwar über jedes Spiel aber einen wirklich sportlichen Wert, außer einem Testcharakter, hat das Spiel nicht!

btw. warum ist der WM Thread zu versteh ich nicht!


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> btw. warum ist der WM Thread zu versteh ich nicht!



Weil die WM seit gestern Abend vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diskussionen kann man ja jetzt auch hier führen


----------



## Pente (12. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil die WM seit gestern Abend vorbei ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke Razyl! Genau so sieht es aus. Der Moderationsaufwand für den WM-Thread in den vergangenen Wochen war enorm hoch und wir haben oft das ein oder andere Auge zugedrückt. Ich kann verstehen wenn man mit den Teams "leidet", "mitfiebert" und evtl das ein oder andere mal über das Ziel hinaus schießt. Nichts desto trotz ist die WM seit gestern Abend vorbei, wir haben einen allgemeinen Fußball-Thread in dem ihr jederzeit über sämtliche Fußball-Themen diskutieren könnt.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

was ich während der wm immer schön fand wenn se in der vorberichterstattung gesagt haben das spieler XY (Demichellis zum beispiel) ja die deutsche mannschaft total gut kennt weil er mit der hälfte von denen bei bayern spielt und das er wertvolle infos liefern kann und die schwächen kennt.
Und dann... hats alles nix gebracht ich fand genau diesen Umstand immer sowas von witzig (bin ich wahrscheinlich eh der einzige -.-)


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2010)

Aachen startet mit drittklassigem Trainer, na da bin ich aber mal gespannt...


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Aachen startet mit drittklassigem Trainer, na da bin ich aber mal gespannt...


Die nächste Saison kann ja nur besser für Aachen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2010)

Ach was, neuer Trainer, frische Ideen, Nationalmannschaft hats doch auch so bis ins kleine Finale geschafft. Glaub mir, diesmal wär ich auch mit dem dritten Platz zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

Heut abend auf Sport1 - Hsv vs Juve....Wer schauts? Also ich wills mir angucken. Tipp 2:1 auf den Hsv


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2010)

Werds mir wohl reinziehen...ist sicher interessant...beide haben die letzte Saison verkackt, beide haben bei ihren Fans was wiedergutzumachen (Als HSV-Fan sag ich mal "Aber sowas von!")...könnte also ein gutes Spiel werden


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube ja, dass Juve verlieren wird. Sie sind nicht mehr die gefährliche Mannschaft, die sie mal vor Jahren waren. Gut, das gilt mittlerweile fast für die gesamte italienische Liga, die nicht mehr so stark ist wie noch vor Jahren. Zwar hat Inter die CL gewonnen mit den Mourinho-Fußball und damit auch das Triple, aber ansonsten sieht man nicht mehr viel von den italienischen Mannschaften...


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2010)

Laaangweiliges Spiel.
Und es hat sich nichts verändert, der HSV macht seine Chancen immer noch nicht rein :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Laaangweiliges Spiel.
> Und es hat sich nichts verändert, der HSV macht seine Chancen immer noch nicht rein :/



Bis auf die Sense an Zé wars nicht sehr spannend. Die "Moderatorin" ist aber auch sowas von inkompetent...

"Es gab nicht sehr viele Tore heute, es gab nämlich gar keine" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Der erste Titel der Saison gehört dem FC Bayern München und das mit einer halben B-Mannschaft gegen eine Schalker Mannschaft, die vor einer Woche noch so "grandios" gegen die C-Mannschaft des FCB mit 3:1 gewonnen hat. 

Naja, auch wenn es ein offizieller Titel ist, ist er dennoch uninteressant für die Saison. Kurios fand ich Magath nach dem Schlusspfiff beim Sky-Interview =)


----------



## shadow24 (8. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der erste Titel der Saison gehört dem FC Bayern München und das mit einer halben B-Mannschaft gegen eine Schalker Mannschaft, die vor einer Woche noch so "grandios" gegen die C-Mannschaft des FCB mit 3:1 gewonnen hat.




treffend formuliert...

ich find liga-oder supercup und überhaupt alle Testspiele für die zuschauer überflüssig...ist halt nur kohle machen.ich schau mir son quatsch gar nich erst an...
aber den vogel schiesst ja unsere nationalmannschaft nächste woche ab.mit so ner rumpftruppe in ein freundschaftsspiel,wo selbst c-stars wie troche absagen...


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich find liga-oder supercup und überhaupt alle Testspiele für die zuschauer überflüssig...ist halt nur kohle machen.ich schau mir son quatsch gar nich erst an...
> aber den vogel schiesst ja unsere nationalmannschaft nächste woche ab.mit so ner rumpftruppe in ein freundschaftsspiel,wo selbst c-stars wie troche absagen...



Ich schaus mir schon an... überbrückt ein wenig die Zeit bis zur BuLi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja... das Länderspiel ist wohl der größte Witz der FIFA. Das ist wirklich schwachsinnig ...


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2010)

Kommende Saison schaue ich nach 13 Jahren Bundesliga wieder die 2. Bundesliga... das wird eine Umstellung werden - eine, die wir packen werden. 

Ehrlich gesagt freue ich mich auf den Neuanfang. Und hey, als ich wirklich Herthaner wurde (90,91? - weiss nicht mehr so genau) haben wir das ganze Jahr auf die Fresse bekommen und sind ebenfalls in die 2. Bundesliga abgestiegen. So schliesst sich der Kreis.

In diesem Sinne, HA HO HE


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kommende Saison schaue ich nach 13 Jahren Bundesliga wieder die 2. Bundesliga... das wird eine Umstellung werden - eine, die wir packen werden.


Geht mir auch so, aber ich konnte die Bundesliga leider nicht 13 Jahre verfolgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie fandet ihr eigentlich das peinliche Aus von St. Pauli und Hannover im DFB-Pokal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, aber ich konnte die Bundesliga leider nicht 13 Jahre verfolgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hannover ist bei mir eh' abstiegskandidat nummer eins' mir unverständlich wie soetwas noch erstklassig spielen kann und darf.


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, aber ich konnte die Bundesliga leider nicht 13 Jahre verfolgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, hätte ICH schon gekonnt, aber damals war ich noch ein naives bzw ein noch naiveres Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wie fandet ihr eigentlich das peinliche Aus von St. Pauli und Hannover im DFB-Pokal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sagens wirs mal so...nicht nur St. Pauli hat sich blamiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber schon traurig



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Hannover ist bei mir eh' abstiegskandidat nummer eins' mir unverständlich wie soetwas noch erstklassig spielen kann und darf.


Vielleicht weil sie bis zur Saison 2009/10 de facto IMMER (so weit meine Erinnerung reicht) erstklassig gespielt haben und auch NIE gefährdet waren auch nur aus dem gesunden Mittelfeld der Tabelle abzurutschen?
Die Enke-Geschichte war natürlich ein Schlag für die Mannschaft, wer ahnt denn auch dass ein *piep* von Führungsspieler meint er müsse andere Leute schädigen weil er ja eh schon Millionen verdient.
Davon mal abgesehen hat Hannover aber im Gegensatz zu gewissen Berlinern Einsatz und Überlebenswillen gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(und nein, ich bin bei gott kein hannover-fan)


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie bis zur Saison 2009/10 de facto IMMER (so weit meine Erinnerung reicht) erstklassig gespielt haben und auch NIE gefährdet waren auch nur aus dem gesunden Mittelfeld der Tabelle abzurutschen?
> Die Enke-Geschichte war natürlich ein Schlag für die Mannschaft, wer ahnt denn auch dass ein *piep* von Führungsspieler meint er müsse andere Leute schädigen weil er ja eh schon Millionen verdient.
> Davon mal abgesehen hat Hannover aber im Gegensatz zu gewissen Berlinern Einsatz und Überlebenswillen gezeigt
> 
> ...


Naja, es ist noch gar nicht lange her, da hat Hannover noch zweitklassig gespielt. Aber wenn manche Leute jetzt immer noch den Tod von Robert Enke als sozusagen Alibi für das Versagen im DFB-Pokal nehmen wär mir jetzt schleierhaft. Ich denke die Sache ist gegessen und jeder Spieler hat sich da längst ausgeweint aber ich bin auch der Meinung Mirko Slomka ist nicht der richtige Trainer..


----------



## Kaldreth (16. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie bis zur Saison 2009/10 de facto IMMER (so weit meine Erinnerung reicht) erstklassig gespielt haben und auch NIE gefährdet waren auch nur aus dem gesunden Mittelfeld der Tabelle abzurutschen?



Nein dann hast du eine falsche Erinnerung! Eigentlich stand Hannover die komplette Rückrunde auf einem Abstiegs-/ Relegationsplatz erst am 33. Spieltag haben Sie die Abstiegszone verlassen. Keine Ahnung da musst du eine andere Mannschaft in Erinnerung haben!

Absteigen werden Hannover, Freiburg und Nürenberg (die den schächsten Kader haben)


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Nein dann hast du eine falsche Erinnerung! Eigentlich stand Hannover die komplette Rückrunde auf einem Abstiegs-/ Relegationsplatz erst am 33. Spieltag haben Sie die Abstiegszone verlassen. Keine Ahnung da musst du eine andere Mannschaft in Erinnerung haben!


Ich rede nicht von 2009/10 sondern den Saisons davor...wie gesagt, die Saison 2009/10 war fail, nicht nur wegen Enke, aber Hannover hat sich wieder hochgekämpft und es so gerade noch so geschafft...mit Glück, aber sie sind dennoch noch immer erstklassig



> Absteigen werden Hannover, Freiburg und Nürenberg (die den schächsten Kader haben)


Ma schauen wa? D:

Ich freu mich einfach, dass die BuLi wieder los geht D:


----------



## mmeCeliné (16. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie bis zur Saison 2009/10 de facto IMMER (so weit meine Erinnerung reicht) erstklassig gespielt haben und auch NIE gefährdet waren auch nur aus dem gesunden Mittelfeld der Tabelle abzurutschen?
> Die Enke-Geschichte war natürlich ein Schlag für die Mannschaft, wer ahnt denn auch dass ein *piep* von Führungsspieler meint er müsse andere Leute schädigen weil er ja eh schon Millionen verdient.
> Davon mal abgesehen hat Hannover aber im Gegensatz zu gewissen Berlinern Einsatz und Überlebenswillen gezeigt
> 
> ...



Jaja die Robert Enke geschichte, mimimi wir werden nie wieder die nummer eins vergeben, das stadion wird umbenannt, usw. 
nach einer Saison sieht man davon nix mehr. Noch nicht einmal auf der Seite wird er irgendwo erwähnt, ich finds' traurig.

Davon abgesehen das Hertha praktisch dauerhaft diese Saison gegen 12 Mann gespielt hat (anders kann man das mit dem Schiri nicht mehr ausdrücken)
Hätten wir Hannover zu jeder Zeit diese Saison schlagen können....oh warte mal - das haben wir ja auch.


Aufjedenfall deutet sich für mich wieder der gleiche Trend wie letzte Saison bei Hannover an,
Erst gibt es streitereien zwischen Trainer und Manager, dann das aus im DFB Pokal
und wenn sie jetzt noch das erste Spiel in der Liga verlieren, spätestens dann hat er auch
den großteil der Fans gegen sich.


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Hertha hat zerstört-tört-tört!


Sinnvollster Post der letzten 30 jahre


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2010)

Es ist zum Kotzen mit Köln
Kaum spielt die Mannschaft richtig und zeigt Einsatz ham wa wieder nur Pech !
Die Rote Karte in der 2 Minute war ein Witz
Und am Ende fehlte einfach die Kraft.


----------



## Falathrim (21. August 2010)

Hoffenheim und Pauli mit ihren 5 Minuten-Drillingen: "Dadadada, dada, dada -U can't touch this! Stop! Hammertime!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2010)

Tja, was soll man vom 1. Spieltag sagen:
Viele Tore, ein überraschend schwaches Bremen, Hoffenheim mit dem 20 Millionen Euro Verkauf von Eduardo, Bayern mit anfänglicher Dominanz und am Ende doch mit Glück die 3 Punkte geholt, St. Pauli und Kaiserslautern gewinnen als Aufsteiger sofort ihre Spiele. Durchaus netter Beginn der Bundesliga.

Übrigens: ich baue mal ne Umfrage für die Meisterschaft ein :S

Edit: Umfrage für Meisterschaft und Abstieg integriert =)


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es ist zum Kotzen mit Köln
> Kaum spielt die Mannschaft richtig und zeigt Einsatz ham wa wieder nur Pech !
> Die Rote Karte in der 2 Minute war ein Witz
> Und am Ende fehlte einfach die Kraft.



Mimimi gief videobeweis nao...mal ehrlich schau dir die wahre tabelle an, dann weißt' das jedes team vom schiri hintergangen wird. 



Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man vom 1. Spieltag sagen:


Hertha hat zerstört-tört-tört!...und Union wurde fast zerstört-tört-tört!


----------



## Edou (21. August 2010)

Ich sehe mit deutlichem Vorsprung an leistung Bayern vorne und denke nicht das Königsblau es schafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Wer hat getippt dass FCN absteigt?
Irgendwelche Drogen genommen?

*
*


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Hertha hat zerstört-tört-tört!...und Union wurde fast zerstört-tört-tört!


Es ging um die 1. Liga, nicht um die 2. Liga ...



Dweencore schrieb:


> Wer hat getippt dass FCN absteigt?
> Irgendwelche Drogen genommen?



Nein, ich habe keine Drogen genommen. Ich glaube trotzdem, dass der FCN absteigen wird.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. August 2010)

HSV 1:1 Schalke -.-
~8 minuten noch.


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ging um die 1. Liga, nicht um die 2. Liga ...
> Nein, ich habe keine Drogen genommen.


Sicher?


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> HSV 2:1 Schalke -.-
> ~8 minuten noch.



fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ja, sehr sicher sogar. Es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass Nürnberg absteigt, als dass sie Meister werden...


----------



## Deathstyle (21. August 2010)

2:1 Hamburg!
Ich weiß, kommt verzögert, aber es ist mein Handy was als Liveticker her hält. ^^


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, sehr sicher sogar. Es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass Nürnberg absteigt, als dass sie Meister werden...


Meister wird Nürnberg zu 99% nicht, aber absteigen werden sie auch nicht.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Meister wird Nürnberg zu 99% nicht, aber absteigen werden sie auch nicht.



Doch, ich glaube schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufgrund des nicht allzu guten Kaders und nach den Abgängen von Ottl und Breno wieder zurück zum FCB.


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man vom 1. Spieltag sagen:
> Viele Tore, ein überraschend schwaches Bremen



ganz so überraschend find ich das ergebnis nicht,denn die saison ist gerade erst gestartet,da hat bremen schon 2 spiele gegen starke gegner in einer woche udn hoffenheim ist das läuferisch beste team der liga.die werden ja wie roboter auf den punkt fit gemacht.in taktik udn fitness wird da das meiste geld gesteckt,dank rangnick...
überrascht hat mich das ergebnis von lautern gegen köln,aber 10 leute können manchmal über sich hinauswachsen,oder wie hier letztendlich die Kräfte verlassen...
pauli gegen freiburg hatte ich tatsächlich mindestens mit einem unentschieden oder mit sieg von pauli gerechnet,denn freiburg ist für mich die schlechteste mannschaft dieser saison.hab ich auch als erstes bei der abstimmung als absteiger festgemacht...
mit bayern war auch klar.hatte vorm spiel noch zu einem kumpel gesagt:die spielen bestimmt irgendwie 2:1...naja...ich glaub wolfsburg war bei bayern bisher immer nur punktelieferant


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ganz so überraschend find ich das ergebnis nicht,denn die saison ist gerade erst gestartet,da hat bremen schon 2 spiele gegen starke gegner in einer woche udn hoffenheim ist das läuferisch beste team der liga.die werden ja wie roboter auf den punkt fit gemacht.in taktik udn fitness wird da das meiste geld gesteckt,dank rangnick...



Das stimmt schon, trotzdem fand ich das 1:4 doch schon sehr heftig. Hoffentlich schläft für Bremen der Wesley ein...

Edit:
Hamburg schlägt den FC Schalke 04 mit 2:1 dank Van the Man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Nürnberg ist in den letzten zwei Jahren deutlich schlechter geworden.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hamburg schlägt den FC Schalke 04 mit 2:1 dank Van the Man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Jubelt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wer hat getippt dass FCN absteigt?
> Irgendwelche Drogen genommen?
> 
> *
> *



ich hab das getippt...und keine drogen genommen...
hast du zufällig das spiel heute gegen gladbach gesehen?das war not gegen elend.die beiden fangen an wie sie aufgehört haben.ich hätte auch gladbach als absteiger tippen können.wäre das gleiche...vlt steigen auch beide ab


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hamburg schlägt den FC Schalke 04 mit 2:1 dank Van the Man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo,richtig geil
wer hat bei schalke getroffen?zufällig raul?


----------



## Edou (21. August 2010)

Farfan wars..

Gz Hamburg *träne aus auge wisch*


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,richtig geil
> wer hat bei schalke getroffen?zufällig raul?



Raul nicht, dafür Farfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber schon kurios... 81. Minute: Ausgleich für Schalke, 83. Minute: Führung HSV...


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Raul nicht, dafür Farfan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




boah echt?wie geil ist das denn?
mist...hab beim fussi gucken heute insgesamt die a..karte gezogen...
erst musste ich mir gladbach gegen nürnberg als hauptspiel anschauen,weil der kumpel wo wir geguckt haben gladbachfan ist(((....und dann musste der los und wir haben das topspiel nich gesehen.und jetzt will meine frau x-factor sehen...puh und mein lütter fällt mir in den rücken und will das auch sehen


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2010)

Knaller in der 2. Runde des DFB Pokals:

Bayern München gegen SV Werder Bremen

Pokalsieger gegen Finalteilnehmer gleich in der zweiten Runde... Hammerlos.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Mimimi gief videobeweis nao...mal ehrlich schau dir die wahre tabelle an, dann weißt' das jedes team vom schiri hintergangen wird.



Na und?
Deswegen darf ich mich doch trotzdem über einen offensichtlichen Fehler ärgern.
Guck dir einfach die betreffende Spielszene an. Das Foul war nichtmals direkt absicht sondern über eigene Füße stolpern. 
Ist zwar ärgerlich das es den Angriff unterbrochen hat und Gelb hätte wohl jeder nachvollziehen können aber eine Notbremse war es eindeutig nicht.
Zum Thema mimimi:



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen das Hertha praktisch dauerhaft diese Saison gegen 12 Mann gespielt hat (anders kann man das mit dem Schiri nicht mehr ausdrücken)


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Mich freut es einfach so sehr zu sehen, dass Jaroslav Drobny jetzt bei Hamburg auf der Bank gammeln muss, wer auch immer das zu verantworten hat (..ja - ich kenne den namen des hamburger trainers nicht X: ) ich bin ihnen höchst dankbar, mein zweites highlight war als Kacar in de 70. minute gebracht wurde, achja der gute wollte auch mal europa sehen...

Hertha hat wieder mal ein Auswärtsspiel, wie immer eigentlich im DFB Pokal, gegen die TUS aus Koblenz :'D, wisst ihr was? DIE WERDEN ZERSTÖRT TÖRT TÖRT!


Allgemein bin ich dieses Jahr in der ersten Liga wohl für Bremen, weiß auch nicht die sind mir irgendwie sympathisch,


----------



## Falathrim (22. August 2010)

Drobny ist halt kein Frank Rost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem...einen guten Torwart ablösefrei...das hat wohl der gesunde Menschenverstand zu verantworten.

Und der Name des HSV-Trainers ist selten relevant, da das eh nur Puppen von Hoffmann sind, die ausgeschaltet werden sobald sie eine eigene Meinung entwickeln. Derzeit ist es aber Armin Veh (Glaub ich, lol, und das mir als HSV-"Fan")

Wie Werder Bremen jemandem sympathisch sein kann ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel...eine Mannschaft wo ein Tim Wiese eine Führungsrolle übernimmt kann nur aus Arschlöchern bestehen, primitiv gesagt. Ohne Angriff auf Werder-Fans.


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Drobny ist halt kein Frank Rost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa aber er wollte nach eigender Aussage Europa sehen, joa von der Bank aus geht das sicher Prima und wie er ernsthaft daran denken kann das er vorm jahrelang dominierenden rost steht, pah


Mhm kenne keinen verein der seinem trainer so lange treu bleibt wie sies' tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also solch' Arschlöcher sind sie sicher nicht


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Drobny ist halt kein Frank Rost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Drobny ist die Lösung, wenn Frank Rost geht und das wird wohl nicht mehr allzu lange dauern...


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Drobny ist die Lösung, wenn Frank Rost geht und das wird wohl nicht mehr allzu lange dauern...



Dir ist bewusst das Drobny nach eigender Aussage noch HÖCHSTENS zwei Jahre spielen will?


----------



## Camô (22. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Drobny ist halt kein Frank Rost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, er war in den letzten beiden Jahren sogar der beste Keeper der Liga. Jetzt sitzt er ein Jahr halt aus, dann wird Rost abgelöst.

Deine Bremen-Aussage stellt mir die Nackenhaare auf. Bremen ist in der Bundesliga und international Eventfussball pur, immer viele Tore, das 4:4 gegen Valencia in der Vorsaison war eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre, seit min. 5 Jahren stellt Bremen mit den Bayern die beste Offensive. Und Wiese ist nunmal ein Typ.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst das Drobny nach eigender Aussage noch HÖCHSTENS zwei Jahre spielen will?



Und wer sagt, dass er das einhalten wird? ...


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass er das einhalten wird? ...



Ich - wenn nicht sorge ich dafür * Diabolisch lach*


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2010)

alter schwede...nach dem 0:2 nach 13 min sah ich für bremen total schwarz und befürchtete ein debakel...da hab ich kein pfifferling mehr auf die gegeben
aber respekt,das war ne super leistung noch das ding in ein 2:3 umzubiegen...bin zwar kein bremen fan aber in so einem aufgebrachten hexenkessel gegen anfangs so starke italiener sich ins spiel zurückzufighten...da verneige ich mein haupt...


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c1g4axwgYrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Was soll man dazu sagen? Super Schuss Mesut! :'D


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2010)

Ganz nette Champions-League Gruppen, wo Werder wohl die schwerste von allen drei deutschen Klubs hat (Mailand, Tottenham, Twente). Bayern mit etwas Losglück (AS Rom, FC Basel, Cluj) und Schalke auch ein bissel im Glück (Marseille, H. Tel Aviv, Benfica Lissabon).

Aber irgendwie mal wieder kurios: Alle vier Klub-Spieler stammen von Inter Mailand...


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Und Hertha zerstört gerade Düsseldorf, so wie es aussieht.
War mir aber klar das Fortuna A) Das Tempo der ersten 20 minuten NIE aber auch nie halten hätte können und sie  nachdem ersten tor so oder so eingebrochen währen.

Das zweite tor war aber auch ub0r win


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Drobny ist die Lösung, wenn Frank Rost geht und das wird wohl nicht mehr allzu lange dauern...



Rost hat in allen 3 Pflichtspielen überragend gehalten. Veh meinte, dass die Nr.1 der ist, der die bessere Vorbereitung gespielt hat. Da beide gleich gut sind/waren, spielt nun die neue/alte Nr.1 und das ist Rost. Drobny wurde geholt, um den Konkurrenzkampf anzuheizen. Nächste Saison wird Rost sowieso aufhören bzw den Verein verlassen, und genau dann hat man eben Drobny.


----------



## Braamséry (31. August 2010)

Ich liebe ja unsern herrn magath.

Gerade noch so mal eben Huntelaar für 14Mio gekauft.
Das ironische dabei:

- Man hat Raul verpflichtet, einen sehr guten Stürmer
- Man hat einen löchrige Abwehr, kauft aber nen Stürmer, nach dem werderanischen Defensivdebakel-Modell
- Man ist verschuldet und gibt 14Mio Euro aus...

Der Herr Magath kann ohne Geld einfach mal gar nix. Das ist schon schlimm mit anzusehen und die Fans sind zu bemitleiden.


----------



## Kaldreth (31. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso Mesut? Wohl eher Khalid


----------



## shadow24 (31. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> - Man hat einen löchrige Abwehr, kauft aber nen Stürmer, nach dem werderanischen Defensivdebakel-Modell




Werder hat heute noch für die Abwehr zugeschlagen:Silvestre kommt...
udn wer weiss wen Maggath heute noch für die Abwehr kauft


----------



## Kaldreth (31. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Werder hat heute noch für die Abwehr zugeschlagen:Silvestre kommt...
> udn wer weiss wen Maggath heute noch für die Abwehr kauft



Eigentlich bräuchte Magath noch 2 Abwehrspieler! Einen Ersatz für Metze und einen Außenverteidiger!!! Aber da jetzt Claas Jan Huntelaar und José Manuel Jurado kommen glaub ich nicht mal das auch nur ein Abwehrspieler kommt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> - Man ist verschuldet und gibt 14Mio Euro aus...



Frage mich immernoch warum Hertha wegen Schulden einen gewissen Betrag für die Schuldentilgung verwerten MÜSSEN während gelsenkirchen 04 lustig weiter geld ausm' Fenster wirft. Bringt doch eh nix, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Apropos, Hoffenheim hats' wohl aufgegeben ramos zu umwerben, super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (31. August 2010)

Darf man sich hier eig. auch über Österreichischen Fußball unterhalten? 
Weil in der Umfrage nur die Deutsche Bundesliga zur auswahl steht =(

Sowas ist gemein...


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. August 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> Darf man sich hier eig. auch über Österreichischen Fußball unterhalten?
> Weil in der Umfrage nur die Deutsche Bundesliga zur auswahl steht =(
> 
> Sowas ist gemein...



Ich unterhalte mich auch über die zweite deutsche Bundesliga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (31. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich unterhalte mich auch über die zweite *deutsche* Bundesliga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> Darf man sich hier eig. auch über Österreichischen Fußball unterhalten?


>über Österreichischen Fußball
>Österreichischen Fußball
>Österreich, Fußball
wat?

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Über was?


@Topic:
Naja, Geld ausgeben macht halt Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich nur dass Pauli derzeit so hoch gelobt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich freu mich nur dass Pauli derzeit so hoch gelobt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir kommen aus dem Norden wir saufen und wir morden wir waschen uns nieee St. Pauliiii!

Naja ich glaub, dass ist der Hype am Anfang, wenn so ein Kultclub wieder in der 1. Liga spielt! Hoffen wir mal, dass sie sich halten können!


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja ich glaub, dass ist der Hype am Anfang, wenn so ein Kultclub wieder in der 1. Liga spielt! Hoffen wir mal, dass sie sich halten können!



Pauli wird immer die grosse unbekannte in der liga sein...da wird ein Nürnberg oder gladbach problemlos bei denen gewinnen und dann wird ein bayern oderf schalke da sang-und klanglos untergehen...obs nachher unterm strich für pauli reicht wird man sehen.
ich freu mich jedenfalls auf pauli und werd bestimmt das eine oder andere spiel live miterleben


----------



## Urengroll (1. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja unsern herrn magath.
> 
> Gerade noch so mal eben Huntelaar für 14Mio gekauft.
> Das ironische dabei:
> ...



Ist doch egal!^^ Der BVB schlägt Schalke mit jedem Kader!^^


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2010)

Glückwunsch an Herrn Löw für eine (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) nächste Fehlentscheidung. Ballack weiterhin Kapitän: Eine nette Geste des Bundestrainers, mehr aber auch nicht. Ballack ist bei der kommenden EM 2012 35 und derzeit ist seine Form und seine Fitness sowieso im Keller. Gut, dafür darf Lahm dann immer Kapitän sein, wenn Ballack nicht dabei ist. Vielleicht kommt der ehemalige "Mittelfeld-Star" ja nie wieder richtig in Form, so dass er Schweini oder Khedira verdrängen kann. 

Löw hat bei der WM auf die junge Garde gesetzt, die durchaus ansehnlichen Fußball gespielt hat OHNE Ballack. Das die Mannschaft gegen Spanien herausgeflogen ist, ist die eine Sache, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Deutschland auch mit Ballack herausgeflogen wäre, wenn nicht sogar früher. Jogi hätte ein weiteres Ausrufezeichen setzen können und weiterhin auf die jungen Spieler setzen, aber anscheinend plant er weiterhin mit Ballack, was für mich unverständlich ist.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Herrn Löw für eine (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) nächste Fehlentscheidung. Ballack weiterhin Kapitän: Eine nette Geste des Bundestrainers, mehr aber auch nicht. Ballack ist bei der kommenden EM 2012 35 und derzeit ist seine Form und seine Fitness sowieso im Keller. Gut, dafür darf Lahm dann immer Kapitän sein, wenn Ballack nicht dabei ist. Vielleicht kommt der ehemalige "Mittelfeld-Star" ja nie wieder richtig in Form, so dass er Schweini oder Khedira verdrängen kann.
> 
> Löw hat bei der WM auf die junge Garde gesetzt, die durchaus ansehnlichen Fußball gespielt hat OHNE Ballack. Das die Mannschaft gegen Spanien herausgeflogen ist, ist die eine Sache, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Deutschland auch mit Ballack herausgeflogen wäre, wenn nicht sogar früher. Jogi hätte ein weiteres Ausrufezeichen setzen können und weiterhin auf die jungen Spieler setzen, aber anscheinend plant er weiterhin mit Ballack, was für mich unverständlich ist.



Meiner Meinung nach, war Ballack eh, über Jahre hinweg überbewertet.

Die meisten haben seine Spiele in der Premier League ja nicht verfolgen können, aber selbst da hat er oft unterdurchschnittlich (Für Chelsea verhältnisse) gespielt.


Mhm - heute Titelte die B.Z. "

*Mourinho verspottet Özil und Khedira"*
Der Typ ist ja noch ne' Nummer härter als Sarrazin! O:


Mhm - und ich weiß immernoch nicht, ob ich mir nun PES oder Fifa zulegen soll.


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

Dass Ballack überbewertet war bezweifle ich. Zwar war er nie wirklich präsent, zumindest hatte ich nie das Gefühl, aber es wird schon einen Grund gehabt haben, dass er bei einem der stärksten Vereine der Welt mit einem enorm hohen Budget UND Potenzial über seine gesamte Zeit dort hinweg im Stammkader stand.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> über seine gesamte Zeit dort hinweg im Stammkader stand.



Dir ist bewusst, dass er bei Chelsea eine knappe saison, nur dritte wahl auf seiner Stammposition war? : /


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Mhm - und ich weiß immernoch nicht, ob ich mir nun PES oder Fifa zulegen soll.



Fifa, eindeutig Fifa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fifa, eindeutig Fifa.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PES, eindeutig PES.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> PES, eindeutig PES.



Ich habe PES06 gespielt, und der Teil war der Hammer. Besser sogar als damals FIFA06. Doch dann gings bergab, PES09+10 waren wieder ein wenig besser, aber die Steuerung ist immer noch nicht so wirklich direkt. Wenn ich auf die Pass-Taste drücke, soll auch gepasst werden ohne Verzögerung, was bei FIFA besser funktionierte.

Mal schauen, FIFA11 werde ich mir jedenfalls holen, alleine schon wegen den Features, aber im Endeffekt muss es jeder selber wissen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Das Ding ist einfach, einziger Grund für Fifa währe die Bundesliga Lizenz. 

Bei PES wurden dieses Jahr allerdings so viele unheimlich geile Features gebracht, die ich mir schon seit jahren wünsche, alleine das verändern von Stadien ist mal übersieg O:
( & wenn ichs' im trailer richtig gesehen habe, die traineransagen vor spielen)


Edit: Naja ich halte PES einfach für realistischer, während bei Fifa wirklich jeder Schuss sitzt wenn du erstmal ordentlich stehst, ist es bei Pes immer eine herausforderung (zumindest auf meiner psp)

Edit²: Sagtmal ist die PES Demo schon raus? Die von Fifa kommt ja am 16. oder?


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2010)

Oh, oh, oh...
Selbst mit Raul, Jurado und Huntelaar kann Schalke derzeit nicht gewinnen. Drittes Spiel, dritte Niederlage und nächste Woche kommt ausgerechnet der BVB...
So langsam sollte Magath die Situation in den Griff bekommen, ansonsten hat Schalke bald ein richtig ernstes Problem.


----------



## Rayon (10. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, oh, oh...
> Selbst mit Raul, Jurado und Huntelaar kann Schalke derzeit nicht gewinnen. Drittes Spiel, dritte Niederlage und nächste Woche kommt ausgerechnet der BVB...
> So langsam sollte Magath die Situation in den Griff bekommen, ansonsten hat Schalke bald ein richtig ernstes Problem.



Mir gefällts. :-D


----------



## Tabuno (11. September 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Mir gefällts. :-D


Mir auch, war der Schalke-steigt-ab Tipp gar nicht mal so blöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis sich die Jungens eingespielt haben.


----------



## Haxxler (12. September 2010)

Schwaben weggeputzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Freiburg FTW!


----------



## shadow24 (13. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, oh, oh...
> Selbst mit Raul, Jurado und Huntelaar kann Schalke derzeit nicht gewinnen. Drittes Spiel, dritte Niederlage und nächste Woche kommt ausgerechnet der BVB...
> So langsam sollte Magath die Situation in den Griff bekommen, ansonsten hat Schalke bald ein richtig ernstes Problem.




zeigt eigentlich nur einmal mehr, dass geld allein keine tore schiesst...
obwohl diese ergebnisse zu diesem zeitpunkt der saison wieder relativ normal sind.die taktischen mannschaften müssen sich erstmal wieder einspielen udn die mannschaften die von ihrer kampfkraft und teamgeist leben führen momentan die liga an.mal schauen wie es nach dem 10.spieltag aussieht.da kann man dann schon genauere prognosen starten...
ich vermute aber jetzt schon das mainz und hoffenheim wieder im mittelfeld versinken werden udn bayern udn schalke wieder nach oben drängen werden...


----------



## Wolfmania (15. November 2010)

So mal diesen Thread wieder rauskramen---und was ist mit dem FC Poldi los ? Da geht ja mal nix mehr, und der Meier will immer noch nicht abtreten...Und Schalke plant definitiv den Abstiegskampf...was BvB Freunde umso mehr freut...und mich...^^ hach ja macht ja schon Spaß diese Saison oder ?


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2010)

GZ FIFA für die dämlichste Entscheidung nach Südafrika:
WM 2018 in Russland.
WM 2022 in KATAR?!?! In einem Land, deren Mannschaft nicht mal ansatzweise irgendwie etwas mit Weltfußball am Hut hat, darf die WM ausgetragen werden. In einem Land, dass in etwa halb so groß ist wie Hessen und wo man nun 12 (!) WM-Stadien bauen will. In einem Land, in dem die Hitze in den WM-Monaten auf dem Höchststand ist und wo öffentlich Alkohol trinken nicht so gerne gesehen ist. 

Die FIFA - für mich nur noch ein korrupter, kaufbarer Haufen.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

irgendwie haste recht 

wm in deutschland war ehh zu epic


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2010)

Russland? Katar?
wtf?


----------



## Potpotom (6. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ FIFA für die dämlichste Entscheidung nach Südafrika:
> WM 2018 in Russland.
> WM 2022 in KATAR?!?! In einem Land, deren Mannschaft nicht mal ansatzweise irgendwie etwas mit Weltfußball am Hut hat, darf die WM ausgetragen werden. In einem Land, dass in etwa halb so groß ist wie Hessen und wo man nun 12 (!) WM-Stadien bauen will. In einem Land, in dem die Hitze in den WM-Monaten auf dem Höchststand ist und wo öffentlich Alkohol trinken nicht so gerne gesehen ist.
> 
> Die FIFA - für mich nur noch ein korrupter, kaufbarer Haufen.


Man muss das Positive sehen... mit Katar als WM-Teilnehmer sehen wir dann vllt. zweistellige Treffer.


Torschützenkönig der WM, Max Sapp mit 12 Treffern - 11 davon gegen Katar. oO


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Man muss das Positive sehen... mit Katar als WM-Teilnehmer sehen wir dann vllt. zweistellige Treffer.
> 
> 
> Torschützenkönig der WM, Max Sapp mit 12 Treffern - 11 davon gegen Katar. oO


jo,geil...
aber vlt erkauft sich Katar auch noch bei der FIFA ne änderung der statuten,sodass ein profi schon die staatsbürgerschaft von katar bekommt,wenn er oder seine eltern schon einmal urlaub in dem land gemacht haben


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ FIFA für die dämlichste Entscheidung nach Südafrika:



/sign   
brasilien is jetzt auch nich viel besser aber naja... russland... katar... was kommt als nächstes? aserbaidschan? kongo? kuba? xD

ps:  wer hat eigentlich noch getippt das die entracht meister wird? seh da ja sogar 2 stimmen


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es ja ok, wenn man sagt man möchte die WM auch mal in Länder bringen, die nicht so viel mit Fußball am Hut haben bzw. sich nur schwer qualifizieren. Zumal es ja nicht immer die gleichen Länder sein können, die eine WM ausrichten! 

Aber da wären sicherlich andere Länder eine bessere Wahl gewesen! Ich weiß einfach nicht, was sich die FIFA dabei gedacht hat! Meiner Meinung nach wurden da viele Entscheidungsträger geschmiert! Ich kann mir keinen vernünftigen Grund dafür erklären!


Das Land ist winzig hat ca. 1,5 Mio Einwohner sprich es wird auch keine Stimmung im Stadion sein
In dem Land sind zu der Zeit Temperaturen von bis zu 45 Grad. Da ist es ja schon gesundheitlich gefährlich sich anzustrengen auch wenn die Stadien klimatisiert werden sollen. Es muss ja auch trainiert werden usw.
Die Stadien müssen alle erst gebaut werden und sind quasi nur ein paar Kilometer auseinander
Es darf kein Alkohol getrunken werden und Frauen dürfen auch nicht ins Stadion
Katar ist einfach eine Mannschaft, die bei einer WM nichts verloren hat!
Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht von der FIFA!


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Das Land ist winzig hat ca. 1,5 Mio Einwohner sprich es wird auch keine Stimmung im Stadion sein


also da liegt so ein bissel mein hauptproblem mit katar...also nicht an den paar einwohnern(auch die könnten stimmung machen),sondern das die absolut nix mit fussball am hut haben.da werden die wahrschweinlich blöd gucken,wenn sie da gesittet auf ihren gepolsterten bänken sitzen und die fans aus dem ausland schreiend,grölend,trötend da neben denen rumtanzen...
das wird für die son kulturschock wie für uns in afrika mit dem vuvuz...

und da bin ich halt etwas egoist,aber mich interessiert das nur wenig wie die infrastruktur der stadien ist,ob da frauen ins stadion können oder dort alkoholverbot herrscht,solange wir in deutschland frauen und alkohol haben und dabei geile fanmeilen und parties hier stattfinden hab ich mit katar sonst keine probleme

und die fifa war doch schon immer geldgeil.das weiss doch jeder...


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

Wer hat abgestimmt das Schalke absteigt ?
der arsch hat jetzt kirmes !


----------



## Potpotom (6. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wer hat abgestimmt das Schalke absteigt ?
> der arsch hat jetzt kirmes !


*meld*


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wer hat abgestimmt das Schalke absteigt ?
> der arsch hat jetzt kirmes !



Wieso? Schalke ist immer noch nah dran, besonders dank Trainer und Manager Felix Magath.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2010)

ach jetzt isser wieder der depp... letztes jahr ham ihn alle gefeiert...

immer wieder lustig wie das immer so is... ^^ was hat er denn großartig falsch gemacht? mal von der einkaufspolitik abgesehen vielleicht, da is aber nich nur er dran schuld... find ich übrigens gut mit den suspendierungen von jones und co.
(keine ahnung wer sonst noch hab ich vergessen, hauptsache jones  bei uns in frankfurt auch liebevoll judas junior genannt ^^ )


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach jetzt isser wieder der depp... letztes jahr ham ihn alle gefeiert...
> 
> immer wieder lustig wie das immer so is... ^^ was hat er denn großartig falsch gemacht? mal von der einkaufspolitik abgesehen vielleicht, da is aber nich nur er dran schuld... find ich übrigens gut mit den suspendierungen von jones und co.
> (keine ahnung wer sonst noch hab ich vergessen, hauptsache jones  bei uns in frankfurt auch liebevoll judas junior genannt ^^ )



Für mich war Magath immer ein Depp. Ich bin ja nicht mal Schalke-Fan.  

Er trägt zudem die Hauptschuld an der Einkaufspolitik. 15 Spieler abgeben, 14 Neue holen. Das konnte nicht aufgehen.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2010)

nochmal zum thema katar...dieser abschnitt macht mir angst:

WM im Winter findet prominente Befürworter
Die revolutionäre Idee, wie zumindest den extremen Temperaturen begegnet werden kann, kommt gar aus den Reihen der FIFA: Franz Beckenbauer plädierte für eine WM im Winter. "Wenn man dort im Januar spielt, hat man die besten Voraussetzungen", sagte der 65-Jährige bei Sky. Volle Unterstützung findet das scheidende Mitglied des Exekutivkomitees des Fußball-Weltverbandes bei einem seiner Weltmeisterspieler von 1990, Rudi Völler. Leverkusens Sportdirektor und LIGA total! Experte sagte im Interview mit t-online.de: "Die Idee muss man diskutieren. Es sind ja noch zwölf Jahre Zeit. Das ist organisatorisch also immer zu lösen."


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

was? ok das hab ich gar nich mitbekommen... wird darüber ernsthaft nachgedacht?

naja gut daran is das man nich so lange warten muss wenn alles schon am anfang des jahres statt findet... nachteil sind die eisigen temperaturen beim public viewing...


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wer hat abgestimmt das Schalke absteigt ?
> der arsch hat jetzt kirmes !



me2 - ich hasse Schalke - hab deren "Fans" schon öfters beim Auswärtsspiel begutachten können und da sind ja ne Menge Assos dabei, so noch bei keinem anderen Verein erlebt, darum diese Meinung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> me2 - ich hasse Schalke - hab deren "Fans" schon öfters beim Auswärtsspiel begutachten können und da sind ja ne Menge Assos dabei, so noch bei keinem anderen Verein erlebt, darum diese Meinung.


ehm ich bin aber Schalke fan


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ehm ich bin aber Schalke fan



das glaub ich ja mal, doch durch div Erlebnisse bin ich es halt so gar nicht^^ so ist das eben - mein Beileid haste *grins*


----------



## shadow24 (18. Januar 2011)

musste unbedingt nochmal zum rückrundenauftakt hier nachschauen und ein wenig lächeln über die prognosen(auch meine),die zur begin der saison hier eingetragen worden,wer meister wird oder wer absteigt...Hannover war für mich abstiegskandidat nummer 1 neben freiburg...hab ich mich ein wenig drin getäuscht

und glückwunsch an die drei die Dortmund die meisterschaft zugetraut haben...die haben nämlich recht...


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Januar 2011)

Jo schaut so aus...tja die Dortmunder haben sich einfach gefunden als Team, und 96 auch, wobei der Trainer ja weg will. Die üblichen Meister-Kandidaten tun sich immer noch schwer, das konnte ja eig. keiner ahnen. Zwar wird es sich bis zum Ende hin noch etwas verschieben und die großen noch etwas nach oben rücken, doch die Tabelle bleibt eine Überraschung...naja schön für die Liga (und das sag ich als FCBler ^^)


----------



## shadow24 (18. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Jo schaut so aus...tja die Dortmunder haben sich einfach gefunden als Team, und 96 auch, wobei der Trainer ja weg will. Die üblichen Meister-Kandidaten tun sich immer noch schwer, das konnte ja eig. keiner ahnen. Zwar wird es sich bis zum Ende hin noch etwas verschieben und die großen noch etwas nach oben rücken, doch die Tabelle bleibt eine Überraschung...naja schön für die Liga (und das sag ich als FCBler ^^)




jo dortmund ist echt der überflieger der saison...wer hätte da gedacht mit diesem jungen zusammengewürfelten team?ob das nur an klopp liegt wage ich zu bezweifeln.da kamen einfach die passenden jungen leute zusammen die spielerisch UND kämpferisch überzeugen konnten.diese beiden attribute zusammen lassen die meisten profispieler vermissen.die können entweder das eine oder das andere...
aber schon unglaublich wie stark die sind.ähnlich souverän agiert nur Barca in europa...respekt!

bei bayern hab ich nach der verletzung von robben schon vermutet das die nicht ganz oben mitspielen werden.denn der war/ist enorm wichtig für den fcb.udn ohne adäquaten ersatz zu beschaffen(hier nochmal danke an van gaal) war das schon absehbar das die es schwer haben werden...

was allerdings hannover oder freiburg da oben zu suchen haben in der bl ist mir ein rätsel...einzig für slomka freut es mich weil das son typischer bundesligafall war.nix läuft im team und der trainer ist der arsch der gemobbt wird.jetzt wo es so gut läuft küssen sie ihm die füsse und winseln mit der vertragsverlängerung hinter ihm her...da find ich seine reaktion richtig geil.die würde ich auch kriechen lassen

die verrückten ergebnisse haben mich schon viel viel viel geld bei tippwetten gekostet.sonst würde ich es auch von der spassigen seite sehen,wie die bundesliga auf den kopf gestellt wird,aber so...


----------



## ego1899 (18. Januar 2011)

Ja Dortmund is schon heftig... Allein nur eine Auswärtsniederlage in... hmm... ach ja FRANKFURT! ^^

Die mich mit der schlechtesten Leistung der Saison echt enttäuscht haben.

Hannover hatte es also echt nich schwer und ich denke die werden aller  spätestens bei der Hälfte der Rückrunde unter dem Druck von hinten zusmmenbrechen. zuvor jedoch mainz.

wie wär's nochml mit nem tip wie die tabelle aussieht?


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2011)

Tja und der HSV hat wohl bald einen anständigen Sportdirektor: Der Aufsichtsrat hat zugestimmt und nun ist es wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Wenn es tatsächlich klappt: Super Deal vom HSV!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja und der HSV hat wohl bald einen anständigen Sportdirektor: Der Aufsichtsrat hat zugestimmt und nun ist es wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Wenn es tatsächlich klappt: Super Deal vom HSV!



Wäre echt klasse, Sammer ist ein kompetenter Mann mit guten Kontakten... besonders zu talentierten jungen Spielern. Allerdings wird mir die Sache so langsam wieder zu öffentlich. Sammer selbst hat sich ja seit der Versammlung nicht ein mal zu Wort gemeldet und ein klares Statement Pro/Contra HSV/DFB gegeben, es wird eben nur von allen Seiten gemunkelt. Erinnert mich an die Posse um Siegenthaler letztes Jahr, da hat uns zwar der DFB ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, aber in Hamburg galt die Sache auch schon als nahe zu fix...

... we will see :/


----------



## ego1899 (20. Januar 2011)

achso dachte das wäre fix ^^

bei der bild darf man echt nich ma im vorbeilaufen den titel lesen


----------



## Landerson (21. Januar 2011)

Ist jetzt vielleicht eine komische Frage, aber ich wollte jetzt nicht einen neuen Thread dafuer aufmachen.
Normalerweise hat ja ein Mensch Mindestens einen Vornamen und mindestens eine Nachnamen.

Warum gibt es dann Sportler die nuer "einen" Namen haben a la Cacao. Da wird dann immer von Philipp Lahm und Miro Klose geredet und zwischdrin dann jemand der nur eine Vor/Nachnamen hat. Das gibt es uebrigens hier in der NBA auch.

Weiss jemand was die Gruende dafuer sind?


----------



## ego1899 (21. Januar 2011)

ganz einfach das sind meißtens irgendwelche brasilianer wie ronaldo, caio oder sonstwer, die einfach so lange namen haben das man sie schlecht alle aufn trikot kriegen würde. sind dann entweder abkürzungen oder sogar künstlernamen...

jemand nen tipp für hsv gg. sge?

ich sag lieber nix... -.-


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2011)

Ich meine zu wissen, daß z.B. in Brasilien man als Sportler "Künstlernamen" beantragen kann - ferner müssen sie auch aufs Trikot passen, und so ein Südländer kommt schon mal mit 5 Vornamen und nem langen Nachnamen um die Ecke...in Deutschland sieht das wohl wieder anders aus...


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> jemand nen tipp für hsv gg. sge?
> 
> ich sag lieber nix... -.-



eig. würde ich 1:0 tippen, der Nistelrooy macht n Treffer...aber heut haben wir Freunde auf FFM bei uns zu Besuch von daher bin ich heut natürlich für Frankfurt


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Schalke gg Hannover *hust*


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Januar 2011)

Ich sag auch 1:0.

Und bei Schalke gegen Hannover kanns ja nur verlierer geben, hehe


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke gg Hannover *hust*



da tipp ich wie immer *gegen *Schalke...hehe...und bei den 96er momentan ist das ja kein Problem


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

haters gona hate


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2011)

Und wieder hat es der HSV nicht geschafft:
Sammer kommt nicht und der Wechsel ist damit geplatzt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieder hat es der HSV nicht geschafft:
> Sammer kommt nicht und der Wechsel ist damit geplatzt.



Ich bin hier schon am k*tzen, das ist einfach nur noch peinlich, ich weiß nicht ob ich mich schämen oder einfach nur lachen soll...

Hoffe, dass die Mannschaft wenigstens heut Abend Frankfurt putzt...

( @ Olli normalerweise verliert ihr das Ding...  )


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2011)

Der HSV wird ne hundsmiserable Leistung zeigen und sich gegen Frankfurt zu einem Unentschieden durchwürgen.
Hannover putzt Schalke

So viel zu den Tipps 

Zum geplatzten Sammer-Deal: War doch irgendwie klar..der HSV ist einfach keine attraktive Adresse mehr in der Bundesliga. Hoffmann richtet den Verein einfach dermaßen zugrunde, dass es keinen Spaß mehr macht, auch nur Interesse für das Wohlbefinden des Vereins zu zeigen. Sammer wäre ohnehin ein viel zu starker Gegenpol zu Hoffmann gewesen...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Immer wieder ,immer wieder S04
von der Weser bis zur Isar.

Immer wieder S04 &#9829;


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Januar 2011)

Es gibt doch nix schöneres als die Kölner im eigenen Stadion siegen zu sehen.
Ich bin echt froh das ich doch noch hingegangen bin


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Januar 2011)

Ja verdammt, ich bin voll geflasht von Köln


----------



## Dracun (22. Januar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nix schöneres als die Kölner im eigenen Stadion siegen zu sehen.
> Ich bin echt froh das ich doch noch hingegangen bin


Jaaa war zwar net im Stadion, aber hab beim Express Live Ticker mitgefiebert


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

schalke ist irgendwie so ein richtiger Wett-Tod ! 

mal verlieren sie gegen einen absteiger ,mal gewinnen sie gegen den tabellen 2ten was los ? (:


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2011)

omg gegen deb hsv wär sogr was gegangen ich glaub es nich...

sogar mit 6 (!) verletzten verteidigern


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> omg gegen deb hsv wär sogr was gegangen ich glaub es nich...
> 
> sogar mit 6 (!) verletzten verteidigern



Die Humpeltruppe ist gerade auch nicht viel Wert..
Als HSV Fan tuts mir weh das zu sagen aber was solls :f


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2011)

ja stimmt schon aber besser als wenn wie bei uns nich ma diw amateure einsatzfähig sind 

aber WTF Köln? o.O

oder besser WTF Bremen xD

aber eeendlich verliert mainz ma wird echt zeit geht los endlich hoffe ich ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2011)

Mainz melden diese Saison sowieso nichtsmehr ^^
Bremen haben echt bewiesen das sie keine Lust mehr haben, aber ich bin jetzt erstmal gespannt wie hoch Leverkusen gewinnt :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2011)

Gegen Bremen hätte selbst der FC Meppen gewonnen, das ist zur Zeit keine Kunst. Nach dem Özil-Weggang und der Naldo-Verletzung stecken sie in ner Krise, und solange Naldo nicht zurück kehrt bzw. ein gleichwertiger Ersatz für Özil gefunden wird, stecken sie auch weiter unten fest.

Und das sage ich als HSV-Fan...


----------



## shadow24 (24. Januar 2011)

tja,wieder mal verrücktes fussi-we...
1.beeindruckend fand ich das comeback von robben.unglaublich,da ist der 6 monate verletzungsbedingt weg und dann kommt der wieder und macht das spiel seines lebens.also das hatte wirklich das prädikat weltklasse verdient...naqch dem spiel könnte ich wetten wenn robben in der hinrunde dabei gewesen wäre würde nicht dortmund auf platz 1 stehen...
2.quo vadis Bremen?????haben die kein bock mehr?also özil zu ersetzen ist schwer,aber das ist es längst nicht alleine.das ist ein mannschaftssport,aber was die gerade abliefern ist echt unterirdisch...
3.kommt Dortmund so langsam ins straucheln???in der hinrunde wäre stuttgart noch mit einem 0:3 unter die räder gekommen,jetzt langte es noch zum 1:1
4.die sammer-posse...also der hsv hat sich mal wieder richtig blamiert.udn superpeinlich ist das doch auch für reinhardt.erst stellen sie ihn da auf seinen posten,dann merken sie der kann nix udn wollen den supermacher sammer und berichten schon in voller breite darüber udn dann müssen se ne kehrtwendung machen udn reinhardt bestätigen,der eigentlich bei sammer jetzt was lernen sollte...peinlicher gehts nich...


----------



## Falathrim (24. Januar 2011)

Zu shadow:
1. Das stimmt auf jeden Fall...wenn Robben dagewesen wäre sähe die Tabelle wohl ganz, ganz anders aus.
2. Bremen tut nur noch weh
3. Ich denke nicht dass Dortmund ins Straucheln kommt. Sie hatten einfach ein Riesenpech im Abschluss. Aber sie haben ja gegen Leverkusen gezeigt dass sies noch können, und hätten sie alle 100%igen reingemacht hätte es am Ende 6:1 gestanden


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

Tja, Karlsruhe hat wohl wieder verloren... man man, die waren vor zwei Jahren noch in der Bundesliga und haben gegen Bayern 1:1 gespielt. Unfassbar.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Januar 2011)

und Hertha is nun oben - dann is der Hauptstadtclub bald wieder in Liga 1. Muß ja eig. so sein oder? Und ja S04 ist ein Quotentod, die spielen ja so wie Bremen früher :-) unberechenbar / die Arminia steigt wohl definitv ab in die 3.Liga, ist wohl auch klar / Bayern peilt sicher Platz 2 an und bei einem Lauf ist noch was drin da der BVB evtl ins Denken kommt...mal sehn...


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2011)

quotentod würd ich jetzt nicht so direkt sagen ,sie haben immer [im vergleich] gute Quoten . Immer sowas im bereich von 2.x :3

Nur es ist mutig auf sie zu setzen weil man nie weiß


----------



## shadow24 (24. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 3. Ich denke nicht dass Dortmund ins Straucheln kommt. Sie hatten einfach ein Riesenpech im Abschluss. Aber sie haben ja gegen Leverkusen gezeigt dass sies noch können, und hätten sie alle 100%igen reingemacht hätte es am Ende 6:1 gestanden



ah,ok,hab leider keine zusammenfassung von dem spiel gesehen und deswegen mit fragezeichen versehen gehabt...aber das erklärt das natürlich.obwohl die sorgen meist mit pech im abschluss beginnen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ah,ok,hab leider keine zusammenfassung von dem spiel gesehen und deswegen mit fragezeichen versehen gehabt...aber das erklärt das natürlich.obwohl die sorgen meist mit pech im abschluss beginnen...



Ich warte schon auf den Bild Artikel:
Dortmund in der Krise
Die Schwarz-Gelben konnten in den letzten beiden Spielen nur 4 Punkte nach Hause holen. Bröckelt es in der einstigen Supermannschaft? Jürgen Klopp hat letztendlich zugegeben nicht der Messias zu sein, bedeutet dass das Ende der Meisterschaftsträume?

Ich glaube ich wär ein guter Bild-Reporter


----------



## shadow24 (24. Januar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich warte schon auf den Bild Artikel:
> Dortmund in der Krise
> Die Schwarz-Gelben konnten in den letzten beiden Spielen nur 4 Punkte nach Hause holen. Bröckelt es in der einstigen Supermannschaft? Jürgen Klopp hat letztendlich zugegeben nicht der Messias zu sein, bedeutet dass das Ende der Meisterschaftsträume?
> 
> Ich glaube ich wär ein guter Bild-Reporter




ich weiss zwar nicht was gestern in der bams stand,aber heute steht nur ein kleiner dortmundbericht drinne über den "Problemstürmer Lewandowski"...
aber dein text steht nächste woche in der bild,da dortmund in wolfsburg verliert...


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Wolfsburg? Ich bitte dich 
Wie immer alle von ner Kriese reden, verdammt das ist nurmal so. Der HSV steckt auch in keiner Kriese - okay sie spielen scheiße, bzw weit unter ihrem Niveau, und haben momentan auch keine Chance auf nennenswerte Erfolge - das heißt aber noch lange nicht das sie inner Kriese stecken. AHhh! 
Kriese herrscht auf dem fucking Gazastreifen oder vielleicht bei Arminia Bielefeld aber am Arsch doch sicher nicht bei Top Mannschafften die mal verkacken :f

Sorry, ich weiß das die meisten hier meine Meinung teilen - aber mich regt diese Sensationsgeilheit auf.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2011)

Mal schauen wann der Herr Schaaf endlich hinwirft und sich diesen charakterlosen Haufen nicht mehr antut. Oder wann Herr Allofs mal wieder seine Spürnase findet... 

Auch wenn ich als Bayern-Fan die Bremer nicht so sehr leiden kann, sind sie dennoch fast immer ein ebenbürtiger Gegner, die für tollen Angriff standen. Aber mit dem Özil- und Almeida-Verkauf hat sich Bremen nichts gutes getan...


----------



## Lari (24. Januar 2011)

Karlsruhe war zum warm schießen, diesen Mittwoch folgt Bayern. Razyl, du als Bayern-Fan: Tipp für Mittwoch?
Ich glaube ja, dass Bayern es diesmal sogar schaffen kann, Aachen zu besiegen


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Karlsruhe war zum warm schießen, diesen Mittwoch folgt Bayern. Razyl, du als Bayern-Fan: Tipp für Mittwoch?
> Ich glaube ja, dass Bayern es diesmal sogar schaffen kann, Aachen zu besiegen



Wenn Robben und Gomez wieder stark spielen wird es mindestens ein 2:0 :S


----------



## Lari (24. Januar 2011)

Ich denke Elfmeterschießen zugunsten von Bayern. 3 x hintereinander Bayern aus dem Pokal schießen schaffen wir dann wohl doch nicht


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Selten das ich ma nich dafür bin das die Bazis verlieren, aber hege immer noch einen Groll gegen die Aachener wegen dem Sieg gegen die Eintracht... ^^

Kann immer noch nich ganz glauben das wir gegen die raus sind... 


Edit: Achso Lari: 3x hintereinander geht ja schlecht. Soweit ich weiß is Aachen letztes Jahr in Frankfurt ziemlich untergegangen mit 6:4


----------



## Lari (24. Januar 2011)

Die letzten zwei Begegnungen Aachen - Bayern auf dem Tivoli gingen zugunsten von Aachen aus 
Und gegen die Eintracht.... tjoa, warn nettes Spiel, war aufm Tivoli


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

ja habs schon nachgelesen hab das falsch verstanden...

ja war auch da... das erste ma. was für ein putziges stadion dachte immer das wär größer


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Die Bayern haben anscheinend nichts aus dem Fehler mit Lucio gelernt. Schade, dass Van Bommel die Liga verlässt. Klar, er war bei weitem nicht der fairste Spieler, aber jemand mit richtiger Härte. Er hatte etwas von Typen wie Kahn und Effenberg und die benötigt Bayern ... =/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Bayern haben anscheinend nichts aus dem Fehler mit Lucio gelernt. Schade, dass Van Bommel die Liga verlässt. Klar, er war bei weitem nicht der fairste Spieler, aber jemand mit richtiger Härte. Er hatte etwas von Typen wie Kahn und Effenberg und die benötigt Bayern ... =/



Sehe ich auch so. Bayern braucht ne Sau auf dem Feld, Kahn war es lange, nun haben sie keine mehr. Schweinsteiger wird die Rolle nicht übernehmen können, Gustavo erst Recht nicht... Evtl. Neuer ?


----------



## Edou (25. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Bayern braucht ne Sau auf dem Feld, Kahn war es lange, nun haben sie keine mehr. Schweinsteiger wird die Rolle nicht übernehmen können, Gustavo erst Recht nicht... Evtl. Neuer ?



_"I would RKO my own grandmother to keep Manuel Neuer at Schalke and then i would RKO your grandmother just to see the look on your face!"_ - "The Awesome One" Edou.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> _"I would RKO my own grandmother to keep Manuel Neuer at Schalke and then i would RKO your grandmother just to see the look on your face!"_ - "The Awesome One" Edou.



 word...


----------



## Edou (25. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> word...


Dass musst du aber auch jetz in deine Signatur aufnehmen! 

Sorry für Offtopic. :S


DAHHHHHH Nürnberg führt...GNAAAAAAAAAAH. :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

@ Edou : ist in Arbeit 

Und da stehts 1:1, schönes Ding...


----------



## Edou (25. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @ Edou : ist in Arbeit
> 
> Und da stehts 1:1, schönes Ding...



Yay! 

Und 1:1...yay.ohhh foul


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Raul spielt auch überragend


----------



## Edou (25. Januar 2011)

Schalke scheint ja wohl in vielen Spielen 5:0 zu Führen...so Offen wie die Abwehr zu beginn stand. 

Korrigiere....steht. :S ...Fuuu Nürnberg...Fuuu


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Ach der Schieber...


----------



## Edou (25. Januar 2011)

Neuer mit Abstand der BESTE Spieler auf dem Platz....traurig.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Naja Raul ist auch gut !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich gibt es Elfmeterschießen... dann sind die Nürnberger gut ausgepowert am Samstag


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Ivan der Schreckliche trifft


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2011)

Verlängerung müsste nicht sein, die letzten 20 Minuten hatte Schalke den Treffer mehr als verdient


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Verlängerung müsste nicht sein, die letzten 20 Minuten hatte Schalke den Treffer mehr als verdient



Wer die Tore vorne nicht macht, bekommt sie hinten rein...

Hoffentlich trifft es für die Schalker zu :>>


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2011)

Da machts der Draxler! Wahnsinn...von dem können wir glaube ich noch einiges erwarten...


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2011)

Ein wunderschönes Tor vom Draxler. Des war echt nice


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2011)

Der Junge ist Morgen in der Schule der King !! 

Haha mit 17 ,das entscheidene Tor geschossen *g*


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2011)

Oha, es kommt bös für Dortmund. Kagawa fällt wahrscheinlich für den Rest der Saison aus...Mittelfußbruch beim Asiencup


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich stirbt er


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

Naja, Götze machts ja eigentlich auch ganz gut, aber das ist trotzdem ganz klar ein Verlust. Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand verletzt, wird eng. Aber ich hoffe es nicht...


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

ohohoh das is ja so ziemlich das bitterste was doofmund passieren kann... ^^

jeder andere trainer hätte so nem spieler in der phase der saison gar keine freigabe gegeben, aber der kloppo is halt nich so ein spielverderber...

hat er jetzt davon...


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stirbt er



Hoffentlich wird er wieder vollständig gesund. Ein wunderbarer Spieler \o/



Lari schrieb:


> Ich denke Elfmeterschießen zugunsten von Bayern. 3 x hintereinander Bayern aus dem Pokal schießen schaffen wir dann wohl doch nicht



Kein Elfmeterschießen, sondern ein schönes 4:0 dank Müller, Gomez und Robben \o/ Wunderbar: Halbfinale relativ locker erreicht.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Ho Ho Hoffenheim 
Wie kann man nur gegen den Kot-Bus verlieren 

Wann werden denn die Halbfinal Partien ausgelost?


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wann werden denn die Halbfinal Partien ausgelost?



Samstag in der Sportschau ab 18:00 Uhr wenn ichs richtig gehört hab. 

Ansonsten:
Hat sich gelohnt, sich 75 Minuten lang ein interessantes, aber mittelmäßiges Fußballspiel anzuschauen um 15 Minuten Robben zu erleben...absolute Weltklasse der Mann!


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Samstag in der Sportschau ab 18:00 Uhr wenn ichs richtig gehört hab.



oh nein aber da läuft doch die spieltag zusammenfassung auf sky


----------



## Falathrim (27. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh nein aber da läuft doch die spieltag zusammenfassung auf sky



Weil ja in der Sportschau nicht der Spieltag zusammengefasst wird...


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Hm sicherlich, aber gute 1 1/2 Stunden später... Und auch wesentlich kürzer...

Was die da manchmal nich zeigen is der Wahnsinn


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Elfmeterschießen, sondern ein schönes 4:0 dank Müller, Gomez und Robben \o/ Wunderbar: Halbfinale relativ locker erreicht.



Najaaa...
Klar, Bayern ist und war die insgesamt bessere Mannschaft, aber:
Aachen hat beim Stand von 0:1 einen klaren Elfmeter nicht bekommen und die Parade von Kraft beim Kopfball von (ich glaube) Kratz war auch mehr als glücklich. Wäre da das 1:1 gefallen hätte das auch anders ausgehen können. 
Und 4:0 würde ich jetzt auch nicht als so dramatisch erachten, nach dem 2:0 hat Aachen nicht mehr gekämpft, und bis zum 2:0 war das alles andere als ein sicherer Sieg.

Nun gut, konnte nicht immer gutgehen 
Edit: Und als Zweitligist Mainz und Frankfurt aus dem Pokal schiessen ist auch völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm sicherlich, aber gute 1 1/2 Stunden später... Und auch wesentlich kürzer...
> 
> Was die da manchmal nich zeigen is der Wahnsinn



Jupp und manchmal sind die Sportschau-Kommentare sowas von daneben und nicht objektiv - schrecklich !


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Najaaa...
> Klar, Bayern ist und war die insgesamt bessere Mannschaft, aber:
> Aachen hat beim Stand von 0:1 einen klaren Elfmeter nicht bekommen und die Parade von Kraft beim Kopfball von (ich glaube) Kratz war auch mehr als glücklich. Wäre da das 1:1 gefallen hätte das auch anders ausgehen können.
> Und 4:0 würde ich jetzt auch nicht als so dramatisch erachten, nach dem 2:0 hat Aachen nicht mehr gekämpft, und bis zum 2:0 war das alles andere als ein sicherer Sieg.




jo,sehe ich ganz genauso...in der phase hat bayern echt glück gehabt.das war zu dem zeitpunkt alles andere als souverän als aachen anfang der 2.halbzeit den druck erhöhte.wie immer gerät dann die bayernabwehr ins schwimmen.das mag gegen ein zweitligisten gut ausgehen,die nicht sehr clever agierten,aber wenn ein stärkerer gegener in der CL druck aufbaut... 
verblüffend war vielmehr als robben ins spiel kam,ging sofort wieder ein ruck durch die bayernriege und es folgte das 2:0...
wie unglaublich wertvoll ist so ein spieler für die bayern.wenn der mal wiedre ausfällt,gerade in der CL,dann sehe ich schwarz für bayern
meiner meinung nach wird robbben höchstens noch in der effektivität von meinen lieblingsspielern xavi und iniesta übertroffen.ansonsten vergessst ronaldo und messi,das sind echt mädchen dagegen...


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Finale Cottbus gegen die Bazis!

Selbst wenn die Bayern gewinnen... Wenn die evtl CL spielen, dann spielt Kot-Bus nächstes Jahr auch international hahaha


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Finale Cottbus gegen die Bazis!
> 
> Selbst wenn die Bayern gewinnen... Wenn die evtl CL spielen, dann spielt Kot-Bus nächstes Jahr auch international hahaha




omg...stimmt,soweit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.durchaus möglich so ein mist


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wäre da das 1:1 gefallen hätte das auch anders ausgehen können.



Das zählt nun einmal nicht. Am Ende zählt das Ergebnis und da sieht es ganz gut aus für die Bayern. 

Klar: Sie hatten erneut ihre Schwächelphase, aber Bayern war ohne große Zweifel die bessere Mannschaft, abgesehen davon, dass nur einen Tag vorher der Kapitän abgeht... Vor allem Robben hat wieder überzeugt und reiht sich quasi direkt hinter Messi, Ronaldo, Iniesta und Xavi ein.


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das zählt nun einmal nicht. Am Ende zählt das Ergebnis und da sieht es ganz gut aus für die Bayern.



Die Bayern kommen bestimmt irgendwann wieder zum Tivoli, dann schauen wir einfach nochmal 
Was übrigens garnicht geht ist der Torwart von Bayern, den find ich irgendwie unpassend. Klar glücklich den Kopfball gehalten, aber die Unsicherheit gegenüber Aachens Angriffen geht mal garnicht. Auf internationalem Parkett hätten die Bayern da einiges reingezimmert bekommen


----------



## shadow24 (27. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> und reiht sich quasi direkt hinter Messi, Ronaldo, Iniesta und Xavi ein.




doch wohl hoffentlich nicht in der reihenfolge...(siehe mein post von 9.32 uhr)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Xavi und Iniesta sind klasse Spieler, keine Frage. Aber wenn man NUR die Effektivität betrachtet, und man zählt halt immer die Tore und Vorlagen, sind Ronaldo und Messi Weltklasse, da kommen Xavi und Iniesta nicht hin, sollen sie auch nicht. Ohne die beiden wär Messi wohl nicht so effektiv...


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Bayern kommen bestimmt irgendwann wieder zum Tivoli, dann schauen wir einfach nochmal
> Was übrigens garnicht geht ist der Torwart von Bayern, den find ich irgendwie unpassend. Klar glücklich den Kopfball gehalten, aber die Unsicherheit gegenüber Aachens Angriffen geht mal garnicht. Auf internationalem Parkett hätten die Bayern da einiges reingezimmert bekommen



Der Herr Kraft ist noch recht jung und konnte bislang wenig Erfahrung sammeln. Da passieren solche Fehler...



shadow24 schrieb:


> doch wohl hoffentlich nicht in der reihenfolge...(siehe mein post von 9.32 uhr)



Doch. Messi ist für mich unumstritten die Nr. 1, gefolgt von Ronaldo und danach die beiden Herren Iniesta und Xavi. Das was Messi teilweise zeigt ist wunderbarer Fußball, der wie von der Hand gezogen aussieht. Natürlich im fast perfekten Spiel mit Iniesta und Xavi bei Barcelona und dazu halt noch die Mega-Offensive mit Pedro und Villa. Ronaldo ist ebenfalls ein Fußballer mit wahnsinnig viel Talent, aber er ist mir persönlich etwas zu arrogant und eigensinnig.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch. Messi ist für mich unumstritten die Nr. 1, gefolgt von Ronaldo und danach die beiden Herren Iniesta und Xavi. Das was Messi teilweise zeigt ist wunderbarer Fußball, der wie von der Hand gezogen aussieht. Natürlich im fast perfekten Spiel mit Iniesta und Xavi bei Barcelona und dazu halt noch die Mega-Offensive mit Pedro und Villa. Ronaldo ist ebenfalls ein Fußballer mit wahnsinnig viel Talent, aber er ist mir persönlich etwas zu arrogant und eigensinnig.



Ich find es schwer, Xavi/Iniesta und Messi/Ronaldo zu vergleichen. Es sind einfach zwei vollkommen verschiedene Spielertypen. Vom Fußballerischen her sind die letztgenannten natürlich Götter, sie können mit dem Ball machen was auf der Welt kein anderer kann. Ein Messi könnte vermutlich eine deutsche Zweitliga-Mannschaft alleine schlagen, das ist einfach sein individuelles Können. Dafür kann er nicht, was ein Xavi oder Iniesta kann, nämlich eine ganze Mannschaft um ein Vielfaches aufwerten. Wo ein Messi ein ganzes Team alleine schlägt, bringt ein Iniesta oder Xavi die Mannschaft im Ganzen auf ein komplett anderes Level...von zweitklassig zu erstklassig, das ist die individuelle Qualität dieser Spielertypen.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> schöne analyse




ich denke das bringt es auf den punkt 

udn nur noch ein kleines beispiel für effektivität im vergleich einzigartigkeit(messi) und teamwork(xavi,iniesta):
welche mannschaft schlug sich gegen deutschland bei der wm besser?argentinien mit ballzauberer messi oder spanien,mit dem stärksten mittelfeld der welt?
ich denke die antwort kennt jeder.zumindest vom ergebnis und spielverlauf her...


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

ach immer schwärmen sie von den ollen Spaniern, dabei können wir doch auch Fußball spielen und haben echt gute Jungs wo es Spaß macht zuzuschauen. Und wenn der Löw einfach etwas besser taktiert hätte und die Jungs im Mittelfeld druckvoller agiert hätten wären wir Weltmeister - so schaut's aus ! Nur das Mittelfeld der Spanier hat die WM entschieden. Dort konnten sie ihr komisches tikki-takka oder wie dat heißt aufziehen. Und ganz ehrlich: ich schau mir lieber ein Spiel einer guten englishcen Mannschaft an als dieses 1000x hin und hergeschiebe des Balles der Spanier, das finde ich einfach langweilig -das einzig gute dabei ist irgendwann ein gelungener Pass in die Tiefe zum Stürmer...aber das is halt meine Meinung :-)


----------



## shadow24 (28. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich: ich schau mir lieber ein Spiel einer guten englishcen Mannschaft an als dieses 1000x hin und hergeschiebe des Balles der Spanier, das finde ich einfach langweilig -das einzig gute dabei ist irgendwann ein gelungener Pass in die Tiefe zum Stürmer...aber das is halt meine Meinung :-)




vergleich jetzt aber nicht eine ligaelf mit einer nationalmannschaft...denn schau dir mal das spiel von manu oder chelsea an udn schau mal wie die in der nationalmannschaft kicken...
und die taktik der spanier ist der von unserer elf ziemlich identisch.da geht es auch um ballbehauptung/besitz udn verschiebung auf dem platz um dann den tödlichen pass zu spielen.und das kann halt keine andere mannschaft besser als spanien.zumal die auf allen positionen von der abwehr bis zum sturm ziemlich perfekt besetzt sind...
ob das nun ansehnlich ist oder nicht,sei mal dahingestellt.ich hab auch lieber unser spiel gesehen gegen die gauchos udn gegen die tommys,als irgendein spanisches spiel,aber wenn wir nicht gleich tore geschossen haben agierten wir nicht anders als spanien


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

Die Spanische Nationalmannschaft spielt Fussball in Perfektion, genau so wie der FC Barcelona. Ich denke auch, dass da so schnell keine Mannschaft rankommen wird. Klar gibt es vereinzelt Teams, die mal Glück haben, aber auf Dauer sehe ich Spanien auf Platz 1. Wer danach kommt, bleibt abzuwarten. Holland, Deutschland, Brasilien und auch Argentinien werden sich wohl um die Plätze dahinter streiten, wobei auf langer Sicht Deutschland die besten Chancen hat, eben auch wegen der Jugend.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> udn nur noch ein kleines beispiel für effektivität im vergleich einzigartigkeit(messi) und teamwork(xavi,iniesta):
> welche mannschaft schlug sich gegen deutschland bei der wm besser?argentinien mit ballzauberer messi oder spanien,mit dem stärksten mittelfeld der welt?
> ich denke die antwort kennt jeder.zumindest vom ergebnis und spielverlauf her...



Man muss auch sehen, dass die spanische Nationalmannschaft zum Großteil aus dem FC Barcelona und Real Madrid besteht, die seit Jahren so zusammen spielen. Bei Argentinien sind die Spieler mehr verstreut auf verschiedene Länder und Ligen und Mannschaften. Sicherlich sind Xavi und Iniesta grandiose Fußballspieler, aber ich sehe einen Messi weiter vorne, der vor allem dank Xavi und Iniesta so viele Tore schießt und das gehört nun eben dazu. Aber Messi kann auch wahnsinnige Alleingänge anstellen mit einer Ästhetik, die nur sehr, sehr, sehr wenige Fußballspieler besitzen. Und deshalb ist er für mich die ungeschlagene Nr. 1, wenn auch dicht gefolgt von Herrn Ronaldo, der ebenfalls eine verdammt gute Technik im Fuß hat.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2011)

Perfekter kann ein Spieltag nicht laufen:
Bayern gewinnt, Bremen verliert (und Wiese bekommt Rot), Schalke verliert. Hübsch ^.^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> (und Wiese bekommt Rot)



Das erwärmt mein Herz zutief


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das erwärmt mein Herz zutief



Selbiges...Wiese sollte eigentlich eine Dauersperre bekommen, dieser Unsympath...und er wundert sich auch noch, dass er bei Löw nicht die Nummer Eins ist.

Ansonsten muss ich mich Razyl anschließen...perfekter Spieltag...
Pauli gewinnt, HSV verliert, Bremen verliert -> Exzellent


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2011)

Selbst als HSV Fan hätte ich es lieber gesehen wenn Werde die Führung hätte halten können.
Naja gegen Nürnberg war schon ziemlich lächerlich :\

Ansonsten sehr schön das Hannover und Schalke verloren und Hoffenheim gewonnen hat. Jetzt müsste noch Freiburg und Frankfurt gewinnen und dann kann ich mit dem Spieltag leben - trotz bitterer Niederlage.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Januar 2011)

deathstyle du schwätzer! lass deine hsv ausreden und gib einfach zu das du gerne frankfurter wärst  und die eintracht nur wegen mir  heimsieg!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2011)

schalke hat verloren ,fazit ich hab heute nen kater -.-

Noch fragen ?


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2011)

Ich wäre letztes Jahr fast nach Frankfurt gezogen ;D

@Olliruh, den hätteste auch wenn Schalke 5:0 gewonnen hätte!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2011)

ja vllt :>

aber dann würd ich mich heute [& hätte mich gestern] definitiv besser gefühlt


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2011)

Also irgendwie ist Magath etwas komisch...

Rakitic abgegeben und Farfan steht auch vor dem Absprung. Als Ersatz holt er Annan aus Trondheim und für Farfan soll Ochs aus Frankfurt kommen. Zusätzlich verpflichtet er nun CHARISTEAS?! Warum gibt man zwei der besten Spieler ab und verpflichtet diese Spieler? Nichts gegen einen Ochs, der durchaus nicht schlecht ist, aber als Farfan-Ersatz? o.O


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2011)

Das doofe ist ja das Farfan gehen will :/


----------



## Potpotom (30. Januar 2011)

Der Magath.... also... wahaha, nee, geht garnicht.

Charisteas, oh weh.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Januar 2011)

wenn ochs jünger wäre und zu schalke gehen würde wäre er in spätestens einem jahr nationalspieler...


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das doofe ist ja das Farfan gehen will :/



Was will er auch zurzeit auf Schalke, wo Magath Transferamok läuft ohne Konzept? Was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja anhand der Tabelle deutlich...


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Januar 2011)

Karlsruhe hat endlich mal wieder gewonnen. Hat sich der Stadionbesuch ja mal wieder ausgezahlt.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Januar 2011)

übrigens nächstes we grosses derby-wochenende:zum einen hsv-pauli und zum anderen dortmund-schalke...ich tippe die beiden erstgenannten gewinnen...
obwohl ja mittlerweile nix mehr zu tippen geht in der bundesliga.erst verliert schalke gegen hoffenheim,dann siegt freiburg in stuttgart udn zu guter letzt auch noch gladbach in frankfurt.ich geb erstmal kein geld mehr fürs tippen aus


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2011)

Ich versteh die Welt von Herrn Magath echt nicht mehr:
Charisteas geholt und nun soll ALI KARIMI, der vor Jahren schon beim FC Bayern böse gefloppt ist, für das offensive Mittelfeld kommen mit 32 Jahren. Also irgendwie kauft Magath zurzeit alles ein, was nicht fest genagelt ist. o.O

VFL Wolfsburg: Ja Glückwunsch! Helmes und Tuncay Sanli geholt. Dazu Koo aus Südkorea als recht junges Talent, was anscheinend etwas drauf hat, Orozko als weiteres junges Talent und Jan Polak. Oha... der Herr Hoeneß wildert auf dem Transfermarkt.


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

haha ich weiß wer in karlsruhe überall SGE an den stadion eingang geschmiert hat 


ja stuttgart hat sich wieder blamiert... cissé hat mal nicht getroffen, genauso wie gekas. gladbach hat mal nich 3 tore gefangen wie sonst immer und doofmund hat gezeigt das sie keinen kagawa brauchen...

gut zu bremen sag ich jetzt ma nix 



ui und pokalauslosung seh ich gerade... hm naja da werden die bazis wohl schalke 06 locker rauskicken und duisburg oder kot-bus spielen wohl nächstes jahr international... 

dann muss nur noch der vfb und werder schämen absteigen und die lustigste saison aller zeiten is perfekt xD


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> dann muss nur noch der vfb und werder schämen absteigen und die lustigste saison aller zeiten is perfekt xD



Und nebenbei sollten die Schalke Verantwortlichen endlich mal Magath stoppen. Fehlen nur noch Ailton, Makaay und Hashemian und er hat den besten Kader der Bundesliga...


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Welt von Herrn Magath echt nicht mehr:
> Charisteas geholt und nun soll ALI KARIMI, der vor Jahren schon beim FC Bayern böse gefloppt ist, für das offensive Mittelfeld kommen mit 32 Jahren. Also irgendwie kauft Magath zurzeit alles ein, was nicht fest genagelt ist. o.O
> 
> VFL Wolfsburg: Ja Glückwunsch! Helmes und Tuncay Sanli geholt. Dazu Koo aus Südkorea als recht junges Talent, was anscheinend etwas drauf hat, Orozko als weiteres junges Talent und Jan Polak. Oha... der Herr Hoeneß wildert auf dem Transfermarkt.



oh ja da wird wild rumgekauft, naja Dzeko hat ja viel Geld gebracht das muß weg ! Und zu S04 - da wundert mich wie lieb die Fans doch mit Mister Magath umgehen - daß der sich so hält trotz der merkwürdigen Leistungen und Entscheidungen wundert doch etwas. Wenn ich da an Slomka bei S04 denke, der in meinen Augen mehr geleistet hat und dann rausgeschmissen wurde...


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

@ Razyl:

Soweit ich weiß hatte Makaay letzte oder vorletzte Saison sein Karriereende bei... puh... Feyenoord? Bin mir aber nich ganz sicher...

*klugscheiß*


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> @ Razyl:
> 
> Soweit ich weiß hatte Makaay letzte oder vorletzte Saison sein Karriereende bei... puh... Feyenoord? Bin mir aber nich ganz sicher...
> 
> *klugscheiß*



Ja Makaay hat letzte Saison augehört in den NL - schade er war mein Lieblingsspieler beim FCB früher, was ein Typ: kaum zu sehen, dann Fuß dran - Tor. Einfach geil - und dann der Stadion Sprecher: "Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroi" und alle "Makaaaaaay" - super cool


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> @ Razyl:
> 
> Soweit ich weiß hatte Makaay letzte oder vorletzte Saison sein Karriereende bei... puh... Feyenoord? Bin mir aber nich ganz sicher...



Hat er, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber das stört ja Herrn Magath nicht :X


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch Ailton, Makaay und Hashemian und er hat den besten Kader der Bundesliga...



Und dann lassen sie sich alle dünne Schnurbärte stehen und tanzen den Creep





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLPZmPaHme0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damit schüchtern sie die Gegner so ein, dass sie am Ende Meister werden :>

Ansonsten schon spannende Entwicklungen...am Interessantesten ist allerdings der Torres-Transfer - und was für Transfersummen in den anderen Ligen geboten werden



> Auch international geht es bereits heiß her: Chelsea buhlt um Liverpools Fernando Torres. Doch die 41 Millionen Euro, die die "Blues" bereits geboten haben, reichen den "Reds" nicht. Die neue Forderung: 46,6 Millionen Euro plus Chelseas Nicolas Anelka. Und Tottenham feilscht um Sergio Agüero von Atletico Madrid. Doch die 44 Millionen Euro, die die Engländer bereits geboten haben sollen, sind den Spaniern nicht genug.


Quelle: sport1.de


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

Yeah Ochs hat abgesagt und bleibt uns treu... 

Und erst danach zieht Maggi das Angebot offiziell zurück


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten schon spannende Entwicklungen...am Interessantesten ist allerdings der Torres-Transfer - und was für Transfersummen in den anderen Ligen geboten werden



Chelsea hat 85 (!!!) Millionen an einen Tag rausgehauen: 60 Millionen für Torres (Liverpool hat schon 40 Millionen davon weitergeben an Newcastle für Andy Carrolll) und 25 Millionen für David Luiz...

Zum Glück hat das bald ein Ende mit den UEFA Financial Fair Play.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

boah schon hammer...

aber torres is es halt auch wert...
(naja im vergleich zu den generell abnormalen summen halt ^^ )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> boah schon hammer...
> 
> aber torres is es halt auch wert...
> (naja im vergleich zu den generell abnormalen summen halt ^^ )





Während/Nach der WM kam  er aber auch nicht so richtig in Fahrt, allerdings ist er ein Weltklasse Stürmer, so eine Phase hat jeder mal (siehe Gomez). Wenn Torres nur annähernd an seine alte Form anknüpfen kann, haben sich die knapp 60 Millionen schon gelohnt, besonders der Sturm mit Anelka, Drogba und Torres... wird man doch irre...


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Während/Nach der WM kam er aber auch nicht so richtig in Fahrt



Er war auch Wochenlang verletzt und kämpft nun um seine Form. Nebenbei war ja der Druck extrem Groß auf ihn, weil er ja unbedingt zur WM mit sollte =/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er war auch Wochenlang verletzt und kämpft nun um seine Form. Nebenbei war ja der Druck extrem Groß auf ihn, weil er ja unbedingt zur WM mit sollte =/



Klar, war ja die letzten Wochen vor der WM verletzt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Aber naja, Chelsea hat jetzt jedenfalls einen Weltklasse Sturm, wenn sie denn alle zsm. harmonieren.


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Februar 2011)

und trotzdem wird Chelsea nie die CL gewinnen - denn mit Geld allein kauft man keinen internationalen Titel ! Und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so...Das hoffe ich auch bei Real...


----------



## shadow24 (1. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> und trotzdem wird Chelsea nie die CL gewinnen - denn mit Geld allein kauft man keinen internationalen Titel ! Und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so...Das hoffe ich auch bei Real...




keine sorge...bei den tommys wirds manu udn in spanien barca...da führt nix dran vorbei...nebenbei holt barca auch das triple diese saison...


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

gar nich gemerkt das die S04 anhänger selbst etwas verwundert sind um es mal milde auszudrücken... ^^

klar maggi hat wiel umsortiert, aber das hier war mir in dieser dimension auch nich bewusst:



> Hohn und Spott wird über Magath ausgeschüttet,
> der seit seinem Amtsantritt auf Schalke im Juli
> 2009 rund 40 Spieler verpflichtet hat und weit
> über 30 vor die Tür gesetzt hat.



Warum fahren die Spieler vom
VFB Stuttgart mit dem Fahrrad zum Training?



Spoiler



Damit sie das Absteigen lernen!


----------



## shadow24 (4. Februar 2011)

ach zu dem grossen derby wochenende habe ich ein grosses derby ja noch vergessen...in der 2.Liga... Hertha gegen Union...
hier waren doch auch der eine oder andere hertha fan in dem thread soweit "ick mir erinnere"...


----------



## Sethia (4. Februar 2011)

HA HO HE unso...

Freu mich tierrisch aufs Derby, auch wenn ich leider nicht dabei sein kann. Das Oly wird wohl voll sein... 75.000 in der zweiten. Hat was.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

> Warum fahren die Spieler vom
> VFB Stuttgart mit dem Fahrrad zum Training?



Und nächstes Jahr das Süd-Derby KSC gegen VFB. Ui, ob ich da den Stadionbesuch überlebe?


----------



## shadow24 (4. Februar 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> HA HO HE unso...
> 
> Das Oly wird wohl voll sein... 75.000 in der zweiten. Hat was.




jo,das kommt in der liga nich so häufig vor


----------



## Ulthras (4. Februar 2011)

Dieses Wochenende = Derby-Wochenende
Schalke-Dortmund

und jetzt kommt bestes

HSV-St. Pauli

Das wird so witzig werdenw enn Pauli gewinnt, dann kann ich als Hamburger alle dummen HSV-Provinzler Fans auslachn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> HSV-St. Pauli
> 
> Das wird so witzig werdenw enn Pauli gewinnt, dann kann ich als Hamburger alle dummen HSV-Provinzler Fans auslachn



Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär, wär ich Millionär  Hamburg bleibt blau-weiß, daran hab ich keinen Zweifel...

Gleich gehts los mit Derby Teil 1, bin gespannt...


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und nächstes Jahr das Süd-Derby KSC gegen VFB. Ui, ob ich da den Stadionbesuch überlebe?



wird bestimmt ein kellerduell


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wird bestimmt ein kellerduell



Der war bitter 
Geh ich richtig mit der Annahme das hier nur einer für Schalke ist?


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

wie sag bloß du bist für schalke 06 

die im übrigen grad echt glück hatten.

doofmund trifft in den letzten minuten bei nem leerem tor nur den pfosten...

respekt immerhin n punkt erkämpft beim deutschem mei... ähm tabellenführer ^^

hab charisteas gar nich spielen sehen


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2011)

Manuell Neuer vs. Dortmund :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hab charisteas gar nich spielen sehen



Spielte der nicht neben Ailton ? Oder spielt die Kugel garnicht bei Schalke ? 

Bei Magaht's Transfers blick ich eh nicht mehr durch


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2011)

Hmm...Magath sollte einfach 10 Holzpuppen und Neuer auf den Platz stellen...dann spielt er immer unentschieden D:


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2011)

Derby Time, Hertha gegen Union..


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2011)

zu episch :>


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

die erste liga ist hart, aber die zweite ist hertha 

so meine tipps:


Mainz - Bremen     1:1
Hoffenheim - FCK   3:0
Köln - Bayern        1:4
Hannover - Wolfsb. 2:1
NBG - Leverkusen   0:2

Alle Angaben sind wie immer ohne GewEhr peng peng


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Februar 2011)

Karlsruhe 3:0 verloren.

Ich seh für den Sonntag gegen Hertha gaaaaanz schwarz. Egal, ich geh trotzdem hin.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2011)

oh mein gott was ist nur in köln los ?
erst 2:0 rückstand und eben wär fast das 4:2 für köln gefallen
das regt mich so auf das ich wegen meinem kack gips nicht hin konnte !!!

EDIT: Was für ein unglaubliches Spiel...hätt ich nach St.Pauli im leben nicht geglaubt


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Februar 2011)

Trainingsfreie Tage streichen, Videoanalyse von ihrem Gekicke 8 Stunden am Tag, das ist wohl das Mindeste, was man für die Kohle, die diese Jungs verdienen, verlangen kann. 
Und die Alten raus, die Neuen rein, schlechter können die das auch nicht...

Himmel...

Ich könnt mich aufregen. Der neue U20 Offensivallrounder nicht im Kader, Rupp auch nicht, Fink ausgeliehen, aber Tarvajävi haben wir noch. Naja, wenigstens seh ich den KSC dann bald im Moselstadion. Muss ich nicht immer nach Karlsruhe fahren.


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2011)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA FC FC FC




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDlKhXuEDkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2011)

Hätte auch keiner wissen können, das Köln nochmal gewinnt... jedenfalls ist nach diesem Spieltag eins klar... Dortmund ist der Meistertitel sogut wie sicher.


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2011)

Nach dem 2:0 für Bayern habe ich schon gedacht: Okay das wars mal wieder und dann in der 2ten Halbzeit .. BUMM BUMM BUMM


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Februar 2011)

Stuttgart wird nie absteigen!


----------



## Apuh (5. Februar 2011)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Apuh (5. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Stuttgart wird nie absteigen!



Sag niemals nie.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Nun fällt auch noch das Hamburg-Derby aus, aber kein Wunder, hier regnet es schon seit 4 Tagen ununterbrochen ... -.-*


----------



## Ulthras (6. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nun fällt auch noch das Hamburg-Derby aus, aber kein Wunder, hier regnet es schon seit 4 Tagen ununterbrochen ... -.-*



Trotzdem unnötig, ich hab mich das ganze WE drauf gefreut..
Der HSV hat doch nur Angst xD Die ImtechArena ist mit eines der modernsten Stadien Deutschlands..
Nein okay, ich hab schon vor paar Wochen nen Artikel gelesen, dass der Rasen in der Imtecharena scheiße sein soll und ausgewechselt werden soll,
aber trotzdem: UNNÖTIG! In Hamburg regnet es nunmal oft, daran sind die beiden Manschaften doch gewohnt!! xD


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2011)

Ja, Muschis!
Hab mich auch drauf gefreut..

/e: Noch unnötiger sind allerdings die Randale danach gewesen.. Fucktards.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja, Muschis!
> Hab mich auch drauf gefreut..
> 
> /e: Noch unnötiger sind allerdings die Randale danach gewesen.. Fucktards.



Ein Glück hab ich davon nix mitbekommen, aber die Absage war natürlich ein passender Grund zu randalieren, was für Vollpfosten 

@Ulthras: Der Rasen ist neu, vor 2 Tagen verlegt worden. Allerdings muss der erst anwachsen, damit die Spieler nicht bei jedem Sprint Teile vom Rasen unter den Stollen haben. Mit nem Dach hätte man das Problem nicht, aber man hat nunmal keins.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn es nicht direkt mit dem Fußball zu tun hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbh4rjAixRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vielleicht schafft sie es eines Tages wieder zurück. Also vor die Kamera bei einem Bundesliga-Spiel. =)


----------



## Ulthras (6. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ein Glück hab ich davon nix mitbekommen, aber die Absage war natürlich ein passender Grund zu randalieren, was für Vollpfosten
> 
> @Ulthras: Der Rasen ist neu, vor 2 Tagen verlegt worden. Allerdings muss der erst anwachsen, damit die Spieler nicht bei jedem Sprint Teile vom Rasen unter den Stollen haben. Mit nem Dach hätte man das Problem nicht, aber man hat nunmal keins.



Joa, aber ne Arena mit Dach hat auch irgendwie ne scheiß Atmosphäre find ich.. Man muss schon irgendwie an der frischen Luft sein, zumindest beim Fußball.. Das ist aber auch mit der Grund, warum ich Handballspiele nicht mag, weil die dann zB in Hamburg in der überdachten O2-World (Color Line Arena) ausgetragen werden, find ich irgendwie eklig, Hallensport, Outdoorsport ist besser


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Joa, aber ne Arena mit Dach hat auch irgendwie ne scheiß Atmosphäre find ich.. Man muss schon irgendwie an der frischen Luft sein, zumindest beim Fußball.. Das ist aber auch mit der Grund, warum ich Handballspiele nicht mag, weil die dann zB in Hamburg in der überdachten O2-World (Color Line Arena) ausgetragen werden, find ich irgendwie eklig, Hallensport, Outdoorsport ist besser



Ich könnte ja jetz.....ach lass ichs. 


Naja, Schade. Wird dann wohl nen Nachholtermin geben. Bin gespannt wann.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Februar 2011)

Und Liverpool schlägt Chelsea - Herrlich!


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

wahnsinn die eintracht hat endlich den ersten punkt geholt ich bin begeistert...

war die ganze zeit mit skibbe zufrieden, aber immer noch auf eine spitze setzen in so ner situation versteh ich einfach nich. 14 tore gekas hin oder her ein sturmpartner für ihn wär schon ganz nett.

wollte wohl nich mehr. im gegensatz zu freiburg. wenn cissé nich trifft wird halt zu dritt gestürmt...


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Uuuund tschüss McLaren. Da fliegt der nächste Trainer und diesmal in Wolfsburg.

Na mal gucken, wann da Herr Rangnick aufkreuzt... zufällig natürlich.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

naja war ja nur ne frage der zeit ^^


----------



## Ulthras (7. Februar 2011)

Gibts schon einen neuen Termin für unser Stadtderby HSV-St. Pauli ?? Wenn ja, bitte sofort hier posten


----------



## shadow24 (8. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Gibts schon einen neuen Termin für unser Stadtderby HSV-St. Pauli ?? Wenn ja, bitte sofort hier posten




wird wohl heute bekannt gegeben...vermutlich am 16.02. nach dieser offiziellen hsv-homepage-meldung:

Hamburg - Nach der unerwarteten Derby-Absage warten nun alle Fans sehnlich darauf, wann die Partie zwischen den beiden Stadtrivalen nachgeholt wird. Die Neuansetzung wird die DFL voraussichtlich erst am Dienstag bekanntgeben, da mit allen beteiligten Partien (wie zum Beispiel Fernsehübertragung oder Polizei) Gespräche geführt werden müssen. Als neuer Spieltermin ist Mittwoch, der 16. Februar im Gespräch. Alle Tickets behalten ihre Gültigkeit. Alternativ können die Karten kostenlos im HSV Service Center zurückgegeben werden oder per Einschreiben an das HSV Ticketing (Sylvesterallee 7, 22525 Hamburg) geschickt werden. In diesem Fall wird das Geld ebenfalls erstattet.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Ouh man, egal wie das Ergebnis sein wird - Hamburg wird brennen..


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich ist die Umfrage überflüssig, denn Bayern München wird Meister, wie immer! 
Gibts nix dran zu rütteln


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Umfrage überflüssig, denn Bayern München wird Meister, wie immer!
> Gibts nix dran zu rütteln



Wo bist du denn rausgekrochen? 
Der Meister steht dieses Jahr schon fest.

Samstag war ich noch bei meinem Cousin, Bayern Fan, und hab genau dieses Gespräch geführt. Er sagte was vonwegen "Naja nachher 3 Punkte und dann sieht das schonwieder ganz anders aus nach dem Unentschieden vom BVB." UND DANN KAM KÖLN! <3


----------



## Ulthras (8. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn rausgekrochen?
> Der Meister steht dieses Jahr schon fest.
> 
> Samstag war ich noch bei meinem Cousin, Bayern Fan, und hab genau dieses Gespräch geführt. Er sagte was vonwegen "Naja nachher 3 Punkte und dann sieht das schonwieder ganz anders aus nach dem Unentschieden vom BVB." UND DANN KAM KÖLN! <3



Jo, Bayern kann das dieses Jahr knicken... sie müssten, wenn überhaupt, schon jedes Spiel gewinnen, und dabei hoffen, das der BVB 5 verliert.. Und wenn man dann schon nach einer 2:0 Führung gegen den eigentlich sicheren Absteiger Köln verliert, der zuvor von unserem FC St. Pauli hinweggefegt wurde(Beste Mannschaft), ist die Meisterschaft verloooooooren xD
Allerhöchstens Bayer Leverkusen könnte noch.. die werden aber nie meister.. Saison 00/01 war das glaub ich, wo sie gegen Unterhaching die meisterschaft verspielt haben.. xD Und in allen Wettbewerben irgendwie nur zweiter wurden.. 
Sind schon lustige Geschichten


----------



## shadow24 (8. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Allerhöchstens Bayer Leverkusen könnte noch.. die werden aber nie meister.. Saison 00/01 war das glaub ich, wo sie gegen Unterhaching die meisterschaft verspielt haben.. xD Und in allen Wettbewerben irgendwie nur zweiter wurden..



jo,daher auch der name vizekusen

also selbst der optimistischte bayernfan muss mittlerweile eingestehen das an der meisterschaft von dortmund nicht mehr zu rütteln ist.die sind diese saison einfach zu überlegen.udn die werden auch verdient meister.wirklich klasse leistung.serh spielstark udn es macht auch spass den zuzusehen.kann man nicht von vielen vereinen sagen...

bayern hingegen wird es schwer haben überhaupt auf dem 2.platz zu landen.dennn wie kann man sooooo abhängig von einem spieler sein wie die????
ohne robben sind die bayern diese saison nix.gar nix.nächste woche ist CL.da werden die robben vorher in watte packen damit der ja nicht irgendwie da ausfallen wird...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2011)

> Allerhöchstens Bayer Leverkusen könnte noch.. die werden aber nie meister.. Saison 00/01 war das glaub ich, wo sie gegen Unterhaching die meisterschaft verspielt haben.. xD Und in allen Wettbewerben irgendwie nur zweiter wurden..



Das war 01/02, als sie Zuhause gegen Nürnberg 0:1 gespielt haben und Dortmund gleichzeitig 2:0 gewann. Typisch Bayer, 0:0 hätte damals gereicht. Im gleichen Jahr haben sie auch noch im Championsleage-Finale gegen Real Madrid verloren.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das war 01/02, als sie Zuhause gegen Nürnberg 0:1 gespielt haben und Dortmund gleichzeitig 2:0 gewann. Typisch Bayer, 0:0 hätte damals gereicht. Im gleichen Jahr haben sie auch noch im Championsleage-Finale gegen Real Madrid verloren.




und gleichzeitig im dfb-pokal im finale gegen schalke verloren))...drei mal 2. in einer saison ist schon extrem bitter...
genauso vizemeister 97,99 und 2000...halt vizekusen...besonders hart traf es 2000 wohl unseren kapitano ballack,der das 0:1 gegen unterhaching mal kurzerhand selbst erzielte...und durch die 0:2 niederlage waren sie punktgleich mit bayern...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

naja und vizehausen haben ja ihren vizeballack wieder der ins seiner karriere wohl keinen titel mehr holen wird, ob national oder international... ^^

ich hoffe ja insgesamt das er sich vor der EM verletzt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, sooo schlecht siehts ja bei Ballack nicht aus. 





> *Mit seinen Vereinen*
> 
> 
> Champions-League-Finalist: 2002, 2008
> ...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

ah ok dann hat sich "vizeballack" immer auf die nationalelf bezogen hab mich schon gewundert ^^

haste da auch so ne schicke auflistung für?


----------



## shadow24 (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ah ok dann hat sich "vizeballack" immer auf die nationalelf bezogen hab mich schon gewundert ^^



nein vizeballack passte zu vizekusen und ja ok,auch zur nationalmannschaft...zumindest vizeweltmeister 2006...

aber ganz ehrlich,ich hab nicht mehr in erinnerung das der mal bei bayern gespielt hat...das gibts doch gar nich


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

hm ja das is komisch...

ist doch noch gar nich sooo lange her. er war ja nur bei chelsea. wie lang war das?

oh naja vor der wm 2006 glaub ich so ein jahr... also geschätzte 6 jahre her oh gott wie krass xD


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

haha zum 3. mal kein elfer für die italiener xD

naja den ersten hätt man geben können


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha zum 3. mal kein elfer für die italiener xD
> 
> naja den ersten hätt man geben können



Die Situation mit Mertesacker hätte man wirklich geben können, aber über die anderen Szenen kann man diskutieren. Besonders das "Handspiel" von Aogo wurde meiner Meinung nach zu Unrecht reklamiert.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

das sind die italiener das einzigste was sie nicht reklamieren sind ihre eigemen schwalben


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> das sind die italiener das einzigste was sie nicht reklamieren sind ihre eigemen schwalben



Dazu fällt mir was ein:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DGcea6R5XAs[/youtube]

Zum Spiel: Das Ergebnis heute stellt mich absolut nicht zufrieden. Gute erste Halbzeit, großartiges Tor und am Ende der 1. HZ noch mal eine gute Chance, die aber letztendlich an Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten gescheitert ist. Der Ausgleich hätte nicht sein müssen, da wurde den Italienerin durch unsicheres Spiel einfach zuviel Zeit gelassen, nachzurücken. Absolut unnötig.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

Wooooah. Das wichtigste Spiel des Jahres geht 1:1 aus. 

Bin ich der Einzige hier, der diesem Spiel rein GAR NICHTS abgewinnen kann? So etwas kann man doch bitte mal dann machen, wenn nicht schon wieder englische Wochen anstehen?


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Die erste Halbzeit war stark und hatte durchaus spannende Momente. Aber irgendwann ist das Spiel nur noch so dahin geplätschert. Viele Unsicherheiten und holprige Spielzüge. Ein Spiel mit wenig Unterhaltungswert. Okay, es war ein Testspiel, da muss man teilweise mit allem rechnen, aber die Begegnung hätte durchaus Potential gehabt.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wooooah. Das wichtigste Spiel des Jahres geht 1:1 aus.
> 
> Bin ich der Einzige hier, der diesem Spiel rein GAR NICHTS abgewinnen kann? So etwas kann man doch bitte mal dann machen, wenn nicht schon wieder englische Wochen anstehen?




nee... ich freu mich zwar immer auf die freundschaftsspiele, aber wenn sie dann anfangen merk ich jedes mal wieder das es mich 0 interessiert. meißt labern wir danm die ganze zeit und gucken nur nebenbei.

wann bitte is denn englische woche? o.O


----------



## Thuum (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> nee... ich freu mich zwar immer auf die freundschaftsspiele, aber wenn sie dann anfangen merk ich jedes mal wieder das es mich 0 interessiert. meißt labern wir danm die ganze zeit und gucken nur nebenbei.
> 
> wann bitte is denn englische woche? o.O



Vermutlich meint er damit die kommenden Wochen wo neben Bundesliga auch Europapokal ist.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wann bitte is denn englische woche? o.O



Für manche Vereine, nicht für jeden. Jetzt am Wochenende ist BuLi, dann Champions League und Europa League und dann wieder BuLi. Ich finde diese Freundschaftsspiele immer irgendwie falsch gelegt...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

achsooo. ja selbst schuld wenn man umbedingt bei internationalen turnieren mitspielen muss 

deswegen halten wir frankfurter uns da raus und belegen keine vorderen plätze. wir wollen uns voll auf die liga konzentrieren


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> achsooo. ja selbst schuld wenn man umbedingt bei internationalen turnieren mitspielen muss
> 
> deswegen halten wir frankfurter uns da raus und belegen keine vorderen plätze. wir wollen uns voll auf die liga konzentrieren



Naja, euer Kader ermöglichst ja auch keine vorderen Plätzen, abgesehen von dieser sehr kuriosen Saison...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

ja bei 6 verletzten verteidigern und 2 defensiven mittelfeldspielern in der innenverteidigung is das schon schwierig ich weiæ


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ey wtf, wie groß war bitte #21 von den Itakkern? 1m? Dagegen ist Messi ja nen Riese!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Das war Sebastian Giovinco und der is ganze 1,64m lang!

http://www.weltfussball.de/spieler_profil/sebastian-giovinco

Dem kann ja sogar ich aufn Kopf spucken mit meinen 1,73m


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

da wars also wieder das spiel der grossen fussi-nationen...
hinterlässt immer ein bitteren nachgeschmack gegen die italiener.ich will das wie deanne mal als video darstellen was ich meine:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sa-Lujvjw-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





für schiris echt immer ne herausforderung und für die emotionen der gegnerischen mannschaften und deren fans eine starke belastung...
ich versteh das allerdings gar net.die können durchaus guten fussball spielen udn haben das gar nicht nötig...

typisch auch für das spiel die szene als grosskreutz eingewechselt wird und das erste mal an den ball kommt...erstmal umgrätschen...nicht doll,nicht bösartig,aber es tat bestimmt trotzdem weh...soll signalisieren:wenn du an den ball kommst tut es weh...

hab gestern wieder mit kumpels das spiel geguckt udn war echt wieder feuer in der bude...udn wir haben uns einheitlich auf özil als besten spieler geeinigt...der ist echt gereift bei real.hätte ich in der kurzen zeit nicht erwartet,aber der strahlte eine ruhe und selbstsicherheit aus...verblüffend.der war überall zu finden und keinen fehler gemacht.alles hatte sinn udn verstand.die pässe grossartig.die dribblings,die körpertäuschungen...ganz stark...

italien hätte zwar auch einen elfer kriegen können beim rempler von merte,aber dafür hätte deutschland auch einen dafür kriegen müssen als der eine italiener mit dem deutschen im schwitzkasten durch den 16er lief...von daher ausgeglichen...
udn wäre die startelf aufm platz geblieben hätten wir wohl auch gewonnen...ich seh das zumindest als sieg an wie unsere jungs aufgetreten sind...


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Hey, in dem Video gibts echt gute Tipps!


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hey, in dem Video gibts echt gute Tipps!




jo,aber als anfänger passiert dir dann sowas schon mal:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3gEQYPyaSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,aber als anfänger passiert dir dann sowas schon mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich glaub nicht, dass das eine echte Schwalbe war. Der ist halt gestolpert und erst am Ende hingefallen. Gelb war unnötig.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja ich glaub nicht, dass das eine echte Schwalbe war. Der ist halt gestolpert und erst am Ende hingefallen. Gelb war unnötig.




lol,gestolpert????worüber denn?über die abseitsfalle?
also man sieht die einstellung ja nun wirklich oft genug.der hat erkannt das er den ball nicht mehr erreicht udn lässt sich dann theatralisch fallen...
klar wird er stark bedrängt von seinem gegenspieler aber er denkt er schafft es sich da durch zu drängen...klappt aber nich...der ball läuft ins aus udn da lässt er sich fallen
wenn er sich bei der ersten berührung hätte fallen lassen wärs wohl vlt ein elfer geworden,aber so läuft er weiter udn erkennt dann sein fehler...udn lässt sich fallen.der hätte normal weiter laufen können aber hätte den ball nich merh erreicht...
blöd an dem ganzen ist, dass er sich erst 2 m nach dem foul fallen lässt...


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja ich glaub nicht, dass das eine echte Schwalbe war. Der ist halt gestolpert und erst am Ende hingefallen. Gelb war unnötig.



hehe is das n Scherz ?  oder bist Du Italiener ?? Pronto Salvatore ---


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> hehe is das n Scherz ?  oder bist Du Italiener ?? Pronto Salvatore ---



Ne, nur ne Vermutung, weil ich seit 10 Jahren Fußball spiele.


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

najo aber so wie der stolperst Du hoffentlich nicht...ich spiele nur Hallenfußball da ist sowas eh nicht angesagt :-)


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ne, nur ne Vermutung, weil ich seit 10 Jahren Fußball spiele.




so viele jahre war ich ja schon allein fussballtrainer

was du meinst mit dem fallen ist wenn einer im vollen lauf getackelt wird udn dann 5-10 m weiter so mit dem oberkörper voran weiter trudelt und sich dann letztendlich doch hinpackt...aber das war hier keinesfalls so...der hätte normal weiter laufen können,aber der torwart läuft nben ihm,der winkel zum tor wird immer spitzer und er erinnerte sich dann das er im 16er angegangen wurde udn lässt sich dann fallen....aber bei so einem langasmen gedankengang wie bei homer simpson sieht das natürlich echt merkwürdig aus...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

@ shadow24:

hm also ich finde das özil im vergleich zur starken ersten hälfte in der zweiten aber gewaltig nachgelassen hat.
kann mich aber auch täuschen hab jetzt nich sooo aufmerksam geguckt. allerdings trifft das ja auch auf die ganze mannschaft zu...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

hoppla...

ja ganz deiner meinung ego seh ich genauso


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> @ shadow24:
> 
> hm also ich finde das özil im vergleich zur starken ersten hälfte in der zweiten aber gewaltig nachgelassen hat.
> kann mich aber auch täuschen hab jetzt nich sooo aufmerksam geguckt. allerdings trifft das ja auch auf die ganze mannschaft zu...




ja,fande ich auch...aber das rührt sicherlich daher das die gesamte mannschaft nachgelassen hatte,zum teil auch durch die vielen ein-udn auswechslungen...udn jeder der das mal mitgemacht hat im freundschaftsspiel weiss wieviel unruhe dann in eine mannschaft reinkommt...


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2011)

Özil hatte seine drei bis vier guten Momente, aber ich fand Herrn Müller und vor allem Neuer noch ein wenig besser. Und Klose trifft ja überraschend weiterhin gut bei der Nationalelf....


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht wieso Andreas Beck nicht in der Nationalelf ist ._.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Özil hatte seine drei bis vier guten Momente, aber ich fand Herrn Müller und vor allem Neuer noch ein wenig besser. Und Klose trifft ja überraschend weiterhin gut bei der Nationalelf....




müller hatte tatsächlich mehr ballbesitz,aber vergleich mal was die beiden aus ihren möglichkeiten gemacht haben...müller blieb aber weit zurück hinter seinen sonstigen leistungen.mehrere fehlpässe...aber er war wie immer sehr uneigennützig beim 1:0...da war er clever...


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

aber was mal nicht ging war der Kommentator - sonst regt mich das ja eher selten auf aber gestern...und der liebt Özil ja über alles...auch als gegen Ende Özil den Ball ins Seitenaus gepaßt hat sagte der Reporter nicht "Fehlpass" sondern "Was sollte er da auch machen bei drei Gegenspielern"...oh Mann


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

Soooo Wochenende. Lag letztes mal glaub ich richtig gut nur 2x daneben glaub ich (darunter FCB Köln halt ^^ ).
Also ma meine Tipps für's WE, hoffe diesmal schließt sich jemand mit an. Der Sieger bekommt ne Autogrammkarte von mir oder so 

FCB - HOF  3-1
S04 - SCF   1-1
VFB - FCN  1-2
WOB - HSV 0-2
FRA - LEV  1-1 (o. 2-1?  )
FCK - BVB  0-3

KOE - M05  1-1
BRE - H96   2-2
Edit:
Hoppla ganz vergessem:

STP - BMG  3-0


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2011)

ok,also

Bayern-Hoffe 2:1
SO4- Freib 2:1
VfB- FCN 1:0
Wolfsb.-HSV 1:1
Fra- Lev 1:1
FCK-BvB 0:1
Köln-Mainz 1:1
Bre-Han 2:1 

ach so,regeln wie bei den kicktip-spielen? also genaues ergebnis 3 Punkte,Differenz richtig(also ergebnis 4:2,aber getippt 2:0 ist die differenz ja richtig,genauso wie bei einem anderen unetschieden,also ergebnis 2:2 udn getippt 1:1) 2Punkte und nur Tendenz(also ergebnis 4:0,der tip 1:0) 1 Punkt...


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

joa so hab ich mir das gedacht 

ui du traust bremen und dem vfb was zu... hier gehts nich um die quoten 
und bei der eintracht sagst du auch 1:1 als nicht frankfurtet sogar das macht hoffnung ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

FCB - HOF 2-1
S04 - SCF 1-2
VFB - FCN 1-0
WOB - HSV 2-2
FRA - LEV 1-2
FCK - BVB 0-1
KOE - M05 0-1
BRE - H96 3-2


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> joa so hab ich mir das gedacht
> 
> ui du traust bremen und dem vfb was zu... hier gehts nich um die quoten
> und bei der eintracht sagst du auch 1:1 als nicht frankfurtet sogar das macht hoffnung ^^




jo quoten mach ich auch bei oddset

naja,ich trau den bremern immo nich viel zu aber hannover noch weniger.die gehören da einfach nich hin.udn stehen mM nach glücklich da oben.die verlieren in bremen...
und wenn den stuttgartern jetzt nich gegen nürnb ein sieg gelingt dann weiss ich auch net wann überhaupt...

udn frankfurt hatte letzten beiden spiel ausrutscher.die sind eigentlich besser.die ham ne sehr gute hinrunde gespielt.also ein unetschieden trau ich denen zu gegen leverk


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> FCB - HOF 2-1
> S04 - SCF 1-2
> VFB - FCN 1-0
> WOB - HSV 2-2
> ...




boah,freib siegt auf schalke????ich glaub dann kann felix endgültig die koffer packen..
sonst gute tips


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> boah,freib siegt auf schalke????ich glaub dann kann felix endgültig die koffer packen..



Ich will ja, dass der Herr Magath fliegt. Mir tun die Schalke Fans ja jetzt schon Leid. Besonders nach den Mega-Transfers in der Winterpause


----------



## Ulthras (11. Februar 2011)

FCB - HOF 3-2
S04 - SCF 1-0
VFB - FCN 1-2
WOB - HSV 1-2
FRA - LEV 0-3
FCK - BVB 0-4

KOE - M05 1-3
BRE - H96 1-3

Und das Spiel, das bis jetzt vergessen wurde:

STP - BMG 2-0


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> FCB - HOF 3-2
> S04 - SCF 1-0
> VFB - FCN 1-2
> WOB - HSV 1-2
> ...




oh,oh,schande über mich...wie konnte ich pauli nur vergessen...das ist kein gutes zeichen...sehr gut ulthras
bei kicktip tip ich auch unentschieden,also auch hier
Pauli-gladb. 1:1


----------



## Erz1 (11. Februar 2011)

FCB - HOF 1-2
S04 - SCF 3-1
VFB - FCN 0-0
WOB - HSV 0-1
FRA - LEV 1-2
FCK - BVB 0-3

KOE - M05 0-1
BRE - H96 4-0 ()

STP - BMG 1-0

wären meine Tipps für den Spieltag (:


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

Am Sonntag kickt der KSC Hertha 3:0 aus dem Stadion! Weil ich dabei bin! 

Naja, wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sie 0:4 zerlegt werden.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Am Sonntag kickt der KSC Hertha 3:0 aus dem Stadion! Weil ich dabei bin!
> 
> Naja, wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sie 0:4 zerlegt werden.





ich denke,weder das eine noch das andere extrem wird eintreten,denn beide der KSC hat ne ganz ordentliche heimbilanz udn hertha hat auch schon gegen andere vereine schwach ausgesehen...von daher könnte das sogar ein unentschieden werden...aber in der 2.liga ist ja alles möglich


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

hab alles bis jetzt ma auf das gute alte papier geschrieben machts am sonntag einfacher. hoffe keiner will noch was ändern -.-

razyl dein tipp für
STP - BMG
fehlt noch...

oh man ganz vergessen das es kein freitagsspiel gibt


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> razyl dein tipp für
> STP - BMG
> fehlt noch...



Ach, das langweilige Spiel muss ich auch noch tippen? :X

St. Pauli - Gladbach 2:1 

Und da ich gerade dabei bin tippe ich noch den Mittwochsknaller

HSV - St. Pauli 0:0


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

is notiert...

obwohl ich mit dem nachholspiel noch warten würde wer weiß wer sich noch alles verletzt und gesperrt wird ^^


----------



## Ulthras (12. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> FCB - HOF 3-2
> S04 - SCF 1-0
> VFB - FCN 1-2
> WOB - HSV 1-2
> ...



Wenn wir hier nach kicktip-regeln gehen, siehts ja ganz gut für mich aus 12 Punkte bis jetzt;-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Februar 2011)

2:6 ...


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

Ähhh

4:1 für Köln gegen Mainz? Was zum...?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Februar 2011)

ahahahaha saugeil
4:2 watt ne stimmung
ein gelungener tag


----------



## Falathrim (13. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 2:6 ...


Die Tordifferenz stimmte immerhin 

Ein wirklich witziger Spieltag, gefällt mir.
Aber Dortmund wird mir unsympathisch...
http://www.sport1.de/de/fussball/fussball_bundesliga/artikel_351202.html


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wgeKfVtVA_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



JAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2011)

oh mann. eintracht 0:3 verloren und dann auch noch das hier:

eintracht hools stürmen fankneipe und verletzen mehrere leverkusen fans schwer. einer davon hat nen 8fachen (!!!) schulterbruch...

hab mich noch nie so für unsere "fans" geschämt...

hier die meldung

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/sport/special-eintracht/leverkusenfan-bei-attacke-schwer-verletzt_rmn01.c.8671175.de.html


----------



## shadow24 (14. Februar 2011)

so hier nochmal die komplette ergebnisübersicht:
FC Bayern München:1899 Hoffenheim4:0
FC Schalke 04:SC Freiburg1:0
VfB Stuttgart:1. FC Nürnberg1:4
VfL Wolfsburg:Hamburger SV0:1
Eintracht Frankfurtayer Leverkusen0:3
FC St. Paulior. Mönchengladbach3:1
1. FC Kaiserslauternorussia Dortmund1:1
1. FC Köln:FSV Mainz 054:2
Werder Bremen:Hannover 961:1 

was für ergebnisse...boah...also ich bin mit abstand letzter bei meinen tips


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was für ergebnisse...boah...also ich bin mit abstand letzter bei meinen tips



Ich hab auch nicht gut abgeschnitten :X


----------



## shadow24 (14. Februar 2011)

also am meisten bin ich überrascht von stuttgart,das die 1:4 zu hause gegen nürnberg verlieren...das sieht schon verdammt nach abstieg aus...
und das frankfurt sone klatsche gegen leverk bezieht hätte ich auch nie gedacht...
bei den anderen hatte ich pech beim tippen...pauli hätte vlt gegen 11 mann sogar noch verloren.zu dem zeitpunkt stands ja noch 0:1 als der gladbacher flog...udn der hsv kann auch glücklich sein über sein 1:0 sieg...udn köln tipp ich gar nicht mehr.die verlieren gegen gurken,dann besiegen sie bayern udn jetzt auch noch mainz.kenn sich einer mit denen aus...


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

hach ja die Robben-Show war mal wieder geil *schwelg*


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

Was haltet Ihr denn von Favre als neuen Trainer von Gladbach ? Der Typ ist für mich irgendwie nichtssagend - kann mir nicht vostellen daß der einen Kampf für den Klassenerhalt aufnehmen kann...


----------



## shadow24 (14. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn von Favre als neuen Trainer von Gladbach ? Der Typ ist für mich irgendwie nichtssagend - kann mir nicht vostellen daß der einen Kampf für den Klassenerhalt aufnehmen kann...




hab diese bilanz mal von wiki kopiert:
1994 : Aufstieg NLB (Échallens) <LI>1999 : Aufstieg NLA (Yverdon) <LI>1999 : Trainer des Jahres (Umfrage Blick) <LI>2001 : Schweizer Pokalsieger (Servette) <LI>2001 : Trainer des Jahres (Umfrage Blick) <LI>2005 : Schweizer Pokalsieger (FC Zurich) <LI>2006 und 2007 : Schweizer Meister (FC Zürich) <LI>2006 und 2007 : Trainer des Jahres (Schweiz) <LI>2008/09 : Trainer der Saison (Deutschland) 


er fing vo ein paar jahren bei hertha an und landete auf dem 4.platz mit denen udn wurde zum trainer des jahres gewählt...wurde aber in der folgesaison entlassen nachdem die aufn letzten platz abgerutscht waren...ähnlich wie wolfsburg,bremen,schalke und stuttgart


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2011)

also ich hab immerhin 6 punkte mit meinen tipps und ihr? 

(war zu faul und zu voll die auch noch auszurechnen ^^)


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> also ich hab immerhin 6 punkte mit meinen tipps und ihr?



3 Punkte, wenn ich mich nicht irre. :X


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2011)

lol und ich dachte meine 6 wären schlecht 

bei mir stimmt nich ein ergebnis. nur 1x die differenz und 4x der richtigen sieger
xD


----------



## Ulthras (14. Februar 2011)

Tja meine lieben 12 Punkte Am besten abgeschnitten... bin heut 18 gworden, ich sollte mit Sportwetten anfangen Und jetzt gewinn ich ja ein Autogramm von Ego


----------



## shadow24 (15. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Tja meine lieben 12 Punkte Am besten abgeschnitten... bin heut 18 gworden, ich sollte mit Sportwetten anfangen Und jetzt gewinn ich ja ein Autogramm von Ego



jo,fettes gz zu den 12 punkten bei so einem besch...Spieltag
und nein,fang nich mit sportwettten an,das ist nur ein gigantisches eurograb...
du gewinnst ein autogramm von ego?oh,du glückspilz


----------



## Ulthras (15. Februar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,fettes gz zu den 12 punkten bei so einem besch...Spieltag
> und nein,fang nich mit sportwettten an,das ist nur ein gigantisches eurograb...
> du gewinnst ein autogramm von ego?oh,du glückspilz



Haha ja war auch nicht sooo ernst gemeint Und ja, auf das Autogramm wart ich sehnsüchtigst^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Sportwetten sind eigentlich gar nicht soo schlecht. Problem ist nur, dass es süchtig macht. 5 Euro sind schnell gewonnen, wenn man auf ein Bayern-Spiel setzt. Aber wenn man dann mal 100 setzt, verlieren sie mit Sicherheit.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

dann erstmal alles gute nachträglich...

willste eins per email oder soll ich dir ein richtiges schicken?


----------



## shadow24 (15. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sportwetten sind eigentlich gar nicht soo schlecht. Problem ist nur, dass es süchtig macht. 5 Euro sind schnell gewonnen, wenn man auf ein Bayern-Spiel setzt. Aber wenn man dann mal 100 setzt, verlieren sie mit Sicherheit.




jo geb ich dir recht.wenn ich bei 10 euro einsatz ab und an über 100 euro raushole ist das zwar ganz toll,aber das ich dann zwischendurch 15 mal 10 euro ausgebe und das nix bringt sehe ich dann weniger.insgesamt mach ich eigentlich immer ein minusgeschäft damit auch wenn ich tatsächlich ab und zu auch mal 130-150 euro bei nem10er da rausziehe...
aber solange ich mir das finanziell leisten kann mach ich das auch als nervenkitzel...
wer da allerdings grenzenlos ist und teilweise mit 50,100 oder mehr euro einsatz spielt,dem ist eh nich mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß ja net ob jemand gestern CL geguckt hat aber beim Spiel Milan - Tottenham ging es ja ziemlich zur Sache - vor allem wegen Gattuso - was für ein Typ. Mit Würgegriff gegen einen Tottenham-Assistenten und Pöbeleien...den würd ich ja so unglaublich lange sperren den Spieler...


----------



## schattental (16. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net ob jemand gestern CL geguckt hat aber beim Spiel Milan - Tottenham ging es ja ziemlich zur Sache - vor allem wegen Gattuso - was für ein Typ. Mit Würgegriff gegen einen Tottenham-Assistenten und Pöbeleien...den würd ich ja so unglaublich lange sperren den Spieler...



gattuso der spinner...das ist nun wahrlich nicht das erste mal das der so ausrastet.den typen hätte ich schon vor jahren lebenslänglich gesperrt...
der ist ne tickende zeitbombe.irgendwann haut der nochmal einem gegenspieler aufm platz richtig aufs maul.
das ist ein tier,ohne jegliche beherrschung...
hier in diesem video(von einem gattusofan auch noch liebevoll fightmachine genannt)sieht man mal proben von dem:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr6PQaS2lYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn ich was da zu sagen hätte würde ich den nicht merh im profibereich spielen lassen...lebenslänglich...
ich hoffe das der privat auch ne anzeige wegen gestern reingewürgt bekommt


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

reingewürgt


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net ob jemand gestern CL geguckt hat aber beim Spiel Milan - Tottenham ging es ja ziemlich zur Sache - vor allem wegen Gattuso - was für ein Typ. Mit Würgegriff gegen einen Tottenham-Assistenten und Pöbeleien...den würd ich ja so unglaublich lange sperren den Spieler...



Man kann von Gattuso halten was man will, aber ich schätze ihn sehr. Er ist so etwas wie Effenberg, Kahn oder andere, von Hitzfeld liebevoll genannte "Aggressive Leader". Ihre Aktionen sind nicht immer fair, oftmals sogar unfair, aber so etwas brauchen einige Mannschaften. Jemand, der nicht aufgibt und wirklich kämpft.


----------



## schattental (16. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man kann von Gattuso halten was man will, aber ich schätze ihn sehr. Er ist so etwas wie Effenberg, Kahn oder andere, von Hitzfeld liebevoll genannte "Aggressive Leader". Ihre Aktionen sind nicht immer fair, oftmals sogar unfair, aber so etwas brauchen einige Mannschaften. Jemand, der nicht aufgibt und wirklich kämpft.



also zwischen einem kämpfer und einem fanatiker bestehen aber noch unterschiede...
gattuso kämpft nicht,der zerstört.und man kann auch fair kämpfen und provoziert nicht den gegner mit schlägen,tritten oder gewürge...
das ist nicht mal typisch italienisch was der macht,denn die sind zwar auch unfair aber lassen sich eher fallen.gattuso dagegen würde seinem gegner am liebsten noch mit seinen stollen ins gesicht treten...
schau dir doch nur mal den gesichtsausdruck an.das ist doch nicht normal...der erinnert mich lediglich an den reim:wie gut das niemand weiss das ich...


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2011)

Kämpfer definiert sich im Bereich Sport nicht durch solch eine aggressive Haltung sondern durch Durchhaltevermögen und das hat Gattuso absolut nicht, eher genau das Gegenteil.
Der Typ gehört gesperrt.

/e "Der gewalt-anwendene Mensch sieht keine andere Handlungsalternativen. Gewalt wird im pychologischen Sinne demnach als Schwäche gewertet."
As I said. Dreckspack gehört ins Hartz 4 Fernsehen und nicht aufs Spielfeld.


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Februar 2011)

Das hat mit Fußball nichts zu tun! Das ist hochgradig unsportlich und grenzt schon an Körperverletzung! Vielleicht könnte der angegriffene Co Trainer sogar Anzeige erstatten! Gattuso gehört für den Rest der CL Saison gesperrt!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2011)

Noch knapp 1 1/2 Stunden dann gehts los


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl der Zambrano macht heut noch den Gattuso :/


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2011)

Ich entschuldige mich für den Doppelpost, aber
ST. PAULI OHOHOHOHOOOOOO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2011)

Mein Gott ich kotz gleich, Pauli hat NIXXXXX für dieses Spiel getan, NIXXXXXX !!!!! Dann kommt der Alte und haut ihn rein, wasn das bitte ? Oh Gott...


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2011)

Ja verdient haben sies nicht...aber hallo...Effektivität


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2011)

Asamoah passt irgendwie so richtig zu St. Pauli :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2011)

Sch*** auf Effektivität, ich will mir nicht ausmahlen wie's morgen auf der Arbeit wird, wenns so bleibt -_-


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2011)

Ich freu mich schon dermaßen auf Schule morgen wenns so bleibt 

edit:
SIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEG!!!!!


----------



## shadow24 (17. Februar 2011)

sorry HSV-Fans,aber...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H5vFgg6ep4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

Kannst posten was du willst, bin glaub ich eh der einzige HSV-Fan ...


----------



## shadow24 (17. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kannst posten was du willst, bin glaub ich eh der einzige HSV-Fan ...




kopf hoch,das wird schon wieder...was meinst was die spieler des hsv sich erstmal anhören müssen...
udn du kannst ja jedem paulifan die aktuelle tabelle vor die nase halten,wo wer steht...
und soooo dolle schämen muss sich der hsv ja auch nich,da pauli die beste rückrundenmanschaft ist(!!!)...hätte ich nich geglaubt,aber isso.nich mal dortmund oder bayern hat so eine rückrundenbilanz...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> kopf hoch,das wird schon wieder...was meinst was die spieler des hsv sich erstmal anhören müssen...
> udn du kannst ja jedem paulifan die aktuelle tabelle vor die nase halten,wo wer steht...
> und soooo dolle schämen muss sich der hsv ja auch nich,da pauli die beste rückrundenmanschaft ist(!!!)...hätte ich nich geglaubt,aber isso.nich mal dortmund oder bayern hat so eine rückrundenbilanz...



Ich schäm mich nicht, HSV-Fan zu sein  Bin auch nicht von der Mannschaft enttäuscht, hätten wir so gegen Köln oder Bayern gespielt wäre ich sogar noch einigermaßen zufrieden, da die Mannschaften gestern besonders in HZ 1 sehr schönen Fußball gezeigt hat, es sollte bloß eben nicht sein. Die Niederlage selbst schmerzt einfach nur, dann auch noch gegen Pauli... fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2011)

Ja aber die Torschüsse bringen mich zum weinen. Aber wer nicht verwandelt der punktet auch nicht.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kannst posten was du willst, bin glaub ich eh der einzige HSV-Fan ...



Nein, bist du nicht


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte immer du wärst Fan der Young Boys Bern


----------



## ego1899 (19. Februar 2011)

haha was macht bremen wieder 

oh man und die eintracht. nich zu fassen... 
6 spiele, 1 punkt, 0 tore.

nach der besten hinrunde seit 17 jahren noch absteigen, das würde wieder so gut ins bild passen... -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja aber die Torschüsse bringen mich zum weinen. Aber wer nicht verwandelt der punktet auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, bist du nicht





Zu heute: der geilste Spieltag seit langem !!!!

Hamburg vernichtet Bremen (2. Liga, Bremen ist dabei. ), Hannover gewinnt und Wolfsburg und Pauli verlieren, wat will man mehr ?


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2011)

"vernichtet" - naja. Das Ergebnis täuscht über die schlechten Leistungen beider Mannschaften hinweg. Hamburg gewinnt zwar deutlich, aber so bärenstark waren sie nicht. Nur Werder war richtig grottenschlecht... =/

Ansonsten: Nichts überraschendes bis jetzt. Mal gucken, was morgen noch passiert.


----------



## schattental (19. Februar 2011)

bayern führt auch momentan 1:0 durch schweinsteiger in der 45 min

einzige überraschung heute,dass köln in hoffenheim punktet.wenn man allerdings den spielverlauf angeschaut hat,dann kann sich köln ganz fett bei rensing bedanken,das die da nich 1:5 untergegangen sind


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Februar 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> einzige überraschung heute,dass köln in hoffenheim punktet



Hm nach den letzten Spielen finde ich, kommt das nicht so überraschend
Nächste Woche gibts wieder 3 Punkte zuhause
Und das Spiel Dortmund vs. Manuel Neuer hat ja bestens gezeigt das der Torwart auch Teil des Ergebnisses ist


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

haha gladbach führt gegen schalke 06 xD

wenn das so bleibt wer das ja noch lustiger als die niederlage vom vfb gegen die pillendreher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2011)

So, heute dann die Bayern gegen Inter. Im Sinne der 5-Jahres-Wertung würde so ein Weiterkommen gg. den Titelverteidiger schon gut aussehen und die Bayer sicherlich auch beflügeln in Hinsicht auf die BuLi. Mal schauen was rauskommt, Inter ist nicht zu unterschätzen...


----------



## Razyl (23. Februar 2011)

GOOOOOOOOMEEZ! <3

Bayern 1, Inter 0! Gute Ausgangslage für das Rückspiel ^.^


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2011)

So richtig verdient hatte keiner den Sieg. Wie auch bei Marseille vs. ManU (0:0)


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

ja stimmt allerdings nich weil keiner es verdient haben...

war echt ein schönes spiel mit einer top leistung beider mannschaften.

bester mann: eto

wie der am ball klebte und aus allen lagen geschossen hat, einfach wahnsinn...

kraft hat überragend gehalten. wenn der so weiter macht nach neuer mit adler nächster kandidat für unsere elf.

schlechteste leistung: 

mit aaabstand ribery. hätt ich zur hälfte ausgewechselt.

klar krass kaltgestellt von zanetti, aber der sah so aus als ob er gar keinen bock hätte. diskutiert mit dem 3. und fehlt vorne beim konter zB...
selbst der ständig gedoppelte robben sah besser aus...

der spielte nur wegen seinem namen. peinlich...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2011)

Also Ribery fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Hatte einige gute Aktionen, zum Beispiel der Kopfball an die Querlatte, 1-2 Weitschüssen aufs Tor oder den hohen Pass auf Müller, der eigentlich nur noch einnetzen müsste. Natürlich wird er immer mit Robben verglichen, der glaub ich schon ein Stück weiter ist als Ribery von der Form her. Wenn beide 100% fit sind, hat Bayern die beste Flügelzange in Deutschland, wenn nicht Europa. ( Ok, da gibt es noch den anderen FCB  )


----------



## schattental (24. Februar 2011)

also ich fand ribery auch ziemlich schwach.hatte nach seiner frust gelben karte auch damit gerechnet das altintop oder sowas für ihn in der 2.hz auflaufen würde...
er hatte zwar 1 oder 2 gute aktionen,aber dafür das kein anderer mehr platz hatte als er,blieb er weit weit hinter seiner ehemaligen leistung zurück.ich würde nich mal sagen das er kein bock hatte,er kann einfach momentan nicht mehr zeigen..mehrfach hat er sich festgelaufen oder ein laufduell verloren.das geht gar nicht.da hätte ich auch ein frischen altintop besser gefunden.der hätte noch löcher gerissen für robben...

beste spieler waren robben und eto.beide stets gefährlich wenn sie am ball waren.beide mussten gedoppelt werden,beide klarer zug zum tor udn beide stets dabei den abschluss zu suchen


----------



## schattental (24. Februar 2011)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2011)

egal - schönes Spiel und GEWONNEN !!! Und schön einige Bier getrunken mit Freunden beim gucken was gibt es schöneres ?! *FCB 4 ever* !


----------



## schattental (24. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> egal - schönes Spiel und GEWONNEN !!! Und schön einige Bier getrunken mit Freunden beim gucken was gibt es schöneres ?! *FCB 4 ever* !



derm gibt es natürlich nix hinzuzufügen...

ärger mich gerade über die werkself die ihre chancen im minutentakt vergibt.hab schon damit gerechnet das leverkusen nach dem 4:0 auswärtserfolg sich nicht merh bewegt als notwendig,aber wenn das so weitergeht verlieren die sogar noch oder spielen 0:0 udn ich kann mein oddsetgewinn abhaken


----------



## Dracun (26. Februar 2011)

Jaaaa

FC 4ever 

SIEEEG


----------



## Dracun (26. Februar 2011)

Was für ein geiles Ding .. wenn jmd des in einer besseren Quali hat einfach posten BITTEEE 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NI5N3IyOGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2011)

Torsten Frings beendet seine Karriere im Sommer.

Vielleicht der perfekte Zeitpunkt für ihn. Ich habe ihn immer für einen symphatischen und beinharten Mittelfeldspieler gehalten. Schade, dass er unter Löw dann nicht mehr so stark beachtet wurde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2011)

Also Dortmunder würd ich mich grad sowas von schlapp lachen... so gut wie alle Verfolger schaffen es nicht zu punkten und die Bienen selbst zeigen überragenden Fussball, den selbst die beste Deutsche Mannschaften der letzten Jahre etwas entgegenzusetzen hat. Eines regt mich jedoch total auf: die ****** Arroganz von Kevin Großkreutz... meinte gestern im Interview "Wir sind die Beste Mannschaft Deutschlands, keiner ist besser als wir und jeder muss das einsehen." Stimmt ja, aber ich krieg bei solchen Aussagen echt Wut, ich meine bei Bayern ist man es ja gewohnt, aber der Junge Bursche soll erstmal seine Leistung nächste Saison bestätigen, wird schwer genug...  so, Dampf abgelassen. 

Glückwunsch aus Hamburg nach Dortmund.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stimmt ja, aber ich krieg bei solchen Aussagen echt Wut, ich meine bei Bayern ist man es ja gewohnt, aber der Junge Bursche soll erstmal seine Leistung nächste Saison bestätigen, wird schwer genug...  so, Dampf abgelassen.



Dortmund muss vor allem aufpassen, dass es ihnen nicht wie Kaiserslautern, Wolfsburg oder Stuttgart geht. Alle drei haben sensationell den Titel geholt und sind ein Jahr darauf abgestürzt. Für die Journalisten immer toll... :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dortmund muss vor allem aufpassen, dass es ihnen nicht wie Kaiserslautern, Wolfsburg oder Stuttgart geht. Alle drei haben sensationell den Titel geholt und sind ein Jahr darauf abgestürzt. Für die Journalisten immer toll... :S



Eben, die Bayern sind die Einzigen, die sich sowas erlauben dürfen (solche Aussagen), da sie über Jahre hinweg Konstanz gezeigt haben, sowohl national als auch international. Auch wenn da mal ein Klinsmann war... Dortmund flog ja auch diese Saison aus DFB-Pokal und EuroLiga, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. Unschlagbar sind sie lange nicht.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Eben, die Bayern sind die Einzigen, die sich sowas erlauben dürfen (solche Aussagen), da sie über Jahre hinweg Konstanz gezeigt haben, sowohl national als auch international. Auch wenn da mal ein Klinsmann war... Dortmund flog ja auch diese Saison aus DFB-Pokal und EuroLiga, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. Unschlagbar sind sie lange nicht.



Ja, besonders in Europa. Sie spielen nächstes Jahr CL und ich hoffe sie vergeigen es nicht. Die Bundesliga muss weiter konstant in Europa bleiben um den 3. Platz in der UEFA-Wertung auch zu festigen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2011)

Nabend so meine schätzung ist eben fertig geworden wie zum 34 spieltag die punkte stehen (werde ungefähre punkte schreiben)

1 Dortmund 	70-81P
2 hannover 96 	58-68P
3 Leverkusen 	60-68P
4 Nürnberg 	50-63P
5 Mainz 05 	50-63P
6 München 	50-68P
7 Freiburg,Schalke,Hoffenheim,Wolfsburg 40-55P


wie oben schon steht mutschätzungen was passieren kann aber bayern wird woll auf die champions league verzichten müssen


----------



## Ulthras (27. Februar 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend so meine schätzung ist eben fertig geworden wie zum 34 spieltag die punkte stehen (werde ungefähre punkte schreiben)
> 
> 1 Dortmund 	70-81P
> 2 hannover 96 	58-68P
> ...



Hm mich überzeugt das nicht soo...

1.) Dortmund 70
2.)Leverkusen 60
3.) Bayern 55-59
4.)Hannover 55
5.) HSV 53-55
6.) Mainz
7.)Freiburg/Nürnberg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Hm mich überzeugt das nicht soo...
> 
> 1.) Dortmund 70
> 2.)Leverkusen 60
> ...



Würd ich so unterschreiben, Bayern wünsch ich mir jedenfalls in die CL, da ich nicht viel von Dortmund und Leverkusen erwarte... Hannover ist ein Wackelkandidat, genau so der HSV und Mainz. Da letztere aber nächstes WE aufeinander treffen, wird man dann wohl eine Tendenz erkennen. Für mich sind die ersten 3 Plätze eigentlich schon recht sicher, auch wenns momentan anders ausschaut. Danach kann alles passieren...


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> 1 Dortmund 	70-81P
> 2 hannover 96 	58-68P
> 3 Leverkusen 	60-68P
> 4 Nürnberg 	50-63P
> ...



Genau, schicken wir Hannover 96 in die CL, damit wir den 3. sicheren CL-Platz gleich wieder abgeben


----------



## Storyteller (28. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also Dortmunder würd ich mich grad sowas von schlapp lachen... so gut wie alle Verfolger schaffen es nicht zu punkten und die Bienen selbst zeigen überragenden Fussball, den selbst die beste Deutsche Mannschaften der letzten Jahre etwas entgegenzusetzen hat. Eines regt mich jedoch total auf: die ****** Arroganz von Kevin Großkreutz... meinte gestern im Interview "Wir sind die Beste Mannschaft Deutschlands, keiner ist besser als wir und jeder muss das einsehen." Stimmt ja, aber ich krieg bei solchen Aussagen echt Wut, ich meine bei Bayern ist man es ja gewohnt, aber der Junge Bursche soll erstmal seine Leistung nächste Saison bestätigen, wird schwer genug...  so, Dampf abgelassen.
> 
> Glückwunsch aus Hamburg nach Dortmund.



Naja, der Kevin ist ja auch noch jung und ich glaube der Mannschaft ging das monatelange Blabla gewisser Bayern-Spieler wie Schweinsteiger und Lahm auf den Keks. Die wurden nämlich nicht müde zu behaupten, dass sie a) die bessere Manschaft seien und b) auf allen Position besser wären als der BVB. Aber gerade was die Mannschaftsleistung angeht, stimmt das IMHO absolut nicht, denn genau das ist die große Stärke Dortmunds in dieser Saison. Da rennt sich jeder für jeden die Lunge aus dem Leib, die Mannschaft verschiebt 1a und wirklich jeder hilft in der Defensive und das Umschalten in die Offensive geht irrsinnig schnell. So eine harmonische und hochwertige Leistung habe ich bei den Bayern in dieser Konstanz diese Saison nicht gesehen.

Und was die Einzelspieler angeht: Sicher, die Bayern haben einen sehr hochwertigen Kader und sind dem BVB - gerade was die Offensive angeht - sicher überlegen. Aber die Verletzungsanfälligkeit von Spielern wie Robben oder Ribery zählen für mich auch zur Qualität eines Spielers und es kommt nicht von irgendwoher, dass Robben seit seiner Zeit in den Niederlanden nie mehr als 50 Prozent aller Pflichtspiele für seinen jeweiligen Verein absolviert hat. Dazu sind beide Spieler recht eigensinnig (was sich erst in den letzten Spielen nach teils massiver öffentlicher Kritik etwas gebessert hat), was auch dem Teamgedanken des Fußballs widerspricht. Dortmund hat es also auch mit etwas schwächerer individueller Qualität geschafft, in dieser Saison mehr Tore zu schießen und ich glaube auch wesentlich mehr Torchancen herauszuarbeiten als der FC Bayern. 

Nehmt es dem Kevin also nicht zu krumm. Das Herz trägt er auf dem rechten Fleck. Und wie gesagt glaube ich, dass sich da ein bisschen Frust entladen hat. Denn häufig war es so, dass wenn der BVB gewonnen hat, der Gegner von den Medien schlechtgeredet wurde. Sprich: Dortmund hat ja nur so deutlich gewonnen, weil Gegner XYZ nen schlechten Tag hatte. Dass es mit dem taktischen Konzept, dem aggressiven Pressing, der kompakten Defensive und der hohen Laufbereitschaft der Spieler maßgeblich zu tun hat, dass die gegnerischen Mannschaften ihr Spiel oft gar nicht erst entfalten konnten, ist in der Bundesliga offenbar vielen nicht aufgefallen. Erst so langsam setzt sich dieses Bewusstsein durch, was aber etwas zu spät sein dürfte, um Dortmund die Meisterschaft noch abzujagen.

Und ja, ich bin seit 23 Jahren BVB-Fan. ;-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Torsten Frings beendet seine Karriere im Sommer.
> 
> Vielleicht der perfekte Zeitpunkt für ihn. Ich habe ihn immer für einen symphatischen und beinharten Mittelfeldspieler gehalten. Schade, dass er unter Löw dann nicht mehr so stark beachtet wurde.



Finde ich gar nicht. Frings war immer eine ziemliche Memme. Hab noch seine Aussage von vor der WM im Kopf.

"Ich hatte ja mit einem Stammplatz gerechnet, aber diese Hoffnung ist mir ja genommen worden. "


----------



## ego1899 (1. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Finde ich gar nicht. Frings war immer eine ziemliche Memme. Hab noch seine Aussage von vor der WM im Kopf.
> 
> "Ich hatte ja mit einem Stammplatz gerechnet, aber diese Hoffnung ist mir ja genommen worden. "



joa seh ich ganz genauso...

Ceiwyn  trag``s ein. die zweite sache nach karneval in der wir eine meinung sind.-...

brauch auch keinen ballack mehr (der für mich generell seit jahren überbewertet wird)...

man hat ja gesehen wie wir ohne fizeballack spielen.... wir brauchen den nich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> man hat ja gesehen wie wir ohne fizeballack spielen.... wir brauchen den nich



Naja, WER hätte denn wissen können, dass wir so eine WM spielen ? Hätte meiner Meinung nach auch anders kommen können, da jede Mannschaft Erfahrung braucht, ob mehr oder weniger bleibt dahingestellt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2011)

Tippe stark auf Bayern. Muss noch was dafür einkaufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2011)

Lalala .... Bayern hat gegen Schalke im DFB-Pokal Halbfinale verloren


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2011)

*Berlin, Berlin wir fahren nach Berlin &#9829;*


----------



## Thuum (2. März 2011)

BERLIN, BERLIN WIR FAHREN NACH BERLIN!!!!!!!!!

Und auf Wiedersehen van Gaal!!


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2011)

Verdammt, ich hätte mich mehr über die Bayern gefreut. Zwar kann ich diesen arroganten Haufen nicht leiden, aber ein Sieg der Duisburger wäre DIE Revanche für das Pokalfinale '98 gewesen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2011)

Tja, wer hätte das gedacht. Hat Schalke mal wieder Glück gehabt und ist nun doch noch International dabei. Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens die Bayern noch die CL-Quali schaffen, sonst wirds nämlich schwer den 3. festen CL-Platz zu halten... (wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass Hannover,Mainz,Duisburg, Leverkusen und Dortmund international spielen...  )

Aber ja, ist doch mal schön ne andere Mannschaft im Finale zu sehen als Bayern, Duisburg-Schalke wird wohl kein Offensivspektakel werden.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. März 2011)

Tja ab 2012 kriegen wir nen 4ten cp platz dan mach dir über den 3ten kein kopf 
juhu bayern down endlich ne fussball revolution ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hätte mich mehr über die Bayern gefreut. Zwar kann ich diesen arroganten Haufen nicht leiden, aber ein Sieg der Duisburger wäre DIE Revanche für das Pokalfinale '98 gewesen.



Ich fürchte, Duisburg wird von Schalke zerlegt werden.


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, Duisburg wird von Schalke zerlegt werden.



Vielleicht ist Schalke Favorit, aber zerlegen werden die den MSV sicherlich nicht. Wo hat Schalke denn heute großartig Leistung gezeigt? Die standen mit der halben Mannschaft hinten drin. Zwischenzeitlich haben die den Ausgleich ja fast provoziert. Und Bayern hat sich vor dem Köln-Spiel auch noch als Titelfavorit präsentiert, das Ergebnis kennen wir alle. Ich würde mich da nicht so sehr drauf verlassen.


----------



## Falathrim (3. März 2011)

Hmm...der DFB-Pokal wird dieses Jahr zwischen der hässlichsten und einer der hässlichsten Städte Deutschlands ausgetragen...wer immer gewinnt soll den Pokal behalten, was einmal in Duisburg oder Gelsenkirchen war will doch eh keiner mehr haben


----------



## Deanne (3. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hmm...der DFB-Pokal wird dieses Jahr zwischen der hässlichsten und einer der hässlichsten Städte Deutschlands ausgetragen...wer immer gewinnt soll den Pokal behalten, was einmal in Duisburg oder Gelsenkirchen war will doch eh keiner mehr haben



Im Pott mag es nicht unbedingt schön sein, aber der DFB-Pokal und die Meisterschale gehen in dieser Saion auf jeden Fall in's Ruhrgebiet. 
Und vielleicht wird hier auch kein schöner Fussball gespielt, aber solche armseligen Aktionen wie die Neuer-Plakate heute haben wir hier jedenfalls nicht nötig. 

Aber hey, wohnt ihr anderen ruhig weiter in euren Bilderbuchlandschaften, uns hier reicht der Pokal locker aus. xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Ja, das mit den Plakaten hab ich auch nicht verstanden. Neuer ist immerhin noch einigermaßen auf dem Boden geblieben; dass er gut spielen kann hat er heute wieder bewiesen, insofern kann ich das auch nicht nachvollziehen, was diese Aktion sollte. Wusste vermutlich keiner, nicht mal sie selbst.


----------



## Deanne (3. März 2011)

Ich finde dieses ganze Gezerre um den Neuer sowieso total affig und unübersichtlich. Erst hat Bayern Interesse, nach dem Mailand-Spiel heißt es aber, man brauche ihn dank der Leistung von Kraft nicht mehr. Und kaum macht der Junge gegen Dortmund Fehler, will Nerlinger nichts davon gewusst haben, dass Van Gaal ihn überhaupt zur Nummer 1 gemacht hat und alle schreien wieder nach Neuer. Auch Kraft gegenüber halte ich dieses Theater für absolut unangebracht.

Und jetzt dieses unfaire und grob unsportliche Verhalten der Fans. Was soll das? Lockt man so einen Weltklasse-Keeper nach München? Sicherlich nicht. Besonders, wo Manu jetzt auch noch Interesse bekundet hat. Absolut albernes und unlogisches Verhalten.


----------



## shadow24 (3. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses ganze Gezerre um den Neuer sowieso total affig und unübersichtlich. Erst hat Bayern Interesse, nach dem Mailand-Spiel heißt es aber, man brauche ihn dank der Leistung von Kraft nicht mehr. Und kaum macht der Junge gegen Dortmund Fehler, will Nerlinger nichts davon gewusst haben, dass Van Gaal ihn überhaupt zur Nummer 1 gemacht hat und alle schreien wieder nach Neuer. Auch Kraft gegenüber halte ich dieses Theater für absolut unangebracht.
> 
> Und jetzt dieses unfaire und grob unsportliche Verhalten der Fans. Was soll das? Lockt man so einen Weltklasse-Keeper nach München? Sicherlich nicht. Besonders, wo Manu jetzt auch noch Interesse bekundet hat. Absolut albernes und unlogisches Verhalten.




zumal Manu ja auch interesse an neuer angemeldet hat...
aber neuer ist zum glück wie immer cool geblieben und hat das idiotische fanverhalten ja im interview abgewiegelt...
udn franzl hat es aufn punkt gebracht.wenn man ein weltklasse torhüter bekommen kann muss man das auch nutzen.gerade die bayern mit ihren hohen ansprüchen kommen an ihm gar nicht vorbei...nächste saison steht der bei denen im tor und alle haben ihn lieb...


----------



## Storyteller (3. März 2011)

Dabei haben die Bauern gestern womöglich selbst dafür gesorgt, dass Neuer in Schlacke bleibt. Denn wenn er dort dank DFB-Pokalgewinn auch international spielen kann - selbst wenn es "nur" die EL ist -, dann zieht es ihn von "seinem" Verein nicht so stark weg, wie es im Fall eines Mittelfeldplatzes am Ende der Saison und einer Teilnahme an rein nationalen Wettbewerben wäre. Moment mal... vielleicht war das sogar der Plan der Bayern-Spieler? Einen Zugang von Neuer verhindern, indem man ihnen die Teilnahme am DFB-Finale schenkt. Ach, ich liebe Verschwörungstheorien... *ggg*


----------



## shadow24 (3. März 2011)

Olli-Wan schrieb:


> Moment mal... vielleicht war das sogar der Plan der Bayern-Spieler? Einen Zugang von Neuer verhindern, indem man ihnen die Teilnahme am DFB-Finale schenkt. Ach, ich liebe Verschwörungstheorien... *ggg*




natürlich,das ist es...wie sonst erklärt sich die erste heimniederlage im dfb-pokal nach 20 jahren...meine güte,wie genial eingefädelt.jetzt wird mir einiges klar...angefangen mit mal hier und mal dort in der bundesliga verlieren,dann ganz plötzlich den neuen TW Kraft ausm Hut zaubern und zum schluss zu hause gegen den erzrivalen im pokal mal daneben schiessen,oder in die arme von neuer,oder einfach mal gar nix machen...wie unglaublich perfide dieser plan ausgearbeitet wurde...die bayern sind halt echte profs...


----------



## Falathrim (3. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Im Pott mag es nicht unbedingt schön sein, aber der DFB-Pokal und die Meisterschale gehen in dieser Saion auf jeden Fall in's Ruhrgebiet.
> Und vielleicht wird hier auch kein schöner Fussball gespielt, aber solche armseligen Aktionen wie die Neuer-Plakate heute haben wir hier jedenfalls nicht nötig.
> 
> Aber hey, wohnt ihr anderen ruhig weiter in euren Bilderbuchlandschaften, uns hier reicht der Pokal locker aus. xD



Ich bin kein Bayernfan -__-
Und wenn ich armselige Aktionen von einem Verein sehe bin ich da eh ganz schnell weg...so tief ist meine Liebe nicht dass ich sowas akzeptiere (Und wenn ich dann kein echter Fan bin, wayne. Ich mag guten Fußball und sympathische Mannschaften  )

Man wird sehen, wohin es Neuer treibt. ManU braucht einen Ersatz für van der Sar, wenn sie Neuer nicht holen würden wäre das schon doof...und sie würden ihn sich sicher mehr kosten lassen als ein FCB, der nun mal einen Kraft hinten stehen hat. 
Der Transfermarkt wird nach der Saison wahrscheinlich wirklich interessant, einen Hummels wird sich der Bayern (falls die Klausel im Vertrag existiert) sicher holen, ansich müssen sie hinten eh ausbauen...vielleicht holen sie sich doch noch Coentrau. Dann wäre die Defensive ausgestattet, für geschätzte 30-35 Millionen *g*
Offensiv werden sie wohl auch, so viel das der Herr Nerlinger auch dementieren mag, sicher noch zuschlagen, wenn Altintop geht und Ribery so weiter spielt wie er es derzeit tut - nämlich unterirdisch. Flügelspieler solls ja einige gute geben - und mit van Gaals Nachfolger kommen ja vielleicht auch mal ein paar andere Taktiken


----------



## shadow24 (3. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> einen Hummels wird sich der Bayern (falls die Klausel im Vertrag existiert) sicher holen, ansich müssen sie hinten eh ausbauen...vielleicht holen sie sich doch noch Coentrau. Dann wäre die Defensive ausgestattet, für geschätzte 30-35 Millionen *g*
> Offensiv werden sie wohl auch, so viel das der Herr Nerlinger auch dementieren mag, sicher noch zuschlagen, wenn Altintop geht und Ribery so weiter spielt wie er es derzeit tut - nämlich unterirdisch. Flügelspieler solls ja einige gute geben - und mit van Gaals Nachfolger kommen ja vielleicht auch mal ein paar andere Taktiken



hummels werden die alleine schon holen um dortmund zu schwächen.ist ja nicht nur so das bayern verstärkungsspieler kauft,sondern auch potentielle gegner schwächt...
und wenn van gaal weg ist wird sowieso komplett umgebaut.da wird noch der eine oder andere gehen udn der eine oder andere kommen...um ribbery wärs tatsächlich nicht mehr schade.der war anfangs so gut,aber nach seiner verletzung hat er nie wieder zur alten form gefunden.schade,aber da wär er nich der erste...


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Tja ab 2012 kriegen wir nen 4ten cp platz dan mach dir über den 3ten kein kopf
> juhu bayern down endlich ne fussball revolution ^^



Man muss sich weiterhin um den 3. Platz einen Kopf machen, sonst ist der nach einer Saison schon wieder weg, besonders bei Mannschaften wie Mainz oder Hannover, die in der CL so gesehen nichts zu suchen haben. 

Naja, van Gaal wird nun um seinen Job kämpfen müssen. Das Managment muss endlich was für die Verteidigung (IV: Chygrynskiy, wäre eine Top-Wahl) tun. Sobald die wieder sicher steht und vorne alles läuft ist Bayern erneut Meister, aber dafür muss der Verein auch mal wieder Geld ausgeben und zwar in jeder Sommer-Transferphase. Man kann nicht eine Saison lang 70 Millionen ausgeben, mit kompletter Dominanz Meister werden und dann mal nichts ausgeben und dann scheitern. Und das zweimal nacheinander...


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Ich glaube, die Bayern suchen bald nen neuen Trainer.

1:3 in Hannover *freu*

Das lag heute aber nicht nur an der Verteidigung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2011)

Pauli hat auch ordentlich aufn Deckel bekommen. 

Ich denke, so langsam sind die Tage von v.Gaal gezählt, auch wenn ich ihn für'n guten Trainer halte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

kann gut sein, dass er ein guter Trainer ist. Aber ich  komme mit dieser "1-Mann-Sturm"-Taktik nicht klar.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich denke, so langsam sind die Tage von v.Gaal gezählt, auch wenn ich ihn für'n guten Trainer halte.



Sie sind längst gezählt. :>


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

So wie Rummenigge gerade bei Sky klang, wird der Holländer morgen wohl "beurlaubt".

Obwohl die Spieler dran schuld sind, aber die kann ma ja (leider) nicht alle entlassen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Obwohl die Spieler dran schuld sind, aber die kann ma ja (leider) nicht alle entlassen.



Es sind meist die Spieler dran Schuld, aber der Trainer ist eben immer der Sündenbock.

Ich meine, wo ist die Mannschaft, die Inter vor ein paar Wochen bezwungen hat ? Die Defensive war damals zwar auch sehr anfällig, aber man hatte eben bis zur letzten Minute diese Siegermentalität gespürt, die ist nun wie vom Winde verweht.


----------



## Edou (5. März 2011)

S04 are you serious? O_o

Besiegen Bayern noch im Pokal und in der Liga gehn se wieder gege Stuttgart unter...


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Naja, S04 hat bisher nach jedem Pokalspiel diese Saison nicht gewonnen, ich glaube sogar verloren.


----------



## Edou (5. März 2011)

Schwer zu sagen, so oft wie die Königsblauen diese Saison schon Verloren haben, wie oft warens jetz? 11? 12?...naja. :<


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es sind meist die Spieler dran Schuld, aber der Trainer ist eben immer der Sündenbock.
> 
> Ich meine, wo ist die Mannschaft, die Inter vor ein paar Wochen bezwungen hat ? Die Defensive war damals zwar auch sehr anfällig, aber man hatte eben bis zur letzten Minute diese Siegermentalität gespürt, die ist nun wie vom Winde verweht.



Die Mannschaft hat sich einfach gegen LvG gestellt, was vllt. auch nicht ganz unwesentlich die Schuld des Herrn Hoeneß ist. Egal: Vielleicht kommt nun ein Sammer oder gar ein Ralf Rangnick. Und im Sommer muss man endlich was für die Defensive tun und etwas für die B-Mannschaft...


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Schalke:
Platz 10
Spiele 25
Siege 8
Unentschieden 6
Niederlagen 11
Tore 29:30
Differenz -1
Punkte 30


Durchwachsen halt.

Aber die Bayern stehen morgen abend nur noch auf Platz 5 (wenn Mainz gewinnt).

Razyl, ich hoffe nicht, dass Sammer oder Rangnick zu Bayern gehen. Wäre nicht gut für die 2.
Und B-Mannschaft? Ist das die, die heute auf dem Platz war oder die, die in der 3. Liga gegen den Abstieg kämpft (stehen da auf Platz 20)?


----------



## Edou (5. März 2011)

Naja, nächste Saison sollte es wieder besser laufen, für die Königsblauen. Derweil geht mein Glückwunsch schonmal an den Erzrivalen, haben es sich Verdient. Also ich glaub ja nichtmehr dass der BVB es vermasselt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2011)

Sammer hat ja zuletzt erst betont, beim DFB weiterarbeiten zu wollen, grade nach der Sportchef-Posse um den HSV und ihn, wo er quasi im letzten Moment noch absagte. Könnte aber auch bedeuten, dass der Uli da seine Finger im Spiel hatte, zutrauen würd ichs den Bayer allemal.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Razyl, ich hoffe nicht, dass Sammer oder Rangnick zu Bayern gehen. Wäre nicht gut für die 2.
> Und B-Mannschaft? Ist das die, die heute auf dem Platz war oder die, die in der 3. Liga gegen den Abstieg kämpft (stehen da auf Platz 20)?



Sammer scheint aber allgemein ein sehr großes Interesse zu haben und dann wäre auch die Absage an den HSV verständlich gewesen.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

Louis Van Gaal bleibt vorerst im Amt des Cheftrainers beim FC Bayern München. Für morgen ist eine Pressekonferenz geplant, die das Ergebnis der heutigen Tagung bekannt geben wird.

Laut Bild.de
"*Beim FC Bayern München ist die Krisensitzung des Vorstands nach fünf Stunden beendet. *Das Ergebnis nach BILD-Informationen: Cheftrainer Louis van Gaal (59) kann zunächst weiter arbeiten. Der Holländer bekommt eine neue Chance."


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Ja, gleiches schreibt auch sport1.de

Da gehören mehr gefeuert. Nicht nur der Trainer.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Da gehören mehr gefeuert. Nicht nur der Trainer.



Der Trainer ist aber der Erste, der gefeuert wird, da er für die sportliche Leistung verantwortlich ist. Wenn LvG noch eine Chance hat, dann darf er ab sofort wohl kein Spiel mehr verlieren. Ansonsten fliegt er beim nächsten Patzer sofort.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Aber die sportliche Führung, die die Personalentscheidungen ja alle mit getragen haben, sollte auch nicht verschont bleiben. Aber ich kann mir schon wieder vorstellen, dass im Sommer dann Millionen für neue Spieler ausgegeben werden, vornehmlich Abwehr, mit dem Ziel: "Wir müssen Meister werden.".

Dann klappt das wieder für eine Saison und man sagt sich: "Ok, das schaffen wir auch nächstes Jahr, wir brauchen keine neuen Spieler."


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber die sportliche Führung, die die Personalentscheidungen ja alle mit getragen haben, sollte auch nicht verschont bleiben. Aber ich kann mir schon wieder vorstellen, dass im Sommer dann Millionen für neue Spieler ausgegeben werden, vornehmlich Abwehr, mit dem Ziel: "Wir müssen Meister werden.".
> 
> Dann klappt das wieder für eine Saison und man sagt sich: "Ok, das schaffen wir auch nächstes Jahr, wir brauchen keine neuen Spieler."



Das bleibt ja nun abzuwarten. Laut Bild.de wird van Gaal bis zum Saisonende Trainer bleiben, sofern die nächsten drei Spiele (Hamburg, Inter, Freiburg) gewonnen werden. Danach soll die Trennung erfolgen. 

Wenn das so stimmt, dann hat der FC Bayern München nun noch ein paar Monate Zeit um einen neuen Cheftrainer zu finden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Das erinnert an den Doppelpass von heute.

"Es gibt aktuell keine Trainer für den FCB."

Aber leider sehe ich für die nächsten beide Heimspiele (HSV,Inter) schwarz. Auch wenn der HSV heute ne Klatsche von Mainz kassiert hat, werden sie nicht gegen die Bayern verlieren. Und Inter, die werden die letzten Spiele der Bayern schön analysieren und dann hier in der Allianz-Arena mehr als 1 Tor schießen.

Aber diese Treueschwüre gab es bei Klinsmann auch, und dann 4 Tage vor Saisonende wurde er rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber diese Treueschwüre gab es bei Klinsmann auch, und dann 4 Tage vor Saisonende wurde er rausgeschmissen.



Zurecht. Klinsmann war ein großer Griff ins Klo, stattdessen hätte man damals sofort Klopp unter Vertrag nehmen müssen. Aber gut, das konnte damals auch keiner ahnen. Auf jeden Fall sind einige Trainer im Gespräch, darunter Martin Jol (höchst unwahrscheinlich), Frank Rijkaard (auch unwahrscheinlich), Guus Hiddink (mit Sammer mein Favorit, aber ich denke ebenfalls unwahrscheinlich), Matthias Sammer (Favorit, mMn) oder sogar Rafael Benitez (vielleicht?). Einige gute Namen darunter. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

So, nun ist es wohl amtlich... 



> [font=arial, sans-serif]Die Entscheidung ist gefallen:[/font][font=arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, sans-serif]Louis van Gaal[/font][font=arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, sans-serif](59) ist ab Sommer nicht mehr Trainer des FC Bayern München![/font]



http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/fussball/bundesliga/vereine/bayern/2011/03/07/louis-van-gaal/bayern-trainer-im-sommer-weg.html

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wer dann folgen wird.


----------



## shadow24 (7. März 2011)

passt mal auf...die holen den Hitzfeld wieder zurück.der war ja einer der Trainer der am längsten und erfolgreichsten da war...
oder Franzl richtet das selbst...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> passt mal auf...die holen den Hitzfeld wieder zurück.der war ja einer der Trainer der am längsten und erfolgreichsten da war...
> oder Franzl richtet das selbst...



Hitzfeld hat vor ein paar Tagen seinen Vertrag bei der Nati bis 2014 verlängert, also der wirds net. 

Hab ja so das Gefühl, dass Sammer nicht umsonst dem HSV abgesagt hat... :/


----------



## shadow24 (7. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hitzfeld hat vor ein paar Tagen seinen Vertrag bei der Nati bis 2014 verlängert, also der wirds net.
> 
> Hab ja so das Gefühl, dass Sammer nicht umsonst dem HSV abgesagt hat... :/



schade mit hitzfeld...
sammer?ich weiss nicht ob der vorstand nicht erstmal die nase voll hat von generälen...und nachher wirds rangnick,der alte fussballehrer...obwohl die auf solche typen seit klinsi auch nicht gut drauf zu sprechen sind...


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2011)

1. Interimstrainer für ein Jahr holen
2. 50 Millionen für Abwehrspieler ausgeben
3. Nächstes Jahr Mourinho holen
4. ???
5. Profit!


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2011)

Entschuldigt den Doppelpost, aber:
Das Spiel FC Augsburg - Fortuna Düsseldorf war ja mal wirklich gut! Für ein Zweitligaspiel wirklich hochklassig und bist zur 75. Minute auch wirklich interessant...danach mit dem 5:2 und den beiden lustlosen Mannschaften langweilig *g*


----------



## shadow24 (8. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Entschuldigt den Doppelpost, aber:
> Das Spiel FC Augsburg - Fortuna Düsseldorf war ja mal wirklich gut! Für ein Zweitligaspiel wirklich hochklassig und bist zur 75. Minute auch wirklich interessant...danach mit dem 5:2 und den beiden lustlosen Mannschaften langweilig *g*




jo,schade,hab das spiel zwar getippt aber leider nicht gesehen.schau mir eigentlich auch nie ein zweitligaspiel montags an,aber diesmal bereue ich das nachdem ich das ergebnis gelesen habe...zumal ich augsburg(bis auf turk) zu meinen lieblingsteams in der 2. zähle...

und ich wollte es ja nicht glauben,aber mein verdacht hat sich gestern bestätigt,dass die bayern den jupp wieder mal als option gedacht haben.obwohl der,wenn das mit ballack nicht weiter eskaliert, sich fragen müsste ob er sich den stress bei bayern nochmal antun muss,zumal er mit leverkusen ja CL spielen wird im gegensatz zu den bayern


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2011)

Nun haut auch Veh ab, verständlich aber. Auf so nen Kindergarten wie beim HSV hätte ich persönlich auch keine Lust. Nun brauchen wir nen neuen Vorstandschef + Trainer, hoffentlich wird noch die EL erreicht, dann kann man mit ein wenig mehr planen, ein großer Schatten streckt sich aber trotzdem noch über die Saison.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. März 2011)

So auch auf Schalke wird wohl ein Posten frei...und das sickert heute vor den CL-Spiel durch ? Na ich weiß ja nicht ob das so sien muß, kann man sowas nicht erst nach so einem wichtigen Spiel durchsickern lassen..? Man staunt...


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> So auch auf Schalke wird wohl ein Posten frei...und das sickert heute vor den CL-Spiel durch ? Na ich weiß ja nicht ob das so sien muß, kann man sowas nicht erst nach so einem wichtigen Spiel durchsickern lassen..? Man staunt...




wie?was?felix wird gefeuert,oder was?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. März 2011)

http://www.sportschau.de/sp/fussball/news201103/09/magath.jsp


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> http://www.sportscha...3/09/magath.jsp




noch ein abschied auf raten...
sind die alle eigentlich nur noch blöd?jeder spieler udn trainer weiss wie schlecht der trainer die spieler noch erreicht wenn man weiss das das eh nur noch 2-3 monate sidn bis ein neuer da ist....da kannst jetzt auch hein blöd hinstellen,der erreicht die mannschaft genauso gut wie ein trainer der zum saisonende geht...udn kommt mir nicht mit spielerehre in der bundesliga,sowas funzt nichmal in der kreisliga...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> noch ein abschied auf raten...
> sind die alle eigentlich nur noch blöd?jeder spieler udn trainer weiss wie schlecht der trainer die spieler noch erreicht wenn man weiss das das eh nur noch 2-3 monate sidn bis ein neuer da ist....da kannst jetzt auch hein blöd hinstellen,der erreicht die mannschaft genauso gut wie ein trainer der zum saisonende geht...udn kommt mir nicht mit spielerehre in der bundesliga,sowas funzt nichmal in der kreisliga...



Ich denke mal, das liegt auch an den Spielern. In den letzten Jahren hat sich so eine "Mentalität" entwickelt, wo Spieler mittlerweile auch schon GEGEN(!!) ihre Trainer spielen. Da geht es nicht mehr um Ehre oder Ansehen, sondern um Persönliches. Die Fans werden auf gut deutsch gesagt verarscht, bezahlen jedes Wochenende XX,XX &#8364;, und sehen Spieler, die lustlos aufm Platz kicken. 

Kriege bei sowas echt nen Hals... -_-

Edit: Schon abartig, was da beim HSV abgeht... 



> [font=arial, sans-serif]Nach der[/font][font=arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, sans-serif]geplatzten Vertragsverlängerung[/font][font=arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, sans-serif]für Klubchef Bernd Hoffmann hat [/font][font=arial, sans-serif]HSV-Aufsichtsrat Marek Erhardt[/font][font=arial, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, sans-serif](41) anonyme Morddrohungen erhalten.[/font]



http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/fussball/bundesliga/vereine/hsv/2011/03/09/marek-erhardt/bekommt-morddrohung.html

Dazu noch der Abgang von Veh, HSV-Fan zu sein ist nicht grad leicht in den letzten Tagen.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2011)

Yay!

Was freut es mich doch ungemein, dass auch Herr Magath vor die Tür gesetzt wird. Wer dem Verein von der Vizemeisterschaft in die Fast-Abstiegsränge führt, der fliegt halt. Die nächste Saison könnte wirklich witzig werden...

Eigentlich überraschend, dass auf einmal keiner mehr von Schaaf spricht.


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: Schon abartig, was da beim HSV abgeht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also eins versteh ich an der ganzen sache nicht(abgesehen davon das es schon total erschreckend ist,das jemand im fussballbreich in deutschland morddrohungen erhält.ist ja wie in südamerika):meiner meinung nach lag doch die hauptschuld der ganzen hsv-misere an hoffmann.udn ich dachte der wäre bei ALLEN total unbeliebt.und alle fans wollten den rauswurf von ihm.und jetzt gibts morddrohungen weil ihn jemand absägt???


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eigentlich überraschend, dass auf einmal keiner mehr von Schaaf spricht.



wieso auch?die fans standen eh immer hinter ihm.auch in der dunkelsten std von werder udn zudem hat bremen nach dem erkämpften 2:2 gegen leverkusen ja auch noch in freiburg gewonnen...damit ist er doch erstmal aus der schusslinie...


----------



## Wolfmania (9. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wieso auch?die fans standen eh immer hinter ihm.auch in der dunkelsten std von werder udn zudem hat bremen nach dem erkämpften 2:2 gegen leverkusen ja auch noch in freiburg gewonnen...damit ist er doch erstmal aus der schusslinie...



Ja Werder Bremen ist einfach ein Synonym für Beständigkeit und Ruhe - eigentlich bewundernswert...wie Freiburg zu Funke-Zeiten...


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay!
> 
> Was freut es mich doch ungemein, dass auch Herr Magath vor die Tür gesetzt wird. Wer dem Verein von der Vizemeisterschaft in die Fast-Abstiegsränge führt, der fliegt halt. Die nächste Saison könnte wirklich witzig werden...



Und nebenbei ins DFB-Pokalfinale gegen einen Zweitligisten (80% der erste Titel seit 8 Jahren), vielleicht ins CL-Viertelfinale (Bis heute morgen sehr wahrscheinlich)
Es ist unglaublich lächerlich was derzeit in der Liga abgeht.
Magaths AUFTRAG war, den Verein zu reformieren, sein Auftrag war, bis 2013 (nicht 2011) Meister zu werden. Der Umbau war erwünscht, er hat dafür gesorgt dass Gehälter eingespart werden und kann trotzdem, abgesehen von der Bundesliga, Erfolg vorweisen. Auch van Gaal war als Trainer für einen längeren Zeitraum gedacht, Veh war auch erst dabei die Mannschaft nach seinen Vorstellungen umzubauen. Ich verstehe nicht, dass die Vorstände der Bundesligavereine nicht ins Hirn bekommen, dass ein Mannschaftsumbau Zeit braucht, besonders in Schalke, wo alles komplett verfahren war. Aber nein, wir richten unsere Fahne nach dem Wind, wollen auf einmal alle einen Trainer Klopp, der bisher beim BVB EINE EINZIGE gute Saison gespielt hat und ignoriert, dass Klopp eben Klopp ist, und es kaum gute Trainer auf dem Markt gibt...ich sehe schwarz für die BuLi, wenn das so weitergeht.


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ja Werder Bremen ist einfach ein Synonym für Beständigkeit und Ruhe - eigentlich bewundernswert...wie Freiburg zu Funke-Zeiten...




oder wie der HSV zu...ähm...zu... ach,schlechtes beispiel...hehehe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also eins versteh ich an der ganzen sache nicht(abgesehen davon das es schon total erschreckend ist,das jemand im fussballbreich in deutschland morddrohungen erhält.ist ja wie in südamerika):meiner meinung nach lag doch die hauptschuld der ganzen hsv-misere an hoffmann.udn ich dachte der wäre bei ALLEN total unbeliebt.und alle fans wollten den rauswurf von ihm.und jetzt gibts morddrohungen weil ihn jemand absägt???



Wenn man mal vergleicht ... der HSV im Gesamten vor Hoffmann und die jetzige Lage. Dann muss man sagen, dass Hoffmann insgesamt doch (auch damals noch mit Beiersdorfer zsm.) sehr ordentliche Arbeit gemacht hat. Wir waren die letzten Jahre (abgesehen von diesem Jahr) immer International dabei, dazu im 2x hintereinander im 1/2-Finale der EL und 1x DFB-Pokal. Vor einiger Zeit waren wir auch in der CL, zwar früh ausgeschieden aber immerhin. Das alles entstand erst unter der Regie von Hoffmann und Teilweise auch Beiersdorfer, der u.a. Spieler wie Rafael Van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong und Ivica Olic an die Elbe gelotst hat. Heute haben wir Spieler wie Ruud van Nistelrooy, Zé Roberto und co. in unserer Mannschaft, die zwar schon über Zenit hinaus sind, aber rein vom Namen her hochkarätig sind.

Allerdings hat sich Hoffmann auch mehrfach selbst geschädigt, er griff viel in sportliche Bereiche ein, dann auch noch die lange Trainer/Sportchefsuche, alles kratzte an seinem Image. Ich will ihn hier nicht hochloben oder schlecht reden, dafür hab ich auch einfach zu wenig Ahnung. Nur meine Meinung ist: Würde Hoffmann seinen Job behalten, hätten wir 2 Probleme weniger. Aber mit solch einem Aufsichtsrat .. ich seh schwarz, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Erz1 (9. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eigentlich überraschend, dass auf einmal keiner mehr von Schaaf spricht.



Schaaf ist dort ja nun einmal die Identifikationsperson numero uno! 

Ich finde es aber eher schade, wenn der Herr Magath fliegt. Und wenn er geht, ist meine Prophezeiung, dass Schalke dann ziemlich in der Misere steht..
@ Fala, so seh ich das auch. :b


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

@Shikari:
Das Problem bei Hoffmann ist aber, so blöd das klingt, dass er sich zu sehr als starken Mann definiert. Er ist wirtschaftlich hervorragend, aber er hat immer schwache Trainer geholt (Doll, Labbadia etc.), die kurzfristig etwas gebracht haben aber langfristig in dem Wirrwarr der Machtverteilung beim HSV untergingen. Jol war stark, aber den hat man ganz schnell vertrieben, und Veh war ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, den man aber zunichte machte indem man ihm zuerst Versprechungen machte, dann aber aus Angst vor Machtverlust versucht hat, ihn zu schwächen. Die ganze Farce um Sammer usw. war dann nur noch der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat (Mal ganz abgesehen von der Farce mit dem vergraulten Investor, bei dem die übermächtigen Fanverbände rumgeheult haben). Was der HSV schon seit langem braucht sind ein Trainer und ein Manager, die sich die Macht fair teilen, d.h. der Manager gibt dem Trainer so weit freie Hand, wie es finanziell vertretbar ist, schenkt ihm Vertrauen und lässt ihn ansonsten das sportliche regeln...schließlich ist das der eigentliche Sinn von Managern und Trainern - Der Manager/Chef verwaltet die Finanzen, der Trainer (mit Sportdirektor natürlich) das Sportliche. Wenn es dafür notwendig wird, dass Hoffmann geht und ein neues Duo kommt, dann ist das okay. Der HSV ist ein toller Verein, den Hoffmann wirtschaftlich toll aufgebaut hat - aber mit seiner Machtgeilheit hat er den Verein zugrunde gerichtet.


----------



## Erz1 (9. März 2011)

Glückwunsch Schalke.
Sie sind unter den 8 besten der Welt, einige Fanplakate für Magath heute. Und da wird ein Mann gefeuert, nur weil er einen Umbau plante, der schon vor 2 Jahren abgesegnet wurde von den Bossen auf Schalke. Ich finde es, wie schon erwähnt, schade und schwachsinnig ihn ab Sommer wieder seinen Weg gehen zu lassen; aber nur nicht auf Schalke.
Minute 90 + 2 war ja ganz schön knapp. Hab ich 2x Mal Aluminium gezählt heute? War zwar fußballerisch okej von Schalke, aber schön anzusehen ist was anderes. Gekämpft haben sie. (:


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Schönes 3:1 von Schalke.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Schalke.
> Sie sind unter den 8 besten der Welt, einige Fanplakate für Magath heute. Und da wird ein Mann gefeuert, nur weil er einen Umbau plante, der schon vor 2 Jahren abgesegnet wurde von den Bossen auf Schalke. Ich finde es, wie schon erwähnt, schade und schwachsinnig ihn ab Sommer wieder seinen Weg gehen zu lassen; aber nur nicht auf Schalke.



Der Umbau hat ja im ersten Jahr geklappt. Magath hat allerdings personelle Fehler in dieser Saison gemacht. Dass er nun gehen muss, damit hätte er rechnen müssen. So viele Spieler abgeben und Neue holen funktioniert nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Bisher wird doch nur mit einer Trennung spekuliert und Magath ist bei Red Bull Salzburg im Gespräch.

Irgendwie ist die Kontiunität in England besser. Manu seit 24 (oder 26) Jahren mit dem gleichen Trainer. Ok, vor ein paar Saisons war sein Stuhl auch in Gefahr aber er wurde nicht gefeuert, obwohl (fast) jede Zeitung es forderte.

Arsene Wenger seit 14 Jahren bei Arsenal. Und auch da läuft es nicht immer bombastisch.


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Schönes, klares Zeichen von Magath:
"Ich bringe hier keine Unruhe rein, ich mache meine Arbeit"
-"Bis 2011 oder bis 2013?"
"Bis 2013"


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

Naja so ganz verstehe ich die S04-Fans aber auch nicht: seit Wochen großer Unmut, Transparente, Schreiben an den Vorstand etc und nun liest man:"Die Fans stehen mehrheitlich hinter Magath" Ja wat denn nu ?? Schalker...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja so ganz verstehe ich die S04-Fans aber auch nicht: seit Wochen großer Unmut, Transparente, Schreiben an den Vorstand etc und nun liest man:"Die Fans stehen mehrheitlich hinter Magath" Ja wat denn nu ?? Schalker...



Schalke stand auch lange im Abstiegskampf und ist nun unter den besten 8 Mannschaften Europas und zudem im Pokalfinale, wo wie eine große Chance auf den Pokal haben. Da wird man doch irre ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

hehe im WDR2 hatten sie gestern einen witzigen Einspieler, wo S04 die CL gewonnen hat und gleich nach Aue zum 2.Liga-Spiel mußte....sehr cool :-)


----------



## shadow24 (10. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schalke stand auch lange im Abstiegskampf und ist nun unter den besten 8 Mannschaften Europas und zudem im Pokalfinale, wo wie eine große Chance auf den Pokal haben. Da wird man doch irre ^^




eigentlich würde das für viele trainer zu einer vertragsdverlängerung ausreichen...nicht auf schalke...
hab heute dazu in meiner regionalen tageszeitung einen interessanten kommentar zu felix und schalke gelesen...das er dort nämlich durch seine sture,unnahbare,misstrauische art gegenüber fans UND Vortsand eher auf verlorenen posten steht.weiter war in dem artikel zu lesen,dass sowas in wolfsburg klappte,aber das schalke halt ne ganz andere mentalität besitzt,wo offenheit gross geschrieben wird und das passt einfach nicht zusammmen...
im selben artikel beschrieben sie auch im gegensatz dazu dne strahlemann klopp,der im ruhrpott unglaublich beliebt ist...
schalke fehlt einfach so ein weltoffener, redseliger strahlemann...dann würden die schalker fans dem auch misserfolge verzeihen...


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2011)

http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/fc-schalke-04-will-trainer-magath-sofort-entlassen-/news/anzeigen_57725.html
Die sind doch bekloppt...


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

hihi S04 halt...denkt mal an Rangnik der wurde nach dem 2.Platz inner Liga gefeuert^^


----------



## Potpotom (10. März 2011)

Rehagel... also... muahahaha... ne, pfft... wahahaha. Ich kann nimmer.Aber wenigstens wird Charisteas dann komplett reaktiviert... muahaha... oh mein Gott ist das lustig.


----------



## shadow24 (10. März 2011)

vor allem weil rehhagel ja so ein komplett anderer typ ist als magath: fröhlich,offen,lässt gern andere meinungen zu,jung, dynamisch...halt son richtiger kumpeltyp...genau was schalke während felix regentschaft so gefehlt hat...
ich glaub einfach die haben zu viel karneval gefeiert...


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

ich kann den otto irgendwie nich mehr leiden seitdem er im peinlichen em finale gegen portugal so armselig gewonnen hat...


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2011)

Boah was macht der italienische Schiri im Leverkusen-Spiel eigentlich für nen Scheiß? Marchena müsste LÄNGST gelb haben, genau wie einige andere von Villareal. Stattdessen steht er kurz davor Vidal vom Platz zu schicken. Und das Gegentor war ja auch mal unter aller Sau...


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. März 2011)

Die Italiener sind halt sauer auf uns, weil wir sie in der 5-Jahres-Wertung überholt haben.


----------



## Erz1 (10. März 2011)

Was für ein Spiel. Ouh man. Aber so können wir den 3 sicheren CL-Platz wieder abgeben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. März 2011)

Wieso? Den 3. Platz haben für 2012 auf jeden Fall sicher.


----------



## Potpotom (10. März 2011)

Zumal die italienischen Mannschaften sich dieses Jahr auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckern. Aber gut, mir meiner Hertha als "Zweitligist" hab ich eh andere Sorgen als einen 3. Championsleagueplatz den wir wahrscheinlich in 20 Jahren nimmer erreichen werden.


----------



## shadow24 (11. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Zumal die italienischen Mannschaften sich dieses Jahr auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckern. Aber gut, mir meiner Hertha als "Zweitligist" hab ich eh andere Sorgen als einen 3. Championsleagueplatz den wir wahrscheinlich in 20 Jahren nimmer erreichen werden.




naja schau dir doch hannover an.die sind auch vom abstiegsplatz auf ein CL-platz geklettert.udn das ist für die hertha nix anderes als aufsteiger.da bringen die sogar noch ein wenig aufstiegseuphorie mit.also unmöglich ist gar nix mehr in der bundesliga...

hab mich gestern nur masslos über leverkusen aufgeregt,weil sie mein oddsettip versaut haben.120 euro gewinn fürn a...
so gemein kann fussi sein.zumindest nachdem sie 1:0 in führung gegangen sind.zu dem zeitpunkt war ich absolut sicher das die das spiel auch gewinnen würden.was dann folgte war irgendwie nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.die spanier machen aus 4 schüsse 3 tore und leverkusen aus knapp 20 gerade mal zwei.unglaublich...udn dan noch diese ollen ruppsäcke aus villareal.kein wunder das das ballett aus leverkusen lieber lang nach vorn gespielt hat als sich in dne zweikampf zu begeben...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Deanne, bist du nicht für Duisburg? Ich glaube, das wird für die ne Schlappe in Karlsruhe.  

Frag mich ob ich mit halb auskurierter Erkältung hingehen soll.


Gnaaah, das ist so klar. Wenn ich krank bin und nicht ins Stadion kann, gewinnen sie 3-1.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. März 2011)

Der 1. FC scheint Zuhause unschlagbar zu sein. Zu bitter das ich nicht im Stadion bin !


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Der 1. FC scheint Zuhause unschlagbar zu sein. Zu bitter das ich nicht im Stadion bin !



Ach komm, war doch nur ein 4:0 gegen den Tabellendritten...lohnt sich doch gar nicht zuzusehen


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2011)

Yeaaahh da sag ich nur *schnief* 
4:0 ... FC wir lieben dich


----------



## Erz1 (12. März 2011)

Heute gegen Mönchengladbach ... den Weg zum Titel ebnen! Ok, geht gar nicht mehr, aber Bremen sollte doch gegen die gewinnen, damit ich sie nächstes Jahr nicht montags live sehen kann.


----------



## Edou (12. März 2011)

Also wenn Schalke Magath echt werfen will, dürfen sie ja Tief in die Tasche greifen. Aber ich kan Magath Gut leiden, er ist immerhin in Europa und im DFB Pokal Top dabei, nur in der Liga wills nicht. Ich glaub da is nen Wochenend Fluch dabei, ich weiß es!


----------



## Erz1 (12. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Also wenn Schalke Magath echt werfen will, dürfen sie ja Tief in die Tasche greifen. Aber ich kan Magath Gut leiden, er ist immerhin in Europa und im DFB Pokal Top dabei, nur in der Liga wills nicht. Ich glaub da is nen Wochenend Fluch dabei, ich weiß es!




Ich glaube auch, dass die Folgeschäden vielleicht denen auch mehr kosten könnten. Das ist jetzt eine Mannschaft, die mehr oder weniger noch nach Konstanz sucht und einen festen Trainer braucht. Viele von denen sind ja auch etwas jünger und durch den brachialen Umbau könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dass sie bei einem Trainerwechsel, der jetzt angelegt wäre, hätten absteigen können.
Sollte nun Magaht zum Ende dieser Saison gehen, glaube ich kaum, dass Schalke in den nächsten 2 Jahren "oben" mitspielt.


----------



## Edou (12. März 2011)

Ich finde die Einstellung der Schalker eh "Dumm".
Schalke war jetz 4-5 Jahre konstant Oben auf dabei, da kann 1ne Schlechte Saison durchaus mal passen. Gut dass es grade mit diesem Kader passiert ist ein blöder Zeitpunkt aber war auch zu Erwarten. Du kannst nicht in einer Saison nen fast komplett neuen Kader zu ner Mannschaft formen.


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich finde die Einstellung der Schalker eh "Dumm".
> Schalke war jetz 4-5 Jahre konstant Oben auf dabei, da kann 1ne Schlechte Saison durchaus mal passen. Gut dass es grade mit diesem Kader passiert ist ein blöder Zeitpunkt aber war auch zu Erwarten. Du kannst nicht in einer Saison nen fast komplett neuen Kader zu ner Mannschaft formen.



Ausserdem ist die Saison doch vollkommen im Erwartungshorizont. Europacup-Qualifikation, Championsleague-Viertelfinale. Was will man mehr? Meister? Dass ich nicht lache *g*


----------



## Edou (12. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Saison doch vollkommen im Erwartungshorizont. Europacup-Qualifikation, Championsleague-Viertelfinale. Was will man mehr? Meister? Dass ich nicht lache *g*



Seh ich genauso, natürlich wäre die Meisterschaft fein, wird wohl noch dauern falls Schalke es jemals noch packt. 

Es ist in Ordnung den Tabellenplatz als Grund zu nennen einen Trainer zu Entlassen(Kommt halt drauf an, manchmal ist es auch dämlich nen Trainer einfach so gehen zu lassen), jedoch nicht wenn er in Europa bzw im DFB Pokal so gut dabei ist.


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2011)

Naja schauen wir mal...1958 war der FC Schalke 04 das letzte Mal deutscher Meister, im selben Jahr war die statistische Lebenserwartung für ein neugeborenes Kind in Westdeutschland 66,64 Jahre. Sagen wir also,, es geht nach dem Spruch "Ein Leben lang keine Schale in der Hand", kann der FC Schalke 04 frühestens 2026 wieder deutscher Meister werden.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

Diese Saison geht definitiv in die Geschichte als eine sehr kuriose ein:

Van Gaal muss im Sommer gehen und schon führt Bayern mit 4:0 gegen den HSV.

Magath soll laut Gerüchten im Sommer gehen und der FC Schalke 04 führt 1:0 gegen die Eintracht (naja, gut... Eintracht scheint zurzeit auch der perfekte Gegner zu sein).

Und Hoffenheim führt gegen Dortmund 1:0...

Edit: So schnell kann man sich irren - Die Eintracht trifft wieder und diesmals zum 1:1 gegen Professor Magath.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Selbst der kleine Dorfclub hätte heute gegen den HSV gewonnen, alle aufm Platz feuern, ALLE. So ein Leistung ist einfach nur peinlich, das ist nicht mein HSV!! Mir tun die 6000 Fans leid , die nach München gefahren sind... umsonst.

Edit: SECHS ZU NULL ? Was für Vollpfosten stehen da auf dem Platz ? Die kriegen jedem Monat tausende von &#8364; in den ***** geschoben und kriegen dann 6 Dinger rein ? Und das auch noch gegen die Bayern, ich werd nicht mehr...


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: SECHS ZU NULL ?



Jup. Westermann erzielt mal so eben ein Eigentor.

Witzig bei Schalke: Charisteas trifft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2011)

Naja, hoffentlich machen wir noch die 40 Punkte voll, damit wird man ja wohl nicht absteigen


----------



## Falathrim (13. März 2011)

grml...Pauli verloren...

Naja, schaue gerade Barcelona gegen Sevilla und es ist unglaublich. Eine Mannschaft wie Sevilla, die mit europäischen Topclubs locker mithalten kann wird komplett demontiert, die hatten vielleicht 25% Ballbesitz und 2 Chancen...und Barca kombiniert wie am Bindfaden


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Witzig bei Schalke: Charisteas trifft.



Und ein weiteres Argument für Magath


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2011)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ große Überraschung auf Schalke:
Magath wird morgen entlassen, sein Nachfolger wird RALF RANGNICK! Horst Heldt soll zum Manager aufsteigen, Rangnick ab 1. Juli die Fäden als Trainer leiden. Eventuell auch schon nach dem folgenden Bundesligaspieltag. 

Was ist nur los in dieser Bundesliga? o.O


----------



## Erz1 (15. März 2011)

Jop, habs eben auch auf gesehen, hab die netten Bildsportnews immer im Hintergrund laufen. 
Find ich persönlich krass dumm.. aber nja.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jop, habs eben auch auf gesehen, hab die netten Bildsportnews immer im Hintergrund laufen.
> Find ich persönlich krass dumm.. aber nja.



Dumm nicht. Rangnick ist ein guter Trainer, aber warum man ihn jetzt zurückholt nachdem man ihn 2005 sehr komisch entlassen hat....


----------



## Erz1 (15. März 2011)

Ich meine damit nicht, dass ich die Tönnings & Co.' als "dumm" bezeichne, sondern meine persönliche Meinung gegenüber dem Trainerwechsel. Finde da Magath doch eher um Längen besser, vor allem weil der Umbau ja vorher schon so gesagt wurde, dass es dauert.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. März 2011)

Wuhu Bayern ist raus aus der Championsleague macht die Fässer auf, Party!

Aber mal im Ernst, die Bayern Ära ist aus.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wuhu Bayern ist raus aus der Championsleague macht die Fässer auf, Party!
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, die Bayern Ära ist aus.



Weil sie eine Saison lang nicht Meister werden geschweige denn einen Titel gewinnen? War ja in der Vergangenheit nie so... *rolleyes*

Schade, dass manche das auch noch feiern und nicht mal daran denken, dass ein italienischer Klub weiter ist, was nicht zwingend gut ist für die UEFA-Wertung. 2012 ist der Platz sicher, aber das kann sich schnell wieder ändern.


----------



## Falathrim (15. März 2011)

Und den Verlust kann Gomez auf seine Kappe nehmen...der eine Konter als es 3 ggn 2 war und Müller und Ribery einschussbereit waren und Gomez egoistisch sein musste...total bescheuert.


----------



## Wolfmania (16. März 2011)

bah da kriegt man Aggro wenn man so ein Spiel sieht - erst eine Fußball-Demonstration und kaum muß Robben raus geht nix mehr - so eine verdammte XXX ! Mußte danach erst mal 1H PvP spielen zum Abreagieren...aber der 3D-Kanal bei Sky ist mal Klasse ! Naja neues Jahr neues Glück...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wuhu Bayern ist raus aus der Championsleague macht die Fässer auf, Party!
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, die Bayern Ära ist aus.



Ist sie schon laaaange...? Dortmund wird nächste Saison wenig bis nichts reißen, denn sie haben einen unheimlichen Druck und dazu noch die 3-fach Belastung, jedoch erwartet auch keiner, dass sie den Titel verteidigen. Die Bayern sind sowas von erfahren, jeder Spieler im Kader wurde schon Meister (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) und hat ne Menge CL-Spiele auf dem Buckel, selbst Talente wie Contento oder Kroos. Das ist unheimlich wertvoll, und diese Erfahrungen müssen die Dortmunder noch machen.

Trotzdem ist Bayern (ich bin KEIN Fan, um das mal zu sagen, hab mich auch gefreut gestern  ) die beste Mannschaft Deutschlands. Und das über JAHRE gesehen. So langsam wird die Bundesliga spannender, aber Bayern bleibt, wenn man die letzten Jahre überblickt, das Maß aller Dinge in Deutschland.

Edit: So, Magath ist weg. Ich verstehe es nicht wirklich, denn Schalke hat doch schon nen starken Aufwärtstrend. Aber gut, nun kann er ja das Chaos in Hamburg unter Kontrolle bringen.


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: So, Magath ist weg. Ich verstehe es nicht wirklich, denn Schalke hat doch schon nen starken Aufwärtstrend. Aber gut, nun kann er ja das Chaos in Hamburg unter Kontrolle bringen.




ist da was dran oder ist das nur eine vermutung von dir das felix zum hsv geht???


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. März 2011)

Ich fänds mordsgeil wenn Magath nun zu Hamburg geht und nächstes Jahr mit den Hamburgern Meistern wird. Ich gönns dem HSV und würde mich diebisch drüber freuen


----------



## Edou (16. März 2011)

Omfg...Schalke...Schalke...Schalke. International läufts relativ Gut, im Pokal stehn se auch im Finale und nur weil sie in der Liga auf Rang 10 weilen...Hauen sie Magath raus?....Ich als Schalke fan kann sagen: Ich mochte Magath, der zu frühe Rausschmiss war ein fehler, vorallem weil Schalke gut Inernational und im Pokal steht. :/

Naja, ändern kann mans nicht. Werden wir sehn ob Rangnick es besser packt. Ich bin mir aber sicher, hätte Magath mehr Zeit bekommen wäre Schalke nächste Saison wieder besser dabei...naja.

@Über mir: Ich auch, ganz ehrlich. Ich würd meinen eigenen Verein auslachen.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Omfg...Schalke...Schalke...Schalke. International läufts relativ Gut, im Pokal stehn se auch im Finale und nur weil sie in der Liga auf Rang 10 weilen...Hauen sie Magath raus?....Ich als Schalke fan kann sagen: Ich mochte Magath, der zu frühe Rausschmiss war ein fehler, vorallem weil Schalke gut Inernational und im Pokal steht. :/
> 
> Naja, ändern kann mans nicht. Werden wir sehn ob Rangnick es besser packt. Ich bin mir aber sicher, hätte Magath mehr Zeit bekommen wäre Schalke nächste Saison wieder besser dabei...naja.



Magaths Rauswurf ging nicht von der sportlichen Leistung aus. Er wurde hauptsächlich als Manager und Sportdirektor gefeuert (Hallo Heldt!) und dann gleich als Trainer nebenbei. Der Vorstand hat wohl bemerkt, dass es mit Magath im persönlichen nicht so geht und nun holen sie Rangnick, den sie 2005 ebenfalls wegen Unbequemlichen Sachen gefeuert haben, obwohl er damals auf Platz 2 stand. Das soll einer verstehen.....


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Magaths Rauswurf ging nicht von der sportlichen Leistung aus. Er wurde hauptsächlich als Manager und Sportdirektor gefeuert (Hallo Heldt!) und dann gleich als Trainer nebenbei. Der Vorstand hat wohl bemerkt, dass es mit Magath im persönlichen nicht so geht und nun holen sie Rangnick, den sie 2005 ebenfalls wegen Unbequemlichen Sachen gefeuert haben, obwohl er damals auf Platz 2 stand. Das soll einer verstehen.....




jo,hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben das das zwischenmenschliche nicht stimmte und er fans udn vorstand "vergrault" haben soll...obwohl ich immer mehr gegenteilige meinungen dazu höre...

auf der anderen seite will schalke ein trainer der erfolg bringt,oder ein netten kumpeltypen ausm pott?weil dann können sie auch atze schröder auf die bank setzen...

und  rangnick ist doch auch son eigenbrötler und intelligenter fussballehrer...passt der wirklich zu schalke???


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben das das zwischenmenschliche nicht stimmte und er fans udn vorstand "vergrault" haben soll...obwohl ich immer mehr gegenteilige meinungen dazu höre...



Naja, die Fans können sich auch nicht einigen. Ein Wochenende lang hagelt es von den Fans "Gefällt mir nicht"-Banner und dann erreicht er das Pokalfinale und schon hängen wieder "Gefällt mir"-Banner...


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (16. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wuhu Bayern ist raus aus der Championsleague macht die Fässer auf, Party!
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, die Bayern Ära ist aus.



Was habt ihr gegen Bayern, die sind die einzigen in Deutschland, die etwas erreichen auch international! Sie kommen meistens weit
sogar in der champions league! Hamburg usw. kratzt doch andauernd in der Vorrunde ab, wenn sie es mal schaffen auf die ersten 3 plätze
zu kommen!


----------



## Falathrim (16. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Bayern, die sind die einzigen in Deutschland, die etwas erreichen auch international! Sie kommen meistens weit
> sogar in der champions league! Hamburg usw. kratzt doch andauernd in der Vorrunde ab, wenn sie es mal schaffen auf die ersten 3 plätze
> zu kommen!



Naja der HSV war zuletzt zwei Mal im Europa League-Halbfinale, Werder auch mal im Finale vor ein paar Jahren, kann man so also nicht sagen. Aber internationale Konstanz zeigen nur die Bayern, das ist wahr


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Bayern, die sind die einzigen in Deutschland, die etwas erreichen auch international! Sie kommen meistens weit
> sogar in der champions league! Hamburg usw. kratzt doch andauernd in der Vorrunde ab, wenn sie es mal schaffen auf die ersten 3 plätze
> zu kommen!



Weil Bayern erfolgreich ist, das viele Geld hat, die "Stars" der anderen Mannschaften wegkauft (was ja andere Europäische Top-Mannschaften nie machen), viele Erfolgsfans hat usw. Deshalb gönnt man ihnen nichts und am liebsten sollten sie international nicht vertreten sein, damit Mannschaften wie Hannover fleißig UEFA-Punkte sammeln dürfen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist da was dran oder ist das nur eine vermutung von dir das felix zum hsv geht???



Also der Zeitpunkt ist schon verdächtig  Zur Zeit ist ja Oenning Cheftrainer, wo zunächst gesagt wurde auf unbestimmte Zeit (bis Vertragsende...2012) und vor ein paar Tagen wurde zurück gerudert und gesagt bis zum Saisonende. Nun die Magath-Entlassung. Konkretes gibt es nicht.

Allerdings wissen wir ja alle, dass Magath Macht"geil" ist. Und da wir nun einen Sportchef haben (Arnesen ab Juli, zur Zeit noch beim FC Chelsea), würde das mit Magath glaube ich nicht funktionieren. 

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, gibt es für MICH nur eine Person, der diesen Sauhaufen nochmal Beine machen kann. Kein Rangnick, kein Dutt, kein Daum, kein Tuchel, kein Jol. Sondern Magath. 

@Warsongschlachter1

Hamburg,Bremen,Schalke,Bayern. Die Mannschaften, die international in den letzten 3-4 Jahren erfolgreich waren. Nicht NUR Bayern.


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also der Zeitpunkt ist schon verdächtig  Zur Zeit ist ja Oenning Cheftrainer, wo zunächst gesagt wurde auf unbestimmte Zeit (bis Vertragsende...2012) und vor ein paar Tagen wurde zurück gerudert und gesagt bis zum Saisonende. Nun die Magath-Entlassung. Konkretes gibt es nicht.




also dann würde ich eher noch vvermuten das er litti ablöst und zu dem verein zurückgeht der mit ihm am erfolgreichsten gearbeitet hat udn er in wolfsburg wiedre schalten und walten kann wie er will...
obwohl die spieler wohl schon zittern wie espenlaub das er tatsächlich dahin zurückkehrt


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2011)

Nun wird es kunterbunt auf Schalke: Der Verein entlässt ihn und Magath kündigt. 



> *Der heute Vormittag entlassene Trainer-Manager Felix Magath hat seinen Anstellungsvertrag mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt. *Dies teilte sein Medienanwalt Ralf Höcker mit: „Herr Magath hat die unberechtigte und unwirksame Abberufung als Vorstand zum Anlass genommen, seinen Anstellungsvertrag mit sofortiger Wirkung zu kündigen. Herr Magath hat dem Verein die Kündigung bereits schriftlich erklärt.”In einer Mitteilung des Rechtsvertreters wird Magath zitiert: „Ich bedauere sehr, dass meine erfolgreiche Tätigkeit für Schalke 04 ein solch unschönes Ende nehmen musste und wünsche dem Verein, der Mannschaft und den Fans für die Zukunft von Herzen alles Gute und viel Erfolg.”


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2011)

Jetzt ist es offiziell: Ralf Rangnick ist ab kommenden Montag der neue Cheftrainer des FC Schalke 04.

Da kann er ja noch diese Saison einen Titel holen. *g*


----------



## Thuum (17. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es offiziell: Ralf Rangnick ist ab kommenden Montag der neue Cheftrainer des FC Schalke 04.
> 
> Da kann er ja noch diese Saison einen Titel holen. *g*


Wieso einen Titel? Der Rolf holt diese Saison noch 2 Titel


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2011)

Sensation beim VFL Wolfsburg: Magath feiert sein Comeback!!! Er wird Trainer und soll schon am Sonntag (!) auf der Bank sitzen, spätestens ab Montag. 

Was ist das denn für eine Bundesliga? o.O


----------



## Thuum (17. März 2011)

Magath der Söldner. Dann kann er ja mit WOB nochmal Meister werden....

Allerdings in der 2. Liga.


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sensation beim VFL Wolfsburg: Magath feiert sein Comeback!!! Er wird Trainer und soll schon am Sonntag (!) auf der Bank sitzen, spätestens ab Montag.
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Bundesliga? o.O




ich zitiere mich mal selbst:

*also dann würde ich eher noch vvermuten das er litti ablöst und zu dem verein zurückgeht der mit ihm am erfolgreichsten gearbeitet hat udn er in wolfsburg wiedre schalten und walten kann wie er will...
obwohl die spieler wohl schon zittern wie espenlaub das er tatsächlich dahin zurückkehrt 
*

hab ich am 16.03. geschrieben udn war doch eigentlich die logischste entscheidung die beide(Wolfsburg udn Felix) treffen konnten.und gar nich so ungewöhnlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2011)

Inter -  Schalke also, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Chelsea trifft auf ManU, ein Knaller ^^


----------



## ego1899 (18. März 2011)

Joa da bin ich auch sehr gespannt...
Geht Schalke im Hinspiel schon total unter oder können wir wenigstens ein kleeeiines bißchen Spannung erwarten, weil Neuer im Hinspiel nur ein Ding reinlässt... Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Wolfmania (18. März 2011)

So toll ist Inter nicht wie wir gesehen haben. Ist eigentlich ein gutes Los für die Schalaken, da die Favoritenrolle klar verteilt ist. Und wenn Bayern nach 60 Min das Spielen nicht eingestellt hätte würden die nun S04 putzen können *heul* und Chelsea - ManU riecht nach nem langweiligem Taktikspiel wo ein Fehler das Spiel entscheidet *gähn*


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2011)

Inter putzt Schalke (vor allem wegen der Unruhe im Klub + neuer (alter) Trainer)
ManU - Chelsea wird wohl verdammt eng
Real - Tottenham wird wohl Real gewinnen
Barca - Donezk, ich würde es Donezk so sehr gönnen, aber ich denke, dass Barca weiterkommt.

Macht im Halbfinale:

Manu/Chelsea - Inter
_*Real - Barca
*_


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Inter putzt Schalke (vor allem wegen der Unruhe im Klub + neuer (alter) Trainer)


Dagegen! D: Inter muss raus



> Macht im Halbfinale:
> 
> _*Real - Barca
> *_



Das Jahr der endlosen "El clasico"'s


----------



## Thuum (18. März 2011)

Inter - Schalke, mein "Wunschlos" ist wahr geworden.

Bin da guter dinge, dass wir weiterkommen, ich sag nur 1997


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Inter putzt Schalke (vor allem wegen der Unruhe im Klub + neuer (alter) Trainer)
> ManU - Chelsea wird wohl verdammt eng
> Real - Tottenham wird wohl Real gewinnen
> Barca - Donezk, ich würde es Donezk so sehr gönnen, aber ich denke, dass Barca weiterkommt.
> ...



Traumfinale Barca - ManU


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dagegen! D: Inter muss raus



Finde ich ja persönlich auch, aber ich glaube, dass Schalke nicht mithalten kann. Nach diesem flotten Trainerwechsel ist wohl erst einmal Unruhe in der Mannschaft und allgemein ist Inter wohl ein Stück besser aufgestellt, als die Truppe von Rangnick.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2011)

Köln VERNICHTET (!!!!). 

Verziehen ist aber immer noch nichts, erst wenn der HSV am Ende auf Platz 5 steht..


----------



## Deathstyle (19. März 2011)

War trotzdem ein verdammt gutes Gefühl malwieder mit nem Lächeln auf die Ergebnisse zu gucken..


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2011)

Puh, müssen wir Dortmunder nun heute echt zu Schalke halten? Die Welt ist so ungerecht


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2011)

keine Sorge Schalke wird Leverkusen schon putzen :3


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2011)

Ihr dürft dann auch einmal sagen "Nur wegen uns seid ihr Meister geworden", aber danach will ichs nimmer hören *ggg*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2011)

Da Dutt nach Leverkusen wechselt, kann man nun auch erahnen, wer neuer Bayern-Trainer wird...


----------



## Wolfmania (22. März 2011)

So Eintracht hat n neuen Trainer - Daum ! 
Da denke ich immer noch sofort an "Ich tue das, weil ich ein absolut reines Gewissen habe..."


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> So Eintracht hat n neuen Trainer - Daum !
> Da denke ich immer noch sofort an "Ich tue das, weil ich ein absolut reines Gewissen habe..."



Hmm, weiße Weihnachten hatten wir ja schon. 

Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum man Skibbe gefeuert hat. Man hätte es machen sollen, als der Zeitpunkt dafür da war (die ersten Spiele in der BL gingen ja in die Hose). Jetzt sah man ja einen kleinen Aufwärtstrend. Aber gut, Daum ist erfahren. Skibbe halte ich aber für durchaus kompetenter.


----------



## Dracun (22. März 2011)

Aufpassen Daum haut gerne ab,wenn er meint er hätte en besseres Angebot


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aufpassen Daum haut gerne ab,wenn er meint er hätte en besseres Angebot



Seinen Köln-Abgang vor ein paar Jahren konnte ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## ego1899 (22. März 2011)

neeeiiin neeeeiiin! wiesoooo
wieso wieso aaaausgerechnet der?! bitte bitte lass
mich aufwachen das is nich war... is schon der
erste april? boah mir wird ganz ganz schlecht auf
einmal


----------



## shadow24 (28. März 2011)

wieso sind die medien eigentlich so begeistert das die deutschen 4:0 gewonnen haben?
ich dagegen frag mich warum nur 4:0? wenn der Weltranglistendritte gegen den 132. in einer EM-Quali zu hause spielt dann müssten meiner Meinung nach 4 Tore *in einer Halbzeit* fallen...
ist mir echt zu hoch.allen voran die Blöd die unsere Jungs jetzt wieder hochjubelt,als hätten sie gegen einen echten Gegner so hoch gewonnen *kopfschüttel*

da interessiert mich auch nicht die Bilanz von 5 gewonnenen spielen.das war für mich wieder so ein pflichtgekicke gegen ein nobody zwischen zwei ligaterminen...ich frag mich was spanien aus kasachstan gemacht hätte...


----------



## Wolfmania (28. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wieso sind die medien eigentlich so begeistert das die deutschen 4:0 gewonnen haben?
> ich dagegen frag mich warum nur 4:0? wenn der Weltranglistendritte gegen den 132. in einer EM-Quali zu hause spielt dann müssten meiner Meinung nach 4 Tore *in einer Halbzeit* fallen...
> ist mir echt zu hoch.allen voran die Blöd die unsere Jungs jetzt wieder hochjubelt,als hätten sie gegen einen echten Gegner so hoch gewonnen *kopfschüttel*
> 
> da interessiert mich auch nicht die Bilanz von 5 gewonnenen spielen.das war für mich wieder so ein pflichtgekicke gegen ein nobody zwischen zwei ligaterminen...ich frag mich was spanien aus kasachstan gemacht hätte...



Hm versteh ich nicht - erste Halbzeit war gut anzusehen, danach hat der Gegner eig nur noch dicht gemacht um ein Desaster zu verhindern, warum kann man damit als Deutscher Fan nicht zufrieden sein ? Mir haben diese xxx Lautern-Fans echt gereicht die dann gepfiffen haben - naja die haben sich so gezeigt wie ich sie kenne


----------



## monthy (28. März 2011)

Ich würd eher sagen, dass Deutschland drei Gänge runter geschaltet hat.
In der zweiten Halbzeit war das kein Bock Fussball.

Alleine die Pässe von Schweine oh Gott.

Naja warum soll man auch mehr zeigen wie nötig.
Reicht in dieser Gruppe doch eh locker für Platz 1.

Außerdem sind die Spieler so fit für die Buli.

Mfg


----------



## shadow24 (28. März 2011)

also ich will die deutsche mannschaft jetzt nicht runtermachen das sie 4:0 gewonne hat,aber ich finde dass
 1. die medien pushen das für meinen geschmack zu hoch und,gerade nach dem die 2.Hz mehr unter der rubrik will nich gegen kann nich lief...
und 2.wo bleibt der begeisternde fussball?sich in ein rausch spielen?spass am fussball haben?wo sind die zeiten wo ein luxemburg mit 9:0 abgeschossen wurde?
klar nörgel ich auf höchsten niveau,aber die deutschen dafür loben das sie ein 4:0 gegen kasachstan geschafft haben halte ich für übertrieben.ein einfaches "danke" hätte dafür genügt.pflicht erfüllt und fertig...


----------



## Wolfmania (28. März 2011)

ja ein ok und abgehakt - sehe ich auch so. Die Medien kenn ich nicht zum Spiel außer der regionalen Tageszeitung heut (aber die hat eh keine Ahnung - ist halt ein Provinzblatt). Aber rumkritisieren muß man das Spiel halt auch nicht. Bin da eher gespannt, wie das Spiel gegen Australien wird - viele neue Gesichter dabei und komplett neue Abwehr.


----------



## shadow24 (28. März 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Bin da eher gespannt, wie das Spiel gegen Australien wird - viele neue Gesichter dabei und komplett neue Abwehr.




also wer da ein hurra-spiel wie bei der wm erwartet der wird sich ziemlich umgucken...
also so ein lockeres 4:0 wie damals wird es definitiv nicht geben,schon allein weil Özil nicht dabei ist.und wenn der spielmacher fehlt wird es schwer...udn die aussis haben noch was gut zu machen,denn normalerweise sind die nicht soooo schlecht.udn dann tauschen wir auch auf 10 positionen im spiel um,sodass keiner mehr weiss was er eigentlich machen sollte...


----------



## Potpotom (28. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...ich frag mich was spanien aus kasachstan gemacht hätte...


Ein glückliches 2:1 und ein 5:0 bei der letzten EM-Quali... hat dennoch zum Europameister gereicht. ^^ 

EDIT: Achso... das 4:0 ist okay, Pflichtaufgabe erfüllt und fertig.


----------



## schattental (31. März 2011)

dieser bericht passt zu dieser ganzen verkorksten saison:

http://web.de/magazine/sport/fussball/1liga/12490150-anschlag-auf-bvb-stadion-vereitelt.html#.A1000107


----------



## Thuum (1. April 2011)

Unglaublich, was die Pauli Fans da angestellt haben.
Bloß weg mit dem Verein in die 2. Liga.


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2011)

Es war ein Idiot... kein Grund gleich an die Decke zu gehen. Das Spiel wurde abgebrochen, die haben verloren... so what?


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was die Pauli Fans da angestellt haben.
> Bloß weg mit dem Verein in die 2. Liga.



Was hast du denn für Probleme?

Klar war es eine miese Aktion, aber mir wäre Gelsenkirchen, Bremen oder Gladbach in der 2. Liga lieber, als die symphatischen St. Pauli Fans samt dem Verein.


----------



## Tabuno (1. April 2011)

Wird das spiel jetzt eigentlich komplett wiederholt? o.O


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wird das spiel jetzt eigentlich komplett wiederholt? o.O



Nein. Das Spiel hat Schalke gewonnen, der DFB wird wohl eine recht hohe Geldstrafe gegen St. Pauli aussprechen.


----------



## Tabuno (2. April 2011)

Das Spiel wird vorerst nicht gewertet. Finde es ziemlich schlecht, dass das Spiel so kurz vor Abschluss abgepfiffen wurde. Da hätte das Spiel von Cottbus gegen Osnabrück eher abgepfiffen werden als dieses hier. Naja, mir soll es ja egal sein.


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was die Pauli Fans da angestellt haben.
> Bloß weg mit dem Verein in die 2. Liga.



Du meinst wie sie das Tor nicht anerkannt bekamen und dann von Schalke einen reingedrückt bekamen?
Das fand ich auch ein Unding von ihnen, wie kann man sowas nur tun!

Und Aytekin sollte Weltschiedsrichter des Jahres werden, eindeutig. Von der Mittellinie aus (von der er sich von Anpfiff bis Abpfiff nicht wegbewegt hat) so genau so gute Entscheidungen treffen zu können, hat einen Preis verdient.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. April 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird vorerst nicht gewertet. Finde es ziemlich schlecht, dass das Spiel so kurz vor Abschluss abgepfiffen wurde. Da hätte das Spiel von Cottbus gegen Osnabrück eher abgepfiffen werden als dieses hier. Naja, mir soll es ja egal sein.



Die Regel besagt nun mal, dass bei einem Angriff auf den Schiedsrichter abgepfiffen werden *muss*. Egal, wie lange dann noch zu spielen ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was die Pauli Fans da angestellt haben.
> Bloß weg mit dem Verein in die 2. Liga.




Ich bitte dich. So sehr ich als HSVer St.Pauli nicht mag, so wenig wünsch ich mir sie in Liga 2. 

Freu dich doch, habt 2-0 gewonnen. Bei eurer Vereinsführung (unsere ist nicht besser) muss man das der Mannschaft schon anrechnen.


----------



## Lillyan (2. April 2011)

Nun erstmal BVB gegen Hannover. Schön zu wissen, dass heute auch mal die Bayern-Fans ein wenig zu Dortmund halten


----------



## ego1899 (3. April 2011)

Hm ich dachte immer der Großteil der Pauli Fans besteht aus politisch fehlgeschlagenen Steinewerfern. Wusste gar nicht das die auf Bierbecher umgestiegen sind


----------



## Deathstyle (3. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm ich dachte immer der Großteil der Pauli Fans besteht aus politisch fehlgeschlagenen Steinewerfern. Wusste gar nicht das die auf Bierbecher umgestiegen sind



Stimmt.
Ehrlichgesagt kannte ich Pauli, auch aus live-Spielen, schon bevor sie in der ersten Liga gewesen sind und war gestern sehr verwundert als ich nachts Sportstudio gesehen habe und die so gut von dem sonst so bravem Pauli Fankreis geredet haben. Antifa ist halt auch nix cooles imo. Und das sage ich jetzt aus der Sicht des Fußballfans und nicht aus der Sicht des HSV Fans..


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm ich dachte immer der Großteil der Pauli Fans besteht aus politisch fehlgeschlagenen Steinewerfern. Wusste gar nicht das die auf Bierbecher umgestiegen sind


Genauso wie alle Fans von Ostvereinen sowie dem HSV Nazis sind, Fans aus dem Ruhrpott direkt aus der Zeche ins Stadion kommen, Fans aus Bayern alles Bonzen und allgemein alle Fans Säufer?



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Ehrlichgesagt kannte ich Pauli, auch aus live-Spielen, schon bevor sie in der ersten Liga gewesen sind und war gestern sehr verwundert als ich nachts Sportstudio gesehen habe und die so gut von dem sonst so bravem Pauli Fankreis geredet haben. Antifa ist halt auch nix cooles imo. Und das sage ich jetzt aus der Sicht des Fußballfans und nicht aus der Sicht des HSV Fans..


Nur weil der Verein einstmals seine Wurzeln in der linken Szene geschlagen hat (Hausbesetzer als Keeper etc.) und sich daher immer noch viele Antifas und Punks mit dem Verein identifizieren heißt das nicht, dass St. Pauli ein Zeckenverein ist. Natürlich gibt es problematische Geschichten aus der "Fan"kultur, so wie der Hass/Krieg mit den (zugegebenermaßen wirklich rechten) Rostock-Ultras, aber sowas gibt es überall im Fußball, man sehe nur die anderen Rivalitäten wie HSV-Werder, Bayern-1860 oder Schalke-Dortmund (Bayern-Schalke, Nürnberg-Schalke, Köln-Düsseldorf etc.). Der einzige Unterschied bei Pauli-Rostock ist, dass der "Hass" politisch motiviert ist. Wären bei St. Pauli alle linksradikal, dann würde ein Fabian Boll, der ja bekanntlich Hauptkomissar in Hamburg ist, sich dort sicherlich nicht derart zuhause fühlen.
Ansonsten hat St.Pauli aber meiner Meinung nach die sympathischste und familiärste Fankultur Deutschlands, der ganze Verein ist schlicht noch genau das, was der Name sagt, nämlich primär ein Verein und nur sekundär ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen. St. Pauli steht für mich einfach für die Liebe zum Fußball (auch wenn sie häufig nicht gerade schönen Fußball spielen *g*), ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis zwischen Spielern, Vereinsspitze und Fans uvm. Natürlich tanzen auch da Leute aus der Reihe, aber ansich ist St. Pauli klasse.
Symbolhaft dafür ist übrigens, dass am letzten Spieltag letztes Jahr (also am Tag des Aufstieges) das Auswärtsspiel in Fürth ein Heimspiel wurde. Von 15000 Fans waren 10.000 Paulianer


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Genauso wie alle Fans von Ostvereinen sowie dem HSV Nazis sind, Fans aus dem Ruhrpott direkt aus der Zeche ins Stadion kommen, Fans aus Bayern alles Bonzen und allgemein alle Fans Säufer?



Nicht ganz, Fans außem Ruhrpott sind meistens Arbeitslos & haben einen Bierbauch & trinken bevorzugt Billig-Oettinger  :>


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, Fans außem Ruhrpott sind meistens Arbeitslos & haben einen Bierbauch & trinken bevorzugt Billig-Oettinger  :>



Was daran liegt, dass die ganzen Zechen inzwischen zu sind


----------



## shadow24 (4. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat St.Pauli aber meiner Meinung nach die sympathischste und familiärste Fankultur Deutschlands, der ganze Verein ist schlicht noch genau das, was der Name sagt, nämlich primär ein Verein und nur sekundär ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen. St. Pauli steht für mich einfach für die Liebe zum Fußball (auch wenn sie häufig nicht gerade schönen Fußball spielen *g*), ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis zwischen Spielern, Vereinsspitze und Fans uvm. Natürlich tanzen auch da Leute aus der Reihe, aber ansich ist St. Pauli klasse.




/sign


----------



## Wolfmania (4. April 2011)

vor 2 Jahren war ich mal am Millerntor, und nach der Halbzeit war mein T-Shirt Bierdurchnässt weil ein Tor für Pauli fiel^^ durchaus interessant dort aber das wurde mir ja vorher gesagt


----------



## Potpotom (4. April 2011)

Meine Hertha so gut wie zurück in der Bundesliga. Glanzloses 2:0 gegen Paderborn vor sage und schreibe, Achtung, *70.000 Mann*. Absolut gelungene Aktion.

In diesem Sinne, HA HO HE nur der BSC! 

EDIT: Pauli rockt...


----------



## shadow24 (4. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Achtung, *70.000 Mann*. Absolut gelungene Aktion.




fett...also so viele wie bei den spielen bei Pauli,Hoffenheim und mainz zusammen da waren in einem stadion...udn das gegen so einen gegner...


----------



## Deathstyle (4. April 2011)

Falathrim, ändert nix daran das Pauli absolut nicht der "sonst so nette" Verein ist.
Ich will Pauli garnicht schlechter machen als jeden anderen Verein mit ihren Ultras, das wär auch nicht gerecht - ich wollte lediglich meine Verwunderung über die ja sonst so netten Fans loswerden, die Pauli laut dem ZDF Sportstudio ausschließlich hat. Jeder Verein hat da seine Geschichten und auch der Übergriff der HSVler diese Saison ist absolut zu verurteilen und <meinem> Verein zuzuschreiben.


----------



## ego1899 (4. April 2011)

zur info:

mein post war (wie fast 90% meiner posts) nich allzu ernstgemeint...

pauli fans sind nicht nur steinewerfer! genauso wie hoffenheim fans mittlerweile nich mehr nur am dorfstammtisch fußball gucken sondern in der sportsbar... ^^

wir (die eintracht) sind auch der judenverein, aber haben sowas wie die adlerfront... paradox geht es überall zu das is mir schon klar... ^^

wollt nur mal wieder n bissel leben in die bude bringen  der thread wird mir allgemein irgendwie viel zu vernachlässigt...


was sagt ihr denn zu Wolf / Frankfurt wenn ich fragen darf?

1.  Tor von Meier  (Abseits, neue Situation ja oder nein?)
2. Aktion von Diego (gegen Ochs)
3. Gelb-Rot gegen Friedrich


1. Schwer als Adler.. aber würd ganz ehrlich sagen ich hätt´s nich gegeben. Aber auch nur wenn ich mir das rumgedreht vorstelle ^^

2. Klares Rot, 3 Spiele Sperre. Diego macht sowas ja nich zum ersten mal. Ich erinnere mich dabei an sehr sehr viele spiele (die dunkelziffer mag höher sein)

3. Da hätte Diego gelb sehen müssen, nicht Friedrich...

Diego hätte demnach mind. 2x vom Platz gehört und hätte demnach kein Ausgleichtor erzielt... (dafür Friedrich bei der 13. Ecke?  )


----------



## Wolfmania (5. April 2011)

ich hab das Spiel sogar ganz geguckt, weil es wirklich unterhaltsam war. Wolfsburg hat viel mehr investiert und teilweise super schönen Fußball gespielt, fast wie zur Meistersaison. Doch allein der blinde Helmes hat so viel versemmelt...Frankfurt war seeehr passiv und hat einen Konter gut gesetzt. Diego hätte wirklich sofort vom Platz gehört, das mit Friedrich war auch unglücklich - das vermeindliche Abseits-Tor hätte jeder Schiri anders gewertet - dieser hat halt eine neue Situation erkannt durch die Ballberührung des Wolfsburgers. Also mir hat das Spiel gut gefallen als neutraler Beobachter :-)


----------



## Deathstyle (5. April 2011)

Ich frage mich sowieso ob sich Magath lange mit Diego versteht - ich finde Diego passt einfach in keine deutsche Mannschaft.


----------



## ego1899 (5. April 2011)

joa war unterhaltsam...

aber obwohl ein punkt rauskam (ein sehr glücklicher) oder sogar fast 3 war es ein wirklich grauenhaftes spiel von der eintracht.

wieder mal keine bewegung ohne ball
wieder mal is das aufbauspiel praktisch nicht vorhanden
zu ungefährliche standards
zu viele unnötige ballverluste
gefühlte 10% ballbesitz
keiner kommt mit beim konter und sie bieten sich einfach nich an

fast so schlimm wie die leistung in gladbach.
das system ist das gleiche wie bei skibbe, wieder nur eine spitze... is auch schwachsinnig anzunehmen das mit daum alles besser wird. bin fast froh das wir nicht gewonnen haben, damit die leute das mal checken...

beste hinrunde seit 17 jahren und dann trotzdem um den abstieg spielen? das kann nur die eintracht


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

> beste hinrunde seit 17 jahren und dann trotzdem um den abstieg spielen? das kann nur die eintracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der KSC hat vor drei Jahren gegen Bayern noch 1-1 gespielt, dieses Jahr verlieren sie gegen Ingolstadt 1-4. Zu Hause! Noch Fragen?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2011)

Witzig... 25 Kunden und Inter führt o.O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der KSC hat vor drei Jahren gegen Bayern noch 1-1 gespielt, dieses Jahr verlieren sie gegen Ingolstadt 1-4. Zu Hause! Noch Fragen?



Bochum hat in der Hinrunde auch 1-4 gegen Ingolstadt verloren und jetzt steigen sie wahrscheinlich auf 
I-wie scheint es diese Saison keine Schande zu sein gegen die zu verlieren


----------



## ego1899 (5. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der KSC hat vor drei Jahren gegen Bayern noch 1-1 gespielt, dieses Jahr verlieren sie gegen Ingolstadt 1-4. Zu Hause! Noch Fragen?



Ja... KSC? was soll das sein noch nie gehört?


----------



## Thuum (5. April 2011)

Für ein Viertelfinalist spielt Inter wirklich schlecht.
Hoffe, es bleibt beim 2:2, wäre das perfekte Ergebnis, 3:2 wäre aber auch noch O.K.


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2011)

Party Hard meine Freunde *.*


----------



## Thuum (5. April 2011)

WAS EIN GEILES SPIEL BIS JETZT!


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2011)

Oho International ,Schalke International die Euro-Fighter sind wieder da. *.*


----------



## Thuum (5. April 2011)

seht ihr bayern, so wird das gemacht!!


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> seht ihr bayern, so wird das gemacht!!



Ähhh...
Zur Erinnerung: Bayern hat in Mailand auch gewonnen. Okay, Schalke hat dank Glück und Verstand höher gewonnen, aber nichts was für Inter nicht machbar wäre. Nicht zu früh das Weiterkommen feiern, wie so viele Mannschaften diese Saison schon.


----------



## Falathrim (5. April 2011)

Verdammt geiles Spiel ihr Schalker, Glückwunsch. Ich sag nichts mehr gegen den Magath-Rauswurf


----------



## Thuum (5. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähhh...
> Zur Erinnerung: Bayern hat in Mailand auch gewonnen. Okay, Schalke hat dank Glück und Verstand höher gewonnen, aber nichts was für Inter nicht machbar wäre. Nicht zu früh das Weiterkommen feiern, wie so viele Mannschaften diese Saison schon.



Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber das heute war kein Glück, Inter hat gegen eine Ersatzgeschwächte Schalker Truppe einfach schlecht gespielt.
Und das Inter im Rückspiel 4(!) Tore schiesst, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da Kluge und Metze wahrscheinlich wieder dabei sind.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber das heute war kein Glück, Inter hat gegen eine Ersatzgeschwächte Schalker Truppe einfach schlecht gespielt.
> Und das Inter im Rückspiel 4(!) Tore schiesst, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da Kluge und Metze wahrscheinlich wieder dabei sind.



Und dennoch ist immer Glück mit dabei. Das Eigentor hätte nicht fallen müssen. 

Und unwahrscheinlich? Nein, nicht wirklich. Das hat der Fußball so oft gezeigt. Ich erinnere mich da an das Finale von 2005 - AC Mailand gegen Liverpool. Wer hätte da nach der 1. Halbzeit noch gedacht, dass Liverpool sich das Ding sichert? 

Ich gönne es Schalke, vor allem wegen der UEFA Wertung, aber man sollte sich nie zu früh freuen.


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Und das Inter im Rückspiel 4(!) Tore schiesst, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da Kluge und Metze wahrscheinlich wieder dabei sind.



?


----------



## Falathrim (5. April 2011)

Also Razyl...wenn die Schalker das nicht nach Hause fahren weiß ich auch nicht...die müssen ja nur die Taktik von Inter vom CL-Finale gegen Bayern neu aufleben lassen und hinten komplett abschließen...4:0 gewinnen (oder 5:1, oder 6:2 oder 7:3) ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. Natürlich sollte man nicht von einer sicheren Geschichte ausgehen, so ist Fußball bekanntlich nicht, aber da muss es schon mit dem Teufel zu gehen


----------



## ego1899 (5. April 2011)

oh mann... hab hier nur gelesen das die nach 25 sekunden schon zurück liegen... dann denk ich irgendwann "ach schaltest halt doch ma rein" und da stehts 2:4 nach 58 min xD

hätt ich mir´´s mal angesehen... egal gleich die highlights ^^

glückwunsch an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (5. April 2011)

Du kannst gerne weiter sagen, dass das heute Glück war, aber gegen den Titelverteidiger der CL, vorallem Auswärts, schiesst man nicht einfach mal so 5 Tore.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also Razyl...wenn die Schalker das nicht nach Hause fahren weiß ich auch nicht...die müssen ja nur die Taktik von Inter vom CL-Finale gegen Bayern neu aufleben lassen und hinten komplett abschließen...4:0 gewinnen (oder 5:1, oder 6:2 oder 7:3) ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. Natürlich sollte man nice von einer sicheren Geschichte ausgehen, so ist Fußball bekanntlich nicht, aber da muss es schon mit dem Teufel zu gehen



Für Inter reichen 3 Tore für eine Verlängerung + Elfmeterschießen. Wie gesagt, es ist nichts unmöglich. Vor allem gegen eine Mannschaft wie Inter nicht, die durchaus in der Lage ist, schnell ein Spiel zu drehen. Obwohl man ja auch sagen muss, dass Inter ohne Mourinho nicht mehr so stark und präsent ist, als noch in der vergangenen Saison.

Apropos Mourinho:
Madrid hat 4:0 gegen Tottenham gewonnen. Überraschend hoch meiner Meinung nach, aber vielleicht bahnt sich das Traumfinale an... Barca - Real.


----------



## Falathrim (5. April 2011)

3 Tore? Ich dachte bei Unentschieden zählt die höhere Zahl an Auswärtstoren?


----------



## Thuum (5. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für Inter reichen 3 Tore für eine Verlängerung + Elfmeterschießen. Wie gesagt, es ist nichts unmöglich. Vor allem gegen eine Mannschaft wie Inter nicht, die durchaus in der Lage ist, schnell ein Spiel zu drehen. Obwohl man ja auch sagen muss, dass Inter ohne Mourinho nicht mehr so stark und präsent ist, als noch in der vergangenen Saison.
> 
> Apropos Mourinho:
> Madrid hat 4:0 gegen Tottenham gewonnen. Überraschend hoch meiner Meinung nach, aber vielleicht bahnt sich das Traumfinale an... Barca - Real.



Stimmt nicht ganz, mit 3 Toren fliegt Inter raus, sie MÜSSEN 4 Tore schiessen.


----------



## ego1899 (5. April 2011)

nö bei drei toren im direkten vergleich kommt schalke weiter mit 5 auswärtstoren


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, mit 3 Toren fliegt Inter raus, sie MÜSSEN 4 Tore schiessen.



Stimmt ja, sorry, habe ich gerade übersehen. Also ist ein Unentschieden weitesgehend ausgeschlossen, außer es passiert das absolute Kuriosum...


----------



## Falathrim (5. April 2011)

Nämlich ein 2:5 im Rückspiel?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nämlich ein 2:5 im Rückspiel?



Wenn Inter 5 Tore macht und Schalke nur 2 wäre es wohl ein sehr verrücktes Spiel :X


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2011)

Hm, verdammt. Muss mich korrigieren: Real - Barca im Finale geht ja nicht :X

Es wäre dann ein Traum Halbfinale <3


----------



## Lillyan (5. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


PFUI, das geht ja mal goa net!


----------



## ego1899 (6. April 2011)

Ja bin ma gespannt wie sich Schalke gegen Chelsea, bzw ManU schlagen wird. Is halt ein ganz anderer Fußball...


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

sch...das war klar.einmal gucke ich mit den kumpels nicht CL da kommt gleich son ergebnis raus...ich dachte ich guck nich richtig als ich gestern gegen mitternacht nach hause kam und auf ergebnisselive.de das ergebnis las.. 
war bestimmt schön anzuschauen wie schalke den mistverein inter 5 dinger einschenkt.was hätte ich mich gefreut...

aber wie schon einige geschrieben haben.es ist gefährlich jetzt inter abzuschreiben.also mit lucio fehlte der abwehrregisseur,der wirklich wichtig für inter ist.nicht umsonst fangen die sich gegen schalke so viele gegentreffer...
und lasst mal inter zur halbzeit 2:0 auf schalke führen,was wirklich nicht abwegig sein kann,dann geht das grosse zittern aber los


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja bin ma gespannt wie sich Schalke gegen Chelsea, bzw ManU schlagen wird. Is halt ein ganz anderer Fußball...




anderer fussball von der taktik her, ja...aber erfolgreicher?nein...
also wer gegen inter weiter kommt,braucht vor den namen auch keine angst zu haben,denn inter hat letztes jahr in der CL mit fast der identischen manschaft Barca rausgekegelt.immerhin den besten verein der welt


----------



## ego1899 (6. April 2011)

ich meine auch nur das taktische, das system und die härte ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2011)

Das spektakulärste Tor war nach 25 Sekunden gegessen. Der Volleyschuss war einfach genial


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das spektakulärste Tor war nach 25 Sekunden gegessen. Der Volleyschuss war einfach genial




stimmt,richtig genial...
hab das spiel mal für alle(auch für die ,wie ich,die das nich gesehen haben) mal in kurzform hier reingestellt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMM7gUvzurY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Potpotom (6. April 2011)

Siehe hier...


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Siehe hier...




meinst du damit das du das nicht sehen kannst wenn du das erste mal draufklickst?musst einfach auf "auf youtube ansehen" anklicken und das popup oben anklicken und vorübergened zulassen und fertig...geht mir nicht anders damit


----------



## Potpotom (6. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> meinst du damit das du das nicht sehen kannst wenn du das erste mal draufklickst?musst einfach auf "auf youtube ansehen" anklicken und das popup oben anklicken und vorübergened zulassen und fertig...geht mir nicht anders damit


Jopp, die beiden Dinge die mich an YouTube etwas anöden... zum einen das und zum anderen, wenn der Inhalt in meinem Land nicht verfügbar ist.

Angeschaut hab ich mir das letztlich ja doch - man ist ja neugierig. Gnihi.


----------



## ego1899 (6. April 2011)

naja das mit dem "in deinem land nicht verfügbar" lässt sich ganz einfach umgehen... ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2011)

Lockeres Spielchen von Barca gegen Donetzk - 5:1 für den absoluten Mitfavoriten auf den Titel. 

ManU wird wohl der Halbfinalgegner von Schalke 04, denn die haben Chelsea in London mit 1:0 bezwungen dank Rooney.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lockeres Spielchen von Barca gegen Donetzk - 5:1 für den absoluten Mitfavoriten auf den Titel.
> 
> ManU wird wohl der Halbfinalgegner von Schalke 04, denn die haben Chelsea in London mit 1:0 bezwungen dank Rooney.




hab auch dazu mal den link reingesetzt,welcher mit russischem(?) kommentar abläuft...viel spass beim zuschauen(hoffentlich auch potpotom) beim besten verein der welt...muss man sich mal überlegen wie grandios barca ist.keiner der europäischen tabellenführer hat wie barca 81(!) punkte auf dem konto,bei fast gleichvielen spielen.ob deutschland,england,italien,holland...
keiner kommt an barca ran,die in was weiss ich wieviele spielen 5 tore geschossen haben.so wie auch gestern in der CL wieder...unglaublich!!!club der superlative...momentan maß aller dinge im vereinsfussball 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFXqvBaDxQw


----------



## ego1899 (7. April 2011)

die spielen ja auch primere division, die is ja allgemein dafür bekannt eine der schwächsten ligen der welt zu sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> die spielen ja auch primere division, die is ja allgemein dafür bekannt eine der schwächsten ligen der welt zu sein



Ein FC Barcelona würde auch in Deutschland alles zu Grund und Boden spielen, da bin ich mir recht sicher. Einzig in England hätten sie Probleme, denke ich.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ein FC Barcelona würde auch in Deutschland alles zu Grund und Boden spielen, da bin ich mir recht sicher. Einzig in England hätten sie Probleme, denke ich.




ich glaub ego hat das nicht wirklich ernst gemeint


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2011)

Barcelona hat auch einen riesigen Vorteil: Sie setzen auf Spanier, vor allem auf Top-Talente. Bojan, Pedro, Piqué, Busquets etc. sind allesamt beim FC Barcelona schon gereift. Dazu kommen Stars wie Xavi, Iniesta, Villa und natürlich der für mich beste Fußballer der letzten Jahre Messi. Eine Truppe, die defensiv, offensiv und im Mittelfeld wahnsinnig gut besetzt ist. Lediglich von Valdes halte ich nicht so viel, aber auch er kann an bestimmten Tagen alles halten. 

Wenn ich sehe, dass bei Barcelona 9 (!) spanische Nationalspieler im Kader sind, dann ist das schon eine Hausmarke. Das Team kennt sich vom Verein und von der Nationalmannschaft her. Dazu kommt mit Guardiola ein talentierter Trainer, der wirklich auf die Jugend des spanischen Fußballs setzt und daraus eine Mannschaft formt, die überragenden Fußball spielt.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Barcelona hat auch einen riesigen Vorteil: Sie setzen auf Spanier, vor allem auf Top-Talente. Bojan, Pedro, Piqué, Busquets etc. sind allesamt beim FC Barcelona schon gereift. Dazu kommen Stars wie Xavi, Iniesta, Villa und natürlich der für mich beste Fußballer der letzten Jahre Messi. Eine Truppe, die defensiv, offensiv und im Mittelfeld wahnsinnig gut besetzt ist. Lediglich von Valdes halte ich nicht so viel, aber auch er kann an bestimmten Tagen alles halten.
> 
> Wenn ich sehe, dass bei Barcelona 9 (!) spanische Nationalspieler im Kader sind, dann ist das schon eine Hausmarke. Das Team kennt sich vom Verein und von der Nationalmannschaft her. Dazu kommt mit Guardiola ein talentierter Trainer, der wirklich auf die Jugend des spanischen Fußballs setzt und daraus eine Mannschaft formt, die überragenden Fußball spielt.




sign...du bringst es auf den punkt razyl.nur das ich wieder xavi und iniesta als die besten spieler betrachte weil sie ja letztendlich messi mit den zauberpässen füttern.ohne die wäre er vorne verhungert...übertrieben ausgedrückt...aber das thema hatten wir ja schon mal


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2011)

Das war es für Van Gaal. Die Entlassung noch vor Saisonende kommt für mich nicht überraschend, denn eigentlich ist sie viel zu spät. Schon im März, als man die Trennung beschlossen hat, hätte man ihn feuern MÜSSEN. Naja, jetzt geht es für Bayern nur noch um Platz drei und dass man alle Spiele gewinnt. Im Sommer kommt dann der Jupp und da heißt es zu hoffen, dass er was reißt. Mit Neuer und möglicherweise van der Wiel, Boateng/Höwedes und einen weiteren Ersatz für Ribery könnte es was werden. 

Und mal gucken ob Leverkusen die Meisterschaft nicht doch noch einmal spannend macht mit einem Sieg gegen Pauli heute....


----------



## Lillyan (10. April 2011)

Gegen Pauli müßte man eigentlich gewinnen, wenn einem was an der Meisterschaft liegt... andererseits hätte Dortmund auch gegen Hamburg gewinnen müssen (und verdient hätten sie es auch bei den drölfzig Torchancen).


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war es für Van Gaal. Die Entlassung noch vor Saisonende kommt für mich nicht überraschend, denn eigentlich ist sie viel zu spät. Schon im März, als man die Trennung beschlossen hat, hätte man ihn feuern MÜSSEN. Naja, jetzt geht es für Bayern nur noch um Platz drei und dass man alle Spiele gewinnt. Im Sommer kommt dann der Jupp und da heißt es zu hoffen, dass er was reißt. Mit Neuer und möglicherweise van der Wiel, Boateng/Höwedes und einen weiteren Ersatz für Ribery könnte es was werden.
> 
> Und mal gucken ob Leverkusen die Meisterschaft nicht doch noch einmal spannend macht mit einem Sieg gegen Pauli heute....



Van der Wiel wollen wir nicht hoffen, da muss Coentrao kommen und ist ja derzeit auch die wahrscheinlichste Variante. Boateng wäre wohl recht teuer und er wächst stark bei City, Kompany käme angesichts der Financial Fair Play - Regel wohl noch eher  Höwedes wird wohl auch nich kommen, wäre aber eine gute Variante. Rechnen kann man wohl mit Neuer und Coentrao, der Rest ist reine Spekulation. Der Vorteil an Coentrao wäre, dass man evtl. Contento links hinten rein stellen kann und Coentrao nach vorne rückt....


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2011)

Na toll. Bayer rennt gegen Pauli an und fängt sich in der 58. Minute dann das 0:1.

Wenn Neuer zu den Bayern kommt, was machen dann die "Deppen" der Schickeria? Nächste Saison nicht mehr ins Stadion gehen oder auf einmal den Neuer bejubeln?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. April 2011)

KSC bekam mal wieder ein Tor geklaut. Das ist doch echt lächerlich... lasst endlich eine Torkamera für den Schiri installieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2011)

Bayer hat doch noch gewonnen.

Torkamera, Chip im Ball oder die Möglichkeit, Replays wie im Eishockey und Football anzusehen. Was da teilweise für Fehlentscheidungen diese Saison gemacht wurden ist ja nicht mehr nett.


----------



## Lillyan (10. April 2011)

An diesem Wochenende gab es einige komische Entscheidungen, aber ich denke das liegt auch daran dann die Spiele allgemein hektischer und "agressiver" werden zum Saisonende hin. Ich bin gespannt wann der Chip im Ball kommt, ich denke es ist wirklich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.

Zu Leverkusen: Tja, nur noch 5 Punkte. Ich müßte lügen wenn ich sage, dass ich mich drüber freue, aber ich hoff Dortmund kriegt das noch hin und verliert ihre Torchancenpecksträhne endlich.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2011)

Wenn Dortmund echt noch den Titel verspielt, dann wäre das schon aaaaarg lächerlich. Da mögen sie noch so guten Fußball gespielt haben :S


----------



## Lillyan (10. April 2011)

Hm... lächerlich. Würd ich nicht sagen, shit happens, aufraffen und weiter machen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2011)

Das Kunststück hat Leverkusen ja auch schon mal hinbekommen. Obwohl ich nicht mehr weiß, wie groß der Vorsprung damals war.


----------



## ego1899 (11. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn Dortmund echt noch den Titel verspielt, dann wäre das schon aaaaarg lächerlich. Da mögen sie noch so guten Fußball gespielt haben :S



Tja am letztem Spieltag gegen Frankfurt. Ich lach mich ja kaputt wenn wir schon wieder jemandem die Meisterschaft versauen wie vor ner Weile mit... Schalke oder so? Weiß gar nich mehr ^^

Das Hinspiel hat die Eintracht übrigens auch gewonnen


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2011)

Naja...dann müssten die aber beide noch massiv verlieren und Bayern oder Hannover hochkommen, was allerdings nicht geht. Da Vizekusen nicht Meister wird, kann daher nur noch Dortmund Meister werden - und das haben sie sich auch verdient.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Mal abwarten, am Ende gewinnt immer der Jäger. 5 Punkte sind nicht viel. Wenn Dortmund noch mal patzt, sinds nur noch 2. Dann werden sie exrem nervös sein.


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2011)

der nächste spieltag wird schon ne kleine entscheidung sein in meinen augen:da spielt nämlich leverk in münchen und dortmund zu hause gegen freiburg...
münchen wird sich jetzt keine blöße mehr geben.die gewinnen das mit 3:1(auch ohne robben),während Dortmund 2:0 gegen freiburg gewinnt.dann sind es wieder 8 Punkte für die letzten 4 spiele


darauf das we spielt dortmund in gladbach..lösbar...und Leverkusen gegen hoffenheim.zwei ähnlich technisch starke mannschaften.könnte unentschieden ausgehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2011)

Freiburg wird kein Selbstläufer, die haben grad nen guten Lauf. Und wenn sie die Chancen so wie gegen den HSV vertendeln (das war schon grob fahrlässig...), werden sie größere Probleme haben. Der nächste Spieltag wird wirklich spannend, ich hoffe ja, dass Dortmund nochmal stolpert.  Gönne es irgendwie Leverkusen ...


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freiburg wird kein Selbstläufer, die haben grad nen guten Lauf. Und wenn sie die Chancen so wie gegen den HSV vertendeln (das war schon grob fahrlässig...), werden sie größere Probleme haben. Der nächste Spieltag wird wirklich spannend, ich hoffe ja, dass Dortmund nochmal stolpert.  Gönne es irgendwie Leverkusen ...




aber freiburg ist eher eine heimmannschaft.im dortmunder kessel sieht das schon anders aus...und wenn cisee abgedeckt ist,passiert bei freiburg eh nix...

also dortmund würde ich es ein tick mehr gönnen weil die wirklich herrlich erfrischenden angriffsfussball die ganze saison geboten haben.jetzt kommen son bissel die nerven dazu.aber ist ja auch ne verdammt junge manschaft.die müssen mit dem druck erstmal fertig werden...
und jupp wird doch wohl nicht seinen neuen arbeitgeber verärgern und sich selbst die chance auf CL versauen...das nenn ich mal ein interessenkonflikt)))...vlt spielt er ja ohne stürmer gegen bayern,hehehe


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

Schalke war schon lange nicht mehr so nah an der Schale...sind ja nur einige Kilometer bis Dortmund :-)


----------



## Wolfmania (11. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> der nächste spieltag wird schon ne kleine entscheidung sein in meinen augen:da spielt nämlich leverk in münchen und dortmund zu hause gegen freiburg...
> münchen wird sich jetzt keine blöße mehr geben.die gewinnen das mit 3:1(auch ohne robben),während Dortmund 2:0 gegen freiburg gewinnt.dann sind es wieder 8 Punkte für die letzten 4 spiele
> 
> 
> darauf das we spielt dortmund in gladbach..lösbar...und Leverkusen gegen hoffenheim.zwei ähnlich technisch starke mannschaften.könnte unentschieden ausgehen



so sehe ich das auch. Wobei Leverkusen echt spielstark ist momentan und dortmund nicht mehr diese Dominanz ausstrahlt die man eig kennt. Und bei dieser seeehr komischen Saison wäre das durchaus zu erwarten, daß die Meisterschaft in den letzten 5 Minuten entschieden wird...


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch. Wobei Leverkusen echt spielstark ist momentan und dortmund nicht mehr diese Dominanz ausstrahlt die man eig kennt. Und bei dieser seeehr komischen Saison wäre das durchaus zu erwarten, daß die Meisterschaft in den letzten 5 Minuten entschieden wird...




das stimmt allerdings...in dieser saison ist echt ALLES möglich...würde genau da noch rein passen,dass dortmund auf dem letzten meter strauchelt und vizekusen seinen fluch ablegt und tatsächlich meister wird...


----------



## Wolfmania (11. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdings...in dieser saison ist echt ALLES möglich...würde genau da noch rein passen,dass dortmund auf dem letzten meter strauchelt und vizekusen seinen fluch ablegt und tatsächlich meister wird...



...und Ballack den entscheidenden Treffer köpft


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...und Ballack den entscheidenden Treffer köpft




lol,genau,damit schliesst sich der kreis))


----------



## Ulthras (11. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Kunststück hat Leverkusen ja auch schon mal hinbekommen. Obwohl ich nicht mehr weiß, wie groß der Vorsprung damals war.



Haha, Vizekusen hats damals gegen Unterhaching in den Sand gesetzt, und im letzten Moemnt wurde dann glaub ich Bayern noch Meister..

Daher wärs umso peinlicher für den BVB wenn Vausgerechnet Vizekusen ihnen den Titel stiehlt... Aber alle wissen ja, dass Leverkusen einfach nicht Meister werden kann.. Außerdem hab ich als Pauli-Fan da andere Probleme.. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich als Pauli-Fan da andere Probleme.. ^^




sign
aber zumindest spielt pauli nächste saison nicht gegen hertha,da die wieder aufsteigen

heute übrigens kracherspiel in der 2.liga:bochum-berlin...der 3.gegen den 1.


----------



## Potpotom (11. April 2011)

Heute Abend wird es in der 2.Liga wohl wieder interessant wenn meine Hertha auf den Bochumer Funkelball trifft. Bei einem Sieg hätten wir 4 Punkte auf Augsburg und 7 Punkte auf Bochum Abstand... ABER... sollte Bochum heute Abend gewinnen trennen die ersten drei gerade mal ein Pünktchen und die Chancen von Greuther Fürth und Aue auf den Relegationsplatz wären nahezu weg.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Nächste Woche kommt Karlsruhe-Augsburg im Montagsspiel.. und ich hab keine Glotze da. Aber frag mich eh, warum das das "Topspiel" sein soll.


----------



## Potpotom (11. April 2011)

Ganz im Ernst... nächste Woche sind alle Spiele nicht wirklich ein Top-Spiel. Da ist Augsburg gegen Karlsruhe schon das Beste.

Wie 32 andere Spieltage auch drücke ich euch natürlich die Daumen... aber diesmal nicht ganz uneigennützig. xD

Mein Verständnis für das Montagsspiel ist aber mehr so ein "Arschlochspiel"... kann mich einfach nicht an den Montag gewöhnen und finde es unmöglich.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

Ha habt ihrs gelesen? Lehmann hat am Wochenende tatsächlich im Tor gestanden ! War wohl sehr souverän und hat gut gehalten! Unglaublich!


----------



## Wolfmania (11. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ha habt ihrs gelesen? Lehmann hat am Wochenende tatsächlich im Tor gestanden ! War wohl sehr souverän und hat gut gehalten! Unglaublich!



naja Schumi fährt ja auch noch im "hohen" Alter rum...


----------



## Potpotom (11. April 2011)

Definiere "fahren"...


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Definiere "fahren"...



So lange bis der Mercedes stehenbleibt 
Aber man verstößt halt nicht gegen die ehernen Gesetze, die die Prinzen niedergeschrieben haben...Schumacher.fährt.keinen.Mercedes.


----------



## shadow24 (12. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> So lange bis der Mercedes stehenbleibt
> Aber man verstößt halt nicht gegen die ehernen Gesetze, die die Prinzen niedergeschrieben haben...Schumacher.fährt.keinen.Mercedes.




schumi ist ja auch schon Rentner...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8bJZjMhMCc

übrigens grosser schritt zum wiederaufstieg von hertha,die 2:0 in bochum gewonnen haben...


----------



## Potpotom (12. April 2011)

Kein schönes Spiel aber letztlich verdient den  Dreier in Richtung Wiederaufstieg eingefahren... wir haben zwar noch schwere Spiele gegen Osnabrück, Duisburg, 1860, Aue und Augsburg - aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das wir die allesamt noch aus der Hand geben.

Wie dem auch sei... möglich ist alles und als langjähriger Herthaner übe ich mich lieber in serh vorsichtigem Optimismus.


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kein schönes Spiel aber letztlich verdient den Dreier in Richtung Wiederaufstieg eingefahren... wir haben zwar noch schwere Spiele gegen Osnabrück, Duisburg, 1860, Aue und Augsburg - aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das wir die allesamt noch aus der Hand geben.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei... möglich ist alles und als langjähriger Herthaner übe ich mich lieber in serh vorsichtigem Optimismus.


Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass unsere Hertha mal wieder siegt.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

Mal abgesehen vom Schalke Spiel:

Jose Mourinho macht heute sein 500. Spiel als Trainer. In bisher 499 Spielen hat er 334 Siege eingefahren, was ungefähr 67 Prozent entspricht. Wahnsinn!


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Schalke Spiel:
> 
> Jose Mourinho macht heute sein 500. Spiel als Trainer. In bisher 499 Spielen hat er 334 Siege eingefahren, was ungefähr 67 Prozent entspricht. Wahnsinn!




ich mag zwar mourinho nich weil er ein total arroganter sack ist,aber ich hab trotzdem respekt vor seiner leistung...sein meisterstück hat er ja letztes jahr geschafft indem er sein ehemaligen mentor van gaal schlug udn das triple holte...

udn zum schalkespiel.toll das das diese mannschaft bis ins halbfinale geschafft hat,aber bei allem respekt muss man leider auch eingestehen das inter gestern unterirdisch gespielt hat.da war von anfang an kein aufbäumen zu sehen,kein engagement,kein einsatz erkennbar...man mochte meinen die haben da ein freundschaftsspiel bestritten...
ich denke gegen Manu verlieren sie ziemlich eindeutig das hin-und rückspiel,sodass Manu im Finale gegen Barca steht,welches Barca knapp gewinnen wird


----------



## llcool13 (14. April 2011)

Bin ja so überhaupt kein Fan von Schalke aber trotzdem ein dickes GZ nach Gelsenkirchen. Die Leistung, vor allem im Hinspiel, muss man echt anerkennen. Das Rückspiel war dann ja nur noch Formsache, Inter hat ja nicht mehr wirklich viel dafür getan um den Spieß nochmal zu drehen.


----------



## ego1899 (14. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich denke gegen Manu verlieren sie ziemlich eindeutig das hin-und rückspiel



hm so sehe ich das eigentlich auch, bzw ich hab es so gesehen... aber wenn man jetzt die 2 spiele gegen inter und die ergebnisse betrachtet, fällt es mir schwer das auch eindeutig zu begründen, egal, wie unterirdisch inter gespielt haben mag...

was ich übrigens nicht so sehe. schalke stand über weite strecken des rückspiels einfach verdammt gut und ham das konsequent durchgezogen. und das nicht mit mauerfußball, sondern mit gutem stellungsspiel. sie haben trotzdem nach vorne gespielt, auf konter gelauert, etc. und wieder verdient gewonnen.

respekt! hätte niemals gedacht das schlacke 06 zu so ner leistung fähig is... gegen manu können sie unter beweis stellen ob sie das auch gegen andere mannschaften zeigen können...
und im idealfall kriegen sie noch in der bundesliga die kurve, was ich jetzt allerdings nicht hoffen mag


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> was ich übrigens nicht so sehe. schalke stand über weite strecken des rückspiels einfach verdammt gut und ham das konsequent durchgezogen. und das nicht mit mauerfußball, sondern mit gutem stellungsspiel. sie haben trotzdem nach vorne gespielt, auf konter gelauert, etc. und wieder verdient gewonnen.



ok,jede mannschaft spielt so gut wie es die andere zulässt...
aber trotzdem habe ich inter selten so schwach spielen sehen wie gestern.sneyder ein schatten seiner selbst,eto praktisch nicht anwesend,lucio völlig untergetaucht,melito abgemeldet...kein wille,kein einsatz,kein kampf...also sich so im viertelfinale zu verabschieden ist schon peinlich

udn wenn schalke eins von quälix gelernt hat,dann ist das kondition.in dem punkt waren sie auf jeder position dem gegener überlegen.und rangnick hat die taktik dazu beigesteuert.

und jeder hat wirklich ein sturmlauf von inter erwartet.aber da war nichmal ein laues lüftchen zu spüren.für mich sahen die wie gesagt nach freundschaftsspiel aus.ohne kampf kommt auch eine manschaft wie inter unter die räder.so einfach ist das.udn da wird sich schalke ganz schön umgucken gegen manu...


----------



## Ulthras (14. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sign
> aber zumindest spielt pauli nächste saison nicht gegen hertha,da die wieder aufsteigen
> 
> heute übrigens kracherspiel in der 2.liga:bochum-berlin...der 3.gegen den 1.



Ich hab noch Hoffnungen, jetzt echt... 7 Niederlagen in Folge sind das jetzt glaub ich zwar, aber was solls.. gegen Wolfsburg kommt die Wende, die haben sich noch nicht richtig wieder an Magath gewöhnt, 2 Unentschieden und eine Niederlage.. Pauli kann es schaffen, immerhin gegen Leverkusen nur 2:1 kassiert... Gegen Bremen kann man Unentschieden zu hause rausholen, Geisterspiel ist jetzt ja doch nicht Kaiserslautern kann man auch schaffen.. 2 Siege, dann sinds 34 Punkte, mit nem Unentschieden 35, ich würd behaupten, damit ist der Relegationsplatz sicher, es ist alles möglich. Mainz wird am letzten Spieltag hoffentlich Platz 5 gefestigt haben, oder außer Reichweite von der 5 sein, sodass sieunmotiviert spielen werden, dann sind da evtl auch noch Punkte zu holenIch hoffe nur, Stanis Abgang macht unseren Jungs nicht zu sehr zu schaffen.. 
Aber naja ich bin hier glaub ich eh die einzige Zecke im Forum Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Absteiger werden Gladbach und einer von denen aus den unteren 5 Rängen atm.. 
Aufsteiger Hertha sowieso.. hoffentlich rutscht Augsburg auf den Relegationsplatz, dann wirds einfacher für Pauli im Falle des Relegationsspiels als gegen den ehemaligen 1.Ligisten Bochum.. Pauli hat schon in der 2. gegen Augsburg gewonnen, und zwar ohne AsamoaH

Also, wie gesagt, ich glaub noch an den Klassenerhalt
Und wenn nicht, egal, dann hat man eben schon wieder um 13:00 Uhr Astra im Blut


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Manuel Neuer, (noch) Torwart von FC Schalke 04:



> "Alle Sachen sind geklärt. Die Leute, die was wissen müssen, wissen Bescheid. Von daher ist alles geklärt.“



Danach Sportdirekt Horst Heldt:



> Es gibt Gespräche und Tendenzen. Manuel hat uns seine Überlegungen mitgeteilt. Wir werden es nicht ewig hinauszögern und es dann veröffentlichen. Jetzt ist nicht der richtige Augenblick. Ich muss darauf hinweisen, dass der Spieler noch Vertrag bis 2012 hat und noch kein Verein an uns rangetreten ist. Es gibt noch Gesprächsbedarf!



Quelle:
Sport1.de, Bild.de und weitere Sportseiten

Klingt wohl ganz danach, als ob Neuer nun doch zum FC Bayern wechseln wird und wohl noch diesen Sommer. Schade für Schalke, aber im Grunde doch ein verständlicher Schritt unseres Nationaltorwartes. Bei Bayern ist die relative Chance höher einen Titel zu gewinnen, als bei Königsblau.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Leverkusen schenkt Bayern wohl einen Sieg...

3:0 zur Halbzeit, dank Eigentor und 2 Toren von Gomez ^.^

Edit:

4:0!!! 

Reiner Hattrick von Gomez - wtf?!


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2011)

Das Spiel ist aber gut und unterhaltsam  Bei Bayer merkt man extrem die Nerven und am Anfang war es überall sehr chaotisch. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2011)

Fussballprofis sind doch ne Klasse für sich. Erst spielen sie unter einem Trainer den letzten Müll zusammen, dann glänzen sie unter nen anderen. Irgendwie lächerlich, aber so ist das Geschäft.

Wie sich wohl v.Gaal fühlt, wenn er das grade sieht ?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. April 2011)

ich dachte auch ich guck net recht, das war ja Zauber-Fußball inder 1. Halbzeit in München. Aber die Systemumstellung hat gut geklappt - nicht mehr 70% Ballbesitz sondern den Gegner kommen lassen. Und ok ein dankbarer Gegner der konnte ja nix - alle waren ja Totalausfall bei Bayer...waren die vorher im Biergarten oder was...?


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

*seufz* 0:1 mal wieder. Schade, dass ich nicht im Stadion bin. Und ich in meiner 18m² Bude natürlich auch keinen TV hab.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2011)

Manuel Neuer wechselt wohl nun definitiv zum FC Bayern und zwar diesen Sommer. Er soll einen Vier-Jahres-Vertrag erhalten. Es geht nur noch um die Ablöse, die zwischen 18 und 20 Millionen liegen wird.

Nach Information der BILD soll außerdem Tim Wiese kurz vor dem Absprung von Bremen sein. So heißt es weiter, dass er wohl zu Schalke gehen könnte und Ron-Robert Zieler von Hannover 96 nach Bremen.


----------



## Thuum (19. April 2011)

Neuer soll von mir aus hingehen wo er will.
Behauptet Jahre, er wär echter Schalker, aber sobald Uli ruft ist er weg.
Was aber am schlimmsten ist, dass Neuer zu den Bauern geht, steht vermutlich schon etwas länger als ein paar Wochen fest.
Mit Wiese steht wenigstens ein halbwegs guter Nachfolger parat.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Behauptet Jahre, er wär echter Schalker, aber sobald Uli ruft ist er weg.
> Was aber am schlimmsten ist, dass Neuer zu den Bauern geht, steht vermutlich schon etwas länger als ein paar Wochen fest.



Man kann es ihm nicht verübeln, dass er zum FCB geht. Die Chance dort Titel zu gewinnen ist höher als bei Königsblau, das ist sicher. Auch die Chance in der Champions League zu spielen ist auf Jahre höher beim FC Bayern. Bei Schalke sind diese zwei Dinge nun einmal nicht gesichert. Und ich glaube, dass Herr Neuer im Herzen immer königsblau sein wird.


----------



## ego1899 (19. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manuel Neuer wechselt wohl nun definitiv zum FC Bayern und zwar diesen Sommer. Er soll einen Vier-Jahres-Vertrag erhalten. Es geht nur noch um die Ablöse, die zwischen 18 und 20 Millionen liegen wird.
> 
> Nach Information der BILD soll außerdem Tim Wiese kurz vor dem Absprung von Bremen sein. So heißt es weiter, dass er wohl zu Schalke gehen könnte und Ron-Robert Zieler von Hannover 96 nach Bremen.



Wie verlässlich is das? Deine Quelle is immerhin die Bild...


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wie verlässlich is das? Deine Quelle is immerhin die Bild...



Welcher Absatz verlässlich?


----------



## ego1899 (19. April 2011)

Naja das das jetzt angeblich fix is halt. Da mal angefangen


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja das das jetzt angeblich fix is halt. Da mal angefangen



Es ist noch gar nichts fix. Es heißt nur, dass die Gespräche mit Neuer und Schalke laufen um Ablösesumme und Vertrag D:


----------



## Wolfmania (19. April 2011)

naja so wie die Bayern-Bosse am Sonntag gegrinst haben bei dem Thema (als der Sky-Typ gefragt hat) sollte das eig klar sein. Denke auch daß er gleich im Sommer kommt, da die Schalaken gern die 20 Mio mitnehmen möchten - würd ich auch...aber ich würd bestimmt NICHT Gel-Wiese nehmen als Ersatz


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Wiese ist deutlich schwächer als Neuer, vor allem fußballerisch. Bei jedem Rückpass und Abstoß muss man Angst haben, dass ein Gegentor entsteht.


----------



## Falathrim (19. April 2011)

Der Transfer von Neuer zu Bayern München ist (für mich) schon seit Weihnachten sicher, wenn nicht schon seit einem Jahr. Schon in der Transferphase letzten Sommer hat Uli Hoeneß gesagt, dass der Transfer fix sei, es gehe nur noch um den Zeitpunkt (eben 2010 oder 2011), die Anzeichen haben sich seitdem immer weiter verdichtet (keine Vertragsverlängerung, andauernde Zeitungsberichte über den Flirt Neuer-Bayern, Äußerungen Neuer wie "Es gibt den Profi Neuer und den Fan Neuer, das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe", die Absage an einen Wechsel ins Ausland usw.)
Weshalb die Schalker Fans nun also so geschockt reagieren, verstehe ich nicht. Manu wird immer ein blau-weißes Herz haben, aber er ist keine 12 mehr, auch nicht im Kopf, und ist daher kein Ultra mehr. Er ist einer der besten bzw. für mich der beste Torwart der Welt und will sich dauerhaft für seinen Platz im Nationaltor empfehlen und vielleicht ein paar Titel einfahren in seinem Leben. Dass dafür seine Chance in München deutlich besser ist als Auf Schalke sollte klar sein (250 Millionen Schulden vs. XXX Millionen "Guthaben"). 
Zu glauben, dass er nur aus Liebe zu seinem Verein das Risiko eingeht, von der Bildfläche zu verschwinden, ist blauäugig.

edit: 
Ach btw.: Die "Bild" (nicht zu verwechseln mit der "Sport Bild") ist bzgl. der Bayern die seriöseste Quelle auf diesem Planeten


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Verstehe die Vereinstreue mancher Profis eh nicht. Der Verein füttert sie auch nur so lange durch, wie sie Leistung bringen. Also darf wohl auch der Spieler gehen, wenn ihm die Leistung des Klubs nicht genügt. Wäre ich Profi, würde ich auch nicht beim KSC kurz vor der 3. Liga rumgurken, obwohl es mein Lieblingsverein ist.


----------



## Falathrim (19. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Verstehe die Vereinstreue mancher Profis eh nicht. Der Verein füttert sie auch nur so lange durch, wie sie Leistung bringen. Also darf wohl auch der Spieler gehen, wenn ihm die Leistung des Klubs nicht genügt. Wäre ich Profi, würde ich auch nicht beim KSC kurz vor der 3. Liga rumgurken, obwohl es mein Lieblingsverein ist.



Naja, so kann man das nicht sehen...der Manu hat ja auch sehr mit dem Image des "Schalker Jung" gespielt, gibt da so ne knuffige Geschichte vom 4jährigen Manu, der seinen Eltern bei der Diskussion darum, in welchen Verein er käme sagte "Wenn, dann nur Schalke". Er ist, wie der Dortmunder Großkotz - ups Großkreutz - auf der Schalker Tribüne aufgewachsen, konnte vom Dach seiner Eltern das Stadion gesehen, bezieht wie gesagt einen Teil seines Freundeskreises aus der Schalker Ultra-Szene. Dass die Schalker Fans das jetzt also als Vertrauensbruch auffassen ist durchaus verständlich...dass sie allerdings abgehen als wär er nur ein paar Kilometer weiter nach Dortmund gewechselt...das finde ich unverständlich.

edit: Zudem sind ja die wirtklich vereinstreuen Spieler auch wirkliche Legenden im Fußball, besonders in England gibt es da ja ein paar, man siehe Spieler wie Ryan Giggs, Steven Gerrard, Frank Lampard etc. die einfach seit Ewigkeiten bei ihren Vereinen sind - aber eben auch nur bei den Big 4 (Nun wohl bald Big 5)


----------



## froost @ka ... (19. April 2011)

Vereinstreue gibt es in Deutschland nicht Italien oder Portugal da gibts sowas ein Maldini hat mit 16 beim AC MIlan angefangen und dort mit 37 aufgehört oder ein Totti ganze Jugend Beim AS Rom durchgemacht und bis jetzt immer noch Spieler dort ein wechsel steht auch nicht bevor oder Del Piero um mal nur 3 aufzuzählen.

In Deutschland scheint es ja nur den FCB zugeben und sonst nix aber die letzten jahre haben gezeigt das Bayerns MeisterABO längst abgelaufen ist und International haben sie lange auch nix zumelden gehabt naja das Finale letztes Jahr aber das war auch nicht gewonnen der letzte CL Sieg is 11 Jahre her.
Das Ziel muss es sein die Jungen aufzubauen damit fahren die Verein immer am Magath hat es damals mit Stuttgart begonnen und es sind Topstars rausgekommen Bayern hat es letztes Jahr auch versucht und es sind auch sehr gute Spieler dabei rausgekommen.
Dachte eigentlich sie haben es jetzt begriffen naja aber sind ja wieder dabei Millionen auszugeben für neue Spielern und am ende wird wieder die Kindergarten Truppe vom Verein XYZ Meister, wie dieses Jahr Dortmund.

Ich persöhnlich finde es schade das Bremen, Stuttgart und Wolfsburg so nachgelassen haben und hoffe das diese die Kurve wieder bekommen, genauso freue ich mich für Mainz, Hannover, Nürnberg das die so zugelegt haben.

Was ich mir einfach für die Bulli wünsche das es endlich aufhört das der Uefa und CL Pokal jedes Jahr durch England oder Spanien hin und her gereicht wird.

Und das kann man nur wenn man die Jugend noch besser fördert und an dem Modernen Fussball anpasst.


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2011)

froost schrieb:


> In Deutschland scheint es ja nur den FCB zugeben und sonst nix aber die letzten jahre haben gezeigt das Bayerns MeisterABO längst abgelaufen ist ...


Ja, es ist schon eeeewig her, dass sie deutscher Meister waren... (?)


----------



## Falathrim (19. April 2011)

Das Meisterschafts-Abo ist abgelaufen? O.o
1960er: 1 Titel
1970er: 3 Titel
1980er: 6 Titel
1990er: 4 Titel
2000er: 7 Titel

wait what?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Wir sollten froh sein, dass es Bayern gibt. Ohne die hätten wir vermutlich nur noch einen direkten CL-Platz. Alle anderen Teams - außer Schalke dieses Jahr - reißen europäisch kaum was.


----------



## Falathrim (19. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir sollten froh sein, dass es Bayern gibt. Ohne die hätten wir vermutlich nur noch einen direkten CL-Platz. Alle anderen Teams - außer Schalke dieses Jahr - reißen europäisch kaum was.



Das würde ich so wirklich nicht sagen. Für die 5-Jahres-Wertung ist auch das Abschneiden der Mannschaften im UEFA-Pokal bzw. der Europa League sehr wichtig, eigentlich relativ gleich, und da waren die deutschen Mannschaften in den letzten Jahren schon sehr erfolgreich...dieses Jahr hats zwar für Leverkusen nur zum Achtel- und für Stuttgart nur zum Sechzehntel-Finale gereicht, aber ansonsten hatten wir in den letzten Jahren immer mindestens eine Mannschaft im Viertel- oder Halbfinale, teils auch wie vor kurzem Werder im Finale. Das hat uns in der 5-Jahres-Wertung schon sehr hoch getrieben.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2011)

froost schrieb:


> Vereinstreue gibt es in Deutschland nicht



Naja, einen Oliver Kahn und Mehmet Scholl rechne ich eine Vereinstreue schon an, auch wenn beide beim KSC gestartet sind. 

Und wieder im Ausland: Messi wird wohl dem FC Barcelona auch immer treu bleiben, genauso wie Xavi und Iniesta.Oder ein Casillas im Tor von Real Madrid.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

> Köln &#8211;
> Die Bombe ist geplatzt! Frank Schaefer schmeißt zum Saisonende hin. Er wird nicht mehr als Chef-Coach des 1. FC Köln bereitstehen.
> 
> Um 11.45 Uhr informierte Schaefer zusammen mit Claus Horstmann die Mannschaft. Der Noch-Trainer wirkte sehr gefasst. Aller Voraussicht nach wird er in der kommenden Spielzeit wieder die U23 übernehmen.
> ...




Sehr schade das ganze, Schaefer würde der 1. Mannschaft weiterhin gut tun. Aber wir müssen seine Entscheidung respektieren. Mach et jot Frank und ja der EXPRESS kann sich für seine Berichterstattung auch mal den Schuh anziehen. Der EXPRESS und die restlichen Konsorten des Kölner Verlags tragen ganz gewiss eine RIESEN MITschuld an dem ganzen.

Echt schade das ganze, Schaefer & Lottner das war das Kölsche Dreamteam und tat der Mannschaft sehr gut( die letzten beide Spiele waren wieder dat typische Söldnergehabe einiger Konsorten.)

Wie gesagt einfach nur schade das ganze.


----------



## Thuum (19. April 2011)

Find's schade, dass Schäfer aufhört, hat seine Sache in Köln eigentlich ganz gut gemacht.
Jetzt muss man den Klassenerhalt sichern, und sich dann auf die Suche nach einem neuen Trainer machen.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2011)

froost schrieb:


> Vereinstreue gibt es in Deutschland nicht.


Pal Dardai.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

> *Manuel Neuer wird seinen bis 2012 laufenden Vertrag mit dem Fußball-Bundesligisten Schalke 04 nicht verlängern. *Das gab der Verein am Mittwochmorgen bekannt und lud für 13.30 Uhr zu einer Pressekonferenz mit dem Nationaltorhüter, Sportdirektor Horst Heldt und Trainer Ralf Rangnick. Neuer war zuletzt immer wieder mit Bayern München in Verbindung gebracht worden, äußerte sich aber zunächst nicht zu den Spekulationen.



Damit ist wohl auch bestätigt, dass er diesen Sommer wohl wechseln wird. Ich glaube kaum, dass Schalke die rund 20 Millionen Ablöse liegen lässt um ihm dann nächstes Jahr ablösefrei gehen zu lassen.


----------



## Falathrim (20. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit ist wohl auch bestätigt, dass er diesen Sommer wohl wechseln wird. Ich glaube kaum, dass Schalke die rund 20 Millionen Ablöse liegen lässt um ihm dann nächstes Jahr ablösefrei gehen zu lassen.



Ich glaube nicht dass die Schalker nur jedes 4. Heimspiel vor Publikum austragen wollen, weil wann immer Neuer im Tor steht die Schalker Ultras alles auf ihn schmeißen was sie finden können und ihn als "Judas", "Verräter" usw. bezeichnen


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass die Schalker nur jedes 4. Heimspiel vor Publikum austragen wollen, weil wann immer Neuer im Tor steht die Schalker Ultras alles auf ihn schmeißen was sie finden können und ihn als "Judas", "Verräter" usw. bezeichnen



Naja, Idioten gibt es überall. Als Spieler würde ich auf solche Primaten pfeifen.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass die Schalker nur jedes 4. Heimspiel vor Publikum austragen wollen, weil wann immer Neuer im Tor steht die Schalker Ultras alles auf ihn schmeißen was sie finden können und ihn als "Judas", "Verräter" usw. bezeichnen



Wenn ich mir die Facebook-Nachrichten dazu durchlese, frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum sich manche da als "Fans" bezeichnen...



> ich hoffe wir spielen sowohl das cl-finale als auch das dfb-pokalfinale ohne dich!!! du sollst nicht einmal den pokal in der hand halten dürfen. du sollst leiden du verräter!!! und warte ab wenn du nächstes jahr in die arena kommst, wir werden dich zum heulen bringen!!!!





> VERRÄTER -.- kack söldner du !-.-



Ernsthaft: Was denken sich diese Leute? o.O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. April 2011)

Wer so reagiert hat es nicht besser verdient.
Die Schlacke Fans sollten ihm eher danken, denn ohne ihn würden sie unter Umständen nichtmal im CL-Halbfinale und im DFB-Pokal Finale stehen.
Das ist Undankbarkeit auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## Thuum (20. April 2011)

Am liebsten würd ich ja für den Rest der Saison Schober ins Tor stellen und den Metzelder zum Kapitän machen,der ist wenigstens mehr Schalker als Neuer.
Aber da macht Rangnick wohl nicht mit.
Und die PK gerade eben war der absolute Witz von Neuer.
Klingt vielleicht für manche etwas hart, aber das musste jetzt mal sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Bei Bayern verdient er ein Vielfaches vom jetzigen Gehalt und hat deutlich mehr Chancen auf Titel. Wieso sollte er nicht wechseln? Wegen dem Pöbel in der Fankurve? Die wollen ihn nicht im Tor sehen, weil er Schalker ist, sondern weil er gut ist. Wenn er mal ein paar Spiele schlecht ist, wird er auch schnell ausgepfiffen. Fußballer sind halt zu 99,9% überbezahlte Söldner.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Am liebsten würd ich ja für den Rest der Saison Schober ins Tor stellen und den Metzelder zum Kapitän machen,der ist wenigstens mehr Schalker als Neuer.
> Aber da macht Rangnick wohl nicht mit.
> Und die PK gerade eben war der absolute Witz von Neuer.
> Klingt vielleicht für manche etwas hart, aber das musste jetzt mal sein.



LOL - Neuer haben die Schalaken so viel zu verdanken und das ist nun die Reaktion - wie schlecht ist das denn....


----------



## Scharamo (20. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Am liebsten würd ich ja für den Rest der Saison Schober ins Tor stellen und den Metzelder zum Kapitän machen,der ist wenigstens mehr Schalker als Neuer.
> Aber da macht Rangnick wohl nicht mit.
> Und die PK gerade eben war der absolute Witz von Neuer.
> Klingt vielleicht für manche etwas hart, aber das musste jetzt mal sein.


Wie kann man sowas sagen wenn er mal für den BVB gespielt hat... Du musst ja echt sauer sein.

Ich muss sagen ich war auch etwas enttäuscht als es die Gerüchte um Sahin gegeben hat.(er hätte es aber verdient) Aber ich denke bei ihm war eigentlich immer klar das er dieses Jahr nicht geht.
Ich meine der Junge war als Kind Balljunge beim BVB und jetzt kann er hier CL spielen. Wer wünscht sich das nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (20. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Am liebsten würd ich ja für den Rest der Saison Schober ins Tor stellen und den Metzelder zum Kapitän machen,der ist wenigstens mehr Schalker als Neuer.
> Aber da macht Rangnick wohl nicht mit.
> Und die PK gerade eben war der absolute Witz von Neuer.
> Klingt vielleicht für manche etwas hart, aber das musste jetzt mal sein.



Hast du die selbe PK gesehen wie ich? Also ich erinnere mich da an die Äußerung "Ich bin Fußballprofi. Als ich vor 10 Jahren selber in der Kurve stand hätte ich das vielleicht auch nicht verstanden. Ich sehe es jetzt auch aus einer anderen Sicht und ich habe damals Jens Lehmann auch nicht ausgepfiffen, weil ich eben auch immer noch Fan war, auch wenn er das schwarz-gelbe Trikot getragen hat"

Er will sich sportlich weiterentwickeln, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Am liebsten würd ich ja für den Rest der Saison Schober ins Tor stellen und den Metzelder zum Kapitän machen,der ist wenigstens mehr Schalker als Neuer.
> Aber da macht Rangnick wohl nicht mit.
> Und die PK gerade eben war der absolute Witz von Neuer.
> Klingt vielleicht für manche etwas hart, aber das musste jetzt mal sein.



Ohne Neuer wärt ihr nicht im CL Halbfinale und im DFB-Pokalfinale. Das sag ich einfach mal so. 

Für MICH ist Neuer zur Zeit der beste Torhüter Europas. Dass er zu den Bayer wechselt ist für mich zwar auch nicht verständlich, aber jeder Fan sollte das akzeptieren.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. April 2011)

Hm man stelle sich vor: Neuer im Tor, noch ne vernünftige Abwehr davor, dann das bekannte Mittelfeld mit den Flügelspielern Robben + Ribery und vorne die bekannten Torjäger...jo das hat was erfolgversprechendes  Und dann so ein System spielen lassen wie letztes Wochenende - Europa zittert


----------



## xXAlpolloXx (20. April 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Hm man stelle sich vor: Neuer im Tor, noch ne vernünftige Abwehr davor, dann das bekannte Mittelfeld mit den Flügelspielern Robben + Ribery und vorne die bekannten Torjäger...jo das hat was erfolgversprechendes  Und dann so ein System spielen lassen wie letztes Wochenende - Europa zittert



Naja ich sehs nicht ganz so euphorisch wie du, denn auch wenn nun ENDLICH eine vernünftige Abwehrkette (van der Wiel und Coentrao in Aussicht) mit Neuer stehen würde denke ich das gerade das Mittelfeld wieder einen wie v. Bommel brauch um Europa zu "erobern". Aber alleine der mögliche Neuer Transfer lässt mein FCB-Herz höher schlagen.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Am liebsten würd ich ja für den Rest der Saison Schober ins Tor stellen und den Metzelder zum Kapitän machen,der ist wenigstens mehr Schalker als Neuer.
> Aber da macht Rangnick wohl nicht mit.
> Und die PK gerade eben war der absolute Witz von Neuer.
> Klingt vielleicht für manche etwas hart, aber das musste jetzt mal sein.



Dann kann der Verein ja auch Neuer ablösefrei ziehen lassen, wenn er ihn gar nicht mehr haben wollt.

Aber so etwas nennt sich Fan und dankt einem Spieler auf so eine Art, obwohl der Herr Neuer sich in den Jahren für Schalke immer reingehangen hat. Ohne Neuer wäre Schalke nicht im CL-Halbfinale und auch nicht im DFB-Pokalfinale. Das er sich am Ende für Bayern entscheidet war klar und dafür gibt es mehrere Faktoren:

- seine Freundin wohnt in der Nähe von München
- die Chance mit den Bayern Titel zu gewinnen ist bedeutend höher als auf Schalke (50 Jahre keine Schale usw.)
- die Chance international in der CL zu vertreten sein ist ebenfalls höher
- nettes Gehalt obendrein
- viele Nationalspieler


----------



## Scharamo (21. April 2011)

Real gewinnt gegen Barca mit 1:0 und ist damit Spanischer Pokalsieger (Copas del Rey).

In einem interessanten Spiel in dem jedem Team eine bessere Halbzeit hatte gewinnt Real durch ein Tor von C. Ronaldo in der 102. Minute. Es ist der 18. Pokalerfolg für Real Madrid.

Real hatte in der ersten Halbzeit die klar besseren Torchancen. Barcelona hatte bis zu 50. eigentlich keine. In der zweiten Halbzeit spielt denn aber eigentlich nur Barca. Und Real nur mit langen Bällen zu Kontern. Die Verlängerung war eigentlich recht ausgeglichen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2011)

Was sich Pepe da gestern nach dem Tor erlaubt hat ist eine Frechheit. Real hat meiner Meinung nach zwar verdient gewonnen, aber hätte sich auch nicht wundern müssen, wenn sie sich ein Gegentor einfangen. Barca hatte gute Chancen, aber entweder war man nicht konsequent genug oder Casillas war im Weg.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann kann der Verein ja auch Neuer ablösefrei ziehen lassen, wenn er ihn gar nicht mehr haben wollt.
> 
> Aber so etwas nennt sich Fan und dankt einem Spieler auf so eine Art, obwohl der Herr Neuer sich in den Jahren für Schalke immer reingehangen hat. Ohne Neuer wäre Schalke nicht im CL-Halbfinale und auch nicht im DFB-Pokalfinale. Das er sich am Ende für Bayern entscheidet war klar und dafür gibt es mehrere Faktoren:
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so (Und ich bin Schalker). Er ist auf Schalke bekannt geworden, hat sich auf Schalke entwickelt (seit wann steht er im Tor? 08? So irgendwie wars) und ist auf Schalke einer der besten Torhüter geworden. Aber er will und MUSS sich weiterentwickeln, grade im Kampf um die Nummer 1 im Deutschen tor und auf dauer (selbst wenn er Grandios hält) ist es einfach nichts wenn er am Ende der Saison 40 Tore kassiert hat, bei denen er Chancenlos ist. Das ruiniert die TW Statistik^^. Ich bin ihm Dankbar, er hat viel für den Fc Schalke getan und ich gönne es ihm. Jedoch darf niemand ausser acht lassen, dass Manuel erst durch den Fc Schalke bekannt wurde, hätte man bei Rost´s Verletzung jemand anderen gewählt/Nachgekauft.

An dieser Stelle: Danke Manuel, viel Glück , früher oder später, beim Fc Bayern.


----------



## Grushdak (22. April 2011)

Hat zwar nix mit der Umfrage zu tun, find's aber einfach nur köstlich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12f7t1XqOaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## RaDon27 (25. April 2011)

Ich denk auch, dass man Neuers Entscheidung respektieren sollte, selbst als Fan. Fands zum Beispiel echt bescheuert, was die "Fans" auf seiner Facebookfanseite abgezogen haben.
Was ich aber garnet verstehen kann: es scheint ja nen Angebot von ManU vorgelegen zu ham, warum geht er net drauf ein und sagt von vorneherein "nein, kein Ausland". Allein der Gedanke, mit Giggsy, Scholesy oder Rooney spielen zu dürfen  oder der kleinen Erbse =D... nuja, wobei natürlich Robben, Schweinsteiger, Gomez usw. auch net verkehrt is. Egal, is sein Ding. Wechsel ins Ausland komtm bestimmt noch, jung isser ja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2011)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Ich denk auch, dass man Neuers Entscheidung respektieren sollte, selbst als Fan. Fands zum Beispiel echt bescheuert, was die "Fans" auf seiner Facebookfanseite abgezogen haben.
> Was ich aber garnet verstehen kann: es scheint ja nen Angebot von ManU vorgelegen zu ham, warum geht er net drauf ein und sagt von vorneherein "nein, kein Ausland". Allein der Gedanke, mit Giggsy, Scholesy oder Rooney spielen zu dürfen  oder der kleinen Erbse =D... nuja, wobei natürlich Robben, Schweinsteiger, Gomez usw. auch net verkehrt is. Egal, is sein Ding. Wechsel ins Ausland komtm bestimmt noch, jung isser ja



Ich schätze Neuer nicht so ein. Ich denke, er wird ne lange lange Zeit bei Bayern bleiben,ähnlich wie Kahn. Wenn er dort die ersten Titel holt erst recht. Und wer weiß, vielleicht gewinnen sie auch mal die CL, dass sie das Zeug dazu haben, konnte man letzte Saison sehen. 

Irgendwann wird er dann sicherlich auch zu Schalke zurückkehren, und dort den Titelfluch besiegen.


----------



## Potpotom (25. April 2011)

So, die Hertha nun definitiv zurück in der Bundesliga. In diesem Sinne... HA HO HE, Herhta BSC. Auf ein schönes Fussballfest am 34. Spieltag.


----------



## RaDon27 (26. April 2011)

Sollten die Bayern tatsächlich international mal wieder nen Titel holen bzw. sich in der Championsleague gut anstellen, kann das gut sein. Aber ich glaub, wenn Neuer die Leistung die nächsten Jahre so brignt wie gerade, werden noch einige lukrative Angebote reinflattern^^ Casillas' und Cesars Zeiten sind auch irgendwann vorbei ;D

Ach, wb Berlin. Alles Andere als nen Wiederaufstieg wäre auch "unangebracht" gewesen


----------



## Edou (26. April 2011)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Sollten die Bayern tatsächlich international mal wieder nen Titel holen bzw. sich in der Championsleague gut anstellen, kann das gut sein. Aber ich glaub, wenn Neuer die Leistung die nächsten Jahre so brignt wie gerade, werden noch einige lukrative Angebote reinflattern^^ Casillas' und Cesars Zeiten sind auch irgendwann vorbei ;D
> 
> Ach, wb Berlin. Alles Andere als nen Wiederaufstieg wäre auch "unangebracht" gewesen



Aber wenn er sich an dass, was er sagte, hält, wird er nur innerhalb der Bundesliga Spielen. Aber er könnte seine Meinung ja ändern, wenn er noch etwas "Reift" er ist ja noch Jung. =)


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Wie von mir erwartet: ManU gewinnt gegen Schalke mit 2:0.

Damit sollte für Schalke wohl die CL um sein, außer es passiert doch noch ein Wunder.


----------



## hyakiss25 (26. April 2011)

war ja klar das schalke verliert^^


----------



## shadow24 (27. April 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> war ja klar das schalke verliert^^




na klar...also wer da was anderes erwartet hat kennt sich mit Fussball nicht aus...
wunderte mich nur über die sogenannten experten die schalke nach dem sieg gegen die total formschwache Inter-mannschaft mehr zugetraut haben als nur halbfinale...
allerdings wurden die gestern schon in der 1.hz eines besseren belehrt,wo neuer dank seiner glanzparaden schalke vor einem debakel gerettet hat..

allerdings interessiert mich auch net wirklich schalke.wichtig ist das heutige spiel.
und da seh ich ausnahmsweise mal real vorne,da bei barca fast die gesamte abwehr fehlt(pullmoll zwar wieder fit,aber ohne spielpraxis) und dazu noch iniesta(!!!)

so razyl,jetzt werden wir sehen was barca mit messi ohne den begnadeten iniesta wert ist


----------



## RaDon27 (27. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Aber wenn er sich an dass, was er sagte, hält, wird er nur innerhalb der Bundesliga Spielen. Aber er könnte seine Meinung ja ändern, wenn er noch etwas "Reift" er ist ja noch Jung. =)



Genau das meinte ich eigentlich ja auch^^ Er hats zwar gesagt, muss ja der Meinung aber net bleiben  Kann sich noch einiges ändern.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so razyl,jetzt werden wir sehen was barca mit messi ohne den begnadeten iniesta wert ist



Tja, anscheinend noch genug um mit zwei kleinen Genie-Streichen schnell und einfach Real Madrid zu besiegen 

Vor allem das zweite Tor war einfach großartig, einfach nur WELTKLASSE <3


----------



## schattental (27. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, anscheinend noch genug um mit zwei kleinen Genie-Streichen schnell und einfach Real Madrid zu besiegen
> 
> Vor allem das zweite Tor war einfach großartig, einfach nur WELTKLASSE <3


ok,heute verneige ich mich vor messi...hat er zum schluss im alleingang real bezwungen.hätte mich sogar gefreut wenn ich nich auf real geld gesetzt hätte


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2011)

Für alle die das 2:0 (wie ich) nicht gesehen haben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ve8Bu0KmJ0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Grandioses Tor...meine Livestreams hielten nur bis zur 40. Minute -.-

edit: Neuer Link


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Für alle die das 2:0 (wie ich) nicht gesehen haben:



Unterstreicht für mich nur, dass er derzeit der beste Fußballer der Welt ist


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

"Dieses Video enthält Content von UEFA, daher wurde es gesperrt."


----------



## Wolfmania (28. April 2011)

Am besten war gestern abend aber Schiedsrichter Stark, eine echt "starke" Leistung in diesem Hexenkessel - ncoh einmal rot wäre sogar angebracht gewesen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

> [font=Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif]Nach dem Spiel warten die Journalisten zunächst vergeblich auf den exzentrischen Coach. Erst spät kam Mourinho – und hatte dann seinen zweiten großen Auftritt des Abends! „Wenn ich ihm (dem Schiedsrichter, d. Red.) und der Uefa sagen würde, was ich denke und fühle, würde meine Karriere heute enden”, sagte Mourinho nach der Partie. „Eines Tages hoffe ich eine Antwort auf die Frage zu bekommen: Warum?”[/font]



http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/jose-mourinho/platzverweis-fuer-the-special-one-17617262.bild.html

Die Welt ist gegen Real. Wirkt schon leicht Paranoid, was Mou da von sich gibt. Die rote Karte war vollkommen verdient, Stark hatte die Partie gut im Griff finde ich. 

Barca hat das Spiel eigentlich über 90 Minuten bestimmt, zwar zunächst keine zwingenden Chancen erspielt, aber am Ende doch verdient gewonnen. Und was Messi da bei den 2 Toren gezeigt hat...Weltklasse. Genau DAS ist der Grund, warum er Weltfussballer geworden ist. Nicht Xavi, nicht Iniesta, nicht Ronaldo, die zweifelsfrei alle begnadete Fussballer sind. Aber Messi ist eben unglaublich. 

Und das 2te Tor erst...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTBjuiM4Gvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sensationell


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Slalomstangen... könnte man glatt meinen, der spielt gegen einen Amateur-Verein.


----------



## iceteaboss (29. April 2011)

Einfach nur noch peinlich von Barcelona wie sie gespielt haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Einfach nur noch peinlich von Barcelona wie sie gespielt haben.



Wieso? Beide Teams waren fast gleichwertig, Barcelona war offensiv einen Tick besser, Messi hat zwei Chancen perfekt ausgenutzt, während Real das nicht geschafft hat. Somit hat Barcelona verdient gewonnen - peinlich war höchstens der Auftritt von Real, die qualitativ nicht schlechter sind als Barca.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. April 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Einfach nur noch peinlich von Barcelona wie sie gespielt haben.



...verschrieben ? Hoffentlich Madrid gemeint ...?


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2011)

Vielleicht hat er gerade mit Barca gegen mich bei Fifa gespielt: HSV 4:1 Barcelona. Muhahaha!
'tschuldigung, das musste raus.


----------



## iceteaboss (30. April 2011)

Hat keiner mitgekriegt das Barca wie die Schwalbenkönige gespielt haben?



* Dani Alves und so.
*


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Hat keiner mitgekriegt das Barca wie die Schwalbenkönige gespielt haben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat keiner mitgekriegt, dass Real Madrid einfach nur verteidigen wollte? Eine Taktik geht nicht zweimal gegen den selben Gegner auf. Hätte Madrid offensiver gespielt hätten sie ja wohl auch gnadenlos verloren...


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

Wie ist das Spiel eig ausgegangen ? 
Sorry ,ich war im Urlaub & hab das irgendwie verpennt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Hat keiner mitgekriegt das Barca wie die Schwalbenkönige gespielt haben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer ist und so ?

Bei der roten Karte konnte man klar einen Kontakt sehen, ob Alves dann noch extra doll gefallen ist weiß man nicht. Fakt ist: mit gestreckter Sohle in die Zweikampf = Rot.


----------



## iceteaboss (30. April 2011)

Es war kein Kontakt. Das Pepe so in den Zweikampf geht ist nicht korrekt, das stimmt. Aber das sich Alves danach 2 Minuten auf den Boden wälzt und dann vom Platz getragen wird und anschliessend wieder putz Munter ins Spiel kommt ist lächerlich.

Das ganze Teams hat Fouls und Fehlentscheidung vom Schiedsrichter provoziert.


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Es war kein Kontakt. Das Pepe so in den Zweikampf geht ist nicht korrekt, das stimmt. Aber das sich Alves danach 2 Minuten auf den Boden wälzt und dann vom Platz getragen wird und anschliessend wieder putz Munter ins Spiel kommt ist lächerlich.
> 
> Das ganze Teams hat Fouls und Fehlentscheidung vom Schiedsrichter provoziert.



Er hat die rote Karte verdient. Genauso wie Mourinho für seine lächerlichen Behauptungen hoffentlich lang genug gesperrt wird.


----------



## Lillyan (30. April 2011)

Zur Feier des Tages gönne ich mir einen Spampost:

*OLEEEEE OLE OLE OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

Glückwunsch an Dortmund. Wenn Leverkusen so doof ist und gegen Köln verliert, haben sie es auch nicht mehr verdient. 

Zu meinem HSV sag ich mal lieber nix. Eine lustlose und trostlose Truppe, die für einen trostlosen und einfach nur noch lächerlichen Verein spielt. Wenn man nächste Saison im Abstiegskampf steckt realisiert man hoffentlich, was für große Fehler man diese Saison gemacht hat. Höhepunkt die Hoffmann-Entlassung und die peinliche Sportchef-Suche.


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf an die Borussia, die endlich Meister ist. Über die Saison gehen natürlich verdient, obwohl sie sich in den letzten paar Wochen jedoch nicht mehr so stark präsentiert hat. Da merkt man doch, dass die Mannschaft ziemlich belastet war. Ich bin gespannt, wie sie die nächste Saison bewältigen. Bundesliga, DFB Pokal und Champions League - für die recht junge Truppe wird das eine enorme Belastung. Da wird sich dann zeigen, ob Dortmund auch im Jahr 1 nach der Meisterschaft noch weiter eine Rolle spielen wird und kann. Der VFB Stuttgart und der VFL Wolfsburg haben das ja komplett verpasst.

Interessant wird auch noch der Abstiegskampf: Auf einmal kann Gladbach doch noch den Abstieg verhindern und St. Pauli ist wohl schon so gut wie weg. Schade für den Verein, der eigentlich recht symphatisch ist.


Edit:

Umfrage Teil 1 entfernt


----------



## Scharamo (30. April 2011)

BVB!
DEUTSCHER MEISTER 2010/2011!!!!!
Und nächstes Jahr rocken wir die CL!!!!!


----------



## Lillyan (30. April 2011)

Das Spiel heut Abend wird aber auch interessant, zum einen wegen Neuer und seiner Begrüßung in Bayern, zum anderen weil Bayern sich doch noch vor Hannover festsetzen kann die ja heute verloren haben. Für Schalke gehts ja eigentlich um nichts.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2011)

Ach, die "Deppen" der Schickeria werden den Neuer wieder nicht akzeptieren, sie haben ja den Kraft 

BTW: Glückwunsch BvB.


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das Spiel heut Abend wird aber auch interessant, zum einen wegen Neuer und seiner Begrüßung in Bayern, zum anderen weil Bayern sich doch noch vor Hannover festsetzen kann die ja heute verloren haben. Für Schalke gehts ja eigentlich um nichts.



Nicht nur wegen der Begrüßung in Bayern, sondern auch die Reaktionen der Schalke-Fans werden wohl nicht durchgehend positiv bleiben. Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Spiel, wobei ich die Daumen für die Bayern drücke. Ich will und kann Hannover 96 nicht in der Champions League sehen. Falls der Verein überhaupt die Qualifikation schaffen würde, was ja auch noch ausstehen würde.


----------



## Scharamo (30. April 2011)

Schaut euch Bayern gegen Schalke an! Ein wirklich tolles Spiel. Zumindest in den ersten 17 Minuten. Es steht schon 3:1!


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2011)

JA, meine fresse?!?!?!?

Was ist denn in Müchen für ne Party? 

3:1 nach rund 20 Minuten? Und Neuer patzt oooooh =/


----------



## Scharamo (30. April 2011)

Das Spiel macht echt spass! Bayern spielt echt geilen Fussball. Wäre Bayern mal so eiskalt gegen Inter gewesen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. April 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH endlich 7 jahre gewartet. 
Danke 1 FC KÖLN bierausgeb ^^. Na und bayern kommt in qualli und fliegt raus ahahahahhahahahahaahhahahah.


Ahhhh 2 wochen noch dan her mit dem ding ^^.Noch 3 mal die schalle dan haben wir bayern ein ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH endlich 7 jahre gewartet.
> Danke 1 FC KÖLN bierausgeb ^^. Na und bayern kommt in qualli und fliegt raus ahahahahhahahahahaahhahahah.



Was denkst du wo Dortmund in der CL landet? Gruppenphase und quer raus...

Wie schön, dass es solche tollen Fußball-Fans gibt...


----------



## Scharamo (30. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was denkst du wo Dortmund in der CL landet? Gruppenphase und quer raus...
> Wie schön, dass es solche tollen Fußball-Fans gibt...


Ich denke das Dortmund die KO Runde erreichen kann. Dieses Jahre war die EL Gruppe doch auch fast auf CL nivea(u).



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ahhhh 2 wochen noch dan her mit dem ding ^^.Noch 3 mal die schalle dan haben wir bayern ein ^^


München hat glaub 22 und wir jetzt 7


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. April 2011)

Also bei sky sagten sie was mit 9 ka was die gemeint haben. 
Und ich sehe Dortmund im viertelfinale oder halbfinale


----------



## Lillyan (30. April 2011)

Mir ists recht wurscht wie weit sie kommen. Sie haben schönen Fußball abgeliefert und haben die nerven bewart als sie mal ein kleines Zwischentief hatten und haben sich wieder aufgerappelt, was für so eine junge Mannschaft echt bemerkenswert ist. Ich hab gespannt wie es weiter geht, habe aber keine Erwartungshaltung.


----------



## Scharamo (30. April 2011)

Ka ob ichs hier schonmal verlinkt hab:www.fussballfan.de ist ein Browsergame


----------



## Falathrim (30. April 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Also bei sky sagten sie was mit 9 ka was die gemeint haben.
> Und ich sehe Dortmund im viertelfinale oder halbfinale



Also ich weiß nicht wer 9 Deutsche Meisterschaften haben soll, aber ich weiß dass Bayern 21 hat 
Ansonsten glaubst du doch hoffentlich selber nicht, dass Bayern in der EM-Quali rausfliegt? Wenn man die Abwehr verstärkt (Neuer sicher, Coentrao relativ sicher, van der Wiel kommt wohl nicht aber vielleicht ein Lahm-Backup, 1-2 starke Innenverteidiger, evtl. Vidal) und die Spieler die derzeit vergleichsweise schlecht spielen (Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Kroos) auf ihr Bestniveau kommen dann haben die Bayern ihr Halbfinal-Ticket so gut wie sicher. Bedenkt man dann noch dass das Finale 2012 in München ausgetragen wird...


----------



## Scharamo (1. Mai 2011)

Ich würde München aufjedenfall wünschen das sie in CL Finale kommen. (und da gegen den BVB verlieren)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Coentrao relativ sicher



Hatte der nicht behauptet er wäre "genervt" von dem Bayern-Angebot? Hörte sich für mich jedenfalls nicht sehr sicher an oder hat sich da inzwischen was geändert?


----------



## Scharamo (1. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hatte der nicht behauptet er wäre "genervt" von dem Bayern-Angebot? Hörte sich für mich jedenfalls nicht sehr sicher an oder hat sich da inzwischen was geändert?


Die meisten Spieler gehen doch am Ende doch ehh dahin wo es das meiste Geld gibt. Siehe Neuer, er war jetzt 20 Jahre bei Schalke und geht jetzt zu Bayern. Da gibts halt mehr Geld und natürlich auch mehr CL Spiele. Genauso wir es mit jedem Spieler gehen den Bayern haben will. Sie bieten viel Geld und die Möglichkeit fast sicher CL zu spielen, warum sollte da jmd. dazu nein sagen  Wenn er nicht gerade Nuri Sahin heißt meine ich natürlich.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hatte der nicht behauptet er wäre "genervt" von dem Bayern-Angebot? Hörte sich für mich jedenfalls nicht sehr sicher an oder hat sich da inzwischen was geändert?



Er sagte, dass er genervt davon sei, andauernd angerufen zu werden. Das haben manche Medien als Ausspruch gegen die Bayern angesehen. Allerdings dürfen die Bayern gar nicht direkt an ihn herantreten, da man nach UEFA-Regelung erst ein halbes Jahr vor Ablauf des Vertrages direkt Gespräche mit dem Spieler führen darf - und Coentrao hat Vertrag bis 2016  Zudem wurden diese Aussagen im Vorfeld des Liga-Spiels gegen den Erzrivalen Porto getätigt, also wollte man vermutlich Ruhe reinbringen. Bei Neuer hat man ja auch ewig dementiert - und tuts immer noch.

Allerdings bin ich schon wieder nicht so überzeugt, hatte vor dem Post noch nicht auf transfermarkt.de gelesen, gab da heute massenhaft Meldungen, nämlich:
1. O'Jogo, eines der großen portugiesischen Sportblätter behauptet, dass Bayern ein offizielles Gebot von 20 (+5 Prämien) Millionen abgegeben hätte, das von Benfica abgelehnt wurde, Bayern will beim Wettbieten mit u.a. angeblich Chelsea nicht mitziehen.

2. Abola, das zweite große Sportblatt, hat behauptet, dass sich der Präsident von Benfica mit Verantwortlichen von Real Madrid getroffen hätte, die Verhandlungen aber an der Forderung nach 30 Millionen Ablöse gescheitert seien -> Wurde jedoch von Benfica direkt dementiert (Also die Verhandlungen)
goal.com hat da reininterpretiert, dass Bayern weiterhin der Führende in der Gesamtwertung ist 

3. Die tz bezieht sich auf O'Jogo und betont noch einmal, dass Coentrao der Wunschkandidat ist

Also einige News. 
Dafür verdichten sich die Anzeichen für Jerome Boateng 

edit: 
Eine Aussage von Coentrao war, dass er ohne zu zögern einen lebenslangen Vertrag bei Benfica unterzeichnen würde. Für einen Wechsel spricht nur, dass Benfica hochverschuldet ist


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2011)

Bei Liga Total sagte Neuer folgendes zu seiner Zukunft.



> Mein Ziel ist es, innerhalb Deutschlands zu wechseln. Es gibt mehrere Parteien. Einmal die Verantwortlichen von Schalke 04, den Spieler Manuel Neuer und einen anderen Verein.



Damit dürfte wohl klar sein, dass ManU nicht Neuer bekommt. Jetzt dreht sich alles nur noch um die Ablösesumme, die der FCB blechen muss. Denke mal spätestens Juni ist der Transfer perfekt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Mai 2011)

ManU wollte den Neuer doch gar nicht. Sir Alex Aussage war doch klar: "NO!".

Aber vlt. kommt ja noch ein anderer Verein. Mehr Geld bekommt er sicherlich bei Man City, nur ob die einen Torhüter brauchen?


----------



## llcool13 (1. Mai 2011)

Na dann mal die besten Glückwünsche nach Dortmund. Wirklich hochverdient diese Meisterschaft. Zum Ende hin nochmal ein wenig Nerven gezeigt aber ansonsten den, wie ich finde, schönsteen Fussball dieser Jahr gezeigt. Sowas würde ich mir von meinem HSV auch mal wieder wünschen. Aber da werden die Amis wohl vorher Fussballweltmeister


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

*Hoeneß: "Wir bezahlen keine Mondpreise." Tönnies: "Wir bestimmen immer noch wie hoch der Mond steht." Rummenigge: "Wir haben ja gerade abnehmenden Mond.*


----------



## Falathrim (1. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ManU wollte den Neuer doch gar nicht. Sir Alex Aussage war doch klar: "NO!".
> 
> Aber vlt. kommt ja noch ein anderer Verein. Mehr Geld bekommt er sicherlich bei Man City, nur ob die einen Torhüter brauchen?



Auch Manchester City sitzt in Manchester. Und da Neuer nur in Deutschland wechseln will, ist das halt doch egal 

Naja, die deutsche Liga ist gelaufen, dafür wirds in England nochmal richtig spannend! ManU hat in Arsenal gepatzt, Chelsea in Tottenham den Pflichtsieg eingefahren, damit trennt die beiden Mannschaften 3 Spieltage vor Schluss nur noch ein Sieg - den Chelsea im direkten Duell am kommenden Wochenende einfahren kann.


----------



## Desdinova (4. Mai 2011)

Gestern Abend wurde Barca ohne große Probleme ins Finale gepfiffen. Ich bin Barcelona eigentlich recht zugetan, nachdem ich mal ein Heimspiel im Camp Nou erleben durfte, aber das was Real Madrid gestern angetan wurde hat keine Mannschaft verdient. Die Leistung des Schiedsrichters war mehr als unterirdisch und er hat jeden Funken Hoffnung auf eine offene Partie sofort im Keim erstickt. Beginnend mit dem nicht gegebenen, regulären Tor durch Higuain (hier hätte mindestens ein Freistoß für Real und eine gelbe Karte für Barca rausspringen müssen) und gefolgt von weiteren haarsträubenden Fehlentscheidungen, wie dem angeblichen Foul von Di Maria an Puyol oder dem für Barca gepfiffenen Freistoß, bei dem Mascherano hätte Gelb sehen müssen. Allein die vielen Schwalben und das andauernde Simulieren einer Tätlichkeit hätten für den einen oder anderen Spieler der rot-blauen eine Karte nach sich ziehen müssen. Auf diesem Auge war der Schiri aber mehr als blind. Dass man die letzten zehn Minuten keinen Fußball sondern nur noch vor Schmerzen krampfende Katalanen gesehen hat, kennt man ja eh schon. Für Barca hat ein Spiel heutzutage nur noch 80 Minuten, wenn sie in Führung liegen. Der einzige Spieler von Real der sich, wie schon öfter, daneben benommen hat, war Adebayor. Der Kerl hat mit seiner Auffassung von Zweikämpfen tatsächlich nichts auf dem Platz verloren.
Ich persönlich hoffe jetzt nur noch auf einen Sieg von ManU im Finale. Barca hat sich gestern einiges an Sympathien verspielt.


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Mai 2011)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wurde Barca ohne große Probleme ins Finale gepfiffen...



öhm hast Du ein anderes Spiel gesehen als ich? Bin weder Barca-noch Real-Fan aber der Schiri hat für beide Seiten viel laufen lassen und wollte partout mit 22 Spielern das Spiel beenden. Bevorteilt wurde meiner Ansicht nach keiner - auch ein Real-Spieler hätte eig vom Platz gehört. Wenigstens hatte das Spiel mehr Fußball als das Hinspiel, und es war ein wirklich schönes Tor, vor allem der Pass in die Mitte war genial.


----------



## Desdinova (4. Mai 2011)

Das Tor von Barca war schön, keine Frage. Aber allein wie die Umstände um das nicht gegebene Tor vom Schiri bewertet wurden, war schon sehr eigenartig. Die anderen Situationen hab ich ja schon erwähnt. Es gab keinen einzigen Freistoß in der nähe von Barcas Strafraum obwohl es hier einige Fouls gab (Mascherano z.B.) die gepfiffen hätten werden müssen. Ich würde mich jetzt auch wundern, wenn ich mit der Meinung ganz allein dastehe. In der Sportsbar, in der ich das Spiel gesehen hab, ist die Grundstimmung eher pro Barcelona gewesen, was nach dem Hinspiel auf verständlich ist. Aber nach der ersten Halbzeit waren sich eigentlich alle einig, dass unter diesem Schiedsrichter Barca ins Finale kommt.
Adebayor hätte aber tatsächlich mit Gelb-Rot vom Platz gehört, das hat mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2011)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wurde Barca ohne große Probleme ins Finale gepfiffen. Ich bin Barcelona eigentlich recht zugetan, nachdem ich mal ein Heimspiel im Camp Nou erleben durfte, aber das was Real Madrid gestern angetan wurde hat keine Mannschaft verdient. Die Leistung des Schiedsrichters war mehr als unterirdisch und er hat jeden Funken Hoffnung auf eine offene Partie sofort im Keim erstickt. Beginnend mit dem nicht gegebenen, regulären Tor durch Higuain (hier hätte mindestens ein Freistoß für Real und eine gelbe Karte für Barca rausspringen müssen) und gefolgt von weiteren haarsträubenden Fehlentscheidungen, wie dem angeblichen Foul von Di Maria an Puyol oder dem für Barca gepfiffenen Freistoß, bei dem Mascherano hätte Gelb sehen müssen. Allein die vielen Schwalben und das andauernde Simulieren einer Tätlichkeit hätten für den einen oder anderen Spieler der rot-blauen eine Karte nach sich ziehen müssen. Auf diesem Auge war der Schiri aber mehr als blind. Dass man die letzten zehn Minuten keinen Fußball sondern nur noch vor Schmerzen krampfende Katalanen gesehen hat, kennt man ja eh schon. Für Barca hat ein Spiel heutzutage nur noch 80 Minuten, wenn sie in Führung liegen. Der einzige Spieler von Real der sich, wie schon öfter, daneben benommen hat, war Adebayor. Der Kerl hat mit seiner Auffassung von Zweikämpfen tatsächlich nichts auf dem Platz verloren.
> Ich persönlich hoffe jetzt nur noch auf einen Sieg von ManU im Finale. Barca hat sich gestern einiges an Sympathien verspielt.



Barca hat sowie im Hinspiel als auch im Rückspiel den besseren Fussball gezeigt. Deswegen sind sie für mich verdient weiter. Und das was Real gestern in Sachen Zweikampfverhalten gezeigt hat war lächerlich. Satte 31 (!!) Fouls. Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen, eigentlich können sie froh sein keine Rote gesehen zu haben. 

So ein Spiel zu pfeifen ist nicht einfach, jeder Spieler geht bei der kleinsten Berührung zu Boden und simuliert bis ins unermessliche. Alles muss mit dem Schiri diskutiert werden, und wenn dieser dann mal ein Foul für die gegnerische Mannschaft pfeift heißt es gleich "Verschwöööööööörung". 

Übrigens ich fand auch, dass Stark im Hinspiel wirklich gut gepfiffen hat. Ob Barca nun weiter ist, weil (Zitat Mourinho) "die Uefa und Schiris gegen Real und für Barca sind", mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber Barca ist verdient im Finale, und Real hat verdient die Copa gewonnen.


----------



## Scharamo (4. Mai 2011)

Heute gehts für Schalke um alles! Wäre echt cool wenn sie es doch noch schaffen. (Ich denke auch als Dortmund darf man S04 die Daumen drücken wenn sie internatinal spielen)


----------



## schattental (4. Mai 2011)

ich bin für das spiel heute zwiegespalten:vom herzen her drück ich natürlich unserer mannschaft die daumen,aber vom kopf her denke ich dass schalke ne fette packung kriegt und hab deswegen auch auf manu kohle gesetzt


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2011)

Überraschung: ManU führt mit 4:1 gegen Schalke und das mit der zweiten Garde. 

Also schon wieder das Finale FC Barcelona gegen Manchester United.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Mai 2011)

fand ich schon etwas verblüffend,das Ferguson sein team auf 9 positionen verändert hatte und wirklich die zweite garde auflaufen liess,die trotzdem in allen belangen schalke bei weitem überlegen war
schalke hatte glück im viertelfinale auf die formschwachen mailänder getroffen zu sein,denn bei so ziemlich jeden anderen gegner wäre spätestens da für schalke ende der geschichte gewesen...naja,so haben die blauweissen mal ein bischen CL-gelder eingenommen.hoffentlich verpulvern die das nicht wie immer für irgendwelche flops


----------



## Potpotom (5. Mai 2011)

Wie zu erwarten war... für die Schalker Truppe kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass derzeit nur Bayern CL-reif ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass Dortmund weiter kommt als Schalke, eher wird noch früher Schluss sein, bei Leverkusen ist es das gleiche. Und über Hannover braucht man eigentlich gar nicht zu reden, aber die schaffens wohl eh nicht mehr.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass derzeit nur Bayern CL-reif ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass Dortmund weiter kommt als Schalke, eher wird noch früher Schluss sein, bei Leverkusen ist es das gleiche. Und über Hannover braucht man eigentlich gar nicht zu reden, aber die schaffens wohl eh nicht mehr.




also bei hannover geb ich dir zu 100% recht.die wären nur kannonenfutter in der CL...
aber Dortmund ist doch nun wirklich nich schlecht gewesen die saison.denen würde ich auch so mind. viertelfinale zutrauen.
leverkusen ist schwer zu sagen.die haben in der euroleague mal so und mal so gespielt.kommt drauf an wen die als gegner bekommen...


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also bei hannover geb ich dir zu 100% recht.die wären nur kannonenfutter in der CL...
> aber Dortmund ist doch nun wirklich nich schlecht gewesen die saison.denen würde ich auch so mind. viertelfinale zutrauen.
> leverkusen ist schwer zu sagen.die haben in der euroleague mal so und mal so gespielt.kommt drauf an wen die als gegner bekommen...



Dortmund hat national gut gespielt, auch weil sie im Endeffekt früh aus der Europa-Liga und aus dem DFB Pokal rausgeflogen sind. Sie konnten sich voll und ganz auf die Liga konzentrieren und so ihren Fußball durchspielen. 

In der Europa Liga sind sie ja gescheitert und man muss sehen, ob es für sie in der CL besser laufen wird.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2011)

Vornweg ein heftiges:
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

Aber was für ein Spiel auf St. Pauli - Bayern demontiert den gesamten Verein und schenkt ihnen gleich 8 (!) Treffer ein. Wahnsinn! Einfach nur geil 

Hannover verliert zeitgleich in Stuttgart und verabschiedet sich damit von den CL-Träumen, während Bayern aufeinmal noch Vizemeister werden kann. Aber nur, wenn man nächste Woche gewinnt und Leverkusen verliert...

Und noch zwei Entscheidungen sind gefallen:

Gomze ist wohl so gut wie Torschützenkönig und St. Pauli steigt ab.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und noch zwei Entscheidungen sind gefallen:
> 
> Gomze ist wohl so gut wie Torschützenkönig und St. Pauli steigt ab. *Ausserdem ist Köln sicher dem Abstieg entkommen*



fix'd


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (7. Mai 2011)

Finde gut Das Bayern die Hannoveraner in die Euroleague geschossen hat, da werden die auch mehr erreichen

BTW: Rot-Weiss bis in den Tod


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2011)

So, Manchester United hat Chelsea daheim 2:1 geschlagen und ist damit so gut wie Meister. Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2011)

Damit spielt Ferguson am letzen Spieltag selbst wieder mit....


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Mai 2011)

Und was ist das mit Eintracht Frankfurt ? Bekommt man diese Bekloppten da nicht in den Griff ?? Es ist einfach nur peinlich was da abgeht - und "Ich tue das weil ich ein absolut reines Gewissen hab"-Daum reißt auch nix mehr - das war's wohl und bei solchen "Fans" denkt man nur - Gott sei Dank steigt einfach ab oder ? Schade für die richtigen Fans...
Ach ja: und Augsburg 1.Liga - Derby gegen Bayern das ist ja mal cool :-)


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Und was ist das mit Eintracht Frankfurt ? Bekommt man diese Bekloppten da nicht in den Griff ?? Es ist einfach nur peinlich was da abgeht - und "Ich tue das weil ich ein absolut reines Gewissen hab"-Daum reißt auch nix mehr - das war's wohl und bei solchen "Fans" denkt man nur - Gott sei Dank steigt einfach ab oder ? Schade für die richtigen Fans...
> Ach ja: und Augsburg 1.Liga - Derby gegen Bayern das ist ja mal cool :-)




jo und daum verteidigt auch noch immer die hools...er immer mit seinen "ich kann die ja verstehen"...hallo?da versteh ich gar nix mehr.also wenn die fans so ausrasten udn auf dem platz stürmen hört bei mir jegliches verständnis auf.solche "fans" müssen mit der vollen härte des gesetzes bestraft werden...
ich möchte auch noch mit meinem kleinen sohn ins stadion.da hab ich kein bock darauf mit ihm in sowas zu geraten..


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2011)

Ich will das ja auch nicht schönreden.. aber jeder Verein hat seine Ultras.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich will das ja auch nicht schönreden.. aber jeder Verein hat seine Ultras.



Dann aber lieber solche die "Koan Neuer" Schilder hochhalten als so einen Mist...witzig fand ich ja die Schilder "Koan 2.Liga" am Samstag in Gladbach mein ich - da mußte ich ja schmunzeln


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2011)

Ich frag mich, was diese Idioten vorhaben, wenn sie tatsächlich in die Kabine gelangen? Die Spieler schlagen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... was aber dann? Rumstehen und motzen? Einfach lächerlich, das ganze.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, was diese Idioten vorhaben, wenn sie tatsächlich in die Kabine gelangen? Die Spieler schlagen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... was aber dann? Rumstehen und motzen? Einfach lächerlich, das ganze.




naja,das ganze lebt ja von der gruppendynamik...so etwas kann ganz schnell eskalieren.es kann passieren das die nur rumrandalieren und rumgrölen,aber wenn sich der eine oder andere spieler wehrt,oder schlimmer, angst kriegt und sich von der gruppe entfernt und verfolgt wird von som rasenden pulk,dann kann das schon ganz schön schlimm enden 
meist ist ja der "rädelsführer" entscheidend was passiert.wenn einer auf schlägerei aus ist,gibts halt keile
wie auch immer.ich hoffe solche bilder bleiben selten...


----------



## Scharamo (9. Mai 2011)

Sahin geht zu Real... wie soll man sich jetzt über die Meisterschaft freuen...


----------



## Falathrim (9. Mai 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Sahin geht zu Real... wie soll man sich jetzt über die Meisterschaft freuen...



Freu dich doch über die Meisterschaft UND für Sahin. Es ist doch super für ihn, dass sein Talent derart gewürdigt wird, dass er direkt von einem der größten und mit Sicherheit dem bekanntesten Verein der Welt in diesem Starensemble spielt.
Er wird den BVB mit Sicherheit immer im Herzen tragen, aber für ihn ist es aus sportlicher Perspektive ein gigantischer Schritt nach vorne. Damit spielen schon 2 junge BVB-Gewächse in Madrid, eine grandiose Würdigung für den deutschen Fußball und speziell die Talentförderung bei Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2011)

interessant wird ja,ob er sich gegen özil durchsetzen kann.weil vom spielrtyp sind beide gleich.da wird immer nur der eine oder der andere spielen.udn dann noch kaka als alternative...bin gespannt ob sich sahin da durchsetzen wird
an seiner stelle hätte ich jetzt erstmal die CL-Saison mit Dortmund gemacht udn erfahrung auf dem internationalen parkett gesammelt,aber das angebot war wohl sowohl für ihn als auch für den verein(stichwort ablösesumme) zu verlockend


----------



## Scharamo (9. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Freu dich doch über die Meisterschaft UND für Sahin. Es ist doch super für ihn, dass sein Talent derart gewürdigt wird, dass er direkt von einem der größten und mit Sicherheit dem bekanntesten Verein der Welt in diesem Starensemble spielt.
> Er wird den BVB mit Sicherheit immer im Herzen tragen, aber für ihn ist es aus sportlicher Perspektive ein gigantischer Schritt nach vorne. Damit spielen schon 2 junge BVB-Gewächse in Madrid, eine grandiose Würdigung für den deutschen Fußball und speziell die Talentförderung bei Borussia Dortmund.


^^ Das ist keine schlechte Idee. Trotzdem finde ich es einfach schade das er geht. Vorallem nach seinen Aussagen...



shadow24 schrieb:


> interessant wird ja,ob er sich gegen özil durchsetzen kann.weil vom spielrtyp sind beide gleich.da wird immer nur der eine oder der andere spielen.udn dann noch kaka als alternative...bin gespannt ob sich sahin da durchsetzen wird
> an seiner stelle hätte ich jetzt erstmal die CL-Saison mit Dortmund gemacht udn erfahrung auf dem internationalen parkett gesammelt,aber das angebot war wohl sowohl für ihn als auch für den verein(stichwort ablösesumme) zu verlockend


Naja es war Sahins Entscheidung zu gehen. Er hat ja eine Freigabeklausel im Vertrag. Ich glauber der BVB hätte ihn auch nicht für 18.000.000 ziehen lassen wenn das möglich gewesen wäre. Ich bin auch gespannt wo und wie oft er spielen wird. Aber denke nicht das er sich mit Özil um eine Position streiten musst. Er ist ein doch mehr der 6er und kein 10er.


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe doch mal seeligst das Bayern seine 60 Millionen in die Abwehr steckt - sprich Neuer und n paar Abwehrspieler wäre cool =)


----------



## shadow24 (11. Mai 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Aber denke nicht das er sich mit Özil um eine Position streiten musst. Er ist ein doch mehr der 6er und kein 10er.




also sahin hatte ja mit bender bei dortmund die doppel-6er-rolle,wobei bender den defensiven part übernahm und sahin den offensiven.für mich ist sahin auch eher der 10er als der 6er,da er das spiel nach vorne stets angetrieben hat
im grunde ist er eine mischung aus kedhira und özil,wird aber bei real sicherlich eher offensiv spielen und von daher özils part einnehmen.auf alle fälle wird einer der drei deutschen immer zuschauen müssen...


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also sahin hatte ja mit bender bei dortmund die doppel-6er-rolle,wobei bender den defensiven part übernahm und sahin den offensiven.für mich ist sahin auch eher der 10er als der 6er,da er das spiel nach vorne stets angetrieben hat
> im grunde ist er eine mischung aus kedhira und özil,wird aber bei real sicherlich eher offensiv spielen und von daher özils part einnehmen.auf alle fälle wird einer der drei deutschen immer zuschauen müssen...



Typischer Real-Transfer.
"Da ist ein großes Talent für die Position, auf der wir Weltklasse-Spieler wie Kaka, Özil, Khedira, und Xabi Alonso haben und dazu noch "schwächere Spieler" (haha) wie Lass Diarra, Fernando Gago und Esteban Granero - DEN MÜSSEN WIR KAUFEN!!!!!"
Weitsicht gleich null. Am Ende wird entweder Sahin oder Khedira ohne Spielpraxis aus dem Kader fallen, für wenig Geld an einen bevorzugt italienischen Verein verkaufen und im Laufe der folgenden 2-3 Jahre auch der Rest der deutschen/deutsch-türkischen Spieler abgetreten werden "weil man schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht hat" wie vor kurzem mit den niederländischen Spielern. Aber Real kann ja egal sein, was mit Riesentalenten passiert *g*
Und der Rest der europäischen Fußballmächte freut sich, ich erinnere nur daran, was Wesley Sneijder und Arjen Robben in der Saison 2009/2010 gemacht haben, nachdem sie von Real vom Hof gejagt wurden - ihre neuen Teams in Champions League-Finale geführt.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> guter text



genau mein reden...ich mein bayern macht das nicht unähnlich.denn sie kaufen auch gerne von anderen vereinen nur um die zu schwächen...

aber was real betreibt ist nicht mehr normal.und vor allem mit welchem erfolg?den landesinternen pokal zu gewinnen???
geld allein schiesst keine tore.das müssen die doch langsam mal gelernt haben bei real...barca hat auf jugendarbeit gesetzt udn die weltgrössten talente xavi und iniesta hervorgebracht,die unbezahlbar für andere clubs sind

und unsere jungen deutschen talente folgen leider immer den lockruf des geldes udn dem ruhm den der verein ausstrahlt.auch wenn sie bankdrücker werden...
ich denke mittlerweile denkt auch özil ein bissel anders über real,da er ja auch des öfteren nur ne halbzeit,oder sogar manchmal gar nich spielt...
naja wenn ich 3 mio einkommen im jahr bekomme geh ich auch nach spanien für zwei bis drei jahre udn werd dann frührentner


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> genau mein reden...ich mein bayern macht das nicht unähnlich.denn sie kaufen auch gerne von anderen vereinen nur um die zu schwächen...



Welcher große Verein macht es denn nicht anders? Bei vielen Teams sitzen teilweise große Talente auf der Bank herum, die vorher mit Geld gelockt wurden.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2011)

Find ich schwierig mit den Bayern. Natürlich gibt es ein paar Talente wie Schlaudraff oder Baumjohann, die man weggekauft hat und die sich im Endeffekt nicht durchsetzen konnten. Bestes Beispiel ist natürlich Deisler, das war ja die widerwärtigste Geschichte aller Zeiten. Allgemein ist es aber so, dass die Bayern sich vor allem Spieler kaufen, die sie zumindest als Back-up gebrauchen können und sie dann im Training an die erste Mannschaft heranbringen. Gomez hat ja zum Beispiel anfangs gar nicht eingeschlagen, jetzt ist er absoluter Stammspieler und bester Stürmer der Bundesliga. Und angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Bayern in der Regel auch bei ablösefreien Spielern (Handgeld) mehr als gut zahlen - allein weil sie die Mittel dazu haben - entsteht den anderen Vereinen auch nur ein ausgleichbarer Nachteil. Es ist halt immer so, dass die kleineren Vereine Ausbildungsstätten für die größeren sind.
Viel schlimmer ist das aber bei den anderen "großen Vereinen" in Europa. In England wird alles, was nur annähernd nach Talent aussieht mit viel Geld zu den "großen 4(5)" gelockt, wo sie dann häufig auf der Bank verrotten. Mit den spanischen "großen" will man gar nicht anfangen, die wildern ja so gut wie pausenlos in der eigenen Liga, um die Konkurrenz so klein wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## Scharamo (14. Mai 2011)

Es ist Samstag...Endlich gibts die Schale...

Leider gibt jetzt lange Zeit keine Bundesliga... ;(


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2011)

St. Pauli - Weg
Frankfurt - Weg
Gladbach - Kann noch drinne bleiben.

Letzte Umfrage wird nun auch entfernt *g*


----------



## Scharamo (15. Mai 2011)

Genau so wie ich gehofft hatte...Frankfurt ist weg... Leider ist Wolfburg nicht gleich mit...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Genau so wie ich gehofft hatte...Frankfurt ist weg... Leider ist Wolfburg nicht gleich mit...



Jup, WOB hätte es eigentlich verdient gehabt. Aber gut, ich denke, dass Gladbach gute Chancen in den Relegationsspielen hat.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Mai 2011)

tja,was für eine verrückte saison...
trainerentlassungen mal wieder ohne ende.udn witzigerweise hätten gleich zwei trainer ihr letztes spiel gerne verloren.nämlich dutt und heynckes.da spielen die gegeneinander und sind eigentlich über kein tor froh was da fällt,denn heynckes hätte gerne bayern,seinen kommenden verein,direkt in der CL gehabt und dutt musste aufpassen,dass er seinen kommenden verein,leverkusen,nicht noch aus der CL rausballert...verrückte fussballwelt...

schade um pauli das die absteigen,aber ehrlich gesagt hatten die auch nie das zeug für ne erstklassige mannschaft.frankfurt trauer ich nicht nach udn gladbach wünsch ich nach dem aufopferungsvollen kämpfen das die den klassenerhalt schaffen

dortmund wirklich verdient meister und vizekusen genauso verdient auf dem direkten CL platz dahinter.
bayern hat ne richtig verkorkste saison gespielt udn war eigentlich stets nur mit robben gefährlich.ohne ihn ging gar nix.ein titel haben die bayern zumindest.oder besser gesagt einer von ihnen.gomez die torjägerkanone.passt zur saison.ein eigentlich schon ausgemusterter stürmer bekommt eine zweite chance udn wird gleich torschützenkönig
enttäuschend war die saison für hsv,bremen,wolfsburg,schalke(ausser CL-Halbfinale),stuttgart und hoffenheim,dagegen richtig überraschend gut lief es für hannover,freiburg udn mainz,die ich niemals da oben vermutet hätte vor der saison...unglaublich...
köln und lautern waren eigentlich mit die einzigen beiden mannschaften die auch so gespielt haben wie ich es vorher vermutet hätte.nämlich gegen den abstieg

und dann noch zum abschluss der eklat mit diego bei wolfsburg.für dieses verhalten wünschte ich mir für ihn eine jahressperre vom dfb oder fifa,die ihn das ganze jahr vom profisport ausschliesst

mal sehen was die nächste saison bringen wird.....


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Mai 2011)

Ja das mit Diego ist echt n Hammer, da war selbst Magath mal sprachlos...naja auf eine neue spannende Saison :-)


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2011)

Bei den Bayern rüstet man gut auf:

Neuer und Petersen werden ja kommen und nun steht wohl auch Jerome Boateng kurz vor einem Wechsel. Laut verschiedenen Medienberichten soll es nur noch um die Ablöse gehen. Bis 2015 will Bayern ihn binden. 

Wäre auf jeden Fall eine echte Verstärkung für die Defensive. Boateng und Badstuber könnte ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## Ulthras (17. Mai 2011)

Die Bayern sind einfach mal die komplette Deutsche Mannschaft + Robben&Ribery, wenn sie jetzt noch Boateng und Neuer holen..

Glaubt ihr, St. Pauli rutscht gleich weiter runter in die 3. Liga? :S


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Die Bayern sind einfach mal die komplette Deutsche Mannschaft + Robben&Ribery, wenn sie jetzt noch Boateng und Neuer holen..


Ist ja das Konzept. 8+3
Neuer
Lahm - Boateng - Badstuber - Mister X (evtl. Lahm rechts, jetzt wo Coentrao geplatzt ist)
Schweinsteiger - Gustavo/Vidal/Kroos
Robben - Müller - Ribéry
Gomez

Das ist die Planung, und das dürfte wohl auch klappen
Abgesehen davon, dass sich die deutsche N11 wohl auf absehbare Zeit verändern wird, mit Hummels, Höwedes, Schmelzer, Götze und Co.



> Glaubt ihr, St. Pauli rutscht gleich weiter runter in die 3. Liga? :S


Klar, im gleichen Jahr in dem Schalke Meister wird


----------



## ego1899 (18. Mai 2011)

"Frankfurt trauer ich nicht nach", "Frankfurt ist weg, wie ich gehofft hatte"...

habt ihr etwa angst?  oder sind wir jetzt die buhmänner weil es halt mal ein paar ausraster  gabt, wie schon bei vielen anderen vereinen auch...

naja wenigstens sind wir irgendwas geworden... -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hätte ja fast geklappt gegen dortmund.
2 elfmeter gehalten, in führung gelegen. dann ein wirklich dummes gegentor, eine rote karte gegen titsch-rivero nach 10 sekunden die ein WITZ war. aber hab nix anderes erwartet. als ich vorher schon gelesen hab das gagelmann das spiel pfeift war für mich eigentlich schon alles gegessen.

beste hinrunde seit 17 jahren und dann ansteigen kann halt nur die eintracht.
da is halt einiges hochgekommen, was nich heißt das ich das gut heiße...
will damit nur sagen das manche fan gruppierungen schon wegen weniger ausgerastet sind.

ein gekas der 14 tore in der hinrunde schießt und in der rückrunde nur 2 (von insgesamt 6) kann auch nur ein schlechter witz sein.

ein trainer der konsequent an einem system mit einer einzigen spitze fest hält, und nichts ändert wird rausgeworfen. der messiahs der dann auf einmal alle retten soll macht es ganz genauso weiter. echt ein witz. ein einziger sieg gegen einen auf bzw absteiger (pauli).

hoffentlich wird jetzt mal richtig aussortiert und der ganze schmutz verkauft (gekas, meier, altintop, caio, usw. usw.).
und die die uns wirklich weitergebracht haben nicht wieder ziehen lassen. also rhode (aus der jugend geholt, fast immer einer der besten wenn er gespielt hat). jung gehört auch dazu, für mich evtl kandidat für die nationalelf wenn er sich so weiter steigert. fährmann, der für mich so wie er im moment hält auch ein kandidat ist für die nationalmannschaft, nach neuer evtl als nummer 2.)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Die Bayern sind einfach mal die komplette Deutsche Mannschaft + Robben&Ribery, wenn sie jetzt noch Boateng und Neuer holen..
> 
> Glaubt ihr, St. Pauli rutscht gleich weiter runter in die 3. Liga? :S



Boateng hätte sich den Umweg auch sparen und gleich nach München wechseln können, aber gut. Bei City hat er wahrscheinlich auch wenig Perspektive, da Lescott und Kompany eine überragende Saison spielen. Und da bei Bayern in der Innenverteidigung das größte Problem herrscht, passt Boateng da gut rein.

Und über Pauli: Ich hoffe sie schaffen den direkten Wiederaufstieg. Allerdings verlassen viele Spieler den Verein (Asamoah, Oczipka, Zambrano) und, wohl mit das Wichtigste, der Trainer. Es war schon sehr fahrlässig mit solch einem Etat bzw Kader in die 1. Liga zu gehen, nach den ganzen Verletzungen hat man einfach gesehen, dass es nicht mehr reicht. Sie haben, was mich wirklich gewundert hat, die Spiele oft dominiert und meistens sogar 1:0 oder 2:0 geführt. In der Schlussphase haben sie dann aber immer die Dinger reinbekommen (ich erinnere an Hannover...). Großes Pech, aber das macht eben den Unterschied aus.

Wenn sie jetzt den Umbruch schaffen und gut einkaufen (vorwiegend Talente), sollte der Wiederaufstieg nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr auch kein Problem sein meiner Meinung nach. Ein Abrutschen wie Rostock sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Mai 2011)

Frankfurt soll Franz wieder zum KSC lassen.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Mai 2011)

Hehe nee der muss bleiben  Der is viel zu gut für den KSC ^^

Da Ochs ja geht brauchen wir zumindestens den. Sind ja ähnliche Spielertypen...

Hätte mich ja schlapp gelacht wenn wir uns gerettet hätten und Ochs dann von Frankfurt zu Wolfsburg wär und dann in der 2. Liga hätte kicken müssen xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2011)

Der FC Porto ist neuer Europa-League-Meister dank Falcao. Der Junge ist der Wahnsinn - 17 Treffer innerhalb der EL. =)


----------



## Falathrim (19. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26ZvJBy9rQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herrlich, der David Coulthard


----------



## Deanne (19. Mai 2011)

Der Lahm sieht wieder so aus, als hätte man ihn auf ein Höckerchen gestellt.


----------



## Ulthras (19. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und über Pauli: Ich hoffe sie schaffen den direkten Wiederaufstieg. Allerdings verlassen viele Spieler den Verein (Asamoah, Oczipka, Zambrano) und, wohl mit das Wichtigste, der Trainer. Es war schon sehr fahrlässig mit solch einem Etat bzw Kader in die 1. Liga zu gehen, nach den ganzen Verletzungen hat man einfach gesehen, dass es nicht mehr reicht. Sie haben, was mich wirklich gewundert hat, die Spiele oft dominiert und meistens sogar 1:0 oder 2:0 geführt. In der Schlussphase haben sie dann aber immer die Dinger reinbekommen (ich erinnere an Hannover...). Großes Pech, aber das macht eben den Unterschied aus.
> 
> Wenn sie jetzt den Umbruch schaffen und gut einkaufen (vorwiegend Talente), sollte der Wiederaufstieg nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr auch kein Problem sein meiner Meinung nach. Ein Abrutschen wie Rostock sehe ich da nicht.



Geht Asamoah jetzt safe? Wenn ja, wohin? 

Und ja, das mit den Last-Minute Toren war bitter.. hätten sie ab der 87. zumindest teilweise bisschen mehr aufgepasst, könnten sie jetzt da stehen, wo der FCK steht ..
Direkter Wiederaufstieg wär natürlich schön, und mit bisschen mehr Glück (oder weniger Pech) bleiben sie dann evtl 12/13 auch 1. Liga und werden nicht so ne Fahrstuhlmannschaft..
Aber ich glaub eher, dass die in der 2. Liga nächste Saison erstmal so im Mittelfeld landen, bevor sie wieder aufsteigen..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Geht Asamoah jetzt safe? Wenn ja, wohin?




Sicher ist es noch nicht, aber Asamoah meinte schon oft, dass er nicht mit in Liga 2 geht und Angebote hat er auch. Wenn sie nen totalen Umbruch wollen, müssen sie ihn aber eigentlich gehen lassen. 1. wegen dem Alter und 2. wegen seinem Gehalt.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Und ja, das mit den Last-Minute Toren war bitter.. hätten sie ab der 87. zumindest teilweise bisschen mehr aufgepasst, könnten sie jetzt da stehen, wo der FCK steht ..
> Direkter Wiederaufstieg wär natürlich schön, und mit bisschen mehr Glück (oder weniger Pech) bleiben sie dann evtl 12/13 auch 1. Liga und werden nicht so ne Fahrstuhlmannschaft..
> Aber ich glaub eher, dass die in der 2. Liga nächste Saison erstmal so im Mittelfeld landen, bevor sie wieder aufsteigen..




Sehe ich ähnlich, aber halte ich auch nicht für dramatisch (also wenn sie erstmal im Mittelfeld landen). Trotzdem, man sieht im Fall Hertha BSC, dass man gute Transferpolitik und Jugendarbeit auch in Liga 2 erfolgreich gestalten kann, um dann den direkten Wiederaufstieg zu schaffen.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2011)

so,nochmal eine frage an die fussballexperten hier:gewinnt heute dresden(noch 3.liga) gegen osnarbrück(noch 2.liga) das hinspiel der relegation?
ich mein dresden ist echt heimstark gewesen und osnarbrück dagegen extrem auswärtsschwach...die chancen stehen doch wirklich gut für dresden.die fans sollen da ja ordentlich lärm machen...
ich brauch das heute für mein oddsettip


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2011)

Würde auf Dresden tippen. Das ist eine Mannschaft, die durchaus für die zweite Liga geeignet ist, die mit Selbstvertrauen und viel Motivation da rein geht. Osnabrück zeigt dagegen schon seit einiger Zeit keine allzu starken Leistungen und ihnen fehlt Selbstvertrauen. Dazu dann noch die Heimstärke Dresdens und die Auswärtsschwäche Osnabrücks spricht für mich für Dresden. 2:0 denke ich.

edit: Der moderne Fußball ist doch total bescheuert O.o Cristiano Ronaldo darf Real Madrid verlassen, für eine Ablösesumme von 150 Millionen britischen Pfund (umgerechnet ca. 170 Millionen Euro) - Und Manchester City ist ANGEBLICH bereit, das zu bezahlen!


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Würde auf Dresden tippen. Das ist eine Mannschaft, die durchaus für die zweite Liga geeignet ist, die mit Selbstvertrauen und viel Motivation da rein geht. Osnabrück zeigt dagegen schon seit einiger Zeit keine allzu starken Leistungen und ihnen fehlt Selbstvertrauen. Dazu dann noch die Heimstärke Dresdens und die Auswärtsschwäche Osnabrücks spricht für mich für Dresden. 2:0 denke ich.
> 
> edit: Der moderne Fußball ist doch total bescheuert O.o Cristiano Ronaldo darf Real Madrid verlassen, für eine Ablösesumme von 150 Millionen britischen Pfund (umgerechnet ca. 170 Millionen Euro) - Und Manchester City ist ANGEBLICH bereit, das zu bezahlen!



jo deine erste meinung und dein edit seh ich genau so...


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> edit: Der moderne Fußball ist doch total bescheuert O.o Cristiano Ronaldo darf Real Madrid verlassen, für eine Ablösesumme von 150 Millionen britischen Pfund (umgerechnet ca. 170 Millionen Euro) - Und Manchester City ist ANGEBLICH bereit, das zu bezahlen!



ManCity wollte doch auch schon 100 Millionen Euro für Kaka damals bezahlen


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2011)

http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/al-nahyan-bietet-offenbar-180-millionen-euro-fuer-ronaldo-/news/anzeigen_63253.html
Da haben wirs dann offiziell


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2011)

Was für ein Tor von Draxler im DFB-Pokalfinale!

edit: Und was für ein Pass von Farfan zum 2:0!


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2011)

2:0 Yay! Huntelaar!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2011)

Schalkööö  Ich gönne es zwar ebenso den Duisburgern, aber für Schalke freu ich mich auch.


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2011)

Warum denk ich grade, dass Schalke eine Verfickte Version von Manowar´s Metal Warriors brauch?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Warum denk ich grade, dass Schalke eine Verf*e Version von Manowar´s Metal Warriors brauch?




Ich rate dir das auch mal lieber zu zensieren 

Edit: Jepp


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich rate dir das auch mal lieber zu zensieren
> 
> Edit: Jepp



Kam aus der Euphorie. :X Habs dannach gleich mal Verkleinert und durchgestrichen. Oder Brothers Of Metal. "We´re fighting with Blue and with White, fighting for Schalke, Schalke that´s real. Brothers of Schalke will alway be there, standing together with hands in the air." *g*


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2011)

Langsam hat man richtig Mitleid mit Duisburg *g*
Hätten die Schalker die ganze Saison so gespielt wie bisher heute, hätten sie in der Meisterschaft sicherlich eine größere Rolle gespielt, schade.


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2011)

Ich schätze mal, damit ist alles klar. 3:0 für Schalke. Aber wenn sie sich das noch nehmen lassen, oh weh. =) Aber ich hoffe mal nicht. :>
So, damit wären wohl Pokal und Schale im Ruhrgebiet. Der eine beim FC Schalke, der andere, wohl wichtigere, bei Dortmund.

/Edit: Lansgam tun mir sie ja Leid, also die Duisburger. :O


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2011)

So, Schalke 04 ist durch ein 5:0 gegen den MSV Duisburg, einem Spiel mit Trainingsspiel-Charakter, DFB-Pokalsieger der Saison 2010/2011. Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle.

Nebenbei hat Real Madrid mit 8:1 gegen UD Almeria gewonnen, damit die magische Marke von 100 Toren in einer Saison geknackt und die Torgarantie Christiano Ronaldo es dabei auf - je nach Zählweise - 40 oder 41 Saisontore geschafft. Galaktisch!


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2011)

Damit verabschiedet sich Neuer doch noch mit Titel aus Gelsenkirchen und kommt als Pokalgewinner zu den Bayern. Kann ja nur positiv sein


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2011)

heute live auf NDR 3(Regionalsender) die relegation für die 2.liga osnarbrück.dresden...da dresden unfähig war osnarbrück zu hause zu schlagen,vermute ich das sie heute das rückspiel verlieren werden


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Mai 2011)

Im Moment sieht es schwer nach Aufstieg für Dynamo aus
2:1 in der 117 Minute

EDIT: 3:1

UND DA IST DER AUFSTIEG


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2011)

Osnabrück hat in keinem der 2 Spiele als Zweitligist überzeugt.

Dynamo war in beiden Spielen besser. Die bessere Moral, das bessere Teamplay und das trotz 4 Saisonspielen mehr als Osnabrück.

In Spiel eins hatte Osnabrück Glück, dass sie durch ein Eigentor ein Tor "erzielten". Die besseren Chancen in Spiel 2 hatte Dynamo. Das 1:0 in der 45. Minute für Osnabrück kam aus heiterem Himmel. Aber statt dass sie auf das 2:0 gehen versuchen sie das 1:0 zu halten. Das war (zum Glück) der größte Fehler.

Aber wie Dynamo dann das 1:2 und auch noch das 1:3 erzielt haben war einfach fantastisch. Moral^3.

Zwar finde ich diese Idioten, die dann Feuerwerk zünden, einfach bekloppt. Aber wie bekommen die das Zeug immer ins Stadion? Keine Kontrollen?


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zwar finde ich diese Idioten, die dann Feuerwerk zünden, einfach bekloppt. Aber wie bekommen die das Zeug immer ins Stadion? Keine Kontrollen?




das frage ich mich auch immer.stecken die sich die Fackeln vorm spiel in den a... oder wie kommen die an den kontrollen vorbei?ich mein die sind ja nun nicht sehr klein.und wenn ich beim hsv ins stadion gehe finden die immer die bierdose,wenn ich versuch die mit rein zu nehmen udn ich muss stets handy und schlüsselbund vorzeigen was die ertastet haben...
vor allem kann sich der profisport auf eine weitere "tolle" fanstruktur einstellen die mit dresden einzug hält.die bilder zum schluss des spiels lassen ja schon mal tief blicken...das wird interessant:dresden-frankfurt,oder dresden-pauli(rechts gegen links)


naja,btt:also sowohl hin-und rückspiel waren sehr von härte und verunsicherung geprägt.ich hab mir jeweils nur den anfang und den schluss dieser spiele angeschaut, da das so kaum zu ertragen war.das war ja wirklich not gegen elend.passend dazu der abgefälschte freistoss von dresden der ins tor reinplumpste...
dresden wird sich so auch kaum in der 2.liga halten können.ich mein die sind froh das sie den aufstieg geschafft haben,denn sonst wären ihnen nicht millionenkredite gewährt worden,die von existentieller bedeutung für den verein sind.ohne den aufstieg hätten die wohl den verein einstampfen können.aber ohne neuzugänge die die sich eh nicht leisten können wird das wohl ne bittere saison für die

ich hoffe das bochum-gladbach heute ansehnlicher sein wird...


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

Also jetzt mal im Ernst... habt ihr ein fussballerisches Leckerli erwartet wenn eine Gurkentruppe, die die 2.Liga miserabel abgeschlossen haben, gegen einen Drittligisten und mit mächtig Druck aus allen Richtungen fPur beide Teams gegeneinander spielen?



Glückwunsch Dresden, verdienter Aufstieg und viel Erfolg für Liga 2.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im Ernst... habt ihr ein fussballerisches Leckerli erwartet




nein...deswegen hab ich geschrieben das ich mir nur den anfang und das ende angeschaut habe...kann man sich ja auch vorstellen was da fürn gegurke rauskommt wenn es um die existenz geht...(wird heute abend nich viel besser aussehen)
udn gerade dresden wird es gefreut haben das der verein weiterleben wird,dank der mehreinnahmen durch TV-Gelder...


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Mai 2011)

Hmm, ich soll einen Artikel über den Reiz der spanischen Fußball-Liga schreiben. Jemand ein paar Stichworte? ^^ Außer Messi fällt mir da wenig ein.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, ich soll einen Artikel über den Reiz der spanischen Fußball-Liga schreiben. Jemand ein paar Stichworte? ^^ Außer Messi fällt mir da wenig ein.



FC Barcelona
Real Madrid
El Clasico
hohe Ablösesummen...


----------



## Olliruh (27. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zwar finde ich diese Idioten, die dann Feuerwerk zünden, einfach bekloppt. Aber wie bekommen die das Zeug immer ins Stadion? Keine Kontrollen?



Schon mal an einen Rucksack gedacht ? 
Man packt das einfach in nen Pulli & stopft den in den Rucksack ,das Personal guckt kurz in den Rucksack & winkt dich durch.


----------



## Scharamo (28. Mai 2011)

Ohhh man... Heute CL Finale und denn gibst ewig und 3 Tage kein Clubfussball... *cry*


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2011)

Yay, bislang ein gutes Match. Hoffentlich gewinnt Barca


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Ohhh man... Heute CL Finale und denn gibst ewig und 3 Tage kein Clubfussball... *cry*



So stimmt das ja nicht 

Zur Not muss man auf Länder ausweichen, die im Sommer spielen


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2011)

Vamos Barca!


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2011)

MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! Wahnsinn


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2011)

Messi ist einfach einer der besten Fussballer aller Zeiten


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2011)

GRANDIOS!

3:1 - das wars für ManU )))))


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2011)

Ich hab absolut nichts gegen Barcelona, aber was mein favorisiertes ManU da abliefert tendiert ja schon zur Richtung "PEINLICH".

Man, dass ist das Finale.

Und schon das 3:1 für Barca.

Ich glaube das wird nix mehr für ManU.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2011)

BAAAAAAAAAM!

3:1 für Barcelona und somit erneut Champions League Sieger! 

Tolles Spiel der Spanier, die erneut bewiesen haben, warum sie so überragend stark sind ^.^


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch FC Barcelona zum Gewinn der UEFA Champions League 2010/2011.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2011)

Wahnsinn!

10 Titel in 3 Jahren hat Guardiola erreicht - Das ist einfach nur krank


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2011)

Und was passiert nun mit Ihm? Er deutet ja an, dass er gehen will, weil er keine Herausforderung mehr in Barcelona hat.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und was passiert nun mit Ihm? Er deutet ja an, dass er gehen will, weil er keine Herausforderung mehr in Barcelona hat.



Naja, er hat vor ein paar Wochen seinen Vertrag verlängert. Kann aber gut sein, dass er auch zurück tritt.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Mai 2011)

Wer ist eigentlich Messi? ^^
Ohne seine anderen 10 Spieler ... wäre er imo nicht der Messi (auch wenn er spielen kann).
Und wenn ich in der Reportage schon höre "die beste Manschaft der Welt".
Man kann nicht spanische Salatgurken mit anderem Gemüse vergleichen.
Europaweit sind dank dem Sieg nun die beste Manschaft der Saison - mehr imo auch nicht.

Schade, daß ManU nicht gewonnen hat, sie hätten es gut gebrauchen können - bei Ihrer Haushaltslage.
Aber nunja ... die heute bessere Manschaft hat aber nunmal gewonnen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

Welche Mannschaft soll denn besser sein? Mit der heutigen Leistung würden sie jeden Bundesligisten 5:0 aus dem Stadion fegen. Klar ist Messi nicht alles, aber er umdribbelt im Championsleage-Finale die Gegenspieler, als wären die Slalomstangen.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2011)

Wie der Reporter auch sagte "der Fußballgott hat auf Spaniers Seite mitgespielt".
Bundesliga ist weltweit? .. wußte ich noch gar nicht ....

Und so einige Versuche von Messi sind ebenso stecken geblieben.
Was er schaffte sah optisch genial aus - was er nicht schaffte - nicht.
Und das Ganze hielt sich doch recht in Waage.

Es gibt so viele viele und nochmals viele Talente ....


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele viele und nochmals viele Talente ....



Messi hat sie längst alle übertrumpft. Was der Junge gestern abend zeigte, natürlich im Zusammenspiel mit anderen großen Stars wie Iniesta, Xavi und auch Pedro, war überragend. Das Solo vor dem 3:1 war nicht weniger als weltklasse und sein Treffer war ebenfalls recht schön, auch wenn ManU da selbst dran schuld ist und nur zuschaut. 

Und mal so nebenbei:



> Ohne seine anderen 10 Spieler ... wäre er imo nicht der Messi



Es hat einen Grund warum eine Fußballmannschaft aus 11 Mann besteht. Die Aussage ist demnach ziemlich ... "blöd". 

Barcelona hat gestern Abend erneut bewiesen, dass sie unumstritten die zurzeit weltbeste Fußballmannschaft sind. Kombinationsfußball vom Feinsten und ManU hatte nur einen Geistesblitz: Rooneys Angriff und sein Tor zum zwischenzeitlichen Ausgleich. Ansonsten zeigte Barca wie man auftreten sollte, wenn man sich die europäische Krone holen will. Und mit der Leistung werden sie im kommenden Frühjahr wohl auch die Klubweltmeisterschaft holen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wie der Reporter auch sagte "der Fußballgott hat auf Spaniers Seite mitgespielt".
> Bundesliga ist weltweit? .. wußte ich noch gar nicht ....
> 
> Und so einige Versuche von Messi sind ebenso stecken geblieben.
> ...



Bei Messi wird oft von der Superlative gesprochen. Klar kommt nicht jeder Ball an, nicht jeder Torschuss sitzt oder er verliert ein mal den Ball, aber nenne mir einen Spieler, der alles in Perfektion beherrscht. Messi ist meiner Meinung nach am Nähsten dran. Er taucht im Spiel 10 Minuten ab, ist im nächsten Moment aber wieder hell wach und dribbelt 2-3 Leute schwindelig oder spielt den tödlichen Pass. 

Und im Endeffekt zählt IMMER nur das, was klappt. Oder hat man bei Dortmund am Ende der Saison die teilweise schlechte Chancenauswertung kritisiert ? 

Im übrigen sehe ich in Deutschland auch einen Spieler, der ein ähnliches Talent wie Messi verfügt. Der spielt bei Dortmund und hört auf den Namen Mario  Der wird irgendwann auch noch bei Barcelona landen, da bin ich mir sicher. Er ist für dieses schnelle Kurzpassspiel geschaffen.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> 
> 10 Titel in 3 Jahren hat Guardiola erreicht - Das ist einfach nur krank




die frage dazu die ich mir stelle und die auch der reporter am samstag schon stellte,ist, inwieweit der trainer überhaupt noch einfluss auf diese star-mannschaft hat...sein grösster erfolg bestand sicherlich darin diese mannschaft so aufzustellen wie sie jetzt seit mindestens 60 spielen auftreten,aber wenn die ihr potential abrufen verkommt er mehr oder weniger zum statist

ich mag pip.er ist ein freundlicher,ausgeglichener und ruhiger trainer,aber seit letzter saison seh ich seine grösste herausforderung darin jeweils den spielbogen vor jedem spiel zu unterschreiben udn sich über die tore zu freuen,die seine mannschaft da jede woche reinballert...

viel mehr bewunder ich die reha-abteilung des vereins,die es fertig gebracht haben, das keiner aus dem magischen dreieck(xavi,iniesta udn messi) in der saison über ein längeren zeitraum gefehlt haben.udn das bei der anzahl von spielen.nicht weniger als 38 in der eigenen liga,zusätzlich interner pokal bis ins finale und dann noch die spiele bis ins CL-Finale...respekt!!!


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Ohhh man... Heute CL Finale und denn gibst ewig und 3 Tage kein Clubfussball... *cry*



naja,man kann zumindest jetzt noch mal die Deutsche Mannschaft am Freitag und Dienstag(es gibt ja nicht mehr den Samstag-Mittwoch-spielrythmus) die em-quali gegen österreich und aserbaidschan anschauen...
und wem ganz langweilig ist, der schaut sich halt die Frauen ab Ende Juni an wie sie weltmeisterinnen werden


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2011)

Außerdem gibt es noch genügend Fussball zu sehen.

FIFA Frauen WM in Deutschland
UEFA U21 EM in Dänemark


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es noch genügend Fussball zu sehen.
> 
> FIFA Frauen WM in Deutschland
> UEFA U21 EM in Dänemark



Seien wir ehrlich: Das interessiert kaum jemanden. Vor allem die Frauen-WM.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Seien wir ehrlich: Das interessiert kaum jemanden. Vor allem die Frauen-WM.




ich werd mir das finale ansehen.mal sehen wer da gegen usnere frauen antritt...
ansonsten schau ich mir nur das ende der spiele an,wegen trikottausch...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2011)

Eintracht Frankfurt hat nen neuen Trainer : Armin Veh!

Als HSVer beglückwünsche ich jeden Frankfurt-Fan einzeln.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Eintracht Frankfurt hat nen neuen Trainer : Armin Veh!
> 
> Als HSVer beglückwünsche ich jeden Frankfurt-Fan einzeln.



Hahahahahahah! Ja dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Aber nun gut, mit Veh könnten das dann weitere 6 Punkte für meine Braunschweiger werden.

Für Drittliga-Glückswünsche ist es dann wohl doch noch zu früh 
Hihi, ich könnte den ganzen Tag so weitermachen..


----------



## Scharamo (30. Mai 2011)

BVB verpflichtet kroatischen Nationalspieler Ivan Perisic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (30. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Schade, daß ManU nicht gewonnen hat, sie hätten es gut gebrauchen können - bei Ihrer Haushaltslage.



Die Haushaltslage bei Barca sieht auch nicht wirklich besser aus


----------



## Scharamo (30. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es noch genügend Fussball zu sehen.
> 
> FIFA Frauen WM in Deutschland
> UEFA U21 EM in Dänemark


Ich habe Clubfussball geschrieben. Sry aber wedr die Frauen WM noch die U21 EM sind für mich wirklich interessant.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2011)

ENDLICH ist das Ding durch...
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Bayern: Neuer-Wechsel perfekt!*[/font]




http://www.bild.de/newsticker-meldungen/sport/18-neuer-18190988.bild.html


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2011)

NA ENDLICH!

Hat sich die Geschäftsführung endlich mal ausgeweint, dass ihr "Sohn" den Verein verlässt. 

Damit fehlt den Bayern nun noch ein guter Innenverteidiger - Boateng anyone? :>


----------



## Thuum (1. Juni 2011)

Endlich ist das Theater um diesen Herren zu Ende, wurde auch mal Zeit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> NA ENDLICH!
> 
> Hat sich die Geschäftsführung endlich mal ausgeweint, dass ihr "Sohn" den Verein verlässt.
> 
> Damit fehlt den Bayern nun noch ein guter Innenverteidiger - Boateng anyone? :>



Boateng ist wohl der wahrscheinlichste Kandidat. Nationalspieler, hat internationale Erfahrung und spricht Deutsch. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob City 100%ig mitspielt. Die werden ihn nicht für 12 Mio. geholt haben, nur um ihn darauf hin für 13-14 Mio. wieder zu verkaufen. Das ist selbst für City sinnlos.


----------



## Thuum (1. Juni 2011)

ManCity hat auch vor kurzem gesagt, dass sie für die kommende Saison mit Boateng planen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2011)

Bis 2016 steht der nette Manu unter Vertrag ==> http://www.fcbayern.telekom.de/de/aktuell/news/2011/29687.php


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis 2016 steht der nette Manu unter Vertrag ==> http://www.fcbayern..../2011/29687.php




interessant fand ich auf der homepage der bayern auch folgende passage über die leistungen von neuer diese saíson.ich mein das er nicht gerade ein fliegenfänger ist,war klar,aber diese statistik überzeugt doch schon sehr:

Ein Blick auf die Statistik belegt dies. Mit 154 Gegentoren in 156 Bundesligaspielen hat er eine Quote von 0,99 Tore pro Spiel. Das ist die beste Bilanz aller Torhüter der Bundesliga-Geschichte mit mindestens 100 Einsätzen, noch vor Oliver Kahn (1,04). In der _Königsklasse_ kassierte er in 22 Spielen ebenfalls nur 21 Tore. Seit seinem Bundesliga-Debüt 2006 blieb er in 62 Spielen ohne Gegentor. Kein anderer Torhüter kommt in diesem Zeitraum auf eine ähnliche Quote.

Neuer bestritt die letzten 78 Bundesligaspiele über die volle Distanz und ist damit der _Dauerbrenner_ der Liga, knapp vor FCB-Kapitän Philipp Lahm (75). Weitere Bestwerte? Bitte sehr: Mit 97 abgefangenen Flanken rangiert er in der Torhüterstatistik der abgelaufenen Saison ebenso auf Platz eins wie mit 127 (!) langen Abwürfen. Die Nummer zwei, Hoffenheims Tom Starke, folgt mit 61.




frag mich nur ob butt und kraft bei bayern bleiben.da wurde nix zu gesagt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Juni 2011)

Tja, ohne Neuer wäre Schalke wohl abgestiegen und jetzt nennen sie ihn Verräter. Lustig. ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> frag mich nur ob butt und kraft bei bayern bleiben.da wurde nix zu gesagt...



Kraft wechselt doch zur Hertha, ist doch schon seit ein paar Wochen bekannt. Butt bleibt ein Jahr erstmal als Nummer 2


----------



## Falathrim (3. Juni 2011)

Huiuiui....eben gerade im Spiel Österreich vs. Deutschland hat der gute Manuel aber einen ordentlichen Bock geflogen...da war der Ball locker einen Meter weit weg...

edit: 
So, ein Spiel zum abgewöhnen. Miserable Leistung der Deutschen, hat mich an die Zeit um 2000 herum erinnert...so dass dann auch wieder der alte Spruch galt "Am Ende gewinnen immer die Deutschen"

Der Sieg wirkte in Laienaugen vielleicht gefährdet, im Endeffekt war für mich aber klar, dass die Deutschen noch ein Ding reindrücken. Schade für die Österreicher, die toll gespielt haben, aber es dann doch am Zwang haben fehlen lassen.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> So, ein Spiel zum abgewöhnen. Miserable Leistung der Deutschen, hat mich an die Zeit um 2000 herum erinnert...so dass dann auch wieder der alte Spruch galt "Am Ende gewinnen immer die Deutschen"




war echt verkehrte welt und rückkehr zu alten rumpelfussballzeiten,wo man starr und überheblich gespielt hat udn trotzdem irgendwie mit glück gewann...also ein 1:1 hätte ich den ösis gegönnt.die haben mich an unsere jungs erinnert als die jungen wilden die alte garde 2006 ablöste udn auch so frisch und aufopferungsvoll kämpften...
ich denk nur man kann tief fallen,je höher man gelobt wird.an das ergebnis erinnert sich in einem halben jahr kaum noch jemand,aber daran das wir ungeschlagen (bisher) durch die quali marschiert sind


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2011)

Schade, schade für den FC Bayern: Klose wird den Verein (leider) verlassen und vermutlich zum FC Valencia wechseln. Mal schauen, ob er da tatsächlich mehr Einsatzzeit bekommt...


----------



## xxhajoxx (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn er nach Valencia geht wird er es nicht so leicht haben aufgrund seines Alters neue Liga etc., allerdings hat er da laut transfermarkt.de 3 Mittelstürmer gegen sich. (Weiß nich ob wer noch wechselt oder ob die anderen nicht so gut sind) Allerdings wenn ich so den Marktwert der Spieler betrachte die er gegen sich hat kann er da mithalten, wenn er nicht sogar besser ist. Klose brauch einfach Einsatzzeiten dann schießt er seine Tore automatisch. Hätte Gomez nich so eine Bomben Saison gespielt wäre er jetzt sogar wahrscheinlich noch Stürmer Nr.1 bei Bayern.


----------



## Scharamo (7. Juni 2011)

Ich denke Kloses besten Tage sind (leider) vorbei. Aber zum Glück für die Nationalmannschaft haben wir ja genau zur richtigen Zeit einen neuen Top Stürmer bekommen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

> *Kicker Printausgabe, Seite 36 * _Status: ?_
> Als Schwungrad für die Offensive hat der KSC einen ganz prominenten Namen auf der Liste: David Odonkor! Der Vertrag des WM-Helden von 2006 und EM-Zweiten von 2008 bei Betis Sevilla läuft aus, Odonkor plant nach fünf Jahren Spanien die Rückkehr nach Deutschland. "Es haben erste Gespräche mit dem KSC stattgefunden. In de nächsten Woche setzen wir uns wieder zusammen", sagt Odonkor-Berater Cristobal Guzman.



Den könnten wir gebrauchen. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juni 2011)

Joa allerdings... Nich nur ihr, den könnten einige gebrauchen. Sogar die Eintracht mittlerweile muss ich leider sagen ^^ Jetzt wo Marcel Heller weg is (der übrigens schneller war als Odonkor!) wär das schon nett. Ali Streit wird nämlich kaum zurückkehren...

Aber muss er echt in der 2. Liga rumeiern? Hat der in Spanien nur auf der Bank gesessen oder wie?


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Naja, der war ewig verletzt, hat kaum Spiele gemacht und dürfte ablösefrei sein.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2011)

Odonkor?das wird son transfer wie der kugelblitz ailton zu seiner zeit...odonkor hat letzte saison nicht eine minute auf dem platz gestanden(wahrscheinlich die saison davor auch nicht).der hat dort bei sevilla in 5 jahren irgendwas zwischen 1-3 tore geschossen...
alles andere als ablösefrei wäre eine frechheit...


----------



## Scharamo (12. Juni 2011)

_Hier alle Erstrunden Spiele für den DFB Pokal._

_FC Teningen &#8211; FC Schalke 04 _
_Rot-Weiss Essen &#8211; 1. FC Union Berlin _ 
_Hessen Kassel &#8211; Fortuna Düsseldorf _ 
_FC Oberneuland Bremen &#8211; FC Ingolstadt 04 _ 
_Holstein Kiel &#8211; Energie Cottbus _ 
_SpVgg Unterhaching &#8211; SC Freiburg _ 
_BFC Dynamo &#8211; 1. FC Kaiserslautern_ 
_Karlsruher SC &#8211; Alemannia Aachen _ 
_ZFC Meuselwitz &#8211; Hertha BSC _ 
_Hallescher FC &#8211; Eintracht Frankfurt _ 
_1. FC Heidenheim &#8211; SV Werder Bremen _ 
_Germania Windeck &#8211; 1899 Hoffenheim _ 

_SV Sandhausen &#8211; Borussia Dortmund _
_Dynamo Dresden &#8211; Bayer Leverkusen _
_RB Leipzig &#8211; VfL Wolfsburg _ 
_Eintracht Trier &#8211; FC St. Pauli _ 
_Arminia Bielefeld &#8211; 1. FC Nürnberg _ 
_Rot Weiss Ahlen &#8211; SC Paderborn _ 
_SVN Zweibrücken &#8211; FSV Mainz 05 _ 
_1. FC Saarbrücken &#8211; Erzgebirge Aue _ 
_Eimsbütteler TV &#8211; SpVgg Greuther Fürth _ 
_SC Wiedenbrück &#8211; 1. FC Köln _ 
_Eintracht Braunschweig &#8211; Bayern München _ 
_Anker Wismar &#8211; Hannover 96 _ 
_SV Babelsberg 03 &#8211; MSV Duisburg _ 
_Jahn Regensburg &#8211; Borussia Mönchengladbach _ 
_Kickers Emden &#8211; FSV Frankfurt_ 
_VfB Oldenburg &#8211; Hamburger SV _ 
_SV Wehen Wiesbaden &#8211; VfB Stuttgart _ 
_VfL Osnabrück &#8211; TSV 1860 München _ 
_Hansa Rostock &#8211; VfL Bochum _ 
_Rot-Weiß Oberhausen &#8211; FC Augsburg_


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> _Eintracht Braunschweig – Bayern München _



Schicken wir sie heulend wieder nach Hause! Yay! 
Ich hoffe ich krieg dafür noch Karten, man.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Schicken wir sie heulend wieder nach Hause! Yay!
> Ich hoffe ich krieg dafür noch Karten, man.



Nicht mit Neuer.


----------



## Apuh (12. Juni 2011)

Das Topspiel des DFB Pokales bleibt FC Teningen - FC Schalke 04!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2011)

Na endlich! Und nein, das bezieht sich diesmal nicht auf Manuel Neuer, sondern auf Ballack.

Er wird nicht mehr für die Nationalelf spielen, außer er nimmt das Angebot an, gegen Brasilien sein letztes Spiel für die Nationalelf zu geben. Ein Glück, dass er damit auch von Bord ist...


----------



## Edou (16. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na endlich! Und nein, das bezieht sich diesmal nicht auf Manuel Neuer, sondern auf Ballack.
> 
> Er wird nicht mehr für die Nationalelf spielen, außer er nimmt das Angebot an, gegen Brasilien sein letztes Spiel für die Nationalelf zu geben. Ein Glück, dass er damit auch von Bord ist...


Unterschreib ich so. =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

*1. Spieltag (5.-7. August)*




Dortmund - HSV

Werder - Lautern

Hannover - Hoffenheim

Mainz - Leverkusen

Bayern - Gladbach

Stuttgart - Schalke

Köln - Wolfsburg

Augsburg - Freiburg

Hertha - Nürnberg


Mein HSV also gegen Dortmund im Auftaktspiel, sieht nach nem klaren Auswärtssieg aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Der KSC hat komplett ausgemistet. Raus mit den alten Lastern und her mit den jungen Zweit- und Drittligaspielern, dazu einige erfahrenere ältere Spieler. Ob das funktioniert? Ich tippe auf Platz 9-12.. fände ich okey.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein HSV also gegen Dortmund im Auftaktspiel, sieht nach nem klaren Auswärtssieg aus.



der satz hätte von meinem kumpel sein können der auch davon fan ist...ich glaub als HSVer muss man Optimist sein


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der KSC hat komplett ausgemistet. Raus mit den alten Lastern und her mit den jungen Zweit- und Drittligaspielern, dazu einige erfahrenere ältere Spieler. Ob das funktioniert? Ich tippe auf Platz 9-12.. fände ich okey.




der ksc kann gleich beweisen was in ihm steckt.erstes spiel gegen duisburg zu hause.duisburg ist eine total unberechenbare mannschaft.an guten tagen schlagen die jeden,aber genauso gut verlieren die auch gerne mal gegen ne gurke...
und dann im pokal gehts gleich gegen aachen.einzige chance fürn ksc ist, dass die zu hause gegen die spielen.andersrum wärs für mich ne bank auf aachen bei der sportwette gewesen...


----------



## Falathrim (22. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> der satz hätte von meinem kumpel sein können der auch davon fan ist...ich glaub als HSVer muss man Optimist sein



Sehe ich gar nicht so zwingend. Ich sehe Dortmund und den HSV in der nächsten Saison ähnlich stark wie Dortmund. Der ganze Dreck drumherum ist endlich ausgebügelt, man ist die Miesmacher im Vorstand und der Mannschaft endlich los und hat gerade aus Chelsea junge und hungrige Spieler geholt, die sich auf der großen Bühne beweisen wollen. Dazu mit Oenning einen Trainer, der mir von den Ansätzen her (in Richtung Motivation der Mannschaft/Förderung des Zusammenhalts) sehr, sehr gut gefällt. Wenn Dortmund es schafft, den Schwung aus der Meistersaison mitzunehmen wird es für den HSV natürlich sehr schwer, aber ansonsten sind auch die Dortmunder keine Götter: Sie haben eine anstrengende Saison in den Knochen und auch wenn sie hervorragenden Fußball gespielt haben, fehlt es auf einigen Positionen an individueller Klasse. Also: Abwarten und Tee trinken, vielleicht ist ja die nächste (naja okay die übernächste, nächste Saison ist die obligatorische Bayern-Saison) Saison ja die Saison des HSV.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich sehe Dortmund (und den HSV) in der nächsten Saison ähnlich stark wie Dortmund.




ich hab mal hsv in klammern gesetzt udn kann den rest des satzes total bestätigen

na klar neues spiel,neues glück...bald geht es wieder los und niemand kann vorhersagen ob dortmund genauso furios loslegt wie in der letzten saison,gerade auch weil sahin weg ist...

tja,hsv ist für mich im moment die grosse unbekannte.eine komplettumstellung kann erfolgreich sein oder katstrophal.ich hoff mal als fast-hamburger auf ersteres,aber wir werden sehen wie sie sich im ersten spiel schlagen werden...

auf ergebnisse in der vorbereitung geb ich allerdings nich ein cent.die sind ein dreck wert.da wird meist schon rumgejault wenn mal ne niederlage gegen zweitligisten erfolgt,aber wer gerade vorher steigerungsläufe und anderes konditionstraining gemacht hat,läuft nicht wie aufgezogen im anschliessenden spiel,wo auch noch 10 mal auf den positionen getauscht wird...

naja auf alle fälle ein interessantes auftaktspiel


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2011)

Ich lege mich mal fest und sage, dass die kommende Saison wieder normal verläuft. Teams wie Mainz, Hannover, Freiburg etc. werden etwas weiter unten sein und dafür "bekanntere" Teams wie Schalke/Bremen weiter oben. Dortmund wird mindestens die Europa Liga erreichen, wenn nicht sogar den dritten oder zweiten Platz machen. Erster wird... FC Bayern


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich lege mich mal fest und sage, dass die kommende Saison wieder normal verläuft. Teams wie Mainz, Hannover, Freiburg etc. werden etwas weiter unten sein und dafür "bekanntere" Teams wie Schalke/Bremen weiter oben. Dortmund wird mindestens die Europa Liga erreichen, wenn nicht sogar den dritten oder zweiten Platz machen. Erster wird... FC Bayern



kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich lege mich mal fest und sage, dass die kommende Saison wieder normal verläuft. Teams wie Mainz, Hannover, Freiburg etc. werden etwas weiter unten sein und dafür "bekanntere" Teams wie Schalke/Bremen weiter oben. Dortmund wird mindestens die Europa Liga erreichen, wenn nicht sogar den dritten oder zweiten Platz machen. Erster wird... FC Bayern




würde ich eigentlich genauso unterschreiben,wenn mir die letzte saison nicht so einen schock versetzt hätte...
mein topfavorit natürlich auch die münchner...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken, vielleicht ist ja die nächste (naja okay die übernächste, nächste Saison ist die obligatorische Bayern-Saison) Saison ja die Saison des HSV.




Das predige ich schon seit Jahren, aber naja wir sehen ja was dabei herraus kam .

Ich hab da aber so ein Gefühl... dass es zumindest keine verkorkste Saison wird.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab da aber so ein Gefühl... dass es zumindest keine verkorkste Saison wird.



das haben die Bremer auch gesagt letztens...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> das haben die Bremer auch gesagt letztens...



Sind ja auch Bremer.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2011)

hey jungs,seid ihr eigentlich im sommerschlaf?...ich mein ich bin ja auch nicht gerade der verfechter des frauenfussballes,aber ne wm im eigenen land sollte hier im thread doch schon irgendwie mal auftauchen,zumal unsere frauen der grosse favorit auf den weltmeistertitel sind....
gestern grandiose kullisse in berlin zum eröffnungsspiel(irgednwie seltsam,dass VOR dem eröffnungsspiel auch schon ein spiel stattfand...naja,frauen und logik),relativ interessantes spiel und der erste sieg wurde auch gleich eingefahren
wir haben uns das spiel bei unserem lieblingsgriechen draussen vorm lokal reingezogen.er hatte sein flachbild dort aufgebaut.da waren mit uns noch so 10-15 andere die das event mitverfolgten.es wird zwar nicht den hype der männer-wm von 2006 erreichen,aber schönes wetter, ein bissel alk udn dazu erfolgreicher fussball bringen das ganze schon nach vorn in meinem momentanen interesse...
schwachpunkt ist nur der langsame frauenfussballl an sich, der für mich fussballbegeisterten kaum zu ertragen ist.hab gerade dazu im vergleich ein spiel der u17 nationalmannschaft gesehen udn finde das selbst dort schneller gespielt wird.aber da muss ich mich wohl noch dran gewöhnen im laufe des turniers...gut daran ist vlt das ich dann die bundesliga,wenn sie wiedre startet, rasend schnell empfinden werde

so,was haltet ihr von der frauen wm????gebt mal ein tip ab wo die frauen landen werden.ich sag die werden weltmeister...


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Juni 2011)

Ja, wir haben es auch im TV geguckt, ja es war ein gutes Spiel, auch wenn es 6:1 hätte ausgehen sollen...aber auch gut so. Das Freistoßtor war ja mal echt stark. Und ja, auch unser Auto ist mal wieder mit nem Fähnchen bestückt - is ja WM :-)


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das Spiel leider nur so nebenbei mitbekommen. Der Nachbar hatte ein großes Zelt im Garten aufgebaut, schön mit Flaggen dekoriert und gegrillt. Hat mich sehr gefreut zu sehn. Aber ich musste leider arbeiten, daher konnte ich dann nur "zuhören".

Mir ists generell egal welches Geschlecht den Ball schießt, hauptsache Schland!


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht für die Frauenfussballweltmeisterschaft begeistern... ich würde es gerne, aber irgendwie kommt da keine WM-Stimmung auf. 

In den vergangenen Jahren habe ich das ein oder andere Spiel gesehen und fand es nicht wirklich spannend oder gut - eher fad, langweilig bis schlecht. Etwas für nebenbei, irgendwie.

Nichts gegen Frauen... ich schaue ja auch Tennis, Ski-Alpin oder Volleyball der Frauen, beim Fussball kann ich mir das nicht antun. Wahrscheinlich vergleiche ich zu sehr mit dem männlichen Fussball, keine Ahnung.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Frauen... ich schaue ja auch Tennis, Ski-Alpin oder Volleyball der Frauen, beim Fussball kann ich mir das nicht antun. Wahrscheinlich vergleiche ich zu sehr mit dem männlichen Fussball, keine Ahnung.




geht mir eigentlich ähnlich,aber wie geschrieben versuch ich vergleiche momentan zu verhindern...
naja,ich schau mir die wm auch erst wieder an wenn die ko-runde einsetzt für die deutschen mädels.vorrunde schenk ich mir mal...aber ich denke das die deutschen hier das erreichen können was den männern versagt blieb:im eigenen land weltmeister werden...


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Juni 2011)

Mich interessiert es leider nicht wirklich. Tut mir leid für die Frauen, die ja nun auch nichts dafür können. Es ist einfach so, dass man bei den Männern die Spieler alle durch den Clubfußball kennt, man kennt ihre Spielweisen, ihre Stärken, ihre Schwächen. Das macht das ganze einfach interessant und spannend. Bei den Frauen ist Clubfußball weitgehend unbekannt - leider. Das liegt an den wenigen professionellen Clubs, an der Vermarktung während der Saison, dem Desinteresse durch die Medien und auch am Niveau der Spielerinnen - es ist normal, dass ein Mann, der seit vier Jahren nichts macht außer zu kicken, deutlich besser ist als eine Frau, die das ganze als täglichen Feierabendsport betreibt.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Juni 2011)

hm haben da nicht U20 Mädels für den Playboy posiert ? 
Aber nein nicht sexistisch werden....


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ist einfach so, dass man bei den Männern die Spieler alle durch den Clubfußball kennt, man kennt ihre Spielweisen, ihre Stärken, ihre Schwächen. Das macht das ganze einfach interessant und spannend. Bei den Frauen ist Clubfußball weitgehend unbekannt - leider. Das liegt an den wenigen professionellen Clubs, an der Vermarktung während der Saison, dem Desinteresse durch die Medien und auch am Niveau der Spielerinnen


sign
nichtsdestotrotz lass ich mich ein bissel von der euphorie,gerade von den frauen, etwas mittreiben...find ich lustig wenn kolleginnen plötzlich fussballbegeistert sind,die sonst nie,nie,nie etwas mit fussball zu tun haben.die kennen die spielrnamen der frauen besser als ich
udn wenn es was zu feiern gibt,dann bin ich gerne dabei.vielleicht klappt ja diesmal das sommermärchen...


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> hm haben da nicht U20 Mädels für den Playboy posiert ?
> Aber nein nicht sexistisch werden....




ach,das waren die u20?ich dachte die jetzt gerade auflaufen hätten blank gezogen...


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2011)

Der Frauenfußball hinkt zwar immer noch dem Männerfußball hinterher, aber er hat sich, wenn ich das Spiel gestern gesehen habe, doch deutlich verbessert. Der Freistoß der Kanadierin war einwandfrei getreten. Und auch die Aluminiumtreffer unserer Damen waren teilweise schöne Schüsse (siehe die Popp). 

Insgesamt glaube ich, dass unsere Nationalmannschaft es mindestens ins Halbfinale schafft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juni 2011)

Da die 2. Liga bereits in zwei Wochen startet, hab ich mir noch mal die -angeblich- 10 schönsten Tore der Aufstiegssaison angeschaut. Schlimm, wie man innerhalb von 3 Jahren das Kicken so sehr verlernen kann. Ich weiß, KSC interessiert keinen, trotzdem lass ich euch mal dran teilhaben. Nett zur Einstimmung auf die neue Runde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7Q3aFYyGco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da die 2. Liga bereits in zwei Wochen startet, hab ich mir noch mal die -angeblich- 10 schönsten Tore der Aufstiegssaison angeschaut. Schlimm, wie man innerhalb von 3 Jahren das Kicken so sehr verlernen kann. Ich weiß, KSC interessiert keinen, trotzdem lass ich euch mal dran teilhaben. Nett zur Einstimmung auf die neue Runde.



Kicken verlernen ist etwas heftig. Irgendwas hemmt die Mannschaft bzw. auch eurer Managment in Sachen gute Transfers. Ich bin zwar nicht so sehr interessiert am KSC, aber fand die Mannschaft eigentlich immer recht symphatisch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

Hoyzer und Blatter lassen grüßen, selten eine so offenkundig deplazierte Schiedsrichterin gesehen, deren Verhalten, Regelauslegung man nicht offener als gekauft wahrnehmen musste und einen Gegner, für den Fairplay eine nichtssagende Floskel ist.
Spiel: Schwach aber spannend, spannend wie eine Schulhofprügelei, Kommentator(en): ebenso schwach wie bei der Männer WM.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hoyzer und Blatter lassen grüßen, selten eine so offenkundig deplazierte Schiedsrichterin gesehen, deren Verhalten, Regelauslegung man nicht offener als gekauft wahrnehmen musste und einen Gegner, für den Fairplay eine nichtssagende Floskel ist.
> Spiel: Schwach aber spannend, spannend wie eine Schulhofprügelei, Kommentator(en): ebenso schwach wie bei der Männer WM.




hehe,astrein,hätte ich nicht besser schreiben können...
schade fand ich nur,dass unsere National-Elfen sich auf das niveau der nigerianerinnen eingelassen haben.aber umso befreiender war dann doch das 1:0.und somit war das spiel dann wesentlich spannender als das letzte aufeinandertreffen,welches unsere mit 8:0 gewannen...
gegen Frankreich sehen wir dann wieder eine komplett andere mannschaft.und ob man die schiedsfrau jemals wieder sehen wird bleibt fraglich.ich hoffe es jedenfalls,dass die ab heute nur noch kreisliga pfeiffen wird...


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2011)

na,da bin ich auch gespannt ob der Salihamizic noch was bei wolfsburg reissen wird...wenn der noch so stark ist wie vor 5 Jahren dann wohl schon,aber so wie ich mitbekommen habe war er bei turin nur ersatz udn ist mittlerweile ja auch schon in die jahre gekommen...komisch das die deutschen nordklubs irgendwie immer die fussball-rentner einkaufen


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Hm, Birgit Prinz nicht mehr in der Startelf. Wundern tut es mich nicht, ich hätte allerdings gedacht, dass Silvia Neid ihr beim heutigen Spiel nochmal eine letzte Chance gibt. Bin mal schwer gespannt, wie das Spiel heute wird, zumindest hoffe ich auf eine Schiedsrichterin, die Angriffe auf die Torhüterin im 5m-Raum abpfeift o.O Und natürlich hoffe ich darauf, dass die Mannschaft heute mal das zeigt, was sie eigentlich kann.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2011)

Ich bin entäuscht....

So eine Leistung gegen Japan....

Traurig, dass wir bei der Heim-WM ausgeschieden sind.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Traurig, dass wir bei der Heim-WM ausgeschieden sind.



Ich habe es vorher gesehen \o/

Unterschätze niemals die Kleinen. Und genauso ist es am Ende doch gekommen. Wenn man vorne die Chancen halt nicht macht, bekommt man hinten die Tore rein.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juli 2011)

Naja auch wenn die japanischen Frauen kleiner sind (jaja ich weiß, so hast du das nich gemeint ), darf man nicht vergessen, dass sie Platz 4 der Fifa Rangliste innehaben.

Aber ich gebe dir recht, dass die Frauen vielleicht etwas überheblich an das ganze rangegangen sind, oder auch in diese Rolle gesteckt wurden.
Im Grunde hieß es doch immer, dass die WM fast nur darum stattfindet, um zu schauen gegen wen Deutschland im WM Finale gewinnt.

In dem Sinne kann ich nur die WM Werbung zitieren

3. Plätze sind was für Männer !


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juli 2011)

Bin froh das sie raus sind blöde Bild unterstützer. :>
(Ja ich bin nachtragend ;D)


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2011)

Grandioses Viertelfinale eben zuende gegangen, Brasilien - USA. Hatte alles, von Abseitstor bis Last-Minute-Ausgleich. Und die Mannschaft der ichs gegönnt habe (wegen 2 regulären Toren, im Gegensatz zu den Brasilianerinnen) hat am Ende gewonnen ^-^


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juli 2011)

Ich war nicht wirklich gegen die Frauen, aber sie waren mir auch nicht so wichtig. Aber wenn man in 120 Minuten kaum einen Ball stoppen kann, keinen Freistoß und keine Ecke scharf reinbringen kann und die angeblich beste Torhüterin der Welt bei einem eigentlich haltbaren Schuss schon eine Sekunde früher in die falsche Ecke springt, hat man es irgendwie auch nicht verdient.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juli 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Im Grunde hieß es doch immer, dass die WM fast nur darum stattfindet, um zu schauen gegen wen Deutschland im WM Finale gewinnt.




jo,mit der erwartungshaltung bin ich eigentlich auch an die wm rangegangen...fand das bis samstag auch recht unterhaltsam das ganze,aber ich muss wirklich gestehen,dass ich jedes spiel nur minutenweise ertragen konnte,weil es einfach zeitlupenfussball ist im gegensatz zum männerfussball...udn wers nicht glauben will,das männerfussball einfach schneller und effizienter gespielt wird, für den hab ich ein offzielles testspielergebnis von direkt vor der wm:da traf nämlich die deutsche frauennationalmannschaft auf die B(!)-Jugend(13-16 jährige) des VfB Stuttgart udn verlor auch klar mit 0:3 gegen die...

aber ich will auch mal die japanerinnen loben,die echt konsequent ihre linie verfolgt haben udn deutschland wirklich konditionell in den schatten gestellt hat.es wird immer nur über das arme deutschland gejammert,aber über die gute taktische leistung der asiatinnen wird irgendwie kaum was gesagt...
naja,ich werd mir das finale wieder "nebenbei" anschauen.für mehr aufmerksamkeit reicht auch das spiel net...


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2011)

Ich fand ja die Überschrift der Bild genial:

"Mädels, Japan ist unser kleinstes Problem"

Und dann diese Niederlage. Irgendwie doch schön


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand das WM - Spiel der U17 gesehen gegen Brasilien um Platz  3 gesehen ?
Da erwartet uns eine "goldene" Generation, was die dort gezeigt haben war Weltklasse. Aus nem 1:3 mit 3 wunderschönen Toren ein 4:3 gemacht und verdient gewonnen. Wirklich toll!


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hat jemand das WM - Spiel der U17 gesehen gegen Brasilien um Platz 3 gesehen ?
> Da erwartet uns eine "goldene" Generation, was die dort gezeigt haben war Weltklasse. Aus nem 1:3 mit 3 wunderschönen Toren ein 4:3 gemacht und verdient gewonnen. Wirklich toll!



Bleibt halt nur die Frage, wie viele es auch tatsächlich dann in die Nationalmannschaft schaffen und ihre Stärke beibehalten. Ist ja nicht so, dass irgendwann alle in der A-Mannschaft spielen. Allerdings stimme ich zu, dass wir eine verdammt gute Jugend haben.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bleibt halt nur die Frage, wie viele es auch tatsächlich dann in die Nationalmannschaft schaffen und ihre Stärke beibehalten. Ist ja nicht so, dass irgendwann alle in der A-Mannschaft spielen.




jo von der u21 die 2009 die em gewonnen hat,sind nur neuer,hummels,kedhira und özil in der a-nationalmannschaft angekommen.allerdings waren die damals schon die garanten für dne sieg udn sind heute auch gesetzt udn bei top-vereinen...
nur zur info:die jetztige u21 hat die em-teilnahme für dieses jahr nicht erreichen können...so unterschiedlich kann das sein...


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo von der u21 die 2009 die em gewonnen hat,sind nur neuer,hummels,kedhira und özil in der a-nationalmannschaft angekommen.allerdings waren die damals schon die garanten für dne sieg udn sind heute auch gesetzt udn bei top-vereinen...



Jop, auch wenn ich denke, dass der Eine oder Andere aus der jetzigen U17 mit Sicherheit von der Türkei geworben wird. Das könnte auch interessant werden, denn der türkische Verband ist ja immer daran interessiert, auch wenn es mich persönlich etwas stört. Hier werden die Spieler in den deutschen U-Mannschaften ausgebildet und dann gehen sie doch in die türkische Nationalmannschaft. =/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo von der u21 die 2009 die em gewonnen hat,sind nur neuer,hummels,kedhira und özil in der a-nationalmannschaft angekommen.allerdings waren die damals schon die garanten für dne sieg udn sind heute auch gesetzt udn bei top-vereinen...
> nur zur info:die jetztige u21 hat die em-teilnahme für dieses jahr nicht erreichen können...so unterschiedlich kann das sein...



Boateng,Aogo, Beck, Schmelzer und Höwedes.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juli 2011)

soooo,einmal noch mädelfussi heute schauen udn dann gehts am freitag wieder richtig rund...die 2.liga startert schon mal.am freitag gleich das ostderby dresden-cottbus udn frankfurt gegen greuther fürth.das wird schon mal interessant...am samstag dann pauli gegen ingolstadt.also wenn das pauli nich gewinnt,dann werden die ne ganz schwere saison haben


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut 

Wie schon bei Neuer hat das Warten des FCB sich ausgezahlt: Jerome Boateng kommt zum FC Bayern München bis 2015. Ablöse: 13,5 Millionen Euro


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2011)

tja,die japanerinnen haben sich in einem tatsächlich spannenden finale gegen die usa durchgesetzt udn sind weltmeisterinnen geworden...respekt dafür...ich hoffe das bringt auch ein bischen abwechslung udn ein funken hoffnung in die leidgeschüttelte japanische gesellschaft...

udn dann der start in die 2.liga:pauli und frankfurt haben sich als absteiger schön durchgesetzt udn braunschweig als aufsteiger hat sich gleich mal mit einem 3:1 gegen die löwen an die spitze geschossen...recht normaler start ohne grosse überraschungen,ausser vlt braunschweig...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2011)

Auha Braunschweig in Liga 1 dann gegen Hannover, hätten wir noch ein Derby  Naja, war ja erst Spieltag Nummero Uno und es kann noch alles passieren. Ich freue mich aber für Pauli, sie müssen einfach den Wiederaufstieg schaffen. Ein Stadtderby braucht die Bundesliga. 

Zu den Frauen gestern: Ich gönne es den Japanerinnen sehr. Das gibt dem ganzen Land sicherlich nochmal Kraft und einen kleinen Schub. Wer so BLIND die Bälle verschießt wie die Ammis, hat es auch nicht verdient. Ich meine, so nen Ball ausm Stand 4 Meter übers Tor hauen... schaff ich auch. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Juli 2011)

Und der KSC hat 3:2 gegen den MSV gewonnen, nach einem Gegentor nach 18 Sekunden. Tolle Stimmung im Stadion... mit der Leistung wäre Tabellenmitte möglich.


----------



## Lari (18. Juli 2011)

Sonntag erstes Heimspiel Alemannia Aachen, ole oleee 
Dann holen wir Braunschweig mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Son macht seine 2te Bude. Ich liebe ihn einfach <3 

Und sagt jetzt nicht es sei nur'n Testspiel, ich bin HSV Fan ich freu mich über jeden Sieg


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und sagt jetzt nicht es sei nur'n Testspiel



is ja nur ein freundschaftsspiel...))

nein,nein,bayern hat das sehr wohl ernst genommen.nich umsonst sind die mit ihren besten angerückt.die wollten schon den ersten titel gleich mit nach hause nehmen.aber pustekuchen,da kommt die bubi-mannschaft vom hsv udn macht denen erstmal ein fetten strich durch die rechnung...respekt...da sieht man mal wieder das geld allein keine tore schiesst...jaja *5 euro ins phrasenschwein steck*

und neuer hat im laufe des turniers alles andere als zuversicht da hinten ausgestrahlt,dazu ein dicker patzer beim ersten gegentreffer von son...liegen da doch irgendwie die nerven blank????

bin mal gespannt wie die sich gegen braunschweig zeigen...udn viel wichtiger,weil es um kohle geht, wie die die CL-relegation am 16./17.08.bestreiten...beim ligacup kann jupp noch müde abwinken,aber jetzt folgen schon zwei entscheidungsspiele für die bayern.und wehe wehe für heynckes wenn da was schief gehen sollte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

mich k*tzen die Anti Neuer Gesänge und die ständige Kritik ehrlich gesagt tierisch an. Schaut euch die WM 2010 an. Schaut euch die CL-Saison letztes Jahr an. Es hieß nie Schalke gegen X, es hieß immer Neuer gegen X. Er ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Keeper auf der Welt zur Zeit. Beim Tor sieht er ganz schlecht aus, aber 1. war die Flanke mit viel Effet getreten und drehte sich im letzten Moment noch weg und 2. wer lässt da Son alleine ? 

Neuer ist ein guter Bursche, und wenn die Bayern-Fans nicht zu schätzen wissen, wer da bei denen im Tor steht, sind sie einfach nur dumm. (Die Ultras sowieso).


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Neuer ist ein guter Bursche, und wenn die Bayern-Fans nicht zu schätzen wissen, wer da bei denen im Tor steht, sind sie einfach nur dumm. (Die Ultras sowieso).



definitiv ist neuer ein guter kerl udn ich hab ihm die tränen auch abgenommen die er beim abschied auf schalke vergoss...und ich find es extrem unverständlich warum die bayernfans so ein aufriss bei ihm starten.auch dieser "verhaltenskodex" nach den er leben soll,damit er kein ärger mit ihnen bekommt...unglaublich.hallo?wo gibts denn sowas?

und ich finde man merkt ihm das ganze theater ziemlich an.er wirkt immer so dermaßen bewusst gelassen,sodass es schon wieder übertrieben wirkt.und sowas wirkt sich auch im spiel aus...das ist wie bei einem kleinen kind das was vom essentisch in die küche trägt udn die eltern permanent sagen:pass auf das du nix fallen lässt...dadurch wird das kind irgendwann richtig unsicher und beginnt zu zittern udn lässt dann irgendwann garantiert was fallen.hätten sie nix gesagt wär gar nich erst die nervosität aufgetreten...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Jop, so ist das. Der Junge spürt jetzt schon nen unheimlichen Druck. Nun muss die Mannschaft, Trainer und der Verein allgemein ihm ein wenig zur Seite stehen und den Druck eben mindern, dazu zählt auch die dummen Ultras aus den Stadien zu verbannen, so hart das sich anhört. 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass sie Verhaltensregeln erstellen an den sich Neuer richten soll. Sie können sich glücklich schätzen, seit Kahn wieder mal eine wahre Nummer 1 zu haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

Und der KSC kämpft sich mal wieder zurück. Nach dem 0-1 mal wieder direkt ausgeglichen. Wird noch ein spannendes Spiel.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

Besten Dank, Herr Rafati, Sie haben dieser neuformierten Truppe nen verdienten Auswärtssieg geklaut. Anderthalb Elfmeter nicht gegeben, ein reguläres Tor abgepfiffen und kurz vor dem 2:1 hätts ne Rote für 60 geben müssen. Also ich hab, was den KSC angeht, aber auch gar nix auszusetzen. War wieder ein gutes Spiel, aber mit Rafati als 12ten Gegner, wars halt schwierig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2011)

Ist mir schon letzte Saison aufgefallen, in den Spielen mit Rafati (besonders mit meinem HSV) gab es immer irgendetwas.

Schalke hat also den ersten Test gegen Dortmund gewonnen, auch wenn erst im 11-Meterschießen. Mich freut das irgendwie.


----------



## Lari (24. Juli 2011)

Unser Schiri war auch nicht der tollste, aber letztendlich hat Aachen verloren, weil sie einfach scheisse gespielt haben. Gerade die zweite Halbzeit war grober Mist.
Naja, nächste Woche mal gucken


----------



## Edou (30. Juli 2011)

Boa, was gehtn im DFB-Pokal ab? Wolfsburg 2:3 Verloren, Leverkuse 3:4 Verloren (Nach 3:0 Führung!) und Bremen 1:2.
Krass


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Juli 2011)

Tja, und morgen wird wohl Aachen verlieren.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Neue Umfrage zur Meisterschaftssaison 2011/2012 ist drinne ^.^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Juli 2011)

Man kann von Dynamo und seinen Fans behaupten was man will, aber das Team hat heute mal wieder seinen einzigartigen Kampgeist bewiesen. Wie auch schon beim Aufstieg.


----------



## Edou (30. Juli 2011)

Wer aus nem 0:3, ein 4:3 macht, kann Stolz auf seine Leistung sein, grade wenn es GEGEN den Vize-Meister ist. Also da muss ich schon meinen Respekt vor dieser Leistung aussprechen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neue Umfrage zur Meisterschaftssaison 2011/2012 ist drinne ^.^



Hm, warum nicht auch 2. Liga? ^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hm, warum nicht auch 2. Liga? ^^



Würde etwas die Seite sprengen


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Juli 2011)

Und Aachen raus - war nicht anders zu erwarten. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neue Umfrage zur Meisterschaftssaison 2011/2012 ist drinne ^.^



die ergebnisse bisher in der abstimmung Meister/Absteiger brachten eigentlich nur wieder die üblichen verdächtigen zum vorschein,obwohl ich den positiv denkenden kölner beglückwünsche zu seiner prognose,dass köln meister wird,obwohl ich es mir kaum vorstellen kann


----------



## schattental (5. August 2011)

ab heute gehts wieder rund...
ich musste lachen...hab mal von super mario den beitrag den er für bayern in einer grossen bebilderten zeitung geschrieben hat,hier verlinkt.passt meiner meinung nach ganz gut...ausser das rob und rib morgen wohl doch auflaufen und doch keine sprechstundenhilfen werden bei doc wohlfahrt
http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/mario-basler/bayern-muenchen-greift-das-triple-an-19204516.bild.html


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die ergebnisse bisher in der abstimmung Meister/Absteiger brachten eigentlich nur wieder die üblichen verdächtigen zum vorschein,obwohl ich den positiv denkenden kölner beglückwünsche zu seiner prognose,dass köln meister wird,obwohl ich es mir kaum vorstellen kann



Natürlich, aber ich finde die Umfrage passend dafür, dass es nun wieder los geht.  Auch interessant, dass manche glauben, dass Stuttgart absteigt


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. August 2011)

*Die zweite Runde im Überblick:
*Holstein Kiel - MSV Duisburg
RB Leipzig - FC Augsburg
SpVgg Unterhaching - VfL Bochum
Eintracht Trier - Hamburger SV
1. FC Heidenheim - Borussia Mönchengladbach
Rot-Weiss Essen - Hertha BSC Berlin
Borussia Dortmund - Dynamo Dresden
SpVgg Greuther Fürth - SC Paderborn
FC Erzgebirge Aue - 1. FC Nürnberg
TSG Hoffenheim - 1. FC Köln
Hannover 96 - Mainz 05
Fortuna Düsseldorf - 1860 München
Bayern München - FC Ingolstadt
VfB Stuttgart - FSV Frankfurt
Eintracht Frankfurt - 1. FC Kaiserslautern
Karlsruher SC - FC Schalke 04


----------



## Wolfmania (19. August 2011)

Also Hannover gestern war wirklich gut anzusehen - man merkte daß ganz Hannover heiß auf Europa war. Gutes Spiel, auch Sevilla war nciht nur passiv - sowas macht Lust auf mehr. Zu den Schallaken sag ich mal nix :-)


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2011)

man merkte aber auch das die spanier noch nicht so weit sind wie die deutschen spieler.spanien hat ja noch nicht mit seiner saison angefangen.die stecken noch in der vorbereitung...ich wette das hannover nicht weiter kommt.sevilla gewinnt bestimmt 1:0 und das wars dann schon...
hab das schalke-spiel zwar nicht gesehen,aber die haben helsinki bestimmt unterschätzt.allerdings befinden die sich schon lange in ihrer saison und haben zu hause in 10 spielen 10 siege gefeiert...man darf auf das rückspiel gespannt sein...


----------



## Saalia (19. August 2011)

geht ja auch garnicht drum weiter zu kommen... als das los gezogen wurde haben alle hannover schon mit 2x 0:3 vom platz gehen sehn, und nun so eine vorstellung vor heimischem publikum.. einfach traumhaft 

klar hatte man auf ein leichtes los und die gruppenphase gehofft, aber man kann ihnen hinterher nicht sagen sie hätten nicht gekämpft


----------



## Lari (19. August 2011)

Heute holt Aachen sicherlich den ersten Punkt, ich muss nur fest genug dran glauben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Mich würde es mal interessieren, wie der FC Sevilla gespielt hätte, wenn sie 100%ig eingespielt wären. Denn dafür haben sie (bis auf die Defensiv-Schwächen, was aber auch kein Wunder ist, da 96 sehr schnell kombiniert hat) eigentlich ganz gut gespielt, aber man weiß halt nicht wie lange sich der Streik hinzieht in Spanien. Mir solls recht sein, so machen wir mehr Punkte gut auf Spanien in der Jahreswertung. Allerdings muss 96 dann auch gewinnen bzw weiter kommen, da Schalke und Mainz so ziemlich versagt haben.

Da der AS Rom aber auch verloren hat, gleicht sich das da ein wenig aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Achja, das macht doch Spaß. Die Bayern gewinnen gegen 11 Puppen... wat für ne Leistung. 

Was ist nur aus dem Verein geworden ? Bin seit ich denken kann Fan, aber SOWAS hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## shadow24 (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Achja, das macht doch Spaß. Die Bayern gewinnen gegen 11 Puppen... wat für ne Leistung.
> 
> Was ist nur aus dem Verein geworden ? Bin seit ich denken kann Fan, aber SOWAS hab ich noch nicht gesehen.




jo,als fast-hamburger bin ich zwar kein fan,aber interessier mich schon seit jahren für den verein(neben stadionbesuchen),aber muss auch gestehen das ich so eine leistung lange,oder noch gar nicht gesehen habe...hab das spiel teilweise auf sky miterlebt und hatte das gefühl der hsv hätte ein nichtangriffspakt mit bayern unterschrieben....die schauten minutenlang nur zu was bayern so mit dem ball alles machen kann.udn das wirklich jeder aus der mannschaft...kollektiv...
sowas passiert wenn man sich nur auf junge spieler verlässt,nach dem motto was dortmund kann,können wir auch...nur das der hsv nicht solche talente wie götze,grosskreutz,bender,hummels und co hat,sondern reservekicker von der insel...
man darf gespannt sein wie die saison weiter läuft...


----------



## Wolfmania (22. August 2011)

oh ja selbst als Bayern Fan traurig mit anzusehen was HSV da macht - und keine Besserung in Sicht. Aber das Spiel des Wochenendes war ja wohl in Bremen - das war wieder mal n typisches Werder-Heimspiel - die bieten den Zuschauern wirklich was - herrlich


----------



## shadow24 (22. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> oh ja selbst als Bayern Fan traurig mit anzusehen was HSV da macht - und keine Besserung in Sicht. Aber das Spiel des Wochenendes war ja wohl in Bremen - das war wieder mal n typisches Werder-Heimspiel - die bieten den Zuschauern wirklich was - herrlich




sign....erinnerte stark an das heimspiel zum start in die saison 08/09 als Bremen knapp mit 5:4 gegen aufsteiger hoffenhenheim gewann nachdem man 4:0 oder so schon führte...bremen war schon immer für torfestivals bekannt.da wird immer mit runtergeklappten visier gekämpft


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,als fast-hamburger bin ich zwar kein fan,aber interessier mich schon seit jahren für den verein(neben stadionbesuchen),aber muss auch gestehen das ich so eine leistung lange,oder noch gar nicht gesehen habe...hab das spiel teilweise auf sky miterlebt und hatte das gefühl der hsv hätte ein nichtangriffspakt mit bayern unterschrieben....die schauten minutenlang nur zu was bayern so mit dem ball alles machen kann.udn das wirklich jeder aus der mannschaft...kollektiv...
> sowas passiert wenn man sich nur auf junge spieler verlässt,nach dem motto was dortmund kann,können wir auch...nur das der hsv nicht solche talente wie götze,grosskreutz,bender,hummels und co hat,sondern reservekicker von der insel...
> man darf gespannt sein wie die saison weiter läuft...



Naja, im ersten Sinne sollte man den Jungs Zeit geben. Bei einem Töre oder einem Bruma hat man ja schon gesehen, dass sie keine Graupen sind. Und auch die restlichen Neuzugänge sind gute Talente, der Herr Arnesen wird schon wissen, was er da gekauft hat. Ich frage mich nur, was mit den gestandenen Spielern los ist. Westermann sehr schwach, Jansen nicht wirklich in Form und Jarolim lässt sich fast jeden Ball abnehmen. Da ist es dann auch kein Wunder, dass "unseren" Talente wie Elia, Son oder Berg grade jetzt zu Beginn eine Formschwäche haben.

Noch sehe ich das alles nicht kritisch, wir haben den 3. Spieltag rum und nächstes WE kommt Köln, Abstiegskampf pur . Wenn wir uns da den Frust wegschießen, kann das Wunder bewirken.

Übrigens hat Klopp in seiner ersten Saison in Dortmund auch keine Wunder vollbracht. Und Spieler wie Hummels, Bender oder Gündogan kamen auch von anderen Vereinen, die mussten bzw müssen sich auch noch einfinden. Grosskreutz sehe ich nicht als Talent, er ist nur ein durchschnittlicher Spieler in einer überragenden Mannschaft (meine Meinung). Und ein Götze gibt es in Deutschland nur alle 20 Jahre. Genau so wie Lionel Messi in Argentinien. Oder Neymar in Brasilien (der aber bei WEITEM noch nicht auf dem Niveau von Götze und Messi ist.)


----------



## shadow24 (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja, im ersten Sinne sollte man den Jungs Zeit geben. Bei einem Töre oder einem Bruma hat man ja schon gesehen, dass sie keine Graupen sind. Und auch die restlichen Neuzugänge sind gute Talente, der Herr Arnesen wird schon wissen, was er da gekauft hat.
> *da hoffe ich mal das du recht behälst...
> *Westermann sehr schwach
> *kann mich kaum an ein wirklich gutes spiel von dem erinnern...
> ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Also ich hätte überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn wir diese Saison im Mittelfeld landen und nächste Saison dann voll angreifen. 

Aber gut, das wird man sehen. Wichtig ist jetzt auch, ob die Mannschaft es schafft einen Teamgeist zu entwickeln, ich hoffe es.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Ich frage mich eher, ob der Herr Oenning der richtige Trainer ist.

Bislang hat er ja laut Statikstik mit Nürnberg und Hamburg noch nicht viele Spiele gewonnen....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher, ob der Herr Oenning der richtige Trainer ist.
> 
> Bislang hat er ja laut Statikstik mit Nürnberg und Hamburg noch nicht viele Spiele gewonnen....



Der letzte Trainer, der in Hamburg wirklich ein System hatte, war Stevens. Nur hatte man damals andere Spieler und ein anderes Potenzial.

Oenning ist ne arme Sau, wenn man das so sagen darf. Er hat in Nürnberg sehr sehr gute Arbeit geleistet. Das Problem ist, dass der Trainerstuhl hier in Hamburg nen eingebauten automatischen Schleudersitz hat. Geht es mal ein wenig bergab, wird sofort von allen Seiten kritisiert und Personalentscheidungen gefordert. So geht das aber nicht, denn 1. haben wir kein Geld, um einen neuen Trainer zu verpflichten und 2. gibt es einfach keinen passenden.

Hoffmann hätte sich damals gegen Beiersdorfer durchsetzen müssen, dann hätten wir jetzt Klopp als Trainer. Aber Beiersdorfer wollte ja unbedingt Jol haben... 

Für mich hat Oenning noch ne Schonzeit bis zum Winter. Wenn wir dann nicht im Abstiegskampf (sehr vage, ich weiß) stecken, bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Falathrim (22. August 2011)

Witzig am letzten Spieltag fand ich nur, wie bei den Bayern darüber geredet wurde, dass der HSV ja so schlecht war und jede Kreisliga-Mannschaft da gewonnen hätte, am ersten Spieltag der BVB gegen genauso schwache Hamburger "eine erneut meisterliche Leistung gezeigt hat"


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Witzig am letzten Spieltag fand ich nur, wie bei den Bayern darüber geredet wurde, dass der HSV ja so schlecht war und jede Kreisliga-Mannschaft da gewonnen hätte, am ersten Spieltag der BVB gegen genauso schwache Hamburger "eine erneut meisterliche Leistung gezeigt hat"



Bayern muss man halt hassen:

Gewinnen sie knapp 1:0 und das kurz vor Spielende, dann ist es immer Dusel.

Gewinnt man haushoch mit 4 und mehr Toren, dann heißt es, dass der Sieg hätte hoher ausfallen müssen.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bayern muss man halt hassen:
> 
> Gewinnen sie knapp 1:0 und das kurz vor Spielende, dann ist es immer Dusel.
> 
> Gewinnt man haushoch mit 4 und mehr Toren, dann heißt es, dass der Sieg hätte hoher ausfallen müssen.



ja die Welt ist voller Neider


----------



## monthy (22. August 2011)

Naja die Bayern habe ja eigentlich auch gut gespielt. Das Eergebnis war vielleicht auch etwas zu niedrig.
Überrascht war ich nur von Schalke. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die das Spiel noch drehen.
Dortmund hats mit nem Arbeitssieg gemacht.

Mfg

Ps. Oenning ist nicht unbedingt der falsche Trainer. Man kann nur nicht von heute auf morgen mit einer komplett runderneuerten Mannschaft sofort Erfolge erzielen.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Mal abgesehn von der BuLi, find ichs "lustig" was da in Spanien abgeht. Traurig fuer die Fans, aber die Spieler wollen ihr Geld.(Wobei bei einigen muss man sich ja an den Kopf fassen :x)


----------



## monthy (22. August 2011)

Naja tut schon weh wenn einem 15 Mio durch die Lappen gehen.
Vorallem bekommen die Spieler scheinbar nicht genug.
Habe mich garnicht mit dem genauen Streikgrund befasst.

Mfg

Edit sagt: 

"Wir haben unsere Positionen heute noch einmal klargemacht. Sie liegen weit auseinander. Wir konzentrieren uns jetzt darauf, den zweiten Spieltag zu retten", sagte Astiazarán. Die Spieler streiken, weil die Clubs insgesamt 50 Millionen Euro Gehaltszahlungen schuldig geblieben sind. Insgesamt sollen über 200 Profis betroffen sein.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Jaja, schon klar ist sowas bitter. 50Mio sollen es sein die den Spielern nicht gezahlt wurden, aber ich find es bei anderen Top stars laecherlich wie z.b. Messie oder Ronaldo die eh alles innen hintern geschoben bekommen. "kleinere" spieler hingegen kann ich verstehn
/E um jetzt 2 der bestbezahltesten zu nennen, muss nicht heißen das die betroffen sind. :x


----------



## monthy (22. August 2011)

Ich glaube, dass auch Barca und Madrid ihre Spieler auf Pump bezahlt. Allerdings haben die immer
Leute die denen Geld in den H schieben.
Die können das unendlich machen.
In Spanien ist das Gefälle zwischen den Vereinen so groß, da ist es logisch das die kleineren Vereine irgend wann an ihre Grenzen kommen.
Gute Beispiele sind hier aber auch Valencia und La Coruna.
Die haben lange oben mitgespielt und dann ging es bergab, weil halt die Geldgeber oder Inverstoren fehlen.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Ich bin so oder so dafür, dass solch unmengen ans Summen verboten werden. Gehalt und Transferkosten.
Genaugenommen ist das alles doch schon Menschenhandel....


----------



## Falathrim (22. August 2011)

Was für ein Spiel heute Abend von meinen braun-weißen *___* Bin doch mehr Fan als ich zugeben will, ich liebe diesen Verein einfach :I
SPITZENREITER SPITZENREITER HEY HEY! :O


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

Das Problem in Spanien betrifft ja auch eher die unteren Ligen. In der ersten Liga waren die Gehaltszahlungen ja "pünktlich". Aber wenn 200 Spieler noch auf 50 Mio. warten ist der Streik schon ok. Jeder Arbeitnehmer will auch sein Gehalt bekommen, was in seinem Vertrag steht. Im Schnitt sind es 250.000 € / Spieler. Viele der 200 Spieler liegen sicherlich unter diesem Schnitt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Interessant... wenn in Deutschland wegen Tarifstreitigkeit gestreikt wird, hetzen die Leute alle gegen diese "Idioten". Aber wenn Spitzenverdiener im Ausland streiken, ist das völlig okay.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

Ich finde die Streiks, wenn sie gerechtfertigt sind, ok.

Aber was z.B. in der NFL abgeht ist krank. Erst werden die Spieler ausgeschlossen, weil sie mehr Geld vom Kuchen haben wollen (und die Besitzer nicht mehr abgeben wollen), und kaum ist der Lockout beendet, wird mit dem Geld nur so um sich geworfen. Was rechtfertigt das "Gehalt" von 120 Mio. $ für 8 Jahre, bei einer Sportart, wo die reguläre Saison 16 (!!!!) Wochen dauert?

So, genug O.T. von mir


----------



## monthy (23. August 2011)

Das einzigste was helfen würde ist Salary cap auch im Fussball.
Eine Gehaltsobergrenze ist wünschenswert.
Wird sich aber nicht durchsetzen.

Mfg


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2011)

Wenn man Gehalt nicht bekommt ist es immer eine Unverschämtheit, egal ob man 1000€ oder 1.000.000€ verdient. Obwohl ich es am Besten fände, wenn man allen Fußballern ein relativ geringes Grundgehalt geben würde und dann alles nach Leistung weiter vergüten - wer viel + gut spielt der verdient auch viel. Gibt ja genug Statistiken nach jedem Spiel, da sieht man gleich wer was geleistet hat. Ok das ist naiv aber egal :-)
Bei Strik denke ich nur an die Fluglotsen, das ist mal dreist.


----------



## shadow24 (23. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Obwohl ich es am Besten fände, wenn man allen Fußballern ein relativ geringes Grundgehalt geben würde und dann alles nach Leistung weiter vergüten - wer viel + gut spielt der verdient auch viel. Gibt ja genug Statistiken nach jedem Spiel, da sieht man gleich wer was geleistet hat.




grundsätzlich ne gute idee,die ich mir auch für viele profis wünschte,allerdings die umsetzung wäre schwer...wie willst du die leute bewerten ohne 11 egoisten ranzuzüchten?
beispielsweise gibts 50 ooo euro für ein spieler der ein tor macht,dann hast du 11 stürmer auf dem feld...
stürmer udn tw kannst du vlt noch nach toren und abgewehrten bällen belohnen,aber abwehrspieler und mittelfeldspieler?klar,nach gewonnen zweikämpfen,pässen,torvorlagen,aber das risiko das ein geldgeiler abwehrspieler auch noch torvorlagen geben und selbst tore schiessen will wäre nicht ganz unerheblich
und wer sollte die leistung bewerten?da müssten ja mindestens 22 bewerter da am spielfeldrand sitzen und jeden spieler 90 min lang genau beobachten.udn das kann sicherlich nicht jeder bob da machen,das muss ja schon ein fussballexperte sein,der eine genaue bewertung abgeben kann...ich seh dann schon die Lawine an Rechstreiten um viele Millionen euro wegen falscher Beurteilung


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

monthy schrieb:


> Das einzigste was helfen würde ist Salary cap auch im Fussball.
> Eine Gehaltsobergrenze ist wünschenswert.
> Wird sich aber nicht durchsetzen.
> 
> Mfg



Den Salary Cap gibt es in der NBA, NHL, etc. und was ist? Wenn eine Mannschaft über dem Salary Cap ist, zahlt sie Strafen. Es werden lieber die Strafen gezahlt, statt sich an das Cap zu halten.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. August 2011)

Heute ist doch mal wieder ein spannender Fußballtag - erst Auslosung für die CL, dann die Schalaken und dann die 96er in Sevilla was ich gucken werde - könnte sehr spannend werden.


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Heute ist doch mal wieder ein spannender Fußballtag - erst Auslosung für die CL, dann die Schalaken und dann die 96er in Sevilla was ich gucken werde - könnte sehr spannend werden.


ich vermute das schalke weiterkommt und 96 rausfliegt...so wie es alle VOR dem hinspiel gedacht hatten...


----------



## Wolfmania (25. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich vermute das schalke weiterkommt und 96 rausfliegt...so wie es alle VOR dem hinspiel gedacht hatten...



und ich hoffe auf das Gegenteil  doch realistisch ist leider Deine Sichtweise - Raul wirds scho richten


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2011)

http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/nationalelf/startseite/556987/artikel_lahm-entschuldigt-sich---und-bleibt-dfb-kapitaen.html

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Ich hab Lahm sowieso noch nie gemocht, das passt zu ihm. Als Kapitän hab ich ihn nie gesehen, da sind Schweinsteiger, Neuer oder Klose deutlich geeigneter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Schweinsteiger ist für mich ein gehypter Spieler, Lahm ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Außenverteidiger in Deutschland. Trotzdem stimme ich dir zu, Ceiwyn, er ist kein Leader.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]CL-Auslosung:[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]Gruppe A*
*Bayern München*
FC Villarreal
Manchester City
SSC Neapel

[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Gruppe B*
Inter Mailand
ZSKA Moskau
OSC Lille
Trabzonspor
[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Gruppe C*
Manchester United
Benfica Lissabon
FC Basel
FC Otelul Galati

[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Gruppe D*
Real Madrid
Olympique Lyon
Ajax Amsterdam
Dinamo Zagreb

[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Gruppe E*
FC Chelsea
FC Valencia
*Bayer Leverkusen
*KRC Genk

[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Gruppe F*
FC Arsenal
Olympique Marseille
Olympiakos Piräus
*Borussia Dortmund
*
[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Gruppe G*
FC Porto
Schachtjor Donezk
Zenit St. Petersburg
Apoel Nikosia

[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Gruppe H*
FC Barcelona
AC Mailand
FC Bate Borisov
Viktoria Pilsen

[/font]


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

Heftige Gruppe für den FCB - In der Gruppe kann so gut wie alles passieren. Wenn der FCB aber ordentlich spielt, dann sollte es locker möglich sein. 

Dortmund hatte ziemlich viel Glück. Hätte auch in die Hammergruppe Barca und Milan gehen können. In der jetzigen Gruppe könnten sie mit Sicherheit zweiter werden, mit etwas Glück sogar Erster. 

Leverkusen hats auch recht schwer erwischt. Platz 3 sollte drinne sein, obs für den Zweiten reicht bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. August 2011)

Also es gibt keine keine beschreibung was geschehen ist 

BVB
marseille
arsenal London

*Piräus*
Hammer geil darf nach 24 jahre seid dem ich lebe nach london und nach marseille. Also diese zahl muss noch erfunden werden/5 

F**cking awesome

http://make.tv/fresh...e.to/show/65726

und bayern in der todeszone ich glaube gott hat ein licht gesendet ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Gruppe A ist wohl die Todesgruppe. Da sind nirgends 3 Punkte einzuplanen, besonders ManCity hat ja kräftig eingekauft (Nasri, Aguero)... mal schauen.

Dortmund hat Schwein gehabt, Platz 3-2 ist drinne, aber werden heiße Partien, da wird sich entscheiden wie die Rasselbande wirklich zusammengewachsen ist.

Für Leverkusen ist Platz 3 auch drinne. Aber Chelsea und Valencia sind schon brocken... 

Fazit: Wenn es gut läuft, haben wir eine Mannschaft im Achtelfinale, eventuell sogar 2. Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2011)

Ich glaube, Barcelona wird die Vorrunde mit der B-Mannschaft überstehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Davon kann man ausgehen. Ok, gegen Milan braucht man schon ein wenig mehr, aber selbst bei denen MUSS man nicht in Top Besetzung auflaufen.

Schalke führt übrigens 6:1 gegen Helsinki und ist sicher in der Europa League. Bei Sevilla gg 96 steht 1:1, hoffen wir dass es die Hannoveraner auch schaffen, dann sind wir mit 5 Mannschaften in Europa vertreten, das kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2011)

tja,wer hat damit gerechnet das BEIDE weiterkommen...glückwunsch an schalke und 96...
tja,die gruppen sind alle drei recht schwierig,obwohl ich denke das leverkusen es am schlimmsten getroffen hat...

dortmund sollte die griechen auswärts nicht unterschätzen.ich glaub kaum eine griechische mannschaft hat in den letzten jahren ihr heimspiel gegen ausländische clubs verloren.da wachsen die echt über sich hinaus,wogegen sie auswärts richtig schwach sind und marseille kann auch fussball spielen...von arsenal weiss das sowieso jeder...da wird auf der insel nix zu holen sein...

bayern hat die schlechteste spanische,italienische und englische  mannschaft von den jeweiligen ländern abbekommen.also sooo hart ist die gruppe auch nicht.klar werden die auswärtsspiele kein zuckerschlecken,aber als angekündigter mitfavorit muss man die eh alle schlagen

udn leverkusen wird zwar gegen chelsea lehrgeld zahlen,aber zu hause gegen valencia sidn drei punkte drin und gegen genk sogar im heim-und auswärtsspiel...

mit glück könnten alle drei weiter kommen


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

kann man so stehen lassen. Gehe sogar davon aus, daß alle drei deutschen CL-Teilnehmer weiterkommen. Bin beim BVB nur gespannt auf die enorme Belastung und ob sie sich in allen Wettbewerben anstrengen oder irgendwo frühzeitig die Segel streifen, denn 1. in der Liga will doch jeder nun gegen den Meister gewinnnen 2. wie wichtig ist ihnen der DFB-Pokal 3. unterschätzen sie die vermeindlich "leichte" Gruppe bzw werden sie von den Gegner unterschätzt

Naja ich seh das Spiel FCB-Neapel


----------



## shadow24 (26. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja ich seh das Spiel FCB-Neapel




echt live?cool...glückwunsch,das hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> bayern hat die schlechteste spanische,italienische und englische mannschaft von den jeweiligen ländern abbekommen.also sooo hart ist die gruppe auch nicht.klar werden die auswärtsspiele kein zuckerschlecken,aber als angekündigter mitfavorit muss man die eh alle schlagen



Die schlechteste englische Mannschaft ist Arsenal, sicher nicht Manchester City. Man kann von "Shitty" halten was man will, aber unterschätzen darf man sie nicht, immerhin sind sie letztes Jahr auf Platz 3 der Premier League gekommen und stehen derzeit auf dem geteilten ersten Platz mit ManU, haben dabei aber mit 7:2 das bessere Torverhältnis. Auch hat man sich diese Sommerpause sehr sinnvoll verstärkt, alleine mit Agüero hat man sich einen absoluten Weltklasse-Spieler geholt, der auch schon gezeigt hat, dass er sich in Manchester richtig wohlfühlt. Nicht zu reden von Nasri und Clichy
Schaut man sich ihre Aufstellung an
Hart
Richards - Kompany - Lescott/Touré - Clichy
de Jong - Touré
Kun - Balotelli - Silva
Tevez

Ist eine ziemlich krasse Aufstellung 

Aber ich bin eigentlich zuversichtlich dass sich die Bayern den Gruppensieg holen, für den BVB sind Platz 1 oder 2 durchaus drin, Leverkusen kann ich nicht einschätzen


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> bayern hat die schlechteste spanische,italienische und englische mannschaft von den jeweiligen ländern abbekommen.also sooo hart ist die gruppe auch nicht.klar werden die auswärtsspiele kein zuckerschlecken,aber als angekündigter mitfavorit muss man die eh alle schlagen



ManCity würde ich nicht unterschätzen. Sie haben sich mMn endlich mal sinnvoll verstärkt und wenn sie jetzt noch gut zusammenspielen...

Und auch Neapel kann verdammt gefährlich werden, ebenso wie Villereal halt. Zwar sind das alles nicht die Megamannschaften, aber unangenehme Gegner. In der Gruppe kann halt einfach alles passieren...


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2011)

Ha ich freu mich das Schalke eine leichte Gruppe bekommen hat 

Los Euro-Fighter holt das Ding


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

2. Liga Ole. Ich bin noch nichtmal sooooooooooooooooooooo sauer auf die Leistung des HSV, aber OMG WTMFF MAAAAN GEGEN KÖLN 2 FÜHRUNGEN HERGEBEN UND DANN NOCH VERLIEREN ? IST HEUTE DER GEGENTEILTAG ODA WAT ?!  

Hoffentlich gewinnt dann wenigstens Schalke... v_v


----------



## Falathrim (28. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 2. Liga Ole. Ich bin noch nichtmal sooooooooooooooooooooo sauer auf die Leistung des HSV, aber OMG WTMFF MAAAAN GEGEN KÖLN 2 FÜHRUNGEN HERGEBEN UND DANN NOCH VERLIEREN ? IST HEUTE DER GEGENTEILTAG ODA WAT ?!


Ein neuer Torwart wär nicht schlecht D: Schade für den HSV, waren die bessere Mannschaft und hätten den Sieg verdient gehabt



> Hoffentlich gewinnt dann wenigstens Schalke... v_v



Gegen Gladbach...ich wage es zu bezweifeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

So sehe ich das auch, ganz interessanter Artikel in der Bild von Günther Netzer, der alles EXAKT auf den Punkt bringt.



> [font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]Trotz diese desaströsen Saisonstarts glaube ich nicht, dass der Hamburger SV am Ende der Saison absteigt oder in allergrößte Nöte gerät. Die Mannschaft wird irgendwann besseren und erfolgreicheren Fußball spielen. Und ich halte es nicht für seriös, nach den ersten vier Spielen eine Prognose für den gesamten Saisonverlauf abzugeben.[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*
> *[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Denn einen positiven Effekt sehe ich für den HSV: Es ist gut, dass der Verein schon jetzt erkennen muss, dass er eine Saison ohne höhere Ambitionen vor sich hat. Es liegt jetzt an den Spielern zu zeigen, was wirklich in dieser Mannschaft steckt.*[/font]




http://www.bild.de/s...29362.bild.html

Oenning muss endlich Kontinuität rein bringen und sich jetzt mal auf eine Aufstellung festlegen. Die von gestern war ja an sich schon gut. Nur haben die Außenverteidiger und der Torwart praktisch die Tore verschuldet, aber wie man immer so schön sagt: Die Defensivarbeit fängt vorne an. Allerdings sollte man Drobny wirklich mal ne Pause geben.

Wie es aus sieht, verlässt Elia nun doch noch den Verein in Richtung Juve. 10+ Mio wird der HSV bekommen, guter Deal meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Falathrim (28. August 2011)

St. Pauli spielt wieder wie in der Rückrunde -.- Gratz Braunschweig

Ansonsten wird das richtig schwer für Bayern in der CL....ManCity spielt meisterlich, gerade Tottenham mit 5:1 aus dem Stadion geballert, davon 4 Treffer von Dzeko, Wahnsinn!

edit: 
Ich glaub ich werd bekloppt...da sag ich City spielt meisterlich, und jetzt zerlegt ManU ARSENAL(!!!) mit derzeit (70. Minute) 6:1

edit2: 
8:2 Endstand O.o


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Also wenn Arsenal auch so in der CL spielt, dann kann Dortmund auch 1. werden in der Gruppe...

Das war eine Demütigung sondersgleichen. Aber war eigentlich so zu erwarten, da die Gunners ja ihre besten Spieler leichtfertig verkauft haben...


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

Schalke vor Dortmund in der Tabelle ,wer hätte das vor Saisonbeginn gedacht ?


----------



## wronny (28. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke vor Dortmund in der Tabelle ,wer hätte das vor Saisonbeginn gedacht ?



Am vierten Spieltag sagt das noch nicht so viel aus, bis zur Winterpause wird sich in der Tabelle schon noch einiges ordnen. ;-)
Wie heißt es doch so schön: "Wichtig ist, wer am Ende der Saison oben steht." Und DAS werden sicher nicht die Blau-Weißen sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Am vierten Spieltag sagt das noch nicht so viel aus, bis zur Winterpause wird sich in der Tabelle schon noch einiges ordnen. ;-)
> Wie heißt es doch so schön: "Wichtig ist, wer am Ende der Saison oben steht." Und DAS werden sicher nicht die Blau-Weißen sein.



Dreh die Tabelle um, dann steht blau-weiß-(schwarz) ganz oben.


----------



## s0re (28. August 2011)

Na, das mit Arsenal war klar, seit Arsène alles verkauft. Fabregas, Nasri etc^^


----------



## Falathrim (28. August 2011)

Wow, Özil und Ronaldo sind schon ein kongeniales Duo...die verstehen sich blind....ein Lauf, ein pass, ein Schuss, ein Tor...so einen Partner brauchen wir für Özil auch in der N11...halt dich ran, Mario :O


----------



## Wolfmania (13. September 2011)

so es geht wieder los - die Champions League - juhu endlich !! Und gleich tolle Spiele heute - BVB-Arsenal schätz ich mal n unentschieden, Bayer-Chelsea ne kanppe Niederlage für Bayer und Barca-Inter auch spannend. Und morgen mit meinen Bayern den ersten Sieg - so mag ich das !


----------



## shadow24 (13. September 2011)

ich tippe das arsenal 0:2 in dortmund verliert...die gunners sind gerade in einem formtief nachdem die beiden stars verkauft wurden udn gleichzeitig mertesacker als retter präsentiert wurde...götze macht ein tor und lewandowski..
leverkusen verliert mit gleichem ergebenis in chelsea...barca gewinnt wieder mal udn bayern auch...


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2011)

also entweder steckt dortmund momentan tatsächlich in einer krise oder die haben das international einfach nicht drauf...ein 1:1 in letzter minute gegen ein momentan formschwaches arsenal ist einfach zu wenig zu hause.man darf gespannt sein wie die sich da weiter in der CL präsentieren 

leverkusen wie erwartet und barca zeigt ungewöhnliche nachlässigkeiten.ist zwar schmeichelhaft das unentschieden in der nachspielzeit für den AC mailand,aber man nimmt auch gerne geschenke an,gerade im teuren CL-geschäft


----------



## Wolfmania (14. September 2011)

naja international ist halt was anderes - gerade die junge Dortmunder müssen diese Erfahrungen machen. Aber trotzdem gut gespielt und klar - jeder Fehler wird in der CL bestraft. Barca kann ein Lied davon singen :-) 80% Ballbesitz und dann 2:2 
Was ich gut fand: Standing Ovations für Ballack bei der Auswechslung - sehr anständig vom Publikum. Der hat auch wirklich gut gespielt, muß man echt sagen.


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Was ich gut fand: Standing Ovations für Ballack bei der Auswechslung - sehr anständig vom Publikum. Der hat auch wirklich gut gespielt, muß man echt sagen.




oh echt?das find ich ja gut...hab das spiel nicht gesehen und nix darüber gehört ausser das ergebnis.die haben ballack drüben nicht vergessen...
naja,mal sehen wie sich bayern heute schlägt,aber ich bleib bei meiner auswärtssieg-prognose.die sind immo echt so gut drauf,obwohl natürlich die abwehrreihen gegen hsv und freiburg überhaupt nicht gefordert wurden.heute zeigt sich wie die abwehrseite des fc bayern gegen starke gegner ausschaut...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2011)

Wird schwer diese Saison mit unseren BL-Klubs in Europa. Bayern hat für mich die einzig reale Chance, aber selbst das wird kein Selbstläufer. Müssen schauen, wie das heute läuft. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das Italien wieder Punkte gut macht hinsichtlich der 5 Jahres Wertung der Uefa. Zwar auch nicht so viele, da der ital. Fussball auch in einer kleinen Krise steckt, aber zumindest Milan und Inter sollten es schaffen.

Hach ja, ich sehne mich wieder nach den epischen Uefa Cup/Euro League Abenden mit dem HSV und Bremen... entweder gegeneinander oder gegen andere Clubs. (Bremen-Milan, Hamburg- Anderlecht oder Hamburg-Bremen, das waren Spiele  )


----------



## Wolfmania (14. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hach ja, ich sehne mich wieder nach den epischen Uefa Cup/Euro League Abenden mit dem HSV und Bremen... entweder gegeneinander oder gegen andere Clubs. (Bremen-Milan, Hamburg- Anderlecht oder Hamburg-Bremen, das waren Spiele  )



...Hamburg....wasndas ?  aber Träumen ist erlaubt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...Hamburg....wasndas ?  aber Träumen ist erlaubt...




Hamburg ist ne Stadt in Norddeutschland. 

Und das nicht nur in meinen Träumen.


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2011)

heute 2.teil der seltsamen CL-Spiele:Inter verliert zu hause gegen Trabzonspor,manchester City spielt nur unentschieden zu hause gegen Neapel udn real blamiert sich fast beim neuling zagreb...einziger lichtblick die souveränen bayern,die allerdings vom streik des spanischen fussballs profitieren,da denen ja spielpraxis fehlt
mal sehen was heute in der EL so abgeht...wag ja kaum noch ein tipschein abzugeben nach den CL-Ergebnissen...


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2011)

jupp die CL ist mal so unterhaltsam die die Bundesliga - finde ich gut so. Freu mich auch schon auf heut abend - ach ja europ. Wettbewerbe sind schon was feines


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2011)

naja hannover trau ich ein sieg gegen lüttich zu,während ich bei schalke mal wieder so gar nich weiss wie die spielen werden in bukarest...wird übrigens heute live ab 18.50 uhr übertragen.beide spiele nacheinander...passend zu den ungewöhnlichen ergebnissen:der sender der das live zeigt ist kabel 1...


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2011)

Kabel 1 ??  dann guck ich doch erst mal nicht auf sky um zu sehen wie Kabel1 das so macht....Spannung....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Kabel 1 ??  dann guck ich doch erst mal nicht auf sky um zu sehen wie Kabel1 das so macht....Spannung....



Kabel 1 ist ganz ordentlich, klar keine Berichterstattung a la SKY oder SAT1. Aber die Kaiser moderiert, da kann man auch sowat auch gern verzichten


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2011)

mann,ist hannover schwach...ich mochte die eh nie...und selbst als sie letzte saison nach hundert jahren fussball mal ausm grauen mittelmass heraustraten haben die mich nicht interessiert,aber seit gestern weiss ich auch wieder warum...
so eine nobody-truppe,die weder kampf noch feuer in so einer partie zeigt udn gegen so eine gurkentruppe wie lüttich zu hause nicht über ein 0:0 hinauskommt,haben im europäischen fussball nix zu suchen udn werden sich wohl auch nach der gruppenphase sang-u.klanglos verabschieden...

schalke zwar auch ne nullnummer,aber immerhin auswärts und gegen eine absolute tretertruppe wie bukarest,in deren hexenkessel keiner gerne spielt.damit kann man leben.wenn die zu hause ihre spiele gewinnen steht einem weiterkommen nix im weg...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mann,ist hannover schwach...ich mochte die eh nie...und selbst als sie letzte saison nach hundert jahren fussball mal ausm grauen mittelmass heraustraten haben die mich nicht interessiert,aber seit gestern weiss ich auch wieder warum...
> so eine nobody-truppe,die weder kampf noch feuer in so einer partie zeigt udn gegen so eine gurkentruppe wie lüttich zu hause nicht über ein 0:0 hinauskommt,haben im europäischen fussball nix zu suchen udn werden sich wohl auch nach der gruppenphase sang-u.klanglos verabschieden...
> 
> schalke zwar auch ne nullnummer,aber immerhin auswärts und gegen eine absolute tretertruppe wie bukarest,in deren hexenkessel keiner gerne spielt.damit kann man leben.wenn die zu hause ihre spiele gewinnen steht einem weiterkommen nix im weg...



Ne No-Name Truppe, die letzte Saison fast in die CL gekommen wär. Da sieht man immer, wie sehr auf Namen gesetzt wird. Lieber alte Stars und Nulpen holen wie Wolfsburg und gg. den Abstieg spielen als auf Junge Ausländer und Deutsche setzen. 

Einen Götze, Bender, Barrios, Kagawa, Großkreutz und und und kannte auch vor 3 Jahren niemand außer Experten. Was sind sie nun ? Alle deutscher Meister. Und bei Hannover ist die Situation nun wirklich nicht anders, nur dass sie wohl nicht so ein enormes Potenzial verfügen (zur jetzigen Zeit). 


Weiß ja nicht ob du beide Spiele gestern gesehen hast, aber beide deutsche Mannschaften waren klar überlegen und hätten 2:0 gewinnen können. Hannover hatte nen Lattentreffer und ne Menge anderer Chance, hat dabei aber NIX zugelassen. Schalke hatte auch 2 dicke Dinger durch Raul und Huntelaar. Ich glaube nicht, dass du wirklich die Spiele gesehen hast... 

Edit: Und was ist nun der Unterschied zwischen Bukarest und Lüttich ? Ich sehe keinen. Beide Mannschaften sind schwer zu spielen, aber nicht unbesiegbar. (In Lüttich war ich selbst, Standart-HSV. Das war eines der besten Spiele, die ich jemals LIVE gesehen habe. Das Stadion ist auch sehr schön, Hexenkessel halt.)


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht ob du beide Spiele gestern gesehen hast, aber beide deutsche Mannschaften waren klar überlegen und hätten 2:0 gewinnen können. Hannover hatte nen Lattentreffer und ne Menge anderer Chance, hat dabei aber NIX zugelassen. Schalke hatte auch 2 dicke Dinger durch Raul und Huntelaar. Ich glaube nicht, dass du wirklich die Spiele gesehen hast...
> 
> Edit: Und was ist nun der Unterschied zwischen Bukarest und Lüttich ? Ich sehe keinen. Beide Mannschaften sind schwer zu spielen, aber nicht unbesiegbar. (In Lüttich war ich selbst, Standart-HSV. Das war eines der besten Spiele, die ich jemals LIVE gesehen habe. Das Stadion ist auch sehr schön, Hexenkessel halt.)



ich hab das hannoverspiel gesehen und musste,wie meine kumpels auch, ständig ein gähnen unterdrücken als ich das sah was auf dem rasen abgeht...überlegen spielen und gewinnen sind zwei seiten.man kann auch pech haben und trotzdem durch kampf sein glück erzwingen und ein spiel gewinnen.das hab ich von 96 nicht gesehen...udn ich wiederhole mich gern:wer als deutsche BL-mannschaft gegen lüttich *zu hause* kein tor schiesst,der hat in der EL nix verloren...

du hast recht...bukarest und lüttich seh ich auch auf gleichem niveau...aber...96 spielte zu hause und schalke IN bukarest...mit so ner leistung wie gestern wird 96 in lüttich klar mit 0.2 verlieren,denn das ist dort genauso ein hexenkessel wie in bukarest

versteh mich nicht falsch,aber wenn 96 IN Lüttich 0:0 gespielt hätte,hätte ich nix dazu gesagt...so,war es einfach viel zu wenig,denn wenn du im internationionalen vergleich deine heimspiele nich gewinnst wirds schwer...sehr schwer...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Die Nobody Truppe hat also Dortmund geschlagen, sieh an.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2011)

So der Fcb hat klar gewonnen - freut mich auch für Neuer denn was diese "Fans" da gezeigt haben war wie so oft unter aller Sau. So kenn ich die Schallacken live - leider. Ich meine NAT nicht alle aber so einige.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. September 2011)

Oh Gott! Bochum hat wie ein waschechter Absteiger gespielt. Stadion hat sich mal Sau nich gelohnt-.-


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

Wenn der Schiri nicht gekauft war ,weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenn der Schiri nicht gekauft war ,weiß ich auch nicht...



Ja, wenn man gegen den FCB verliert ist immer irgendwer gekauft.. *rolleyes*

Ich sag dazu nur:

6 Spiele

5 Siege

18 Tore

1 Gegentor

Und was die "Fans" von Schalke heute abgezogen haben, war sowieso unter aller Sau. Einfach eine Schande für die gesamte Bundesliga und für die Intelligenz mancher Ultras.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. September 2011)

Hat jemand ein Video oder hat es selbst gesehen? Hab das Spiel leider nicht geguckt. Wurde Neuer ausgepfiffen? Naja, das ist bei jedem Club normal.

ROFL, der Kommentator:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xyjms7DduXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (18. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenn der Schiri nicht gekauft war ,weiß ich auch nicht...



In welchem Spiel? Du meinst doch wohl hoffentlich nicht das Spiel, in dem Schalke 04 sich nicht eine einzige Torchance erspielt hat, nur durch zwei Fehlpässe oder Fehler der Bayern überhaupt gefährlich zum Abschluss kam und ansonsten derart dominiert wurde, dass sie froh sein konnte dass der Zug zum Tor bei den Bayern so sehr fehlte wie zuletzt unter van Gaal? Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich und beschuldige den Schiedsrichter, ihr wurdet heute deklassiert, alleine Petersen und Müller hatten Chancen für ein 5:0...der eine Elfmeter hätte gegeben werden können, okay, aber was hätte das geändert? Den spielverlauf massiv oder wie?
Euer Problem heute war einfach, dass sich Kluge unheimlich früh seine Karte abgeholt hat, was euch defensiv geschwächt hat, und Farfan und Holtby Totalausfälle waren (von Huntelaar gar nicht erst zu reden), wodurch die Kreativität und Torgefahr komplett fehlten...


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

Ich hab doch nicht gesagt dass Schalke gut bzw wir deswegen nur verloren haben. 
Ich seh es auch ein & gratuliere den Bayern zu ihrem verdientem Sieg. 

Aber man hat in dem Spiel deutlich gesehen wie der Schiri gegen bzw für Bayern gepfiffen hat. Zum Beispiel bei Freistößen für Schalke hat Bayern 2-3 mal den Ball einfach weggeschossen. Sowas hätte bei anderen Mannschaften schon lange gelb geben ,geschweige denn eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Auch wenn ich das nicht gern sage, Bayern hat verdient gewonnen. Schalke hatte schon 2-3 100%ige Chancen, aber wenn man halt kein Glück hat kommt eben auch noch Pech dazu. Hätte Fährmann den Ball beim Schuss zum 1:0 richtig fest gehalten, würde das vielleicht auch anders aussehen.

Aber hätte hätte hätte ...


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wurde Neuer ausgepfiffen? Naja, das ist bei jedem Club normal.



Die pfiffe sind nicht das Schlimme. Die Plakate sind das Allerletzte gewesen! Sprüche wie "Komm raus, du Hure!" oder das Plakat "Wir trauern um M. Neuer - gestorben zwischen 2005 & 2011 - wiederauferstanden als charakterlose Marionette" (was übrigens einen witzigen Fehler hat) ist einfach daneben. Und wenn sich dann ein Herr Heldt dahin stellt mit den Worten "Die Fans sind einfach enttäuscht. Jeder lebt seine Enttäuschung anders aus.", dann ist das auch von der Vereinsführung daneben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Wobei ich Neuer auch nicht als charakterlos sehe. Er ist einer der wenigen Profis bei dem ich wirklich glaube, dass es ihm nicht ums Geld geht. War IMMER aufrichtig zu jedem und hat auch aus dem Wechseltheater kein großes Thema gemacht, immer zum wohle des Vereins. Oder waren die Tränen bei der PK gespielt ?

I don't think so.

(Manche Spieler lassen sich in anderen Trikots ablichten oder schwärmen für einen Verein, WÄHREND sie noch bei ihrem aktuellen spielen... )


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

Toll da hingen Anti-Neuer Plakate, aber es hingen auch dutzende "Danke, Neuer" Plakate..


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Toll da hingen Anti-Neuer Plakate, aber es hingen auch dutzende "Danke, Neuer" Plakate..



Das Eine hebt das Andere nicht auf.


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Nobody Truppe hat also Dortmund geschlagen, sieh an.




hehe,gut gekontert...
aber das ändert trotzdem nichts an meiner einstellung zu den 96ern udn schon gar nich zu dem spiel gegen lüttich...im gegenteil,genau dieses spiel gegen dortmund zeigt die lasche einstellung von hannover im europokal,wo nach der 70.minute das fussballspielen praktisch eingestellt wurde,während gegen dortmund immer weiter gekämpft wurde und man dann doch noch glücklich das 0:1 gedreht hat...unterstreicht nur meine these das man sein glück auch erzwingen kann...frag mich ob die hannoveraner gegen lüttich kein bock hatten

dortmund steckt in der krise,ohne frage udn da kommt meist noch son pech dazu bis zur 87. minute zu führen und dann doch noch zu verlieren.letztes jahr haben die noch souverän 4:0 dort gewonnen


----------



## Edou (19. September 2011)

Dortmund hatte schlicht und einfach Glück letzte Saison. Sie kamen aus dem nichts und haben jungen starken und vorallem Konstanten Fußball gespielt. Das Dortmund diese Saison nicht unter den Top 3 stehen wird, war mir klar. Die jungen Spieler kommen mit dem Druck, der doppel/dreifach Belastung nicht ganz so gut klar, dafür fehlt die Routine. Letzte Saison konnten sie sich nunmal so gut wie ganz auf die Bundesliga konzentrieren, jetzt ist da Champions league, DFB Pokal und Liga.


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Dortmund hatte schlicht und einfach Glück letzte Saison. Sie kamen aus dem nichts und haben jungen starken und vorallem Konstanten Fußball gespielt.



also die beiden sätze finde ich ziemlich konträr...entweder man hat glück,oder man spielt konstant stark...udn dortmund hat letzte saison nun wirklich gut und stark aufgespielt und die spiele verdient und nicht glücklich gewonnen...
das diese saiso so nicht laufen würde konnte ich auch vorraussagen ohne prophet zu sein,denn in der BL kann meiner meinung nach nur bayern permanent mit der mehrfachbelastung und dem medialen druck umgehen.die sind auch die einzigen die IMMER oben mitspielen,während die anderen Meister(wie z.B. auch wolfsburg) in der folgesaison meist abstürzen...und so gehts dortmund jetzt auch...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Es liegt nicht nur am Druck. Schau dir mal die Aufstellung von gestern an. Da fehlten mindestens 3 Stammspieler, 2 davon wahren letzte Saison maßgebend für den Erfolg (Götze und Barrios) waren und zsm. auch ein Spiel entscheiden können. Dass sie dieses Wunder jetzt nicht nochmal schaffen, sollte klar sein. Unter die Top 5 schaffen sie es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2011)

Naja, für mich tritt genau das ein, was ich erwartet habe: Dortmund ergeht es im Grunde wie zuletzt Stuttgart und Wolfsburg nach der Meisterschaft. Die Mannschaft ist der Dreifachbelastung nicht gewachsen und sie sind im Endeffekt die Gejagten. Dadurch entsteht ein Druck, mit den nicht so viele klar kommen (Huhu Herr Großkreutz). Hinzu kommt, dass einige Dortmunder nun auch in der Nationalelf sind, was wiederrum zu mehr Druck und Belastung führt.

Dortmund wird es mit Sicherheit in die Europa Liga schaffen, aber um den Titel spielen sie meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr mit. Ist vielleicht auch gut so, denn einige Dortmunder Fans haben ja schon wieder von glorreichen goldenen Jahren geträumt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Es ist eben doch so, dass die einzige Mannschaft, die der 3-fach Belastung Jahr für Jahr standhält, die Bayern sind.


----------



## Potpotom (19. September 2011)

Arne Friedrich und der Vfl Wolfsburg haben den Vertrag aufgelöst... Arne ab sofort vereinslos. Das ist 'n Hammer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

So, Oenning wurde gefeuert beim HSV. Mir tut es irgendwie leid, es lag zwar auch an ihm, aber nicht hauptsächlich.

Der Schritt war aber (leider) notwendig, hoffentlich findet er schnell wieder nen Job. Aber das ist mit den ehemaligen beim HSV ja nicht schwer. Labbadia macht gute Arbeit in Stuttgart, Veh in Frankfurt, Magath, Jol, Stevens etc.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Arne Friedrich und der Vfl Wolfsburg haben den Vertrag aufgelöst... Arne ab sofort vereinslos. Das ist 'n Hammer.



oha - Quälix baut weiter um..?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2011)

Gut so, der KSC braucht dringend taugliche Innenverteidiger. Werden wir heute abend um 20:15 wieder im DSF gegen St. Pauli sehen.


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So, Oenning wurde gefeuert beim HSV. Mir tut es irgendwie leid, es lag zwar auch an ihm, aber nicht hauptsächlich.
> 
> Der Schritt war aber (leider) notwendig, hoffentlich findet er schnell wieder nen Job. Aber das ist mit den ehemaligen beim HSV ja nicht schwer. Labbadia macht gute Arbeit in Stuttgart, Veh in Frankfurt, Magath, Jol, Stevens etc.


das war klar mit oenning...EINER muss ja schuld sein.warum nich wieder der trainer...wie immer!!!!da laufen 11 flaschen über den platz udn der trainer is schuld..ja klar
udn die hsv-oberen haben ja noch sowas von abgewiegelt das oenning geht,schliesslich mache er ja gute arbeit...jo,zwei tage später is er arbeitslos..passt zum gesamtbild vom hsv...
den fans würde ich es nich gönnen,aber all den sch...oberen vom hsv das die absteigen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das war klar mit oenning...EINER muss ja schuld sein.warum nich wieder der trainer...wie immer!!!!da laufen 11 flaschen über den platz udn der trainer is schuld..ja klar
> udn die hsv-oberen haben ja noch sowas von abgewiegelt das oenning geht,schliesslich mache er ja gute arbeit...jo,zwei tage später is er arbeitslos..passt zum gesamtbild vom hsv...
> den fans würde ich es nich gönnen,aber all den sch...oberen vom hsv das die absteigen...



So ist das. Arnesen sagt :" Gegen Stuttgart am Freitag sitzt Oenning 100% auf der Trainerbank." Wat nu ? Mumpitz. Ich bin seit ich denken kann Fan des HSV und war auch schon etliche Male im Stadion, ob in guten Zeiten (CL) oder in schlechten Zeiten (Abstiegskampf mit Doll... ._.), aber SOWAS hab ich noch nicht gesehen. 

Und natürlich liegt es immer am Trainer. Klar hat Oenning auch seinen Anteil an der Situation (in JEDEM Spiel eine neue Aufstellung), aber man sieht doch schon lange, dass es in Hamburg nicht immer am Trainer liegen kann.

Aber so ist das Geschäft.


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Arne Friedrich und der Vfl Wolfsburg haben den Vertrag aufgelöst... Arne ab sofort vereinslos. Das ist 'n Hammer.



Kommt nicht sehr überraschend. Ich denke, dass Arne spätestens im Winter seine Karriere beenden wird. Nach seiner Rücken-OP kam er nie wieder dahin, wo er eigentlich hingehört hat.



shadow24 schrieb:


> das war klar mit oenning...EINER muss ja schuld sein.warum nich wieder der trainer...wie immer!!!!da laufen 11 flaschen über den platz udn der trainer is schuld..ja klar



Ich verstehs bis heute nicht, warum so viele davon überrascht sind: Was ist einfacher für einen Verein? Die gesamten Spieler zu entlassen oder nur den Trainer? Der Trainer ist nun mal verantwortlich für die Mannschaft und deren Leistung und er ist auch der, der in der Kritik steht. Er steht vor der Mannschaft, er fliegt.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich verstehs bis heute nicht, warum so viele davon überrascht sind: Was ist einfacher für einen Verein? Die gesamten Spieler zu entlassen oder nur den Trainer? Der Trainer ist nun mal verantwortlich für die Mannschaft und deren Leistung und er ist auch der, der in der Kritik steht. Er steht vor der Mannschaft, er fliegt.



ja so ist es - und mal ehrlich: da liegt der HSV 0:1 zurück und macht....quasi nix. Traurig zu sehen. Im WDR haben sie heute gesagt: "Selbst die Fans haben kaum negatives nach dem Spiel von sich gegeben - sie sind schon seit längerem Kummer gewöhnt und resignieren"....DAS ist traurig oder ? Ist ja fast wie bei Arminia Bielefeld


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ja so ist es - und mal ehrlich: da liegt der HSV 0:1 zurück und macht....quasi nix. Traurig zu sehen. Im WDR haben sie heute gesagt: "Selbst die Fans haben kaum negatives nach dem Spiel von sich gegeben - sie sind schon seit längerem Kummer gewöhnt und resignieren"....DAS ist traurig oder ? Ist ja fast wie bei Arminia Bielefeld




Was soll man denn machen. Trainer raus Rufe ? Spieler beleidigen ? Leere Stadien ? Dauerkarte kündigen (wenn man das nicht längst getan hat) ?

Wenn wir Jahr für Jahr sehen, wie Trainer fliegen, weil sie ja anscheinend die Mannschaft nicht erreichen oder mehr Geld wollen, wie soll man sich da fühlen ? Traurig und ratlos, so fühle ich mich zumindest. Und letzteres ist wohl auch bei vielen Verantwortlichen und Spielern der Fall, nur kriegen die Jahr für Jahr Millionen in den Arsch geschoben, ich nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (19. September 2011)

Können wir bitte von traurigen zu erfreulichen Themen kommen? (Okay, alles Blickwinkel *g*)
Pauli hat wieder gewonnen, steht jetzt punktgleich mit Fürth an der Spitze der 2. Bundesliga.

Und um mal zu träumen: Wie schön wäre es denn, wenn St. Pauli am Ende der Saison gegen den HSV in die Relegation müsste (und gewänne) :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2011)

Bah, bloß nicht über das Spiel reden... der KSC ist so gut gestartet, jetzt 5 Niederlagen in Folge, davon 3 zu Hause.


----------



## shadow24 (20. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich verstehs bis heute nicht, warum so viele davon überrascht sind: Was ist einfacher für einen Verein? Die gesamten Spieler zu entlassen oder nur den Trainer? Der Trainer ist nun mal verantwortlich für die Mannschaft und deren Leistung und er ist auch der, der in der Kritik steht. Er steht vor der Mannschaft, er fliegt.



beim hsv geb ich dir recht...das erste was die machen ist ein neuen trainer suchen.12 trainer in 10 jahren ist ne hausnummer...keinem trainer wurde in schwierigen zeiten das vertrauen ausgesprochen.
das es auch anders geht sieht man gerade mit schaaf in bremen.da war auch ne krise,wo bremen echt am stock ging.trotzdem hielten die am trainer fest.udn siehe da...irgendwann gings wieder nach oben...in hamburg undenkbar...sobald der erfolg ausbleibt,trainer weg...
kommt aber auch von diesen legionären,die laut eigenen aussagen den hsv nur als sprungbrett genommen haben um zu internationalen topklubs zu kommen,um da auf der bank zu schmoren
die ein-und verkaufspolitik beim hsv ist in den letzten jahren grauenvoll geworden.und seit beiersdorf weg ist,geht gar nix mehr.im grunde hätte man vor 10 jahren den kompletten vorstand austauschen müssen und nicht 12 trainer holen...hsv erinnert mich immer an italien der vergangenheit.wenn die kein geld hatten haben sie einfach neues gedruckt,oder wie hier der hsv einen neuen trainer geholt,aber das eigentliche problem nie bekämpft...

naja,ich hab karten gegen schalke am 02.10....ich hoffe das ich da wenigstens einen kampfbereiten hsv erlebe...das würde mir echt schon reichen...bloss nie wieder so ne schwuchteleinstellung wie in den letzten drei spielen...


----------



## Potpotom (22. September 2011)

Rangnick nicht mehr Trainer auf Schalke... der Vertrag wird wohl wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme aufgelöst. Das ist natürlich krass.

Gerade wo es gut lief, hoffe doch mal das Rangnick nichts schwerwiegendes hat und wieder auf die Beine kommt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Rangnick nicht mehr Trainer auf Schalke... der Vertrag wird wohl wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme aufgelöst. Das ist natürlich krass.
> 
> Gerade wo es gut lief, hoffe doch mal das Rangnick nichts schwerwiegendes hat und wieder auf die Beine kommt.



Finde es auch sehr schade. Rangnick schien zu Schalke zu passen, aber die Gesundheit geht vor allem. Grade mit einem Burnout ist nicht zu spaßen, hoffentlich sehen wir ihn bald wieder.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. September 2011)

ja das ist echt schlimm. Schade er wirkt immer recht ruhig und abgeklärt - hätte man nicht vermutet als Außenstehender.
Wünschen wir ihm alles Gute - nach R.Enke wissen wir, daß es gut ist, hier rechtzeitig die Notbremse zu ziehen


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2011)

Also der Rücktritt kommt für mich mehr als überraschend. Gerade jetzt, wo es doch recht gut lief und die Mannschaft auf den Trainer eingestimmt war. Bin mal gespannt wen Schalke als Nachfolger holt (Huub Stevens? )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

Finde ich jetzt auch  sehr interessant. HSV und Schalke auf Trainersuche, schaun ma mal.


----------



## wronny (22. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Rangnick nicht mehr Trainer auf Schalke... der Vertrag wird wohl wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme aufgelöst. Das ist natürlich krass.
> 
> Gerade wo es gut lief, hoffe doch mal das Rangnick nichts schwerwiegendes hat und wieder auf die Beine kommt.



Zitat aus dem Artikel "Schalke muss sich neu erfinden" (Spiegel-Online)


> "Wir haben bei Ralf Rangnick ein Burnout-Syndrom festgestellt", sagt Schalkes Mannschaftsarzt Thorsten Rarreck.



Mit Burnout und ähnlichem ist nicht zu Spaßen. Wichtig ist, dass Herr Rangnick sich die Zeit nimmt, um sich von seiner Erkrankung zu erholen. Dazu kann man dem Herren eigentlich nur alles Gute wünschen.

Für den Verein hingegen ist es natürlich ärgerlich, aber da wird man sicherlich auch eine Lösung finden. Wie diese Aussehen wird und in welchen Maße dieser Rückschlag Auswirkungen auf den Saisonverlauf der Schalker haben wird, werden wir noch sehen.

Ein BVB-Fan


----------



## shadow24 (23. September 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Mit Burnout und ähnlichem ist nicht zu Spaßen. Wichtig ist, dass Herr Rangnick sich die Zeit nimmt, um sich von seiner Erkrankung zu erholen. Dazu kann man dem Herren eigentlich nur alles Gute wünschen.
> 
> Für den Verein hingegen ist es natürlich ärgerlich, aber da wird man sicherlich auch eine Lösung finden. Wie diese Aussehen wird und in welchen Maße dieser Rückschlag Auswirkungen auf den Saisonverlauf der Schalker haben wird, werden wir noch sehen.
> 
> Ein BVB-Fan



find ich gut das du das als "Rivale" so siehst udn zeigt mir auch das du in erster linie als mensch schreibst und nicht als fan...


heute abend muss der hsv farbe bekennen.da können die sich nich mehr hinter oenning verstecken.also wenn ich da heute kein kampf sehe,dann bin ich am überlegen ob ich die karten gegen schalke nächste woche verticke...
 das spiel hsv-schalke kann ja nächste woche ganz interessant werden von der trainerfrage her.beide vorraussichtlich mit neuen trainern.hat man auch nich oft so eine konstellation,das zwei mannschaften aufeinandertreffen die beide gerade vorher ihre trainer verloren haben


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> heute abend muss der hsv farbe bekennen.da können die sich nich mehr hinter oenning verstecken.also wenn ich da heute kein kampf sehe,dann bin ich am überlegen ob ich die karten gegen schalke nächste woche verticke...
> das spiel hsv-schalke kann ja nächste woche ganz interessant werden von der trainerfrage her.beide vorraussichtlich mit neuen trainern.hat man auch nich oft so eine konstellation,das zwei mannschaften aufeinandertreffen die beide gerade vorher ihre trainer verloren haben



Irgendwie bezweifel ich bei beiden Vereinen, dass sie schon nächste Woche neue Trainer präsentieren. Aber ich finde das Gerücht interessant, dass Hansi Flick auf Schalke ein Kandidat sein soll..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> find ich gut das du das als "Rivale" so siehst udn zeigt mir auch das du in erster linie als mensch schreibst und nicht als fan...
> 
> 
> heute abend muss der hsv farbe bekennen.da können die sich nich mehr hinter oenning verstecken.also wenn ich da heute kein kampf sehe,dann bin ich am überlegen ob ich die karten gegen schalke nächste woche verticke...
> das spiel hsv-schalke kann ja nächste woche ganz interessant werden von der trainerfrage her.beide vorraussichtlich mit neuen trainern.hat man auch nich oft so eine konstellation,das zwei mannschaften aufeinandertreffen die beide gerade vorher ihre trainer verloren haben



Bei solchen Themen ist der Fussball Nebensache, da zählt dann auch nicht die Rivalität. Es ist auch gut zu sehen, dass sich nun immer mehr Spieler und Trainer bekennen. Wäre vor dem Enke-Fall sicherlich nicht möglich gewesen, aber aus solchen schrecklichen Ereignissen lernt man ja.

Zum HSV:

Würde die Karten noch behalten. Heute spielt eine komplett neue Mannschaft, zumindest von der Einstellung her. Zudem spielen mit Lam und Castelen quasi 2 Neuzugänge. Wird interessant, wenn wir das Ding so verlieren wie in den letzten Wochen, weiß ich auch nicht weiter. .__.


----------



## shadow24 (23. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie bezweifel ich bei beiden Vereinen, dass sie schon nächste Woche neue Trainer präsentieren. Aber ich finde das Gerücht interessant, dass Hansi Flick auf Schalke ein Kandidat sein soll..



wat???wie bitte?hansi flick???also das kann ich mir den ganzen tag nich vorstellen... 
edit:hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut:flick hat vertrag bis 2014 beim dfb...der wird nicht vor der em da abhauen...


----------



## shadow24 (23. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei solchen Themen ist der Fussball Nebensache, da zählt dann auch nicht die Rivalität. Es ist auch gut zu sehen, dass sich nun immer mehr Spieler und Trainer bekennen. Wäre vor dem Enke-Fall sicherlich nicht möglich gewesen, aber aus solchen schrecklichen Ereignissen lernt man ja.
> 
> Zum HSV:
> 
> Würde die Karten noch behalten. Heute spielt eine komplett neue Mannschaft, zumindest von der Einstellung her. Zudem spielen mit Lam und Castelen quasi 2 Neuzugänge. Wird interessant, wenn wir das Ding so verlieren wie in den letzten Wochen, weiß ich auch nicht weiter. .__.



jo,beruhigend find ich ja,dass cardoso nicht als marionette da ein spieltag abhängt,sondern gleich schritte unternimmt.fand ich astrein als er jarolim und jansen rausgenommen hat udn dafür töre udn dem anderen die chance von anfang an gewährt...kann nur besser werden...ich bin echt gespannt auf heute abend...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Ausnahmsweise mal 2 gute Nachrichten für mich als HSV Fan  1. Sieg seit 13 Spielen (und das verdient!) gegen Stuttgart. 

Dann haben wir auch noch nen neuen Trainer...  http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/huub-stevens/neuer-hsv-trainer-20123336.bild.html


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2011)

Wenig überraschend am Ende, dass Stevens doch kommt. Mal guggen wie er mit Arnesen zusammenarbeitet. Glückwunsch aber zum Auswärtssieg


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2011)

Die Bayern dominieren zz. die Liga, das ist fast schon gruselig. Neuer hat seit über 500 Minuten (national) bzw. 800 Minuten (alle Spiele) kein Gegentor mehr gefangen und in der Offensive spielt ein Ribery wie neu geboren. Und endlich schafft die Mannschaft es auch ein Ergebnis zu verwalten, um damit gleichzeitig Kräfte zu sparen. Ich wüsste bislang keine Mannschaft, die den Bayern in dieser Form beim Kampf um die Meisterschaft Parolie bieten kann. Interessant wird es dann wohl gegen ManCity...

Aber mir kommt es fast so vor, als könnten nur Hitzfeld oder Heynckes die Bayern richtig trainieren. Andere Trainer versagen da teilweise extrem oder haben mal einen Lauf (Huhu Van Gaal) und verbauen die nächste Saison. Hm...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Muss ich auch sagen. Erschreckend ist, dass keine Mannschaft z.Z. rankommt. Bremen scheint wieder "auferstanden" zu sein, aber ob die das so durchziehen ? Und Gladbach... abwarten. Aber auch Bayern wird mal patzen, dann wird man sehen, wie die Mannschaft zusammenhält. 

Freue mich jedenfalls, dass die Bayern wieder oben sind. Gegen City sollte das mit diesem Lauf auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

Gladbach ist bislang für mich DIE Überraschung der noch jungen Saison. Vorige Saison fast abgestiegen und nun Zweiter. Obwohl man dem Stil von Favre schon eindeutig sieht - Da war ja sogar Hertha mal richtig weit oben dabei.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Bayern dominieren zz. die Liga, das ist fast schon gruselig. Neuer hat seit über 500 Minuten (national) bzw. 800 Minuten (alle Spiele) kein Gegentor mehr gefangen und in der Offensive spielt ein Ribery wie neu geboren. Und endlich schafft die Mannschaft es auch ein Ergebnis zu verwalten, um damit gleichzeitig Kräfte zu sparen. Ich wüsste bislang keine Mannschaft, die den Bayern in dieser Form beim Kampf um die Meisterschaft Parolie bieten kann. Interessant wird es dann wohl gegen ManCity...
> 
> Aber mir kommt es fast so vor, als könnten nur Hitzfeld oder Heynckes die Bayern richtig trainieren. Andere Trainer versagen da teilweise extrem oder haben mal einen Lauf (Huhu Van Gaal) und verbauen die nächste Saison. Hm...



Vor allem interessant, wenn man sich das bislang einzige Gegentor anguckt. Blöder Patzer von Neuer und Boateng, aber auch mit viel Pech dabei. Die Serie wäre ansonsten rekordreif.


----------



## wronny (25. September 2011)

Bei den Bayern ist es in der Regel eher Normalität, dass sie sehr gut sind, verwunderlich war da eher der durchhänger im vergangenen Jahr. Von ihren finanziellen Mitteln her müssen sie eigentlich dort oben stehen.

Gladbach hatten das "Glück" das erste Bundesliga Spiel gegen die Bayern zu spielen. Sie konnten nach der verkorksten vorherigen Saison, in der sie zum Schluss doch noch die Kurve bekommen haben, recht frei aufspielen, da es fast nur besser werden konnte. Wenn man dann am ersten Spieltag gegen die Bayern ran muss, hat man auch nicht sonderlich viel zu verlieren. Die Bayern hatten ihren Rhytmus in diesem Spiel noch nicht gefunden und wahrscheinlich war da auch noch so ein bisschen der Hintergedanke im Kopf, dass man diese Saison nicht wieder hinterher laufen will, da passieren dann schon mal solche Fehler, wie bei diesem Gegentreffer. Besonders dann, wenn man, wie Gladbach, hinten zwei gut gestaffelte Viererketten aufstellt und den Gegner anrennen lässt, während man selbst auf Konter wartet. Da reicht dann eine Unachtsamkeit und man führt 1:0, schafft man es diese Führung bis zum Schluss zu verteidigen, dann gewinnt man auch gegen die Bayern.

Seit die Bayern wieder die Spielqualität auf den Platz legen, die man von ihrem Kader erwartet, sind sie nicht nur wegen ihrer eigenen Qualitätssteigerung schwerer zu schlagen. Wenn man teilweise sieht, wie Mannschaften, die eigentlich recht gut aufgestellt sind und den Bayern zumindest ein wenig Paroli bieten können müssten, von den Bayern deklassiert werden, weil sie plötzlich nicht mehr in der Lage sind ihre eigenen Qualitäten auf den Platz zu bringen, dann ist das schon ein Stück weit beängstigend.

Ich bin echt gespannt wer es schafft, die Siegesserie der Bayern zu stoppen. Hannover indrei Wochen, der BVB am 13. Spieltag, Bremen Anfang Dezember oder hält die Siegesserie der Bayern gar bis zur Winterpause an? 
Hannover und Dortmund haben wohl nur eine reele Chance, wenn sie vollständig zur Stärke der Vorsaison zurück finden und die Bayern mitspielen. Bremen vermag ich nicht wirklich einzuschätzen.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2011)

Frank Arnesen ist ein komischer Kauz: HSV hat Huub Stevens abgesagt, weil er nicht nur mit Hamburg verhandelt hat, sondern auch mit dem FC Schalke 04. Nun bekommt wohl Schalke voraussichtlich Stevens...

Ganz ehrlich: Wieso bricht man die Verhandlungen ab, nur weil ein Trainer mit mehreren Vereinen am verhandeln bzw. am reden ist? Ist doch das gute Recht des arbeitslosen Trainers.


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frank Arnesen ist ein komischer Kauz: HSV hat Huub Stevens abgesagt, weil er nicht nur mit Hamburg verhandelt hat, sondern auch mit dem FC Schalke 04. Nun bekommt wohl Schalke voraussichtlich Stevens...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: Wieso bricht man die Verhandlungen ab, nur weil ein Trainer mit mehreren Vereinen am verhandeln bzw. am reden ist? Ist doch das gute Recht des arbeitslosen Trainers.




hab mal ne mögliche begründung dafür aus dem hamburger abendblatt kopiert.hört sich logisch an:

Von Anfang an war zudem fraglich, ob Stevens und Arnesen überhaupt zusammenpassen würden. Schließlich will der Sportchef des HSV einen Übungsleiter finden, der die ähnliche Philosophie vom Fußball wie er vertritt, mit dem er vertrauensvoll zusammenarbeiten kann und mit dem er im Einzelfall auch sportliche Entscheidungen besprechen kann. Ob sich da ein knorriger Trainertyp der alten Schule wie Stevens hätte reinreden lassen?

Wohl kaum. Zudem glänzte Stevens bei früheren Trainerstationen zwar häufig durch Erfolg durch sein sicherheitsorientiertes Spiel, aber nicht unbedingt damit, dass er jüngere Spieler förderte und entwickelte. Genau das soll aber der neue Trainer beim HSV vorantreiben. Die 90 Minuten in Stuttgart haben den Bossen den Glauben zurückgegeben, dass der vor der Saison eingeschlagene Weg doch der richtige ist.


zudem schrieben die,das der vorstand mit mehreren trainern momentan verhandelt(ausser matthäus)
auf alle fälle sitzt cardoso gegen schalke auf der trainerbank.werd ihm zujubeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frank Arnesen ist ein komischer Kauz: HSV hat Huub Stevens abgesagt, weil er nicht nur mit Hamburg verhandelt hat, sondern auch mit dem FC Schalke 04. Nun bekommt wohl Schalke voraussichtlich Stevens...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: Wieso bricht man die Verhandlungen ab, nur weil ein Trainer mit mehreren Vereinen am verhandeln bzw. am reden ist? Ist doch das gute Recht des arbeitslosen Trainers.



Begründung war, dass der Trainer zu 100% zum HSV stehen muss. Am Samstag sollen sie sich getroffen haben um Gespräche zu führen. Am Sonntag hat sich Stevens dann mit Schalke getroffen, das hat Arnesen (und auch dem HSV) nicht gepasst. Ich verstehe es einerseits (wegen der Trainerhistorie, unser nächster Trainer sollte auch mal 2 Jahre am Stück halten), andererseits ist es doch eine sehr empfindliche Reaktion. Wenn man nun van Basten als Trainer verpflichtet, verstehe ich aber auch die Welt nicht mehr. Unter allen z.Z gehandelten Kandidaten wünsche ich mir Fink oder van Gaal. Der eine Jung, aber trotzdem schon erfahren, der andere dt. Meister und international sehr gefragt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. September 2011)

Wie Hoeneß wegen Breno auf die Staatsanwaltschaft schimpft... lächerlich.
Jedes Mal wenn ich denke jetzt hat er alles gemacht was ein Mensch tun kann um seine Ignoranz zu beweisen setzt er noch einen drauf.
Jeder normale Bürger würde bei Fluchtgefahr und einer solchen Sachlage auch in U-Haft sitzen, 
warum sollte man hier eine Ausnahme machen nur weil Herr Hoeneß meint seine Spieler bräuchten außerhalb des Platzes dieselbe Immunität die sie auf dem Feld von Schiris und dem DFB bekommen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie Hoeneß wegen Breno auf die Staatsanwaltschaft schimpft... lächerlich.
> Jedes Mal wenn ich denke jetzt hat er alles gemacht was ein Mensch tun kann um seine Ignoranz zu beweisen setzt er noch einen drauf.
> Jeder normale Bürger würde bei Fluchtgefahr und einer solchen Sachlage auch in U-Haft sitzen,
> warum sollte man hier eine Ausnahme machen nur weil Herr Hoeneß meint seine Spieler bräuchten außerhalb des Platzes dieselbe Immunität die sie auf dem Feld von Schiris und dem DFB bekommen.




also bei hoeneß bin ich immer hin-und hergerissen:zum einen ist er ein alter brausekopf,der immer losplärrt wenn ihm was missfällt,auf der anderen seite kenn ich kein präsi der sich so um seine leute kümmert wie er...
zum fall breno:fluchtgefahr ist tatsächlich nicht gegeben weil sein ausweis in der villa verbrannte udn es ist normal,dass für solche leute eine kaution von der staatsanwaltschaft gefordert wird,die hoeness ohne lange zu überlegen gezahlt hätte,sodass er nicht in u-haft sitzen müsste...
oftmals lässt die staatsanwaltschaft selbst mordverdächtige nach hause wenn die einen festen wohnsitz angeben können,also seh ich das nicht als bonus für einen reichen fussballer an,wenn der auch ins hotel,oder zu verwandten könnte


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also bei hoeneß bin ich immer hin-und hergerissen:zum einen ist er ein alter brausekopf,der immer losplärrt wenn ihm was missfällt,auf der anderen seite kenn ich kein präsi der sich so um seine leute kümmert wie er...
> zum fall breno:fluchtgefahr ist tatsächlich nicht gegeben weil sein ausweis in der villa verbrannte udn es ist normal,dass für solche leute eine kaution von der staatsanwaltschaft gefordert wird,die hoeness ohne lange zu überlegen gezahlt hätte,sodass er nicht in u-haft sitzen müsste...
> oftmals lässt die staatsanwaltschaft selbst mordverdächtige nach hause wenn die einen festen wohnsitz angeben können,also seh ich das nicht als bonus für einen reichen fussballer an,wenn der auch ins hotel,oder zu verwandten könnte



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die STA das nicht nur aus einer Laune heraus angeordnet hat. Für eine Fluchtgefahr ist es ja nicht essenziell, ob der Ausweis noch da ist oder nicht. Fluchtgefahr geht ja nicht zwangsläufig ins Ausland. Wer behauptet überhaupt, dass der Ausweis verbrannt ist? Hat man da Überreste gefunden? Außerdem braucht man für U-Haft nicht zwangsläufig Fluchtgefahr, es komm vor allem auf die Sachlage an. Breno gilt ja schon länger als psychisch nicht unbedingt gefestigt.


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht man für U-Haft nicht zwangsläufig Fluchtgefahr, es komm vor allem auf die Sachlage an. Breno gilt ja schon länger als psychisch nicht unbedingt gefestigt.



aber genau da find ich das dilemma am grössten...ein depressiver junger mann,verheiratet und drei kinder,der sich hier in deutschland noch nichts zu schulden kommen lassen hat,geht in die u-haft,ohne das die STA eine kaution ausgibt.gerade in diesem fall würde ich doch dem vermeindlich schuldigen entgegenkommen und eine kaution zulassen...
naja,momentan ist er eh im krankenhaustrakt,abgeschirmt von seinen mithäftlingen.das ist jetzt sein berühmtheitsbonus...


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wer behauptet überhaupt, dass der Ausweis verbrannt ist? Hat man da Überreste gefunden?



Das behauptet zum einem der FC Bayern und zum Anderen hat Breno nicht mehr viele Sachen übrig. Laut dem FCB sind seine gesamten Papiere verbrannt und man beruft sich dabei wohl selbst auf die Staatsanwaltschaft. 

Dennoch finde ich auch das Vorgehen der Staatsanwaltschaft daneben. Der Junge hat gerade seine gesamte Villa verloren, hat Probleme mit seiner Frau und hat am Tag vorher erfahren, dass er wohl nochmal operiert werden muss. Da tut die U-Haft sicherlich das Übrige...


----------



## Lari (26. September 2011)

Freitag gehts für Aachen gegen den FSV Frankfurt. Funkel hatte dann fast zwei Wochen, um die Offensive funktionstüchtig zu kriegen.
Ich glaube ja, sollte Aachen wieder verlieren dann gehen die Fans auf die Barrikaden. Dann ist Schluss mit Mut, Hoffnung und Verständnis.

Und sollte Aachen wirklich absteigen diese Saison... oh oh oh. Mittelrheinliga in einem 32.000 Mann Stadion. Oweh


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2011)

Neutrino Robben...Wird beim Stand 3:0 eingewechselt und schießt danach das 3:0

GODLIKE!


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das behauptet zum einem der FC Bayern und zum Anderen hat Breno nicht mehr viele Sachen übrig. Laut dem FCB sind seine gesamten Papiere verbrannt und man beruft sich dabei wohl selbst auf die Staatsanwaltschaft.
> 
> Dennoch finde ich auch das Vorgehen der Staatsanwaltschaft daneben. Der Junge hat gerade seine gesamte Villa verloren, hat Probleme mit seiner Frau und hat am Tag vorher erfahren, dass er wohl nochmal operiert werden muss. Da tut die U-Haft sicherlich das Übrige...



Es ist ja nicht seine Villa, die da abgebrannt ist. Er hat diese nur gemietet.

Wenn es stimmen sollte, dass er versucht hat, die Feuerzeuge verschwinden zu lassen, kann ich die Verdunklungsgefahr schon verstehen und damit auch die U-Haft. Abwarten, was aus der Sache wird.


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht seine Villa, die da abgebrannt ist. Er hat diese nur gemietet.



wat?das is nich mal seine????udn warum das ganze aufregen?was hätte denn breno davon ne gemietete villa anzuzünden?????also jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr...


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wat?das is nich mal seine????udn warum das ganze aufregen?was hätte denn breno davon ne gemietete villa anzuzünden?????also jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr...




sowas macht doch Spaß :-) *fies grins*


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wat?das is nich mal seine????udn warum das ganze aufregen?was hätte denn breno davon ne gemietete villa anzuzünden?????also jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr...


Er hat davon nichts. Nur der Eigentümer hat den Schaden. Und dieser möchte sicherlich auch wissen, wieso die Villa abgebrannt ist und wer dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Er hat davon nichts.




aber genau darum gehts doch gerade...warum gibts dann keine kaution für ihn wenn nicht mal der grundlegende verdacht auf absichtliche brandlegung gegben ist,da er ja gar kein vorteil daraus hätte,eine gemietete villa abbrennen zu lassen...
klar fahrlässig und ähnliches kann natürlich sein,aber das wäre ja kein inhaftierungsgrund...also in so einem fall könnte ich hoeneß durchaus gut verstehen wenn er sich darüber aufregt,das keine kaution gestellt werden kann udn breno in haft sitzt...


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2011)

Es besteht der Tatverdacht der schweren Brandstiftung. Ob die Villa sein Eigentum war oder nur gemietet spielt da erstmal gar keine Rolle. Er wird ja nicht verdächtigt, einen Versicherungsbetrug versucht zu haben. Brandstiftung bleib Brandstiftung.

Ob er es getan hat, ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft ja. Wenn er es getan hat, kommt die Frag warum er es getan hat.

Der grundlegende Verdacht gegen ihn existiert ja, darum auch die Verhaftung wegen Verdunklungsgefahr.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. September 2011)

ich vermute ja mal das ein Nachbar von Breno 1860er ist und ihm einen reinwürgen will


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es besteht der Tatverdacht der schweren Brandstiftung. Ob die Villa sein Eigentum war oder nur gemietet spielt da erstmal gar keine Rolle. Er wird ja nicht verdächtigt, einen Versicherungsbetrug versucht zu haben. Brandstiftung bleib Brandstiftung.




ok,mein letzter beitrag zu dem offtopicthema
also wenn ich das richtig interpretiere was du geschrieben hast,dann musst du mir mal folgenden sachverhalt erklären: beispiel meine frau lässt aus versehen bügeleisen an udn fährt zum einkaufen.nach ner std kommt sie wieder und haus steht in flammen.da kommt doch nich die polizei und verhaftet sie bis geklärt ist wie das feuer ausgebrochen ist...das ist ne versicherungsangelegenheit...

und ähnlich seh ich das im fall breno.vielleicht hat die feuerwehr ja ungereimtheiten entdeckt,oder die staatsanwaltschaft endeckt, dass breno massive schulden hat,aber selbst das würde die nichtgewährung einer kaution nicht rechtfertigen...
wie auch immer.ich warte mal ab was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2011)

Bei deinem Beispiel wird auch erstmal ermittelt, ob es "aus versehen" oder Vorsätzlich war. Und wenn sich während der Ermittlungen herausstellt, dass das Bügeleisen Vorsätzlich auf einem Stapel Wäsche in angeschalteten Zustand zurückgelassen wurde, wird man auch erstmal, wenn Flucht- und/oder Verdunklungsgefahr besteht, verhaftet.

Und die Verdunklungsgefahr ist bei ihm, laut Staatsanwaltschaft, aktuell gegeben.

Er soll versucht haben, Feuerzeuge verschwinden zu lassen. Außerdem wurde bei ihm ein hoher Blutalkoholwert festgestellt. Bei den Brandermittlungen scheint auch herausgekommen zu sein, dass der Brand nicht zufällig passierte.

Wenn die Situation mit den Feuerzeugen nicht wäre, wäre auch keine Verdunklungsgefahr. Daher ist er aktuell in U-Haft. Die Anwälte von Breno müssen auch erstmal einen Antrag auf Entlassung auf Kautions stellen, der dann geprüft wird. Dann werden die Auflagen für die Kaution ermittelt und mitgeteilt.


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2011)

ok,danke...klingt plausibel was du geschrieben hast...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

So, Stevens wird wohl neuer Schalke-Trainer. Lustig: Am Sonntag geht es gegen den HSV  Mal schauen, ich hoffe ja er startet dann mit ner Niederlage, aber wir werden sehen. Beim HSV deutet ja vieles auf van Gaal hin, eig. auch mein Wunschkandidat. Allerdings würde der erst nach der Länderspielpause anfangen.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

Stevens auf Schalke - Das hat sich ja nach der HSV-Absage wohl so angedeutet. Mal guggen, wie die Hamburger das gegen Schalke stemmen...


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2011)

...und ich werd live dabei sein udn wir werden die hamburger lautstark anfeuern...
mit cardoso find ich im moment gut,aber nur weil er den ersten sieg seit gefühlten 3 jahren erreicht hat...naja ein recht straighter typ,der seine eigene ideen mit einbringt...
ob sich van gaal allerdings den hsv antut wag ich zu bezweifeln.wenn der aber kommt,dann kann ich mir allerdings auch noch ne positive bilanz des hsv diese saison vorstellen.wo der ist,ist vorne...


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...und ich werd live dabei sein udn wir werden die hamburger lautstark anfeuern...
> mit cardoso find ich im moment gut,aber nur weil er den ersten sieg seit gefühlten 3 jahren erreicht hat...naja ein recht straighter typ,der seine eigene ideen mit einbringt...
> ob sich van gaal allerdings den hsv antut wag ich zu bezweifeln.wenn der aber kommt,dann kann ich mir allerdings auch noch ne positive bilanz des hsv diese saison vorstellen.wo der ist,ist vorne...



Ich glaube nicht, dass Van Gaal wirklich kommt. Arnesen will ja nur einen Trainer für die restlichen 9 Monate, damit dann endlich sein Landsmann von der dänischen Nationalelf kommen kann. Ein komischer Sportchef =/


----------



## Wolfmania (27. September 2011)

Wie geil....was für ein Spiel ! Es ist Weltklasse-Niveau von Bayern! Hammmmmmaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

Ist diese Abwehr überhaupt zu knacken? Erneut kein Gegentor, wieder gut gespielt, abgesehen von den ersten rund zwanzig bis dreißig Minuten. 

Ganz ehrlich? Bayern kann dieses Jahr die CL gewinnen, wenn die so weiterspielen.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist diese Abwehr überhaupt zu knacken? Erneut kein Gegentor, wieder gut gespielt, abgesehen von den ersten rund zwanzig bis dreißig Minuten.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Bayern kann dieses Jahr die CL gewinnen, wenn die so weiterspielen.


In der Euphorie muss ich sagen:ja!


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> In der Euphorie muss ich sagen:ja!



Nicht nur in der Euphorie 

Keine Ahnung was der Jupp da macht, aber anscheinend versteht die Mannschaft nun, dass alle Defensiv arbeiten müssen und das man auch mal ein Ergebnis verwalten muss. Auf einmal funktioniert das, was unter Van Gaal zuletzt gar nicht mehr funktionierte. Ein Ribery spielt wie zu seiner ersten Saison, ein Gomez steht fast immer richtig und Tymo und Gustavo prügeln sich um den Platz neben Schweini. Kroos blüht auch endlich wieder auf und die Verteidiger machen ihren Job. Sicherlich gab es heute im Spiel gegen ManCity erste Schwächen, aber die Bayern haben sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen. 

Heftig finde ich die Aktion von Tevez: Er hat die Einwechslung verweigert. Das wird wohl noch ein Nachspiel haben...


----------



## shadow24 (28. September 2011)

also der sieg der bayern in allen ehren,aber lasst mal die kirche im dorf...
ich hatte schon zur CL-Auslosung hier im Forum geschrieben das bayern keine allzuschwere gruppe erwischt hat und zumindest alle seine heimspiele gewinnen MUSS in dieser gruppe,denn das ist das mindestniveau von bayern...
bayern hat seine pflicht erfüllt gegen einen club,den ich bei weiten nicht unter die top ten des europäischen fussballs zähle.ich glaub gegen den namensgleichen rivalen manu hätte das auch ein anderes ergebnis sein können auch wenn die sich mit einem 3:3 zu hause gegen basel blamiert haben.

und dann bleibt da immer noch als ewiger favorit für den CL-Titel die Übermannschaft aus Barca,die ich wie jedes jahr auch jetzt schon als sieger sehe.die haben zu hause in ihren ersten drei heimspielen 5:0,8:0 und 5:0 gewonnen...wenn bayern die schlagen kann,dann sind sie wirklich reif für den titel...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2011)

Sehe Bayern momentan wirklich unter den Top 5 Europas. Wenn jetzt noch Robben verletzungsfrei bleibt, können sie auch United, Milan oder Chelsea schlagen. Gegen Real oder Barca wird es aber sehr schwer.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also der sieg der bayern in allen ehren,aber lasst mal die kirche im dorf...
> ich hatte schon zur CL-Auslosung hier im Forum geschrieben das bayern keine allzuschwere gruppe erwischt hat und zumindest alle seine heimspiele gewinnen MUSS in dieser gruppe,denn das ist das mindestniveau von bayern...
> bayern hat seine pflicht erfüllt gegen einen club,den ich bei weiten nicht unter die top ten des europäischen fussballs zähle.ich glaub gegen den namensgleichen rivalen manu hätte das auch ein anderes ergebnis sein können auch wenn die sich mit einem 3:3 zu hause gegen basel blamiert haben.
> 
> und dann bleibt da immer noch als ewiger favorit für den CL-Titel die Übermannschaft aus Barca,die ich wie jedes jahr auch jetzt schon als sieger sehe.die haben zu hause in ihren ersten drei heimspielen 5:0,8:0 und 5:0 gewonnen...wenn bayern die schlagen kann,dann sind sie wirklich reif für den titel...



Barca ist auch mein Favorit, aber es gibt ja die witzige, kleine CL-Regel, dass bislang kein Verein seinen Titel verteidigen konnte seit dem das Ding wirklich CL heißt.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2011)

So langsam offenbart sich das, was ich vor der Saison erwartet habe: Dortmund vergeigt es in der Königsklasse. Die Mannschaft spielt nicht komplett schlecht, aber auch nicht mehr so, wie noch in der vergangen Saison. 

Zum Glück hat Leverkusen wenigstens gewonnen. =/


----------



## shadow24 (30. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So langsam offenbart sich das, was ich vor der Saison erwartet habe: Dortmund vergeigt es in der Königsklasse. Die Mannschaft spielt nicht komplett schlecht, aber auch nicht mehr so, wie noch in der vergangen Saison.
> 
> Zum Glück hat Leverkusen wenigstens gewonnen. =/



eigentlich haben alle bundesligavereine im internationalen geschäft diese woche gewonnen ausser dortmund...klar war auch pech dabei,aber zum einen könnte ich wieder meine ewige phrase wiederholen das man sein glück auch erzwingen kann udn zum anderen hatte dortmund auch letzte saison in der EL kläglich versagt...die können einfach nicht international...blass,langsam,uneffektiv,ohne biss...ganz einfach schwach...


----------



## Lari (30. September 2011)

Ich glaube heute entscheidet sich, ob die Stimmung der Alemannia Aachen Fans restlos in Resignation umschwenkt.
9 Spiele, 1 Tor, kein Sieg. Heute gegen FSV Frankfurt. Bei bisher 8 Spielen ging Alemannia 7 x siegreich vom Platz, 1 x gabs ein Unentschieden.
In den letzten beiden Saisons gabs den jeweils ersten Saisonsieg gegen FSV Frankfurt.

Die Staistik sieht gut aus, jetzt muss noch Funkels 2-Stürmer-System funktionieren. Aber das werde ich ja heute abend im Stadion sehen


----------



## shadow24 (30. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich glaube heute entscheidet sich, ob die Stimmung der Alemannia Aachen Fans restlos in Resignation umschwenkt.
> 9 Spiele, 1 Tor, kein Sieg. Heute gegen FSV Frankfurt. Bei bisher 8 Spielen ging Alemannia 7 x siegreich vom Platz, 1 x gabs ein Unentschieden.
> In den letzten beiden Saisons gabs den jeweils ersten Saisonsieg gegen FSV Frankfurt.
> 
> Die Staistik sieht gut aus, jetzt muss noch Funkels 2-Stürmer-System funktionieren. Aber das werde ich ja heute abend im Stadion sehen




viel spass dabei.ich sitz sonntag beim hsv gegen schalke im stadion
bin schon die ganze zeit am überlegen ob ich das spiel mit in die wette einbau...die quote ist echt gut.udn ehrlich gesagt hoff ich durch den trainerwechsel das die aachener zu ihrer alten heimstärke wieder finden...und wenn nich gegen den fsv gegen wen denn?


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> eigentlich haben alle bundesligavereine im internationalen geschäft diese woche gewonnen ausser dortmund...klar war auch pech dabei,aber zum einen könnte ich wieder meine ewige phrase wiederholen das man sein glück auch erzwingen kann udn zum anderen hatte dortmund auch letzte saison in der EL kläglich versagt...die können einfach nicht international...blass,langsam,uneffektiv,ohne biss...ganz einfach schwach...



Stimmt, alle haben gewonnen außer halt Dortmund. Obwohl es bei Hannover in der zweiten Hälfte schon sehr eng wurde.


----------



## shadow24 (30. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt, alle haben gewonnen außer halt Dortmund. Obwohl es bei Hannover in der zweiten Hälfte schon sehr eng wurde.




hannover seh ich ähnlich wie dortmund international...dortmund hatte zumindest einen echten gegner was man von hannover nicht behaupten kann.das die gegen so einen nobody in die ecke gedrängt wurden in der 2.hz spricht bände...udn die haben schon zu hause gegen lüttich ne nullnummer hingelegt(jaja,auch wenn sie den pfosten getroffen haben)


----------



## shadow24 (4. Oktober 2011)

puh,das spiel hsv-schalke war streckenweise wirklich zum abgewöhnen...kampf,krampf und fehlpässe ohne ende.viel mittelfeldgeplänkel.die nervosität sprach aus beiden mannschaften...normalerweise hätte das 1:1 ausgehen müssen,aber dank drobny wurde auch dieses spiel wieder verloren.der hält echt gar nix...schrecklich...ich zieh ja ungern über nen torwart her,aber das ist echt ein fliegenfänger...
für mich waren die besten hamburger lam,rajkovic und töre...die haben gekämpft udn zumindest versucht zu spielen udn nicht nur befreiungsschläge gemacht wie alle anderen...petric hat zwar das tor geschossen udn drei oder vier gute pässe geschlagen aber ansonsten echt ne standfigur,bloss nich zu viel bewegen...die laufarbeit nach vorne hat ihm töre abgenommen und nach hinten hat er nix gemacht


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich fande das Drobny vergleichsweise gut gehalten hat . 
Und ich bitte dich ,das 2:1 von Schalke war auch echt gut gemacht ,mit der Hacke direckt unter die Latte. Das würden die wenigsten halten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

Muss ich Olli zustimmen, beim ersten Tor stand er vielleicht ein wenig weit vorm Tor, aber diese Flanke und dieser Kopfball müssten eigentlich verhindert werden. Beim 2. Tor waren alle einfach zu weit weg vom Gegenspieler. Aber so ist das beim HSV diese Saison, jeder ist ein Schritt zu langsam, und am Ende steht der Torwart in der Kritik. Der einzige Lichtblick ist für mich Lam. Er passt und dribbelt, aber immer mit Bedacht. Das macht Töre nicht, der verlässt sich immer auf sein Können. Entweder er tunnelt den Gegner oder nicht, doch das ist einfach zu stumpf, so entstehen Konter und Gegentore. Wenn er das ein wenig abstellt, wird er ein ganz großer. Trotzdem hatte er  gut gespielt, nur das fiel mir schon bei seinen ersten Einsätzen auf.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich fande das Drobny vergleichsweise gut gehalten hat .
> Und ich bitte dich ,das 2:1 von Schalke war auch echt gut gemacht ,mit der Hacke direckt unter die Latte. Das würden die wenigsten halten.




jo,kamen ja auch mindestens 5 schüsse auf sein tor.drei davon waren drin.eins wurde nur nicht gezählt...
auch wenn das 2:1 in der tat gut gemacht wurde so hat er doch das erste tor reinbekommen,die ein anderer guter tw wahrscheinlich gehalten hätte.und ich behaupte nach wie vor mit rost hätte der hsv weniger tore gefangen udn vlt das eine oder andere spiel nicht verloren...


----------



## shadow24 (4. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss ich Olli zustimmen, beim ersten Tor stand er vielleicht ein wenig weit vorm Tor, aber diese Flanke und dieser Kopfball müssten eigentlich verhindert werden.




aber genau das zeichnet einen guten tw aus,das der genau in dieser situation das ding noch rausholt...aber da hält er einfach zu wenig.da wo man sagen könnte:wow,den hat er aber klasse gehalten...das fehlt einfach.der tw muss gerade bei einer jungen mannschaft umso mehr rückhalt sein udn dafür ist er einfach zu schwach...
tore fallen immer durch individuelle fehler.aber ein guter tw kann solche fehler halt auch ab und an mal ausbügeln.und das kann drobny nich...


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss sagen das Fährmann bei weitem schlechter gehalten hat als Drobni.
Aber Dropni hat doch viele Bälle noch rausgeholt ,doch trotzdem hat es 2 mal geklingelt, und ein Torwart ist halt stark abhängig von seiner Abwehr (wie man letztes Jahr bei Schalke gesehen hat)
Natürlich hat er viele Bälle rausgeholt ,alles konnte er trotzdem nicht halten..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

Ein Rost hätte die Dinger aber auch nicht unbedingt gehalten. Ich bin bei leibe kein Fan von Drobny (deswegen hoffe ich, dass man sich wirklich um Rene Adler bemüht), aber er ist eben die Nummer 1. Vielleicht setzt ja unser neuer Trainer auf Mickel bzw gibt ihm ne Chance. Der hat ja auch schon sehr gut gehalten.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag den Namen  
Drobny ,Drobny ,Drobny 

hört sich lustig an


----------



## shadow24 (4. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber Dropni hat doch viele Bälle noch rausgeholt ,doch trotzdem hat es 2 mal geklingelt, und ein Torwart ist halt stark abhängig von seiner Abwehr (wie man letztes Jahr bei Schalke gesehen hat)



genau das ist es was ich aber auch einen guten von einem schlechten tw unterscheidet:90% der torchancen entstehen durch individuelle fehler der abwehr.das ist fakt.das isdt beim hsv so,bei schalke,oder bei bayern...ein guter tw aber macht davon den grossteil durch gute paraden wieder gut,sodass kein tor fällt...
ich hab vorhin nicht übertrieben,das ungefähr 5 oder 6 echte torschüsse auf drobny kamen.wie gesagt davon waren drei drin.was ist das für ein verhältnis.da geht jede abwehr dran kaputt wenn man einen im kasten stehen hat,der unsicher ist
ich fand die hsv-abwehr gar nich so schlecht.bestes beispiel rajkovic.der hat echt unglaubliche zweikampfwerte erhalten.80 % gewonnene zweikämpfe.sagenhaft...nützt alles nix wenn von den paar schüssen die hälfte reingeht.udn schalke war nun wirklich nich die übermannschaft die den hsv permanent unter druck gesetzt hat udn durch glorreiche spielzüge auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat

aber ich will auch nicht jede niederlage nur am tw festmachen.das ist momentan einfach ne kopfsache.der druck ist gewaltig für die mannschaft.udn gerade für die jungen wilden die jetzt auflaufen.aber die haben echt geackert wie blöd.von anfang an.aber wenn man unten drin steht kommt immer pech dazu...ein 1:1 wäre auf alle fälle gerechter gewesen...


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

Heut abend Länderspiel Türkei-Deutschland - mein Tipp: ein unentschieden. Dann gibt es auch kein böses Blut auf beiden Seiten und die Türken bekommen beim nächsten Spieltag das EM-Ticket. Riecht für mich nach nem entspannten Abend. Wobei ein Sieg der Deutschen locker drin wär, auch in der Türkei.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt - sind wir DER Favorit der EM oder was ?! Ich meine wir haben quasi 2 A-Mannschaften - was für ein Kader  Der arme Löw - was müßte er sich rechtfertigen wenn wir nicht Europameister werden...? Außer wir verlieren wieder mal gegen Spanien


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen, ob ich Nicht-Fußball-Fan ne geeignete Aufstellung hinbekomme...

Neuer - Lahm, Boateng, Mertesacker, Höwedes - Schweinsteiger, Müller, Kroos, Özil - Götze, Gomez.

Dürfte passen^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Verdammt - sind wir DER Favorit der EM oder was ?! Ich meine wir haben quasi 2 A-Mannschaften - was für ein Kader  Der arme Löw - was müßte er sich rechtfertigen wenn wir nicht Europameister werden...? Außer wir verlieren wieder mal gegen Spanien



DER Favorit sind wir nicht, denn es gibt nicht DEN Favoriten. 

Für mich gehören zum Kreis: Spanien, Deutschland, Niederlande - wie bei der WM halt.


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2011)

Fink hat die Freigabe für einen Wechsel zum HSV erhalten.
Jetzt müssen sich nur noch Basel und der HSV auf eine Ablöse einigen...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich Nicht-Fußball-Fan ne geeignete Aufstellung hinbekomme...
> 
> Neuer - Lahm, Boateng, Mertesacker, Höwedes - Schweinsteiger, Müller, Kroos, Özil - Götze, Gomez.
> 
> Dürfte passen^^




ich würde nur khedira für götze reinnehmen....hat sich bewert mit 2 6ern zu spielen.sonst wäre die aufstellung zu offensiv.udn ausserdem denke ich das sich götze und özil gegenseitig den platz wegnehmen würden...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Fink hat die Freigabe für einen Wechsel zum HSV erhalten.
> Jetzt müssen sich nur noch Basel und der HSV auf eine Ablöse einigen...




jo,anscheinend sind selbst arnesen seine jobs als sportdirektor,trainer,putzfrau,platzwart und stadionsprecher zu viel geworden,sodass er sich endlich für was gutes entschieden hat...
der fink ist son goldjunge.der hat mit bayern als spieler schon etliche titel,wie meisterschaften,dfb-pokal udn sogar CL- und Welt-Pokal eingeheimst, um dann als trainer zu Red Bull Salzburg zu gehen und die bis in die 1.Liga und zur meisterschaft zu bringen,danach 2 x meister zu werden mit Basel und jüngst gerade Manu mit einem 3:3 in der CL geärgert hat...
also von den erfolgen ist der super...mal sehen was der aus der truppe in hamburg formen kann...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

Über die Ablöse wurde auch schon entschieden, am Montag fängt er an. Weiß noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Sicherlich ist er ein guter Trainer, aber in unserer derzeitigen Situation auch passend ? Ein van Gaal oder Hiddink wäre mir da eigentlich lieber gewesen, sei es auch nur ein Trainertyp wie die beiden. Und dann auch gleich nen Vertrag bis 2014... da muss man sich wirklich sicher sein. Wünsche ihm jedenfalls viel Glück.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Oktober 2011)

heut abend könnte es in Griechenland zur Sache gehen - aufgeheizte Stimmung dort und der BVB mitten drin  hoffentlich geht alles gut...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> heut abend könnte es in Griechenland zur Sache gehen - aufgeheizte Stimmung dort und der BVB mitten drin  hoffentlich geht alles gut...




jo,und wer weiss ob die borussen überhaupt wieder zurückkommen wenn die fluglotsen streiken...die hängen da fest und müssen mit der bahn oder bus zurück.dann sind sie sonntag wieder da))


----------



## Lari (19. Oktober 2011)

Alemannia Aachen steht nicht nur in der Liga schlecht dar, nein auch fantechnisch gehts rund.
Seit letztem Jahr gibt es zwei rivalisierende Ultra-Gruppierungen. Beim Dresden Spiel hattens ie nichts besseres zu tun als sich während der Halbzeitspause zu schlagen.

Halloooo dritte Liga. Nichtmal die Fans reissen sich zusammen.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Alemannia Aachen steht nicht nur in der Liga schlecht dar, nein auch fantechnisch gehts rund.
> Seit letztem Jahr gibt es zwei rivalisierende Ultra-Gruppierungen. Beim Dresden Spiel hattens ie nichts besseres zu tun als sich während der Halbzeitspause zu schlagen.
> 
> Halloooo dritte Liga. Nichtmal die Fans reissen sich zusammen.



wtf?die beiden aachen ultras haben sich gegenseitig in die Fr.. gehauen????????????und die dresden fans haben dazu gejubelt????also das ist wirklich clever


----------



## Lari (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei Heimspielen stehen sie schon in zwei verschiedenen Blocks, beim Ausärts-Spiel halt zusammen. Und ja, die Dresdener Fans müssen sich schlapp gelacht haben, vor allem nach dem 1:1 in der 93. Minute... wwaaahhh.

Sonntag wieder im Stadion, diesmal gegen Ingolstadt. Vielleicht jetzt mal ein Sieg, die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Mir grauts vor nächster Woche im Pokal gegen Schalke.

Wenn Raul sich der KSC-Abwehr auch nur nähert, gibts zittrige Knie und braune Hosen bei uns - und den Rest erledigt dann Huntelaar; ich denke aber, S04 wird es gnädig machen und bei sicherer Führung den ein oder anderen Leistungsträger auswechseln. Unser völlig unerfahrener Trainer, was sagt er zB. den Abwehrspielern, wie sie mit Raul und Huntelaar umgehen sollen?
"Die könne doch nix, du bisch auch net schlechter?"
"Hart rangehen?"
"Intelligent verteidigen, die dürfen gar nicht erst den Ball kriegen?"
Oder was weiss ich noch alles.
Und dann die wahrscheinliche Umsetzung, allein die Vorstellung graust mich...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Bei Heimspielen stehen sie schon in zwei verschiedenen Blocks, beim Ausärts-Spiel halt zusammen. Und ja, die Dresdener Fans müssen sich schlapp gelacht haben, vor allem nach dem 1:1 in der 93. Minute... wwaaahhh.




ach das war das...jo,hab ich geshen.da stand funkel wie versteinert...war echt bitter für die aachener.wäre der erste sieg diese saison gewesen,oder?und sogar noch auswärts...93.minute...echt fies...aber so ist das wenn man unten drin steckt,dann passiert sowas halt unverhältnismäßig oft


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir grauts vor nächster Woche im Pokal gegen Schalke.



ksc gegen schalke im dfb-pokal?...cool,dann weiss ich jetzt schon das erste spiel was ich in meinen oddset-tip mit reinnehme


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ksc gegen schalke im dfb-pokal?...cool,dann weiss ich jetzt schon das erste spiel was ich in meinen oddset-tip mit reinnehme



Pff, die prügeln wir 4-0 aus dem Wildpark.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Pff, die prügeln wir 4-0 aus dem Wildpark.




genau...deswegen weiss ich ja auch schon auf wen ich tippe


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2011)

gestern alles richtig gemacht bei der fussballwette:leverkusen weggelassen(hätte sonst auf valencia gesetzt) und stattdessen kohle auf piräus gesetzt...weil dortmund schwächelt nicht nur diese saison in der bundesliga,sondern die unterstreichen meine behauptung zur internationalen klasse auch dieses jahr:die können einfach nicht international...die haben da nix zu suchen.und schon gar nichts in der CL(merkwürdigerweise muss ich gerade an die dacia-werbung denken).
letztes jahr schon sang-und klanglos aus der EL rausgeflogen,droht ihnen das jetzt gleich wieder in der vorrunde der CL...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2011)

Eine schockierende Nachricht: 



> [font=Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif]*KÖLN-SPIEL ABGESAGT*[/font]
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif]*Schiedsrichter wollte sich umbringen*[/font]




http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/1-bundesliga/wegen-schiedsricher-21110392.bild.html

...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. November 2011)

au waia das hart mehr kann ich da nicht sagen


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2011)

so,will mich auch mal wieder im fussithread einklinken:neben dem tragischen selbstmordversuch waren ja auch andere fussballtechnische dinge vorgefallen,die auch kommentiert werden sollten:

angefangen mit dem galaktischen spiel unserer nationalelf gegen schwache holländer,welches nach dem wm-finale 1990,der deutschen spiele bei der wm 2006 und den wm-spielen gegen argentinien-und england 2010 fortan in die liste meiner lieblingsspiele eingereiht wird,über den ersten hsv-heimsieg seit knapp 9 monaten,bis hin zur heimniederlage des "unschlagbaren" Bayern gegen dortmund,war in den letzten zwei wochen so ziemlich alles dabei was das fussballherz erfreut

heute geht es weiter mit der CL wo ich bayern natürlich die daumen drücke,dass sie heute den einzug ins achtelfinale perfekt machen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

omg falscher thread -.-


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> omg falscher thread -.-




???heisst das du warst im falschen thread udn schreibst das extra hier rein,anstatt einfach nur wieder rauszugehen??????


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ???heisst das du warst im falschen thread udn schreibst das extra hier rein,anstatt einfach nur wieder rauszugehen??????



Nein es heißt er wollte was in einen anderen Thread posten ,hat sich aber verklickt ,schon geschrieben gehabt & hier rein gepostet. Hat wahrscheinlich erst nachdem Post gemerkt das es der falsche Thread ist. !!!!!!!! -.-


BTT : 
Derbytime - Der Ruhrpott kocht


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein es heißt er wollte was in einen anderen Thread posten ,hat sich aber verklickt ,schon geschrieben gehabt & hier rein gepostet. Hat wahrscheinlich erst nachdem Post gemerkt das es der falsche Thread ist. !!!!!!!! -.-
> 
> 
> BTT :
> Derbytime - Der Ruhrpott kocht




aso...und ruhrpottderby?schalke-dortmund?das wär ja geil...muss ich doch mal sehen wo bayern spielt,ob zwei we nacheinander die besten 4 untereinander spielen)))...müsste dann ja gegen gladbach gehen...mmmhhh,wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Apuh (10. Dezember 2011)

Deutscher Meister wird nur der BVB!


----------



## shadow24 (12. Dezember 2011)

Apuh schrieb:


> Deutscher Meister wird nur der BVB!




weil sie nicht herbstmeister werden?oder welche logik verbirgt sich hinter diesem satz zu diesem zeitpunkt?oder ist das die jetzt-erst-recht-haltung nach dem verkorksten spiel gegen lautern?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Dezember 2011)

also es bleibt spannend, (leider) spielen die Schalaken nicht schön, aber äußerst effektiven Fußball und sind mal wieder mit oben dabei. Ferner hält sich Gladbach auch oben, der Favre hat mal echt was auf die Beine gestellt. Somit eine spannende Rückrunde ! Die Frage wird sein, wie sich die Bayern verhalten, wenn es in die k.o. Spiele in der CL geht (jaja BVBler, CL ist CHAMPIONS LEAGUE - das können nur die Großen ! ).
--yeah 1.000 Beitrag :-))--


----------



## shadow24 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> also es bleibt spannend, (leider) spielen die Schalaken nicht schön, aber äußerst effektiven Fußball und sind mal wieder mit oben dabei. Ferner hält sich Gladbach auch oben, der Favre hat mal echt was auf die Beine gestellt. Somit eine spannende Rückrunde ! Die Frage wird sein, wie sich die Bayern verhalten, wenn es in die k.o. Spiele in der CL geht (jaja BVBler, CL ist CHAMPIONS LEAGUE - das können nur die Großen ! ).
> --yeah 1.000 Beitrag :-))--




gz zum 1000. ...
also schalke ist mir wieder mal ein rätsel.was die da oben zu suchen haben weiss ich auch nicht.ist aber genauso wie mit hannover letztes jahr.sonst immer nur im mittelfeld udn plötzlich ständig vorne drin...
jo bvb udn international...das sind echt zwei welten.die können einfach nicht international.haben sie mal wieder eindrucksvoll bewiesen das sie echt zu blöd sind für das internationale geschäft.ob europapokal oder championsleague.das können die einfach nicht.aber genau deswegen haben die auch so ein geringen verschleiss.die konzentrieren sich seit jahren nur auf die meisterschaft.ist vlt DAS Mittel um oben dran zu bleiben...
naja wenn schweini in der rückrunde wieder dabei ist,wird sich bayern auch wieder absetzen in der BL udn zu messen haben sie sich wie immer mit den besten verein der welt:barca...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ???heisst das du warst im falschen thread udn schreibst das extra hier rein,anstatt einfach nur wieder rauszugehen??????



Es gibt eine sogenannte Editier-Funktion die es einem erlaubt, sein zuvor Geschriebenes zu korrigieren  Die Logik ist eigentlich schon ziemlich klar...

Zum Thema:

Mich freut es wirklich, dass Gladbach mit da oben steht. Halte viel von Favre und auch zu seiner Hertha-Zeit hat er viel mit jungen Talenten gearbeitet. Jetzt haben sie gegen Augsburg verloren. Das ist sowieso ein Ding. Normalerweise steht an diesem Zeitpunkt schon ein Team tief im Tabellenkeller bzw es ist auf dem Weg dahin. Diese Saison ist es anders. Augsburg gewinnt gegen Gladbach, Lautern hat auch einen leichten Aufwärtstrend (1:1 gg den deutschen Meister). Nur Freiburg steckt ein wenig hinten drinne, aber auch sie spielen nicht wie ein Absteiger. 

Für meinen HSV freu ich mich ganz besonders. Auch wenn da noch ein wenig zu viel Unentschieden gespielt wird, sind 8 (!) Spiele ohne Niederlage schon klasse. Man erkennt schon ein wenig die Handschrift von Fink (hat übrigens den erfolgreichsten Start eines HSV Trainers aller Zeiten hingelegt mit der Serie). Er ist ein Sieger-Typ mit dem Bayern-Gen, das merkt man zu jeder Sekunde. Sei es auf dem Platz oder in Interviews. Auch erstaunlich ist die Entwicklung von Drobny. Zu Oenning-Zeiten noch mit zahlreichen Fehlern (wie auch andere Spieler) und nun zeigt er mit überragenden Paraden, dass er zurecht im Tor steht. Die Adler-Diskussion versteh ich da auch nicht, man sollte lieber mal im Verein auf die Spieler setzen und das Geld sparen, als dauernd neue Spieler, die auch noch verletzt sind/waren, zu verpflichten. Mit Mickel haben wir auch noch eine tolle Nummer 2.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Für meinen HSV freu ich mich ganz besonders. Auch wenn da noch ein wenig zu viel Unentschieden gespielt wird, sind 8 (!) Spiele ohne Niederlage schon klasse.




die gefahr besteht aber weiterhin wenn der hsv nur ein einzigen ausrutscher hinlegt kann der sturz gleich wieder auf ein abstiegsplatz erfolgen...deswegen ist es umso wichtiger das die hamburger gegen augsburg im nächsten heimspiel unbedingt drei punkte holen.alles andere wäre ein herber rückschlag im kampf gegen den abstieg...


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2012)

Ach gottchen, der letzte Beitrag ist ja hier ewig und drei Tage her. =/

Naja, Winterpause ist ja auch zurzeit. Dennoch passierte ja heute etwas überraschend: Mister "Ich bleib bis 2013 in Gladbach"-Reus geht nun doch nach Dortmund für heftige 17,5 Millionen Euro. Natürlich stellt sich die Frage, woher Dortmund die ganze Kohle nimmt. Eventuell haben sie mit der Euphorie der vergangenen Saison genug eingenommen oder aber, und daran glaube ich persönlich, der Verkauf von Barrios ist so gut wie unter Dach und Fach. Vielleicht ist auch ein Verkauf von Götze in Ausland geregelt, aber das halte ich für weniger realitisch. Auf jeden Fall ist der Reus-Transfer spannend - Mal gucken, wo er seinen Platz in Dortmund findet.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2012)

Götze spielt nächste saison bestimmt bei bayern...
tja,bei dortmund wird sich zeigen wie gut reuss wirklich ist.in gladbach ist das spiel auf ihn zugeschnitten udn er ist dort der topspieler.bei dortmund ist er nur einer von vielen.wird sich zeigen wie er mit der situation zurecht kommen wird


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Götze spielt nächste saison bestimmt bei bayern...
> tja,bei dortmund wird sich zeigen wie gut reuss wirklich ist.in gladbach ist das spiel auf ihn zugeschnitten udn er ist dort der topspieler.bei dortmund ist er nur einer von vielen.wird sich zeigen wie er mit der situation zurecht kommen wird



Er hat mMn aber den richtigen Schritt getan. Sicherlich, die Bayern hätten ihn auch genommen. Nur hätte er dort noch eine viel größere Konkurrenz und müsste sich mit Müller, Kroos, Ribery und Robben um einen Platz "prügeln". In Dortmund stehen die Chancen für ihn ersteinmal besser und er kann sich dort weiterentwickeln. Muss man gucken was der Herr Klopp draus macht, aber für Dortmund ist es ein Top-Transfer. 

Ob Götze wirklich zu den Bayern geht.. hm, ich glaube da dran noch nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Januar 2012)

KSC führt gegen Wolfsburg 4-1. Hoffentlich bleibts so.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> KSC führt gegen Wolfsburg 4-1. Hoffentlich bleibts so.




omg,dann muss magath ja nochmal 11 neue spieler kaufen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Januar 2012)

*Neues Selbstvertrauen hat der Karlsruher SC am Donnerstagabend beim "Harder 13-Cup" in Mannheim getankt. Die Badener gewannen den Hallenkick in der SAP-Arena dank eines 5:2-Finalerfolgs gegen 1899 Hoffenheim.*


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> omg,dann muss magath ja nochmal 11 neue spieler kaufen...



Heheheh


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> omg,dann muss magath ja nochmal 11 neue spieler kaufen...



Nicht 11 neue. 11 alte Spieler, die er irgendwo auf der Resterampe findet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

> *Familien freuten sich auf tollen Fußball, auf Autogramme ihrer Stars. Am Ende waren alle froh, ihre weinenden Kinder rechtzeitig in Sicherheit gebracht zu haben...*[font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]Der Randale-Wahnsinn, der seit Monaten zu einem immer größeren Problem in unserem Fußball wird, hat jetzt auch die Hallenturniere erreicht![/font]
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]90 Verletzte, darunter elf Polizisten, beim traditionellen Hamburger Turnier (seit 1987).[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]Chaoten prügelten sich Freitagabend beim &#8222;Schweinske Cup" [font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"](benannt nach einer Restaurantkette), warfen Scheiben ein, griffen Beamte an. Vor der Halle ging die Randale weiter.[/font]



http://www.bild.de/s...56142.bild.html

Sowas ist einfach nur peinlich. Mich wundert es sowieso nicht mehr, ich meine bei Pauli "Fans" und bei den Lübeckern... ? Die sollten ALLE Stadionverbote bekommen, von mir aus auch für immer. Und wenn ich dann wieder lese "Pyros legalisieren" ... damit die sich gegenseitig abfackeln ?


----------



## Ulthras (8. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/s...56142.bild.html
> 
> Sowas ist einfach nur peinlich. Mich wundert es sowieso nicht mehr, ich meine bei Pauli "Fans" und bei den Lübeckern... ? Die sollten ALLE Stadionverbote bekommen, von mir aus auch für immer. Und wenn ich dann wieder lese "Pyros legalisieren" ... damit die sich gegenseitig abfackeln ?



Hast du den Artikel nicht ganz zu Ende gelesen? DIe Bild hat tatsächlich mal ne richtige Information rausgehauen, nämlich, dass die Aggressinen nicht von den Pauli-Fans ausging. 
Ich war da, und das stimmt absolut, als die Lübecker Fans auf den Pauliblock zukamen, haben sich die Pauliultras dazwischen gestellt, damit Familien usw heil da rauskommen. 
Und wenn man sich die VfB-Fans beim Spiel mal angehört hat, mehr als "Wir sind nur zum saufen hier" zu grölen haben die nicht hinbekommen.
Natürlich haben wir Paulianer auch nicht nur Unschuldsengel in unseren Reihen, aber die Aktion beim Schweinskecup ging absolut von den Vfb-Lübek-Honks aus. 
Also hör damit auf alle in einen Topf zu werfen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

Fakt ist aber, das sie sich geprügelt haben, dass Unschuldige verletzt wurden, dass das Turnier abgebrochen wurde und wahrscheinlich NIE wieder statt findet. Da geht es mir am Arsch vorbei, wer angefangen hat. Es ist doch nicht der erste Fall, sowas zeigt einfach nur, dass man stärker durchgreifen muss. Und wenn ich dann noch lese, dass auch HSV Anhänger beteiligt sein sollen, ist das noch peinlicher.

Und doch, ich werfe hier alle in einen Topf. Mich kotzt das einfach nur an, dass solche Honks (die sich dann wahrscheinlich noch als Trolololo "Ulthra" bezeichnen) immer wieder Randale machen.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die sollten ALLE Stadionverbote bekommen, von mir aus auch für immer.




das witzige daran ist,die meisten der festgenommenen HABEN stadionverbot...aber halt stadion- und nicht hallenverbot.udn da konnten sich die chaoten jetzt endlich mal wieder richtig austoben
ich finde unsere polizei auch viel zu lasch beim durchgreifen.für fussballspiele aller art sollte ne hundestaffel bereit stehen.udn wenn die aufeinander losgehen,dann maulkorb ab und hunde rein in die meute...schusswaffengebrauch würde ich auch in ordnung finden.ich hab auch genug von diesen scheiss ultras.einer mehr oder weniger ist doch nicht schlimm...


----------



## shadow24 (9. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und doch, ich werfe hier alle in einen Topf


naja,da mach ich schon den unterschied zwischen einer wilden meute die auf randale aus ist(wie diese spastis aus lübeck,die immer wieder unangenehm auffallen) und den gegnerischen fanblock stürmt,oder einem echten fan,der sich ein wenig auf budenzauber freut und sich dann seiner haut erwehren muss,weil diese lübecker vollpfosten meinen, die halle in einen kriegszustand zu versetzen


----------



## Ulthras (9. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das witzige daran ist,die meisten der festgenommenen HABEN stadionverbot...aber halt stadion- und nicht hallenverbot.udn da konnten sich die chaoten jetzt endlich mal wieder richtig austoben
> ich finde unsere polizei auch viel zu lasch beim durchgreifen.für fussballspiele aller art sollte ne hundestaffel bereit stehen.udn wenn die aufeinander losgehen,dann maulkorb ab und hunde rein in die meute...schusswaffengebrauch würde ich auch in ordnung finden.ich hab auch genug von diesen scheiss ultras.einer mehr oder weniger ist doch nicht schlimm...



omg die polizei hats gerade dadurch nicht besser gemacht.. 

http://www.fcstpauli.com/magazin/artikel.php?artikel=10473&type=&menuid=57&topmenu=112

Ist die Stellungnahme vom FC St. Pauli dazu. WennsDich/Euch interessiert, sind ca. 5min Text, aber beschreibt sehr detailreich und wahr was da passiert ist.


----------



## Ulthras (9. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, das sie sich geprügelt haben, dass Unschuldige verletzt wurden, dass das Turnier abgebrochen wurde und wahrscheinlich NIE wieder statt findet. Da geht es mir am Arsch vorbei, wer angefangen hat. Es ist doch nicht der erste Fall, sowas zeigt einfach nur, dass man stärker durchgreifen muss. Und wenn ich dann noch lese, dass auch HSV Anhänger beteiligt sein sollen, ist das noch peinlicher.
> 
> Und doch, ich werfe hier alle in einen Topf. Mich kotzt das einfach nur an, dass solche Honks (die sich dann wahrscheinlich noch als Trolololo "Ulthra" bezeichnen) immer wieder Randale machen.



Grad erst gesehen, den Namen "Ulthras" hab ich mir vor 7 Jahren (da war ich 11) ausgedacht, hat nix mit den Fußballultras zu tun


----------



## shadow24 (10. Januar 2012)

Ulthras schrieb:


> omg die polizei hats gerade dadurch nicht besser gemacht..
> 
> http://www.fcstpauli...=57&topmenu=112
> 
> Ist die Stellungnahme vom FC St. Pauli dazu. WennsDich/Euch interessiert, sind ca. 5min Text, aber beschreibt sehr detailreich und wahr was da passiert ist.




jo,guter bericht,zeigt aber einmal mehr was die paar sogenannten fans,oder halt ultras, verursachen können...die breite masse ist meist opfer,seinen es echte fans,unbeteiligte oder polizisten...

udn gegen diesen harten kern muss entschiedener vorgegangen werden.beim ersten anzeichen von gewaltasubrüchen dieser ultras muss die polizei gezielt reagieren udn mit bedingungsloser gewalt entgegentreten,festnahmen machen und empfindliche strafen aussprechen...klar hört sich das immer leichter gesagt als getan an,aber das muss das ziel sein,gegen diese spinner mit aller kraft entgegen zu wirken.da nützen keine deeskalierungsmaßnahmen mehr...feuer bekämpft man mit feuer...

vor allem regt mich bei diesen ultras oder hools auf,das die meist ja gar nich aus so krisengeschüttelten gesellschaftlichen umfeldern kommen udn dazu auch nicht gerade sonderschüler sind,sondern in ihrem normalen leben zumeist voll berufstätig sind udn wirklich nur zusammen kommen um gewalt zu säen udn sich zu schlagen...solche leute,die nur um der gewalt willen handeln, verdienen meiner meinung nach keine gnade und müssten auch richtig verknackt werden.mal so 2 jahre ohne bewährung.nicht über los gehen sondern direkt in knast.und dann am besten zu anderen gewalttätern in die zelle,die mal so richtig spass haben wollen mit nem neuen...

du kannst mich spiessig nennen,oder reaktionär,aber ich hab echt die schnauze voll von solchen spastis, die zum leidwesen aller, veranstaltungen in einen kriegsschauplatz verwandeln und sogar die organisatoren durch ihre gewaltausbrüche dazu drängen in zukunft solche events nicht mehr stattfinden zu lassen...


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2012)

naja shadow24 sieht grad rot  aber im Grunde stimmt es ja: es wird doch in letzter Zeit immer schlimmer und da hilft es wohl kaum daß sich immer wieder Fanbeauftragte treffen und besprechen. Im Grunde wird im Vorfeld zu wenig getan - in den meisten Vereinen kennt man die Szene, aber man macht nicht genug. Immer alles auf die Polizei zu schieben ist keine Lösung - Mann bin ich froh kein Blauer zu sein der da sein muß und die Rübe hinhält und sich rechtfertigen muß wenn er mal zurückschlägt...Also mit unseren Kids will ich wohl nur noch zum FCB gehen da ists noch gesittet :-)


----------



## Lari (10. Januar 2012)

Gewalt ist momentan auch Thema bei Alemannia Aachen. Nicht nur verfeindete Fan-Gruppen, nein beim letzten Heimspiel auch Schlägerei im Ultras Block + weitere Anfeindungen.
Ich hoffe, da kehrt Ruhe ein. Alemannia Aachen hat momentan andere Probleme, da sollten nicht noch die Fans zu einem großen Problem werden :-/


----------



## shadow24 (10. Januar 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> naja shadow24 sieht grad rot




hehe,hast recht...ein mann sieht rot...aber ich habe das mit meinem kleinen sohn leider auch schon beim hsv miterleben müssen wie ein paar hools meinten sich ne riesige schlägerei mit den fans des anderen vereins an der haltestelle stellingen liefern zu müssen,während ich den geschockten lütten in sicherheit bringen musste,weil kurz nach ausbruch des übergriffes jeder gegen jeden schlug,egal ob mann,frau oder kind...

von daher bin ich da vorbelastet und reagier echt empfindlich auf solche berichte,zumal der schaden den ein paar wenige anrichten stets auf kosten aller geht.udn das kann einfach nicht mehr sein.da muss es doch andere lösungen geben.diese leute gehören einfach ausgesperrt.udn wenn die ne fussfessel tragen müssen,sodass man die gleich orten kann.wer die rechte anderer bewusst mit füssen tritt hat selber keine mehr verdient.ist meine meinung udn dazu stehe ich...


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2012)

Henry ist kaum zurück in London, wird enorm gefeiert und trifft direkt im ersten Spiel - Und dann ist es auch noch das Siegtor. So etwas kann wirklich nur der Fußball. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XnnOEphA6cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Januar 2012)

tja,da rollt der ball also wieder...
udn bayern muss sich wie in einem "und täglich grüßt das murmeltier"-Traum gefühlt haben...zwar waren sie nicht mehr der ganz große favorit in diesem spiel wie in der hinrunde,aber aufgrund der letzten spiele der hinrunde hatte man doch vermutet das bayern irgendwie auch dort in gladbach gewinnen würde...aber was für eine überraschung:der so stark gepriesene fc bayern,mit dieser ach so tollen vorbereitung und dem wiedergenesenen schweini,fielen genauso lautlos um, wie in der hinrunde zu hause gegen die gladbacher...und um die parallelität der ereignisse noch zu steigern,geriet bayern auch hier durch einen individuellen fehler durch neuer in rückstand udn fand kein mittel gegen die gut aufgestellten gladbacher,die in der höhe auch wirklich verdient gewonnen haben...
über das hsv-spiel schreib ich mal lieber nix...also ne 1:5 heimklatsche ist schon ne hausnummer,auch wenns gegen starke dortmunder ging...ich bin heute auf die erklärungsversuche von fink gespannt...

sonst zum rückrundenstart am samstag erschreckend wenig tore:2 mal ein 0:0 udn zwei 1:0(ok, dazu die "toreflut" mit 2:0 udn 3:1),dagegen an den anderen tagen wie freitag das 3:1 oder sonntag das 3:2 udn 5:1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> über das hsv-spiel schreib ich mal lieber nix...also ne 1:5 heimklatsche ist schon ne hausnummer,auch wenns gegen starke dortmunder ging...ich bin heute auf die erklärungsversuche von fink gespannt...



Es war ja eigentlich sowieso klar, dass wir gegen Dortmund keine Chance haben. Ich meine Petric, Illicevic und Töre haben gefehlt. Das ist aber keine Ausrede, denn Dortmund fehlten die wohl beiden wichtigsten Spieler, Götze und Weidenfeller. Der Unterschied ist, dass Dortmund das kompensieren kann. Der HSV nicht. Ich würde Fink nicht mal kritisieren, ich sehe den HSV zur Zeit einfach nicht in Liga 1. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, mal EIN sehr gutes Spiel gesehen zu haben.

Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass Fink das noch hin bekommt. Absteigen werden wir jetzt nicht(hoffe ich), uns fehlt zur Zeit einfach der Spielwitz (den Dortmund hatte).


----------



## Ulthras (23. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es war ja eigentlich sowieso klar, dass wir gegen Dortmund keine Chance haben. Ich meine Petric, Illicevic und Töre haben gefehlt. Das ist aber keine Ausrede, denn Dortmund fehlten die wohl beiden wichtigsten Spieler, Götze und Weidenfeller. Der Unterschied ist, dass Dortmund das kompensieren kann. Der HSV nicht. Ich würde Fink nicht mal kritisieren, ich sehe den HSV zur Zeit einfach nicht in Liga 1. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, mal EIN sehr gutes Spiel gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass Fink das noch hin bekommt. Absteigen werden wir jetzt nicht(hoffe ich), uns fehlt zur Zeit einfach der Spielwitz (den Dortmund hatte).



Ich muss dir Recht geben.. der ist besser für eure Jungs als diese Flasche Oenning  Auch wenn ich mich über ein Relegationsderby mit Pauli als Gewinner freuen würde


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2012)

WAAAAAAAS FÜR EIN TRAUMTOR VON ALVES *-*

Volle Wucht genommen und dann direkt in den Winkel - Unhaltbar für Casillas. Einfach nur beeindruckend!


----------



## shadow24 (30. Januar 2012)

spannung pur an der bundesliga-spitze...erkämpft sich bayern ein 2:0 arbeitssieg, zeigen dortmund udn gladbach das man auch durch schönen fussball siegen kann.naja udn schalke ist auch noch da oben.halt revierderby gegen köln.aber die werden noch wieder absinken in der liga...aber gladbach fand ich wieder mal am beeindruckendsten.in stuttgart muss man auch erstmal 3:0 gewinnen.das schafft auch nicht jeder
so wie die im moment oben spielen sehe ich leichte vorteile für gladbach vor dortmund und bayern.bayern ist von der rolle.wenn die sich nicht bald einspielen stehen die zum schluss auf platz 3 hinter gladbach udn dortmund...
udn der hsv kanns doch noch...weiss gar nicht wann die zuletzt ein 3er im auswärtsspiel holten...wichtige punkte im abstiegskampf.das gibt wieder ein bissel selbstvertrauen....


----------



## Wolfmania (8. März 2012)

puh 7:1 für Barcelona gegen Bayer, das war mal heftig. Selten so einen Klassenunterschied gesehen....traurig aber wahr.


----------



## sympathisant (8. März 2012)

barca (oder auch spanien) ist eben ne klasse für sich. sieht man immer wieder auf internationaler ebene.


----------



## shadow24 (8. März 2012)

ha,ich wusste das heute dieser fred reaktiviert werden würde...hab schon selbst dran gedacht...

interessant bei den spaniern find ich allerdings auch das real 10 punkte vor barca in der tabelle steht,obwohl sie jedes spiel gegen barca verloren haben und gleichzeitig real auch noch satte 24(!!!!) Punkte vorsprung vor dem tabellendritten hat!!!!das gibts in keiner anderen europäischen liga,das einer zum tabellendritten so einen gewaltigen abstand hat.schier unglaublich...

also real und barca sind defintiv das maß aller dinge im fussball(bilden ja auch eigentlich die spanische nationalelf) weltweit....

aber trotz allem ist barca auch schlagbar,selbst zu hause,aber leverkusen war wirklich hoffnungslos überfordert,da sie im gegensatz zum hinspiel von anfang an mutlos,kampflos,ideenlos wie verlierer agierten und so barca stark machten.was dann passiert hat man ja gestern erleben können



gleichzeitig werde ich wohl meinen tip für den diesjährigen BL-Meister von Bayern auf Dortmund ändern...


----------



## Ulthras (10. März 2012)

War genau richtig von Hoffenheim, Stani zu feuern und Babbel zu holen, wie man sieht


----------



## Pararius (11. März 2012)

War bisher doch ein schönes Wochenende. Bayern schießt Hoffenheimer Statisten in Grund und Boden und Dortmund macht durch das Untentschieden am Abend beim FCA die Situation an der Tabellenspitze wieder etwas spannender.

Man darf natürlich gespannt sein, wie die Bayern sich unter der Woche in der Champions League gegen eine Mannschaft schlagen, die sich sicherlich zur Wehr setzen und nicht nur eine Statisten-Rolle einnehmen wird, und wie die Bayern die folgenden Auswärtsspiele bestreiten.

Für den BVB kann man nur Hoffen, dass sie den Vorsprung bis zu den wichtigen Duellen am 30. bis 32. Spieltag (11. - 21. April) halten können.


----------



## Wolfmania (14. März 2012)

Hoffenheim, Basel, wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied ? *grins*


----------



## shadow24 (15. März 2012)

schönes spiel der bayern,aber was mich wiedre mal gewurmt hat war wieder der unerhörte egoismus von robben...beim letzten tor stand gomez 1 m links neben ihn..einschussbereit...was macht er?dreht sich und schiesst und läuft gefahr den ball dem torwart genau in die hände zu schieben...wär je nicht sooo schlimm,aber er wusste das gomez 4 tore schon gemacht hat....noch ein tor mehr und er hätte mit messi gleichgezogen,der erst letzte woche dieses kunststück vollbrachte...
aber nein der sturkopf robben muss das tor selber machen.ich bin mir sicher dass müller den ball auf gomez gepasst hätte,damit der sich auch in die fussball-analen eintragen dürfte...echt danke, egoist robben!!!das spiel war doch eh schon längst entschieden...
ok,auch wenn ich messi und gomez nicht auf die gleiche stufe stellen will,falls gomez 5 tore gemacht hätte...

naja morgen mal schauen wen bayern als nächstes bekommt...das einzige schlechte los wäre barca,da die bayern dann in dem vorgezogenen finale jetzt schon verlieren würden...


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Schalke und Hannover - Damit sind also noch drei deutsche Vereine in Europa vertreten. Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens einer einen Titel holt. Sei es Bayern in der CL oder Schalke/Hannover in der EL


----------



## Wolfmania (16. März 2012)

für Hannover ist es eine schöne Sache, das 1. Viertelfinale. Jetzt noch ein angenehmes Los und Halbfinale winkt. Gut für die Stadt. Zu Schalke sag ich nix (die mag ich nicht, sorry).
Beim FCB sehe ich das so wie shadow24, alles außer Barca, denn die kann man nur mit perfekter Leistung schlagen, und bei der momentanen Unbeständigkeit wäre das bestimmt nicht der Fall. Da ist Real realistischer zu besiegen. AC Mailand fänd ich gut, eine klasse Paarung und trotzdem gute Chancen.


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> für Hannover ist es eine schöne Sache, das 1. Viertelfinale. Jetzt noch ein angenehmes Los und Halbfinale winkt. Gut für die Stadt. Zu Schalke sag ich nix (die mag ich nicht, sorry).
> Beim FCB sehe ich das so wie shadow24, alles außer Barca, denn die kann man nur mit perfekter Leistung schlagen, und bei der momentanen Unbeständigkeit wäre das bestimmt nicht der Fall. Da ist Real realistischer zu besiegen. AC Mailand fänd ich gut, eine klasse Paarung und trotzdem gute Chancen.




also dann lieber marseilie oder nikosia...die sind doch wohlö irgendwie machbar...klar muss bayern eh jeden schlagen bei ihren ansprüchen,aber warum unnötig schwer?
natürlich kann man kein verein unterschätzen der das viertelfinale der cl erreicht,aber die franzosen waren für die bayern immer gut und nikosia seh ich als schwächste mannschaft unter den verbliebenen acht


----------



## shadow24 (10. April 2012)

so,morgen startet das deutsche el classico...wobei tatsächlich dortmund barca ist und bayern real.von der spielstärke her gesehen...dortmund ist insgesamt kompakter,während es bei bayern auf 3 stars hinausläuft ohne die bei denen nix laufen würde...ich glaub das dortmund das spiel morgen gewinnen wird,aber dann darauf auf schalke verliert

und obwohl ich dem hsv die daumen drücke werden die wohl in hoffenheim ohne abwehr verlieren.so viele verletzte abwehrspieler kann man einfach nicht kompensieren.das wird nix...

wird das spiel dortmund-bayern eigentlich live gezeigt?


----------



## Pararius (12. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich glaub das dortmund das spiel morgen gewinnen wird,aber dann darauf auf schalke verliert [...]



Wenn die Schalker ihre Leistung abrufen könnnen, dann wird es eng, wenn die jedoch wieder so eine Partie hinlegen, wie gerade gegen Nürnberg, dann könnte das auch ganz bitter für die Schalker enden. Davon abgesehen wird sich zeigen müssen wie viel Kraft das Spiel gegen die Bayern die einzelnen Akteure von Dortmund gekostet hat. Zur Not hat man ja auf der einen oder anderen Positionen noch einen Hochkaräter in der Hinterhand.
Entschieden ist in der Meisterschaft - leider - noch nichts, da müssen erst noch zwei Siege und ein Unentschieden her, bzw. entsprechende Punkteverluste bei den Bayern.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Ich möchte nicht über den Spieltag reden


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Hauptsache, der KSC hat die dummen Dresdner weggehauen.


----------



## shadow24 (16. April 2012)

naja,jetzt sind die dusel-dortmunder also tatsächlich wieder meister geworden...auf der einen seite respekt an die truppe,auf der anderen seite möchte ich mal doch international ein bissel mehr von denen erwarten,denn sich nur auf inland-fussball-erfolge auszuruhen ist zu wenig für ein zweimaligen meister...
bedanken können sich die dortmunder auch bei den bayern die wieder mal an selbstüberschätzung gelitten haben udn dachten mit einer reservetruppe mainz schlagen zu können.klar steht real vor der tür,wo man jeden quentchen kraft brauch um bestehen zu können,aber sich so aus der meisterschaft zu verabschieden ist doch auch blöd...gut,in den letzten beiden spielen hat bayern nicht die meisterschaft verloren.das waren ganz andre spiele diese saison,aber ausschlaggebend waren sie dennoch...
freut sich halt der ruhrpott zum zweiten mal...


----------



## Wolfmania (19. April 2012)

Ah, klasse Halbfinal-Spiele in der CL waren das, und nächste Woche gehst weiter. So machts Spaß ! Prognose: offen...aber alle vier können es schaffen. Danach noch Pokal-Finale, dann schon fast die EM, und als Fußballpause Olympia. Ach ich liebe 2012


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2012)

so,jetzt ist es offiziell:der BVB hat seinen meistertitel verteidigt...hat kontinuierlich stark gespielt und die konkurrenten gnadenlos geschlagen...respekt...aber damit ich diese mannschaft endgültig als top team akzeptieren kann ,müssen di eendlich mal anfangen auch international was zu reissen....wie kann man die eigene liga so dominieren und international so dermassen versagen?ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein rätsel...wenn ich gemein wäre,würde ich denen absichtliches versagen unterstellen um sich auf die liga zu konzentrieren...naja spätestens mit der neuen saison muss dortmund zeigen das die es auch international können...


----------



## Wolfmania (23. April 2012)

oh nein der BVB will nächste Saison wieder europäisch Punkte vergeigen ? Ojeh... Aber diese Konstanz der Mannschaft in der Liga ist schon toll, mal sehn ob sich nur erst mal "satt" sind. Wobei Reus eine starke Hilfe sein wird wenn er sich integrieren kann. Ach ja: adios Hertha...und zum FC Köln gibt's hier ja einen passenden Smily


----------



## ego1899 (23. April 2012)

Heute steigt die Eintracht auf, Shalalalalaaaa! 

Ja die Kölner sind ja echt am Arsch.

Da ham die ihren Trainer entlassen, der Vorstand ist sofern noch vorhanden ne einzige Katastrophe. Dann erkennen sie ihren Ultras noch den Fanclub-Status ab. Poldi geht obwohl die ganze Mannschaft um ihn herum aufgebaut wurde und dann kommts noch dicker.

Dann verlieren die noch gegen Berlin haaahaaa was hab ich mich weggeschmissen zu geil!


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dann verlieren die noch gegen Berlin haaahaaa was hab ich mich weggeschmissen zu geil!




ähm...köln hat am we 1:1 gegen stuttgart gespielt udn vor 5 oder 6 wochen gegen hertha gewonnen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Der FC muss sich aber auch nicht wundern, MEINER MEINUNG nach hat die Mannschaft Potenzial für das hintere bis mittlere Mittelfeld, aber (ähnlich wie bei meinem HSV) ist das Umfeld nicht grade optimal. 

Noch ist ja nix entschieden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. April 2012)

Ich war gegen Stuttgart im Stadion und wer die Jungs da gesehen hat, der kann auch an den Klassenerhalt glauben 
Bisschen mehr Konsequenz vorm Tor und alles ist in Butter.
Das Problem ist, wie bereits erwähnt, der praktisch nicht vorhandene Vorstand. Der Vorsitzende kontrolliert nicht was der Sportdirektor macht, der kontrolliert den Trainer nicht und dieser lässt sich wiederum von den Spielern auf der Nase herumtanzen.


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2012)

kann sich ja jeder selbst ein bild vom abstiegskampf machen und tippen...um diese 4 Vereine gehts noch,die zumindest den relegationsplatz erreichen können(von unten):hertha (28 p),köln(30p), augsburg(34 p) und hsv(35 p)...

die letzten beidne spieltage für jeden:
Schalke-Hertha
Hertha-Hoffenheim

Freiburg-Köln
Köln-Bayern

Gladbach-Augsburg
Augsburg-HSV

HSV-Mainz
Augsburg-HSV

also am nächsten spieltag klare vorteile für hsv und köln,da die beiden gegen mannschaften spielen,für die die saison praktisch schon zu ende ist.da geht weder nach unten noch nach oben was...schwierig für hertha und augsburg auf schalke und in gladbach.da ist wohl kaum was zu holen für die...wenn hsv da gewinnt ist eh alles durch für die.das tippe ich auch das die son zittersieg hinlegen werden gegen die mainzelmännchen...köln hat das ein tuck schwerer weil freiburg sich im letzten heimspiel noch mal bei den fans bedanken will...am besten natürlich mit einem sieg.wäre gemein,aber ich glaub die geben den kölnern keine schützenhilfe...
also läuft es für die drei auf den letzten spieltag hinaus...

gebt mal eure tips ab und wer absteigt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

So wie es jetzt da unten ausschaut, wird es glaube ich auch am Ende bleiben. Der HSV hat von den bedrohten Mannschaften wohl die besten Chancen, Hertha hat wohl das schwerste Programm (Schalke möchte Platz 3 sichern und Hoffenheim schielt auf nen EL Platz) und Köln muss noch gegen die Bayern, die selbst bei angezogener Handbremse noch gefährlich sind. Augsburg muss gegen Gladbach, für die es auch noch um was geht und gegen uns (HSV). 

Daher schaut es für mich dann so aus:

direkter Abstieg: Lautern, Berlin
Relegation:  Köln
grad noch mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen: Augsburg und der HSV 

Mal schauen wer dann in der 2. Liga den Relegationsplatz ergattert, so spannend war es wirklich lange nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. April 2012)

Ich hoffe das Bayern ins CL-Finale kommt und in Köln mit ner D-Mannschaft aufläuft. Hoeneß ist ja ein Mann des Geschäfts und weiß, dass Podolski den Bayern wesentlich mehr Schotter bringt, wenn dieser als Spieler eines Erstligisten wechselt. Da geht der in der Halbzeit mal in die Kabine und sagt: "Jungs, tut den Kölnern mal einen Gefallen, dann geb ich auch ne Weißwurst aus."


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2012)

so,nach der greuther fürth hat es jetzt auch frankfurt geschafft direkt in die bl aufzusteigen...mal sehen wie das relegationsspiel ausschaut.könnten ja theoretisch richtige revierderbys werden wie köln-düsseldorf oder hsv-pauli...bin gespannt


----------



## Ulthras (24. April 2012)

HSV hat sich wohl leider doch noch gerettet.. Egal, ich sage, die Relegation wird St. Pauli-Berlin, da Düsseldorf nächstes WE noch in Fürth ranmuss, wo sie dann gewinnen müssten, während wir (St. Pauli) "nur" nach Dresden müssen, für die es aber um nix mehr geht, für Fürth gehts ja sogar noch um die Meisterschaft, und letztes Heimspiel usw.
 Das letzte Spiel ist dann direktes Duell mit Paderborn, aber das am Millerntor, und das werden unsere Jungs schon nicht aus der Hand geben


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2012)

Ulthras schrieb:


> HSV hat sich wohl leider doch noch gerettet.. Egal, ich sage, die Relegation wird St. Pauli-Berlin, da Düsseldorf nächstes WE noch in Fürth ranmuss, wo sie dann gewinnen müssten, während wir (St. Pauli) "nur" nach Dresden müssen, für die es aber um nix mehr geht, für Fürth gehts ja sogar noch um die Meisterschaft, und letztes Heimspiel usw.
> Das letzte Spiel ist dann direktes Duell mit Paderborn, aber das am Millerntor, und das werden unsere Jungs schon nicht aus der Hand geben




jo der zweitliga-aufstieg wird echt richtig spannend....bin natürlich wegen vor-ort-klub auch für pauli,aber das wird schwer,denn dresden hat auch letztes heimspiel und die können auch befreit aufspielen und die ostvereine sind immer für ne überraschung gut.und dann noch als letztes spiel gegen paderborn...oha...

und düsseldorf gegen fürth.tja weiss nich wieviel den fürthern an der meisterschaft gelegen ist,da sie ja eh aufgetsiegen sind...ok,verschenken werden die nix...und dann spielen die zu hause gegen den fsv als letztes heimspiel.könnte nur problematisch werden falls es für die noch gegen den abstieg geht,ansonsten kanonenfutter...

udn paderborn hat jetzt den fsv zu gast...witzige konstellation...


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Ach ja wie schön... Auch wenn jetzt gegen Ende eigentlich nur die Frage war, wann den nun... Die EINTRACHT ist wieder Zuhause, in der 1. Liga! 

Naja die 2. Liga interessiert hier irgendwie niemand richtig hab ich das Gefühl.

Ich find es lustig was gerade im Düsseldorfer Forum abgeht. Da hab ich heute mal reingeguckt...

Der Thread "Eintracht Frankfurt" ist mittlerweile ganze 113 Seiten groß und voller Geheule über die "Methode Frankfurt", weil wir ja so böse gegen sie gehetzt haben. Wie die da gegen uns hetzen is echt unglaublich ^^
Ich frag mich warum die sich überhaupt aufregen, ihre Elfmeter haben sie doch weiterhin bekommen. Und die "Methode Frankfurt" ist eher eine "Reaktion Frankfurt´s" die auf die "Methode Düsseldorf" folgte. Was diese Humpeltruppe sich da teilweise erlaubt hat is echt schon ein Skandal. Aber ich will ja nich genauso anfangen wie die, ich hab besseres zu tun. 
Zum Beispiel feiern! 

Man kann sich in deren Forum übrigens nur anmelden wenn man seinen vollen Namen angibt und eine Telefonnummer hinterlässt. Unter dieser ruft dann der Admin an, erst danach wird man freigeschaltet! Das is so ziemlich die größte Lachnummer, neben dem Board an sich was mit Webdesign ungefähr soviel zu tun hat wie Kaiserslautern mit Spielfreude ^^

Ich drücke jetzt Paderborn die Daumen. Die haben für ihre Verhältnisse eine Wahnsinns-Saison gespielt und das wär eine lustige Relegationspartie... Und irgendwie find ich es auch lustig die in der 1. Liga zu sehen  
Hauptsache nich die Dussel-Dorfer! 
Und auch einen Glückwunsch nach Fürth! Verdient aufgestiegen, super Saison gespielt. Ich glaube nich das die in der 1. Liga untergehen werde, die mannschaft hat irgendwie Potential find ich...

Ich sag nur!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm...köln hat am we 1:1 gegen stuttgart gespielt udn vor 5 oder 6 wochen gegen hertha gewonnen...



ähm ja ich weiß auch nich was ich da gebrabbelt hab oder in welchem zustand ich da war 
ich meinte viel mehr wie lustig ich es fand das berlin gegen lautern verloren hat ^^
ich mag in dieser saison so viele vereine nicht, da komm ich schon durcheinander wie man sieht


----------



## Wolfmania (24. April 2012)

....da hat einer aber gute Laune ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2012)

Mir ist es ziemlich wurscht wer aufsteigt, für Fürth freue ich mich, weil sie es mehr verdient haben als alle anderen (in den letzten Jahren standen sie ja immer kurz davor). Für Düsseldorf würde ich mich auch noch freuen, sind mir sympathisch geworden (primär, weil Beister dort spielt aber naja ) 

Auf ein Stadtderby kann ich nächstes Jahr auch noch verzichten..


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Beister spielt aber nächste Saison beim HSV, weil er da einen 4 jahresvertrag hat 

Naja ein Derby gibt es doch wenn Köln noch absteigt 

Und ja Wolf, das haste gut erkannt! Jetzt will ich nur noch das die Eintracht erster wird! 

In erster Linie für Armin Veh, da er schon alles geholt hat (Meisterschaft, 1. Platz Oberliga usw.) nur eben die 2. Liga fehlt ihm noch.

Ich hoffe ja das er uns überhaupt enthalten bleibt. Es steht zwar in der Bild, aber:




> Und Trainer Armin Veh (51) lässt auch erst mit sich über eine Vertragsverlängerung reden, wenn die Bundesliga geschafft ist.
> Jetzt sickerte durch, dass der Trainer beim 1. FC Köln gefragt ist – falls der FC die Klasse hält. Und es wurde in den Medien wild spekuliert, dass er Eintracht auf jeden Fall verlasse.
> 
> Veh dazu: „Ich sage doch nichts über Dinge, die noch gar nicht feststehen. Selbst wenn es feststehen würde, würde ich es jetzt nicht sagen.“



Und es is hier schon allgemein bekannt, dass er seine Wohnung in Bad Homburg gekündigt hat, kein gutes Zeichen meiner Meinung nach ^^
Wäre echt schade, weil er hier echt super Arbeit geleistet hat und er der erste Trainer seit langem is, den ich sehr symphatisch finde...

Ich will mich gar nich mehr zurückerinnern an Daum, Felix M. usw... Und die, die ich eigentlich gut fand wie Funkel und Skibbe haben leider auf ganzer linie versagt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Beister spielt aber nächste Saison beim HSV, weil er da einen 4 jahresvertrag hat



Deswegen freue ich mich ja, so als HSVer


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Ja da würde ich mich auch freuen wie ein Schnitzel...

Der hat ja ne Weile echt super gespielt, aber dann kamen die bösen Frankfurter mit ihrer "Frankfurter Methode" und da hat er auch nich mehr so geglänzt ^^
Aber der hat viel Potential, da bin ich mal gespannt wie der sich bei euch entwickelt...

Genauso freue ich mich unsere 3 jungen weiter wachsen zu sehen. Sebastian Rode, Sonny Kittel und Sebastian Jung. Gerade die ersten beiden richtige Ausnahmetalente die nur schwer zu halten sein werden, wenn sie erstmal die Liga durcheinanderwirbeln...

Und Stefan Aigner kommt von 1860 zu uns an den Main. Mit dem Transfer bin ich schonmal zufrieden, der is vielseitig einsetzbar und hat auch was auf dem Kasten. Dann muss es nur noch mit Helmes klappen und eine Kaufoption gezogen werden (Anderson, Innenverteidiger) und dann bin ich schon zufrieden, da kann die erste Liga wieder kommen 

Hoffe das Felix M. seinen Einkaufs-Wahnsinn weiter praktiziert, obwohl im jetzt einer auf die Finger guckt. Wenn er sich mal wieder nen neuen Kader kauft, dann kann er den Helmes ja hergeben...


----------



## BoP78 (24. April 2012)

Immer das Geheule wegen der angeblichen Fallsucht der Düsseldorfer...
aber naja - mit Frankfurt in Liga 1 gibts auch dort bestimmt ein paar Geisterspiele kommendes Jahr. Und Euer Fahrstuhl fährt eh direkt wieder nach unten.

Düsseldorf packt das noch in der Relegation gegen Köln.


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Ich weine Raul ein wenig nach ,freu mich aber auf Neustädter


----------



## BoP78 (24. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich weine Raul ein wenig nach ,freu mich aber auf Neustädter



Ohja - ewig schade. Wir hätten ihm locker noch den 2-Jahresvertrag geben können. So einen Mann lässt man nicht einfach ziehen.


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Ohja - ewig schade. Wir hätten ihm locker noch den 2-Jahresvertrag geben können. So einen Mann lässt man nicht einfach ziehen.



Naja er meinte ja das er gerne auf Schalke ist ,aber er durch sein Alter das Leistungsniveau nicht hoch halten könne, und deswegen wäre es zu teuer weil Real ja jetzt den Beitrag streicht.


----------



## BoP78 (24. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja er meinte ja das er gerne auf Schalke ist ,aber er durch sein Alter das Leistungsniveau nicht hoch halten könne, und deswegen wäre es zu teuer weil Real ja jetzt den Beitrag streicht.



Schon, aber man wäre ja eh von 7 auf 4 Mio runter glaube ich. Und das war für ihn nicht das Ausschlaggebende sondern eben die Vertragslänge.

Aber mit dem gesparten Geld kann man jetzt Großkotz als Klofrau holen^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TcezvNYuPCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:'(


----------



## BoP78 (24. April 2012)

Nicht gerade meine Musikrichtung aber


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Immer das Geheule wegen der angeblichen Fallsucht der Düsseldorfer...
> aber naja - mit Frankfurt in Liga 1 gibts auch dort bestimmt ein paar Geisterspiele kommendes Jahr. Und Euer Fahrstuhl fährt eh direkt wieder nach unten.
> 
> Düsseldorf packt das noch in der Relegation gegen Köln.



Ach das glaubste ja selber nich ^^

Die Tatsache das du behauptest das Frankfurt auf jeden Fall wieder absteigt nächstes Jahr zeigt jedenfalls das du da wohl ein wenig voreingenommen bist... 
Wenn man das mal realistisch betrachtet gibt es nicht einen vernünftigen Grund für so eine Behauptung.

Das es schwer ist völlig klar. Wenn man die Eintracht kennt altert man sowieso jedes Jahr um das 3-fache... ^^
Aber die Ansprüche (von Veh) sind ganz klar, nächstes Jahr nicht gegen den Abstieg zu spielen, sondern sich längerfristig zu etablieren. Und die Eintracht als Fahrstuhlmannschaft hinzustellen mag relativ amüsant sein in deinen Augen, is aber ebenfalls völlig banal... 

Und es geht nicht um die "Fallsucht" der Düsseldorfer, sondern um das ständige Reklamieren der Spieler zum einen (ok, dass is ja leider schon gängig mittlerweile in der gesamten Fußballwelt) und zum anderen das ständige Druck ausüben auf die Offiziellen...

Wenn 90 minutenlang pausenlos zum Assi gerannt wird und man ständig alles mögliche reklamiert, dann hebt so ein junger Spund dann halt auch mal die Fahne weil er glaubt einen Elfer gesehen zu haben obwohl er 50 oder was weiß ich wieviel Meter weit wegsteht. Der dem direkt daneben stehenden Felix Brych scheinbar entgangen ist... ´

Wieviele Elfmeter hat Dusseldorf nochmal bekommen in dieser Saison? 13! Da mag der ein oder andere auch berechtigt gewesen sein, aber alleine diese Anzahl sagt schon einiges...

Und sich dann noch hinzustellen und sich über die bööösen Frankfurter Petzen auszulassen ist schon ganz schön schwach...


----------



## BoP78 (24. April 2012)

Seis wies ist - wenn Ihr die Lüdenscheider und die Bauern je 2 x wegballert dann stoß ich mit Euch zum Klassenerhalt gerne an^^


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Naja ich hoffe das ehrlich gesagt nich weil ich es lieber Paderborn gönne, aber solltet ihr wirklich gegen Köln in der Relegation spielen ist mir das dann auch recht.

Ich möchte nämlich gerne sehen wie Köln im nächsten Jahr untergeht, nach dem was die mit ihren Fans abgezogen haben... 

Dann gibt es halt 2 Risikospiele mehr in der nächsten Saison ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. April 2012)

Tja, Paderborn hat seine Chance nach der Niederlage beim KSC wohl verspielt. Gönne es eher St. Pauli als den Dusseldorfern. Rösler ist einfach der größte Unsymphat der Liga.


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

Oh, finde ich schön, dass das auch Nicht-Frankfurter so sehen... 

Naja Paderborn ist noch nicht aus dem Spiel... Auch wenn die Niederlage gegen den KSC wohl wirklich unglaublich dämlich war...

Sie spielen jetzt gegen den FSV Frankfurt, der zwar stark gespielt hat in den letzten Partien, aber auch immer für ein paar dumme Tore gut ist... Ohne P. Klandt wären sie wohl wieder abgestiegen.
Und am letzten Spieltag gibt es das direkte Duell gegen Pauli. Ist also noch alles drin, auch wenn in Hamburg gespielt wird.

Pauli spielt jetzt in Dresden, was auch keine leichte Aufgabe ist meiner Meinung nach...

Dusseldorf muss jetzt gegen Fürth ran, die mit Sicherheit noch den 1. Platz belegen wollen und daher wohl kaum mit einer B-Mannschaft auflaufen werden und sich auch nicht hängen lassen. Duisburg am letzten Spieltag ist wiederrum machbar und ein Pflichtsieg, wenn man aufsteigen will...

Jetzt kommt erstmal der vorletzte Spieltag, da wird man dann sehen wie das alles ausgehen könnte... Ist ja alles noch sehr eng... Mal sehen wer jetzt Punkte liegen lässt und somit ausscheidet. 

3. Düsseldorf - 60
4. Pauli 	- 59
5. Paderborn - 58

Und wenn Deppendorf gewinnt sind sie wohl durch... Das gibt dann ein lustiges Relegationsspiel gegen Köln, zumindestens sieht es danach aus...
Und ich habe meine Meinung geändert. In diesem Falle sollte dann doch Köln gewinnen. Es sollte keiner aufsteigen, der es nicht verdient und ansehen wie die Kölner in Liga 1 zusammengeschossen werden hat ja auch was


----------



## Lari (25. April 2012)

Böse Frankfurter, haben unseren schönen Tivoli demoliert 
Den Platzsturm hab ich euch ja gegönnt, aber so zu randalieren? Oder auch die Bengalo, die aufs Feld flog...
Habtn paar Knallköppe dabei ^_^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. April 2012)

Ist ja immer wieder klasse, wenn Kölner Fans dermaßen über einen Kamm geschert werden 
Ich und auch 99% der anderen Fans, können sich nicht erinnern in dieser Saison einen Bus mit Steinen beworfen oder Michal Kadlec inner Disse die Hucke vollgehaun zu haben.
Aber sorry, ich vergaß, Frankfurter Fans sind Heilige.


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

Ja in der tat, wir haben uns nich grundlos zum Randalemeister 2011 gekürt... ^^

Das unser Vorstandsvorsitzender Heribert Bruchhagen selbst schon Angst bekommt und den Platz verlassen möchte ist schon echt peinlich ^^

Das wir bei nem Aufstieg und Feierlaune 200qm Rasen beschädigen, Sitzschalen herausreißen und auf Polizisten werfen, Tore aus ihren Verankerungen reißen, etc. ist schon ein wenig komisch... Hoffentlich steigen wir nich wieder ab, dann wird wohl das ganze Stadion abgerissen 

Findet hier aber auch nicht jeder gut, kostet den Verein auch ne Menge Geld, aber wir werden mit Sicherheit auch immer böser hingestellt als wir sind.

Die Schlägereien mit den Ordnern waren übrigens auf Aachener Seite. Die wollten ebenfalls den Platz stürmen. Glücklicherweise konnte die Polizei das verhindern, dass wäre wohl nicht gut ausgegangen.
Da ich selber da war kann ich bestätigen das die Polizei auch wieder mit übertriebener Härte vorging und das sogar eher auf Seiten der Aachener. Da wurde der Stehblock vom Platz aus mit Tränengas bearbeitet und sowas halt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ist ja immer wieder klasse, wenn Kölner Fans dermaßen über einen Kamm geschert werden
> Ich und auch 99% der anderen Fans, können sich nicht erinnern in dieser Saison einen Bus mit Steinen beworfen oder Michal Kadlec inner Disse die Hucke vollgehaun zu haben.



Naja da waren halt ein paar Leute der Wilden Horde mit involviert wie ich das verstanden habe. Das das dann auf die ganze Gruppe bezogen wird, so als ob die Sache von ihr ausging is schon ein ganz schöner Hammer. Was der FC da mit seinen Fans macht is schon fast skandalös ^^


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2012)

köln,frankfurt...ey,heute abend sind wir alle bayern...ronaldo und co müssen raus,egal wie...ich tippe auf ein 1:1...olic in der 91.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. April 2012)

Wird gegen Chelsea aber kein Finale, das mich interessiert irgendwie. Bin mir sicher, dass Bayern da gewinnen würde.


----------



## Lari (25. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die Schlägereien mit den Ordnern waren übrigens auf Aachener Seite. Die wollten ebenfalls den Platz stürmen. Glücklicherweise konnte die Polizei das verhindern, dass wäre wohl nicht gut ausgegangen.
> Da ich selber da war kann ich bestätigen das die Polizei auch wieder mit übertriebener Härte vorging und das sogar eher auf Seiten der Aachener. Da wurde der Stehblock vom Platz aus mit Tränengas bearbeitet und sowas halt...



Ich habs aus Aachener Sicht mitbekommen. Die Aachener waren auch nicht ohne, aber von übertriebener Polizeigewalt würde ich jetzt nicht reden.
Zum ersten mal wurde Pfefferspray benutzt, als ein Aachener aufs Feld Richtung Frankfurter lief. Der gehörte einfach gestoppt.
Das zweite mal wollten wieder Aachener übers Feld zu den Frankfurtern.
Danach gings die Sitzplatztribüne lang Richtung Frankfurter Block. Und auch die gehörten gestoppt.

Sich danach beschweren, die Polizei sei zu ruppig gewesen ist halt ein bisschen lächerlich 
Hab so ein bisschen Bammel, dass das Sonntag gegen den KSC eskaliert, wenn wir verlieren. Die Aachener sind gerade auch recht gewaltbereit. Dazu die verfeindeten Ultra-Gruppen.

Aber was solls, Frankfurt zahlt die Zeche ja


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wird gegen Chelsea aber kein Finale, das mich interessiert irgendwie. Bin mir sicher, dass Bayern da gewinnen würde.




definitiv,da ja auch die halbe chelsea mannschaft gesperrt ist...ausserdem liegen die engländer den deutschen besser als die spanier


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

Ja hab ich mitbekommen, wir ham´s ja 

Naja ich hab nur die Bilder gesehen von Polizisten die den Aachener Block bearbeitet haben von draußen aus 
Das war zu weit weg um es genau sehen zu können, ich bin nämlich nich da runter ^^
Das kam mir halt überzogen vor aber wenn du meinst das wäre gerechtfertigt gewesen dann glaub ich dir das.

Naja und das die gestoppt wurden is auf jeden Fall richtig. Ich weiß das gewisse Gruppierungen unserer Seite nur auf sowas gewartet haben, glücklicherweise wurden diese enttäuscht 
Ich denke mal das die Aufstiegsfeier jetzt am Sonntag im eigenem Stadion gegen 1860 völlig friedlich abläuft.


Ja und heute bin ich wohl auch wieder für die Bazis... In der CL is das dann halt doch was anderes... Ich bin mal gespannt. Ich kann mir vorstellen das die es heute richtig schwer haben werden.
Und naja, ein Finale gegen Chelsea fände ich überhaupt nicht uninteressant. Is immer noch Chelsea, auch wenn sie dieses Jahr so ziemlich alles verkackt haben.
Ich muss nich immer Barca im Finale sehen. Ich fänd das Finale auch nicht weniger interessant wenn es Real-Chealse werde n würde...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja da waren halt ein paar Leute der Wilden Horde mit involviert wie ich das verstanden habe. Das das dann auf die ganze Gruppe bezogen wird, so als ob die Sache von ihr ausging is schon ein ganz schöner Hammer. Was der FC da mit seinen Fans macht is schon fast skandalös ^^



Das Problem ist halt, dass die Wilde Horde viel zu lange für ein Statement gebraucht hat, welches dann nichtmal besonders eindeutig war.
Anstatt zu sagen: "Unser Präsident ist ein Knallkopf und der Rest des Fanclubs distanziert sich von solchen Aktionen", kam nur ein halbherziges: "Joa tut uns leid, ne?"
Da kann ich den Vorstand ehrlich gesagt ein Stück weit verstehen.
Aber gerade das Spiel gegen Hertha hat gezeigt, worum es der Horde eigentlich geht. Nach einigen Krawallen wurde denen nämlich verboten Banner und Mikro mit ins Stadion zu nehmen.
Und die haben sich daraufhin geweigert Stimmung zu machen oder die Mannschaft sonst wie zu unterstützen. Und sowas mitten im Abstiegskampf. 
Denen gehts nicht um die Mannschaft, sondern um die reine Selbstdarstellung.

Und natürlich bin ich für Bayern


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

UGE <3


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

WAS für ein Halbfinale, gott ey.


DANKE, DANKE, DANKE NEUER - Er wir... nein, er ist der Nachfolger Kahns. Und auch ein rieeeeeesiges Danke an Alaba - Die gelbe Karte hätte nicht sein müssen und über die Situation kann man sich streiten, aber was der Junge danach gezeigt hat. Einfach nur grandios und wie er sich den ersten Elfer schnappt. Großartig! Der wird mal ein ganz großer, da bin ich mir sicher!! 

Real Madrid am Anfang dominant, zwei frühe Tore, aber Bayern hat sich nicht verunsichern lassen. Dann der Elfmeter, den Robben zum Glück verwandelt hat. Im Endeffekt entwickelte sich ein recht ausgeglichenes Spiel, aber es war nach über 120 Minuten und Elfmeterschießen ein verdienter Sieg für den FCB aufgrund des Hinspiels. Ich bin... am Ende. xD


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2012)

Es hätte schon öfters (nicht nur heute) früher für die Bayern entschieden werden können,
wenn Robben nicht so egozentrisch wäre.

Das Halbfinal heute hat mir recht gut gefallen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> WAS für ein Halbfinale, gott ey.
> 
> 
> Und auch ein rieeeeeesiges Danke an Alaba - Die gelbe Karte hätte nicht sein müssen und über die Situation kann man sich streiten, aber was der Junge danach gezeigt hat. Einfach nur grandios und wie er sich den ersten Elfer schnappt. Großartig! Der wird mal ein ganz großer, da bin ich mir sicher!!




absolutes sign...der hat rib-rob die show gestohlen.der war der aktivposten schlechthin.udn nicht nur in diesem spiel...dabei echt mannschaftsdienlich udn bescheiden.absolutes vorbild.solche profis wünschte ich mir dutzendfach in der BL...


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Es hätte schon öfters (nicht nur heute) früher für die Bayern entschieden werden können,
> wenn Robben nicht so egozentrisch wäre.
> 
> Das Halbfinal heute hat mir recht gut gefallen.




auch hier kann ich bestätigen...robben ist ein arsch...echt...zum x-ten mal hat er anstatt den cleveren pass zum freistehenden mann zu spielen versucht selbst das tor zu machen und stümperhaft versagt.auch sein elfer war mehr als knapp.wenn der den verschossen hätte,hätte der sich in münchen nich mehr sehen lassen dürfen...seinen "trick" kennt mittlerweile auch jeder verein:nach rechts antäuschen dann nach links zum strafraum ziehen udn draufhauen.damit konnte er letztes jahr noch punkten,heute läuft er sich ein ums andere mal fest.wird zeit das die bayern den verticken...

das spiel hatte herzinfarkt-charakter...also teilweise hab ich mehr mit meinen kumpels gequatscht als da zuzuschauen,weil ich das echt nich mehr ertragen konnte...puh...zum anfang dachte ich noch:schade bayern,das wars dann.udn hätte real so weitergemacht wie in den ersten 15 min wäre bayern auch untergegangen...warum die nach dme 2:0 aufgehört hatten zu spielen bleibt mir ein rätsel.vlt vorgabe vom trainer nach einem 2:0 zu mauern?das können die bloss nicht.die können nur offensiv.real ist ne gigantische tormaschine,aber verteidigen können die null.da sind die sicherlich die schlechtesten unter den letzten vertretern in der cl....so kam bayern wieder ins spiel udn der rest ist geschichte...


----------



## Wolfmania (26. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. April 2012)

_*"Kaka 65 million euros
*__*Ronaldo 94 million euros*_

_*Being German in a penalty shootout: Priceless"*_


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> absolutes sign...der hat rib-rob die show gestohlen.der war der aktivposten schlechthin.udn nicht nur in diesem spiel...dabei echt mannschaftsdienlich udn bescheiden.absolutes vorbild.solche profis wünschte ich mir dutzendfach in der BL...



Absolut. Der Typ ist 19 (!) Jahre alt und nimmt ohne zu zucken den Ball im Camp Nou und verwandelt so enorm sicher gegenüber einen Iker Casillas... das ist einfach nur überragend. Alaba ist einfach genial auf der linken Seite und damit kann Lahm rechts bleiben.


----------



## BoP78 (26. April 2012)

Frage mich wo jetzt die ganzen "Koan Neuer"-Schickeriaaffen sind. 

Dankt uns mal auf Knien dass wir ihn für Euch groß gemacht haben.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2012)

Bye-Bye Guardiola, Willkommen als Chef-Trainer Vilanova.

Echt schade, dass Pep nun seinen Verein nach vier ERFOLGREICHEN Jahren verlässt. Er ist ein grandioser Trainer, der immerhin zweimal die CL, dreimal den Meistertitel, zweimal den Weltpokal und einmal den spanischen Pokal gewonnen hat. Aber klar - Er hat alles gewonnen, was man als Klubtrainer gewinnen kann. Und es wurde schon voriges Jahr spekuliert, dass er nun aufhört. Ich denke aber, dass er jetzt sich ein Jahr ausruht und dann bei einem anderen großen Verein anheuert. Hoffentlich ist es am Ende nicht Chelsea, sondern lieber etwas wie Liverpool oder vielleicht sogar ganz überraschend der FC Bayern München.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. April 2012)

Bei Köln wird ein Trainerstuhl frei 
Das wär doch mal ne Herausforderung


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bei Köln wird ein Trainerstuhl frei
> Das wär doch mal ne Herausforderung



Leider hat Köln wohl nicht das Geld für einen Pep.


----------



## Wolfmania (30. April 2012)

geht nicht Rehagel zu Köln...?  Ach ja es wird sich bestimmt Lothar M. melden, das tut der doch immer wenn was frei wird


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bei Köln wird ein Trainerstuhl frei
> Das wär doch mal ne Herausforderung



Als Gerücht kursierte , dass Armin Veh kommen würde, aber da er ja jetzt aufgestiegen ist und die Gespräche mit ihm laufen, glaube ich das das auch ein Gerücht bleibt...
Die Gespräche mit ihm laufen zwar jetzt schon seit Donnerstag, aber das is schonmal ein gutes Zeichen... Also macht unser Heribert Bruchhagen wohl doch ein bissel Knete locker für die nächste Saison...

Und mal abgesehen davon... Wer in diesen Tage wirklich zu Öln wechseln würde, wär woh echt sehr dämlich, oder sehr verzweifelt ^^

Tja und was ich ja vorrausgesagt habe: War gestern friedlich im Frankfurter Waldstadion, obwohl wir verloren haben... 

Hat der Stimmung nich geschadet, zumindestens nich nach dem Spiel. Das kann ich beschwören!

Und die 15.000 Anderen die bis abends um 9 am Stadion waren auch. Sachsenhausen (Frankfurter Kneipenviertel) war genauso überfüllt, auch nachts um 3 noch, da irgendwann das Bier und der Äppler ausgegangen sind... Und es gibt rund um das Stadion herum nicht gerade wenige Einkaufsmöglichkeiten xD

Coole Feier, geile Saison, geile Stimmung...!


Dann lassen wir mal den letzten Spieltag auf uns zukommen... Wann is eigentlich nochmal EM-Beginn? Ich hoffe die Zeit dazwischen geht schneller rum als ich das jetzt mal erwarte... ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir mal den letzten Spieltag auf uns zukommen



Tja, unser toller Präsident hat den Frankfurtern ein doppteltes Kartenkontingent zugesichert, wodurch wir nun mehr Frankfurter als Karlsruher im Stadion haben werden. Ist doch toll, unter den Schmährufen zweier "verfeindeter" Ultra-Gruppierungen unterzugehen. Da wird einem richtig warm ums Herz...

Hauptsache, ihr nehmt den Wildpark nicht komplett auseinander. Zumindest der Rasen sollte dann noch drittliga-tauglich bleiben.


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, unser toller Präsident hat den Frankfurtern ein doppteltes Kartenkontingent zugesichert, wodurch wir nun mehr Frankfurter als Karlsruher im Stadion haben werden. Ist doch toll, unter den Schmährufen zweier "verfeindeter" Ultra-Gruppierungen unterzugehen. Da wird einem richtig warm ums Herz...
> 
> Hauptsache, ihr nehmt den Wildpark nicht komplett auseinander. Zumindest der Rasen sollte dann noch drittliga-tauglich bleiben.



Ach das glaub ich jetzt weniger... Aber meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen würde ich jetzt auch nich ^^
Aber der Rasen dürfte heil bleiben, da haben wir ja noch mehr als genug aus Aachen übrig schätze ich mal xD

Was ich ein wenig waghalsig, ja fast schön lebensmüde fand war, dass die 60er tatsächlich versucht haben im Anschluss auf den Platz runter zu kommen...
Das geht echt gar nich und das wünsche ich auf keinem, nochnichmal nem Lauterer oder so 

Das mit dem "mehr Frankfurter im Stadion" war denke ich mal nur eine Übertreibung deinersits... Ich weiß zwar nich wieviel bei euch reingehen, aber da wir als Gast sowieso immer mehr Stimmung machen als die Gastgeber is das ja auch relativ egal 
Ich bleib jedenfalls schön daheim und gucke im TV. Wenn es mir am Sonntag auch nur im entferntesten so bescheiden geht wie jetzt im Moment bin ich sowieso nich für irgendwas zu gebrauchen 

Ich fahr dann lieber nächste Saison wieder raus wenn wir in 1. Liga Stadien spielen können und freue mich auf die Spiele in denen nich so ein riesiges Polizei-Aufgebot nötig ist... Wenn diese für uns denn jemals nochmal kommen, was ich kaum glaube...


----------



## BoP78 (1. Mai 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, unser toller Präsident hat den Frankfurtern ein doppteltes Kartenkontingent zugesichert, wodurch wir nun mehr Frankfurter als Karlsruher im Stadion haben werden. Ist doch toll, unter den Schmährufen zweier "verfeindeter" Ultra-Gruppierungen unterzugehen. Da wird einem richtig warm ums Herz...
> 
> Hauptsache, ihr nehmt den Wildpark nicht komplett auseinander. Zumindest der Rasen sollte dann noch drittliga-tauglich bleiben.



Ihr schafft das schon noch mit dem Klassenerhalt - in der Relegation sähe ich lieber Aue - da hat der Jahn die besseren Chancen denke ich.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Ihr schafft das schon noch mit dem Klassenerhalt - in der Relegation sähe ich lieber Aue - da hat der Jahn die besseren Chancen denke ich.



Naja ich hab geschätzt das Aue mit Sicherheit den leichteren Gegner hat, aber da bin ich mir nach dem Totalausfall am Sonntag gar nich mehr so sicher... ^^ Auch wenn das in Karlsruhe wohl Stimmungstechnisch eher ein Heimspiel der Frankfurter werden dürfte. Da wir ja eine Kurve haben kommen übrigens auch alle im Heimtrikot 

Dumm ist halt das der KSC auf Schützenhilfe angewiesen ist und auf einen Patzer von Aue warten muss, weil auch ein Sieg dann nichts wert wäre... Aachen ist ja auch noch da, die sollte man auch nicht vergessen... 
Naja abwarten, dürfte auf jeden Fall ein spannender letzter Spieltag werden. Sowohl oben, als auch am anderem Tabellenende kann ja noch viel passieren...


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2012)

Es ärgert mich so... die hätten mit nur einem Tor alles klar machen können, aber kriegen dann in 90 Minuten gerade mal einen Angriff zustande. Selbst wenn wir Frankfurt besiegen *sollten* (haha, die C-Mannschaft vielleicht), sind wir immer noch auf dem Relegationsplatz, wenns schlecht läuft. Und warum sollten wir die Relegation gewinnen? Wir hatten diese Runde fünf oder sechs 6-Punkte-Spiele und haben alle verloren. Der einzige, der bei uns noch Eier hat, ist Iashvili - und bei dem ist nach 60 Minuten der Akku leer.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

So ein Vertrauen in seine Mannschaft kenn ich sonst nur von Fans der Lauterer 

Naja nach meiner Rechnung is der KSC durch, wenn sie gegen Frankfurt gewinnen und Aue gegen Bochum verliert, sowie Aachen in München Punkte lässt...

Hm ok... Jetzt wo ich das so lese... Da wäre ich wohl auch ein wenig skeptisch 

Aber Cottbus könnte auch noch gegen Union Berlin verlieren, die haben auch nur 2 Punkte mehr. Das ist wohl noch das realistischste. Naja 3 Punkte sollten her, aber selbst bei ner Niederlage wäre das immer noch die Relegation, sofern Aachen nicht gewinnt.

Ich weiß zwar absolut gar nichts über Regensburg, aber das sollte eigentlich machbar sein. Für jede Humpeltruppe der aktuellen 2. Liga, aber ich kann mich da auch irren


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Oh oh Ceiwyn... Zumindestens motiviert für das letzte Spiel ist wohl jeder Frankfurter ^^
Ich weiß nicht was ich lustiger finde... Das Zitat von unserer Ultras-Seite, oder den Entwurf für die neuen KSC Trikots 
Schon ein Hammer bei einem doch so wichtigen Spiel den sowieso schon Aufgestiegenen so etwas zu gewähren, zumal die richtige Abschlussfeier schon am Sonntag beim letzten Heimspiel war...



> *Die UF 97 informiert:
> 
> Das letzte Spiel in Liga 2, die ganze Kurve in Frankfurter Hand und um das Heimspiel perfekt zu machen, rufen wir alle Eintrachtfans auf, im Heimtrikot nach Karlsruhe zu fahren*
> ...
> ...










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den find ich auch gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Abstiegskampf in der ersten Liga ist ja auch noch offen. Köln und Berlin spielen um die Relegation...

Öln daheim gegen die Bazis... 
Wenn Bayern sich schont und Poldi mal wieder hinlangt kann das wohl was werden...

Tante Hertha gegen Hoffenbach
Wohl die schwerere Aufgabe würde ich fast sagen 

Für mich kann die Tabelle so wie sie jetzt ist bleiben. Ich mag Rehagel nicht, weshalb mich der direkte Abstieg freuen würde. Köln - DUsseldorf wer ein super Relegationsspiel, sofern es denn dazu kommt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2012)

Hey, meine Seele ist auch ohne deinen Spott schon genug geplagt. :<

Ich überlege, ob ich hingehen soll. Wäre schon nett, mal wieder die Südkurve ganz in blauer _Eintracht_ zu sehen... haha, bin ich heute witzig. Gott, wie unfähig muss man als Präsident sein, um dem "verfeindetsten" (ich mag diese Terminologie nicht, weil ich Hass auf andere Clubs oder deren Fans für lächerlich und dumm halte, aber jeder, wie er mag) Club nach Stuttgart ein Viertel des gesamtem Stadions zur Verfügung zu stellen in einem Spiel, welches über den Verbleib in der Liga entscheiden. So lange ich auch nachdenke - ich komme nicht dahinter. Wenn man eine volle Hütte will, hätte man sie ja verschenken, spenden oder zum halben Preis verkaufen können. Phu, sollten wir den Klassenerhalt schaffen, muss unbedingt dieser unsägliche Wellenreuther abgesägt werden. Und im Anschluss die Mehrheit der Spieler.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

Nächste Saison hab ich dann endlich meine Nordkurve Dauerkarte für mich allein ))) 
ICH KANNS KAUM ABWARTEN !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2012)

In der 2. Liga geht es so langsam auch dem Ende hingegen. Pauli hat nerven gezeigt und gepatzt, für sie wird es doch sehr schwer gegen Paderborn. Wer da gewinnt, hat gute Chancen auf den Relegationsplatz. Düsseldorf hat da noch die beste Ausgangslage, ich denke die werden es dann auch machen gg Duisburg. Die Relegation gegen Köln sollte dann auch kein Ding sein, würde mich jedenfalls freuen (auch wenn ich Köln nicht den Abstieg wünsche, das schaut dann alles aber doch sehr dürftig aus). 
Obwohl die Hertha da auch noch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden hat. Hoffenheim KANN man auch mal schlagen, allerdings bezweifle ich das doch stark. Die Mannschaft ist für mich leider nicht 1. Liga tauglich :/

Btw DER DINO BLEIBT DER DINO!  Schöner kann man doch gar nicht das 125-jährige feiern


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Ok ich höre jetzt auf Salz in die Wunde zu streuen ^^

Ja was den Karlsruher Präsidenten hat ist mir auch schleierhaft... Den DFB wird das mit Sicherheit gefreut haben als er davon Wind bekommen hat. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nich vorstellen das es da ruhig bleibt, besonders wenn die entsprechenden Schmähgesänge nicht ausbleiben, falls dort wirklich ein Auf- und ein Absteiger vom Platz gehen...

@Olli:

Dann hoffe ich für dich das euer Huntelaar bleibt und er für Schalke 06 wieder so viele Buden macht. Oder steht da mittlerweile schon was fest?

Und falls ihr dann wieder bei uns spielt, können wir ja vielleicht wieder so ein schönes Spiel sehen wie 06/07... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXImYwLdH84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

Als Schalke Fan muss man wohl das dickste Fell der Bundesliga haben 

Blau und weiß bis in den Tod


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Als Schalke Fan muss man wohl das dickste Fell der Bundesliga haben
> 
> Blau und weiß bis in den Tod







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Aber stimmt, jedes mal gegen Doofmund zu verlieren... aua


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

Mehr als euren "Dino"-Mythos habt ihr auch nicht also Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2012)

Genau, deswegen halten wa auch so dolle an ihm fest


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

Dann sind wir halt der Meisterschafts Dino






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osfDUVRzxRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



haters gonna hate 

Und das beim Auswärtsspiel


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich würde lieber als Schlacke 06 Fan gegen Doofmund verlieren anstatt als Fan des Hamburger Spaß Vereins gegen Pauli


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_o0djmRACM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 bei so einem einmarsch kann ich auch gut verlieren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2012)

Ich war damals bei der Derby-Niederlage (und auch beim 0:0 Hinspiel) im Stadion, hätten sie uns an die Wand gespielt und wir danach verloren, hätte ich mich vielleicht auch geärgert. Aber man sieht ja, wo Pauli dann landete (leider muss man sagen).


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2012)

So, ein wenig die Umfrage aktualisiert: Bundesliga weg, CL her


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Fehler: Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage abstimmen


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Fehler: Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage abstimmen



Mal strg+f5 gemacht um den Cache zu löschen? Bei mir ging es und anscheinend auch bei einer anderen Person. :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2012)

Jop bei mir funzte es auch..


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Nö... Komisch... Sogar extra mitm CCleaner den Cache und alles sonst gereinigt...

Trotzdem* [#10355] Du musst bei jeder Frage dieser Umfrage eine Stimme abgeben.*

Kann das daran liegen das ich meine Stimme vorher entfernt habe? Ich konnte nämlich sonst nicht abstimmen, demnach hat das doch jeder gemacht, oder?

Ach is ja eigentlich auch total Wurst, wen interessiert schon meine Meinung


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2012)

Wird übrigens Zeit, dass 18,99 Hoppenheim endlich absteigt. In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich mal dezent auf meine Signatur.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Ohhh Hoppenheim... Das gefällt mir noch viel besser als Hoffenbach....

Was ich gut fand, als sich die Mainzer Fans als Scheichs verkleidet haben, als Anspielung auf 1860...
Sofern ich da nichts durcheinanderbringe...

Oder war das Köln? Ach ich weiß es nich mehr 

Aber ich mag Hoffenheim schon aus dem Grund nicht das man mittlerweile die Zahl 1899 mit denen in Verbindung bringt...
Das war länger als 100 Jahre ne ganz andere Mannschaft die damit assoziert wurde... 

Naja manche Clubs gehen den Weg der Fremdfinanzierung oder andere Risiken ein. Wie man in dieser Saison gesehen hat haben die anderen damit großen Erfolg, die anderen halt nicht...
Und da gibt es die Vereine die aus dem nichts kommen und alles ins Rektum geschoben kriegen...
Ist halt so heutzutage...


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Was bei den Kölnern wieder los ist 



> Die offen gezeigte Sympathie des Kölner Fußballheiligen zu der Gruppierung der Ultra-Szene hat jetzt die Gewerkschaft der Polizei zum Anlass genommen, den 1. FC Köln scharf zu kritisieren. „Wenn ein Fußballstar wie Lukas Podolski die Fahne der wilden Horde im Stadion schwenkt, kann ein Verein bei brutalen Gewaltübergriffen nicht tatenlos wegschauen“, tadelte Frank Richter, Vorsitzender der Polizeigewerkschaft (GdP), den FC.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich eine anstzändige Reaktion von Poldi. Er fällt damit zwar dem Verein in den Rücken, dieser hat sich gegenüber seinen Fans aber auch falsch verhalten.

Die Äußerungen des Vereins auf die Anschuldigungen seitens der Behörden:



> „Wir sehen mit Sorge die Entwicklung in der Ultra-Szene. Aber wir als Verein haben kein Mittel, das zu lösen“, sagte FC-Geschäftsführer Claus Horstmann. Den Vorwurf der Polizei nannte er „populistisch“, in der Sache helfe dies nicht. Das Gewaltproblem lasse sich nicht lösen, wenn Lukas Podolski eine andere Fahne schwenkt, sagte Horstmann.



Naja kein Mittel das zu lösen als Verein? Womöglich, aber dann sollten sie es auch nicht schlimmer machen... ^^ Den letzte Satz ist nachvollziehbar, aber irgendwie widerspricht sich der Verein da ja selbst.
Ob Köln nun absteigt oder nicht, ich glaube das die nächstes Jahr ziemlich untergehen werden...

Das hier ist passiert:



> Die beiden festgenommenen Gewalttäter aus den Reihen des Fan-Klubs sind nicht zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Vor einer Woche war der 19-Jährige nach dem Spiel der Kölner in St. Pauli aktenkundig geworden, weil er an Auseinandersetzungen von FC-Fans mit der Hamburger Polizei beteiligt gewesen sein soll. Vor einem halben Jahr war er laut Polizei im FC-Trainingslager in Tröpolach / Österreich nach einer Schlägerei festgenommen worden. Ein bundesweites Stadionverbot gebe es bislang jedoch nicht gegen die beiden Männer.




Am Montagabend gab es ein Treffen zwischen Vertretern der Vereins mit der Führung der Wilden Horde um die Konsequenzen zu besprechen. Zumindestens sucht der Verein wieder das Gespräch. Das beste und das einzigste was er wohl tun kann.
Resultate sind mir jetzt keine bekannt...


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2012)

schade,kann auch nicht mein kreuzchen bei bayern machen...kommt auch nur die fehlermeldung trotz löschvorgangs...

naja,so gut wie jeder sieht jetzt hier bayern als favorit,aber chelsea hat nun man die beste mannschaft europas,oder sogar weltweit,aus dem turnier geworfen mit einem sieg und einen unentschieden.das verdient "höschten respekt"...udn da man aber im finale keinen gegner unterschätzt wird bayern auch nicht den fehler begehen und sich schon auf den treppchen stehen zu sehen,bevor sie die tore geschossen haben

wahrscheinlich wird es ein taktikfinale sondergleichen,aber es wird sicherlich spannend und vlt auch erst im elfmeterschiessen entschieden


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Ja ich denke auch das das Spiel sehr taktisch geprägt sein wird und die Bazis schön den Ball laufen lassen...

Aber da von Chelsea ja so ziemlich die halbe Mannschaft gesperrt ist und der FCB ja sein erträumtes Finale Dahoam hat geht die Inseltruppe wohl als "Außenseiter" ins Spiel...


Ach und das hab ich ja ganz vergessen: Das Duell Berlin - Hoffenheim ist ja gleichzeitig das Duell Berlin - Babbel.
Oder halt auch Preetz - Babbel.

Und da wird sogar von öffentlicher Seite noch Öl ins Feuer gegossen 

Babbel zur Bild:


> „Dieses ganze Szenario ist wie ein schlechter Film. Ich befürchte, dass das letzte Kapitel für Hertha in der 2. Liga endet. Von uns gibt es keine Schützenhilfe. Sogar mit einem Sieg hat Hertha es nicht selbst in der Hand. Wer in der Rückrunde nur acht Punkte holt, von besseren Teams überholt wird und es so sportlich nicht schafft, darf sich nicht beklagen. Dann hat Hertha den Abstieg verdient!“



Und am Samstag Preetz zum Tagesspiegel:


> „Markus Babbel hat meine Glaubwürdigkeit mit Füßen getreten.“ Und sagte nach der Herthas 0:4-Pleite gegen Schalke: „Das Spiel nächste Woche gegen Hoffenheim hat einen Beigeschmack, weil Markus Babbel dort Trainer ist.“



Seh das wie Babbel, die sollen schön absteigen. War eh ein Hammer was sich Berlin, bzw. Preetz da rausnehmen. Einen Trainer zu feuern nur weil er nicht ein halbes Jahr vorher vorzeitig verlängert is schon ne Frechheit xD

Und eine weitere Meldung:

Barrios wechselt nach China?! Naja gut, als Joker is so ein Spieler einfach zu schade, aber der hat doch andere Optionen, was will der denn in China? Naja jeder wie er will, aber ich glaube das wir nicht mehr viel von ihm hören werden...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und eine weitere Meldung:
> 
> Barrios wechselt nach China?! Naja gut, als Joker is so ein Spieler einfach zu schade, aber der hat doch andere Optionen, was will der denn in China? Naja jeder wie er will, aber ich glaube das wir nicht mehr viel von ihm hören werden...



Das Frage ich mich auch. Ein Barrios wäre bei JEDEM Bundesliga Verein Stammspieler, also was will er dann in China ? So gierig kann man nun wirklich nicht sein, aber nun gut. Dortmund wird es verkraften können.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Vor allem weil das ja auch ne riesen Umstellung ist. Man kann die Sprache nicht, ernährungstechnisch ist das was gaaanz anderes...

Naja vielleicht kann er ja chinesisch ^^
Ok ich war nie bei nem chinesischem Proficlub, aber selbst wenn da jeder seinen Dolmetscher hat und seinen Ernährungsplan ist das trotzdem halt immer noch ne vollkommen andere Welt. Und so geht man da halt schnell mal unter.
Wenn ich schon nicht in der Bundesliga bleibe, dann doch wenigstens in einer der anderen europäischen Top-Ligen...
Das die in China da jetzt mit sooo wahnsinnig viel Geld gelockt haben, kann ich mir dann auch wieder nicht vorstellen.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Mai 2012)

Oh das wird jetzt schon teuer... ^^ Der größte Polizeieinsatz in BaWü.


*Abstiegsfinale des KSC - über 800 Polizisten im Einsatz*


Und das Transferkarusell dreht sich und dreht sich...


Wiese ist von Bremen nach Hoffenheim. 
Rosenberg geht ebenfalls
Marin ja bekannter weise zu Chealsea...

Bin mal gespannt was Bremen so holt.

Robben verlängert bei Bayern.
Bayern an Sahin interessiert.
Pizarro evtl. nach Gladbach, sofern Bayern Giroud holt.

Ach viel zu viel... Geht ja früh los dieses Jahr... ^^


----------



## shadow24 (4. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach viel zu viel... Geht ja früh los dieses Jahr... ^^




tja,hängt wohl mit der EM zusammen...

udn bremen geht wohl nächste saison den weg des hsv,wenn die nicht noch sehr starke leute einkaufen...aber von welchem geld?diese saison kaum pokal,keine internationalen spiele,keine grossen verkäufe...wenn man bedenkt das özil mal bei denen gespielt hat,der jetzt gerade real zur meisterschaft geführt hat...unglaublich....

hab mir gerade nochmal den letzten spieltag von 3. liga bis zur BL angeschaut für meine tips am we udn frag mich gerade wie das aussieht wenn ksc 2:0 gewinnt während cottbus 1:1 spielt...dann ist punkt-und tordífferenz gleich...entscheiden dann die mehr geschossenen tore,oder die weniger eingefangenen tore oder der direkte vergleich wer schlechter ist udn in die relegation muss???? ...obwohl ich ja eh tippen werde dass aue(bochum kann nix auswärts) udn cottbus(gegen die eisernen udn die ossis tun sich nicht untereinander weh) gewinnen,dann kann der ksc sowieso machen was er will udn kommt nur in die relegation(aachen verliert eh gegen die sehr heimstarken 60er)


----------



## ego1899 (4. Mai 2012)

In dem Fall zählen die mehr erzielten Treffer.

Vor dem letzten Spieltag waren Punkte und Tordifferenz (+6) auch gleich bei Frankfurt und Fürth.
Frankfurt allerdings mit 6 mehr geschossenen Toren, also Platz 1.

Ich hoffe ja das Rostock ein Punkt holt, damit wir Fürth noch überholen... Naja solange gegen den KSC gewonnen wird natürlich 
Das wär total lustig wenn die gegen den Tabellenletzten Punkte liegen lassen xD

Barcelona an Alaba interessiert sehe ich gerade, omg...
Und Luhukay tritt scheinbar als Trainer vom FCA zurück. Versteh ich nich...




Und Frankfurt holt Stuttgarts Celozzi. Find ich sehr gut! Schnell, topfit, Riesentalent und ablösefrei! Wir brauchen ne Alternative zu Jung wenn der mal ausfällt. War glücklicherweise in dieser Saison nicht der Fall. Hat in jedem Spiel durchgespielt. Schon heftig 

Langsam ändere ich meine Meinung ein wenig. Mittlerweile glaube ich das es in Karlsruhe richtig zur Sache gehen wird Randale technisch. Hatte ganz vergessen das es 2009 schonmal so schlimm war, da gab es fast einen Spielabbruch. Ich finde da zwar keine Infos mehr, aber ich glaube es gab noch Ausschreitungen auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof und es gab Festnahmen unter den Frankfurtern, weshalb beim Fanzug die Notbremsen gezogen wurden, weil niemand ohne die fahren wollte ^^

Und wenn der Auswärtskartenkontigent von 5000 nicht schon genug wäre, ist wohl mit 8000-10000 Frankfurtern zu rechnen, da viele Fans auch auf anderem Wege an Karten gekommen sind. Demnach sind gemischte Blocks nicht zu vermeiden.
Quelle: http://www.fnp.de/nn...9807189.de.html




Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den Diskussionen um die EM und die Zustände in der Ukraine? Also die EM absagen ist ja hirnrissig. Aber sie woanders austragen? Wäre meiner Meinung nach der richtige Weg.
Ist zwar sehr kurzfristig, aber ich glaube infrastrukturtechnisch sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein. Es gab ja bereits entsprechende Pläne dafür um auszuweichen, falls man die Stadien nicht rechtzeitig hätte fertig stellen können.

Edit: Haha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

Schade Köln 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvkNI44irJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Mai 2012)

Haha ja. Nehmt euch Montags frei! Bundesliga Zwei!

Aber was waren denn das für Dinger die die da gezündet haben nich schlecht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YE6hypwGMOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schade, keine Relegation gegen Düsseldorf... Jetzt muuuss es Paderborn schaffen. Biiitte. Ich will Berlin nämlich absteigen sehen, aber Düsseldorf darf nich aufsteigen! Was ne Zwickmühle... ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

Meine neuen NORDKURVE Aufkleber sind endlich da :3


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2012)

Haha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2012)

@ego: ihr müsst gegen den KSC gewinnen, da wir Aachener eure Schützenhilfe brauchen 
Und was die Kölner da abgezogen haben war krass. Bin ja auch Freund von Pyro, aber das war furchteinflößend ^^


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2012)

Ja ich fand das auch voll heftig, da bekommste ja ne Rauchvergiftung...

Was wir in Düsseldorf gemacht haben fand ich ja schon krass, da hat man ja nich mehr viel gesehen, aber dass war ja tiefschwarz und ging auch gar nich mehr weg. Ich frag mich wie groß diese Dinger gewesen sein müssen das war ja schon keine Pyro mehr sondern ne richtige Rauchbombe xD


Aber gegen die kleinen Bazis müsst ihr aufpassen, die 60er haben uns letzte Woche geärgert. War allerdings auch keine große Kunst, war echt ein mieses Gekicke was da abgeliefert wurde... 
Und ich bin mir wirklich äußerst sicher das wir als Sieger vom Platz gehen.
Es geht ja schließlich noch um Platz 1, daher wird da schon richtig "gekämpft" 
Ich wiederrum hoffe auf Schützenhilfe von Rostock, ich hoffe die haben wenigstens noch die Eier sich wenigstens einen Punkt zu erkämpfen, auch wenn das wohl sehr unrealistisch is...

Und biiiitte Paderborn nix verkacken, Dusseldorf muss aufgehalten werden. Ansonsten hab ich nämlich niemanden für den ich sein kann bei den Relegationsspielen 

Alter schon 4 Uhr ich muss jetzt echt mal pennen, muss früh raus...

@Ceywin: Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im Stadion. Ich bin der mit dem Frankfurt Trikot an, erkennst mich schon, kommen ja nur so 8.000-10.000 xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich nämlich niemanden für den ich sein kann bei den Relegationsspielen



Öhmm?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch Fragen? Steh dir für deine Entscheidungsfindung gern beiseite


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2012)

Ja ganz bestimmt nicht. Da hätte ich ja lieber Köln in der Relegation gesehen.

Erstens kann ich den Rehagel sowas von nich ausstehen und zweitens is der Verein samt Schielauge Preetz für mich auch gestorben, nachdem so ne Sauerei mit Babbel abgezogen wurde. Nen Trainer zu feuern, weil er ein halbes Jahr vorher seinen Vertrag nich vorzeitig verlängern will is einfach nur lächerlich...

Tante Hertha hat sich dieses Jahr selbst auf meine Liste mit Vereinen die ich nich leiden kann gesetzt _
_Ich wünsche mir das alle Hoffnungen die gestern noch entstanden sind zunichte gemacht werden und der Traum von der 1. Liga wie eine Seifenblase zerplatzt! 

Und dann gucken sie alle so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (6. Mai 2012)

Weder Düsseldorf noch Paderborn werden in die Relegation kommen unter folgenden Vorraussetzungen
1.Düsseldorf verkackt es heute 
2.Paderborn geht am Millerntor unter was ich ja mal hoffe 
wird nen spannender Sonntag heute mal schauen wer es macht


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2012)

Ach wenn es Pauli macht soll mir das auch recht sein, solang es nich Deppendorf wird... Ich kann es gar nich oft genug sagen ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach wenn es Pauli macht soll mir das auch recht sein, solang es nich Deppendorf wird... Ich kann es gar nich oft genug sagen ^^



Dito
Ich will nächstes Jahr das zusätzliche Derby, wenn ich mir schon Vereine wie Ingolstadt antun muss.


----------



## Ulthras (6. Mai 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Weder Düsseldorf noch Paderborn werden in die Relegation kommen unter folgenden Vorraussetzungen
> 1.Düsseldorf verkackt es heute
> 2.Paderborn geht am Millerntor unter was ich ja mal hoffe
> wird nen spannender Sonntag heute mal schauen wer es macht



Vielleicht passiert ja gleich ein kleines Wunder 
Relegation gegen Hertha hab ich mir die ganze Saison über gewünscht eigentlich... Olympiastadion, Hamburg-Berlin, hat alles schon was..
Aber nein, anstatt diese Möglichkeit zu nutzen, versagen wir gegen den Dynamo, was ja nicht so schlimm wäre, wenn wir davor nicht gegen Abstiegskandidaten wie
Aachen, und vor allem AUE (-.-) und Ingolstadt versagt hätten.
Egal, hoffen wir das Beste


----------



## Merianna (6. Mai 2012)

noch 30min dann gehts los und ich bin gleich unterwegs  
naja muss ich es von unterwegs verfolgen 
schön auf Duisburg hoffen denn auf die kommt es an 
Düsseldorf darf keine Punkte bekommen 
oh man werden das spannende 90min


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Öhmm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farben sind sympatisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nordkurve leider geil 
wer mich findet kriegt nen keks


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist im roten Kreis, gib mir meinen Keks!


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

well played ,well played


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2012)

Alter Schwede, was sich die Kölner Hooligans da gestern geleistet haben, geht ja mal garnicht. Wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein ? Sind da überhaupt noch Gehirnzellen vorhanden ? Ich glaube eher nicht. Eine Schande für den deutschen Fussball.

Und Messi schoss eben sein 50. Saisontor, Rekord ist es sowieso. Respekt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Mai 2012)

in der 2ten liga gehts ja grade drunter und drüber...


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Hauptsache der BTSV dreht jetzt noch nen bisschen auf, bisher scheint Ingolstadt etwas spielstärker.. grml.
Mit 1:1 in die Pause ist aber noch vertretbar.


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das in der 27. Minute :-) Da verzeiht man dem Kommentator sogar den verbale Fehlgriff: "Der japanische Botschafter ist hier, um seine Lands_männinnen_ zu beobachten"


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Mai 2012)

wtf olliruh was ist den da los sieht aus wie als währe da nix los also die hertha kurve sieht cooler aus.
und südtribühne nicht vergessen hehehe (du weist was ich meine hehehehehe)

wuhu fortuna düsseldorf fast weiter 15 Jahre ohne düsseldorf ist schon hart (1.Liga)


----------



## Ulthras (6. Mai 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> noch 30min dann gehts los und ich bin gleich unterwegs
> naja muss ich es von unterwegs verfolgen
> schön auf Duisburg hoffen denn auf die kommt es an
> Düsseldorf darf keine Punkte bekommen
> oh man werden das spannende 90min



Hätt ja klappen können :/ 
Naja was solls.. Sandhausen wartet schon auf uns haha xD Steigt St. Pauli halt nächste Saison irgendwie auf 
Auch wenn die Qualität des Kaders wohl oder übel nachlassen wird, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!
Und für immer Deniz Naki &#9829;


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wtf olliruh was ist den da los sieht aus wie als währe da nix los also die hertha kurve sieht cooler aus.
> und südtribühne nicht vergessen hehehe (du weist was ich meine hehehehehe)
> 
> wuhu fortuna düsseldorf fast weiter 15 Jahre ohne düsseldorf ist schon hart (1.Liga)



Lol das ist ein Foto von der Nordkurve an einem ganz normales Spieltag. Und ich finde schon das es nach was aussieht 
Die Fahnen + jeder einen Schal


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na das nenne ich einen gelungenen Fußballnachmittag  

Ach was red ich ... das ganze Wochenende war fußballtechnisch perfekt. Hertha in der Relegation, Turbine auf dem Weg zur Meisterschaft!


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2012)

Tja, das war wohl nix für Frankfurt heute in Karlsruhe


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2012)

tjoa,so sieht es jetzt aus mit den relegationsspielen:hertha-dusseldorf am10.05. und 15.05. und regensburg-ksc am 11.05. und 14.05.
in den beiden spielen bin ich für hertha und ksc udn geh auch davon aus das die ihre heimspiele klar gewinnen udn auswärts unentschieden spielen...

ansonsten gz an dortmund die wirklich mehr als souverän die bl angeführt haben und verdient meister geworden sind
desweiteren auch verdienter abstieg von köln,die fette 20 niederlagen diese saison hinnehmen mussten(sogar mehr als lautern).lautern unterirdisch mit gerade mal 4 siegen in 34 spielen.das erübrigt sämtliche kommentare.das erinnert an den minusrekord von tasmania berlin...folglich gab es kaum mal eine saison wo eine mannschaft so sehr die meisterschaft udn eine andere mannschaft mehr den abstieg verdient hat,als wie in dieser...

so,dann noch welcome back frankfurt,die von anfang an auf aufstiegskurs waren udn hallo zu den fürthern,die ihren titel "die unaufsteigbaren" selbst demontiert haben.ich muss gestehen dass ich den fürthern das auch wirklich mal gegönnt habe nach all den jahren wo sie immer knapp vorm ziel gescheitert sind...ob sie gleich wieder den fahrstuhl nach unten nehmen bleibt abzuwarten,siehe augsburg...frankfurt trau ich da schon ein bissel mehr zu in der bl...


----------



## Lari (7. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Tja, das war wohl nix für Frankfurt heute in Karlsruhe



Und genau deswegen steigt Alemannia Aachen nun ab 
Ist zwar die logische Konsequenz dieser Saison, aber trotzdem schade. Zumal es am Ende doch noch arschknapp wurde.

Geh trotzdem ins Stadion, würde ich sterile Erfolgsscheisse gucken wollen wär ich FC Bayern Fan


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Fahnen + jeder einen Schal



Das sind einfach alles Muschis und denen is zu kalt, deswegen hat da jeder nen Schal... 



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Tja, das war wohl nix für Frankfurt heute in Karlsruhe



Ja in der Tat. Das war das selbe Gekicke wie gegen 1860, wieder ein Totalausfall... Kaum geht es um nix mehr wird auch nur noch scheiße gespielt...  Ärgerlich wenn man bedenkt das Rostock tatsächlich 2:2 gegen Fürth gespielt hat...
Aber irgendwie is es mir auch total egal, hat sich irgendwie doch gelohnt hinzufahren. Da wurde wenigstens 1x in diesem Jahr Stimmung in Karlsruhe gemacht 
Und es is auch nix passiert außer ein bissel Pyro, hätte ich auch nich erwartet...

Joa die Fürther haben sich das verdient, dem schließe ich mich an. Haben nen schönen Fußball gespielt und haben dem Druck stand gehalten. Und der berühmte Spruch funktioniert auch noch in der 1. Liga.
"Lieber Fünfter als Führter..." 

Kann diese Bilder eigentlich gar nich leiden mit diesem blöden Strichmännchen oder den dummen Fratzen, aber das hier fand ich dann doch irgendwie lustig... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31SC4WHC_y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Pyros in den Block damit die Kurve lebt oder wie ? xD 

Das ich nicht lache, sowas hat nix mit Fussball zu tun.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2012)

Ach naja man kanns auch übertreiben finde ich... Ein bissel Rauch hier und da, mein Gott... Also zwischen Krawall und Randale und ein bissel Feuerwerk seh ich schon nen kleinen Unterschied...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn da mal was fackelt, ok. Aber solche Ausmaße, wo dann das Spiel unter-/abgebrochen wird, find ich doof. Aber sowas wird es immer wieder im Fussball geben.

Löw hat nun auch den erweiterten Kader bekanntgegeben... 



> [font=Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif]+++ DAS AUFGEBOT: [/font]
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif]
> [/font]
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif]Angriff: Cacau (VfB Stuttgart), Mario Gomez (Bayern München) und Miroslav Klose (Lazio Rom).[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif]
> ...



Bis auf Draxler (was für mich unverständlich ist) und Cacao (ich hätte lieber Helmes gesehen) keine großen Überraschungen.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bis auf Draxler (was für mich unverständlich ist) und Cacao (ich hätte lieber Helmes gesehen) keine großen Überraschungen.



Das dir das mit Draxler unverständlich ist, ist mir unverständlich 

Kann mir mal einer verraten warum wir mit 4 (!) Torhütern, aber nur 3 Stürmern zur EM fahren?
Will der mit nur einer Spitze spielen oder wie? Wasn wenn sich da einer verletzt? Naja ok Podolski kannste auch da hinstellen, is aber glaub ich eher nich vorgesehen...

Das mit Cacau sehe ich genauso. Den hätt ich lieber mal mitgenommen. Hätte ja Khedira dafür raus lassen können. Is mir unverständlich was der in der Nationalmannschaft zu suchen hat. Is mir auch unverständlich was der be Real verloren hat...
Ham die sich damals gedacht "Naja wenn wir Schweini nich kriegen, nehmen wir halt nen anderen Deutschen" oder was? Der is einfach total überschätzt meiner Meinung nach.


Edit: Frankfurt holt Kevin Trapp von Lautern!

Ich hab den nie wirklich wahr genommen der soll recht gut sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Is irgendwie schwer zu glauben, aber wenn man bei Lautern sieht das die mit 54 Gegentoren jetzt nich zu den gaaaanz schlechten gehören und nur da unten stehen, weil sie nur 24 geschossen haben macht mir das ein wenig Hoffnung...

Ist nur die Frage ob er gleich als Nummer eins spielen wird, oder ob der ewige Oka nochmal ran darf. Ist ja mittlerweile seit 19 Jahren bei uns und spielt jetzt seine (vermutlich) seine letzte Saison. Aber das vermute ich schon seit Jahren immer wieder...


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bis auf Draxler (was für mich unverständlich ist) und Cacao (ich hätte lieber Helmes gesehen) keine großen Überraschungen.



jo,seh ich genauso...draxler ist wohl so ne nominierung wie damals odonkor.einfach jemand mit dem keiner gerechnet hat...
udn ausser helmes(will ja zur geburt seines kindes im juni dabei sein.kann ich verstehen) hätte man ja auch kiessling mitnehmen können...
27 vornominierte...wieviel kommen nachher mit?22?


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten warum wir mit 4 (!) Torhütern, aber nur 3 Stürmern zur EM fahren?
> Will der mit nur einer Spitze spielen oder wie? Wasn wenn sich da einer verletzt? Naja ok Podolski kannste auch da hinstellen, is aber glaub ich eher nich vorgesehen...



ist ja die vornominierung...der wird wohl auch nur zwei tw mitnehmen...poldi kann auf alle fälle auch in den sturm.da haste recht,aber wenn wir zb. kroos,müller,götze udn poldi im mittelfeld laufen lassen,dann brauchst auch nur einen stürmer...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Draxler ist 18 Jahre alt, natürlich zeigt er bei Schalke außergewöhnliche Leistungen, aber mit 18 ? Sollte er nicht erstmal eine der U-Mannschaften durchlaufen ? Da am Ende aber nur 22 mitkommen (wenn ich mich recht entsinne), wird er sicherlich nicht dabei sein. Macht aber auch nix, kann er sich in den 2 Jahren zur WM in Brasilien nochmal beweisen (was er sicherlich tun wird).

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Klose zur EM fit sein wird, dann stellt sich die Mannschaft ja quasi von alleine auf. Nur hinten Rechts ist noch so ne Sache.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2012)

Hm ja auch wieder war, is vielleicht noch zu früh. Aber er würde viel Erfahrung mitnehmen...

LoooooooL Helmes ist für die Eintracht zu teuer, aber Cacau ist kein Problem oder wie?  Würde mir lieber jemanden wünschen der jünger ist, aber mein Gott wer würde da Nein sagen... ^^
Von so nem Transfer konnte die Eintracht in den letzten Jahren nich mal träumen... 

Quelle: http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/cacau-zu-e-frankfurt/topic/ansicht_154_990270_seite1.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Ihr habt ja heute schon 2 gute (meiner Meinung nach) Verpflichtungen getätigt, und jetzt noch einen Cacau ?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2012)

Zwei? Hab ich da was verpasst? 

Also Trapp kam heute, aber Celozzi wurde schon am Freitag bestätigt und das mit Aigner stand schon währrend der Rückrunde irgendwann fest...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Hatte vorhin im Teletext gelesen, dass Trapp und Celozzi verpflichtet wurden, daher


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2012)

Achsoooo....

Ja und das war es noch nicht. Sportdirektor Hübner sagte gestern bei der Abschlussfeier von 5-6 Neuzugängen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob er jetzt "weitere" Neuzugänge meint, oder ob insgesamt so viele kommen sollen. Ich tippe aber mal eher auf letzteres logischerweise...
Bisher bin ich mit allen 3 Neuzugängen voll zufrieden 

Jetzt ist wieder Assani Lukimya im Gespräch, Innenverteidiger von Düsseldorf.
Auf sowas kann ich echt verzichten, für mich keine Verstärkung...

Die einzigsten Kandidaten die gerade so gehandelt werde mit denen ich mich anfreunden kann sind Baumjohann und Lakic.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2012)

Der HSV hat nun also Rene Adler verpflichtet. Ich verstehe es nicht, wenn wir irgendwo momentan keine Probleme haben, dann auf der Torwart Position. Natürlich war Drobny zu beginn ein wenig unsicher, aber was er in der Rückrunde gehalten hat ist wirklich gut und ich verstehe jetzt nicht, wieso man einen formstarken Drobny wegschickt, um sich einen Ex-Nationaltorwart zu angeln, der 1. fast 3 Million verdient und 2. sehr lange verletzt war. 

Klar ist Adler immer noch ein guter Torhüter und war damals ja auch zurecht Nummer 1 im DFB Tor (bis zu seiner Verletzung), aber warum investieren wir die 3 Millionen nicht anderswo ? Von mir aus auch in die Jugend, die ja bekanntlich miserabel ist.

Herr Arnesen, can u explain dat ?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Naja nur weil jemand gerade Formstark ist muss das ja nicht viel heißen. Drobny mag über längere Zeit gut gehalten haben, aber Adler is halt einfach ein Ausnahmetorhüter, auch wenn er jetzt lange verletzt war.
Ich denke aber auch das der HSV damit ein Zeichen setzen will und damit wollen sie zeigen, dass sie höhere Ansprüche haben als nur um den Klassenerhalt zu spielen


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Soooo.

Glückwunsch an Atletico Madrid. Verdient das Finale gewonnen, auch wenn wohl Falcao den größten Unterschied zwischen den beiden Teams gemacht hat.
Und der 3:0 Schlusspunkt gegen Ende des Spiels von Diego war auch wieder Sahne. Alleine gegen 3 Leute durchgesetzt und dann eiskalt den Abschluss gesucht.
Magath sagte ja mittlerweile "Unsere Zuschauer können sich auf Diego freuen". War zu erwarten das er sich ihn wieder zurückholt. Hat ja noch Vertrag bis 2014.

Lustig finde ich diese Kurve hier, Diegos Marktentwicklung im Laufe der Jahre. Zum totlachen 
http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/diego/mwverlaufgraph/spieler_4248.html


Soooo und heute Abend das Relegationshinspiel in Berlin um 20.30 Uhr. 
Tante Hertha vs. Dusseldoof

Mein Tipp ist ein 1:1, hoffe aber das Berlin zumindestens etwas vorlegt... Ein Sieg für Deppendorf wäre jedenfalls fatal, dürfte dann schwer für Berlin werden wenn sie dann auswärts ran müssen...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob man sich auf Diego freuen kann, ich jedenfalls bin absolut kein Fan von ihm. Natürlich ist er ein begnadeter Spieler aber seine Metalität wünsche ich mir jedenfalls nicht in eins 'meiner' Teams. Ich sehe lieber ein funktionierendes Miteinander als eine zugespielte ein-Mann-Show.

Ist zwar ein Bewerbungsturnier für ein Rap-Battleturnier, aber ich finde: "BTSV deutscher Meister 2014 ich kann in die Zukunft sehen" ausgesprochen ansprechend. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWw5nn3nbO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich mag ihn auch nicht besonders, is halt so ein kleiner Assi...
Aber gut kicken kann er halt... 


Aber mal was ganz anderes...:

JAAAAAAAAA! xD

*Eintracht Frankfurt ist mit 10 durchgeführten Pyroshows Spitze in der zweiten Liga, aber seht das Ranking selbst:*

*10x*
*Eintracht Frankfurt 
---
**8x*
*Eintracht Braunschweig 
Erzgebirge Aue
1860 München
---
**5x*
*Fortuna Düsseldorf 
---
**4x*
*Union Berlin
Karslruher SC
Dresden
---
**3x*
*Sankt Pauli
Rostock
Duisburg
Aachen
Bochum
---
**1x*
*Greuther Fürth *

Quelle: http://randalesalat....haft-in-liga-2/


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Ha, 2ter! 
Wie jetzt - Dresden 0? Krass.

/e
Brainlag.
Dresden 4, okay. ._.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Zweiter? Zu wem gehörst du denn ? Braunschweig nehm ich an... 

Das war ein bissel doof aufgeführt hab das mal richtig gemacht. Das is natürlich gestaffelt, Dresden hat 4, natürlich keine 0... ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Ach da biste ja. So ziemlich mittig in nem Braunschweig-Trikot 
Naja wenigstens Eintracht ^^


Eintracht aus Braunschweig, Eintracht aus Trier! Die einzigste Eintracht, die sind WIR!


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte es auch ganz witzig gefunden wenn aus der Eintracht '73 'Jägermeister Braunschweig' geworden wäre.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Oh man ich hab´s schon geahnt...

Da führen die Börliener mit 1:0 und fangen dann nach der Pause den Ausgleich.
Sie sind über weite Strecken die bessere Mannschaft, nutzen die Chancen nicht und dann machen sie ein EEEIIIIGENTOOOOR ich glaub das nich...
Wer so dämlich is der verdient es eigentlich schon abzusteigen.
Die brauchen schon gar nich mehr nach Dusseldoof fahren wenn die sich da genauso anstellen...
Das wird ein seeeehr schweres Spiel für die...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Mai 2012)

mann,mann,mann,was bin ich froh das ich nicht auf die berliner gesetzt habe udn so weiterhin mein 100 euro tip am laufen ist...ich hätte mir echt den arsch abgeärgert...gegen dusseldorf zu hause verlieren.das geht ja gar nicht...
tja rehakles,jetzt mach mal aus deinem frauentreff ne mannschaft fürs rückspiel

bin auch viel mehr gespannt auf morgen.da gehts ja richtig ab...das wird so geil...


udn erschüttert bin ich von dem deutschen EM-Song von roger cicero...hallo,was soll das denn?????das ist ja ein rückschritt wie zu zeiten von buenaz dias argentina mit udo jürgens...wer denkt sich denn son scheiss aus???also da passt ja hundert mal besser an tagen wie diesen von den toten hosen...ich hoffe das wird dann auch der ganz offizielle song... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYMfk5gz8AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

Naja, WM/EM-Songs interessieren mich generell nich, da sie mir spätestens nach 2 Wochen eh total auf den Keks gehen, da du einfach gar nich mehr vermeiden kannst sie irgendwo zu hören.

Und die Hosen sind für mich echt auch so ne mistige Pseudo-Punkband die wie so viele andere auch wieder mal auf den Zug mit aufspringen und irgendein Lied beisteuern das, nur weil es vielleicht Fußball zum Thema hat und dieses gerade aktuell ist, rauf und runter gespielt wird, egal was es für ein Mist auch sein mag. Für mich stehen die auf einer Stufe mit Pocher, Bushido, ach und wie sie auch alle heißen gibt mit Sicherheit noch schlimmere Beispiele...
Alle Jahre wieder...


Naja und das DFB-Pokal Finale steht an. Wird spannend werden. Hätte ja jetzt schon auf Doofmund getippt, allerdings glaube ich das die Bayern irgendwo zu stolz sind und auf jeden Fall versuchen werden das Ding zu holen...
Aber ok, wer will das nich, is ja irgendwo auch logsisch ^^

Drücke trotzdem dem BVB die Daumen, reicht völlig das ich in der CL schon für die Bazis sein muss... 


Sooo und heute Abend ist ja nochmal Relegation. Der KSC zu Gast in Regensburg... Da bin ich mal gespannt 
Ich hoffe natürlich, dass das ähnlich ausgeht wie gestern in Berlin... ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2012)

Wunderbar, wie Bayern vorgeführt wurde von Dortmund.

Ob sich das bis nächsten Samstag bessert?

Nur wo die Bayernspieler / -verantwortlichen gesehen haben wollen, dass Bayern besser war als Dortmund hab ich in den 90 Minuten nicht wirklich gesehen. Das Spiel der Bayern ist berechenbar, alles geht über Robben oder Ribery auf den Flügeln. Sobald die ausgeschalten werden ist tote Hose. Da bringt es auch nichts, dass man über 90 Minuten mehr Ballbesitz als der Gegner hat, wenn dieser bei 1 richtigen Torchance 3 Treffer macht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2012)

Bayern war über 90 Minuten hinaus die bessere Mannschaft, das stimmt schon. Nur wenn man sich 5 Gegentore einfängt und solche fatalen Aussetzer in der Verteidigung und auch beim Torwart hat, verliert man eben. Dortmund hat die wenigen Chancen genutzt, und so ist es nun mal im Fussball. Wer die Tore macht, gewinnt. Und letztendlich dann auch (leider) verdient. 

Nun müssen wir uns das gehype in den Medien um die Bienen wieder anhören, aber naja. Ich glaube aber, dass die Bayern nächste Woche anders auftreten werden. Es geht um den Champions League Pokal, den vielleicht wichtigsten der Welt (auf Klub-Ebene). Da können und werden sie sich nicht so aufführen wie gestern.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass man den FC Chelsea unter dem BVB einstufen muss (wenn man aktuelle Leistung betrachtet). Natürlich haben sie einen Torres und einen Drogba, aber sie spielen meiner Meinung nach nicht so im Kollektiv wie der BVB. Sie sind schlagbar.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Spiel der Bayern ist berechenbar, alles geht über Robben oder Ribery auf den Flügeln.



Richtig. Und ich denke du bist nich der einzigste dem das aufgefallen is, dem ein oder anderem Trainer bei Chelsea evtl. auch... 


Ich denke auch das die Bayern auf jeden Fall ganz anders auftreten. Naja gut, sie waren ja nich wirklich "schlecht". Aber sie werden denke ich mal wesentlich mehr Laufbereitschaft zeigen und auch schön hinten dicht machen. Das Risiko in Rückstand zu geraten wollen die bestimmt nich eingehen und das wird sich denke ich mal auch sehr auf das Spiel auswirken. Wahrscheinlich erstmal sehr vom Ballbesitz-Spiel geprägt und wird sich wohl erstmal hauptsächlich im Mittelfeld abspielen...

Naja mal sehen. Wollte eigentlich was wetten, hätte nich gedacht das die Quoten tatsächlich so klar Richtung Bayern Sieg tendieren.


Quote Bayern 1,80
Quote Remis 3,50
Quote Chelsea 4,50


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wunderbar, wie Bayern vorgeführt wurde von Dortmund.
> 
> Ob sich das bis nächsten Samstag bessert?
> 
> Nur wo die Bayernspieler / -verantwortlichen gesehen haben wollen, dass Bayern besser war als Dortmund hab ich in den 90 Minuten nicht wirklich gesehen. Das Spiel der Bayern ist berechenbar, alles geht über Robben oder Ribery auf den Flügeln. Sobald die ausgeschalten werden ist tote Hose. Da bringt es auch nichts, dass man über 90 Minuten mehr Ballbesitz als der Gegner hat, wenn dieser bei 1 richtigen Torchance 3 Treffer macht



Den Spielern war wohl eher im Kopf: Wie oft kann ich den nicht gerade enorm prestigeträchtigen DFB-Pokal gewinnen und wie oft kann ich die Champion-League als erster Verein überhaupt im eigenen Stadion gewinnen? Ich würde mich auch für Letzteres schonen...

Und nein, das Spiel der Bayern ist nicht so berechenbar, denn es geht nicht nur über Robben oder Ribery. Das Problem ist, dass Bayern auch unter Heynckes immer noch auf den Ballbesitzfußball spielt und es langsam angehen möchte. Das sind die gleichen Probleme wie einst unter Van Gaal. Normalerweise hat man mit Ribery, Robben, Alaba, Kroos usw. Spieler, die auch für ein schnelles Spiel zu haben sind. Das wird aber nicht vom Trainer eingeführt und so wird das Spiel statisch. Bis zum 1:2 war Bayern auch ziemlich überlegen und hatte mehr Zug zum Tor. Danach gab es viele traurige Fehler in der Verteidigung, die so gar nicht passieren sollten. 

Gustavo, Alaba und Boateng waren komplett neben der Spur. Das muss sich einfach bessern und ich hoffe, dass da der FCB nicht nur einen Daten als Backup holt, sondern auch noch einen Star-Verteidiger, der Badstuber und Boateng richtig Druck macht. Auch im Sturm muss sich was tun. Gomez ist gut, wenn er den Ball ins Tor schießen kann. Aber er ist spielerisch nicht gerade der Stärkste, aber er trifft. Das ist gut, aber funktioniert nicht gegen jede Mannschaft. Hoffentlich kommt da wirklich ein Giroud und vielleicht noch ein dritter Stürmer, die einerseits Druck auf Gomez machen und andererseits auch spielerisch stark sind. 

Ich bin auch gespannt, wie gut ein Reus einen Kagawa ersetzen kann. Wenn Reus nämlich nicht einschlägt, wird es hart. Aber ich freue mich für ihn, dass er so ziemlich sicher in die englische Liga wechselt, der kleine Japaner. 

Nun hat zudem Dortmund das Double gewonnen, nun müsste auch endlich mal was international passieren und dann darf man sich nicht erneut in der Gruppenphase blamieren. Sondern muss endlich auch mal die KO-Runde erreichen...

Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen: Der FC Bayern hat bei weitem keine schlechte Saison gespielt. In einer normalen Saison wird man mit 73 Punkten und nur 22 Gegentoren bei weit über 70 Treffern Deutscher Meister. Dieses Jahr hat es nicht gereicht, aber eine Titelchance hat man noch. Und wenn man gegen Chelsea wieder so stark spielt, wie in den letzten CL-Spielen, dann ist der Titel drinne. Und der dürfte wohl auch ein wenig über die jetzige Saison etwas hinwegtrösten und dann muss man nächstes Jahr angreifen. Mit starken Neuverpflichtungen und vielleicht auch einem neuen Trainer (Pep? Favre?  )


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Naja wenn man die Ansprüche der Bazis kennt is der Titel jetzt eigentlich schon Pflicht. Ansonsten kann man sie dieses Jahr tatsächlich Vize-Bayern nennen... 
Und das sich Bayern einen Favre als Trainer holen würde bezweifel ich mal stark.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man die Ansprüche der Bazis kennt is der Titel jetzt eigentlich schon Pflicht. Ansonsten kann man sie dieses Jahr tatsächlich Vize-Bayern nennen...
> Und das sich Bayern einen Favre als Trainer holen würde bezweifel ich mal stark.



Türlich wäre der Titel Pflicht, aber die Situation ist bei weitem nicht neu. Es gab immer mal Jahre, in denen der FCB keinen Titel gewonnen hat. Der Unterschied war lediglich immer, dass kein Konkurrent dauerhaft mithalten konnte. Bayern war immer recht konstant und holte Titel am Fließband. Zwischendurch gab es natürlich immer wieder Vereine, die kurzfristig mithalten konnten. Gladbach in den 70ern, bis vor wenigen Jahren Werder Bremen, BvB war auch schon mal da... Die Frage ist nur: Schafft es nun der BVB auch über mehrere Jahre hinweg mitzuhalten oder knickt man irgendwann wieder ein? 

Und Favre wäre durchaus eine Möglichkeit. Ich würde zwar hoffen auf Pep, aber der wird wohl dieses Jahr noch keinen neuen Verein trainieren und kann bekanntlich kein deutsch.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Favre wäre durchaus eine Möglichkeit. Ich würde zwar hoffen auf Pep, aber der wird wohl dieses Jahr noch keinen neuen Verein trainieren und kann bekanntlich kein deutsch.



Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft daran, dass Bayern nen neuen Trainer holt? Vor allem, wenn sie wirklich die CL gewinnen. Was sie holen sollten, ist ein vernünftiger Stürmer, der anders wie Gomes auch technisch ein bisschen was drauf hat. Gomes macht meist nur Tore, die auch meine Oma verwandeln würde. Sobald der technisch mal ein bisschen gefordert ist, oder gar mal mit Rücken zum Tor steht, ist der Ofen aus. In meinen Augen wurde der schon immer völlig überschätzt.

Und in der Abwehr muss auch was passieren.

Zum Spiel Dortmund gegen Bayern kann ich als Münchner einfach nur neidlos anerkennen, dass Dortmund mehr als verdient gewonnen hat. Bayern hatte zwar stellenweise mehr Ballbesitz, dennoch wirkte stets alles recht ideenlos und Chancen-technisch kam auch nicht viel dabei rum. Dortmund hat einfach schnell und teilweise wirklich genial gespielt. Und sie waren einfach effektiv. Klar hat ihnen Bayern so manches wirklich geschenkt, aber im großen und ganzen hat Bayern mehr als verdient verloren.

Allerdings glaube ich, dass sie Kagawa in der nächsten Session schmerzlich vermissen werden.

Hoffentlich bringen sie in der nächsten Session aber auch mal international etwas auf die Reihe. Wäre nur wünschenswert für Deutschland, dass auch ein zweiter Verein mal wieder international etwas reißen kann.

Von meiner Seite auf jedenfall herzliche Glückwünsche nach Dortmund. Man hat ne geile Saison gespielt und feiert jetzt auch zurecht seine Erfolge.

Hoffen wir mal, dass es in München auch noch etwas zu feiern gibt. Und CL wäre ohnehin der größte Erfolg.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Zum Spiel Dortmund gegen Bayern kann ich als Münchner einfach nur neidlos anerkennen, dass Dortmund mehr als verdient gewonnen hat. Bayern hatte zwar stellenweise mehr Ballbesitz, dennoch wirkte stets alles recht ideenlos und Chancen-technisch kam auch nicht viel dabei rum. Dortmund hat einfach schnell und teilweise wirklich genial gespielt. Und sie waren einfach effektiv. Klar hat ihnen Bayern so manches wirklich geschenkt, aber im großen und ganzen hat Bayern mehr als verdient verloren.



sign...seh ich genauso...bayern hatte in der 2.hz starke 15 min,aber das wars auch schon.kein kampf,kein aufbäumen,gar nix...
klar kann man sagen,die bayern haben sich geschont fürs cl-finale,aber sooo einfach geht das auch nicht.und an der rüpel-reaktion von schweini sah ich schon wie ihn das ergebnis,sein gestümper und das ganze spiel geschmeckt hat...udn die verantwortlichen werden sich auch ihre meinung gebildet haben...
bayern-dortmund erinnert sehr stark an die vorsaison 2010/11 in spanien mit barca udn real...real konnte auch machen was es wollte,jedes mal gabs ne niederlage gegen barca udn die holten die titel udn real ging leer aus...genau wie bayern gegen dortmund...mittlerweile hat sich das ein bischen relativiert in spanien,zumindest vom titel,aber so richtig gut läufts nie gegen barca...
dortmund überzeugt einfach durch schnelles,schnörkelloses direktspiel.da sitzt jeder pass.udn nicht nur der auf 3 m sondern auch der auf 25 m.da dribbelt sich auch keiner,wie ribrob,gegen drei mann fest,da läuft der ball mit drei ballkontakten durch die gegenerischen reihen.udn das so sicher wie bei barca
wenn dann noch so eine schlechte abwehrleistung wie von bayern dazu kommt gibts eben ne packung...verdientermassen...also von schweini über alaba,boateng und gustavo bis hin zu neuer war das ja ein fehlerfeuerwerk ohnegleichen...naja,jeder blamiert sich so gut er kann...
sicherlich erleben wir ein anderes bayern gegen chelsea,aber der bittere nachgeschmack nach so einem spiel bleibt lange erhalten...übrigens hat chelsea sein nationales pokalspiel gewonnen...


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes. Hab ich gestern erst so richtig mitbekommen was da in der Pemier League abging...

Letzter Spieltag:

ManU führt 1:0 und Man City liegt 1:2 zurück. Demnach ManU Meister.
ManU Spiel ist abgepfiffen und Man City schießt in der Nachspielzeit noch 2 Tore, dreht das Spiel zu einem 3:2 und ja...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch sag ich mal xD

Da sieht ManU mal wie das ist, haben die nicht so auch mal ein CL-Spiel gegen Bayern gewonnen? 



> Es schien alles vorbei zu sein. Eine ganze Saison war drauf und dran im Debakel zu enden. Doch dann schlug Manchester City noch mal zurück. Und wie. Dank der Tore von Edin Dzeko (90.+1 Minute) und Sergio Agüero (90.+3) drehte das Team von Trainer Roberto Mancini am Sonntag einen 1:2-Rückstand in einen 3:2-Heimsieg gegen die Queens Park Rangers um und gewann das mit die Meisterschaft in der Premier League....
> Unglaubliches Saisonfinale in England: Manchester City schießt sich in der Nachspielzeit zum Meister-Titel - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/sport/mehrsport/unglaubliches-saisonfinale-in-england-manchester-city-schiesst-sich-in-der-nachspielzeit-zum-meister-titel_aid_752182.html






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Mai 2012)

ha,wie geil...das erinnert doch ganz stark an das meisterfinale vor ein paar jahren in deutschland,mit den "Meistern der Herzen"...meister für 5 min...


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Oder an das legendäre 6:3 in der Nachspielzeit als die Mainzer dachten sie wären aufgestiegen. haaa haaaa 

Eines der schönsten Erlebnisse die ich mitbekommen habe im Fußball. Nich nur als Eintracht Fan jetzt, so generell war das damals an Spannung nich zu überbieten...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zo6GOX7_8dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Das 2. Liga Relegationsspiel ist sehr spannend. Regensburg ist durch ein Traumtor in Führung gegangen und Karlsruhe hat grade ausgeglichen..


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Haha ja Regensburg schafft das. Das erste mal das die "schlechtere" Mannschaft gewinnt in der Geschichte der Relegation xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2012)

So, ich glaube heute sollte der letzte gemerkt haben, dass Pyro nicht ins Stadion gehört... Schade um den Fussball.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Mai 2012)

Hach ja wie die Hertha Fans und verspottet und ausgelacht haben...als wärn sie schon durch. Und jetzt kriegen sie doch nächstes Jahr von uns auffen Sack.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Mai 2012)

Ich fand die ausschweifende Lobpreisung des Schiris etwas schräg. Ja, souverän war er wohl. Und ja, möglicherweise wäre bei einem Spielabbruch die Situation noch weiter eskaliert. Aber was ist das für ein Signal für zukünftige Spiele? Was in aller Welt muss noch kommen, bis nen Schiri den Hals voll hat? Darf ich jetzt böllern, den Platz stürmen, Rasen rausreißen und werde dafür dann mit meinem persönlichen TV-Auftritt belohnt und einer kurzweiligen Nacht in Gewahrsam?

Jeder gibt sich furchtbar empört, die Medien zerreißen sich - Konsequenzen aber keine. Das perfekte Sahnehäubchen auf einen gelungenen Randale-Abend.


----------



## TheSedated (16. Mai 2012)

Randale? Okay, das mit den Bengalos, die auf den Rasen flogen, war scheisse. Aber Randale?
Die Spielunterbrechung während der abartig langen Nachspielzeit hatte mit Randale nix zu tun. Das waren ein paar tausend Düsseldorfer, die dachten, das Spiel wäre zu Ende und schon gefeiert haben. Meinst du, wenn das was mit Randale oder Eskalation zu tun gehabt hätte, hätten die nochmal den Rasen geräumt gekriegt? Ich hätte absolutes Verständnis dafür gehabt, wenn der Schiri abgebrochen hätte, war echt sauber gemacht in der Situation. Es wäre wohl auch nicht weiter "eskaliert". Einen Abbruch hätten wahrscheinlich nur die Wenigsten mitgekriegt, den Rest lässt man auf dem Rasen weiterfeiern und gut ist. Den Paar, die gesagt hätten "Eh, Leute, wir waren zu früh auf'm Rasen, das Spiel war noch nicht fertig. Der Schiri hat's abgebrochen." hätte niemand auch nur ein Wort geglaubt.

Ich verstehe auch absolut die Düsseldorfer. Meine Güte, sieben Minuten Nachspielzeit, so eine heftige Torchance versemmelt... In so einer Situation nimmt man alles, was sich nur entfernt nach einer Schiedsrichterpfeife anhört, als Schlusspfiff auf. Und gerade bei Vereinen aus dem Ruhrgebiet steckt so viel Herzblut und Emotion der Fans in den Vereinen, da kann sowas durchaus vorkommen. Ich möchte es nicht gutheissen, aber sowas passiert nunmal. Wenn ich jetzt die Schlagzeilen sehe, "Die Schande des Fußballs!", "Fußballskandal!" und "Chaoten und Randalierer machen Krawall im Stadion!" krieg ich gerade das große Kotzen. Der DFB hat die Relegationsspiele als emotionalen Höhepunkt wieder eingeführt. Jetzt gibt's da Emotionen und es passt wieder nicht. Ich hoffe nur, dass da nichts am grünen Tisch entschieden wird, bzw. wenn was kommt, dann eventuell Hertha und Fortuna in der Bundesliga/2. Liga oder ein Wiederholungsspiel auf neutralem Platz. Hertha in der BuLi und Fortuna, wegen der Spielunterbrechung am Schluss, in der 2. Liga wäre eine Frechheit und eine Farce in Anbetracht dessen, was vom Berliner Block kam.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Mai 2012)

TheSedated schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass da nichts am grünen Tisch entschieden wird, bzw. wenn was kommt, dann eventuell Hertha und Fortuna in der Bundesliga/2. Liga oder ein Wiederholungsspiel auf neutralem Platz. Hertha in der BuLi und Fortuna, wegen der Spielunterbrechung am Schluss, in der 2. Liga wäre eine Frechheit und eine Farce in Anbetracht dessen, was vom Berliner Block kam.




ich weiss ja nicht ob du schon mal selbst fussball gespielt hast,aber berlin hatte zum schluss des spiels oberhand und war drückend überlegen.für mich lag das 3:2 für hertha in der luft...udn wenn man das spiel in so einem moment unterbricht,stört man auch den ganzen druck,den die herthaner zu de zeitpunkt aufgebaut haben...da ist es dann echt quatsch in die kabine zu gehen und dann für 2 min spielzeit wieder rauszukommen.während der regulären spielzeit hätte das tor für hertha noch fallen können in der druckphase,aber dann doch nicht mehr...

udn zum anderen sind halt auch die profis nur menschen.udn ich weiss nicht wie sich das anfühlt, wenn das spielfeld von polizisten umringt ist,die ein vor den fans schützen...kann man sich da nochmal aufs spiel konzentrieren,oder hat man immer angst gleich irgendwas an hinterkopf geknallt zu kriegen???
ich würde es verstehen wenn die am grünen tisch für ein wiederholungsspiel auf neutralen grund plädieren würden.da haben die fans selbst schuld...emotionen hin oder her, aber so muss kein relegationsspiel enden.udn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jeder pfiff als abpfiff gedeutet wird.ich glaub da steckte viel mehr die angst dahinter in der nachspielzeit noch ein reingewürgt zu bekommen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2012)

Natürlich ist es ein Skandal. Nicht nur, was die Düsseldorfer Fans ( ich will nicht verallgemeinern) da fabriziert haben, sondern auch die Berliner ( ein Teil). Geldstrafen wird es so oder so geben. Ob das Spiel wiederholt werden soll, weiß ich auch nicht. Einerseits ja, weil es eindeutig das Spielfluss gestört hat. Andererseits wie schon gesagt, das Spiel war schon in der Nachspielzeit. Ich würde das nicht gerne entscheiden müssen, über die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen wird aber jetzt diskutiert werden (was auch gut ist).

Manche sind sich glaube ich auch nicht des Außmaße bewusst. In jedem Verein gibt es "Fans", für die das Spielergebnis nur sekundär ist. DIESE wollen nur randalieren und Stress machen. Man stelle sich vor, davon Stürmen einige Düsseldorfer (ich will damit niemanden zu Nahe treten, aber Idioten gibt es immer) auf den Platz mit allen Anderen (es waren sogar KINDER auf dem Spielfeld) und die gehen dann Hertha Spieler an und verletzen diese wohlmöglich noch. Dann würde das alles anders aussehen. 

Klar, hätte wäre wenn, es ging ja nochmal gut aus. Trotzdem verstehe ich den Protest der Berliner, so sehr in Düsseldorf auch den Aufstieg gönne. Die Mannschaft hat es allemal verdient.


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Mai 2012)

TheSedated schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch absolut die Düsseldorfer. Meine Güte, sieben Minuten Nachspielzeit, so eine heftige Torchance versemmelt... In so einer Situation nimmt man alles, was sich nur entfernt nach einer Schiedsrichterpfeife anhört, als Schlusspfiff auf. Und gerade bei Vereinen aus dem Ruhrgebiet steckt so viel Herzblut und Emotion der Fans in den Vereinen, da kann sowas durchaus vorkommen. Ich möchte es nicht gutheissen, aber sowas passiert nunmal. Wenn ich jetzt die Schlagzeilen sehe, "Die Schande des Fußballs!", "Fußballskandal!" und "Chaoten und Randalierer machen Krawall im Stadion!" krieg ich gerade das große Kotzen. Der DFB hat die Relegationsspiele als emotionalen Höhepunkt wieder eingeführt. Jetzt gibt's da Emotionen und es passt wieder nicht. Ich hoffe nur, dass da nichts am grünen Tisch entschieden wird, bzw. wenn was kommt, dann eventuell Hertha und Fortuna in der Bundesliga/2. Liga oder ein Wiederholungsspiel auf neutralem Platz. Hertha in der BuLi und Fortuna, wegen der Spielunterbrechung am Schluss, in der 2. Liga wäre eine Frechheit und eine Farce in Anbetracht dessen, was vom Berliner Block kam.



0 Verständnis bei dem Text. Es ist schockierend und erschreckend was da abging, nicht nur gestern, sondern z.B. in Karlsruhe und in vielen anderen Plätzen auch in letzter Zeit, bis runter in die unteren Liegen. Es entwickelt sich wie in Griechenland oder Italien. Stoppt das oder ich gehe bestimmt in kein Stadion mehr mit meinen Kiddies. Greift durch ! Und zu gestern: Wiederholungsspiel auf neutralem Boden ist angemessen. Ferner denke ich, daß sich beide Fanlager abgesprochen haben bei den ersten Bengalos. Alle krank im Hirn...Bald sind "Nacktscanner" vor den Stadien...


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

Bin einfach nur fassungslos... da kommst aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus. Wiederholungsspiel ohne Zuschauer wäre angebracht.

Eine dicke Geldstrafe für beide Vereine bis hin zu Punktabzügen zu Beginn der Saison.


----------



## Derulu (16. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich fand die ausschweifende Lobpreisung des Schiris etwas schräg. Ja, souverän war er wohl. Und ja, möglicherweise wäre bei einem Spielabbruch die Situation noch weiter eskaliert. Aber was ist das für ein Signal für zukünftige Spiele? Was in aller Welt muss noch kommen, bis nen Schiri den Hals voll hat? Darf ich jetzt böllern, den Platz stürmen, Rasen rausreißen und werde dafür dann mit meinem persönlichen TV-Auftritt belohnt und einer kurzweiligen Nacht in Gewahrsam?
> 
> Jeder gibt sich furchtbar empört, die Medien zerreißen sich - Konsequenzen aber keine. Das perfekte Sahnehäubchen auf einen gelungenen Randale-Abend.



Was denkst du, wäre passiert, wenn der Schiedsrichter das Spiel abgebrochen hätte? In Düsseldorf hätte keiner gewusst, ob sie nun aufgestiegen sind oder ob das Spiel strafverifiziert oder nachgetragen werden muss, Gerüchte hätten im Stadion die Runde gemacht, dass sie nun doch unten bleiben müssen, obwohl sie sportlich oben gewesen wären...da hätte es RICHTIG gebrannt, vor allem da Polizei und Ordnerdienst ja so schon absolut nichts ausrichten konnten....


----------



## TheSedated (16. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht ob du schon mal selbst fussball gespielt hast,aber berlin hatte zum schluss des spiels oberhand und war drückend überlegen.für mich lag das 3:2 für hertha in der luft...udn wenn man das spiel in so einem moment unterbricht,stört man auch den ganzen druck,den die herthaner zu de zeitpunkt aufgebaut haben...da ist es dann echt quatsch in die kabine zu gehen und dann für 2 min spielzeit wieder rauszukommen.während der regulären spielzeit hätte das tor für hertha noch fallen können in der druckphase,aber dann doch nicht mehr...
> 
> udn zum anderen sind halt auch die profis nur menschen.udn ich weiss nicht wie sich das anfühlt, wenn das spielfeld von polizisten umringt ist,die ein vor den fans schützen...kann man sich da nochmal aufs spiel konzentrieren,oder hat man immer angst gleich irgendwas an hinterkopf geknallt zu kriegen???
> ich würde es verstehen wenn die am grünen tisch für ein wiederholungsspiel auf neutralen grund plädieren würden.da haben die fans selbst schuld...emotionen hin oder her, aber so muss kein relegationsspiel enden.udn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jeder pfiff als abpfiff gedeutet wird.ich glaub da steckte viel mehr die angst dahinter in der nachspielzeit noch ein reingewürgt zu bekommen...



Es wäre eine komplett bescheuerte Idee gewesen auf's spielfeld zu rennen um einen Spielabbruch zu provozieren. Vor allem nach so einer heftigen Torchance der eigenen Mannschaft. Du weisst sicherlich was bei einem Spielabbruch passiert, der klar durch die Anhänger eines bestimmten Vereins provoziert wird. Berlin hatte, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht wirklich Oberwasser.Beide Mannschaften haben sich in der Schlussphaseden Arsch aufgerissen, das hat man gesehen.
Selbst spiele ich auch Fußball, aber frag' nicht nach der Liga. ^^ Ich bin auch schon mein halbes Leben lang regelmäßiger Stadionbesucher und durch meinen heimatverein kann ich auch sehr gut nachvollziehen, wie sich so ein Spiel anfühlt wenn es um so viel geht.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

Hertha war, wie auch im Hinspiel, die aktivere und bessere aber unglücklichere Mannschaft... und gestern gerade in der Schlussphase war Hertha aber sowas von am Drücker - Torchance Fortuna hin oder her. 

Ohne den Platzsturm hätte es sicher noch in einem der beiden Gehäuse geklingelt... da lag ein Tor in der Luft, es knisterte förmlich schon.

*das Orakel wieder wegschickt*


----------



## Lari (16. Mai 2012)

Im übrigen waren die Berliner Fans die Randalierer. Während die Düsseldorfer sich lediglich freuten provozierten die Berliner mit ihren aufs Feld geworfenen Bengalos einen Spielabbruch. Die Düsseldorfer brannten das Zeug friedlich ab und warfen damit NICHT nach Personen.
Der Platzsturm kam zu früh, ist ok. Aber Spielwiederholung wäre das völlig falsche, weil es die Randalierer belohnt und das Feiervolk bestraft.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Mai 2012)

TheSedated schrieb:


> Es wäre eine komplett bescheuerte Idee gewesen auf's spielfeld zu rennen um einen Spielabbruch zu provozieren. Vor allem nach so einer heftigen Torchance der eigenen Mannschaft. Du weisst sicherlich was bei einem Spielabbruch passiert, der klar durch die Anhänger eines bestimmten Vereins provoziert wird. Berlin hatte, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht wirklich Oberwasser.Beide Mannschaften haben sich in der Schlussphaseden Arsch aufgerissen, das hat man gesehen.
> Selbst spiele ich auch Fußball, aber frag' nicht nach der Liga. ^^ Ich bin auch schon mein halbes Leben lang regelmäßiger Stadionbesucher und durch meinen heimatverein kann ich auch sehr gut nachvollziehen, wie sich so ein Spiel anfühlt wenn es um so viel geht.




naja dann kennst du dich ja aus in der fussballwelt udn weisst auch das ALLES in so einer schlussphase möglich wäre,sowohl das düsseldorf als auch hertha noch ein tor erzielt.ich für mein teil fand hertha näher dran...auf alle fälle wurde hertha diese möglichkeit entzogen in dieser heissen phase das spiel noch zu kippen udn ich kann das verstehen wenn die protest einolegen.hätte düsseldorf ganz genauso gemacht wenn beim 3:2 die herthaner fans aufn rasen gelaufen wären...
ich will nicht die hertha-fans freisporechen von der schuld an der stimmung im stadion,aber es waren defintiv die düsseldorf-fans die losrannten...
und auch ich geh gerne ins stadion und mittlerweile auch mit meinem kleinen sohn,aber wie es wolfmania schon geschrieben hat auf solche szenen kann ich sehr gut verzichten...die emotionen können hochkochen,auch ich bin davon nicht befreit,aber bitte nur bis zu einem bestimmten punkt,welcher uns menschen von tieren unterscheidet...


----------



## bargain (16. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was denkst du, wäre passiert, wenn der Schiedsrichter das Spiel abgebrochen hätte? In Düsseldorf hätte keiner gewusst, ob sie nun aufgestiegen sind oder ob das Spiel strafverifiziert oder nachgetragen werden muss, Gerüchte hätten im Stadion die Runde gemacht, dass sie nun doch unten bleiben müssen, obwohl sie sportlich oben gewesen wären...da hätte es RICHTIG gebrannt, vor allem da Polizei und Ordnerdienst ja so schon absolut nichts ausrichten konnten....



Genau dem darf man sich aber nicht beugen. Ich meine, nur weil es dann wie du sagst "RICHTIG gebrannt" hätte, darf man genau in dieser Situation nicht den Schwanz einziehen. Das ist die falsche Reaktion in meinen Augen und gibt Randalierern Recht, wo sie keins bekommen dürfen. Der Stadionsprecher hat schon nach den ersten Bengalos angekündigt, dass die nächste Aktion zum Spielabbruch führt. Das hätte man dann auch durchziehen müssen. Für Berlin war es nicht ok, weil es einfach einen großen Unterschied macht, ob man jetzt aus dem Spielfluss heraus "am Drücker" ist oder nach zwanzig Minuten Unterbrechung noch 2 Minuten Zeit hat, das Spiel noch zum guten Abschluss zu bringen. 

Auch nach der dritten Androhung des Stadionsprechers bezüglich Spielabbruchs passierte immer noch sehr wenig. Meiner Meinung nach müsste das Spiel wiederholt werden. Man rechtfertigt sonst das Verhalten der Idioten und stempelt es als Kavalliersdelikt (kann halt mal passieren. Nicht so schlimm.). Nur weils viele sind, haben die nicht automatisch Recht zu bekommen. Ich gönns Düsseldorf von ganzem Herzen. Aber nicht so.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Mai 2012)

bargain schrieb:


> Genau dem darf man sich aber nicht beugen. Ich meine, nur weil es dann wie du sagst "RICHTIG gebrannt" hätte, darf man genau in dieser Situation nicht den Schwanz einziehen. Das ist die falsche Reaktion in meinen Augen und gibt Randalierern Recht, wo sie keins bekommen dürfen. Der Stadionsprecher hat schon nach den ersten Bengalos angekündigt, dass die nächste Aktion zum Spielabbruch führt. Das hätte man dann auch durchziehen müssen. Für Berlin war es nicht ok, weil es einfach einen großen Unterschied macht, ob man jetzt aus dem Spielfluss heraus "am Drücker" ist oder nach zwanzig Minuten Unterbrechung noch 2 Minuten Zeit hat, das Spiel noch zum guten Abschluss zu bringen.
> 
> Auch nach der dritten Androhung des Stadionsprechers bezüglich Spielabbruchs passierte immer noch sehr wenig. Meiner Meinung nach müsste das Spiel wiederholt werden. Man rechtfertigt sonst das Verhalten der Idioten und stempelt es als Kavalliersdelikt (kann halt mal passieren. Nicht so schlimm.). Nur weils viele sind, haben die nicht automatisch Recht zu bekommen. Ich gönns Düsseldorf von ganzem Herzen. Aber nicht so.




sign


----------



## ego1899 (19. Mai 2012)

Hm... Eigentlich sind ja heute wohl die meisten für Bayern. Ich eigentlich auch, is ja immerhin unser großer Deutsche Vorzeigeclub *würgh*


Aber ich habe meine Meinung doch geändert  Naja sagen wir ich will jetzt nich unbeingt das sie verlieren, aber falls doch find ich das dann auch gar nich schlimm ^^

Was die Bazis da für nen Hype draus machen und was beim Abschlusstraining los war mit Riesen-Pyro. Da ham die ja schon so gefeiert als hätten sie das Ding gerade gewonnen...

Jaaaa ich gönne es denen mal so gar nich und das "Finale dahoam" zu verlieren, was wohl nie mehr wieder kommen wird, ja das wäre doch der krönende Abschluss für die Fize-Bazis 2011/2012 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZ4x5PX2GDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch Chelsea F.C. zum Gewinn der Champions League.

Zwar nicht verdient, da der FC Bayern die wesentlich bessere Mannschaft war, aber glücklicher.

Die Bayern hätten das Spiel vorher in 90 Minuten gewinnen müssen, aber spätestens in der Verlängerung durch den Elfmeter.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Mai 2012)

ole mole ole ole haha fcb 
drogba make it ^^
FC Chelsea ole ole ole 
und tottenham raus aus C.L, euro liga hahahahahha ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema Euro League...

Hat Chelsea da den Startplatz sicher, wenn sie die Quali zur CL vergeigen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Mai 2012)

durch gewinnen der C.L. darf mann wieder ran.Keine Quali


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Mai 2012)

Ach, hat die UEFA diese Regel wieder geändert? War ja mal so, dass der Sieger nicht mehr Qualifiziert ist für die nächste Saison.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2012)

Das Finale hat zwei Sachen bewiesen, die mehr als traurig sind:

Der hässlichste Fußball gewinnt und die Ölscheichs und Neureichen kommen irgendwann mit Geld doch an Titel. Mal gucken, wann Abramowitsch keine Lust mehr auf sein Spielzeug hat... 

Schade für den FC Bayern. Nun muss der Kader erneut verstärkt werden. Mit Dante und Shaquiri (<3) kommen ja schon zwei ordentliche Spieler. Dennoch fehlt immer noch ein spielstarker Stürmer. Gomez hat eine beeindruckende Trefferquote und weiß wo das Tor steht, aber im spielerischen ist er ne Niete. Jemand wie Giroud, der ja schon öfters gehandelt wurde, wäre wirklich eine klasse Verstärkung. Außerdem braucht man noch jemanden für die Verteidigung und einen weiteren starken Spieler für die Außen, um Robben und Ribery im Notfall gut zu ersetzen. Shaquiri ist einer davon. Ein weiterer fehlt noch...


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> und die Ölscheichs und Neureichen kommen irgendwann mit Geld doch an Titel.



Die haben keine Münze geworfen, die Bayern haben einfach ihre Chancen nicht genutzt.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Die haben keine Münze geworfen, die Bayern haben einfach ihre Chancen nicht genutzt.



Ooch, der reichste Fußballclub Deutschlands, der alles und nix einkauft, hat verloren - da bin ich doch richtig traurig. 

Wenn irgendwann die reichen Clubs nicht mehr den ärmeren Clubs die Talente wegkauft und tatsächlich sowas wie eine regionale Meisterschaft stattfindet, dann weckt mich bitte.

Gerade hat ein reicher internationaler Club einen anderen internationalen Club im Glücksspiel namens Elfmeter geschlagen (und ich bin ehrlich: Ich hab das diesem Einkaufsclub namens "Bayern" nicht gegönnt und danach gefeiert). 

So what?!


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ooch, der reichste Fußballclub Deutschlands, der alles und nix einkauft, hat verloren - da bin ich doch richtig traurig.
> 
> Wenn irgendwann die reichen Clubs nicht mehr den ärmeren Clubs die Talente wegkauft und tatsächlich sowas wie eine regionale Meisterschaft stattfindet, dann weckt mich bitte.
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu Chelsea hat Bayern seine Kohle aber selbst verdient. Durch Leistung. Die flog nicht einfach nur mal so von Himmel. Eine Sache, die viele Neider in Deutschland einfach völlig vergessen.
Zusammen mit der Tatsache, dass es jeder andere Verein ganz genauso machen würde. Und mit der Tatsache, dass bei Bayern im Vergleich zu vielen anderen reichen Clubs auch eine Menge aus der eigenen Jugend kommen.

Aber feier nur mit Chelsea.  Die haben ja sowas von Werbung für den Fussball gemacht. Einfach nur traurig, wenn eine Mannschaft, welche von einem Milliardär Kohle in den Arsch geblaßen bekommt, auf sowas angewiesen ist.

Real Madrid, FC Bayern oder FC Barcelona, sie alle hätten es verdient gehabt. Weil sie wenigstens Fussball spielen.

Chelsea ist für mich der neue Inbegriff des Anti-Fussballs.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Aber feier nur mit Chelsea.



Du hast meine Formulierungen nicht verstanden, oder? Das waren für mich zwei reiche Clubs, die nicht mal im Ansatz was mit dem Namen zu tun hatten. 

Mit "Neid" hat das wenig zu tun - lediglich mit Gleichgültigkeit den einkaufsstärksten Clubs gegenüber. Mir ist das völlig egal, was die verdienen.

Wenn ich ein gutes Fußballmatch sehen möchte, schaue ich hier in Duisburg "Hamborn 07" gegen "DJK Lösort Meiderich". Die sind hungrig und gut; das macht tatsächlich Spaß!


----------



## Klos1 (20. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> (und ich bin ehrlich: Ich hab das diesem Einkaufsclub namens "Bayern" nicht gegönnt und danach gefeiert).



Dann formuliere das nächste mal doch etwas weniger schadenfroh und contra Bayern, wenn dir generell reiche Clubs nicht passen, völlig egal, ob sie ihre Kohle nun durch Leistung - wohlgemerkt auch in der Vergangenheit maßgeblich durch Spieler aus den eigenen Reihen - und 1A Management angehäuft haben, oder ob sie ihr Geld von einem Milliadär in den Arsch geblaßen bekommen haben.

Und zum Thema der FC Bayern hätte nichts mit ihren eigenen Namen zu tun:

Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Müller, Kloos, Badstuber und Alaba kamen alle aus der eigenen Jugend, wenn ich nicht irre. Das sind 60% der Feldspieler, die momentan auch Leistungsträger sind.

Die haben ja alle sowas von nichts mit dem Bayern zu tun, nicht wahr?

Mal ne Frage: wenn es dir nicht passt, dass Geld die Welt und dadurch auch den Sport regiert, was kümmerst du dich dann überhaupt um etwas wie Champions-League und fühlst dich dazu veranlasst, allen mitzuteilen, wie scheiße du die Bayern findest?


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein gutes Fußballmatch sehen möchte, schaue ich hier in Duisburg "Hamborn 07" gegen "DJK Lösort Meiderich". Die sind hungrig und gut; das macht tatsächlich Spaß!



Dann fragt man sich immer wieder, warum man sich, wenn man NULL Ahnung vom Thema hat, überhaupt in so eine Diskussion stürzt. 

@Klos:

Kroos stammt nicht direkt aus der eigenen Jugend. Er ist in Rostock groß geworden, bis Bayern auf ihn aufmerksam wurde und ihn fertig ausgebildet hat. Glaube da war er 15 oder 16.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2012)

Bayern hat das tripple doch geholt


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2012)

Bayern hat ein sehr gute Jugendarbeit. In der Vergangenheit fielen sie aber auch durch die aggresive Einkaufspolitik auf.

Ein guter Spieler bei einem anderem Verein in Deutschland, der gefährlich werden könnte, schon wird er gekauft. Gomez wurde für 30 Millionen Euro von Stuttgart weggekauft und saß dann die erste Saison nur auf der Bank. Klose hatte auch das gleiche Schicksal.

Chelsea hat ebenfalls solch eine Einkaufspolitik, genau wie ManCity. Wenn du einen Investor im Rücken hast, dem das Geld total egal ist, passiert so etwas. Abwarten, was mit dem FFP der UEFA passiert, wenn es wirklich eingeführt und angewendet wird.

Aber die Saison war doch gar nicht so schlecht für die Bayern: DFB-Pokal Finale erreicht, CL-Finale (nachdem man durch die Quali gehen musste) erreicht, 2. in der BL. Finanziell war es äußerst ertragreich.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ein guter Spieler bei einem anderem Verein in Deutschland, der gefährlich werden könnte, schon wird er gekauft. Gomez wurde für 30 Millionen Euro von Stuttgart weggekauft und saß dann die erste Saison nur auf der Bank. Klose hatte auch das gleiche Schicksal.



Das mit Gomez lag am Trainer. Van Gaal hat nicht viel von Gomez gehalten. Und er lag damit sogar richtig, wenn man das so betrachtet. Gomez hat spielerisch einfach nichts drauf, er weiß nur, wo das verdammte Tor steht und selbst das nicht immer. Klose war nach seinem Kauf immer Stammspieler und erst dann nicht mehr, nach dem Gomez das Tor getroffen hat und er in einer Formkrise war. Ansonsten war Klose mit Luca Toni gesetzt und das zwei Saisons nacheinander. 

Abgesehen davon läuft das nun einmal so im Fußball. Dortmund hat auch einen Reus nun für 17 Millionen aus Gladbach geholt - Im Grunde auch eine Schwächung Gladbachs. Gladbach holt Xhaka aus Basel - Schwächung Basels. Wenn auch andere Liga, aber es ist nichts anderes. Natürlich sucht man als Verein immer stärkere Spieler und sucht sich nicht schwächere.


----------



## Xidish (20. Mai 2012)

Ich bin zwar aufgund des Vereinsmanagements nicht mehr Fan von Bayern.
Doch ich habe den Sieg beiden Maannschaften gegönnt - nach dem Motto der Bessere/Glücklichere gewinnt.



Razyl schrieb:


> ..., wenn man NULL Ahnung vom Thema hat, ...





Razyl schrieb:


> Gomez hat spielerisch einfach nichts drauf, ...


Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal über Gomez schlau machen, bevor Du andere User hier der "Null Ahnung" betitelst!
Denn auch wenn Gomez seine Durststrecken hat, wie jeder im Leben, so hat er in seiner bisherigen Karriere schon so Einiges mehr "abgeräumt",
wie manch anderer Spieler.
Lieber sind mir Spieler, die auch mal schwächeln, als Spieler, die ganz bewußt blind ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen wollen, scheitern -
und so ihr gesamtes Team erst in die Verlängerung und letztendlich ins Elfmeterschiessen schicken.

Wenn das Team nicht funktioniert, wir es mit den Erfolgen sehr schwer.

ps. 
Warum muss von manchen Usern hier eigentlich immer wieder die Meinung anderer zerpflückt und als "Fehl am Platz" bezeichnet werden?!
Es gibt nunmal verschiedene Meinungen, die auch respektiert werden sollten!


----------



## ego1899 (20. Mai 2012)

Oh is ja mal wieder was los hier. Muss da erst ein CL Finale kommen damit hier über Fußball diskutiert wird 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Bayern hat das tripple doch geholt



Hahaha sehr gut Olli. Das selbe hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht xD 


Wie schon gestern erwähnt war ich logischerweise die ganze Zeit auf der Bazi Seite, also bis gestern.

Als ich dann gesehen habe das Sat.1 schon um 11 mit dem Mist anfängt, ganz München total außer sich is und das Abschlusstraining mit ner Riesen Pyro abgefeiert wird hab ich dann meine Meinung noch geändert. Ein Finale "dahoam" was nie mehr wieder kommt und so.... Das war einfach zu schön um wahr zu sein 

Über das ganze Spiel die klar bessere Mannschaft...
Gegen Ende dann noch der vermeintliche Siegtreffer.
Torschütze ausgewechselt.
Dann doch noch der Ausgleich.
Elfmeter bekommen der wohl nich wirklich einer war.
Verschossen (Auch noch der Robben mal wieder xD)
Und nach gutem Start das Elfer schießen verkackt...


Aus sicht eines Anti-Bazis hätte das Spiel nich besser laufen können. Unbezahlbar! Fast so gut wie das Finale gegen ManU damals!

Danke für einen denkwürdigen Fußball Abend.

Schönen Gruß an die Schickeria! Forza Fize Bayern!!! xD

(Und eine besondere Genuugtung für mich als Frankfurter: Haaaa haaaa Jupp du Volldepp hast dir das damals verdient! Der Fußballgott mag dich einfach nich  )


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal über Gomez schlau machen, bevor Du andere User hier der "Null Ahnung" betitelst!
> Denn auch wenn Gomez seine Durststrecken hat, wie jeder im Leben, so hat er in seiner bisherigen Karriere schon so Einiges mehr "abgeräumt",



Habe ich einen Gomez das abgesprochen? Lern Lesen...

Ich habe einen Gomez bescheinigt, dass er weiß wo das Tor steht und er auch die Möglichkeit hat, das zu treffen. Aber sobald er selbst am Ball ist und mal dribbeln muss, merkt jeder Blinde mit Krückstock, dass er das nicht so drauf hat. Ihm fehlen die spielerischen Mittel, um auch mal einen gescheiten Doppelpass spielen zu können oder um auch mal an zwei Verteidigern vorbeizugehen.

Das weiß auch ein Heynckes und er ist somit an ein System festgebunden. Er kann die Taktik nicht spielerischer gestalten, weil dann ein Gomez nicht wirklich mithalten könnte. Genau deshalb sollte sich Bayern auch um Spieler wie Giroud kümmern, die auch wissen wo das Tor steht, aber auch spielerisch einen Angriff mitgestalten können. Das fehlt dem bayrischen Spielsystem zurzeit enorm und somit sind sie berechenbar.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2012)

Da geb ich dir 100%-ig Recht. Gomez weiß bei einer Flanke, wie er stehen sollte, damit der Ball von ihm ins Tor "abprallt". So einen Spieler gab es schon mal 

Aber mit dem Ball umgehen kann Gomez nicht wirklich gut. Daher wird bei Bayern auch nur noch das 1-Stürmer-System gespielt. Flanke von Rib oder Rob zu Gomez -> Tor. So war es oft genug diese Saison.

Was passiert, wenn die Flügel kalt gestellt werden, zeigte Dortmund in 5 Spielen gegen die Bayern.

Bei Chelsea war zwar auch alles auf Drogba ausgelegt, aber er kann wenigstens mit dem Ball umgehen.

Klose konnte es gut, Toni auch. Abwarten, was nun bis zur nächsten Saison bei Bayern passiert. Eventuell wird auch die EM entscheiden, was passiert.


Nochmal kurz zurück zum Finale gestern:
Wenn man so überlegen ist, muss man mehr als 1 Tor machen. 21 Ecken bringen nichts, wenn nicht eine davon vernünftig in den Strafraum kommt. Chelsea hat eine Ecke, die kommt sehr gut rein und das Ergebnis kennen wir alle. Ich weiß zwar nicht wirklich, was die Taktik von Chelsea war (vielleicht von vornherein Elfemterschießen?) aber teilgenommen am Spiel haben sie erst nach dem Gegentor. Ok, manchmal reichen auch 5 Minuten Teilnahme, aber (eigentlich) nicht für ein Finale.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Mai 2012)

Naja man kann auf jeden Fall sagen das sie gut verteidigt haben ^^

Die Schüsse aus der 2. Reihe haben eigentlich allesamt 0 gebracht, weil irgendeiner seine Greten dazwischen gehalten hat. Oder halt seine Birne, wie ein mal wunderschön von Luiz mit seiner Prachtmähne eindrucksvoll demonstriert


----------



## ego1899 (20. Mai 2012)

Hm kann irgendwie nich editieren komisch...

Auf jeden Fall bin ich schockiert über die Ausschreitungen nach dem Spiel. Das hätte ich den sonst so braven Bazi-Fans nicht zugetraut! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmDVTPjmkTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2012)

Zum Glück steht bald die EM an, sonst müssten wir uns noch Monate damit befassen, wie sehr Bayern das Spiel gestern gewinnen hätte müssen und wie doof Robben ist und wie sehr wir (und besonders die Medien) jeden Elfer besser geschossen hätten. Meine Meinung zum Spiel ist eindeutig. Wer vorne die Tore nicht macht, kriegt sie hinten. Chelsea hatte eine richtige Chance und machte das Ding. 

Man kann sich jetzt über deren Taktik streiten. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, wann das war (irgendwie Ende der Spielzeit oder Anfang der Nachspielzeit, keinen Plan) hatten die Londoner auf einmal so dermaßen Gas gegeben, dass die Bayern nur hinterher schauen konnten. Nach 10 Minuten war es aber auch schon wieder vorbei. Es scheint wirklich so, dass sie auf Elfmeterschießen aus waren. Bayern hatte dann auch noch die eine oder andere gute Möglichkeit, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Nunja, und das Schweinsteiger und Olic (den ich übrigens nicht hätte schießen lassen, eher Robben) die Dinger nicht reinmachen ist im Endeffekt egal. 

Das Spiel hätte nach 90 Minuten entschieden werden müssen, alles danach ist mehr oder weniger Glück.

/Klugscheißermodus aus


----------



## ego1899 (20. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Spiel ist eindeutig. Wer vorne die Tore nicht macht, kriegt sie hinten. Chelsea hatte eine richtige Chance und machte das Ding.
> 
> /Klugscheißermodus aus



Wer klug scheißt hat schlau gegessen 
Aber bin da komplett deiner Meinung!

Ja noch ein gaaaanzer Monat bis zur EM das is echt schlimm... Wann wird eigentlich der Kader bekannt gegeben? Also nich der vorläufige logischerweise, der richtige halt... Wird ja bald mal Zeit.

Irgendwie hab ich diesmal kein gutes Gefühl. Nachdem immer alle so pessimistisch waren die letzten Male und wir wirklich super Turniere gespielt haben und sogar Mannschaften wie England und Argentinien gerade zu vernichtet haben glaube ich diesmal das wir evtl. bitter enttäuscht werden können, da jetzt irgendwie allgemeiner Optimismus vorherrscht...

Ähnlich wie gestern halt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte gestern in meiner Euphorie (oder war es die Promille-Zahl, man weiß es nicht ) sogar noch 1:4 für Chelsea getippt, allerdings stimmt es schon. Man kann sehr schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt werden, besonders bei Mannschaften wie Portugal und Holland, über die man nicht eben drüberollt. 

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass unser Jögi die Schpiela bisch dahin wieda hinkrischt, da seh isch ga ken Problem


----------



## ego1899 (20. Mai 2012)

Du meinst Wett-technisch? Naja die Quoten waren auf jeden Fall gut für die, die auf Chelsea getippt haben ^^

Also man kann ja sagen was ich will, dieser Matze Knop is ja schon irgendwo ein Depp, ich find auch vieles nicht lustig, aber seine Parodien sind teilweise echt der Hammer 

Ich fand seinen alten Klopp echt gut, die Luca Toni Nummer war auch ganz lustig, dann hat er van Ghaal nachgemacht das fand ich schon der Hammer. Aber jetzt hab ich gestern das erste mal gesehen das er ja auch Jupp Heynckes macht, dass is ja echt der Abschuss ich fand das total genial 

Mag sein das das vielleicht an meiner Abneigung gegen Jupp liegt, die man als Frankfurter quasi automatisch besitzt... Er kommt auf jeden Fall gut ans Original heran, besonders was seine Mimik betrifft xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrUxvFH7l1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2012)

tja,wieder einmal bewahrheitet sich die alte fussballregel:wer vorne nicht trifft wird bestraft....das hat schon barca gegen chelsea erkennen müssen,obwohl barca da sogar 2 tore geschossen hat...und ausserdem parallelität der ereignisse auch chelsea hat mit 10 mann kurz vor schluss den ausgleich gegen barca gemacht...
klar hat man die vermutung das ganze war unverdient,weil bayern 20 und chelsea eine ecke hatte.der ballbesitz war bestimmt auch 75:25 für bayern,aber letztendlich hat bayern nix aus seinen chancen gemacht bis auf das eine tor von müller...
und wieder verstümpert robben einen wichtigen elfer.klar ist es gut wenn jemand verantwortung übernimmt,aber das ist mind. der dritte wichtige elfer den er verballert...da hätte ich doch als trainer mal ein machtwort gesprochen und eine reihenfolge der elferschützen festgelegt.udn da wär bestimmt nicht robben unter dne ersten drei gewesen...aber nicht nur an robben lags,sondern am ganzen system von bayern die viel zu berechenbar sind.udn das schon länger als die letzte saison....vlt ist es tatsächlich zeit für einen trainer der neue mutige ideen wie klinsi damals einbringt...


neueste meldung:protest von hertha wurde abgeschmettert...düsseldorf ist auf-und hertha abgestiegen...


----------



## Potpotom (21. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> neueste meldung:protest von hertha wurde abgeschmettert...düsseldorf ist auf-und hertha abgestiegen...


Ich würde erst einmal abwarten ob das Urteil rechtskräftig wird... sehe ich noch nicht so muss ich gestehen.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Mai 2012)

Wieso nicht? Die haben getagt und entschieden. Hertha mag vielleicht Einspruch einlegen können, aber meinst du da wird sich dann plötzlich was ändern?

Man könnte sich ja darauf einigen das man nur die 2 Minuten nachspielen lässt, die sozusagen noch gefehlt haben


----------



## Olliruh (21. Mai 2012)

Ok schauen wir mal kurz. Hertha Fans haben Bengalos aufs Feld geworfen & Hertha Spieler haben die Schiri angegriffen. 
Düsseldorf Fans haben friedlich den Platz gestürmt und sind danach ziemlich schnell wieder auf ihre Bühne gegangen. 
Es wurden 1:20 nach gespielt. 
Der Einspruch ist irgendwie lächerlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2012)

Es geht doch dadrum, was AUF dem Platz während des Spieles geschah und nicht hinterher. Alles andere wird ja noch anderweitig bestraft.

Ich kann den Einspruch schon verstehen, diese ganze Schönrederei von wegen "friedliche Anhänger haben den Platz gestürmt" (so etwa wurde es ja vom DFB beschrieben) geht mir tierisch aufn Sack. Klar mögen sie alle nur "gute Absichten" gehabt haben (wozu ich das Abfackeln eines Bengalos NICHT zähle), aber es herrsche einfach nur Chaos. Solch einen Zustand darf es einfach nicht mehr geben, und da soll dann von mir aus auch mal hart bestraft werden. Gerne auch beide Mannschaften in Liga 2. So sehr ich es Düsseldorf den Aufstieg gönne. (die Mannschaft und teile der Fans sind wirklich erstligareif, aber das haben sie sich selbst versaut).


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hätte das Spiel auch schon abgebrochen werden müssen, als die Berliner anfingen Bengalos zu zünden und auf den Rasen zu werfen.
Da wäre die Wertung ganz klar für Düsseldorf gewesen.

Ohne die Relegation wäre Hertha abgestiegen und Düsseldorf aufgestiegen. Hätte Hertha das Heimspiel gewonnen,...

Genug mit den Konjunktiven: Aktuell ist Hertha abgestiegen, aus sportlicher Sicht komplett zu Recht. Ob es in anderen Instanzen geändert wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber das Verhalten von Hertha ist nicht wirklich ok. Eher anstrengen und diese Sache wäre überhaupt nicht so für sie gekommen.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Die haben getagt und entschieden. Hertha mag vielleicht Einspruch einlegen können, aber meinst du da wird sich dann plötzlich was ändern?



Kommt drauf an, wie der Bundesgerichtshof entscheidet. Im schlimmsten Fall zieht Hertha vor den internationalen Sportgerichtshof in Lausanne und dann wird es spannend. 

An Stelle des DFB hätte ich einfach Hertha absteigen lassen, Fortuna bleibt in der Zweiten Liga und der vierte der zweiten Liga der vergangenen Saison steigt auf. Beide Vereine haben sich in dem Spiel nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Xidish (21. Mai 2012)

Warum müssen eigentlich immer die Vereine für die Idioten (ja Fans sind das imo nicht mehr) geradestehen und die Konsequenzen dafür tragen?
Ist nicht jeder Fan volljährig bzw. kann für sich selber einstehen?
Oder sind die Vereine heutzutage nur noch Kindermädchen?

traurig heutzutage ...


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> An Stelle des DFB hätte ich einfach Hertha absteigen lassen, Fortuna bleibt in der Zweiten Liga und der vierte der zweiten Liga der vergangenen Saison steigt auf. Beide Vereine haben sich in dem Spiel nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.



Hm naja sowas kann man wohl kaum wirklich durchsetzen, auch wenn ich mir das wirklich gewünscht hätte 
So sehr ich Düsseldorf auch verachte, man kann ja den Verein mit Geldstrafen ärgern oder irgendwelche Sanktionen erlassen, aber ihm dann einfach den Aufstieg verwehren wegen einem Fehlverhalten der Fans bzw. auch unzureichender Sicherung seitens der Ordnungskräfte, dass geht dann ja auch nicht.
Verdient hätten die sowas vielleicht wegen ihrer Unsportlichkeit, aber fair wäre es wohl trotzdem nich... 


Liegt denn schon ein Einspruch vor? Naja wenn du wriklich meinst das das wirklich an höherer Stelle in die zweite Runde geht, dann müsste das ja relativ zeitnahe geschehen. Es mag jetzt zwar erstmal Pause sein und die EM steht vor der Tür, jedoch muss ja auch geplant werden von den Vereinsseiten auch. Finanziell, organisatorisch und personell natürlich...

Naja was solls... Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto klarer wird mir wie scheißegal mir das eigentlich ist  
Das gibt 2 interessante Spiele gegen Dusseldorf in der kommenden Saison.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich immer die Vereine für die Idioten (ja Fans sind das imo nicht mehr) geradestehen und die Konsequenzen dafür tragen?
> Ist nicht jeder Fan volljährig bzw. kann für sich selber einstehen?
> Oder sind die Vereine heutzutage nur noch Kindermädchen?
> 
> traurig heutzutage ...




traurig ist das auf alle fälle...
udn ja,die vereine zahlen für die schwachköpfe die sich fans nennen,denn die vereine stellen auch die ordner und sind für die sicherheit in ihrem stadion zuständig...udn von daher müssen die vereine auch zahlen wenn sie die sicherheit nicht gewährleisten können...

dabei frag ich mich natürlich immer wieder wie die fans die bengalos ins stadion bekommen.da wird doch jeder am tor abgetastet,wie kann das sein das es da regelmäßig feuerwerk in den stadien gibt????
im endeffekt müssen wir englische maßnahmen ergreifen udn wirklich wieder mit gittern und noch viel mehr sicherheitskontrollen agieren,um solchen häßlichen szenen vorzubeugen...

da lob ich mir vom ablauf so was wie das spiel bayern-chelsea


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und von daher müssen die vereine auch zahlen wenn sie die sicherheit nicht gewährleisten können...



In der Regel ist das vertraglich mit den Sicherheitsfirmen geregelt, die das Ordnugspersonal stellen. Sofern irgendetwas passiert, müssen auch diese Vertragsstrafen zahlen, da sie ja für die Sicherheit und den geregelten Ablauf garantieren.

Wie hoch diese allerdings ausfallen kann ich nicht sagen. Gut möglich das die sich in solchen Höhen wie die vom DFB an die Vereine verhängten Strafen bewegen.

Und einen hab ich noch  Leider n bissel klein, weiß auch nich wieso auf einmal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie erinnert mich der Gipfel an den Trailer zu Wrath of the Lich King. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GlDwOfoI-9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Mai 2012)

jo,zwischen der 8. und 10. sekunde ist der thron...aber ansonsten eigentlich nicht so...


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Mai 2012)

Hmm, was war denn das für eine Vorstellung unseres DFB-Teams? Gegen die Schweiz 3:5 zu spielen ist nicht so prickelnd....


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Mai 2012)

Und was sagt der Oli nach dem Spiel? Deutschland hat natürlich weiterhin die Favoritenrolle in der EM.
Ich würde ihnen derzeit nicht mal in der Gruppenphase die Favoritenrolle zusprechen.


----------



## H2OTest (26. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe die Affen fliegen in der Gruppenphase raus !


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2012)

Tja und Herr Watzke sagte noch, dass ab sofort viele Dortmunder in die erste Elf gehören...

Ohne die Spieler des FCB war das heute ein echt chaotischer Haufen. Keiner hatte eine Normalform. KEINER.

Ter Stegen - Sehr unglücklich am Anfang, danach stärker, aber man merke ihm sofort die Unsicherheit an. Kein toller Beginn...

Schmelzer - Mit der Leistung definitiv keine Alternative auf der linken Abwehrseite. Das spiegelte überhaupt nicht seine Leistung wider, die er sonst im gelben Dress hat. Viel zu viele Fehlpässe und defensive Schwächen

Mertesacker - Könnte eigentlich besser sein, aber man merkt einfach, dass er nicht fit ist. Wird wohl bei der WM sich auf der Bank wiederfinden...

Hummels - Eigentlich unser bester Mann in der Innenverteidigung heute, aber auch ohne richtige Form. War viel zu nervös und dadurch häufige Fehlpässe und technische Fehler

Höwedes - Defensiv schwach, offensiv wollte er ein paar Akzente setzen, aber hat oftmals nicht den Pass entscheidend setzen können. Er hat aber zumindest gekämpft und ist recht viel gelaufen. 

Khedira - War der überhaupt auf dem Feld? Sehr, sehr, sehr unauffällig

Götze - Auch er war definitiv nicht fit und es fehlte ihm Spielpraxis. Keine kreativen Akzente und viel zu oft untergetaucht. Hoffentlich rafft er bis ich zur EM auf - Zu wünschen wäre es dem Jungen.

Schürrle - Hat zwar ein Tor geschossen, aber ansonsten war er echt schlecht. Kaum eine gute Ballannahme und abgesehen von seinem Tor strahlte er keine Gefahr nach vorne aus...

Özil - Siehe Götze zum Kreativen. Da muss einfach mehr von unseren Spielmacher kommen, viel mehr. Enttäuschende Leistung. 

Klose - Er hat sich bemüht und hier und da auch mal Gefahr ausgestrahlt, aber ihm merkte man auch an, dass er nicht so fit ist. Aber ich habe bei ihm die größte Hoffnung, dass er es rechtzeitig schaffen wird

Gündogan - In diesem Spiel eigentlich eine Überraschung. Er wirkte zu meist passsicher und strahlte hier und da auch mal etwas Kreativität aus. Eigentlich mit der beste Mann auf dem Feld, wenn man das so bezeichnen kann.

Reus - War fit und bemüht. Ab und an hat er sogar ein paar überraschende Momente gehabt und versuchte das Spiel offensiver zu gestalten. Aber auch er konnte nichts alleine machen...

Draxler - Auch er war bemüht und zeigte über die meiste Zeit, die er spielen durfte, eine ordentliche Passsicherheit. Er sollte definitiv als Ersatzmann mit zur EM

Sven Bender - Wie jeder Dortmunder eigentlich viel zu schwach. Im gelben Dress gefiel er mir besser. Mit ein Streichkandidat

Lars Bender - Wurde sehr spät eingewechselt und konnte kaum etwas zeigen. Wird wohl ebenfalls ein Streichkandidat werden. Eigentlich schade, denn beweisen konnte er sich nicht so wirklich bisher. Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative geworden, aber wenn Herr Löw ihn nicht mal einsetzen möchte...

Cacau - 

Nach dem Spiel würde ich ganz klar Zieler, Lars Bender, Sven Bender und Schmelzer oder Schürrle streichen. Mal gucken, ob die Bayern-Spieler zumindest fit und in Form sind, auch wenn ich das noch ein wenig bezweifle.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cacau -



Was war denn mit Cacau? 

Ich muss zugeben das ich bis eben gar nicht wusste das wir gestern gegen die Schweiz gespielt haben. Mag wohl an meinem sehr chaoitischem Wochenende gelegen haben, aber im Nachhinein bin ich froh das ich mir das nich angetan hab 

Ich glaub sowieso nich das wir wieder so ne super EM spiele. Nach den letzten beiden großen Turnieren wird so gehypet, da kann nur ne große Enttäuschung rauskommen. Ich denke nicht das wir große Mannschaften wegputzen, so wie wir sie zuletzt vernichtet haben...

Allerdings bin ich doch recht optimistisch, obwohl ich mir gar nich erklären kann wieso 
Komisch irgendwie xD


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an unsere Schweizer Kollegen. Ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was war denn mit Cacau?



Keine Ahnung wofür wir diesen Kauz brauchen. Da hätte man auch Helmes mitnehmen können - Der ist wenigstens noch ein wenig treffsicher.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Mai 2012)

ARD-Nachrichten sind auch nur noch am tiefstapeln: (sinngemäß) "Donnerstag findet die Generalprobe für die deutsche Nationalmannschaft statt! Freundschaftsspiel Deutschland gegen Israel."
Hm ja, Israel scheint mir angesichts des Schweiz-Spiels tatsächlich ein Gegner auf Augenhöhe zu sein, um sein Können unter Beweis zu stellen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2012)

Naja, das Spiel gegen Israel ist auch noch ein "Heimspiel", da in Leipzig gespielt wird. Da kann sich die DFB-Elf nicht so vorführen lassen. Sonst endet das noch wie in Düsseldorf


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Hm klingt irgendwie blöd, aber die Schweiz ist ja natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber als Israel... 

Is da jetzt eigentlich eine besondere Brisanz im Spiel wegen dem UNGLAUBLICHEN SKANDAL um das Gedicht von Günther Grass? Sind Ausschreitungen seitens der Israelis zu befürchten? Reisen sie mit ihren Hardcorefans an? Wird man da mit Steinen anstatt mit Feuerwerkskörpern beworfen/ beschossen?


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Soooo der engültige Kader steht fest:


*Tor: * 	Neuer, Wiese, Zieler

*Abwehr:*  Lahm, Boateng, Badstuber, Hummels, Mertesacker, Höwedes, Schmelzer

*Mittelfeld:* Schweinsteiger, L. Bender, Götze, Gündogan, Khedira, Kroos, Özil, Schürrle, Müller, Podolski

*Sturm: * 	Klose, Gomez, Reus


Also demnach mussten Cacau, Draxler, Ter Stegen und einer der Benders weichen... und Podolski?!
Wo ist denn bitte Podolski? Hat er den jetzt echt gestrichen oder wie? o.O 
Das macht mich jetzt irgendwie ein wenig stutzig... Kann das da überhaupt jemand bestätigen? Hab ich nämlich gerade aus dem Videotext.
Ich lese auch nirgendwo das der mit aussortiert worden is. Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Hat der sich verletzt? Er war doch nominiert bis heute oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das macht mich jetzt irgendwie ein wenig stutzig... Kann das da überhaupt jemand bestätigen? Hab ich nämlich gerade aus dem Videotext.



Podolski fehlt in der Aufzählung. Sind nämlich so nur 22 Spieler 

Echt Schade für Draxler und Ter Stegen, aber beide sind noch sehr jung. Das Gleiche gilt für den Sven Bender. Freuen tut es mich für Cacau - Der hat weiterhin in der Nationalelf nichts verloren, auch wenn wir im Sturm so ein paar Probleme haben. Zum Glück gibt es in den Jugendmannschaften der Bundesligavereine den Einen oder Anderen Nachwuchskicker.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Ok hab mich schon gewundert... Ich editier das mal

Naja Cacau war ja immer einer den man hinstellen konnte und immer mal getroffen hat. Ich habe das Spiel gegen die Schweiz wie gesagt nicht gesehen, aber er scheint ja echt richtig mies gewesen zu sein 

Nach der Watschn gegen Vize-Ballack und dem ein oder anderem schönem Tor möchte ich unseren PoTROLLski auch nich mehr missen... Stellt er nich bald irgendein Rekord ein was die Anzahl der Spiele angeht oder war das Klose? Naja is ja auch egal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja Cacau war ja immer einer den man hinstellen konnte und immer mal getroffen hat. Ich habe das Spiel gegen die Schweiz wie gesagt nicht gesehen, aber er scheint ja echt richtig mies gewesen zu sein



Ach, da kannste auch einen Gomez hinstellen oder halt einen Reus. Die treffen das Tor auch noch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2012)

Naja, Gomez lässt den Ball von sich in Tor abprallen. Reus kann ja wenigstens noch selber mit dem Ball umgehen.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich erinnere mich noch an ein Länderspiel bei dem Gomez es geschafft hat nen Ball 2-3 Meter vor dem leeren Tor noch drüber zu kicken 

Aber Reus im Sturm? Ich hoffe ja mal das er nich wirklich plant ihn als klassischen Stürmer einzusetzen, wird dann wohl eher was wie ne hängende Spitze werden. Beim klassischem OM oder auf dem Flügel fänd ich ihn allerdings besser aufgehoben. Rechts wird zwar Müller gesetzt sein, aber würde ihn dann eher links hinstellen und Poldi dafür weiter nach vorne... Ich denke das der einfach körperlich ein bissel besser als Strafraumstürmer geeignet ist...
Bei nem internationalen Turnier is das ja schon ein bissel was anderes...


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, was war denn das für eine Vorstellung unseres DFB-Teams? Gegen die Schweiz 3:5 zu spielen ist nicht so prickelnd....




bisher gabs fast jedes mal vor einem grossen turnier,egal ob em oder wm,eine peinliche niederlage gegen einen vermeintlich kleinen gegner...wer ein bischen ahnung von fussball hat der weiss das man nichts aber auch gar nichts auf testspiele solcher art zu geben hat...es war ein TESTspiel,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.wenn man da 9 spieler austauscht kann man kein normales spiel erwarten...
und nochmal zum gegner schweiz:die haben vor der letzten wm spanien geschlagen udn das war die einzige niederlage der spanier vor und während des gesamten turniers....ausserdem sind die schweiz glaub ich unter den top 10 in der weltrangliste.zumindest ziemlich weit oben.also da soll man auch nicht den gegner sooo klein machen...
einzige erkenntnis aus dem spiel:dortmund kann einfach nicht international.kurios aber ist so...wie in der bundesliga als auch im nationalteam versagt der dortmundblock gegen internationale gegner...da werd ich lieber mit den bayernblock vizeeuropameister als mit dem dortmundblock in der vorrunde auszuscheiden
mein tip für die em:wir werden europameister,da deutschland eine turniermannschaft ist.nach spanien die beste der welt...


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn wir diesmal wirklich wieder gegen Spanien spielen sollten werde ich mir das wohl nicht ansehen... Ich bin zwar nicht abergläubich, aber die Erinnerungen an die letzten beiden Turniere sind immer noch allgegenwärtig wenn wieder eine EM/WM ansteht...
Ach naja ich werd´s wohl auf jeden Fall gucken, aber nur unter Protest! 

Und naja unter den Top 10 ist die Schweiz jetzt nicht, sie befindet sich zusammen mit Irland auf Platz 18... Ich find es ja irgendwie total geil wie Frankreich und Italien abgestürzt sind  
Tschechien hatte irgendwie auch mal mehr drauf...



Mai 2012 
RangTeamP+/- Pos  

1  Spanien14420


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2  *Deutschland*13450


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3  Uruguay13090


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4  Niederlande12070


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5  Portugal11900


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6  Brasilien11650


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7  England11320


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8  Kroatien11140


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9  Argentinien10761


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10  Dänemark1069-1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

11  Russland10490


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

12  *Italien*10410


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

13  Chile9680


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

14  Griechenland9610


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

15  Elfenbeinküste9510


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

16  *Frankreich*9380


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

17  Schweden9310


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

18  Republik Irland8910


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

18  *Schweiz*8910


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

20  Mexiko8670


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

21  Australien8620


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

22  Ghana8160


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

23  Kolumbien8120


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

24  Norwegen8050


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

25  Paraguay8010


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

26  Tschechische Republik7980


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

27  Bosnien-Herzegowina7920


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

28  Slowenien7810


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

29  USA7790


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

30  Japan7530


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle: http://de.fifa.com/worldranking/rankingtable/index.html


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und naja unter den Top 10 ist die Schweiz jetzt nicht, sie befindet sich zusammen mit Irland auf Platz 18... Ich find es ja irgendwie total geil wie Frankreich und Italien abgestürzt sind
> Tschechien hatte irgendwie auch mal mehr drauf...




jo,ok,ist schweiz 18.,aber muss sich nicht verstecken das land...ich erinner auch nur an basel,die in der cl manu rausgekegelt haben.hinkt zwar ein bissel der vergleich aber schweiz ist auf alle fälle auf den vormarsch,auch wenn sie noch von einigen belächelt wird...
in der tabelle finde ich viel verblüffender das die urus auf platz 3 sind...ich bring die immer noch mit den weltmeistern aus den 50ern in verbindung...scheinen ja die südamerikameisterschaft gewonnen zu haben,wenn die vor brasil udn argentinien stehen...

naja und unsere gegner haben sich im vergleich zu uns ja auch nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert...portugal zum beispiel mit seinen weltstar ronaldo hat gegen den fussballgiganten mazedonien ein wackeres 0:0 rausgeholt,di edänen haben 1:3 gegen brasilien verloren und holland verliert zu hause gegen bulgarien 1:2...

das zum thema TESTspiele...


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> in der tabelle finde ich viel verblüffender das die urus auf platz 3 sind...ich bring die immer noch mit den weltmeistern aus den 50ern in verbindung...scheinen ja die südamerikameisterschaft gewonnen zu haben,wenn die vor brasil udn argentinien stehen...


Sind ja immerhin 3x WM geworden, auch wenns ne Weile her ist nech.



shadow24 schrieb:


> die dänen haben 1:3 gegen brasilien verloren


Was jetzt aber keine so große Schande ist.

Mir ist schnuppe wie Schland in irgendeinem Testspiel verliert, von mir aus 0:7. Die sollen endlich mal wieder was "Richtiges" gewinnen, aber irgendwie versagen die immer kurz vorm Ziel. Schaut man sich die letzten WM und EM an, immer vorn dabei, aber halt immer nur 2. oder 3. Kann man sich im Endeffekt auch nix von kaufen. Nichtmal die CL wurde von einem deutschen Team gewonnen (im EIGENEN Stadion!!!!), nein es musste natürlich wieder mal Platz 2 reichen. So langsam geb ich die Hoffnung auf.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Fremder, halt doch mal den "Ball flach"  (haha wie passend, ich Genie...). Du machst mir Angst... nach Vize-Ballack und Fize-Bayern geistert in meinem Kopf auch langsam der Begriff "Fize-Deutschland" herum... 
Jetzt haste mich wieder daran erinnert. Schande über dich!


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mir ist schnuppe wie Schland in irgendeinem Testspiel verliert, von mir aus 0:7. Die sollen endlich mal wieder was "Richtiges" gewinnen, aber irgendwie versagen die immer kurz vorm Ziel. Schaut man sich die letzten WM und EM an, immer vorn dabei, aber halt immer nur 2. oder 3. Kann man sich im Endeffekt auch nix von kaufen. Nichtmal die CL wurde von einem deutschen Team gewonnen (im EIGENEN Stadion!!!!), nein es musste natürlich wieder mal Platz 2 reichen. So langsam geb ich die Hoffnung auf.




tja,ich denke an spanien führt auch diesmal kein weg vorbei wenn man das turnier gewinnen will...hab mal auf den plan geschaut.tatsächlich treffen wir frühestens im halbfinale auf spanien udn verrücktestenfalls im finale...aber ich mach mal ne ansage und behaupte wir werden dieses jahr europameister...auch wenn ich jetzt dafür belächelt werde nach dem TESTspiel...


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab mal auf den plan geschaut.tatsächlich treffen wir frühestens im halbfinale auf spanien udn verrücktestenfalls im finale



Naja ein _Déjà_-_vu ³ _sozusagen... Na das kann ja wieder was werden... Vielleicht verletzt sich Villa wieder, is ja noch knapp ne Woche Zeit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verletzt sich Villa wieder, is ja noch knapp ne Woche Zeit




villa IST schon verletzt))...hier die meldung.neben pulmoll(aber das fehlen von dem find ich nicht so dramatisch)...
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/david-villa-fehlt-spanien-bei-em-fundamentaler-ausfall-teil-zwei-1.1365255


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Haha das is ja lustig... Fast wie ein Fluch der auf ihm lastet 

Und auch lustig find ich das es noch mehr Menschen gibt die Pulmoll zu Puyol sagen


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haha das is ja lustig... Fast wie ein Fluch der auf ihm lastet
> 
> Und auch lustig find ich das es noch mehr Menschen gibt die Pulmoll zu Puyol sagen




udn drei mal darfst du raten wer für villa gesetzt ist...na klar der torres darf wieder ran...ich freu mich schon auf die revanche im finale...


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Naja, Gomez lässt den Ball von sich in Tor abprallen. Reus kann ja wenigstens noch selber mit dem Ball umgehen.


Auch wenn ich neulich so pro Gomez gesprochen habe ...
Was ist er eigentlich ... 'n Abrallstürmer beim Fußball, 'n Stabhochspringer oder gar ein 'n Turmspringer? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rRt41vBcwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 das Making of -> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CL1oBFV81ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Naja freu dich da mal nich zu früh shadow... ^^ Torres is ja nich wirklich viel ungefährlicher... Auch wenn Villa der erfolgreichste Schütze bei den Spaniern ist.


Haha dieser Monti oder wie er heißt hat den Vorschlag gemacht in Italien wegen den jüngsten Ereignissen bezüglich des Wettskandals mal so 2-3 Jährchen Pause zu machen mit dem italienischen Profifußball 

Totaler Quatsch und wird sich auch niemals durchsetzen, aber die Vorstellung is einfach nur zu herrlich xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2012)

Naja, wo kein Markt ist, kann auch nicht verschoben werden.

Da sucht sich die "Wettmafia" halt neue Länder.

Was ich aber am erschreckensten finde, ist die Tatsache, dass sogar Nationalspieler da "mitarbeiten". Bekommen sie nicht schon genug Kohle nachgeworfen?


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bekommen sie nicht schon genug Kohle nachgeworfen?


Ich könnte wohl gut davon leben. Nur die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Leute den Hals eben einfach nicht vollkriegen. Ich erinnere mich an eine ehemalige Kollegin, die stetig jammerte. Ich sagte: 'Mensch Y., ich hab nen Tausender weniger auf dem Gehaltsschein als du'. Ihre Antwort: 'Das verstehst du nicht. Ich habe ja auch mehr Ausgaben... das Haus, das Boot, die zwei Autos, das Motorrad, der Tauchkurs, mein Bauchtanz......"
Dem "Jammern-auf-hohem-Niveau" scheint nach oben hin keine Grenze gesetzt.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Aha. Die Bazis sind sich wohl mit Man City einig und Edin Dzeko soll kommen. Nur über die genaue Ablöse muss noch verhandelt werden, rund 20 Millionen soll sie betragen...
Ich dachte eigentlich der wäre da gesetzt und so ziemlich unverkäuflich... Überrascht mich jetzt...

Und Voronin is im Gespräch bei der Eintracht, obwohl ich glaube das das sowieso nix wird. Das scheitert wohl schon an der Ablöse, bzw. den Gehaltsvorstellungen... Und das Alter von 32 Jahren würde gegen die aktuelle Transferpolitik sprechen, wo doch nur noch "junge und hungrige" Spieler aus der Bundesliga geholt werden sollen.

Und Magath verlängert bis 2015 beiWolfsburg als Trainer und Manager... Das das so lange gut geht bezweifel ich irgendwie


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja freu dich da mal nich zu früh shadow... ^^ Torres is ja nich wirklich viel ungefährlicher... Auch wenn Villa der erfolgreichste Schütze bei den Spaniern ist.




da hast du mein satz falsch verstanden...den unterschätze ich nicht,ich denk bei torres nur daran wie er uns im em- finale 2008 abgeschossen hat.und jetzt könnten wir uns im finale revanchieren


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aha. Die Bazis sind sich wohl mit Man City einig und Edin Dzeko soll kommen. Nur über die genaue Ablöse muss noch verhandelt werden, rund 20 Millionen soll sie betragen...
> Ich dachte eigentlich der wäre da gesetzt und so ziemlich unverkäuflich... Überrascht mich jetzt...



Dzeko ist bei weitem nicht gesetzt. Der kommt an einem Agüero nicht vorbei und schiebt deshalb Frust. Für Bayern wäre Dzeko optimal und dann müsste sich auch ein Gomez anstrengen. Dzeko hat ähnliche Eigenschaften, hat aber eine noch viel bessere Technik als unser Nationalstürmer. Obwohl ein Suarez aus Belgien auch eine interessante Wahl wäre.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Hm ok... Dabei hat er ja genau wie Aguero ein entscheidendes Tor in der Nachspielzeit gemacht und die Meisterschaft geholt... Ich dachte seitdem wäre er da wesentlich beliebeter 

Naja dann kann sich ja Olic jetzt ganz verabschieden sozusagen...Frankfurt könnte noch so nen Knipser gebrauchen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2012)

Schalke ist an Van der Vaart dran, den würde ich viel viel viel viel viel viel viel viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel viiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel lieber beim HSV sehen, aber hier ist die Perspektive wohl nicht vorhanden. Es wird ja gemunkelt, er hat ne Austiegsklausel (~ 7 Mio. ). Das könnte der HSV evtl. stemmen, aber es ist trotzdem zu unrealistisch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADBE7yyFU4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Rafa gehört einfach hier hin, net nach Schalke.


----------



## Sgelda (30. Mai 2012)

@Sh1k4ri: seh ich genauso naja in Hamburg geistert ja seid einiger zeit der name Rafael herum ......hat er nicht mal gesagt wenn er nach deutschland zurück geht denn nur zum HSV ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2012)

Sgelda schrieb:


> @Sh1k4ri: seh ich genauso naja in Hamburg geistert ja seid einiger zeit der name Rafael herum ......hat er nicht mal gesagt wenn er nach deutschland zurück geht denn nur zum HSV ?



Dass mir jemand da zustimmt, hätte ich nicht gedacht  Danke dir!! ^^

Aber du hast Recht, das hatte er gesagt. Nur hatte er auch mal gesagt, nie zu Bayern zu wechseln, weil die ihn damals nicht wollten und schlecht behandelt haben. Und vor 2 Jahren wäre er auch fast dort hin gegangen, so ist das aber im Profifussball. Fakt ist, dass er mit 29 Jahren nicht mehr der Jüngste ist, wenn er also jetzt zum HSV wechseln würde, wäre es der richtige Augenblick. Da kann er dann locker noch 3-4 Jahre auf dem Niveau spielen. Es liegt halt am Geld und an Rafas Ansprüchen. Schalke bietet beides, die Knete und die CL. Der HSV ist klamm und grade noch dem Abstieg entgangen. An seiner Stelle würde ich auch nach Gelsenkirchen gehen, so schade es ist.

Warten wir mal ab, diese Austiegsklausel ist auch nur ein Gerücht, vielleicht bleibt er ja auch bei Tottenham.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dass mir jemand da zustimmt, hätte ich nicht gedacht  Danke dir!! ^^




das kann ich dir auch bestätigen das ich rafa lieber beim hsv als bei den schalacken in der nächsten saison gesehen hätte,aber du hast die mechanismen ja schon richtig erkannt die bei ihm funktionieren udn da kann ihm der klamme hsv nix bieten...
aber schalke hat auch nur "die fühler ausgestreckt"...den wird tottenham nicht einfach so ziehen lassen.der wird richtig teuer...ich wette den sehen wir nicht in der bl zur nächsten saison...


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich nen Grund dafür das sich beim Hamburger Spaß Verein immer so viele Käsköppe tummeln?

Das geht ja jetzt schon Ewigkeiten so das die ein unheimlich großen Verbrauch an Trainern und Spielern aus Holland haben, oder kommt mir das nur so vor?

Jetzt wird vermeldet: M. Zidan nach Frankfurt?

Oh bitte nicht. Bitte keinen Mainzer... Die kommen immer und spielen hier dann totalen Mist. 
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Michael Thurk der dann abgeschoben wurde und wieder getroffen hat. Augsburg war das glaub ich. 
Wegen dem bin ich auf Lebenszeit im offiziellen Eintracht-Forum gesperrt 

http://www.transferm...099_seite1.html


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja dann kann sich ja Olic jetzt ganz verabschieden sozusagen...Frankfurt könnte noch so nen Knipser gebrauchen



Olic ist doch schon weg. Der spielt kommende Saison beim Felix


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Oh tatsächlich? Irgendwie bin ich in letzter Zeit so schrecklich uninformiert... Oder sagen wir besser ich schaue in letzter Zeit nicht besonders über meinen hessischen Tellerrand hinaus 


Haha... 1 Jahr Sperre für Kobiashvilli!!! Das wär ja so mies 



> Drastische Strafen hat der Kontrollausschuss des DFB nach den Vorkommnissen im Rahmen des Relegationsspiels zwischen Fortuna Düsseldorf und Hertha BSC beantragt. Den Herthanern Christian Lell, Thomas Kraft, André Mijatovic und Düsseldorfs Andreas Lambertz drohen Sperren für mehrere Spiele. Schlimmeres erwartet Berlins Kapitän Levan Kobiashvili: Der Kontrollausschuss strebt eine einjährige Sperre an. Hertha BSC reagierte umgehend, während die Fortunen in den Urlaub gehen.


Quelle: http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/2bundesliga/startseite/569807/artikel_ein-jahr-sperre-fuer-kobiashvili-beantragt


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Gerade eine Umfrage auf der n-tv.de-Seite gefunden. Keine Ahnung, wie die überhaupt auf solch eine undifferenzierte Fragestellung kommen. 1. BL? 2. BL? Frauen-BL?
Viel erstaunlicher das (Zwischen-)Ergebnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: ah, daher weht der Wind.
_"Angesichts der Gewalt in Fußballstadien kann sich Bundesinnenminister Hans-Peter Friedrich die Abschaffung von Stehplätzen vorstellen."
_Nunja, der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> wie die überhaupt auf solch eine undifferenzierte Fragestellung kommen. 1. BL? 2. BL? Frauen-BL?




zur frauen BL kommen doch eh nur die angehörigen...  *wegduck*

das model stehplatzabschaffung hat sich in england durchgesetzt nachdem es zwei mal bis über 90 tote gegeben hat.die eskalationen sollen auf der insel seit der stehplatzabschaffung udn den gitter hochziehen sehr reduziert haben...das blöde ist wie immer das ein paar schwachköpfe zum leidwesen aller gehandelt haben.gäbe es nich die hools dann wäre es auch kaum mal irgendwo im stadion zu ausschreitungen gekommen.so müssen jetzt alle mit den ergebnissen leben,die vlt schon bald durchgesetzt werden...
und 2.liga natürlich auch.sogar 3.liga...lt berichten geht es in der 2.und 3.liga teilweise weitaus heftiger zu als in der bl...wenn,dann sollten die auch davon betroffen werden...


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

*Blubb*
Beim letzten Spiel von Turbine Potsdam waren 6.500 Zuschauer im Stadion.

Zum Sitzplatzzwang: Das Stadion verfügt über ca. 2.000 Sitz- und 7.000 Stehplätze. Wird vom Frauen-BL-Meister Turbine und vom SV Babelsberg (3. Liga) bespielt. Zudem Austragungsort für DFB-Pokal-Spiele, kürzlich auch Frauen-CL (was für dich sicher kein Maß ist).

Gäbe es hier einen Sitzplatzzwang, könnten wohl beide Clubs den Spielbetrieb aus finanziellen Gründen einstellen.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2012)

Stehplätzer müssen bleiben. Damit stirbt ein Teil der Fankultur.


----------



## Potpotom (31. Mai 2012)

Potsdam ftw...

Zusätzlich zu dem Problem das die Babelsberger als Eigentümer des Karli (Karl-Liebknecht-Stadion) die Kosten eines Umbaus garnicht stemmen könnten wurde bzw. wird das Stadion ja gerade erst saniert (weiss nicht wie weit sie sind, war leider länger nicht da).

Sicherheit hin oder her... vollkommen übertrieben und die Verhâltnismässigkeit ist da irgendwie nicht mehr zu erkennen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

Man muss halt gucken, was man eher in Kauf nimmt. Sollte alles so bleiben wie jetzt und die Ausschreitungen weiter gehen bzw sogar noch schlimmer werden, haben wir bald die gleichen Zustände wie in Italien. Da bleiben die Stadien leer, weil sich Frauen, Kinder oder ganze Familien einfach nicht mehr rein trauen.

Und ganz ehrlich, da nehme ich lieber den "Sitzzwang" in Kauf.


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> (weiss nicht wie weit sie sind, war leider länger nicht da).


Sind fertig. Ohne die Turbine-Spiele würden der SV aber wohl heute noch im Originalbau aus den 70ern kicken. Auch den brandneue Rasen gabs nur wegen des Frauen-CL-Spiels. Soviel zu 'Potsdam wtf...'


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2012)

Achso ok. 
Und was ist dann mit Dauerkartenbesitzern der Nordkurve ? 
Albern. Können sie auch gleich mit Nacktscanner vorm Spiel jeden Scannen und am besten noch auf jeden Sitzplatz eine Kamera richten. 
Überwachungsstaat danke. Wie viele "ausschreitungen" hatten wir denn diese Saison ? Und ich mein jetzt richtige Ausschreitungen und nicht ein paar Idioten die da ihre Bengalos in der Kurve zünden. 
Ich denke doch die Anzahl dieser Spiele lässt sich an 2 Händen abzählen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

Meine Meinung Olli  

Von mir aus können sie auch noch mehr Kameras anbringen, dann kann man die Leute raussuchen, die Stress machen und rauswerfen. Fänd ich total gut. Die Dauerkartenbesitzer jucken mich ehrlich gesagt garnicht. Und wegen den Idioten, die Bengalos zünden, diskutiert man ja eben heute über das Thema. Und die findest du in fast jedem 2. Spiel, obwohl die 2 Hände voll auch schon zu viel wären.


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Frauen-EM-Quali mutiert grad zum Wet-Shirt-Contest. Da wird sich 'Das Erste' ja über die Einschaltquoten freuen


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2012)

Und dann haben wir halt noch Sitzplätze im Stadion. Hintert einen weder daran das Spielfeld zu stürmen ,noch Bengalos zu zünden.


----------



## Shaxul (31. Mai 2012)

Mir wird bei der derzeitigen Diskussion um das Stehplatz-Verbot bzw. die Einzäunung selbiger viel zu sehr verallgemeinert.

Wieso sind Leute, die Bengalos anzünden bzw. übereifrig auf den Platz stürmende Düsseldorf-Fans automatisch gewalttätige Holligans? Klar haben sich gerade bei dem Spiel (und das war ja ein Anheizer für die ganze diskussion) beide Fanlager nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Aber die Mär vom per se gewaltbereiten Fussbalfan geht mir mittlerweile extrem auf den Geist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Aber die Mär vom per se gewaltbereiten Fussbalfan geht mir mittlerweile extrem auf den Geist.


Jupp, seh ich ebenso.

Aber gehen wir mal einen Schritt weiter und nehmen den Aufdruck auf den Eintrittskarten für voll: "Das Mitbringen von Waffen, pyrotechnischen Erzeugnissen, Schlag-......ist verboten und führt zum Ausschluss...". Das steht auf meiner Karte von Montag. Wir tun also mal so, als fänden wir Pyros alle total doof, ok?
WAS in aller Welt kann so schwer sein, eben genau diese Leute herauszufischen? Bei uns sind es IMMER die gleichen im Stadion. Durchaus treue Fans, machen ordentlich Stimmung (aber wir tun ja grad so, als wollten wir sie nicht). Ich erkenne sie noch vor dem Einlass. Dennoch, als Babelsberg gegen Leverkusen im Pokal spielte, musste ICH die Schuhe bei der Kontrolle ausziehen (passe natürlich genau ins Täterprofil, Pyro-Blondiene), weil eine Freundin mir nen Leverkusen-Schal umgehangen hat. Die Pyros kamen von den altbekannten (halbherzig kontrollierten) Babelsberg-Leuten.
Das Problem könnte man durchaus anders angehen, als ganze Fanblocks zu kriminalisieren und auf die vier Buchstaben zu zwingen. Und Pyros kann man auf vom Sitzplatz aus werfen. (bei uns ist das Verhältnis im Stadion etwa 1 Sitzplatz auf 4 Stehplätze. Ein Verhältnis, das sich ohne finanziellen Ruin / finanzielle Unterstützung sowieso nicht umkehren würde)


----------



## Knallfix (1. Juni 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Mir wird bei der derzeitigen Diskussion um das Stehplatz-Verbot bzw. die Einzäunung selbiger viel zu sehr verallgemeinert.
> 
> Wieso sind Leute, die Bengalos anzünden bzw. übereifrig auf den Platz stürmende Düsseldorf-Fans automatisch gewalttätige Holligans?
> ...



Weil solche Meldungen Quote, Klicks und Auflage bringt.
Und immer erstmal auf die Kacke gehauen wird, seien es vermeintliche Kinderschänder, Killerspiele oder eben Fußballfans oder ...
Relativieren kann man hinterher immer noch ...

Im medialen Overkill des Netz-Zeitalters spielt die Story erstmal keine Rolle, hauptsache ist die dicke fette Überschrift.

Und unsere Bundesregierung hat nun schon oft gezeigt, dass sie sich im Takt des Blätterwaldes bewegt.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> WAS in aller Welt kann so schwer sein, eben genau diese Leute herauszufischen? Bei uns sind es IMMER die gleichen im Stadion.
> Die Pyros kamen von den altbekannten (halbherzig kontrollierten) Babelsberg-Leuten.



das frage ich mich auch schon seit vielen jahren und kann es einfach nicht fassen,dass es immer wieder haufenweise bengalos udn böller ins stadion schaffen...einfach unglaublich...
vielleicht sollte der verein statt strafgelder zu zahlen,lieber richtige securityunternehmen anheuern udn nicht ordner die teilweise im gleichen fanclub sitzen wie die bengalo-spastis...wäre auf alle fälle ein anfang...


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sind fertig. Ohne die Turbine-Spiele würden der SV aber wohl heute noch im Originalbau aus den 70ern kicken. Auch den brandneue Rasen gabs nur wegen des Frauen-CL-Spiels. Soviel zu 'Potsdam wtf...'


Öh, habe ich etwas gegenteiliges behauptet? 


Schnalle irgendwie nich was dich an "Potsdam - for the win..." so schnippisch reagieren lässt.

Immer dieser beschissene Geschlechterkampf der aus jeder kleinsten Aussage entsteht, meine Fresse.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öh, habe ich etwas gegenteiliges behauptet?
> 
> 
> Schnalle irgendwie nich was dich an "Potsdam - for the win..." so schnippisch reagieren lässt.
> ...


nein,klares mistverständnis...schau mal was sie geschrieben hat:wtf und du hast ftw geschrieben...frauen haben das nich so mit abkürzungen...hat sie einfach in den falschen hals bekommen


----------



## ego1899 (3. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> lt berichten geht es in der 2.und 3.liga teilweise weitaus heftiger zu als in der bl...



Joa sogar ziemlich deutlich muss ich sagen... Gerade in kleineren Stadien. Also aus Frankfurtersicht muss ich sagen das bei den Auswärtsspielen schon meistens eine relativ brisante und angespannte Stimmung herrschten, es bei einigen Spielen auch richtig zur Sache ging, sowohl vor als auch nach dem Spiel, trotz großen Polizeiaufgebots...

In den größeren Stadien der 1. Liga is das schon was anderes. Allein schon wegen der Zuschauerzahlen und dem Zustand der Stadien was die Sicherheitstechnik angeht...



Hm keiner sagt was zum Länderspiel? Ok war jetzt schon Donnerstag, is eine Weile her, aber keine Kommentare?

Ich kann leider auch nich viel dazusagen weil ich ehrlich gesagt nach knapp 30 Minuten ausgemacht habe weil mich das Spiel so uuuunglaublich gelangweilt hat...
Ich kann mich für Testspiele irgendwie nich richtig begeistern und motivieren da aufmerksam hinzugucken, auch kurz vor nem Turnier... Aber so wirklich begeisternd scheint es ja eh nich gewesen zu sein...
Man darf weiterhin gespannt sein...


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm keiner sagt was zum Länderspiel? Ok war jetzt schon Donnerstag, is eine Weile her, aber keine Kommentare?
> 
> Ich kann leider auch nich viel dazusagen weil ich ehrlich gesagt nach knapp 30 Minuten ausgemacht habe weil mich das Spiel so uuuunglaublich gelangweilt hat...
> Ich kann mich für Testspiele irgendwie nich richtig begeistern und motivieren da aufmerksam hinzugucken, auch kurz vor nem Turnier... Aber so wirklich begeisternd scheint es ja eh nich gewesen zu sein...
> Man darf weiterhin gespannt sein...



nun ja,ein weiteres testspiel halt...wie immer ohne aussagekraft udn von daher nicht sehr berichtenswert..solche spiele sollten nicht im tv gezeigt werden.das verwirrt nur die zuschauer,von denen 80% sowieso keine echte ahnung vom fussball hat...
solche spiele geben nur dem trainerstab auskünfte über stärken und schwächen in der mannschaft.udn das auch nur begrenzt...denn welche mannschaft bleibt hinten drin stehen und mauert weiter,selbst nach dem 0:1?sowas gibts halt nur im testspiel.im turnier hätten die israelis öffnen müssen und das wäre unserer mannschaft zu gute gekommen.
in dem test wärs auch gut gewesen um mal unsere abwehr abzuchecken,aber leider hatten die israelis auch keine lust nach vorne was zu machen...naja udn bei uns haben auch die spieler mit angezogener handbremse gespielt,weil keiner,wirklich keiner will sich 1 woche vorm turnierstart noch verletzen 

usner auftaktgegner portugal hat sich beim 1:3 gegen die türkei auch nicht gerade mit federn geschmückt...ich seh dem turnier positiv entgegen...


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> denn welche mannschaft bleibt hinten drin stehen und mauert weiter,selbst nach dem 0:1?



Naja, ich kann mich an ein Spiel der Eintracht sehr gut erinnern. Damals noch mit F. Funkel als Trainer. Irgendwann früh zu Beginn der 2. Hälfte fiel der Treffer zum 2:0 für die zweite Mannschaft, woraufhin dann ein Verteidiger gegen einen Stürmer gebracht. wurde... 

Er war dann auch nicht mehr sehr lange Trainer und am Ende der Saison folgte dann der Abstieg wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... Manchmal gibt es im Profilfußball geistige und taktische Totalausfälle, wie man sieht auch international  
Seitdem ist Friedhelm Funkel halt der Inbegriff des Defensivfußballs in Frankfurter Kreisen. Man brauch sich ja nur die Aachener angucken diese Saison... 
Die mögen jetzt nich immer total Defensiv gespielt haben, aber nach vorne lief halt auch nie wirklich viel...


----------



## Lari (4. Juni 2012)

Zur Pyrodiskussion:
man stellt sich zwar immer die Frage, wie das Zeug ins Stadion kommt, aber habt ihr auch nur annähernd eine Ahnung, wie klein gerade die Böller sind? Das hat nichts mit deutschen D-Böllern zu tun. Daumengroß sind die üblichen Stadionböller, und da könnt ihr euch selbst überlegen, wo man sie überall verstecken kann.
Bengalos sind dann schon was größer, aber ohne richtige Leibesvisite auch nicht unbedingt schwer reinzubekommen. Schwieriger wirds dann schon mit Breslauer Töpfen (die hell leuchtenden Teile mit starker Rauchentwicklung in den Blöcken auf dem Boden) oder den großen Rauchbomben wie beim Köln-Abstiegsspiel.
Aber insgesamt wäre es absolut kein Problem irgendwas ins Stadion zu bringen.

Die Strafen für die Heim-Mannschaften für zündelnde Gästefans sind imho also unangemessen, man kann es schlicht nicht unterbinden durch die Kontrollen.
Ich bin immer noch dafür der ProPyro Initiative Gehör zu schenken, um kontrolliertes Abbrennen zu erlauben (keinerlei Knallkörper natürlich). Ich denke dadurch würde das wilde Abbrennen zumindest eingedämmt, aber (Leucht- und Rauch-)Pyro ist ja so böse 

Edit: damit ihr mal wisst wie groß die Dinger sind hier ein Bild von belgischen (in Deutschland verbotenen!) Böllern. So vom Klang her würde ich sagen, das sind die typischen Stadionböller. Und für die Größe eben unheimlich laut.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Ein Kumpel hatte von an Silvester irgendwelche komischen Böller von sonstwo her... Die hatten in etwa die selbe Größe.


Wir standen am Einlass von so nem Metalschuppen und er hat so ein Ding angezündet. Er hat das Ding auch seeeehr weit weggeworfen. Ich habe mich ja darauf vorbereiten können. Er sagte auch die seien wirklich sehr laut.
Aber was das für einen Schlag gegeben hat das war echt unglaublich. Ich hab wirklich noch nie was vergleichbares gesehen/ gehört.

Wenn das nich an Silvester gewesen wäre hätte ich schwären können das das in der Innenstadt ne kleine Panik ausgelöst hätte. 

Wenn jemand im Stadion neben mir so ein Ding loslassen würde wäre er der nächste Gegenstand der auf´s Spielfeld fliegt, ganz ehrlich...


----------



## Lari (4. Juni 2012)

Bei uns an der holländisch/belgischen Grenze gehen die Dinger fast überall an Silvester hoch, kaum was besonderes mehr  Aber das sind halt die Dinger, die ins Stadion geschmuggelt werden (alternativ die polnischen Varianten). Nur weils laut ist muss es nämlich nicht unbedingt groß sein, wissen viele nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Ja ganz genau. Das was mein Kumpel da hatte war auch was polnisches glaube ich...

Das es nicht unbedingt groß sein muss war mir klar. Das aber etwas so kleines etwas derart lautes verursachen kann hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Zumindestens nicht in diesem Ausmaß ^^


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Zur Pyrodiskussion:
> man stellt sich zwar immer die Frage, wie das Zeug ins Stadion kommt, aber habt ihr auch nur annähernd eine Ahnung, wie klein gerade die Böller sind?
> Bengalos sind dann schon was größer, aber ohne richtige Leibesvisite auch nicht unbedingt schwer reinzubekommen.




naja im grunde geht es ja auch mehr um die bengalos als um die böller...und mal ganz ehrlich,wenn es bisher nicht geklappt hat mit der leibesvisitation,dann muss es eben zur nächsten saison passen...ich weiss selber wie nervig das vorm tor anstehen ist.aber wenn die vereine kein bock auf strafe zahlen haben,dann müssen sie die eingänge eben noch viel breiter machen und halt jeden besucher gründlich abtasten.dadurch sollten die bengalos eigentlich ausm stadion rauskommen
udn es wird bestimmt günstiger für vereine die einlässe massiv zu vergrössern für doppelt so viele schlangen,als das sie ständig strafe zahlen müssen für die schwachsinnigen hools mit ihrne leuchtstäbchen...


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Irgendwann früh zu Beginn der 2. Hälfte fiel der Treffer zum 2:0 für die zweite Mannschaft, woraufhin dann ein Verteidiger gegen einen Stürmer gebracht. wurde...
> 
> geistige und taktische Totalausfälle, wie man sieht auch international




beantwortest es ja schon selber.das war damals von funkel alles andere als clever,aber du darfst nicht bundesliga mit nem turnier vergleichen.da zählt jedes spiel.und wenn man zurückliegt dann gibts nur eine richtung...
israel war von anfang an nur auf schadensbegrenzung bedacht.udn somit auch weiterhin hinten drin stehend nachdem sie zurücklagen.völlig unpassend als gegner vor der em.aber halt eine TESTspiel
im turnier wirst du KEINEN Gegner finden,der nach nem rückstand weiterhin mauern wird


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> im turnier wirst du KEINEN Gegner finden,der nach nem rückstand weiterhin mauern wird



Griechenland wurde so Europameister....


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Griechenland wurde so Europameister....




griechenland hat fast alle spiele 2004 mit 1:0 gewonnen...einzigstes spiel was sie verloren wsr gegen russland in der vorrunde mit 1:2,aber nach dem 0:2 brachte rehakles einen stürmer und mauerte nicht


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> griechenland hat fast alle spiele 2004 mit 1:0 gewonnen...einzigstes spiel was sie verloren wsr gegen russland in der vorrunde mit 1:2,aber nach dem 0:2 brachte rehakles einen stürmer und mauerte nicht



die hatten damals Stürmer dabei...? *stirnrunzel*


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> im turnier wirst du KEINEN Gegner finden,der nach nem rückstand weiterhin mauern wird



Ja das is schon logisch. Hab ich aber in der Liga wo es um den Klassenerhalt geht eigentlich auch gedacht 

Und naja zu Griechenland... Es gab für mich noch nie so einen unverdienten Turniersieger.
Das hat mich damals richtig geärgert. Dann brauch man dann auch nich kommen und zu sagen das das nunmal Fußball is und auch dazugehört und taktisch und bla bla bla...
Das war einfach nur Pussyfußball und das die das so ins Finale geschafft haben is echt das Wunder von Lissabon...
Und ein Theodoros Zagorakis wurde zum Spieler des Turniers "ernannt"... Wer kennt ihn nicht. Das war noch der größte Witz an der Geschichte.

Seitdem kann ich Otto Rehagel auch nich mehr leiden. Sah aus wie ein blödes kleines Kind das vom Spielplatz zur Straße stürmt weil es den Eiswagen erblickt hat. Und dieses dumme Gelaber danach...
"Ich hab es immer gewusst" bla bla bla. Der hat doch nicht mal geahnt das er die Vorrunde übersteht. Wird auch das erste und letzte Finale der Griechen gewesen sein...

Oh das war eine kleine Wutrede 

Aber die EM 2004 hatte ja durchaus auch schöne Momente. Das Elfmeterschießen zwischen England und Portugal.
David Beckham schießt so gnadenlos schlecht, dass hat schon fast an einen Homerun erinnert. Die Worte des Kommentators damals werde ich nie vergessen:
"Die Kinder in Asien freuen sich über einen neuen Ball".


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und naja zu Griechenland... Es gab für mich noch nie so einen unverdienten Turniersieger.
> David Beckham schießt so gnadenlos schlecht, dass hat schon fast an einen Homerun erinnert. Die Worte des Kommentators damals werde ich nie vergessen:
> "Die Kinder in Asien freuen sich über einen neuen Ball".




geb ich dir bei beiden absolut recht...hab nie einen langweiligeren turniersieger erlebt wie griechenland.das ganze turnier war eine einzige farce mit favoritensterben en masse...deutschland,england,frankreich,spanien...allles wech und ein finale was schätzungsweise NUR von den griechen und portugiesen verfolgt wurde und sonst keinem...

kann mich leider nicht mehr an den ausspruch vom kommentator erinnern,aber sehr geil...fand aber eh alles nur nervig und überflüssig nachdem deutschland in der vorrunde ausschied


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich will gar nich dran denken... Ich hätte das glaube ich immer noch nich verarbeitet im eigenen Land im Finale so zu verlieren... 

So, nun is es fix. Kagawa geht zu ManU für rund 15 Millionen Euro. Ein gutes Geschäft für den BVB, wenn man bedenkt das er für 350.000&#8364; aus Japan kam und sein Marktwert inzwischen 40-45x so hoch ist 
Ich finde 15 Millionen ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mal sooo viel. Von solchen Mannschaften hat man ja schon desöfteren gesehen das für irgendwelche Nonames und jungen Talente solche Summen auf den Tisch gelegt werden...


Edit:

Thx an Aun der das schon im Bilder-Thread gepostet hat, aber nich das das untergeht. kann ja sein das da nich jeder reinguckt ^^
Ich weiß gar nich wen ich am besten finde. Wenn ich mich auf einen festlegen müsste wäre es Ozil, aber sind eigentlich alle recht gut getroffen... Müller, Khedira, Boateng und Gomez sind auch sehr gut xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

So heute gehts los... Habt ihr irgendwelche Geheimfavouriten, oder werden wieder die üblichen verdächtigen gehandelt? Frankfreich wird ja irgendwie sehr stark eingeschätzt... Haben die alle ihre Gammel-Testspiele gewonnen oder woher kommt das?

Hm naja... Von den großen denke ich das Spanien stark sein wird, wie die letzten Male... Ich glaube die Holländer werden diesmal nich so aufspielen wie zuletzt, aber man wird sehen.
Ich denke das die Italiener richtig abkacken werden. Da wünsche ich mir ein Vorrunden aus...

Nunka ich bin jetzt wahrscheinlich vor Montag nicht mehr zu gebrauchenn. Wünsche allen ein schönes WE und ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Jens Lehmann hat ein ungutes Gefühl und würde sich wundern wenn Schland über die Vorrunde hinauskommt. Dann heißts wohl neben den Daumen noch den großen Zeh drücken.

P.S.: Özil sieht aus wie Dobby aus den Harry Potter-Filmen. Gut getroffen.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2012)

Es spricht übrigens nichts dagegen, wenn ihr aus gegebenem Anlass einen(!) separaten Europameisterschafts-Thread aufmacht.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

Ach naja das is nich wirklich nötig finde ich... Hier schreiben sowieso immer nur die selben Knallköppe 

Naja und ich persönlich habe auch meine Zweifel das wir so durchstarten, ich bin auch froh wenn wir die Vorrunde überstehen. Is das erstmal geschafft wird´s natürlich ein glatter Durchläufer


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

Schuldner gg Autoknacker .. ich freu mich


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2012)

1. Deuschland
2. Frankreich
3. - Rest mir egal

Wir sind ne Turniermannschaft, gegen Portugal tippe ich auf ein knappes 1:0, Sieg gegen Holland und ne Nullnummer gegen DK. Aber dann simma drin im Turnier und putzen alles weg  Optimismus ist hier schwer angesagt, Leute !!


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

Eindeutig GEGEN Kriecherland. Der Grund ist ja weiter oben noch nachzulesen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Fußball einfach abschaffen und alle sind glücklich. :>

*wegrenn*


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Das erste mal dass ich hier poste.

Deutschland verliert - mein Tipp


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Wir sind ne Turniermannschaft, gegen Portugal tippe ich auf ein knappes 1:0, Sieg gegen Holland und ne Nullnummer gegen DK. Aber dann simma drin im Turnier und putzen alles weg Optimismus ist hier schwer angesagt, Leute !!


Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber dafür dass die deutsche eine "Turniermannschaft" sein soll, geht ihr immer auf der Zielgeraden die Puste aus. Wegputzen klingt aber gut.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2012)

Mein Tipp: Frankreich wird es dieses Jahr.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Ich bezweifel das Deutschland gewinnt, werden sicher wieder 2. oder 3. wie fast immer. 

Oder wir fliegen schon in der Vorrunde raus.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

Wird Zeit den weißen Deutschland Pulli rauszukramen C:


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das Deutschland gewinnt, werden sicher wieder 2. oder 3. wie fast immer.
> 
> Oder wir fliegen schon in der Vorrunde raus.




Genaaaaaauu

Und dann hört hoffentlich wieder dieser künstliche Deutschland-Hype auf der überall zelebriert wird und im Grunde nur was mit Feiern und Saufen zutun hat, statt mit Heimat-Liebe oder Nationalitätsgebahren.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Genaaaaaauu
> 
> Und dann hört hoffentlich wieder dieser künstliche Deutschland-Hype auf der überall zelebriert wird und im Grunde nur was mit Feiern und Saufen zutun hat, statt mit Heimat-Liebe oder Nationalitätsgebahren.



Erst seit einigen Jahren (2006) zeigt man Flagge in Deutschland, ist doch schön...und eine Grund zum Sauefen gibts auch ohne EM


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2012)

Polen wird Weltmeister. 

Merkt euch diese Worte..


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Polen wird Weltmeister.
> 
> Merkt euch diese Worte..



Ja Weltmeister im Autoknacken und Taschendiebstahl.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja Weltmeister im Autoknacken und Taschendiebstahl.



Genau auf das hab ich gewartet, wunderschön 

Nein was ich damit sagen will, ich glaube Polen kann schon ne  Überraschungsmannschaft werden, besonders mit den ganzen Dortmundern.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Deswegen hast du es ja gesagt. 

Keine Ahnung, bin nicht so versiert beim Thema Fußball. Ich weiß nur dass Deutschland, Spanien, Portugal, Frankreich und England immer gut waren und sind. Ich glaub ja fast, dass wieder Spanien gewinnt.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2012)

Top-Favoriten:

Deutschland, Spanien, England, Niederlande

Geheim-Favoriten:

Frankreich (man sollte sie nicht unterschätzen), Portugal und Polen

Es wird auf jeden Fall eine spannende EM. Spanien hat meiner Meinung nach eigentlich die größten Chancen, allerdings sind sie auch unter Erfolgsdruck und ich glaube, sie könnten das erste Land werden, welches den Titel verteidigt, sollten sie gewinnen, oder?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Juni 2012)

Gratulacje!
Zum 1. Tor^^


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Genau auf das hab ich gewartet, wunderschön
> 
> Nein was ich damit sagen will, ich glaube Polen kann schon ne Überraschungsmannschaft werden, besonders mit den ganzen Dortmundern.



Lol... nur das deine Dortmunder international halt bisher überhaupt nichts gerissen haben.  Außerdem, wieviele sollen das sein?  Ein paar halt.
Polen und Europameister, da glaub ich eher an den Weihnachtsmann. 



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Deswegen hast du es ja gesagt.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, bin nicht so versiert beim Thema Fußball. Ich weiß nur dass Deutschland, Spanien, Portugal, Frankreich und England immer gut waren und sind. Ich glaub ja fast, dass wieder Spanien gewinnt.



Frankreich war die letzte WM eigentlich eher bockschlecht. Und Portugal reißt auch nie was. Genauso, wie Spanien eigentlich nie was gerissen hat. Das kam jetzt erst die letzten Jahre.
Sonst waren sie immer nur ein Verlierer.  Zwar einer, der wunderschön spielt, aber das ändert auch nichts.^^


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juni 2012)

mal schauen ob die italinier wieder die schiris gekauft haben ^^


----------



## Manaldheilungl (8. Juni 2012)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNDDD!!!

Muss man mehr sagen?  Dieses Mal gehört die EM uns


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Eröffnungsspiel. Nachdem die Polen so stark begonnen haben und in Überzahl keine Chancen fabrizieren konnten, steht es nun 1:1 nach 75 Minuten. Zweimal Rot, ein Grieche verschießt den sicheren Elfmeter und dann spielen die Hellenen eine Chance nach der anderen heraus. 




Was für ein Spiel, was für ein Spiel!


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2012)

Ein überraschend gutes erstes Spiel, zumindest aus neutraler Sicht. Nur die Schirileistung war eher mäßig, wenn nicht gar schlecht. Hoffen wir mal, dass die anderen Schiris bessere Augen haben..


Polen zu Beginn richtig stark und ich dachte schon nach dem unberechtigten Platzverweis des griechischen Spielers die Polen das locker zu Ende spielen. Tja, dann kamen die Griechen besser ins Spiel und schaffen sogar das 1:1, auch wenn das zu diesen Punkt eine schlechte Verteidigung der Polen war. Und dann haben die Griechen sogar die Chance zum Sieg und verballern einen Elfmeter... Schade, aber so könnte es tatsächlich weitergehen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

Dein Bart für Deutschland !


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dein Bart für Deutschland !



Das bissl Flaum in deinem Gesicht kann man nicht als Bart bezeichnen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein überraschend gutes erstes Spiel, zumindest aus neutraler Sicht. Nur die Schirileistung war eher mäßig, wenn nicht gar schlecht. Hoffen wir mal, dass die anderen Schiris bessere Augen haben..



Der Schiri hat einen Fehler bei der Gelb-Roten Karte für die Griechen gemacht.


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2012)

unnützes fussballwissen teil 543: 4 moante nach ausbruch des 2. weltkrieges vergab die fifa die wem ´42 an deutschland.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Alter Schwede diese ganze Boateng-Gina Lisa Diskussion geht mir SO auf den Sack. In wirklich jeder Vorberichtserstattung wird das Thema angesprochen. Mein Gott, der Mann ist volljährig und darf in der Freizeit tun und lassen was er will, und wenn er da mit der Ollen aufs Zimmer gegangen ist und nix getrunken hat, why not ?

Ein Mann hat auch seine Bedürfnisse


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2012)

aber doch nicht mit so ner gesichtsgrätsche.....


----------



## Shaxul (9. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Schwede diese ganze Boateng-Gina Lisa Diskussion geht mir SO auf den Sack. In wirklich jeder Vorberichtserstattung wird das Thema angesprochen.



Noch ein Grund, sich diese "Berichterstattung" zu ersparen. Wenn ich Fussball kucke, wird pünktlich zum Anpfiff eingeschalten und zum Abpfiff wieder aus. Und wenn der Kommentator nervt: Ton aus und bisschen Musik an.

Was da mittlerweile für ein Zirkus veranstaltet wird, gerade jetzt zur EM wieder mal... Halbzeitanalysen braucht ja seit Netzer/Delling Geschichte sind auch keine Sau mehr!


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Schwede diese ganze Boateng-Gina Lisa Diskussion geht mir SO auf den Sack. In wirklich jeder Vorberichtserstattung wird das Thema angesprochen. Mein Gott, der Mann ist volljährig und darf in der Freizeit tun und lassen was er will, und wenn er da mit der Ollen aufs Zimmer gegangen ist und nix getrunken hat, why not ?
> 
> Ein Mann hat auch seine Bedürfnisse



jetzt ist er gesperrt für die em

der hätte sich mal lieber aufs spiel konzentrieren sollen statt auf billige bordsteinschwalben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Wat ? Boateng spielt doch heute...


----------



## Xidish (9. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, habe die Geschichten nicht so mitbekommen.
Nur wurde eben gerade gesagt, daß es 2 Überraschungsaufstellungen bei den Deutschen geben wird. ... hmm ...

@ Konov

Du postest hier zum 1. mal und willst Dir mit Deiner Aussage Freunde machen?
Dieses "Fangetue" der Menschen als Heuchlerei zu unterstellen ... naja ...
Vielleicht haben endlich wieder mehr Mut, sichtbar Fan von was zu sein und nicht in den eigenen 4 Wänden dahinzuschimmeln.^^

Ich finde es ganz nett - aber auch nett, wenn der "Hype" wieder vorbei ist.

Schlimmer finde ich derzeit bei uns das 3 Tage Feuerwehrfest (100Jähriges) - wo abends/nachts/morgen nicht an schlafen zu denken ist.
Habe das Gefühl, ich habe mein Bett im Stadion zu stehen.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wat ? Boateng spielt doch heute...



hatte heute morgen bild.de gelesen das er fürs spiel heute vom trainer gesperrt werden sollte


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juni 2012)

Was denkt sich Löw eigentlich dabei Gomez zu bringen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juni 2012)

Find ich auch ziemlich daneben. Selbst ein angeschlagener Klose ist besser als dieser Anti-Techniker.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Gomez hat eine klasse Saison gespielt, was habt ihr eigentlich ? Fast Torschützenkönig geworden und mit dem FCB ins CL Finale gekommen. Klose hingegen war lange verletzt... 

.. da ist es doch nur logisch, Gomez spielen zu lassen oder nicht ? Klose kannst du immer bringen, der ist sofort da.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hatte heute morgen bild.de gelesen das er fürs spiel heute vom trainer gesperrt werden sollte



Bild.de 

Auch wenn sie im Fußball meist gut informiert sind, aber Boateng ist trotz seiner aufgebauschten Plauderei mit der Gina-Lisa stamm auf Rechts. Selbst Löw ist nicht so dämlich und bringt aufeinmal den Lars Bender auf die rechte Verteidigerseite...



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was denkt sich Löw eigentlich dabei Gomez zu bringen?



Klose ist vielleicht doch schwerer angeschlagen und bevor man das Risiko eingeht, dass er die gesamte EM ausfällt, bringt man erst einmal Gomez. Verständlich irgendwo.


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2012)

Geiler Schiedsrichter.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Juni 2012)

ham se schon verloren?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Geiler Schiedsrichter.



Vorteil kennt er wohl nicht


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

Haha Boateng spielt ja doch mit ihr Noobs. 

Ich mag kein Fußball, schau das Spiel aber trotzdem weil ich für Portugal bin und ganz ehrlich: wenn die Deutschen so nen Scheißdreck weiterspielen gewinnt Portugal auch.    Das mit dem Lattenschuß war auch nur verdammtes Glück sonst stünde es jetzt schon 1:0.


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2012)

haha das foul eben... das sowas ein Länderspiel pfeift


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

ich schlaf gleich ein mann -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Nur weil er Gina Lisa pimpert darf er nicht mitspielen ? Ich bitte euch.

Deutschland spielt genau so wie auch schon in den Testspielen, schade.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

finde gomez muss raus klose rein


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> finde gomez muss raus klose rein



Als ob es hier grundsätzlich an einem Gomez liegt. Es geht vorne einfach nichts. Da könnte man auch einen Poldi oder einen Müller auswechseln und jemanden wie Reus bringen...

Edit: Und schon hat ein Boateng bewiesen, dass er was drauf hat. Ansonsten würde es wohl nun 1:0 für Portugal stehen...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

jo das geht auch


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2012)

Gut, dass ein Gomez auf dem Feld steht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

tttttttttttttttttttttttooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Mimimi Gomez


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> tttttttttttttttttttttttooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Unverdient


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

hehe^^^11111elf


----------



## Xidish (9. Juni 2012)

tja, wie nun alle Gomez-Gegner zurecht verstummen ... 

lalalalalalalalalala


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Mein Nachbar hatte sich schon wieder beruhigt, als aus dem Biergarten der Torjubel kam. Leichte Zeitdifferenzen beim Livebild


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

ich mag ihn trotzdem nicht


----------



## Xidish (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Leichte Zeitdifferenzen beim Livebild


Das kenne ich auch noch von der letzten WM.
Anfangs dachte ich, die stehen wegen zu hohem "Spritverbrauch" auf der Leitung. 

*edit:* Und wehe, Klose bringt es jetzt nicht, da ja ach so gott hochgelobt wird!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Er musste erstmal wieder die Frisur machen, so ein Kopfball verwuschelt auch schnell alles.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Anfangs dachte ich, die stehen wegen zu hohem "Spritverbrauch" auf der Leitung.


Das _könnte_ auch eine Erklärung sein.  
Aber auch ich hörte den Nachbarn schon schreien, als auf meinem TV sich Gomez erst hochschraubte. Aber die im Biergarten waren noch viel langsamer.

(Aber vermutlich habe ich das bessere (Digital-)Bild als die Herren nebenan)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

hd ftw ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

stahl eier ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Oh man, wenn das nicht noch schief geht...


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Nach der Parade sehen wir Neuer im nächsten Spiel wohl mit Suspensorium


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2012)

schiedsrichterleistung auf u-bahn niveau, eher noch tiefer <.<


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

durch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Gegen Holland muss das aber besser werden, ich meine die machen zwar auch keine Tore, aber deren Offensive ist bei weitem besser als die von Portugal. Und irgendwann trifft auch Robben mal..


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2012)

Schiedsrichter gehört geraucht, tolles Defensivspiel, rest war scheiße


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Ole ole und jetzt schnell umschalten, bevor der Waldi kommt.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

laaaaaaaaaaangweilig und unverdient 

*wegtroll*


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

Spiel gegen Holland fällt aus weil die holländer das gras auf dem fussball platz wegeraucht haben ^^

und bei den letzten wm/em haben andere teams noch schlechter gespielt und trotzdem gewonnen @konovi


ansonsten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FXT2FIbues

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2012)

Eine mäßige Leistung reicht zum Auftakt. Gegen die Niederlande, die eine noch bessere Offensive haben, wird das wohl noch enger. Da muss mehr kommen und man muss kreativer sein im Offensivspiel. 

Unsere Verteidigung stand bei einigen Sachen solide. Vor allem ein Hummels war zweikampftechnisch stark, aber hier und da haben sich richtige Lücken aufgetan und da hätte auch Portugal mal ein Tor schießen können. Boateng war gut gegen Ronaldo, hat gekämpft und versucht defensiv fest zu stehen. Offensiv kam dafür gar nichts von ihm, aber auch wenig von Lahm. Mal gucken...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

@Konov langweilig schon aber unverdient naja


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

wie sagte der kommentartor - das ergebnis zählt

was nützt es wenn man schönstes fussball spielt aber die andere manschaft gewinnt weil sie langweiligen fussball bringt


----------



## Xidish (9. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> schiedsrichterleistung auf u-bahn niveau, eher noch tiefer <.<


Ja klar wir sind hier die Experten - Schiriposten sind nur ABMs -
und haben eh die beste Beurteilung aus der TV Perspektive!   

Wir würden als Schiri wahrscheinlich schon beim kleinsten Weg zwischen 2 Spielern (Towart/Innenverteidiger 
innerhalb von 5 min schlapp machen. 
Außerdem basieren die Entscheidungen nicht nur aus Schiri-Sicht.

Das Niveau hier, wie über Spieler und Schiris, ohne auch nur Ahnung zu haben, abgezogen wird, das ist eher unterirdisch. 

Der Kommentator hat's noch nett ausgedrückt ...
Schlecht gespielt - aber gewonnen.
Und Letzteres zählt!
Toller Fußball ist das heute imo eh nicht mehr, weil die Interessen beim Fußball weniger der Fußball selbst sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Ein 1:1 wäre sicher gerecht gewesen, die Chancen, die Portugal am Ende hatte... Neuer sei Dank. 

Naja, ist jetzt auch egal. Gewonnen ist gewonnen.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

bei der letzten wm/em wär soviel für deutschland gerecht gewesen diesmal erwischt es halt die anderen ^^


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ja klar wir sind hier die Experten - Schiriposten sind nur ABMs -
> und haben eh die beste Beurteilung aus der TV Perspektive!
> 
> Wir würden als Schiri wahrscheinlich schon beim kleinsten Weg zwischen 2 Spielern (Towart/Innenverteidiger
> ...



Bezogen auf andere Schiedsrichterleistungen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juni 2012)

Die besseren Chancen hatte Portugal.

Aber wie schon im CL-Finale: Wenn man das Tor nicht macht, gewinnt man nicht. Da reicht dem Gegner auch 1 gute Chance aus und das Tor ist da.

Zum Thema Gomez: Klar hat er viele Tore erzielt, aber er ist kein richtiger Stürmer oder Fussballspieler. Fussballtechnisch ist er (fast) eine Katastrophe. Bei den meisten seiner Tore prallte der Ball richtig von ihm ab, aber ein Stürmer, der sich mal den Ball erkämpf und 1-2 Mann ausspielt ist er nicht.


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

Ich fand den Schiri geil.  Der war eher Pro-Portugal. 

Das Anfangsfoul gegen Neuer war sowieso der Hit. <3 Obwohl...den Neuer mag ich, wirklich!


----------



## Xidish (9. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ....


Ja und (?)... es gibt auch unterschiedliche Stürmeraufgaben.
Nicht jeder Stürmer muss zwangsweise 1-2 Mann ausspielen und dann sogar noch das Tor schiessen.

Und was nützt es, wenn ein Spieler 1-2 Mann perm ausspielen kann - dann aber ständig am Abschluss scheitert?
Dann habe ich lieber 'nen Gomez, der zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist und der Ball im richtigen Tor landet!
Auch solche Leute (sogar Torschützenkönig(fize?)) kann ein Team gebrauchen - wie wir heute gesehen haben.

Und heute war das noch nichtmal 'n Abpraller etc. - ein Schritt zurück, rechtzeitig hochgeschraubt - wunderbar plaziert ...


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die besseren Chancen hatte Portugal.
> 
> Aber wie schon im CL-Finale: Wenn man das Tor nicht macht, gewinnt man nicht. Da reicht dem Gegner auch 1 gute Chance aus und das Tor ist da.
> 
> Zum Thema Gomez: Klar hat er viele Tore erzielt, aber er ist kein richtiger Stürmer oder Fussballspieler. Fussballtechnisch ist er (fast) eine Katastrophe. Bei den meisten seiner Tore prallte der Ball richtig von ihm ab, aber ein Stürmer, der sich mal den Ball erkämpf und 1-2 Mann ausspielt ist er nicht.



Er ist ein richtiger Stürmer, aber er gehört einer aussterbenden Art. Heute sind eher die Stürmer gefragt, die auch technisch was drauf haben. Ein David Villa oder teilweise auch ein Wayne Rooney, Higuain oder Benzema. Aber auch Gomez hat einige Stürmerfähigkeiten - Der Kopfball war einfach großartig. Wie er sich da hochschraubt und den Ball richtig trifft. Das kann auch nicht jeder Stürmer.


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

Seien wir mal ehrlich...wie gesagt bin nur Fußball Laie aber folgendes konnte sogar ich merken:

WM 2006: Alle schimpften über Gomez
WM 2010: Alle schimpften über Gomez
EM 2012: Wieder schimpfen alle über Gomez

Na irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juni 2012)

OK Asche über mein Haupt
Gomez hat uns den Tag gerettet. Ich freu mich für ihn und hoffe das er so weiter macht.


----------



## Xidish (9. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Na irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht.


Ja, die, die so schimpfen.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Seien wir mal ehrlich...wie gesagt bin nur Fußball Laie aber folgendes konnte sogar ich merken:
> 
> WM 2006: Alle schimpften über Gomez
> WM 2010: Alle schimpften über Gomez
> ...



Da könnte man aber auch Gegenhalten:

WM 2006 - Platz Drei

WM 2010 - Platz Drei

EM 2012 - ???


----------



## zoizz (9. Juni 2012)

3 Punkte gegen Portugal. Fertig.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das Niveau hier, wie über Spieler und Schiris, ohne auch nur Ahnung zu haben, abgezogen wird, das ist eher unterirdisch.



Ja genau, haben alle keine Ahnung hier... Gut das wir zumindestens einen Experten hier haben 

Also ich weiß ja nicht welches Spiel du gesehen hast, aber für mich war das schon eine eher mäßige Schiedsrichterleistung... Ich rede jetzt auch nicht von ein oder zwei Spielsituationen, sondern vom Gesamtbild. Die krassen Fehlentscheidungen blieben glücklicherweise aus...

Das eine mal hätte man klar Vorteil weiter laufen lassen müssen. Dadurch wäre eine vielversprechende Torchance entstanden die bei so einem eher "zähen" Spielverlauf dann auch mal spielentscheidend sein kann...

Bei einem großen internationalen Turnier kann ich einfach erwarten, dass auf einem gewissen Niveau gepfiffen wird, und das war gestern nunmal nicht der Fall 


Edit: Nice! Italien und Spanien teilen sich die Punkte. Die Käsköpp haben ja gestern schon verloren... Läuft alles echt gut bisher...


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2012)

Spanien - Italien

Das bislang eindeutig beste Spiel der EM. Toller Offensivfußball von beiden Seiten. Italien vor der und kurz nach der Halbzeitpause stärker und hat dann auch verdient das 1:0 gemacht. Kurz danach aber dann der Ausgleich von Fabregas () und dann folgte viele Aktionen von Spanien. Am Ende wäre sogar ein 2:1 nicht ganz so verkehrt gewesen für die Iberer, aber es sollte nicht sein. Über das gesamte Spiel aber ein verdientes 1:1 von beiden Mannschaften.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Torres Mensch.. ich mag ihn ja immer noch (mein Liverpool-Trikot mit ihm drauf hab ich immer noch), aber die dicke Chance kann er da auch mal machen.

So bleibt es dann spannend, naja.


----------



## Xidish (10. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ...


Ego, auch ich habe nicht immer die Ahnung, was Schirientscheidungen angeht.
Hätte auch so manches Mal anders entschieden.
Nur maße ich mir genau deshalb nicht an, so negativ über Schiri und Spieler zu urteilen. 

naja back to Spiel

hmm ... Irland gegen  Kroatien
Da habe ich ja mal gar keine Meinung zu.^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> hmm ... Irland gegen  Kroatien
> Da habe ich ja mal gar keine Meinung zu.^^



Ich bin ganz klar für Irland.

Fußballerisch ist das zwar nicht zu begründen, aber mir sind irische Pubs 100x lieber, als dieses unsägliche karierte Küchenhandtuchmuster kroatischer Trikots.
Auch wenn einem dieses Jahr dieser Anblick erspart wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Update:
Pfff, ne handgekurbelte Bahnschranke fällt ja schneller als der irische Torwart.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Juni 2012)

Mal abgesehen von Robbie Keane is Irland glaube ich so die einzige Mannschaft bei der ich mal so gar keinen kenne


----------



## zoizz (10. Juni 2012)

dislike Kroatien. Kaum führen die, liegen se nur noch aufm Boden und schinden Zeit. Eine Schlange hat mehr Rückgrat ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> liegen se nur noch aufm Boden



Trifft ja auf so manch eine Mannschaft zu. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben sich die Italiener (früher) auch gern mal hingelegt. In der Liga auch nicht unüblich. 
Mein Vorschlag: eine Saison auf Ascheplatz, dann lernen sie das Stehenbleiben wieder


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Seien wir mal ehrlich...wie gesagt bin nur Fußball Laie aber folgendes konnte sogar ich merken:
> 
> WM 2006: Alle schimpften über Gomez
> WM 2010: Alle schimpften über Gomez
> ...



Ja - weil es ganz einfach ein Stolpermax in Reinkultur ist. Er ist ein Knipser und er ist effizient, keine Frage. Aber das muss man von einem reinen Stürmer auch erwarten können und selbst das war nicht immer so.
In Sachen Technik ist er aber nicht einmal Durchschnitt. Und wirklich zusammenspielen kannst du mit dem auch nicht. Aber gut, im Falle der Nationalmannschaft hat man jetzt nicht so die Alternativen. Im Falle von Bayern hätte ich den gern ersetzt durch jemanden, der auch spielen kann.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2012)

Ich bin echt überrascht vom teilweise schönen Fußball der Kroaten. Mal gucken, ob die nicht vielleicht doch mit etwas Glück der Zweite in ihrer Gruppe werden. Es wird schwer, da sie nun noch Italien und Spanien vor der Haustür haben, aber man sollte ja niemals nie sagen. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja - weil es ganz einfach ein Stolpermax in Reinkultur ist. Er ist ein Knipser und er ist effizient, keine Frage. Aber das muss man von einem reinen Stürmer auch erwarten können und selbst das war nicht immer so.
> In Sachen Technik ist er aber nicht einmal Durchschnitt. Und wirklich zusammenspielen kannst du mit dem auch nicht. Aber gut, im Falle der Nationalmannschaft hat man jetzt nicht so die Alternativen. Im Falle von Bayern hätte ich den gern ersetzt durch jemanden, der auch spielen kann.



jo kann ich nur bestätigen...auch wenn er nunmal das entscheidende 1:0 gemacht hat,bleibt er durch sein rumgestehe und seinen technikdefiziten ein fremdkörper in der mannschaft...
und wer weiss:vlt hätten wir mit klose von anfang an 3:0 gewonnen...wir wissen doch aus erfahrung wie unsicher unsere mannschaft agiert wenn kein frühes tor fällt.das gegenteil zeigten spiele wi egegen england und argentinien 2010...da fiel früh ein tor und das gab sicherheit.dann spielen unsere total anders...am samstag fiel das tor spät udn danach began das richtige zittern,weil dann portugal alles nach vorne warf
und portugal war auch ziemlich schwach.die hätten wir eigentlich auseinanderfideln müssen und nicht son zitterspiel draus machen dürfen
schwacher start,aber trotzdem sieg.sah streckenweise nach dem guten alten rumpelfussball aus,wo deutschland schlecht spielte und trotzdme irgendwie gewann.bleibt zu hoffen das die deutschen durch den sieg ein wenig sicherheit getankt haben um gegen holland zu bestehen...


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wir wissen doch aus erfahrung wie unsicher unsere mannschaft agiert wenn kein frühes tor fällt


Kurios, nicht wahr? Die deutschen Fans sind großteils genauso. Das Spiel hat zwar 90 Minuten + Nachspielzeit, aber wenn Deutschland nicht binnen der ersten halben Stunde führt, werden alle nervös? Warum eigentlich, ist total sinnfrei und irgendwie lächerlich. Und wie man gegen Portugal gesehen hat kann man auch mit einem späten Tor gewinnen. Allerdings sollte sich am Spiel selbst mal was tun, unterhaltsam ist anders. Und eigentlich dachte ich dass es in erster Linie eben darum geht... Unterhaltung für die Massen und nicht nur blanker Ergebnisfußball. Hab ich mich wohl geirrt.

In der Hinsicht hab ich echt über Irland gestaunt. Obwohl die mit 2 Toren Abstand hinten lagen haben sie bis zur letzten Sekunde gekämpft und nicht aufgegeben. Jede andere Mannschaft hätte ab der 85. gesagt "Leck mich", aber die haben durchgezogen. Erfolglos, aber dennoch beachtenswert. Die Kroaten dagegen waren lächerlich, ansich guter Fußball wurde durch jede Menge Fallobst vor allem gegen Ende zunichte gemacht. Die möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als Europameister sehen, egal ob sie gut spielen. Kaum reißen sich die Italiener mal zusammen und kippen nicht alle 2 Minuten halb sterbend um, da machen es die Kroaten. Peinlich irgendwie.


----------



## dakona (11. Juni 2012)

Für mich als Deutsche/Grieche wahr das Spiel Spanien vs. Italien bis jetzt Fußballerisch das beste was ich seit langem gesehen habe.
Beide Mannschaften haben sich ja mal gar nichts geschenkt


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Unterhaltung für die Massen und nicht nur blanker Ergebnisfußball. Hab ich mich wohl geirrt.




das was du meinst kannst du in der bundesliga erwarten,aber nicht bei einer em...da geht es für spieler,trainer,werbepartner,sponsoren und fans nur um eines:weiter kommen,weiter feiern,weiter das gefühl haben dabei zu sein,weiter geld verdienen.und das so lange wie möglich...da fragt in einem jahr keiner mehr wie das spiel gegen portugal lief,sondern das wir gewonnen haben
udn ich denke genauso:was nützt den portugiesen mit ronaldo in schönheit gestorben zu sein...verloren ist verloren...
aber das was du meinst ist so der anspruch von vielen fans:es reicht nicht zu gewinnen,es muss auch noch schön gewesen sein...wir sind da auch ziemlich verwöhnt in der hinsicht,seit dem letzten großen turnier...
aber ich bin mir auch sicher das wir uns weiter steigern:löw muss nur schweini udn özil mal ordentlich in den arsch treten,schürle für müller bringen udn vorne klose rein...dann läuft das auch wieder richtig...


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Juni 2012)

Wir haben mit 19 Leuten bei uns das D-Spiel gesehen, 18 waren gegen Gomez, ich tippte auf ein 1:0 mit Tor von Gomez - ist es nicht geil wenn man Recht hat ?!  Gomez spielt wie ein klassischer Stürmer á la Makaay oder Romario, nie zu sehen und dann ein Tor. Sind wir doch froh dass wir gute Stürmer haben. Die Abwehr war auch überraschend gut, einmal mit einem tollen Hummels und mit Boateng der diese klasse Aktion hatte gegen Schönling Ronaldo, Wahnsinn. Das 1. Spiel gewonnen gegen den stärksten Gruppengegner, ist doch alles gut bis dato. Das Mittelfeld muß noch aufwachen in die EM finden dann geht alles.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Das 1. Spiel gewonnen gegen den stärksten Gruppengegner, ist doch alles gut bis dato. Das Mittelfeld muß noch aufwachen in die EM finden dann geht alles.




naja,vor der em war sicherlich holland der stärkste gegner in unserer gruppe,wenn nicht sogar der favorit für den ersten platz....da rangierte portugal knapp über dänemark...
wird sicherlich für uns nicht einfacher das die holländer jetzt gewinnen *müssen*...besser für uns ist es zwar das wir nicht wiedre das spiel machen müssen, wie gegen10 verteidigende portugiesen,aber ein gutes gefühl will sich bei mir da trotzdem nicht einstellen...nur gut das die holländer wahrscheinlich wieder robben aufstellen werden...


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das was du meinst kannst du in der bundesliga erwarten,aber nicht bei einer em...


Genau anders herum wird ein Schuh draus. Ergebnisfußball erwartet man in der Liga. SV 1 gegen FC 2. Spieltag X, Ergebnis Y, Tabellenplatz Z. Schonmal Bundesliga Manager oder Anstoss gespielt? Die bestehen nicht umsonst aus seitenweise Statistiken und Tabellen.

In einem Turnier, was nur alle 4 Jahre stattfindet, wo viele verschiedene Nationen aufeinandertreffen und teils ebenso die Fans aus diesen Ländern, da erwarte ich schöne Spiele. Spiele die Spaß machen anzuschauen. Unterschiedlichste Spielstile. Party in der Fanmeile oder im Garten beim Public Viewing. Ja ich gehe sogar soweit zu erwarten, dass mich der Liveticker bei bild.de gut unterhält, so ich dem Spiel grad nicht beiwohne.

Einfach 3 Wochen gute Stimmung, guten Fußball und gute Show. Danach kann von mir aus wieder 4 Jahre lang nüchterner Ligafußball angesagt sein. Für die kurze Zeit einer EM/ WM werden ein paar nett anzusehende Spiele, die im Idealfall noch gewonnen werden, von den Herren Sport- und Werbemillionären ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein.



shadow24 schrieb:


> da geht es für spieler,trainer,werbepartner,sponsoren und fans nur um eines: weiter geld verdienen


Der Rest ist unwichtig.Leider.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> In einem Turnier, was nur alle 4 Jahre stattfindet, wo viele verschiedene Nationen aufeinandertreffen und teils ebenso die Fans aus diesen Ländern, da erwarte ich schöne Spiele. Spiele die Spaß machen anzuschauen. Unterschiedlichste Spielstile. Party in der Fanmeile oder im Garten beim Public Viewing. Ja ich gehe sogar soweit zu erwarten, dass mich der Liveticker bei bild.de gut unterhält, so ich dem Spiel grad nicht beiwohne.




das sind idealvorstellungen die keine mannschaft erfüllen kann dank des druckes von aussen...überleg doch mal was wäre wenn deutschland verloren hätte.ne nationale katatstrophe...
wenn ich das schon alleine an den autofähnchen sehe:vor dem spiel sah ich vlt mal ein oder zwei autos von hundert mit nem fähnchen...das hat sich seit gestern verzehnfacht...udn das wird mit jedem sieg mehr...

udn du schreibst es ja auch selber:die treffen alle 4(2) jahre zur wm/em aufeinander.die krönung aller spiele für jeden der davon betroffen ist...

in der bundesliga kannst du immer mal ein spiel bei haben wo du verlierst...ok,abhaken,weiter...da hast du dann noch 33 spiele um dein fehler gut zu machen....
in einem turnier kann jede niederlage das ende bedeuten.da ist doch jedes spiel enorm wichtig.udn gerade in unserer gruppe mit portugal und holland als gegner kann man keinen schönheitspreis gewinnen.drei spiele wo du 90 minuten volle anspannung hast.drei spiele die über die schande einer nation entscheiden.drei spiele wo du dir null fehler erlauben kannst...udn das ist das minimalziel...danach gehts ja erst richtig los im viertelfinale...


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Ach da wird echt alles wieder schlecht geredet. Das klang beim letzten Turnier alles ganz anders. Die EM ging gerade erst los, wir hatten bisher ein einziges Spiel. Man kann´s auch echt übertreiben 
Eigentlich bin ich imer total pessimistisch  Wir waren auch die bisher die am meisten Stimmung gemacht haben meiner Meinung nach...

Ich persönlich fand diesmal übrigens auch das wir nach dem Tor besser gespielt haben. Klar, die Portugiesen kamen zu Chancen weil sie alles nach vorne geworfen haben, dadurch wurden aber auch Räume frei da hinten nicht mehr so gemauert werden konnte. Natürlich blieb dann durch ne klasse Abwehrarbeit auch die 0 hinten stehen glücklicherweise...


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach da wird echt alles wieder schlecht geredet. Das klang beim letzten Turnier alles ganz anders. Die EM ging gerade erst los, wir hatten bisher ein einziges Spiel. Man kann´s auch echt übertreiben


/sign
Na wenigstens passt das Schlechtgerede sehr zur Schlagzeile der Bild heute (hab's vorhin an der Kasse gelesen). 
Manche Menschen haben vielleicht Probleme ...

ps.
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das heutige Spiel Frankreich gegen England (tippe auf Frankreich). 
Wann fängt das nochmal an (zu faul jetzt zu suchen)?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Um 18 Uhr...

Ja die Franzosen werden ja so gehyped irgendwie... Kann gar nich verstehen wieso, allerdings glaube ich auch das die gute Chancen gegen England haben... Vielleicht nehmen die sich ja auch gegenseitig die Punkte weg


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich 0 Ahnung, wie stark England und Frankreich derzeit sind.
Das war total blind getippt - ohne irgendwelche Medien/Freundes-Beeinflussung. 

Argh ... 18 Uhr ... wie doof - bin von 17 Uhr bis 20 Uhr in der Kreativwerkstatt mit Kindern (11Jährigen Pupertierenden^^).
Das macht zwar auch viel Spaß - nur Fußball um 18 Uhr ist da nicht möglich.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Um 18 Uhr...
> 
> Ja die Franzosen werden ja so gehyped irgendwie... Kann gar nich verstehen wieso




liegt wahrscheinlich an den 21 spielen die sie in folge nicht verloren haben 

es werden die mannschaften oft  an ihren serien gemessen...allerdings wird das wohl son gehacke wie spanien gegen italien udn eher ein 0:0 als ne torflut...aber spannend wird es allemal werden...


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2012)

2:0 für England ist mein Tipp. Favoriten werden dieses Jahr ja wieder aussortiert 

Thema Gomez: ich mag ihn nicht. Stürmer, die man anschiessen muss damit sie treffen mag ich aber generell nicht. Klose ist imho besser an der Position, weil er auch aus dem Spiel heraus mal aufs Tor geht und richtig mitspielt und nicht immer auf die anderen angewiesen ist. Ich denke aber auch, dass Klose gegen die Niederlande aufs Feld kommt.
Frag mich noch, wo ich das Spiel schaue. Ich kann von mir zuhause aus die "Nieuwstraat/Neustraße" sehen, sind keine 100 Meter Luftlinie. Bei Holland und Deutschland Spielen wird die gesperrt und ist nur noch für Anwohner erreichbar. Die eine Seite Holland, die andere Deutschland


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon alleine an den autofähnchen sehe:vor dem spiel sah ich vlt mal ein oder zwei autos von hundert mit nem fähnchen...das hat sich seit gestern verzehnfacht...udn das wird mit jedem sieg mehr...


Die betreffenden Spieler/ Mannschaften befinden sich aber derzeit gar nicht im Land, so dass sie von den (in meinen Augen sagenhaft peinlichen) Autofähnchen nicht viel mitbekommen.



shadow24 schrieb:


> udn du schreibst es ja auch selber:die treffen alle 4(2) jahre zur wm/em aufeinander.die krönung aller spiele für jeden der davon betroffen ist...


Richtig. Die Krönung der eigenen Karriere. Und das ja nicht nur im ideellen Sinne ("Ich hab meinem Land Ehre gemacht") sondern vor allem auch in persönlicher Hinsicht. Welche Plattform ist für einen Sportler besser geeignet um sich zu präsentieren als so ein Event? EM/ WM/ CL für einen Fußballer? Olympia für Leichtathleten? Weltcup für Wintersportler? Eben, gibt nix. Alle Augen sind darauf gerichtet, international. So etwas zieht mehr Blicke auf sich als das eine Landesliga jemals könnte (was man allein schon an den vielen weiblichen Individuen sieht, die samstäglichen Clubfußball gähnend langweilig finden, aber bei jeder WM buntgeschmückt und peinlicherweise zu Experten und Vorzeigejublern mutieren). Etablierte Spieler haben die Chance, ihren Marktwert enorm zu steigern. Neulinge haben die Chance, einen solchen Wert überhaupt erstmal zu erschließen. Es hat ja seine Gründe, dass kurz nach solchen Events reihenweise Sportler alle erdenklichen Konsumprodukte zieren. Und was ist besser für die Eigenwerbung, als gut zu spielen?

Und genau auch aus solchen Gründen bleibe ich dabei, sehr wohl ansehnliche Spiele erwarten zu wollen. Zumal sich schönes Spiel und Gewinnen ja nicht zwangsläufig ausschließt. Diese Denkweise stammt noch aus den frühen 90ern, als Deutschland sich durch die Spiele ackerte und dann auch mal gewann. Oft wusste keiner so richtig warum, aber es funktionierte halt. Wir schreiben aber 2012 und wie man bspw. an einem FC Barcelona sieht, ist Schönspielerei + ein daraus resultierender Sieg keine Utopie. Also Mut zum Vorzeigespiel!



shadow24 schrieb:


> liegt wahrscheinlich an den 21 spielen die sie in folge nicht verloren haben


Abwarten. Irland hatte doch auch so eine Siegesserie und gestern dann 1:3 verkackt. Es dürfte also spannend bleiben.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und genau auch aus solchen Gründen bleibe ich dabei, sehr wohl ansehnliche Spiele erwarten zu wollen. Zumal sich schönes Spiel und Gewinnen ja nicht zwangsläufig ausschließt. Diese Denkweise stammt noch aus den frühen 90ern, als Deutschland sich durch die Spiele ackerte und dann auch mal gewann. Oft wusste keiner so richtig warum, aber es funktionierte halt. Wir schreiben aber 2012 und wie man bspw. an einem FC Barcelona sieht, ist Schönspielerei + ein daraus resultierender Sieg keine Utopie. Also Mut zum Vorzeigespiel!



versteh mich nicht falsch:ich wünsche mir auch nix mehr als eine grandios aufspielende(zumindest) deutsche manschaft,die herrlichen fussball bietet mit hacke,spitze,ein,zwei drei...und dann mit einem 4:0-Sieg vom Platz geht...alles schon da gewesen und kann auch wieder kommen,aber,ich wiederhole mich dabei wahrscheinlich, es bleibt trotz allem eine idealvorstellung...

barcelona,als anbetungswürdig eingespielte mannschaft,hochkarätig besetzt mit mehrern weltstars,die jeden,aber auch wirklich jeden tag,zusammen trainieren udn zusammengewachsen sind und auf ihrer art fast einzigartig weltweit sind, mit einer ländermannschaft,die sich alle paar monate in wechselnder besetzung mal zu einem freundschafts/quali-spiel zusammenfindet, zu vergleichen ist natürlich etwas weit hergeholt... 

spanien,die ja nun mal fast nur aus barca udn real-spieler bestehen hat so eine ebene fast erreicht,aber man hat gesehen das sie nicht unbesiegbar sind.udn schön war an dem spiel wahrlich nicht viel,da jeder quadratzenmtimeter des platzes umgegraben wurde udn damit meine ansicht bestätigt,das man mit schönspielerei halt auch nicht das turnier gewinnen wird...

ich lass mich diesbezüglich aber auch gerne überraschen im laufe des turniers...


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Also in meinen Kreisen nennen wir den Gomez schon "Flipper" 

Und Irland hatte auch so eine krasse Serie? Gegen wen haben die denn dann gespielt? xD
Naja aber 21 Spiele sind nicht wenig das stimmt. Is halt nur die Frage inwiefern man das ernst nehmen kann. Ich dachte die haben halt einfach nur keins ihrer Testspiele verkackt und werden deshalb so hoch gehandelt...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also in meinen Kreisen nennen wir den Gomez schon "Flipper"
> 
> Und Irland hatte auch so eine krasse Serie? Gegen wen haben die denn dann gespielt? xD
> Naja aber 21 Spiele sind nicht wenig das stimmt. Is halt nur die Frage inwiefern man das ernst nehmen kann. Ich dachte die haben halt einfach nur keins ihrer Testspiele verkackt und werden deshalb so hoch gehandelt...




ne waren wohl "nur" 13 oder so...aber u.a. gegen so hochkaräter wie armenien,mazedonien,ungarn udn die starken ....tschechen...


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ne waren wohl "nur" 13 oder so...aber u.a. gegen so hochkaräter wie armenien,mazedonien,ungarn udn die starken ....tschechen...


Und die haben bis dahin noch nie einen Fußball gesehen? Man darf wohl nur gegen die absolute Elite gewinnen damit das was zählt?


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2012)

Frankreich hat nicht nur 21 Spiele lang nicht verloren, sondern teilweise auch echt guten Fußball gespielt. Deren neuer Trainer hat der Mannschaft ein neues Leben eingehaucht, zudem sie ja offiziell nur bis ins Halbfinale kommen wollen. Die Franzosen sollte man echt nicht unterschätzen, nur weil sie bei der WM vor zwei Jahren sehr schwach aufgetreten sind. Und zuletzt haben sie ja auch Deutschland bezwungen...


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

Hab das Spiel (obwohl ich Fußball nicht viel abgewinnen kann) gesehen am Samstag und fand die ersten 70 Minuten unspannend, vor allem weil meine Übertragung im Vergleich zu den Nachbarn wohl 5 Sekunden Latenz hat und die schon losjubelten, als die bei mir noch im Angriff waren *g*


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und die haben bis dahin noch nie einen Fußball gesehen? Man darf wohl nur gegen die absolute Elite gewinnen damit das was zählt?




es gibt zwar keine fussballzwerge mehr aber die eben erwähnten länder armenien und mazedonien sind dem begriff doch noch ziemlich nahe.nicht zu vergleichen mit luxemburg oder liechtenstein,aber weit entfernt vom europäischen standard...desweiteren möchte ich die leistung der iren nicht schmälern,aber zu den großen zählen sie durch diesen erfolg noch lange nicht...trap macht gute arbeit dort udn mir gefällt trotz der mauertaktik der irische fussball ganz gut,zumal das nicht solche gegelten typen sind die sich selbst produzieren wollen auf dieser em-bühne,sondern durch eine geschlossene manschaftsleistung beeindrucken...


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Hehe genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt, Frankreich und England teilen sich die Punkte, genau wie die Italiener und die Spanier...

Die Schweden haben eben gerade den Ausgleich kassiert, ebenfalls 1:1 im Moment... Naja is na nich ne halbe Stunde...


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Genau anders herum wird ein Schuh draus. Ergebnisfußball erwartet man in der Liga. SV 1 gegen FC 2. Spieltag X, Ergebnis Y, Tabellenplatz Z. Schonmal Bundesliga Manager oder Anstoss gespielt? Die bestehen nicht umsonst aus seitenweise Statistiken und Tabellen.
> 
> In einem Turnier, was nur alle 4 Jahre stattfindet, wo viele verschiedene Nationen aufeinandertreffen und teils ebenso die Fans aus diesen Ländern, da erwarte ich schöne Spiele. Spiele die Spaß machen anzuschauen. Unterschiedlichste Spielstile. Party in der Fanmeile oder im Garten beim Public Viewing. Ja ich gehe sogar soweit zu erwarten, dass mich der Liveticker bei bild.de gut unterhält, so ich dem Spiel grad nicht beiwohne.



Und was bringt es dir, wenn du gleich mit vollem Risiko drauf losspielst und dich in der Vorrunde verabschiedest? Da möchte ich die Fans dann hören, glaubst du ehrlich, dass da die ganze Nation glücklich und zufrieden ist, weil man zwar rausgeflogen, aber dennoch schön gespielt hat? In erster Linie zählen auch in der Europa-/Weltmeisterschaft Titel. Wann wer Weltmeister geworden ist, daran erinnert man sich. Aber bestimmt nicht, wann welche Mannschaft ein super Spiel gemacht hat und am Ende aber doch als Verlierer vom Platz ging. Es geht in erster Linie darum, zu gewinnen. Wie man gewonnen hat, da kräht schon nach wenigen Wochen kein Hahn mehr danach. Und ein schönes Spiel, welches man aber am Ende verloren hat, dass interessiert schon nach wenigen Tagen kein Schwein mehr.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

schweden :'(


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Oh man die Schweden eieiei  Die Ukraine hat das Ding tatsächlich gedreht mit nem Doppelschlag von Shevchenko...

Mal was anderes bezüglich unserer aktuellen Situation im Bezug auf die jüngsten Ausschreitungen in den Stadien in diesem Jahr...

Fand ich mal ganz nett. Das ganze mal aus der Sicht von Fans die involviert sind und nicht von irgendwelchen "Fußball-Experten", die sich in gewisse Talksendungen setzen und ihre Weisheiten von sich geben... 
Die Berichterstattung unterscheidet sich inzwischen ja kaum noch von der in Sachen "Killerspiele" wenn mal so will...

Ein bissel länger, aber lohnt sich...



Spoiler






> *Aktuelle Situation in Fußballdeutschland*
> 
> 
> STOP! SO kann es nicht weitergehen! Diese einleitenden Worte eines Artikels in der BILDZeitung
> ...






Quelle: http://since1899.de/...alldeutschland/
PDF: http://uf97.de/Infos...ion_06-2012.pdf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2012)

det är synd ... :/ 

Aber naja, ich habs irgendwie nicht anderes erwartet. Mal schauen, wie es gegen die Großen geht. Mit viel Pech wird Schweden letzter.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte eigentlich Larsson hätte schon längst aufgehört... Entweder hab ich das total falsch in Erinnerung, oder er is irgendwie in die Nationalmannschaft zurückgekehrt...
Naja, geholfen hat es jedenfalls nix...


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2012)

Sheva 

In Milan war er einer der besten Stürmer Europas. Der Schritt zu Chelsea hat ihm allerdings nicht geholfen.


----------



## orkman (12. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> es gibt zwar keine fussballzwerge mehr aber die eben erwähnten länder armenien und mazedonien sind dem begriff doch noch ziemlich nahe.nicht zu vergleichen mit luxemburg oder liechtenstein,aber weit entfernt vom europäischen standard....




hmm dazu kann ich nur sagen dass bei uns (luxemburg) die fussball"profis" alle einen richtigen job machen und jedesmal nur in ihrer freizeit trainieren ... das sind alles baenker,etc etc ... die dann nach der arbeit mal 1-2 stunden trainieren ... leider nicht zu vergleichen mit andern laendern ;( ... da wundert es mich dann nicht dass wir nie in ein turnier kommen ... obwohl ich sie da mal gern sehen wuerd ... dabei sein ist alles


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm dazu kann ich nur sagen dass bei uns (luxemburg) die fussball"profis" alle einen richtigen job machen und jedesmal nur in ihrer freizeit trainieren ... das sind alles baenker,etc etc ... die dann nach der arbeit mal 1-2 stunden trainieren ... leider nicht zu vergleichen mit andern laendern ;( ... da wundert es mich dann nicht dass wir nie in ein turnier kommen ... obwohl ich sie da mal gern sehen wuerd ... dabei sein ist alles




ihr müsstet mal eine amateur-wm ins leben rufen....nur die kleinsten staaten,wie liechtenstein,luxemburg,monaco,san marino,nord-irland,andorra für europa und dann noch weltweit so kleine  länder dazu...einziger schwachpunkt dabei:wo soll das stattfinden?


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ihr müsstet mal eine amateur-wm ins leben rufen....nur die kleinsten staaten,wie liechtenstein,luxemburg,monaco,san marino,nord-irland,andorra für europa und dann noch weltweit so kleine länder dazu


Schon allein der Gedanke klingt bemitleidenswert.^^ Lass mal. Liechtenstein ist ein vermögendes Fürstentum und hat als eines der wenigsten Länder keine Staatsverschuldung. Dafür eben auch keine ernstzunehmende Fußballmannschaft. Aber wenn ich die Wahl für Deutschland hätte - ich glaub ich würde tauschen.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes bezüglich unserer aktuellen Situation im Bezug auf die jüngsten Ausschreitungen in den Stadien in diesem Jahr...
> 
> Fand ich mal ganz nett. Das ganze mal aus der Sicht von Fans die involviert sind und nicht von irgendwelchen "Fußball-Experten", die sich in gewisse Talksendungen setzen und ihre Weisheiten von sich geben...
> Die Berichterstattung unterscheidet sich inzwischen ja kaum noch von der in Sachen "Killerspiele" wenn mal so will...
> ...



Dem stimme ich nicht zu, sorry. Natürlich ist es leicht, Politiker und "hohe" Tiere zu zitieren, da sie gern mal Unsinn vom Stapel lassen, doch das Problem liegt in der Gesellschaft und dabei, daß sich eine gewisse "radikalere" Fanart eingebürgert hat. Bin öfters in diversen Stadien als Zuschauer unterwegs und mittlerweile würde ich meine Kiddis nur noch in ausgewählte Stadien/Partien mitnehmen, da 1.selbst viele "normal-Fans" in den Sitzblöcken schlimmer aufführen als noch vor 10 Jahren und 2. man vermehrt Rangeleien und total sich daneben benehmende "Fans" vor und nach dem Spiel rumlaufen hat. Das geht teilweise gar nicht mehr, und so schlimm war es definitiv nocht vor vielen Jahren. Das ist mein Empfinden hierzu.


----------



## Lari (12. Juni 2012)

Heute abend findet ja ein Risiko-Spiel statt, eben gerade erst realisiert. Wieso hab ich im Verdacht, dass a) heute abend was passiert und im Stadion ordentlich Pyro zu sehen sein wird und b) das dann wieder instrumentalisiert wird um sie mit den deutschen Fans gleichzustellen und alle Pyro-Anhänger sowie Ultras zu dämonisieren? 

Oder täusch ich mich und es bleibt friedlich? Was meint ihr?
Hier der Hintergrund-Bericht: http://www.kleinezei...sikospiel.story

Edit: @ Wolfmania
Ich weiß nicht wie es mit der Gewaltbereitschaft aussieht, aber auch vor 10 Jahren schon wurde massiv in deutschen Stadien gezündelt. Eigentlich kein Heimspiel verging bei dem nicht eine Rauchbombe/Bengalo auch im Heimblock gezündet wurde. Es ist sogar eher besser geworden. Hab bei 18 Heimspielen nur 2 - 3 Pyroaktionen bei den Gästen gesehen und eine lächerliche Bengalo beim letzten Heimspiel, als man im Abstiegsduell gegen den KSC gewann, wobei dann die KSC Anhänger den Businessblock stürmten und Krawall wollten). Aber auch das eher die Ausnahme, zumeist wars bei uns friedlich.

Hinsichtlich der Pyro-Aktionen ist der DFB selbst schuld. Vor der Saison sich mit der ProPyro Initiative an einen Tisch setzen, 5 pyrofreie Spieltage für weiterführende Gespräche verlangen (was auch eingehalten wurde) und dann danach nichts mehr von Gesprächen wissen wollen. Da kann mans ich nur verarscht vorkommen


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Mein Tipp für heute?

Griechenland 0:0 Tschechien
Polen 1:3 Russland


Und was wird heute Abend beim "Risikospiel" passieren? Absolut rein gar nichts! 



Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...



Hab ich halt irgendwie ein ganz anderes empfinden. Und ich bin auch in den so verufenen Stehblöcken unterwegs. Nicht immer, manchmal besuche ich auch Spiele auf den normalen Rängen mit Leuten die keine Dauerkarte haben und da bekomme ich sowas genauso wenig mit...
Sind es etwa gerade die Frankfurter die unüblich friedlich miteiander umgehen?  Liegt vielleicht auch an dem großen Polizeiaufgebot das immer bei Heimspielen herrscht. Auswärts sieht das ein wenig anders aus gebe ich zu. Da ist halt der Großteil der sogenannten Problemfans mit dabei. In der 2. Liga war man halt auch in kleineren Stadien unterwegs, dort waren die Kontrollen natürlich bei weitem nicht so wie in den meisten großen Stadien der Klubs der 1. Liga.
Und in der 2. Liga sind auch viel mehr Ostdeutsche Vereine unterwegs und dort herrscht allgemein eine höhe Gewaltbereitschaft, da halt dort der Einfluss der rechten Szene relativ groß ist.

Ich stimme dem was in diesem Text gesagt wurde auch nicht in allen Punkten zu. Das eine Steigerung der Gewalt durch die Polizei zugenommen hat kann ich zum Beispiel gar nicht bestätigen. Das die Gewalt in den letzten Jahren nicht zugenommen hat dagegen schon. Einzig allein das Interesse und die Übertreibungen der Medien mag vielleicht den Schein erwecken.
Das gewisse Gruppierungen zur Gewalt neigen steht außer Frage, sowas muss auch unterbunden werden.
Aber wenn den Zuständigen nichts besseres einfällt als ein Alkoholverbot in den Stadien und der Abschaffung der Stehplätze, dann liegen die Probleme meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt da wo man zuächst glauben mag...


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber wenn den Zuständigen nichts besseres einfällt als ein Alkoholverbot in den Stadien und der Abschaffung der Stehplätze, dann liegen die Probleme meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt da wo man zuächst glauben mag...



das stimmt, im Stadion ohne ein Bierchen inner Hand ist iwie kaum vorstellbar...früher waren wir regelm. im Stehplatzbereich zugegen, doch im Alter (ü30) sitze ich auch gern mal angenehm an der Mittellinie oder lass mich manchmal zu vip einladen (mjam). Ist halt nur mein Empfinden dass die Stimmung generell ein wenig extremer wird, was echt schade ist. Selbst bei "Gurkenspielen" bei denen es um nix mehr geht ist mir manchmal zu viel Agressivität bei einigen Zuschauern, was mir früher nicht so aufgefallen ist. Das meinte ich. Klar sind immer mal besoffene dabei, aber die haben früher wenigstens in der Ecke gepennt  Hab vor einigen Jahren auch mal eine aufs Maul bekommen, weil ich halt leider das "falsche" Trikot anhatte, als "meine" Mannschaft einen Elfer bekam. Kommt vor, Pech gehabt.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> das stimmt, im Stadion ohne ein Bierchen inner Hand ist iwie kaum vorstellbar...früher waren wir regelm. im Stehplatzbereich zugegen, doch im Alter (ü30) sitze ich auch gern mal angenehm an der Mittellinie oder lass mich manchmal zu vip einladen (mjam). Ist halt nur mein Empfinden dass die Stimmung generell ein wenig extremer wird, was echt schade ist.




der satz hätte auch 1:1 von mir stammen können...
bin jetzt mittlerweile auch in das sitzplatzlager gewechselt und hab auch das gefühl dass die gewaltbereitschaft gestiegen ist udn irgendwie auch exzessiver...klingt zwar schon wie ne alte phrase,aber: ich kenn das noch wenn blut fliesst oder jemand am boden liegt ist schluss...heute hab ich das gefühl geht das erst richtig los wenn jemand zu boden geht.udn das ist richtig scheisse.wer zu boden geht hat echt ein massives problem...
klar kam das damals auch vor das es heftiger wurde,aber das waren echte ausnahmen wennn da jemand ne ernsthafte verletzung hatte udn der krankenwagen gerufen wurde udn heute hör ich alle 30 min ein krankenwagen vorm stadion fahren


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut, die blöden Griechen haben verloren. Damit können sie sich fast schon verabschieden!

Jetzt hoffen wir natürlich alle auf einen Sieg unserer Mannschaft morgen... Dann kann ich wieder schön rumfahren und Flagge zeigen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Und zur Bundesliga:



> "In der DFB-Erklärung heißt es dazu: &#8222; Jeweils einen Teilausschluss der Öffentlichkeit für das erste Heimspiel der Saison zuzüglich einer Geldstrafe beantragt der Kontrollausschuss für die Vereine Hertha BSC Berlin, 1. FC Köln, Eintracht Frankfurt und Dynamo Dresden. Geht es nach den Strafanträgen, so dürfen Hertha, Köln und Frankfurt für ihre Heimpremieren der neuen Runde jeweils nur 15000 Karten für ihre Anhänger zuzüglich 5000 Karten für die Gästefans verkaufen und müssen darüber hinaus je 50000 Euro Strafe bezahlen. Die Stehplatzbereiche müssen komplett geschlossen bleiben, es kommen nur Sitzplatzkarten in den Verkauf.&#8220;





Bei Dusseldorf sollen es angeblich sogar 100.000&#8364; Strafe sein und es soll evtl. ein Geisterspiel für die geben. Die Karlsruher erwartet auch ein Heimspiel unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit...

Quelle: 
http://www.spox.com/de/sport/fussball/bundesliga/1206/News/geisterspiel-geldstrafe-fortuna-duesseldorf-dfb-kontrollausschuss-hertha-bsc-karlsruher-sc-eintracht-frankfurt.html


----------



## Lari (13. Juni 2012)

Tjoa ego, verdient ist es auch für euch allemal


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> der satz hätte auch 1:1 von mir stammen können...
> bin jetzt mittlerweile auch in das sitzplatzlager gewechselt und hab auch das gefühl dass die gewaltbereitschaft gestiegen ist udn irgendwie auch exzessiver...klingt zwar schon wie ne alte phrase,aber: ich kenn das noch wenn blut fliesst oder jemand am boden liegt ist schluss...heute hab ich das gefühl geht das erst richtig los wenn jemand zu boden geht.udn das ist richtig scheisse.wer zu boden geht hat echt ein massives problem...
> klar kam das damals auch vor das es heftiger wurde,aber das waren echte ausnahmen wennn da jemand ne ernsthafte verletzung hatte udn der krankenwagen gerufen wurde udn heute hör ich alle 30 min ein krankenwagen vorm stadion fahren



Ist nicht nur euer Empfinden, sondern ist tatsächlich so. Ich hab, als ich noch beim ASB war, bei vielen Heimspielen im Stadion zum Sandienst gestanden, mich da mal mit dem Einsatzleiter unterhalten, der schon wirklich, wirklich lange dabei ist. Der meinte auch nur "Was die teilweise heute abziehen, ist echt nicht mehr schön, so übel war das früher nicht." Ich erinnere mich immer noch an das Spiel Mainz - Rostock, wo sich Rostocker Fans ohne Mainzer Beteiligung oder dass es gegen die Polizei ging gegenseitig Pfefferspray in die Augen gesprüht haben. Das Ende vom Lied waren über 20 Leute, denen die Augen ausgespült werden mussten. Teilweise natürlich schön aggressiv gegen uns dann, sodass unsere Trupps grundsätzlich minimum 2 Polizisten dabei hatten für einen Patienten.  Was soll ich dazu noch groß sagen?

Mal schauen, wo ich heute Abend das Spiel gucke, bin mir noch unsicher. Draußen wohl eher nicht, wenn ich mir hier das Wetter angucke :/


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich immer noch an das Spiel Mainz - Rostock, wo sich Rostocker Fans ohne Mainzer Beteiligung oder dass es gegen die Polizei ging gegenseitig Pfefferspray in die Augen gesprüht haben.



Naja aber ganz ehrlich... Das sind dann generell die letzten Vollidioten, das hat dann auch absolut nix mit dem Fußball zu tun... Das is echt das dämlichste was ich je gehört habe...  Das hätten die wahrscheinlich auch irgendwo anders gemacht ^^
Vielleicht haben sie das da gemacht weil sie wussten das sie dort auf schnelle ärztliche Hilfe hoffen können und nutzten das um gleich für die nächste Nazi-Demo zu trainieren... Sind generell nich alles so die hellsten da "drüben", zumindestens unter den Fangruppen


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja aber ganz ehrlich... Das sind dann generell die letzten Vollidioten, das hat dann auch absolut nix mit dem Fußball zu tun... Das is echt das dämlichste was ich je gehört habe...  Das hätten die wahrscheinlich auch irgendwo anders gemacht ^^
> Vielleicht haben sie das da gemacht weil sie wussten das sie dort auf schnelle ärztliche Hilfe hoffen können und nutzten das um gleich für die nächste Nazi-Demo zu trainieren... Sind generell nich alles so die hellsten da "drüben", zumindestens unter den Fangruppen



Hätten sie mit Sicherheit auch. Rostock sind wohl mit die übelsten "Fans", wie ich das damals so mitbekommen hab. Na ja, das waren Zweitligazeiten, die sind ja nun vorbei, im neuen Stadion arbeite ich eh nicht mehr, bin ja nicht mehr beim ASB.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

Naja es gibt noch ein paar schlimmere da drüben aber naja die sind generell alle von einem Schlag... Viel rechter Einfluss sag ich mal...



ego1899 schrieb:


> Und was wird heute Abend beim "Risikospiel" passieren? Absolut rein gar nichts!



Seht ihr ich hatte recht, während dem Spiel is gar nix passiert 
(Also wegen Polen & Russland)

Schönes Tor von Blascykowski übrigens...


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja es gibt noch ein paar schlimmere da drüben aber naja die sind generell alle von einem Schlag... Viel rechter Einfluss sag ich mal...



Unser Trupp (gut, eigentlich waren wir ne KTW-Besatzung, standen aber während dem Spiel mit unserem Rucksack im Stadion) stand komplett auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Gästeblocks. Die einschlägigen Sprüche (so viel zum Thema rechter Einfluss) kamen teilweise lauter bei uns an als die Rufe der Mainzer direkt hinter uns.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

Ja das liegt daran das die Mainzer ziemliche Muschis sind 

So doof es klingt aber wer mal Frankfurter Auswärtsspiele verfolgt sieht das wir eigentlich immer lauter sind als die Gastgeber und das über 90 Minuten 

Naja wie auch immer ich werde jetzt mal losziehen und morgen betrunken wiederkommen... Hoffentlich mit guter Laune 

Gutes Spiel!


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

Kuckt mal heute alle Schland, damit ich verzögerungsfrei Diablo 3 spielen kann. Die letzten Abende waren mir eine Spur zu laggy.

Danke.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja wie auch immer ich werde jetzt mal losziehen und morgen betrunken wiederkommen... Hoffentlich mit guter Laune



wir treffen uns heute wieder mit ca. 10 mann und grillen schön vorher,dann lecker kurze und pressbetankung mit bier...entweder gibts frustsaufen bei ner neiderlage,oder bei einem sieg gegen holland durchmachen weil wir dann höchstwahrscheinlich im viertelfinale stehen und holland raus ist 
auf alle fälle hab ich morgen einen tag frei....das hab ich immer nach einem spiel gegen den erzrivalen...


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

du weißt aber schon, dass space marines nicht auf alk reagieren oder?  obwohl sich space wuffs immer zugöbeln müssen ^^
aber ich werd wohl mit ein paar leuten das selbe machen


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die haben schiss würd ich mal sagen


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon, dass space marines nicht auf alk reagieren oder?  obwohl sich space wuffs immer zugöbeln müssen ^^
> aber ich werd wohl mit ein paar leuten das selbe machen




du weisst doch wie die wolves das immer machen:wir fügen unserem ale ein bestimmtes gift zu,sodass wir auch einen rausch erleben können 
danach nehmen wir noch das haus auseinander und treten noch n paar orks in den arsch...


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

achja derwurz hieß das gelumpe ^^ was fürn saufverein  wenn die jetzt noch gegen die kugel bolzen würden


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> achja derwurz hieß das gelumpe ^^ was fürn saufverein  wenn die jetzt noch gegen die kugel bolzen würden



dann würde ich all mein geld auf deutschland als europameister setzen...


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

achja btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja es gibt noch ein paar schlimmere da drüben aber naja die sind generell alle von einem Schlag... Viel rechter Einfluss sag ich mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Stadion wars ruhig, aber drumherum gings gut ab  Wie sagte der Moderator in etwa? Das Polizistenaufgebot vor den russischen Fans wirkt etwas lächerlich, wären sie mal lieber in den Straßen Warschaus.
Und ja, das Tor war schön


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

Boateng wurde von seiner Freundin verlassen wegen der Affäre mit Gina Lisa wenn der jetzt heute abend müll zusammspielt dann wär ich dafür das wir Gina Lisa des Landes verweisen ^^

Und Merkel ist Landesveräterin

http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/angela-merkel/merkel-traegt-oranje-24638892.bild.html 

Mit einen Mann hätte es das nicht gegeben


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Boateng wurde von seiner Freundin verlassen wegen der Affäre mit Gina Lisa wenn der jetzt heute abend müll zusammspielt dann wär ich dafür das wir Gina Lisa des Landes verweisen ^^



Boateng und seine Freundin haben sich doch schon Ende des letzten Jahres getrennt. Da war doch noch gar nichts mit Gina Lisa? o.O


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

ebend pro7 taffe haben die das gesagt ^^


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die haben für jedes team eine puppe ^^


----------



## Ogil (13. Juni 2012)

Hmm - bevor es nachher in den Pub geht um mit ein paar anderen Deutschen das Spiel zu gucken, sollte ich wohl nochmal nach Hause und das T-Shirt wechseln. Die Entscheidung im Halbschlaf fuer ein knall-oranges Shirt war irgendwie nicht durchdacht


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hmm - bevor es nachher in den Pub geht um mit ein paar anderen Deutschen das Spiel zu gucken, sollte ich wohl nochmal nach Hause und das T-Shirt wechseln. Die Entscheidung im Halbschlaf fuer ein knall-oranges Shirt war irgendwie nicht durchdacht



Mut zur Lücke. Hab heute früh im Halbschlaf dazu gegriffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Verkäuferfoto. Ganz soviele 'oranjes' hab ich nicht im Schrank und Hose runterlassen für nen Foto kam nicht in Frage  )


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

Wer a sagt muss auch hose zeigen


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

mal was abseits der em 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc0-B4swUiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Fußball Fans feiern ausgelassen" 
Wie sich das Medienbild doch ändert. Heute wären es wohl aggressive Hools.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> (Verkäuferfoto. Ganz soviele 'oranjes' hab ich nicht im Schrank und Hose runterlassen für nen Foto kam nicht in Frage  )



Das Forum hier wird jeden Tag langweiliger..

So, für gleich:
Welches Tier schießt keine Tore? Robben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Welches Tier schießt keine Tore? Robben.



Unglaublich, wie oft ich den Spruch in den letzten Wochen gehört habe... 

Ich tippe auf ein 1:1. Tore: Robben, Gomez.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Ich kenn ihn erst seit heute 
Ich fand ihn gut ^^


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

Erster Schultag mit einer neuen Klasse. Die Lehrerin möchte ihre Schüler besser kennen lernen und so soll sich jeder vorstellen.
"Mein Name ist Natalie, ich bin 11 Jahre alt und mein Vater ist Postbote."
"Mein Name ist Peter, ich bin 10 und ein halbes Jahr alt und mein Vater ist Mechaniker"
"Mein Name ist Jan, ich bin 11 Jahre alt und mein Vater ist Nackttänzer in einer Schwulen-Bar.
 Völlig verstört wechselt die Lehrerin das Thema. In der Pause ruft sie Jan zu sich und fragt ihn, ob die Geschichte mit seinem Vater wahr sei.
Jan wird rot und stottert: "Nein, mein Vater spielt in der holländischen Fußball-Nationalmannschaft. Aber es war mir zu peinlich, das zu sagen."


----------



## Legendary (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2012)

Und wieder ein Tor von Gomez 

Und ein richtig starker Pass von Schweini.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

oh man... und auf einmal drehen se auf oder wat....


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2012)

TOR! Und wieder Gomez


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

wieviel prämie gibts eigtl für ein tor ? Oo alter falter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Das gibt ne Packung ...


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Was gehtn mit Gomez ab? Hat der nen Lauf?


----------



## Xidish (13. Juni 2012)

graaaaaaatz germany (zu bisherigen Leistung) 
Löw weiß schon, warum er das Team hat, was er jetzt hat (hoffe ich^^).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was gehtn mit Gomez ab? Hat der nen Lauf?



Sagst du zum besten/treffsichersten deutschen Stürmer der vergangenen zwei Saisons?  

12 Treffer in 12 Spielen der CL und 26 Bundesligatreffer sind eine starke Quote für einen Stürmer. Das Problem ist halt, dass er technisch nicht so stark ist, aber das können wir mittlerweile im Mittelfeld dank Özil, Müller und Schweinsteiger recht gut ausgleichen.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

naja podolski kannste eigtl austauschen der taugt bis dato nichts


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Ich seh Gomez eigentlich nur bei WM/EM. Sonst interessiert der mich nicht, da schau ich mir nur die Spiele von Mainz an. Und vor vier und vor zwei Jahren war er ja nicht unbedingt der Burner, ne?


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Podolskis Platz wackelt aber auch sehr.
Ich würd mich über Götze freuen


----------



## Xidish (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja podolski kannste eigtl austauschen der taugt bis dato nichts


Jetzt geht das schon wieder los.
Bei Gomez hat's Euch die Sprache verschlagen - also wird nun der nächste Sündenbock gesucht?! 
(zumal Podolski ja noch nicht mal so oft in die Lage kam, was zu zeigen)


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich seh Gomez eigentlich nur bei WM/EM. Sonst interessiert der mich nicht, da schau ich mir nur die Spiele von Mainz an. Und vor vier und vor zwei Jahren war er ja nicht unbedingt der Burner, ne?



Er hatte seine Probleme in der Nationalmannschaft, das stimmt. Er ist nun gereift und unser Mittelfeld hat sich in Sachen Technik verbessert, also kann man nun die technischen Schwächen eines Gomez überdecken und ein wenig verdrängen. Macht aber auch das System, wie schon beim FCB, relativ durchschaubar.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

podolski hat mMn die gesamte saison ne recht schlechte leistung gezeigt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Bundesliga ist nicht gleich Nationalmannschaft, grade bei ihm merkt man das doch. Ist für mich kein Argument, ihn jetzt auszuwechseln, nur weil er (wie Xidish schon sagte) sich nicht richtig in Szene setzten konnte. 

Er muss schließlich auch mit nach hinten arbeiten, was bei der Holländischen Offensive sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Xidish (13. Juni 2012)

Man sah ja bei Portugal, wie die teuersten und ach so hoch dotierten Spieler was (nicht) können.
Da wurde Ronaldo sogar zum Abwehrspieler, wie es der Reporter sagte.  

Und wie sollen die Mannschaften Nachwuchs heranziehen/ausbilden, wenn immer nur die alten Hasen zugelassen werden?!
Auch ein fähiger Spieler muss erst "erzogen" werden. 

Mal 'ne Abseitsfrage ... ^^
Wie bekomme ich die englische Rechtschreibprüfung bei einem Browser deaktivert?


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

aus gegebenem anlass





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7AmExQlfac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6OyXmtVgEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gnihihi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Macht euch nicht zu früh lustig...


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

es ist sport gegen den erzfeind.
und wenn wir verlieren ist die häme auch nur umgedreht. ergo berechtigt.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

> Bastian Schweinsteiger hat einen Schlag auf den Nacken von Huntelaar abbekommen



jetzt werden die holländern handgreiflich weil sie merken können nicht mehr gewinn


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

tjo in der hoffnung es ist nicht so offensichtlich wie völler in den voki zu rotzen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Boateng bekommt gelb wegen Zeitspiels beim Einwurf und ist somit im nächsten Spiel gesperrt. 

Gut gemacht mien Jung... gut gemacht!


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Mich graust es vor dem Endspiel - egal, wer da auf dem Feld steht - Bela Rethy wird zu hören sein.
Besuch beim Logopäden wäre angebracht ... "Boatänk"


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mich graust es vor dem Endspiel - egal, wer da auf dem Feld steht - Bela Rethy wird zu hören sein.
> Besuch beim Logopäden wäre angebracht ... "Boatänk"



muahahahaha ^^


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

vieleicht versucht er boatengs namen im dialekt seine landesleute in afrika auszusprechen ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2012)

Ein zum Großteil verdienter Sieg der Deutschen, die aber auch ab und an einige Schwächen gezeigt haben. Aber ansonsten gute Leistung der Deutschen, mal abgesehen von den letzten 10 Minuten. Dieses Zeitspiel ist so abartig - so etwas muss nicht sein. Von keiner Mannschaft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Wieder nicht souverän gewonnen, aber schonmal besser als gegen Christiano und Co. 

Mir tut Holland ein wenig Leid, sie haben nun wirklich nicht schlecht gespielt, aber wer am Ende die Tore nicht macht...

@Kamsi 

Boateng ist Berliner, also Deutscher. Ergo sind wir seine Landsleute   (jaja er hat ghanaische Wurzeln)


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

also das interview fand ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht. "3tage auffe fresse kriegt". er bleibt relativ realistisch. und boateng bleibt erst recht realistisch und er freut sich auf die kabine ^^ *iykwim*


----------



## Xidish (13. Juni 2012)

Hut ab vor allen 22 Spielern, die diese 93 Minuten in diesem Brutkessel halbwegs überstanden haben.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Boateng ist Berliner, also Deutscher.


Sehr interessant, nur weil er evtl. in Berlin lebt, ist er Berliner und gar Deutscher? 
Ich weiß zwar nicht seinen momentanen Status (ist er jetzt Deutscher?), doch war/ist/bleibt er für immer ein Ghanese.
Upps... auch noch den Fußballer verwechselt  sorry

Und immer noch, wie bekomme ich die englische Rechtschreibung in meinem Browser (Waterfox) deaktiviert?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Er hat einen deutschen Pass. So weit ich weiß ist er in Berlin aufgewachsen und spielte dann auch für Hertha, ehe er zum HSV wechselte. Seine Mutter kommt aus Deutschland und sein Vater aus Ghana. 

Sein Bruder Kevin Prince Boateng ist auch in Berlin aufgewachsen, spielt allerdings für Ghana (hat somit auch den Pass). 

Soweit ich weiß MUSS man Deutscher (also mit Pass) sein, um in der N11 spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht seinen momentanen Status (ist er jetzt Deutscher?), doch war/ist/bleibt er für immer ein Ghanese.



er ist in berlin geboren, ergo deutscher 

zu deinem problem mit dem roten waschbären: http://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Rechtschreibpr%C3%BCfung%20nutzen

hilft vllt


----------



## Xidish (13. Juni 2012)

Hab's gerade editiert - habe doch glatt den Fußballer verwechselt - gibt mehrere Fußballer namens Boateng.
Der nun bei uns Deutschen Gesperrte ist in Berlin geboren.



Aun schrieb:


> zu deinem problem mit dem roten waschbären: http://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Rechtschreibpr%C3%BCfung%20nutzen


Seite kann nicht geladen werden. 
Das mag daran liegen, daß ich nicht Firefox nutze - sondern Waterfox (die 64bit Version von Firefox)(englisch).


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

jau seine 2 brüder sind auch fussballer ( 1 auffer schiefen bahn) aber nur er spielt für deutschland


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2012)

(viertel) FINALÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ oohoooo (viertel) FINALLLÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ ohohohoooo 

Die 2:0 so "leicht" geschafft, aber im nachhinein ein hart erkämpfter 2:1 Sieg.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die 2:0 so "leicht" geschafft, aber im nachhinein ein hart erkämpfter 2:1 Sieg.



das war mal wieder typisch deutsch. alles läuft und dann kommt der riesen leichtsinn und fehlspielerei


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND &#9829;


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das war mal wieder typisch deutsch. alles läuft und dann kommt der riesen leichtsinn und fehlspielerei



Was heißt typisch deutsch? Holland hat wohl unbestritten eine der besten Mannschaften der Welt im Moment. Zumindest offensiv. Wenn die mal ins Rollen kommen, dann kann da jede Mannschaft ins Straucheln kommen.
Völlig egal, ob Spanien, Italien oder wer auch immer. Eine Einzelaktion - in dem Fall von Van Persie - und sie sind wieder Spiel und dann wird man halt nervös und das Spiel gleitet einem aus den Händen. So, wie es in der zweiten Halbzeit halt passiert ist. Und wie es im Fussball andauernd passiert. Das ist nicht typisch Deutsch, sondern typisch Mensch.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juni 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Was heißt typisch deutsch? Holland hat wohl unbestritten eine der besten Mannschaften der Welt im Moment. Zumindest offensiv. Wenn die mal ins Rollen kommen, dann kann da jede Mannschaft ins Straucheln kommen.
> Völlig egal, ob Spanien, Italien oder wer auch immer. Eine Einzelaktion - in dem Fall von Van Persie - und sie sind wieder Spiel und dann wird man halt nervös und das Spiel gleitet einem aus den Händen. So, wie es in der zweiten Halbzeit halt passiert ist. Und wie es im Fussball andauernd passiert. Das ist nicht typisch Deutsch, sondern typisch Mensch.


Naja, "mal in's Rollen" sind die Holländer in dem Spiel nicht wirklich gekommen. Die hatten ganz schön in der Defensive zu tun und im Grunde nur 2-3 Leute, die relativ gut Gegendruck aufbauen konnten. Robben und van Persie zB. Und beim Gegentor durch van Persie hat Glück auch 'ne extrem große Rolle gespielt. Durch die Beine von Badstuber und Neuer hat durch die blöde verdeckte Stellung wohl damit auch nicht gerechnet, sondern den Ball woanders kommen sehen, irgendwo an Badstuber vorbei. Hätte der wiederum rechtzeitig die Beine zugemacht oder Neuer schneller reagiert, wäre der Ball blockbar oder haltbar gewesen. Dann auch vorn in der Offensive wurden mind. zwei gute Tor-Chancen verschenkt, zB von Boateng und Hummels.

In der zweiten Hälfte dann hatte man von unseren Deutschen dann auch oft den Eindruck, dass sie irgendwie geistesabwesend waren, zu spät geschaltet haben, viele Pässe verpeilt haben. Da lief's auch in der Defensive zeitweise ziemlich chaotisch. Ist aber auch verständlich bei über paar'n 30°C und über 60-70 Min Spielzeit, dass die dann am Ende konditionsmäßig am straucheln sind.

Nichts desto trotz ein gutes und spannendes Spiel. Aber wären die Deutschen fitter und wacher gewesen und hätten an ein paar Stellen besser reagiert und funktioniert, hätte das auch ein böses 4:0 oder 5:0 für uns werden können.


----------



## Lari (14. Juni 2012)

Was mich ja trotz dem bisherigen Turnierverlauf stört: wir können immer noch rausfliegen, und das relativ simpel. Gegen Dänemark 1:0 verlieren und Portugal gewinnt 1:0.
Klar glaub ich so recht nicht dran, aber das letzte Turnier mit drei Siegen in der Vorrunde ist auch schon länger her 
Aber Gruppensieg muss sowieso her, Planungen für Rudelgucken nächsten Freitag laufen schon


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2012)

Schade, daß sich ein Schiri nicht selber Karten geben kann.
So aktiv, wie der eben in das Spielgeschehen eingeriffen hat ...

Na, ich hoffe, die Iren schaffen noch was.
Bin eh für sie, da ich die Spanier seit eh nicht so sehr mag.

*edit:*
Schaaadeee ...
dennoch tolle Stimmung im Stadion - nicht zuletzt durch die irischen Fangesänge - ein Genuß.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Was mich ja trotz dem bisherigen Turnierverlauf stört: wir können immer noch rausfliegen, und das relativ simpel. Gegen Dänemark 1:0 verlieren und Portugal gewinnt 1:0.




jo,haargenau...das stört mich auch gerade bei den ganzen berechnungen...udn genauso das holland sogar noch weiter kommen kann bei 2 niederlagen...
aber ich glaub das ist in den anderen gruppen nicht anders.da ist in fast allen gruppen,ausser für irland, auch noch alles möglich...
wir hätten mal 5 länder in jeder gruppe haben müssen...wär der spass sogar noch länger gegangen...

ich denke aber das wir gegen dänemark mindestens ein unentschieden erlangen werden..udn wer weiss,wenn holland im parallelspiel portugal schlägt,dann kann es doch noch zu einem nichtangriffspakt zwischen dänemark udn deutschland kommen,wenn beide mannschaften ihre leute am radio sitzen haben,der sie mit infos versorgt.denn dann reicht beiden ein läppisches 0:0 zum weiterkommen...gijon lässt grüßen...


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Juni 2012)

vote for irische Fans, einfach klasse *Ton über Anlage voll aufgedreht* nur der Tom Bartels ging gar nicht mit seinen Lobeshymnen über Spanien...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2012)

Iren sind allgemein die wohl freundlichsten Menschen auf der Welt, selbst in solch schweren Zeiten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDTQQWSmo8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> kann es doch noch zu einem nichtangriffspakt zwischen dänemark udn deutschland kommen,wenn beide mannschaften ihre leute am radio sitzen haben,der sie mit infos versorgt.denn dann reicht beiden ein läppisches 0:0 zum weiterkommen...gijon lässt grüßen...


Die Dänen sind mir zwar sehr sympathisch, gerade weil sie ohne Respekt gegen die "Großen" in dieser schweren Gruppe antreten und sich ordentlich schlagen... aber ich hoffe dennoch nicht, dass Schland so ein Gemauschel nötig hat. Die werden das ja wohl hinkriegen.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mich graust es vor dem Endspiel - egal, wer da auf dem Feld steht - Bela Rethy wird zu hören sein.



Der war mir eigentlich schon immer relativ egal, aber der ging mir mittlerweile auch sowas von auf den Nerv... Ich kann ihn einfach nich mehr reden hören. Jetzt nich inhaltlich oder so, einfach seine ganze Aussprache. Dieses permanente Schreien, auch wenn grade zur Halbzeit gepfiffen wird. Als ob das Spiel dadurch dann noch spannender sein würde oder so. Nach einer gewissen Zeit nerven wohl alle irgendwann... So wie bei Fifa ^^

Ich verstehe nicht wieso Wolf-Christoph Fuss eigentlich immer nur CL Spiele kommentiert... Liegt am Sender nehme ich mal logischerweise an...

Das mit dem rausfliegen habe ich auch die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf. Ein Sieg von Portugal ist ja nicht total unwahrscheinlich und die Dänen werde wahrscheinlich ganz schön Mauern. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal Reus für Poldi bringen.

Achso ich hab auch noch mal einen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmpsmVb3LsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (15. Juni 2012)

yippeeeee ... 

aus einem 1:0 Rückstand ein derzeitiges 2:1 für Schweden vs. England gemacht ...

*edit:*
63. Minute ... 2:2

*edit2:*
Schade - Schweden hat verloren und ist raus.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich is morgen das Wetter besser als beim Frankreich-Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (16. Juni 2012)

Hat 'was von Tiefenheim.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

There will be Blood


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juni 2012)

Oh wie schön. Dann kicken wir die Griechen mal aus der Euro-Zone im Viertelfinale...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Lukas


----------



## zoizz (17. Juni 2012)

Halbfinale wir kommen 



im Viertelfinale lassen wir 2-3 Euroscheine fallen und gut ist ...


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

Aber habt ihr den Gomez gesehehn... So 15. Min. rum war das glaub ich... Er spielt einen (naja sagen wir mal 2) Mann aus und verstolpert ihn dann weil er sich selbst gegen das Schienbein schießt.... Lass es doch einfach!


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

Haha der Bender auf der Pressekonferenz auf die Frage: "Was haben sie was J. Boateng nicht hat?"

Ein Tor mehr... xD 


Edit: Oh Gott der Löw sah vielleicht aus damals als er ma bei der Eintracht war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Klingt wie Schlagzeilen aus der Deutschen Wochenschau vor 70 Jahren..
Die internationale Presse zur 9-Punkte-Vorrunde Deutschlands:

*Live Sport*: "Deutsche Panzer auf unserem Weg.."
*Onet*: "Deutsche Walze - die Olsen-Bande ist draußen."
*Gwizdek*: "Deutschland in der Todesgruppe ohne Punktverlust."
*The Sun*: "Vorsicht, Europa! Die Deutschen sind wieder auf dem  Vormarsch, und sie meinen es wirklich ernst. Sie rollen einfach über jeden hinweg, der ihnen im Weg ist.."
*Corriere dello Sport*: "Deutschland nimmt sich alles."
*Tuttosport*: "Podolski und Bender vernichten Dänemark."
*Repubblica: "*Deutschland ist so stark, dass sich Dänemark verletzt hingeworfen hat.."

Morgen hätte ich dann gern die Schlagzeile: Doch nur Bunga Bunga! Italien raus!"


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht was glaubste was für schlagzeilen es in den nachrichten gegeben hätte wenn wir gegen russland in in polen gewonnen hätten ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juni 2012)

Man kann es auch übertreiben. In der Vorrunde hat die Mannschaft zwar alles gewonnen, aber mit Ruhm haben sie sich dabei nicht bekleckert. Das alles waren Arbeitssiege - Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ein guter Anfang, aber jetzt beginnt die KO-Runde und da muss sich die Mannschaft steigern. Die Griechen werden im Viertelfinale tief stehen und wohl ein Abwehr-Bollwerk aufbauen. Unsere Offensive muss dann einfach kreativer werden und auch mal schnelle, gezielte Pässe spielen. Und vielleicht sollte man auch ein paar Mal früher den Abschluss suchen und nicht versuchen den Ball quasi ins Tor hineinzutragen. 

Ich glaube das Spiel wird gegen die Griechen bei weitem nicht einfach, wie es auf dem Blatt Papier aussieht. Ein frühes Tor könnte helfen. Mal schauen..


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2012)

Ich freu mich zwar für Deutschland.
Allerdings war es für mich meistens nicht so überwältigend.
Gestern dazu wären sie ohne das 2. Tor komplett rausgeflogen - hätten fast den Holländern beim Koffertragen helfen können. 
Irgendwie bekam mir das Gefühl, daß sich sich nicht mehr so viel trauen - 
immer dieses Gehätschel mit dem Ball (dazu rückwärts, obwohl sie schon das tor sehen können), als wäre es die Rentner-Euro-Meisterschaft. ^^
Okay, Dänemark spielt sehr defensiv - es war schwer - doch es wird noch schwerer werden, da muss in entscheidenden Phasen mehr her.

edit: 
was mich langsam nervt ... diese Nachahmer des Fangesangs der Iren.
Imo kommt nix an die Gesänge der Iren von neulich ran.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Imo kommt nix an die Gesänge der Iren von neulich ran.



Auf ZDFinfo wird das Spiel Italien - Irland übertragen  
Da kann man die irischen Gesänge nochmal genießen.

Ich werds angucken. Kroatien gegen Spanien ist so... Langeweile gegen Interessiert-mich-nicht


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

"Podolski und Bender vernichten Dänemark."

loooool xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXm801EBi68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kompetente Analyse zum Dänemark-Spiel. Besser als ARD, ZDF und RTL zusammen!


----------



## Legendary (18. Juni 2012)

GIGA PLS!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPSyuwub6zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2012)

Hmm ... beide Spiele (schalte abundzu zwischen den Spielen um) bisher ganz schön "ziellos" 
Doch 'nen kleinen Lichtschimmer gibt es ja noch - Spanien fliegt in der Vorrunde raus. 
Ich glaube, heute ist alles möglich.

*edit:*
Schade, 2 Spiele sind anders gekommen, wie ich es gewünscht hätte.

hier das Original des Fangesanges ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zr1rzSSMsac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2012)

Mal abseits der EM: Bei den Bayern braut sich was zusammen.

Pep Guardiola hat ein 13 Millionen Angebot vom FC Chelsea abgelehnt und will ein Jahr Pause machen und wird dann wohl... Nachfolger von Jupp Heynckes beim FCB. Nerlinger hat sich angeblich schon mit dem Bruder (und Berater) von Pep getroffen und der Ex-FC Barcelona-Trainer scheint Interesse zu haben. In dem einen Jahr Pause könnte er ja nun Deutsch lernen und dann Heynckes beerben.

Wenn das klappt, dann ist das schon eine kleine Sensation und er würde hoffentlich beim FCB einschlagen.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2012)

das kriegen unsere Fussballer am Freitag vor dem Spiel zu futtern,damit sie mühelos den griechischen Olymp stürmen können:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

Haha der Zlatan


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Ich ärgere mich grad so dolle, hätten sie gegen England und Ukraine die Führung gehalten, wären sie als Gruppensieger locker weiter gekommen, aber so bleibt nur das schöne Tor von Ibra


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja ich finds auch schade, ich mag die Schweden... Ich hab auch erst kürzlich gemerkt das der Larsson von denen nix mit Erik Larsson zu tun hat. Hab mich nämlich schon gewundert, hab so ein Karierreende noch im Hinterkopf gehabt...

xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2012)

tja,seltsame begegnungen bisher,aber mit dem resultat auf den die meisten vor der em gesetzt haben:bis auf holland und vielleicht polen,sind eigentlich alle erwartetetn mannschaften weiter wie deutschland,spanien,italien,frankreich,england udn sogar portugal und tschechien...unerwartet(aber wird ja freitag korrigiert) ist das ärgerliche weiterkommen von griechenland.für usn gut,für die em eigentlich schwach...bisher hat sich eigentlich keine mannschaft ganz besonders hervorgehoben.
deutschland zwar als einzigster mit 9 punkten,aber nach dem zitterspiel gegen dänemark will bei mir keine richtige euphorie aufkommen...vlt ändert sich das ja nach dem griechenlandspiel,aber ich befürchte auch da wieder ein spiel das mit hängen und würgen über die bühne geht...
bisherige enttäuschungen des turnieres sind auf alle fälle das superschwache holland und auch spanien,die sonst mit so einer leichtigkeit spielen,aber diesmal sich dieser behäbigkeit dieses turnieres anpassen und sich somit auch schwer tun mit dem weiter kommen
mein tipp fürs finale sind aber trotzdem auf alle fälle spanien und deutschland


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn wir gegen Griechenland ausscheiden würden, weil sie sich wieder einmauern und sich dann zum Sieg kontern steigert sich mein ohnehin schon großer Hass gegen diese Mannschaft ins unermessliche 
Aber ich er verlass mich da auf unseren Neuer und die stabile Abwehr mit Hummels & Co....

Der Weg ins Finale scheint ja vermeintlich (!) einfach. Hoffen wir das wir auf dem Weg dorthin nicht stolpern... Einzig Portugal im Halbfinale fände ich unangenehm...
Aber ein brisantes Finale gegen unseren Turnierschreck Spanien, die Lieblingsfeine England und Italien, oder aber doch auch unsere französischen Nachbarn verspricht einene Titel an dem wir uns die nächsten Jahre immer wieder aufgeilen können...


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn wir gegen Griechenland ausscheiden würden, weil sie sich wieder einmauern und sich dann zum Sieg kontern steigert sich mein ohnehin schon großer Hass gegen diese Mannschaft ins unermessliche
> Aber ich er verlass mich da auf unseren Neuer und die stabile Abwehr mit Hummels & Co....
> 
> Der Weg ins Finale scheint ja vermeintlich (!) einfach. Hoffen wir das wir auf dem Weg dorthin nicht stolpern... Einzig Portugal im Halbfinale fände ich unangenehm...
> Aber ein brisantes Finale gegen unseren Turnierschreck Spanien, die Lieblingsfeine England und Italien, oder aber doch auch unsere französischen Nachbarn verspricht einene Titel an dem wir uns die nächsten Jahre immer wieder aufgeilen können...




das einzige was ich vor dem griechenlandspiel noch fürchte sind diese drei damen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2012)

Nun wird Frau Merkel doch vor Ort sein fuers Spiel Deutschland-Griechenland. Die Frage ist, ob das die Griechen eher anspornt oder eher demotiviert?


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das die Griechen eher anspornt oder eher demotiviert?


... oder ob es unsere Jungens anspornt oder eher demotiviert ... ^^

Was ich echt ärgerlich finde, das die Ukraine um das Tor *** wurde.
Da steht der Torschiedsrichter ca 3 Meter daneben und meint, der Torpfosten hätte ihm die Sicht versperrt ... ooje

Hätte das Tor denn die Ukraine weitergebracht - hatten die noch Chancen?


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

yich war überrascht wie schnell die uefa reagiert und allerhand schiris entlassen hat. stark für seine fehlentscheidung inkl


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

Stark stand nur wegen seiner "Fehlentscheidung" in der Kritik.
Er wurde jetzt nicht deswegen nach Hause geschickt - das hat vielmehr ein Auswahlverfahren entschieden,
wo 8 Unparteiische nur noch pfeifen dürfen.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hätte das Tor denn die Ukraine weitergebracht - hatten die noch Chancen?




ein tor hätte nicht gereicht.die hätten gewinnen müssen,aber wie das manchmal so ist wenn man ein tor schiesst,dann läuft das weitere spiel ganz anders...die mannschaft und vor allem das publikum hätten das ganze dann sicherlich auch noch in ein sieg verwandelt...nicht auszudenken wenn das tor gezählt hätte,was dann im stadion abgegangen wäre...so aber wurde die ukraine immer unsicherer je länger sie 2 tore hinterher laufen mussten...


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Haha mal was zum lachen, heute Abend is der Fußball-Entzug ja glücklicherweise wieder vorbei?

Euer Tipp? Ich sag mal: Tschechien 1:3 Portual







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juni 2012)

Tschechien-Portugal 1:1...ich glaub das wird bis aufs finale das einzige spiel mit elfmeterschiessen nach der verlängerung...und den eleferkrimi gewinnt tschechien weil wer wohl drüber wegballert?genau...der ronni...


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

eho pass auf das der zam nicht meckert wegen der quelle von den bildern weil die website ist nicht jugendfrei ^^


----------



## Lari (21. Juni 2012)

Tschechien Portugal 1:2. Ronaldo schiesst das zweite Tor spät.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Lol echt? Kein plan war noch nie auf der Website weiß noch nich mal um welche es geht aber egal dann mach ich das mal weg ^^


Ronni knallt ihn obendrüber? Das wär nice... Wenn es überhaupt so weit kommt...

Mein erster Tipp war 2:3 für Portugal n.V. aber ich glaube das die Portugiesen diesmal anders auftreten werden...


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

ich habe halt unten die webadresse gesehen und dachte wär sowas wie 9gag,memecenter oder lachschon aber war ne hardcore porno seit ^^


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Milan Baros spielt ja immer noch lol... Ich hab bisher kein Tschechien Spiel gesehen... ^^ Der muss doch auch schon steinalt sein...

Sehr plump, aber ich finds trotzdem total lustig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Nooooooooo machen die kurz vor Schluss doch noch den Sack zu wie es scheint, ich hab schon mit ner Verlängerung gerechnet... Tja da steht unser Halbfinalgegner wohl fest. Das wird bestimmt nicht so "einfach" wie in der Gruppenphase...
Ich befürchte schlimmstes... 



Lari schrieb:


> Tschechien Portugal 1:2. Ronaldo schiesst das zweite Tor spät.




 Naja mit dem späten Tor und dem Schützen hattest du recht...


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Edit: Nooooooooo machen die kurz vor Schluss doch noch den Sack zu wie es scheint, ich hab schon mit ner Verlängerung gerechnet... Tja da steht unser Halbfinalgegner wohl fest. Das wird bestimmt nicht so "einfach" wie in der Gruppenphase...
> Ich befürchte schlimmstes...



brauchst dir bezüglich portugal keine gedanken machen
unser halbfinalgegner ist italien,da die gegen england gewinnen werden...protugal spielt im halbfinale gegn spanien,da die gegen frankreich gewinnen werden...
und im finale spielen wir gegen spanien und werden em meister...also nix mit portugal


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2012)

Oh Tatsache... Ich hätte mal richtig auf meinen Spielplan gucken sollen.

Hm naja gegen Italien mache ich mir da irgendwie sogar viel weniger Sorgen  Allerdings wäre eine Niederlage in dem Fall natürlich wesentlich demütigender...
Das es im Finale auf Spanien hinausläuft habe ich mir schon gedacht, als ich gehört habe das wir frühstens dort auf die treffen können...
Oh man ich will endlich mal wieder nen Titel...

Ich will ich will ich will ich will ich will!!!


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm naja gegen Italien mache ich mir da irgendwie sogar viel weniger Sorgen




tatsächlich?mir dagegen macht das viel viel viel (also dreimal)mehr sorgen das es gegen italien geht anstatt gegen portugal...
naja,da treffen wir dann wenigstens auf einen echten gegner vor dem finale...


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2012)

Joa irgendwie schon. Gegen Portugal haben wir in der Vorrunde bereits gespielt, da haben die uns sicher ein bissel ausgeguckt. Außerdem würden sie das "Hinspiel" wieder gut machen wollen und wenn wir so Probleme haben bei denen durchzukommen wie zuletzt und der Ronny halt so trifft wie er es in den letzten Spielen getan hat stelle ich mir ein ähnliches Szenario vor wie gestern bei den Tschechen. Ein spätes Tor und keine Zeit mehr zurückzukommen...

Bei Italien dagegen ist imer eine gewisse Brisanz im Spiel, ganz klar. Ich schätze sie aber bei weitem nicht so stak ein wie sie gehandelt werden und selbst das werden sie ja nicht mal wirklich... ^^
Ich wäre mir sogar gar nicht mal so sicher das sie sich gegen die Engländer durchsetzen. Die sind zwar momentan noch schwächer, aber mit so nem Rooney vorne kann halt immer mal schnell das ein oder andere Tor fallen.

Spanien wird Frankfreich wohl vom Platz fegen. So hochgelobt die Franzosen vor dem Turnier war und so gerne ich ihnen Chancen als Außenseiter zurechnen würde, aber die sind glaube ich schon an ihre Grenzen gestoßen...

Naja wir werden sehen werden neben unseren auf jeden Fall auch 2 spannende Spiele werden.

Und ganz ehrlich. Wenn... Also mal wirklich angenommen... Das die Griechen so mauern das wir wirklich nicht durchkommen und nur ideenlos rumeiern und sie uns dann so einen reinkontern dann dreh ich echt durch. Wenn sie das wiederholen was sie vor 8 Jahren mit Portugal gemacht haben wäre ich eindeutig für einen rauswurf aus der EU! 

Aber ich denke wir werden sie schon fußballerisch aus der Euro-Zone kicken, ich mach mir da eigentlich keine Sorgen...

Und naja und wenn das mit dem Finale klappen sollte und wir tatsächlich wieder gegen Spanien spielen werden, fahre ich diesmal auf jeden Fall nich raus zu uns ins Stadion, wo ja alle Partien auf dem Videowürfel und ner Leinwand gezeigt werden.
Ich bin ja nicht abergläubisch, aber das habe ich die letzten beiden Turniere gemacht und naja... Ich fahr einfach nich raus... 

Ich mach mich jetzt raus. Die Sonne scheint, das Grillfleisch ruft und das kühle Bier lockt. Ich wünsche allen Gebufften einen schönen Fußballabend.

Gutes Spiel!


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich mach mich jetzt raus. Die Sonne scheint, das Grillfleisch ruft und das kühle Bier lockt. Ich wünsche allen Gebufften einen schönen Fußballabend.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grillfleisch? Bier? Fußballabend? Es ist 13 Uhr?!?!

Zum Thema Aberglaube: Ich werde Deutschland heut nicht schauen. Immer wenn ich die letzten Jahre die Turnierspiele geschaut hab, haben sie verloren. Hab ich nicht geschaut, gewonnen. Also geh ich heut Abend lieber schwimmen (die Schwimmhalle wird ja hoffentlich komplett mir gehören, ist ja an sich ein guter Zeitpunkt wenn alle Welt EM schaut).


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2012)

Naja da sind wir wieder beim Stichwort Aberglaube...

Und man kann nicht früh genug anfangen. Ich meinte damit ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf den Weg. Ein Kumpel verpätet sich gerade, dann noch einkaufen, bis man dann mal anfängt is es dann schon 3 oder 4...
Außerdem ist heut FREItag, da nehme ich mir natürlich diese Zeit


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

naja voodoo hat ja gegen holland geholfen nur bei dänemark half es nicht ^^ 

vieleicht sollten wir heute alle ne packung tiefkühl gyros kaufen - es in einen feuersicheren behälter packen, ouzu rein und es dann auf 66,6 grad kochen ^^


----------



## Lari (22. Juni 2012)

ego machts richtig 
Heute Grillen, Bier und Fussball, was gibts besseres? 

Allerdings erst ab 18 Uhr, aber organisiert ist schon alles. Noch bis 15 Uhr ackern, dann Biervorräte aufstocken, Wohnung nochmal frisch machen und es kann losgehen.
Tipp für heute, trotz mauernder Griechen: frühes 1:0 für Deutschland und durch dann doch mal stürmende Griechen am Ende ein schönes 3:0


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Juni 2012)

Recht so Lari. Die griechen eins auf den Sack.


----------



## Lari (22. Juni 2012)

Ja, davon gyros ich doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

20 tacken das Deutschland heute gewinnt


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juni 2012)

Die Monty Python-Variante Griechenland vs. Deutschland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71l1KytVNcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

das kommt von den inselaffen

und inselaffen lügen immer


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

und raus sind die griechen aus der eu ^^


----------



## Xidish (22. Juni 2012)

und raus sind die griechen aus der eu 

Hat mir gefallen das Spiel, zwar mal kurze Schwächen - dennoch gute Taktik, um das Mauern zu umgehen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juni 2012)

Schön wäre, wenn auch Bela Rethy raus wäre. Stimmlage, als wären wir mit 5:0 rausgeflogen. "und das Spiel ist aus." Da hat eine Bahnhofsdurchsage mehr Druck in der Stimme. Aber auch die Interviews klangen, als würde man Verlierer am Mikro haben.
Aber schönes Spiel.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juni 2012)

/sign !!!

Jetzt weniger weil er irgendwie pessimistisch klingt oder so, sondern einfach rein akustisch geht der mir so uuuuunglaublich auf die Nerven, da macht das Fußball gucken echt weitaus weniger Spaß. Und ich kann mir nich mal erklären wieso...

Zum Spiel:

Gut gemacht. Hätten sogar schon sehr früh1-2 Treffer machen können, dann wäre das Spiel wesentlich attraktiver gewesen. Hätte allerdings niemals gedacht das wir so gut auf das gemauere reagieren. Ich dachte wir kicken wieder ideenlos rum bis wir mal uns mal ein 1:0 erkämpfen...

Beim schnellen Anschlusstreffer nach unserer Führung sah Boateng schlecht aus, aber einen großen Abwehrfehler habe ich da jetzt nicht gesehen.
Generell wurde teilweise wieder zuviel rumgeeiert und gewurschtelt, anstatt mal den frühen Abschluss zu suchen, der dem schwaren Torhüter der Griechen bestimmt das ein oder andere mal probleme bereitet hätte...
Klose anstatt Gomez von Anfang an zu bringen war meiner Meinung nach auch die richtige Wahl. Klose hat durchaus Akzente setzen können, wirkte aber manchmal so als ob ihm ein Sturmpartner fehlen würde.

Das einzige was mir gefehlt hat waren die "Sieg! Sieg!" Rufe. Kamen die etwa nicht, weil Norbert Röttgen im Stadion war? Man weiß es nicht 

Wer mir sehr gut gefallen hat:

Lahm - War irgendwie omnipräsent, irgendwie überall zu sehen. Gut nach vorne mitgearbeitet, wie sich das vür einen LOV gehört...
Schweini - Zwar eher unauffällig, hat aber wieder mal viel geackert. Hat zwar irgendwie schlechte Noten bekommen, konnte aber keine großen Fehler entdecken
Khedira - Hatte viele gute Szenen, möchte schon fast Mittelfeldmotor sagen, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so viel von ihm halte und das auch nich seine Rolle sein soll
Reus - War auch sehr aktiv und hat da ein wenig rumgewirbelt, kann aer aber sicherlich noch besser
Hummels - Wieder saubere Abwehrarbeit, mehr gibts da eigentlich nicht zu sagen

Wer mir so gar nicht gefallen hat war Özil. Hat zwar immer 2 Mann auf dem Schlappen und durchaus gute Ideen, muss aber langsam mal merken das er hier nicht bei Real ist... Er hat aber dennoch seine Arbeit im Mittelfeld verrichtet und gut mit Khedira harmoniert logischerweise, die beiden hatten das Mittelfeld im Griff...

Naja das sind zumindestens meine Einschätzungen, ich war zu der Zeit noch halbwegs nüchtern und konnte mich, neben dem ganzen Gelaber, noch relativ gut auf´s Spiel konzentrieren. Trotzdem sind alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. 
Und als abschließende Worte...:

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
Spaghettis oder Inselaffen mir egal, kommt her und holt euch eure Packung ab!!!
MUHAHAHA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

Und, wie glücklich seit ihr mit eurem Los im DFB-Pokal?

Die Eintracht hat Schmerzgebirge Aua bekommen, da kann ich mich nich beschweren. Die wurden im letztem Pokalspiel mit 4:0 heim geschickt und diesmal wird´s auch wieder Haue für Aue geben, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen... ^^

Gespielt wird zwischen dem 17. & 20. August. Hier Mal alle Begegnungen im Überblick:



> *SG Sonnenhof Großaspach - FSV Frankfurt
> Hallescher FC - MSV Duisburg
> FC Nöttingen - Hannover 96
> Wormatia Worms - Hertha BSC
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2012)

Wir spielen gegen den KSC, riecht nach Erst-Runden-Aus. 

Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

So die Italiener ham´s klar gemacht. War eigentlich schon gewonnen als es hieß es geht ins Elfmeterschießen. Die Engländer haben sind in den letzten 10 Turnieren jetzt 6x im Elfmeterschießen raus, hab ich zumindestens im Radio gehört. Wäre schon ne krasse Statistik wennd as stimmt, weiß aber nich ob ich das sicher verstanden habe 

Naja dann revangieren wir uns mal für 2006 würde ich sagen...


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja dann revangieren wir uns mal für 2006 würde ich sagen...



Wird sehr schwer. Italien liegt den Deutschen nicht so, vor allem nicht in Turnieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2012)

Italien liegt uns nicht so, das stimmt. Allerdings sollte man auf Statistiken nicht so sehr schauen, die stehen nicht auf dem Platz. Wir haben eine junge, frische und hungrige Mannschaft, die Italien putzen kann.

Sogar muss!


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

italien tut einen abend zuvor dem schiedsrichter einen pferdekopf ins bett legen ^^

ansonsten die brauchen doch auch geld wie griechenland also werden sie sich nicht trauen uns zu verägern ^^


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen. Diesmal nicht!


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cosSn0Ij97E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Italien liegt uns nicht so, das stimmt. Allerdings sollte man auf Statistiken nicht so sehr schauen, die stehen nicht auf dem Platz. Wir haben eine junge, frische und hungrige Mannschaft, die Italien putzen kann.
> 
> Sogar muss!



Das haben auch einige 2006 gedacht. Was dann kam, sollte jedem bewusst sein.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen. Diesmal nicht!



Sorgen nicht, aber es wird nicht leicht. Italien liegt einfach der deutschen Mannschaft nicht. Wenn ich mich nicht groß irre, hatte Deutschland noch nie bei einer EM und WM gegen Italien gewonnen. Das ist schon ein starkes Stück...


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Wir haben gerade mal 7 Spiele gegen die gewonnen, aber alles Freundschaftsspiele. 31 Spiele gab es insgesamt, gezählt seit 1923.
Na dann wird es mal Zeit 
Naja dafür wurden wir in ihrem Land Weltmeister, dass ist doch auch was 
Übrigens is für den 5.3.2014 wieder ein Freundschaftsspiel gegen Italien angesetzt. o.O



Freundschaftsspiele 1923 Mo 01.01.1923 Italien - Deutschland 3:1 (0:0)
*Freundschaftsspiele 1924 So 23.11.1924* *Deutschland - Italien 0:1 (0:0)*
Freundschaftsspiele 1929 So 28.04.1929 Italien - Deutschland 1:2 (1:1)
Freundschaftsspiele 1930 So 02.03.1930 Deutschland - Italien 0:2 (0:0)
Freundschaftsspiele 1933 So 01.01.1933 Italien - Deutschland 3:1 (2:1)
Freundschaftsspiele 1936 So 15.11.1936 Deutschland - Italien 2:2 (2:1)
Freundschaftsspiele 1939 So 26.03.1939 Italien - Deutschland 3:2 (2:1)
*Freundschaftsspiele 1939 So 26.11.1939 Deutschland - Italien 5:2 (2:2)*
Freundschaftsspiele 1940 So 05.05.1940 Italien - Deutschland 3:2 (2:1)
Freundschaftsspiele 1955 Mi 30.03.1955 Deutschland - Italien 1:2 (1:1)
Freundschaftsspiele 1955 So 18.12.1955 Italien - Deutschland 2:1 (1:0)
WM 1962 Finalrunde Gr. B Do 31.05.1962 15:00 Deutschland - Italien 0:0 (0:0)
Freundschaftsspiele 1965 Sa 13.03.1965 Deutschland - Italien 1:1 (1:0)
WM 1970 Halbfinale Mi 17.06.1970 16:00 Italien - Deutschland 4:3 n.V.
Freundschaftsspiele 1974 Di 26.02.1974 Italien - Deutschland 0:0 (0:0)
*Freundschaftsspiele 1977 Sa 08.10.1977 Deutschland - Italien 2:1 (1:0)*
WM 1978 2. Finalrunde Gr. A Mi 14.06.1978 13:45 Italien - Deutschland 0:0 (0:0)
WM 1982 Finale So 11.07.1982 20:00 Italien - Deutschland 3:1 (0:0)
*Freundschaftsspiele 1984 Di 22.05.1984 Deutschland - Italien 1:0 (0:0)*
*Freundschaftsspiele 1986 Mi 05.02.1986* *Italien - Deutschland 1:2 (1:1)*
Freundschaftsspiele 1987 Sa 18.04.1987 Deutschland - Italien 0:0 (0:0)
EM 1988 Finalrunde Gr. 1 Fr 10.06.1988 20:15 Deutschland - Italien 1:1 (0:0)
Freundschaftsspiele 1992 Mi 25.03.1992 Italien - Deutschland 1:0 (0:0)
*Freundschaftsspiele 1994 Mi 23.03.1994 Deutschland - Italien 2:1 (1:1)
Freundschaftsspiele 1995 Mi 21.06.1995 Deutschland - Italien 2:0 (1:0)*
EM 1996 Finalrunde Gr. 3 Mi 19.06.1996 19:30 Italien - Deutschland 0:0 (0:0)
Freundschaftsspiele 2003 Mi 20.08.2003 20:45 Deutschland - Italien 0:1 (0:1)
Freundschaftsspiele 2006 Mi 01.03.2006 21:00 Italien - Deutschland 4:1 (3:0)
WM 2006 Halbfinale Di 04.07.2006 21:00 Deutschland - Italien 0:2 n.V.
Freundschaftsspiele 2011 Mi 09.02.2011 20:45 Deutschland - Italien 1:1 (1:0) 

Quelle: http://www.fussballd...chland/italien/


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht groß irre, hatte Deutschland noch nie bei einer EM und WM gegen Italien gewonnen.


Da hast Du vollkommen recht.
Bisher gab es nur mal minimale Siege in Freundschaftsspielen.
Ansonsten gab es öfters mal 'n Unentschieden oder Niederlagen.

Wobei ... Deutschland hat sich über die Jahre in der Billianz verbessert.

Freundschaftsspiele 2006 . 1:4 (0:3)
WM Halbfinale 2006 ....... 0:2 n.V.
Freundschaftsspiele 2011 . 1:1 (1:0)
EM Halbfinale 2012 ....... ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:* 
argh zu langsam beim Stöbern
War gerade auch auf der Seite. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Ätschbätsch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

Oh Gott die Statistiken sagen doch garnix aus, wir leben doch nicht in der Vergangenheit. Die Jungs sind die Zukunft, die Meisten haben sich die ganzen Spiele da oben entweder aufm Sofa angeschaut, oder sie waren noch garnicht auf der Welt. 

Wir putzen sie wech, fertig.

(Zur Not ärgern wir einfach Ballotelli, dann sind die zu 10.  )


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

wenn man bedenkt das die erst em absagen wollten weil ihre fussballliga zuhause brachliegt weil jedes spiel geschummelt wird wegen wetten ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh Gott die Statistiken sagen doch garnix aus, wir leben doch nicht in der Vergangenheit. Die Jungs sind die Zukunft, die Meisten haben sich die ganzen Spiele da oben entweder aufm Sofa angeschaut, oder sie waren noch garnicht auf der Welt.
> 
> Wir putzen sie wech, fertig.
> 
> (Zur Not ärgern wir einfach Ballotelli, dann sind die zu 10.  )



Genau diese Arroganz und diese Leichtigkeit, die man annimmt, wird wohl wieder genau das Gegenteil zeigen. italien ist der unangenehmste Gegner den die Deutschen hätten bekommen können. Noch weit vor Spanien...


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2012)

italien ist nicht mehr der gegner,der es einmal war...
ganz klar haben die itaker den sprung in ein neues fussballzeitalter verpasst...sie haben zwar gegen spanien ein unentschieden rausgeholt,aber das war auch schon alles was sie bisher fertigebracht haben,wenn man mal vom halbfinaleinzug absieht...

also wenn die so gegen uns spielen wie gegen die engländer dann hab ich keine angst vor dem spiel.die italiener waren zwar druckvoll,aber nur bis zum gegnerischen 16er udn da steht bei uns die beste abwehrreihe seit den 70ern...italien meist kopf-und ideenlos.ein pirlo allein wird gegen uns nicht reichen.das werden die nach dem 0:2 gegen uns auch schnell merken.
england war nun wirklich kein echter gegner.gerard war dafür das beste beispiel.wann war das wo er ein krampf hatte?65.minute?also sowas alleine...die ganze mannschaft war stehend ko und trotzdem konnte italien die in 120 min nich abschiessen.udn da soll ich mir gedanken machen?

ich bleib dabei:italien wird zwar kein spaziergang aber der erste richtige gegner dieser em erwartet uns mit spanien im finale...


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Joa so sehe ich das auch, abgesehen davon das ich Italien schon als richtigen Gegner betrachten.

Naja das sich Spanien gegen Portugal durchsetzt scheint niemand wirklich anzuzweifeln. Kann man eigentlich behaupten das dieses Duell irgendwie Süd-Derby Charakter hat?


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa so sehe ich das auch, abgesehen davon das ich Italien schon als richtigen Gegner betrachten.
> 
> Naja das sich Spanien gegen Portugal durchsetzt scheint niemand wirklich anzuzweifeln. Kann man eigentlich behaupten das dieses Duell irgendwie Süd-Derby Charakter hat?




auf alle fälle...ist eigentlich sogar eine art freundschaftsspiel,weil spanien 5 real spieler aufbietet und portugal 3 spieler von den madrilenen...getrübt wird die freude eigentlich nur durch die 7 barca-spieler bei spanien


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau diese Arroganz und diese Leichtigkeit, die man annimmt, wird wohl wieder genau das Gegenteil zeigen. italien ist der unangenehmste Gegner den die Deutschen hätten bekommen können. Noch weit vor Spanien...



Es ist meine Arroganz, die Mannschaft wird das Spiel ernst nehmen und mit der nötigen Einstellung an die Sache rangehen. 

Wir müssen sie einfach schlagen, egal wie. Von mir aus auch in der Art und Weise, wie sie uns 06 schlugen (so unverdient Weltmeister zu werden ist schon heftig).


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Naja auf jeden Fall werde ich am Donnerstag das tun, was ich immer tue wenn Italien spielt. Nach Anpfiff der 2. Hälfte Pizza beim Italiener bestellen, damit ich während der spannenden Schlussphase was zu essen habe...


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja auf jeden Fall werde ich am Donnerstag das tun, was ich immer tue wenn Italien spielt. Nach Anpfiff der 2. Hälfte Pizza beim Italiener bestellen, damit ich während der spannenden Schlussphase was zu essen habe...



:-) je nach Spielstand schmeckt die dann gut oder auch nicht was...


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nach Anpfiff der 2. Hälfte Pizza beim Italiener bestellen


Bestell Dir lieber Gyros. Das schmeckt seit Freitag immer gut, egal wie die anderen Spiele jetzt ausgehen.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Es geht ja nicht um das Essen an sich... ^^

Ich hatte aber tatsächlich schon mal Fälle in denen es hieß "Wir liefern heute nicht" xD


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja auf jeden Fall werde ich am Donnerstag das tun, was ich immer tue wenn Italien spielt. Nach Anpfiff der 2. Hälfte Pizza beim Italiener bestellen, damit ich während der spannenden Schlussphase was zu essen habe...




wäre ich echt vorsichtig...wenn wir zu dem zeitpunkt schon 2.0 führen dann spucken die bestimmt auf deine pizza...wenn nich schlimmeres...


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Bei so einem Spielstand würde ich sie wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht essen, sondern an meinem Hund verfüttern. Hauptsache die Italiener geärgert


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Italiener geärgert


Du bezahlst für die Pizza und sicherst die Existenz des Italieners, während Deine Finanzen gesunken sind. Gibst die Pizza Deinem Hund zu fressen und hast nix davon. Aber Du hast den Italiener geärgert. x.X


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wäre ich echt vorsichtig...wenn wir zu dem zeitpunkt schon 2.0 führen dann spucken die bestimmt auf deine pizza...wenn nich schlimmeres...



Gesundheitsamt ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es ist meine Arroganz, die Mannschaft wird das Spiel ernst nehmen und mit der nötigen Einstellung an die Sache rangehen.
> 
> Wir müssen sie einfach schlagen, egal wie. Von mir aus auch in der Art und Weise, wie sie uns 06 schlugen (so unverdient Weltmeister zu werden ist schon heftig).



Unverdient? Weil sie Deutschland geschlagen haben? Sie sind im Endeffekt vielleicht nicht hundertprozentig Weltmeister geworden, aber sie waren zumindest wacher als manch Deutsche in der Verlängerung. Selbst schuld gewesen, wenn man denkt, man sei schon im Elfmeterschießen...



shadow24 schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei:italien wird zwar kein spaziergang aber der erste richtige gegner dieser em erwartet uns mit spanien im finale...




Ein Angstgegner muss nicht perfekt spielen, um gefährlich zu werden. Man sollte das Ganze bei weitem nicht unterschätzen. Die deutsche Mannschaft wurde auch schon in früheren Jahren immer wieder stärker gemacht und hat dann dennoch verloren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

Ich erinnere mich, dass ein Italiener damals noch gepätzt hat, wegen des Tumults gegen Argentinien, und das dadurch Frings gesperrt wurde... 

Keiner wird Italien unterschätzen, am wenigsten Jogi Löw selbst. Trotzdem sage ICH, dass wir sie wegputzen müssen, so unangenehm sie zu spielen sind.


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich, dass ein Italiener damals noch gepätzt hat, wegen des Tumults gegen Argentinien, und das dadurch Frings gesperrt wurde...



Und ein Frings hätte das Spiel besser gemacht? Und hätte die zwei Tore in der Verlängerung verhindert? Ich erinnere mich da schnell an eine Situation von 2004. Da wurde ein Totti gesperrt, weil er einen Spieler angespuckt hat und der Schiri es nicht gesehen hat. Und da fand es der deutsche Fan natürlich nur gerecht und fair.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

Frings hätte die beiden Tore verhindert und dazu noch 2 geschossen. So.

Und 2004 ist Deutschland in der Vorrunde ausgeschieden, da war kein Italien. Da kann Totti anspucken wen er will


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Angstgegner muss nicht perfekt spielen, um gefährlich zu werden. Man sollte das Ganze bei weitem nicht unterschätzen. Die deutsche Mannschaft wurde auch schon in früheren Jahren immer wieder stärker gemacht und hat dann dennoch verloren.




unser angstgegner ist spanien udn nicht italien...man unterschätzt nun wirklich keinen gegner im halbfinale eines turnieres.das ist jedem klar,aber wir müssen auch nicht mit zitternden beinen auflaufen.die spieler wissen was sie können und sie werden nicht vor einer mannschaft in ehrfurcht erstarren nur weil die statistik es will...ich bleib dabei:italien wird gegen uns untergehen wie alle anderen zuvor udn erst im finale gegen spanien wird sich zeigen welche mannschaft die krone europas verdient...


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

wie passend - spanien brauchte von uns ja auch finanzierungshilfen ^^

ob merkel am freitag morgen wenn wir die italiener geschlagen haben neben einen pferdekopf aufwacht ? ^^ naja die würde eh den unterschied nicht merken ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und 2004 ist Deutschland in der Vorrunde ausgeschieden, da war kein Italien. Da kann Totti anspucken wen er will



Und 2006 hat Frings einen Spieler geschlagen. Er wurde zu Recht gesperrt. Und Deutschland hat auch verdient gegen Italien verloren. Wer die Tore nicht macht, bekommt sie nun mal hinten rein. Und wer denkt, dass man der 119. Minute schon im Elfmeterschießen ist, hat die Niederlage umso mehr verdient. 



shadow24 schrieb:


> unser angstgegner ist spanien udn nicht italien...man unterschätzt nun wirklich keinen gegner im halbfinale eines turnieres.das ist jedem klar,aber wir müssen auch nicht mit zitternden beinen auflaufen.die spieler wissen was sie können und sie werden nicht vor einer mannschaft in ehrfurcht erstarren nur weil die statistik es will...ich bleib dabei:italien wird gegen uns untergehen wie alle anderen zuvor udn erst im finale gegen spanien wird sich zeigen welche mannschaft die krone europas verdient...



Unser Angstgegner ist Italien. Wir haben noch NIE bei einer EM oder WM gegen Italien gewonnen und das soll nun kein Angstgegner sein? Selbst die starke Mannschaft von 1970 musste sich Italien geschlagen geben. Und Spanien ist erst seit gut 4-5 Jahren ein schwerer Gegner. Natürlich wissen die deutschen Spieler was sie können (und vor allem was nicht), aber Italien ist kein so hübscher Gegner. Es kann sein, dass Deutschland haushoch gewinnt. Die Chance ist aber genauso da, dass die Deutschen wiedereinmal erfolglos bleiben.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unser Angstgegner ist Italien. Wir haben noch NIE bei einer EM oder WM gegen Italien gewonnen und das soll nun kein Angstgegner sein? Selbst die starke Mannschaft von 1970 musste sich Italien geschlagen geben. Und Spanien ist erst seit gut 4-5 Jahren ein schwerer Gegner. Natürlich wissen die deutschen Spieler was sie können (und vor allem was nicht), aber Italien ist kein so hübscher Gegner. Es kann sein, dass Deutschland haushoch gewinnt. Die Chance ist aber genauso da, dass die Deutschen wiedereinmal erfolglos bleiben.



ich hätte auch lieber england als gegner gesehen udn sogar das hätte eintreten können,denn die tommys hatten auch zwei drei gute chancen.udn das das soweit kommen konnte bei dem konditionsmangel udn das italien ein elfmeterschiessen braucht gegen so ne gurkentruppe,macht mich eigentlich sicher das wir endlich den turnierfluch brechen und der statistik ans bein pinkeln werden...

klar kann es sein das wir gegen italien ausscheiden.so ist manchmal fussball,aber ich sehe der sache positiv wie nie entgegen udn ICH bin mir sicher das wir weiter kommen,denn nie hatten wir eine bessere,homogenere,gefestigtere und auf allen positionen austauschbare elf wie in diesem turnier...da fällt mir nur das handballied zu ein:wenn nicht jetzt,wann dann?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du bezahlst für die Pizza und sicherst die Existenz des Italieners, während Deine Finanzen gesunken sind. Gibst die Pizza Deinem Hund zu fressen und hast nix davon. Aber Du hast den Italiener geärgert. x.X



Also das is es mir Wert. Und die paar Euro treiben mich jetzt wirklich nicht in den Ruin, zumal ich das ja schließlich auch in Hundefutter hätte investieren müssen... 
Und seine Existens sichern ist ja nicht schlimm. Ich glaube dem geht es auch so ganz gut und ich will ihn ja auch nicht zu Grunde Wirtschaften, sondern nur auf die Nerven gehen so rein fußballtechnisch.




shadow24 schrieb:


> italien ist nicht mehr der gegner,der es einmal war...
> ganz klar haben die itaker den sprung in ein neues fussballzeitalter verpasst...sie haben zwar gegen spanien ein unentschieden rausgeholt,aber das war auch schon alles was sie bisher fertigebracht haben,wenn man mal vom halbfinaleinzug absieht...



 Das mag sein. Aber eher weil die Italiener im Vergleich zu früher auch gut nach vorne spielen, aber auch schnell wieder umgeschalten. Die waren bisher eigentlich immer defensiver eingestellt, was uns mit Sicherheit weniger liegt. Daher glaube ich schon das die Statistik nicht mehr so Aussagekräftig ist. Wird sich ja am Donnerstag zeigen.

Und gegen Spanien haben die ein sehr gutes, konzentriertes Spiel abgeliefert, da kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Gegen Enland war auch ein sauberes Spiel, waren halt aber beide auf Augenhöhe.

Aber da ich diesmal eher nich so ein Pessimist bin wie sonst glaube ich das wir uns auf jeden Fall gegen die durchsetzen werde und gegen Spanien im Finale wird es dann wriklich richtig richtig schwer.
Hoffen wir mal das unser Schweini wieder richtig fit wird, aber das wird wohl eher nicht passieren.

Auf jeden Fall hat das einige Kraft gekostet gestern, was für uns sicherlich kein Nachteil sein dürfte. Sind zwar ein paar Tage dazwischen, aber sowas hinterlässt Spuren.


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich hätte auch lieber england als gegner gesehen udn sogar das hätte eintreten können,denn die tommys hatten auch zwei drei gute chancen.udn das das soweit kommen konnte bei dem konditionsmangel udn das italien ein elfmeterschiessen braucht gegen so ne gurkentruppe,macht mich eigentlich sicher das wir endlich den turnierfluch brechen und der statistik ans bein pinkeln werden...
> 
> klar kann es sein das wir gegen italien ausscheiden.so ist manchmal fussball,aber ich sehe der sache positiv wie nie entgegen udn ICH bin mir sicher das wir weiter kommen,denn nie hatten wir eine bessere,homogenere,gefestigtere und auf allen positionen austauschbare elf wie in diesem turnier...da fällt mir nur das handballied zu ein:wenn nicht jetzt,wann dann?



Wir hatten eine bessere Elf. WM 2010. Dort war die Mannschaft spielfreudiger, kreativer. Das habe ich bei dieser EM bislang kein einziges Mal gesehen, mal abgesehen von diesen Griechenland-Spiel, aber da war der Ausgang schon vorher klar. Das man sich dann sogar noch zwei Gegentore fängt war doof.

Edit: Und vor allem eins noch. 2006 - In Italien gibt es einen Manipulationsskandal. 2012 - In Italien gibt es einen Manipulationsskandal...


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

wenn italien gewinnt marschieren wir halt da ein und holen uns den pokal einfach


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Die Mannschaft war 2010 nicht unbedingt besser besetzt, sie war nur eingespielter.

Und das die Italiener der Wettskandal irgendwie beeinflusst is schon sehr blauäugig...
Die kennen das doch auch gar nich anders


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die Mannschaft war 2010 nicht unbedingt besser besetzt, sie war nur eingespielter.
> 
> Und das die Italiener der Wettskandal irgendwie beeinflusst is schon sehr blauäugig...
> Die kennen das doch auch gar nich anders



2006 hat es wohl geholfen und sie wurden Weltmeister. Vielleicht hilft so ein Skandal ab und an, damit das Team enger zusammenrückt, wer weiß...


----------



## zoizz (25. Juni 2012)

Ich befürchte, das Spiel wird zwischen Balotelli und Boateng entschieden. 
Je nachdem, wer die bessere Tagesform hat. Dland/Boateng hat Balotelli im Griff und wir können 1-2 Tore schießen oder Balotelli wird gut gefüttert und kann sein Genie ausleben und macht ein frühes Tor und bringt unser Spiel zum erliegen.

Nevertheless wirds ein Halbfinale der Großen


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Joa das wird auch so laifen, aber ich nehme mal an das so jemand wie Pirlo und Balotelli einfach kaltgestellt werden. Anständiges Pressing und die haben dann schon bald keinen Bock mehr, wenn ihnen ständig 2 Mann aufm Schlappen stehen


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa das wird auch so laifen, aber ich nehme mal an das so jemand wie Pirlo und Balotelli einfach kaltgestellt werden. Anständiges Pressing und die haben dann schon bald keinen Bock mehr, wenn ihnen ständig 2 Mann aufm Schlappen stehen



Und wer soll Pirlo kaltstellen? Im Gegensatz zu einem Ronaldo, Robben, Sneijder oder Nani spielt der Mann als 8er und ist somit nicht im offensiven Mittelfeld direkt zu finden. Khedira und Schweini fallen also schon mal als "Kaltsteller" raus, da ansonsten Räume offen werden für Montolivo oder Marchisio. Es ist wesentlich einfacher einen offensiven Mittelfeldspieler oder Außenstürmer aus den Spiel zu nehmen, als einen klassischen 8er. Ein Sneijder war recht einfach zu bändigen, da er quasi hinter den Stürmern spielt und somit direkt in die Arme eines Schweinsteigers oder Khedira rennt. Das funktioniert etwas schwerer, wenn der gefährliche Mann hinter den offensiven Mittelfeldmännern agiert. Das gleiche Bild auch bei den Deutschen. Einen Özil rauszunehmen ist nicht so schwer, hat ja schon Dänemark gezeigt, dass man das durchaus hinbekommen kann. Einen Schweinsteiger oder Khedira kaltzustellen erweist sich als schwieriger, da sie eher hinten stehen und von dort aus das Spiel verwalten wollen.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Joa klar, ich meinte jetzt auch weniger eine direkte Manndeckung, sondern eher andere spielerische Mittel. Lauf und Passwege dicht machen halt. Das is nich so einfach ich weiß ^^

Das wär so der Hammer wenn es eine Überrachung bei Portugal - Spanien geben würde, aber das ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber das wäre doch ein hübsches Finale, zwei Mannschaften die sich in der Vorrunde schon begegnet sind...
Darf dann auch gerne wieder so ausgehen... 


Oh man wie lang das noch dauert mit der Bundesliga. Ab heute, dem 25.6.2012:


*1 Tag bis Bekanntgabe des Spielplans (1. & 2. Liga)
 7 Tage bis Bekanntgabe des Spielplans (3.Liga)
 25 Tage bis zum Start der 3. Liga
 38 Tage bis Europa-League Start Hannover 96
 53-55 Tage bis 1. Runde im DFB-Pokal
 59 Tage bis Europa-League Start VfB Stuttgart
 60 Tage bis Bundesliga-Eröffnungsspiel
 61 Tage bis 1. Bundesliga-Spieltag*


Und Hooraaaaay \.o./ Willkommen in Frankfurt, Takashi Inui! 
Bald besteht unsere Mannschaft nur noch aus Mittelfeld-Spielern 

Quelle: http://www.eintracht.de/aktuell/38324/


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> *61 Tage bis 1. Bundesliga-Spieltag*



Wayne  
Hab ein Hertha-Shirt im Schrank


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Haha naja gut ich warte lieber ein wenig länger bevor ich in der 2. Liga rumkicke, aber so redet man sich das wahrscheinlich schön


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aber so redet man sich das wahrscheinlich schön


Ironiedetektor nicht in Betrieb gehabt?


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Oh nee irgendwie nicht, wie peinlich ^^ Ich hab so ne Art Galgenhumor aber vermutet... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Galgenhumor



Anders ist es kaum zu ertragen.
Um noch einen draufzulegen ... meine Favorits (ganz Lokalpatriotin) sind nun in der ersten _und_ der zweiten BuLi vertreten. Hertha-Jungs und Turbine-Frauen. SV Babelsberg komplettiert das ganze als Drittligist.

DAS ist jetzt aber wirklich Schönrederei


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Naja ich habe eigentlich gehofft das Berlin absteigt, allein wegen der Sauerei die sie mit Babbel abgezogen haben, oder besser gesagt Schielauge Preetz. Einen guten Trainer rauszuwerfen, weil er ein 1/2 Jahr vorher seinen Vertrag nicht vorzeitig verlängern will ich einfach nur lächerlich...

Aber als dann feststand das die Relegation gegen Düsseldorf ansteht hat sich das geändert, da dieser Verein zu meinem Hassverein Nummer 1 aufgestiegen is 
Naja aber ich glaube ihr kommt da nächstes Jahr auch wieder raus. Im Gegensatz zu Köln die meiner Meinung nach total untergehen werden.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir Italien hatten eine bessere Elf. WM 2010. Dort war die Mannschaft spielfreudiger, kreativer. Das habe ich bei dieser EM bislang kein einziges Mal gesehen, mal abgesehen von diesen Griechenland Spanien-Spiel




das kannst du von fast jeder dieser mannschaften sagen auf dem turnier...udn ich bleib dabei deutschland siegt gegen italien.udn wenn es ein 4:3 ist,was durch die schwächere deutsche/italienische abwehr udn den stärkeren offensivdrang beider mannschaften gar nicht so abwegig ist...vielleicht erleben wir das neue Jahrhundertspiel...ich glaub jedenfalls fest an einen deutschen sieg.da kannst du dagegen halten wie du willst...


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Eben. Mal abgesehen davon sind wir die einzigsten, die die Vorrunde mit 9 Punkten aus 3 Spielen überstanden haben und das in der vermeintlichen "Todesgruppe". Außerdem haben wir die meisten Tore geschossen, also wenn man mal optimistisch sein kann, dann doch wohl jetzt.

Uuuuund wieder willkommen in Frankfurt! 
Olivier Occean wechselt für gerade mal 1,5 Millionen Euro an den Main. Danke Fürth für dieses Schnäppchen, der war ja nur Torschützenkönig der 2. Liga dieses Jahr und so... 
Naja Quelle: http://www.bild.de/s...47208.bild.html
Aber wird denk ich mal stimmen... ^^

Und hier nochmal der Rahmenplan und die ersten 6. Spieltage der kommenden Saison:



Spoiler



*
31. Juli / 07. August: 3. Champions-League Qualifikations-Runde**
11. August: Super-Cup**
17.-20. August 2012: 1. Hauptrunde DFB-Pokal**
24. August 2012: 1. Spieltag der Bundesliga (Start der Hinrunde)**
14.-17. Dezember 2012: 17. Spieltag der Bundesliga (Ende der Hinrunde)**
17.12.2012-18.1.2013: Winterpause**
18. Januar 2013: 18. Spieltag der Bundesliga (Start der Rückrunde)**
18. Mai 2013: 34. Spieltag der Bundesliga (Ende der Rückrunde)**
23./28. Mai 2013: Relegation zwischen 1. und 2. Bundesliga**
1. Juni 2013: Finale DFB-Pokal**

*
*Der 1. Bundesliga-Spielplan im Überblick*
*
Borussia Dortmund - Werder Bremen*

*Hannover 96 - Schalke 04*

*Borussia Mönchengladbach - 1899 Hoffenheim*

*VfB Stuttgart - VfL Wolfsburg*

*SC Freiburg - FSV Mainz 05*

*FC Augsburg - Fortuna Düsseldorf*

*Hamburger SV - 1. FC Nürnberg*

*Eintracht Frankfurt - Bayer Leverkusen*

*SpVgg Greuther Fürth - Bayern München*


*Der 2. Bundesliga-Spieltag im Überblick*
*
FC Bayern München - VfB Stuttgart*

*FC Schalke 04 - FC Augsburg*

*Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Sport-Club Freiburg*

*VfL Wolfsburg - Hannover 96*

*Werder Bremen - Hamburger SV*

*FC Nürnberg - Borussia Dortmund*

*Hoffenheim - Eintracht Frankfurt*

*FSV Mainz 05 - SpVgg Greuther Fürth*

*Fortuna Düsseldorf - Borussia Mönchengladbach*


*Der 3. Bundesliga-Spieltag im Überblick*
*
Borussia Dortmund - Bayer Leverkusen*

*FC Bayern München - FSV Mainz 05*

*Borussia Mönchengladbach - 1. FC Nürnberg*

*VfB Stuttgart - Fortuna Düsseldorf*

*Hannover 96 - Werder Bremen*

*SC Freiburg - 1899 Hoffenheim*

*FC Augsburg - VfL Wolfsburg*

*Greuther Fürth - Schalke 04*

*Eintracht Frankfurt - Hamburger SV*


*Der 4. Bundesliga-Spieltag im Überblick*

*Schalke 04 - FC Bayern München*

*Bayer Leverkusen - Borussia Mönchengladbach*

*VfL Wolfsburg - Greuther Fürth*

*Werder Bremen - VfB Stuttgart*

*1. FC Nürnberg - Eintracht Frankfurt*

*1899 Hoffenheim - Hannover 96*

*FSV Mainz 05 - FC Augsburg*

*Hamburger SV - Borussia Dortmund*

*Fortuna Düsseldorf - SC Freiburg*


*Der 5. Bundesliga-Spieltag im Überblick*

*FC Bayern München - VfL Wolfsburg*

*Schalke 04 - FSV Mainz 05*

*Borussia Mönchengladbach - Hamburger SV*

*VfB Stuttgart - 1899 Hoffenheim*

*Hannover 96 - 1. FC Nürnberg*

*SC Freiburg - Werder Bremen*

*FC Augsburg - Bayer Leverkusen*

*Greuther Fürth - Fortuna Düsseldorf*

*Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Dortmund*


*Der 6. Bundesliga-Spieltag im Überblick*

*Borussia Dortmund - Borussia Mönchengladbach
*

*Bayer Leverkusen - Greuther Fürth*

*VfL Wolfsburg - 1. FSV Mainz 05*

*Werder Bremen - FC Bayern München*

*1. FC Nürnberg - VfB Stuttgart*

*1899 Hoffenheim - FC Augsburg*

*Hamburger SV - Hannover 96*

*Eintracht Frankfurt - SC Freiburg*

*Fortuna Düsseldorf - Schalke 04*




*
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

> MIT INVESTOR-MILLIONEN
> Neuer HSV-Angriff auf van der Vaart



Oh bitte oh bitte oh bitte oh bitte... 

http://www.bild.de/s...47110.bild.html

(p.s. ich weiß, jedes Jahr kommt das hoch, aber dieses Jahr ist es realistischer als sonst, wegen dem "Investor" )

(p.p.s man darf doch mal träumen... )


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juni 2012)

Na dann mal viel Glück 
Würde ihn auch gerne wieder in der Bundesliga sehen...

Und wieder ein Käskopp mehr beim HSV, ich versteh das irgendwie nicht 

Hier nochmal der aktuelle bundesliga-Spielplan als PDF-Download.

http://static.bundes...012_2013_bl.pdf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier, Annoying Özil!
Hey, Hey, Ronaldo Hey!
Hey, Hey! xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was gegen die Langeweile. Das 73 Meter Rekord-Tor in der Bundesliga, erzielt von der besten Mannschaft die wo es geben tut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYzMbFy5BT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2012)

Das "Traumfinale" rückt näher: Spanien steht nach 4:2 im Elfmeterschießen gegen Portugal im Finale der EM. Ich bin richtig froh darüber  

Am Ende ein leicht verdienter Sieg der Spanier, die gegen Ende einfach drückender waren. Zu Beginn war Portugal überlegen, aber Spanien war klug und hat sich nicht darauf eingelassen. Sie haben versucht ruhig zu spielen und sind erst gegen Ende drückend geworden, als Portugal schon so gut wie KO war. \o/


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juni 2012)

Damn, ihr könnt mich alle mal  
2:4 nV getippt und nirgendwo ne Wette plaziert. GRAAAAA!

Dummes Tippspiel auf der Arbeit bringt vielleicht nen Kugelschreiber im Fussballdesign... lächerlich!


----------



## Xidish (28. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...


Das war imo reine Glücksache und ein unverdienter Sieg.
So an die Wand gestellt (größtenteils des Spieles) verhält sich ein Em/WM Meister?! Oje

Es wird für uns heute abend schon schwer - und im evtl.en Finale erst recht schwer, da ich glaube, da die Spanier selbst am Ende noch Kräfte entwickeln können.
Das hat man heute gesehen - auch wenn sie sonst so gut wie nix zustande bekommen haben.
Und Portugal war noch nicht ganz ko - sie hatten im Spiel selbst zuletzt auch noch gute Möglichkeiten.

Ich hätte es so sehr den Portugiesen gegönnt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Juni 2012)

Schade, ich war für Portugal. Nich wegen Ronaldo, da freuts mich das er raus is, aber ich kann Spanien nicht ausstehen. ^^

Im Endeffekt habens die Spanier clever angestellt. Die starke Phase der Portugiesen abgewartet und dann nochmal richtig Gas gegeben. Schade das im Spiel keine Tore gefallen sind. Son Elfmeterschießen ist doch für beide Mannschaften unbefriedigend.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Schade, ich war für Portugal. Nich wegen Ronaldo, da freuts mich das er raus is, aber ich kann Spanien nicht ausstehen. ^^


Ein Paradox, das ich genauso unterschreiben könnte!


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2JEpEj10a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmUiA5hAmPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das war imo reine Glücksache und ein unverdienter Sieg.
> So an die Wand gestellt (größtenteils des Spieles) verhält sich ein Em/WM Meister?! Oje
> 
> Es wird für uns heute abend schon schwer - und im evtl.en Finale erst recht schwer, da ich glaube, da die Spanier selbst am Ende noch Kräfte entwickeln können.
> ...



Also ein Ronaldo hat am Ende lieber die Bälle verstolpert, als wirklich Chancen zu generieren. Iniesta und ich glaube das war Navas hatten da in der Verlängerung die viel größeren Chancen. Die Portugiesen sind in den letzten Minuten nur noch halbgar rumgelaufen, während Spanien auf das 1:0 drängen wollte. Portugal war wie gesagt in der ersten Halbzeit drückender und überlegener, aber die Schönlinge haben Spanien damit fast in die Hände gespielt. Spanien wurde, je länger das Spiel gedauert hat, stärker. 

Ich hätte es den Portugiesen nicht gegönnt. Zumindest keinen Nani, Pepe und Ronaldo.

Ich meine: Portugal hat großartig gekämpft und sie haben versucht das spanische Kurzpass-Spiel zu unterbinden und das hat sogar ganz gut geklappt. Hut ab, aber es reicht weiterhin nicht, um Spanien zu besiegen. Es reicht nicht nur das System des Gegners zu unterbinden, sondern man muss dann auch mal richtige Chancen sich erarbeiten. Das hat Portugal zu keinen Zeitpunkt so richtig geschafft und Casillas hatte somit einen überraschenderweise ruhigen Tag. Die richtig dicken Chance hatte nämlich keiner im portugiesischen Team. Da fehlte es an Zielstrebigkeit und am letzten Willen. Und genau das hat Spanien im Endeffekt geholfen - Portugal verausgabt sich und schafft dabei kein Tor, währenddessen die Spanier in aller Ruhe Kräfte sparen können. Und dann passiert es halt, dass die Spanier in der Verlängerung auf einmal Gas geben und fast in Führung gehen (Iniesta, Navas). Wäre das Spiel weitergegangen wäre sogar noch ein "richtiges" Tor für Spanien gefallen - Ohne Zweifel. Im Elfmeterschießen war es dann halt etwas Glück... aber das ist da immer so.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab gestern immer noch den Klassenunterschied von uns zu Spanien erkennen können.

Pässe - Bei uns landen die Bälle erst auf dem Boden, bevor jemand versucht, ihn anzunehmen. Den Spaniern ist es verdammt egal, in welcher Höhe der Ball fliegt und in welchem Tempo, da wird der Fuß gegengehalten und dann passt das.

Kombinationsspiel - Unser Spiel ist weiterhin recht statisch, auch wenn Doppelpässe kommen und die Mannschaft frei rotiert. Wenn die Spanier wie gestern drauf sind, fliegen die Bälle permanent durch die Gegend

Zweikämpfe - Wir scheuen die meisten Zweikämpfe, natürlich gehen wir pflichtbewusst in sie rein, die Spanier jedoch gehen absichtlich auf bis zu 3 Spieler und behalten dabei den Ball, auch wenn dieser nicht vor dem Fuß hängt, sondern ständig an jedem herumtickt. Je mehr, desto besser. Die Verlängerung war diesbezüglich sehr geil, in dem teilweise 1v3 Situationen einfach gespielt wurden. Wir hätten gnadenlos zurückgepasst und versucht, das Spiel wieder "aufzubauen".

Vorlagen - Wir schießen dem Gomez auf den Fuß, der hoffentlich richtig abprallt, in anderen Fällen gibt es mal hier oder da einen Doppelpass durch die Verteidigung. Die Spanier schießen einfach mal quer auf ne Seite mit wahnsinnig strammen Schüssen, irgendwer ist eigentlich immer bereit. Speziell bei Alonso konnte man das gestern beobachten, der mit einem Pass in seinem Drittel gen gegnerischen Strafraum kommt.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Juni 2012)

Also da kann ich in keinster Weise zustimmen. Gestern war es eine recht grausame Vorstellung der Spanier. Unheimlich viele Fehlpässe,
kein Ticki-Tacka-Spiel wie gewohnt, viele Ballverluste, weil die Portugiesen nah am Mann standen. So wirds gemacht. Gegen Ende der 2. Halbzeit fingen die Spanier langsam an, vorher war es hochstens Mittelmaß. Da schaut das deutsche Spiel bei Weitem besser aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Also da kann ich in keinster Weise zustimmen. Gestern war es eine recht grausame Vorstellung der Spanier. Unheimlich viele Fehlpässe,
> kein Ticki-Tacka-Spiel wie gewohnt, viele Ballverluste, weil die Portugiesen nah am Mann standen. So wirds gemacht. Gegen Ende der 2. Halbzeit fingen die Spanier langsam an, vorher war es hochstens Mittelmaß. Da schaut das deutsche Spiel bei Weitem besser aus.



Jop. Allerdings hatten die Spanier trotzdem viel Ballbesitz, und darauf bauen sie halt auf. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob sie gestern mit einem Stürmer gespielt haben (da Cesc erst später reinkam lt. Kommentator, spielte wohl Torres vorne), macht für mich aber auch keinen Unterschied. Wenn man sieht, wie unglaublich schnell sie beschleunigen und selbst noch im 16er quer legen, ist das schon beidruckend. Das haben die Portugiesen sehr gut unterbunden, aber man kann eben nicht 10 Leute komplett ausschalten, alle haben diesen 1-Touch-Fussball im Blut.

Aber man hat eben gesehen, dass sie nicht übermächtig sind. SOLLTEN wir ins Finale einziehen, können wir uns wohl mehr Chancen errechnen als in den vorherigen Duellen.

Zum Spiel heute: Weg haun. Bitte deutlich und. wenn möglich, zu Null. Wir können das, Italien ist ein harter Brocken, aber Jogis Jungs sind härter...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Was man bei Spanien weiterhin nicht vergessen darf: Ihnen fehlt derzeit der richtige Stürmer. Ein Torres hat weiterhin nicht die Form, die er haben sollte. Llorrente und Negredo haben so gut wie keine Erfahrung. Also spielt man teilweise sogar mit gar keinem Stürmer, sondern mit einem Fabregas vor den offensiven Mittelfeldspielern. Zudem es derzeit so läuft, dass Spanien deshalb nichts anderes machen kann, als das Spiel langsam zu machen. Sie wollen in keine Konter laufen.

Wenn aber eine Mannschaft von Anfang an mitspielt, dann entsteht ein Spiel der Marke Italien - Spanien in der Gruppenphase. Da haben sich beide Mannschaften offensiv und defensiv nichts gegeben und es war ein tolles Spiel. 

Das gleiche war übrigens auch beim FC Bayern und beim FC Barcelona letzte Saison zu sehen. Sobald eine Mannschaft komplett defensiv spielt (Chelsea), wird es problematisch und man läuft die Gefahr von Kontern.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Und da ist es passiert: Italien geht dank Balotelli in Führung.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2012)

traurig wie das tor zustande kam aus deutscher sicht.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Und Bam 2:0... uiuiui. Die Verteidigung ist heute nicht so auf ihren Posten. Die Statistik droht ein weiteres Kapitel zu verschlingen...

KEINER steht bei balotelli. Alle sind sie an der MIttellinie fast... das gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2012)

es macht absolut keinen spaß dem deutschen fußball gerade zu zugucken


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> es macht absolut keinen spaß dem deutschen fußball gerade zu zugucken



Offensivtechnisch kommt da einiges, wenn auch ein Großteil aus der zweiten Reihe. Aber die Defensive patzt regelmäßig...


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2012)

es kommt auch einiges nach vorne, was dann aber für fehler gemacht werden macht keinen spaß und dann jemand wie gomez zu sehen, der nicht wirklich laufarbeit leistet regt auf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Auf Gomez sollte man jetzt auch nicht wieder rumhacken. Jeder weiß, dass er ein anderer Stürmertyp ist.

Abwarten und Tee trinken, ein Tor von uns und das schaut schon wieder anders aus. Wir müssen bloß die beiden Stürmer in Griff kriegen, wie Scholl schon sagte.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf Gomez sollte man jetzt auch nicht wieder rumhacken. Jeder weiß, dass er ein anderer Stürmertyp ist.



das ist aber keine entschuldigung dafür.


----------



## DonSarcinella (28. Juni 2012)

Ah so geil 2:0 für Italien mein tipp 3:1 für Italien!


----------



## Xidish (28. Juni 2012)

Geht das schon wieder los?! 

Schaut mal genau hin, was Gomez aber auch für teils unmögliche Dinger vorgelegt bekommt (ganz blöder Winkel, Abbraller +++!!
Italien spielt nun einmal wieder recht gut.
Ich hoffe nur, daß die Deutschen nun nicht alzusehr demotiviert sind und noch leichtsinniger werden.

Was mir nur bisher aufgefallen ist - wie oft sich die Italiener grundlos auf den Boden fallen lassen.^^
Der Rasen kann nicht wieder kurz vor Spiel unter Wasser gesetzt worden sein - sonst würden die Deutschen ja auch öfters liegen.
Und der Torschütze schnuppert eh schon an rot - gelb hat er ja schon durch seine "Dummheit". 

ps,
Hatte auf ein 2:1 getippt (kann ja nun nur noch für Italien sein )

pps. 
Und ich find's wieder so amüsant, wie auf bestimmte Spieler rumgehackt wird (Bild-Niveau) -
wo die "Experten doch schon nach 5 min ohnmächtig gewesen wären. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Warum haut der den nicht rein ?!?! 

Mal gucken, vielleicht sind die Italien ja so arrogant und sind gedanklich schon im Finale


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2012)

fassen wir das mal zusammen. gomez brauch nur tore machen wenn der ball perfekt kommt und muss auch keine sonderliche laufleistung hinlegen, weil ich das ja auch nicht kann?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Wie hat Ballotelli eigentlich sein Trikot anbekommen ?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Die Statistik bleibt sich treu: Deutschland kann bei einer EM oder WM nicht gegen Italien gewinnen. 

Wer war hier nochmal so deutlich der Meinung, dass Deutschland recht locker durchkommt?  Ich hätte es mir zwar auch gewünscht, aber es war mir von Anfang an klar, dass es ein ganz schweres Spiel wird. Offensiv war Deutschland eigentlich besser, aber einfach nicht effektiv genug. Italien macht aus zwei Chancen zwei Tore und der Sack war fast zu. 

Vielleicht sollte auch Herr Löw mittlerweile über einen Rücktritt nachdenken. Zum dritten Mal in Folge als Cheftrainer keinen Titel gewonnen, trotz einer guten Mannschaft....

Edit: Ui, ein Elfer... das kommt überraschend xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

3:2 nach Verlängerung, passt doch


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Und da war es vorbei. Bye bye Deutschland... am Ende fehlte das Glück


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2012)

herr löw sollte vllt nicht über den rücktritt denken, aber wohl eher über eine derbe strategieumsetzung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Hass, purer Hass.


----------



## Xidish (28. Juni 2012)

Gratulation der deutschen Manschaft - der jüngsten Manschaft.
Sie hat sich echt wacker geschlagen! Repekt.

Und bald gehen auch die anderen großen in Rente.
Dann haben wir Heimvorteil. 

ps. 
Und es liegt nicht nur an Löw - da sind andere Faktoren wesentlich entscheidender gewesen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2012)

naja gomez ist für mich zwar ein guter spieler, aber eben kein garant,er bracuh eben die "optimalen" umstände. von anfang an mit solchen leuten wie reuss usw versuchen wär anders gelaufen. naja schade drum. in 2 jahren geht das gekübel weiter.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Juni 2012)

Zum kotzen ist das. Hat mich richtig an das Bayern-System ausem CL-Finale erinnert. Vorne Ideen- und Tempolos rumpassen und inner Abwehr Hosen runter.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2012)

Jawohl! Mein Tipp hat zugeschlagen, erst mal dick abgesahnt  

Trotzdem schade für Deutschland... Schirileistung so schlecht wie in noch keinem Spiel. Bei manchen Entscheidungen dachte ich mir nur "WTF, was hat der Typ bitte geraucht..."

Hätte nicht sein sollen ^^


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2012)

bwahaha der 3. fail des abends: das spiel, waldis tv klamotte, und nu auch noch til schweiger bei waldi.
und mMn ist es kein fluch. es ist ne falsche idee auf die stamm zu setzen..... podolski raus,gomez nach 50 mins raus, wenns nicht läuft, mal als bestes bsp


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> herr löw sollte vllt nicht über den rücktritt denken, aber wohl eher über eine derbe strategieumsetzung



Wer in sechs Jahren und drei Turnieren keinen Titel holt trotz einer verdammt guten Mannschaft, macht eindeutig was falsch. Und da hilft nur noch der Rücktritt. Löw hat vieles bewegt und eine tollte Mannschaft da aufgebaut, aber in den wichtigen Spielen fehlt es dann. Eventuell braucht die Mannschaft jemand neuen als Trainer.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juni 2012)

*reinschleich* Meiner Meinung nach war Italien besser, vorallem haben sie ihre Chancen genutz*rausschleich*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Wir sind hier alle keine Trainer. Wir wissen nicht, wie die Jungs trainieren, wie es ihnen gesundheitlich geht oder allgemein.

Das sollte man bedenken, klugscheißern kann man immer. Mach ich auch. Ich hätte auch Klose statt Gomez und Reus statt Poldi rein genommen, ABER WAS BRINGT DAS ? Löw hat den besten Eindruck von den Spielern und wird seine Gründe haben (oder auch nicht, whatever). 

Wenn ich jetzt lese, Löw muss zurück treten, krieg ich das kotzen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2012)

2:1 kastriert.

Da schlägt mein italienisches Herz nur umso lauter. &#9829;


----------



## zoizz (28. Juni 2012)

Wie kann man nur einen Podolski bringen? Und der Schiri war von den Italiener besser bezahlt ....
Wir waren nicht wirklich gut, aber das Spiel war beschi**en!


----------



## BenNevis (28. Juni 2012)

Immer das gleiche Geschwätz, bin ja auch für Deutschland aber irgendwann muss man sich doch mal eingestehen können, dass die anderen einfach besser waren.
solange es läuft sind alle extrem überheblich - können dann aber nichts einstecken

außerdem, wenn man schon was von hass lesen muss, ist italien doch nicht unser Feind


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Löw hat den besten Eindruck von den Spielern und wird seine Gründe haben (oder auch nicht, whatever).



Das ich nicht lache. Löw hat sich zuviel Crack reingezogen. Wenn man in den ersten Spielen noch nicht gesehen hat, dass Poldi die absolute Niete ist, dann hat man seinen Job verfehlt.
Ich frag mich, für was Arsenal den gekauft hat. Als Zeugwart, oder was? Den kannst du doch in der Pfeife rauchen und das nicht erst seit der EM.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> 2:1 kastriert.
> 
> Da schlägt mein italienisches Herz nur umso lauter. &#9829;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RE_WRsxi5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war wohl die frage nachm aufwachen der vicosinüberdosis ^^


----------



## xChakuzzax (28. Juni 2012)

Das Geschehen heute stimmt mich doch sehr traurig ;(


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

italien liegt direkt vor der haustür ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYU-SeVofHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann tore schiessen braucht aber beim anziehen jemand der ihm hilft ^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Juni 2012)

Ich fasse mal meinen Eindruck des Abends zusammen.

Was mir im speziellen negativ aufgefallen ist:

- Schweinsteiger macht Fehlpässe wie eine kurzsichtige Oma
- Podolski hat auch mitgespielt? Der war quasi gar nicht präsent
- deutsche Abwehr mehrfach mit einem einzigen Pass aus italienischer Hälfte überrannt und hat auch sonst nicht die bisher gezeigte Leistung gebracht
- so gut wie keine deutsche Flanke hat jemals einen deutschen Abnehmer gefunden

Hier zitiere ich mich mal selber:_- Den Schiedsrichter, ach was, das ganze Schiri-Pack hätte man genauso gut gegen einen 5-jährigen mit Sack über'm Kopf austauschen können - und der hätte dabei noch besser gepfiffen! Klares Abseits? Doch nicht für Italien! Italiener foulen deutsche Spieler? Freistoß für Italien! Hummels streichelt jemandem im Kopfballduell? Gelb in der Nachspielzeit! Großes Kino des "Unparteiischen", dem sollte man baldmöglichst den Briefkasten mit Rabattscheinen von diversen Optikern zustopfen​_[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]​Aber:

- Khedira war wieder mal der treibende Motor, viel gelaufen, viel bewerkstelligt
- Viele viele Torchancen für uns und viele davon auch verdammt knapp, das hätte auch anders ausgehen können
- Und dann war da noch Manuel Neuer. Also dem hat man angemerkt, dass er das Ergebnis nicht akzeptieren wollte. Viel Feuer, hatte sogar den Mumm im gegnerischen Sechszehner zu stehen und mitzumachen. Respekt! Für mich der Mann des Abends.

Alles in allem hat Italien aber effizienter gespielt, die ersten 2 Torchancen genutzt und geht damit verdient ins Finale. Unsere Jungs haben mehr drauf, konnten heute aber nicht mehr abrufen. Demnach lieber 0:2 gegen Italien rausfliegen als Zweistellig im Finale gegen Spanien, denn die Leistung hätte für die Spanier niemals gereicht. Schade, dass unsere Jungs raus sind, gekämpft haben sie ja allemal - aber ich möchte es auch nicht missen, 2012 sowohl Holland als auch Griechenland nach Hause getreten zu haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wir sollten mal wieder iwo einmarschieren ^^
> 
> ach neee macht ja angie schon ^^



Ich mochte Angie ja nie so wirklich, aber jetzt soll sie auf die Kacke hauen. 

Die rottet die Mafia mit einer Hand aus.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn man mal bedenkt, Deutschland hatte 11 oder 12 Ecken und Italien 0.

Wie kann man denn da bitte kein Tor reinkriegen?

Aber der Freistoß von Koss? oder wie der heisst, der war super geschossen. Wäre das 1:2 gewesen, aber Buffon ist schon ein hammer Torwart.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Italien hat schon verdient gewonnen, am Ende zählen keine Ecken, keine Freistöße und keine Torchancen. 

Die Umstände waren bloß... ich sag mal es war unnötig.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

@Sh1k4ri ist das ein Bild von Breathe Carolina?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema "Nicht gegen Löw wettern":


Gegen wen denn sonst? ER war verantwortlich für diese schwache Taktik. Wieder Podolski gebracht, obwohl der NICHTS auf die Reihe bekommen hat im Turnier. Kroos gebracht, der ja nicht sonderlich schlecht gespielt hat, sondern sehr solide, aber war wohl eher dafür gedacht Pirlo, einen verdammten 8er (!!!), aus dem Spiel zu nehmen. Natürlich fehlte am Ende auch das Glück und die vielen Fehler der Verteidigung (Wo ist Hummels beim zweiten Gegentor? WO?!) sorgten für die Niederlage, aber die Taktik und die Aufstellung kommt von einem Mann, der die gleichen Ausreden bringt, wie noch vor zwei Jahren.

"Die Mannschaft ist noch jung und unerfahren. Die muss sich noch entwickeln." - Lieber Löw. Du hattest nun DREI Turniere Zeit dir einen Titel zu holen. Du hast dreimal versagt und musst nicht jedes mal dasselbe sagen. Mehmet Scholl geht da mit seiner Kritik schon in die richtige Richtung, auch wenn er sich nicht ganz getraut hat, direkt Löw zu kritisieren. Diesmal muss auch der Trainer sich selbst an die Nase fassen. Er hat dieses mal mit seiner Taktik auch versagt und sollte endlich seinen Platz abgeben.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

ne das ist shikari seine lieblingsband


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> @Sh1k4ri ist das ein Bild von Breathe Carolina?



Nope, von Enter Shikari bzw vom Frontmann.

Sry für OT 

@Razyl

Ganz ehrlich? Das ist mehr als lächerlich. Ich will Löw nicht heilig sprechen, ach ich weiß doch nicht. ICH finde, wir haben eine "gute" EM gespielt, das heute war einfach nur unnötig. Unachtsamkeit, wenn du willst. Aber Löw ist mir momentan lieber als jeder andere Trainer, und das sehen die Spieler sicherlich auch so. Dieses andauernde Kritisieren geht mir aufn Sack, war doch bei Robben, Gomez und all den anderen das gleiche.


----------



## Ogil (28. Juni 2012)

Verdient verloren. Die Italiener beim Gucken grade hatten ja schon fast Mitleid mit uns. Wenigstens war die Stimmung im Pub gut - was wohl daran lag, dass wir einen Platz zwischen vielenvielenvielen Italienern gefunden hatten...


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

Ich finde Loew auch ein super Trainer. Wir haben gegen Portugal, gegen Holland und gegen Griechenland gewonnen. Wir hatten starke Gegner und haben die besiegt. In der WM haben wir Argentinien 4:1 besiegt. Also, wir haben da eine super Mannschaft und es liegt einfach ein Fluch drin, dass wir gegen Italien nicht gewinnen. Aber desto trotz, es gibt nunmal einen Gewinner und Verlierer. Man kann deswegen den Trainer nicht beschuldigen. Der spielt nicht auf dem Feld. Und 3. Platz oder 4. ist ein verdienter für diese Mannschaft.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juni 2012)

Ich ess jetzt erstmal 'ne Pizza, rein aus Prinzip.


Ganz abgesehen vom Schiri hätten die Italiener kurz vor Schluss auch noch das 3:0 oder gar 4:0 machen können, der Endstand ist mMn glimpflich für das deutsche Trauerspiel :-/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Spielen wir eigentlich noch gegen Portugal um Platz 3 ? So wie die letzten Male auch ?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Das ist mehr als lächerlich. Ich will Löw nicht heilig sprechen, ach ich weiß doch nicht. ICH finde, wir haben eine "gute" EM gespielt, das heute war einfach nur unnötig. Unachtsamkeit, wenn du willst. Aber Löw ist mir momentan lieber als jeder andere Trainer, und das sehen die Spieler sicherlich auch so. Dieses andauernde Kritisieren geht mir aufn Sack, war doch bei Robben, Gomez und all den anderen das gleiche.



Gegen Portugal knapp und nicht gerade verdient 1:0 gewonnen. Gegen Niederlande zwar verdient, aber auch wieder knapp gewonnen. Gegen Dänemark dasselbe Spiele. Gegen Griechenland endlich gut gespielt, dennoch zwei Tore gefangen. Man hat zwar vier Spiele gewonnen, aber eine komplett überzeugende Leistung gab es zu keinen Zeitpunkt. Und wie gesagt: Wenn man als Trainer in sechs Jahren bei drei Turnieren in den wichtigen Spielen immer wieder versagt, dann stimmt etwas nicht.

Edit: Nein, es gibt kein Spiel um Platz Drei.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

Hat Italien gegen England gut gespielt? Nein. Es ist einfach Sport. Wenigstens sind wir so weit gekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Schade, hätten wir nochmal Ronaldos trauriges Gesicht gesehen... 

Ich bewundere da Lautern. Mit einem Trainer durch fast die ganze Saison gehen und dann absteigen, wenigstens blieben sie fast konsequent. Nicht so wie beim HSV, wo nach jeder Niederlage der Trainer in Frage gestellt wird.

Aber naja, bei mir ist der Frust schon wieder weg. Italien mag ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Italien mag ich trotzdem nicht.



pass auf für das kommentar legen dir die italien fans im forum hinter jeden deines post einen toten pferdekopf


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

Als ich mag italienische Frauen   Also.. so vom Aussehen jetzt. So von innen , kann ich nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> pass auf für das kommentar legen dir die italien fans im forum hinter jeden deines post einen toten pferdekopf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dolan insnt' afrait of anithink


----------



## Xidish (28. Juni 2012)

Razyl - Du bist ein grandioser Experte

Manche Spiele der deutschen scheinst Du auch nicht gesehen zu haben - oder nicht richtig um dies oder das so beurteilen zu können!
Podolski z.B. hat sein "Pflichttor" im Turnier geschossen - ist das nix?!^^

Ich mag keine Leute, die sich hier wie die Bosse bei Trainerkarusell in der Bundesliga benehmen.
Nur weil man mal 3 Finale nicht erreicht hat - wohlbemerkt, Löw ist mit dieser unserer jungen Mannschaft 3x bis zum Halbfinale gekommen!! ...
muß man sich nicht anmaßen derart unpassende Rücktrittsgesuche zu starten!

Wie soll ein Trainer die Chance haben, sein Team zum Erfolg  zu trainieren, wenn er gleich wieder gegangen wird?!
Würde diese Karusell-Praxis wegen "Mißerfolg" hier auf manche User angewendet werden - wären einige User nicht mehr hier. 

Und ein Trainer vermag nicht viel.
Der kann noch so gut sein, wenn es das Team nicht ist bzw. die Sachen nicht umsetzt, ist es wohl am wenigsten des Trainers Schuld.

Aber wie gesagt ... die jüngste Mannschaft bei dieser EM - unsere Deutschen - haben sehr viel geleistet.

Übrigens, Gomez ist erst seit heute nicht mehr Torschützenkönig der EM. 

*edit:*
warum ich nochmal poste ...

Ich kann bei 25° Grad Temperatur irgendwie nicht schlafen.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2012)

Vollkommen egal ob es um Emotionen wegen Fußballkram geht oder worum auch immer und egal gegen wen gerichtet ... rassistische oder abfällige Äußerungen, sowie Äußerungen mit Straftatbestand (abbrennen von irgendwas), egal ob witzig gemeint oder nicht, sind  zu unterlassen. Beiträge entfernt.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

Immer die Community Manager die sich nicht rasieren..


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Razyl - Du bist ein grandioser Experte
> 
> Mnache Spiele der deutschen scheinst Du auch nicht gesehen zu haben - oder nicht richtig um dies oder das so beurteilen zu können!
> 
> ...



Ein Trainer wird am Erfolg gemessen, vor allem wenn man vor drei Turnieren als Mit- oder sogar als Top-Favorit gehandelt wird. Und wenn man dann dreimal nacheinander in den wichtigen Spielen versagt und immer und immer wieder die gleichen Phrasen rausschießt "Die Mannschaft ist noch jung, die muss sich entwickeln", dann läuft was falsch. Wann will die Mannschaft denn Titel holen? 2022 in Katar? Na dann viel Spaß..

Jogi Löw hat heute eine große Schuld an der Niederlade. Das ist einfach mal FAKT. Er ist für Taktik und Aufstellung verantwortlich und seine Aufstellung hat es versaut. Toni Kroos als Bewacher für einen Pirlo... so ein Schwachsinn. Genauso wie ein Podolski, der in keinem Spiel sein eigentlich vorhandenes Potential abrufen konnte. Ein Gomez - Okay, kann man machen. Dann braucht man aber auf den Außen zwei schnelle Typen, die ihn mit Bällen füttern (Hallo Reus!), ansonsten wird das mit Gomez nicht so richtig was. Das sind alles offensichtliche taktische Fehler und für die Taktik ist ein Herr Joachim Löw verantwortlich (noch). 

Aber wer die schwarz-rot-goldene-Fanbrille auf, wird wohl auch noch 2022 einen Löw zujubeln... wenn er wieder versagt im wichtigen Spiel.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Juni 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Hat Italien gegen England gut gespielt? Nein. Es ist einfach Sport. Wenigstens sind wir so weit gekommen



Natürlich hat Italien gegen England gut gespielt. Welches Spiel hast du denn bitte gesehen? England hat scheiße gespielt. Die ersten 10 Minuten ganz kurz mal Aufbruchstimmung um danach dann die restlichen 110 Minuten im Koma zu verbringen.



Xidish schrieb:


> Podolski z.B. hat sein "Pflichttor" im Turnier geschossen - ist das nix?!^^



Er hat ein Tor gemacht, dass jeder andere auch gemacht hätte, der aus 2 Metern das Tor trifft. Ansonsten war er eine Nullnummer. Ist er übrigens schon lange.
Wie man an sowas festhalten kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Seine Zeit ist lange vorbei. Der ganz große war er ohnehin noch nie.


----------



## Xidish (29. Juni 2012)

Razyl, bei all Deiner Weißheit - bewirb Dich und hol' 2014 den Sieg!

ps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:*
Nee Razyl, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein - hat bei/mit Dir auch keinen Sinn,
da Du so sehr von Dir überzeugt bist und daher mehr schreibst, als daß Du Posts auch mal gründlicher durchliest.

so 2. Versuch zu schlafen ... immer noch 24 Grad


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Razyl, bei all Deiner Weißheit - bewirb Dich und hol' 2014 den Sieg!
> 
> ps.
> 
> [...]



na "wir" sowieso nicht... ich war jedenfalls nicht auf dem Platz vorhin 

Wenn einer Weltmeister wird, dann die Nationalmannschaft, aber ehrlich gesagt glaub ich da nicht dran, nach dem Debakel heute.
Bin kein Fussballexperte, aber fands ziemlich mies was die gespielt haben soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Razyl, bei all Deiner Weißheit - bewirb Dich und hol' 2014 den Sieg!



Sonst fällt dir nichts ein? Keine Gegenargumente? Gibt wohl anscheinend keine... Wie gesagt: Schwarz-rot-goldene Fanbrille mal abnehmen.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

hey wenn wir keine flaggen verbrennen dürfen dürft ihr auch nichts gegen deutschland sagen


----------



## Quentaros (29. Juni 2012)

So wie die Deutschen heute gespielt haben, könnte man meinen die sind bestochen worden, um so schlecht zu spielen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2012)

der schiri war lustig 

it rennt de um, it kriegt freistoß 1 min später.. .alles klar


----------



## Valinar (29. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin zwar sicherlich keine Fussballexpertin aber ich fand das Italien nicht unverdient gewonnen hat.
Im nachhinein kann man sicherlich sagen das die Startaufstellung,also besonders Podolski und Kroos,nicht gerade die beste wahl war.
Gomez hat auch alles andere als geglänzt,aber das kann der Trainer nicht vorher wissen.
Aber als Trainer hat er natürlich trotzdem die verantwortung zu tragen.

Allerdings war die ganze Mannschaftsleistung alles andere als gut.
Und überragend war sie das ganze Turnier nicht.
Fande zumindestens das dieses "in den Himmel loben" etwas an der realität vorbei ging


----------



## Lari (29. Juni 2012)

Im Endeffekt verdient ausgeschieden:
Balotelli macht genau das, was er im Spiel vorher auch getan hat, trifft aber diesmal. Hätte man mit rechnen und planen können. Deutsche Mannschaft ist regelrecht zu doof den Ball über die Linie zu kriegen, zu langsam, zu unsicher. Spielt halt nicht jedes mal der Gegner so schlecht, wie wir es heute getan haben. Trotzdem hat das turnier Spaß gemacht.
Die neue Saison steht an, die Aachener kämpfen in Liga 3 um den Wiederaufstieg und hört mit den Kleinkriegen auf 

Edit: und ja, Deutschland war nur einmal gut, gegen Griechenland. Vorher die Spiele standen alle auf Messers Schneide und gegen Dänemark wäre es fast sogar schon vorbei gewesen. Wie gesagt war Deutschland diesmal die schlechtere Mannschaft, so wie vorher unsere Gegner ihr Potenzial nicht abrufen konnten.
Ich denke Bolatelli macht die EM für die Italiener klar, ein in meinen Augen Wahnsinns-Spieler. Wie er die Abwehr mit Pirlo permanent überrumpelt hab ich noch nie so oft gesehen.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Trainer wird am Erfolg gemessen, vor allem wenn man vor drei Turnieren als Mit- oder sogar als Top-Favorit gehandelt wird. Und wenn man dann dreimal nacheinander in den wichtigen Spielen versagt und immer und immer wieder die gleichen Phrasen rausschießt "Die Mannschaft ist noch jung, die muss sich entwickeln", dann läuft was falsch. Wann will die Mannschaft denn Titel holen? 2022 in Katar? Na dann viel Spaß..
> 
> Jogi Löw hat heute eine große Schuld an der Niederlade. Das ist einfach mal FAKT. Er ist für Taktik und Aufstellung verantwortlich und seine Aufstellung hat es versaut. Toni Kroos als Bewacher für einen Pirlo... so ein Schwachsinn. Genauso wie ein Podolski, der in keinem Spiel sein eigentlich vorhandenes Potential abrufen konnte. Ein Gomez - Okay, kann man machen. Dann braucht man aber auf den Außen zwei schnelle Typen, die ihn mit Bällen füttern (Hallo Reus!), ansonsten wird das mit Gomez nicht so richtig was. Das sind alles offensichtliche taktische Fehler und für die Taktik ist ein Herr Joachim Löw verantwortlich (noch).



jo,seh ich ganz genau so...als ich die aufstellung las wusste ich das wir das ding nicht gewinnen werden...podolski ist nur noch ein schatten seiner selbst,auch wenn er einmal im turnier getroffen hat.(da fielen eh 4 tore in dem spiel für uns).den muss ich nicht im halbfinale gegen italien bringen...gomez ist ein dauerbrenner-thema...der macht sein tor wenn ihm einer den ball maßgerecht auf den fuss oder kopf legt,ansonsten ist der kreisklassenniveau.der braucht flanken ohne ende um mal eine davon zu nutzen.typisch war wieder mal der abpraller in einer seiner drei szenen wo er mal auffiel.der vergleich zu "flipper" klinsmann ist nicht weit hergeholt.ansonsten fiel er wie immer nur durch kontrollierten trab auf...
einen kroos für einen 8er zu bringen hat razyl schon richtigerweise kritisiert.ist schwachsinn...
also drei auswechslungten zum griechenlandspiel sind schlicht und ergreifend falsch.udn die aufstellung macht der trainer...eine alte weisheit sagt schon:never change a winning team...sollte sich herr löw mal anschauen...
klar ist der nett und sympatisch,aber mit nett gewinnst du nix.udn der wird auch in 2,oder 4 jahren nix gewinnen...ich respektiere di eleistungen von löw in seiner amtierenden trainerzeit,aber er sollte sich tatsächlich einmal fragen ob er noch der richtige ist und das optimum aus so einer hochkarätigen mannschaft rausgeholt hat...zeitweise erschien mir usnere mannschaft taktisch gesehen wieder einmal recht ideenlos udn überfordert gegen eine stark aufspielende italienische mannschaft...

man kann gegen italien verlieren,kein thema,aber solche spiele zeigen einmal mehr das unsere von der presse bis dato hochgelobte abwehr halt doch eine der schlechtesten im turnier ist.gegen holland,dänemark udn sogar gegen griechenland fangen wir uns mindestens 1 tor ein.einziges starkes abwehrspiel war gegen protugal,aber da waren die portugiesen scheinbar auch noch gar nicht im turnier angekommen.
kommt einmal son starker gegner wie italien fängt die abwehr von der 1.minute bis zum abpfiff an zu schwimmen...wir waren mit dem 1:2 zum schluss noch gut bedient...

über die schirileistung sag ich nur:absoluter tomatenanfall...wäre ich nicht sicher ob der nicht geschmiert war.so schlecht kann man normalerweise nicht pfeiffen...als ich in der runde gestern fragte wo der schiri herkommt,sagte ein kumpel passenderweise:aus italien...


----------



## bargain (29. Juni 2012)

Olééééé oléééééé! Viva Italia!

Glückwunsch Italien! Super Spiel! Balotelli, du bist ein Gott! Die deutsche Seppl-Mannschaft im Alleingang nach Hause geschossen. Schade Deutschland, alles ist vorbei. Heute Koffer packen und ab nach Hause. Ohhhhh, wie schade. Schon wieder nicht gegen Italien gewonnen. Dabei waren sie sich doch so sicher, dass sie die Besseren sind. Hochmut kommt immer vor dem Fall, ne. Aber immerhin könnt ihr euch ja rühmen, gegen Mannschaften wie Griechenland zu gewinnnen. Weeeeeyyyy. Aber egal wie schlecht Italien auch immer sein mag, für die Deutschen reicht es immer. Wenn ihr euch beeilt, holt ihr vielleicht noch das holländische Flugzeug ein :-)

Viva Italia!


----------



## Lari (29. Juni 2012)

bargain schrieb:


> Olééééé oléééééé! Viva Italia!
> 
> Glückwunsch Italien! Super Spiel! Balotelli, du bist ein Gott! Die deutsche Seppl-Mannschaft im Alleingang nach Hause geschossen. Schade Deutschland, alles ist vorbei. Heute Koffer packen und ab nach Hause. Ohhhhh, wie schade. Schon wieder nicht gegen Italien gewonnen. Dabei waren sie sich doch so sicher, dass sie die Besseren sind. Hochmut kommt immer vor dem Fall, ne. Aber immerhin könnt ihr euch ja rühmen, gegen Mannschaften wie Griechenland zu gewinnnen. Weeeeeyyyy. Aber egal wie schlecht Italien auch immer sein mag, für die Deutschen reicht es immer. Wenn ihr euch beeilt, holt ihr vielleicht noch das holländische Flugzeug ein :-)
> 
> Viva Italia!


Elfmeterschießen gegen England ist aber auch nicht unbedingt eine Glanzleistung  Nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube, Löw hatte etwas zu wenig Mut, endlich mal andere Spieler aufzustellen. Podolski war in diesem gesamten Turnier nur wenig präsent, da hilft auch ein Tor in irgendeinem der 4 Spiele nicht wenig. Der war gestern so ein Totalausfall, das ich ihn nach dieser einen Situation ausgewechselt hätte, als er auf einen Ball wenn überhaupt nur geistig reagiert hat. Bisher traut er sich immer noch nicht an einen Götze ran (und ich bin bestimmt kein Dortmund oder Götzefan), wieder durfte Boateng spielen und Bender wurde stehen gelassen. Auch bei Gomez ... Ja, da bin ich mittlerweile wirklich voreingenommen. Er ist und bleibt eine Littfasssäule, die bei richtigen Abprallern den Ball ins Tor bekommt. Er gewinnt keine Zweikämpfe, er bewegt sich nicht und wenn er an den Ball kommt, verstolpert er ihn innerhalb von 5 Sekunden, er verlernt quasi dabei sogar das Laufen! Natürlich war dieses Tor gegen Holland der Wahnsinn, wo er sich auf einem minimalen Platz drehte, aber das passiert eben doch nur 1 mal in 5 Spielen.

Die Mannschaft ist nicht mehr "jung" wie vor 2, 4 oder 6 Jahren. Man merkt, wie viele Spieler nun langsam nachlassen, dazu gehört eben ein Podolski. Özil war auch immer noch keine Punktlandung. Der schiebt die Bälle derzeit zwar intelligent, aber so langsam, das viele Verteidiger sich einfach dann den Ball schnappen. Er mag "Designer" sein, aber der ist derzeit so weit, das er sich einfach überschätzt. Er hat die Kreativität, aber diese Schnelligkeit fehlt irgendwie.

Neuer war wirklich stark in den letzten Minuten. Er hat den nötigen Mut, den nötigen Willen.

Der Schiri ... Teilweise bekam ich wirklich den Eindruck, der wäre von Italien bezahlt. Diese gegenteilig gepfeiften Fouls, das übereifrige abpfeifen von Situationen, schlussendlich das abpfeifen während des beginnenden Angriffs. Zum Schluss wurden WIR teilweise einfach gefoult in der Nachspielzeit, bekamen sogar einen Elfmeter mit der Folgezeit-Verstreichung und dann wird dennoch sofort abgepfiffen. Da fehlte mir zwischenzeitlich echt mal ne rote Karte, z. B. als ein Italiener vom Platz ging (mit gelb), sogar nach 10 Sekunden vom Schiri angetrieben wurde und der dann dennoch 20 weitere Sekunden brauchte. Der hätte bei der Auswechslung ne Gelbe sehen müssen.

Schweinsteiger ist und bleibt für mich ein Tabu-Thema. Er war für mich einer der wenigen, die im letzten Jahr eine "Präsenz" aufgebaut haben, bis er dann eben mehrfach verletztungsbedingt aussetzen musste. Schlussendlich schleppt er glaube ich immer noch was mit sich rum, ist einfach immer noch nicht fit. Am Einsatzwillen mangelt es ihm aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## Numbe (29. Juni 2012)

Also, für mich war die Frage nicht wer gewinnt, sondern wie hoch Italien gewinnt.



Deutschland hat eine EM abgeliefert, die für mich gut, jedoch nicht überragend war. Im Großen und Ganzen haben sie ordentlichen Fußball gespielt, welcher taktisch teilweise etwas holperig war und zum Teil noch sehr unsicher. Die Kommunikation im Spiel war oft mangelhaft, was ich jedoch auf die Erfahrung schiebe.- Viele Fehlpässe die nicht hätten sein dürfen. Manchmal kam es mir so vor, dass sie einfach versucht haben wie ein Spanier oder Italiener mit dem Ball zu tanzen, was ihnen aber schlichtweg nicht gelang.



Was ich sehr Schade fand war einfach dass der Löw die jungen Spieler wie Bender und Reus – meiner Meinung nach – zu selten aufgestellt hat. Spielerisch sind die sehr griffig, passen gut ins Team und bringen Leistungen, von denen ein Podolski nur so träumen kann… Was ihnen fehlt ist die Erfahrung im internationalen Fußball. 



Das Spiel gestern war wirklich enttäuschend.- Nicht einmal vom Endstand, sondern einfach die Tatsache, dass sie unter ihren Fähigkeiten gespielt haben. Unaufmerksam, unbeholfen, beinahe entwaffnet gegen die Italiener.

Gegen einen Griechen kannst du dir Fehlpässe leisten, Abwehrlücken und ‚Pausen’. Aber gegen die Italiener nicht. Da sie von Anfang an Ballotelli nicht den Maulkorb angelegt haben war es von vorn herein klar, dass Italien gewinnen wird. 



Die Aufstellung war ungünstig gewählt, ich hätte an Löws Stelle mit der Griechenlandaufstellung begonnen, aber gut.



Das einzige, was mich wirklich gestört hat war der Schiri. Der hat einfach schlecht gepfiffen. Natürlich hätte das nichts am Endergebnis geändert, aber manche Entscheidungen (oder eben solche, die nicht getroffen wurden.) waren einfach nicht nachvollziehbar…



Ich freue mich auf das Finale. Spanien – Italien versprich interessant zu werden.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Juni 2012)

gut geschrieben, nur auch ein Schweini oder Özil kann man auswechseln wenn sie nix bringen, es zählt auffm Platz. Wir haben viel Potenzial 
auf der Bank, da hätte man in der Halbzeit was machen müssen. Poldi war klar der mußte einfach raus. Boateng hat viel Betrieb gemacht nach vorne,
einige gute Flanken geschlagen, sehr schön. Hinten fehlte die Abstimmung, mit 2 schnellen Stürmern kamen sie einfach nicht klar -> Schlechte Vorbereitung auf diese Situation ? Zum Glück war der neue Stürmer Diamanti der Italiener wirklich soo schlecht, der hätte nicht mal das leere Tor getroffen...sonst wär's 4:1 ausgegangen. Naja lass die Chance in der 5. Minute reingehen oder Elfer pfeifen lassen bei der Rettung von Pirlo auf der Linie (Knie aber auch Hand ?!) das hätte man auch anders pfeifen können...naja hätte wäre wenn hülft nix. Mein Fazit: die "Leader" im Deutschen Spiel waren nicht wirklich präsent, und bei den Pastas schon (Pirlo!), sowas macht den Unterschied. Und ich bin immer noch ein pro-Löw-Typ ;-)


----------



## Tharthan78 (29. Juni 2012)

Naja da können wir alle Bundestrainer spielen wie wir wollen,letztendlich ist immer der Trainer
schuld wenn man verliert,ist halt leider das Los dieses Berufs.
Dennoch muss ich sagen solang wir gewonnen haben,haben alle gerufen super Jogi alles toll usw,dem war 
aber nicht so,ist halt leider das typisch deutsche Manko im DFB das man alles zu schnell zu hoch jubelt.
Schauen wir mal zurück WM 2010 was haben die Müller usw gelobt,klar verdient usw aber dennoch den Hype
zu übertrieben ab da gings Bergab mit seiner Leistung..ihr meint das stimmt nicht hm zb Poldi genauso
was wurde der gelobt und in Himmel geprisen dann gings ab zu den Bayern und aus war die ganze Sache.
Man kann noch viele Beispiele dazu machen aber unseren Jungs steigt das Ego zu schnell zu Kopf.

Das einzige was ich Löw seit Jahren ankreiden muss ..Gomez ein leidiges Thema ich versteh net warum 
der so an ihm anhält.Diese Saison bei den Bayern hm mag hart klingen aber wenn dort ein anderer statt
Gomez gestanden hätte,hätt der die Tore gemacht.
Wir können sagen was wir wollen aber der Sturm in Deutschland is einfach nix besonderes.Auch wenn ich 
nix auf meinen Miro kommen lasse er arbeitet er trifft usw usw ,das Verletzungspech war halt leider blöd
aber dennoch immer wenn er am Platz steht sieht man wie die Mannschaft läuft und ackert bzw er und Gomez
hm versteh das net den hätte er zuhause lassen können die 3 Tore hätt der Miro a gemacht sicherlich.
Bin der Meinung das er Kurany damals net suspendieren hätte sollen klar is der a net so der Hit aber 
im Vergleich zu Gomez liegen da Welten.Seien wir ehrlich Miro is nun a scho 33 glaub nächste Wm maximal
dann is Schluss und wer kommt dann?dann derzeit nur noch Gomez a wenn wir bessere Stürmer hätten die halt 
nur leider Mangels der "Stars"in der BL net zum Einsatz kommen.

Was ich net versteh da könnt ihr Schweini loben wie ihr wollt der hätte diesesmal auf der Bank bleiben müssen 
kein einziges mal während des Turniers hat er was getaugt,pässe grottig 2kampf mies usw.
Klar verständlich lange verletzt usw aber dann muss man ihn halt mal draussen lassen und oder später einwechseln
um wieder ins Spiel zu finden.
Aber ist wie es ist warum so viele Bayern Spieler immer und immer wieder dabei sind versteh ich net,soll jetzt nix gegen
Bayern sein aber schauen wir dochmal Hummels Top während des ganzen Turniers und egal der Fehler gestern jeder 
darf mal fehler machen dafür hat er in den anderen Spielen 92 Prozent der 2 Kämpfe gewonnen,was bemerkt net mal unser
kleener Lahm schafft^^

Der Hauptgrund das wir dieses mal gescheitert sind ist aber definitiv net Löw´s Fehler sondern diese unmengen an Egoisten
in unserem Team und nu a wenns gegen Bayern geht meistens von der Bayern Seite kommt bis uf 1-2 Leute.
WIr haben einfach wieder diesen typisch deutschen einschlaf Fußball gewesen wie die Jahre vor Löw usw.
Südafrika war top da ruhte der Ball so gut wie nie und diesesmal einfach wieder Standfußball.

Also a wenn bissl Kritik an Löw dabei war er ist der richtige derzeit net immer dem Trainer anhängen die Egomanen bei uns 
müssen raus dann läufts a wieder besser.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juni 2012)

Schweinsteiger nicht spielen zu lassen geht nunmal einfach nicht. Er hat einfach eine ähnliche Rolle wie Ballack damals. Ohne ihn hat man immer das Gefühl, es würde was fehlen. Und ohne Spielpraxis hätte man ihn total rauslassen müssen. Die Entscheidung ihn spielen zu lassen, wurde anfangs getroffen, noch vor der EM und da muss er sich dann eben reinbeißen. Auch wenn es dann hier oder da tatsächlich hapert, er ist eine Grundsäule der Mannschaft. Ohne ihn wäre es mEn nicht besser gelaufen.

Müller hat eine besondere Art, die ich nicht nur im Fußball kenne, sondern auch aus dem Gaming Bereich immer wieder erkennen kann. Er ist einer von denen, die einfach überall sind. Er ist die vierte Person in einem 4v4, die nicht wie alle anderen solidarisch in der Basis defft oder angreift in den Echtzeitstrategiespielen, sondern noch auf dem Weg der Gegner den einen oder anderen umhaut, sodass dieser an Wirkung verliert und dann gen Gegnerbasis schreitet. Oder dann eben diese Ego-Shooter-Spieler, die unauffällig an den Gegner rankommen. Diese "Intelligenz", diese Art und Weise kann man leider nicht lernen. Und man kann diese Art einfach nicht erzwingen, diese Freiheiten hat er leider nach 2010 verloren. 

Und zum Thema Jogi bleibe ich einfach dabei. Es zeigt sich immer mehr, wie er immer wieder auf alte Spieler zurückgreift und den Neuen den Weg versperrt. Er kann seine Mannschaft gut trainieren und zu einer Einheit verbinden. Aber seine Aufstellungen sind teilweise sehr fragwürdig und die Spielweise, die er spielen lässt, wirkt langsam altmodisch. 

Wir haben einfach derzeit niemanden, der tatsächlich "wirbelt", wir haben keinen Überspieler, der sich gegen 4 Verteidiger durchsetzt und "brandgefährlich" ist. Gomez wie Klose werden einfach von 1-2 Leuten gedeckt und dann passt das. Zwar kann Klose wirklich gut kombinieren mit anderen Mitspielern, aber diese Brillianz und Effektivität fehlt ihm nun einfach. Wir brauchen einfach einen Pirlo, für den direkt Leute abgestellt werden und den zu stoppen, wir brauchen mal wieder so einen Konterstürmer, der nach einem guten Pass 40 Meter läuft und sich auf dem Weg gegen 3 Leute durchsetzt, bevor er den Ball unter die Latte knallt.

Stattdessen kommen aber massive taktische Vorgaben und das Pauken von Stärken und Schwächen der Gegnerspielern.


Übrigens nehme ich stark an, das Standardsituationen geübt wurden. Die Flanken und Freistöße waren zuletzt wieder weit stärker.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Jogi bleibe ich einfach dabei. Es zeigt sich immer mehr, wie er immer wieder auf alte Spieler zurückgreift und den Neuen den Weg versperrt. Er kann seine Mannschaft gut trainieren und zu einer Einheit verbinden. Aber seine Aufstellungen sind teilweise sehr fragwürdig und die Spielweise, die er spielen lässt, wirkt langsam altmodisch.




bleib ich auch dabei...klar,ist er das nicht der aufm platz trabt oder fehlpässe spielt,aber er trägt die verantwortung für die taktik,die marschroute und die mentale stärke im team...warum er poldi,gomez und kroos nach dem ersten erfolgreichen spiel der nationalmannschaft auflaufen lässt wird immer sein geheimnis bleiben.
die griechenlandelf war DIE elf des turniers...die hätte er nie und nimmer austauschen dürfen.alleine um einmal wenigstens etwas kontinuität ins spiel zu bringen.diese mischung aus erfahrenen und gierigen jungen spielern war gold wert...udn was macht er?er zerreisst die gleich wieder...in einem freundschaftsspiel oder in der vorbereitung hätte ich noch verständnis dafür gehabt,aber im halbfinale gegen italien???hallo?

da muss sich selbst ein löw nach all seinen entscheidungen und verpassten titelchancen einfach hinterfragen lassen,ob er noch der richtige mann für diese elf ist...klar jammer ich auf hohem niveau,aber das ziel hat löw auch vorgegeben udn im endeffekt war es nach dem griechenlandspiel kein geringeres als der titelgewinn der deutschen


----------



## Numbe (29. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Diese mischung aus erfahrenen und gierigen jungen spielern war gold wert...



This.

Mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Tharthan78 (29. Juni 2012)

aber was du alles geschrieben hast @katze is das wie es 2012 war und net bei der EM und der vergleich Schweini mit Ballack^^
sei mir net böse die kann man net vergleichen, und egal wie der heist wenn keine Leistung da ist oder mangelende Spielpraxis
dann muss der draussen bleiben auch ein Schweini.
Wie gesagt die Leistung von ihm war grottig die ganze EM durch.Da muss auch mal ein Schweini draussen bleiben und derzeit haben
wir nen guten Regisseur mit Khedira gegen den kann man sagen was man will der tut das was Schweini nicht tut^^(tutn tutn tun^^)

Ist aber deine Meinung möcht ich dir nicht nehmen net falsch verstehen aber Spieler mit nem PC Game zu vergleichen sry das is 
aber mehr als fragwürdig.^^

Aber deine Aussage mit dem System teile ich war noch nie ein Freund dieses 1 Sürmer Systems,ich würd behaupten sogar wenn Miro
und Gomez gestürmt hätten ala Italien hätts anders ausgesehen.Miro braucht a nen 2ten Partner siehe die letzen erfolgreichen
Jahre.
Aber uns fehlt defintiv Flügelflitzer ala Thomas Hässler damals Andi Brehme a wenn er Abwehrspieler war ok Boateng versucht das
zwar is aber kein Flankengott.
Und zu der Aussage Standart Situationen haben se net geübt daher war ja auch bissl Wirbel zwischen Flick und Löw,wo Flick meinte 
das muss geübt werden.

Aber wie gesagt nun is es vorbei und passiert und wir sind keine Trainer um das zu beeinflussen nur was noch gesagt werden muss,
zum Thema Nationalhymne stößt mir auch etwas auf die Italiener gröhlen wie die Weltmeister und unsere kriegen die Waffel net auf.
Ja nu kann man sagen wir haben viele Ausländer mit drin,aber egal sie spielen für Deutschland da haben sie gefälligst mitzusingen
Sie wurden nicht gezwungen für Deutschland zu spielen, a wieder Klose zu erwähnen der singt ebenso mit a wenn er Polnischer Abstammung ist

Boateng Gomez Poldi usw wenn die sich net damit identiefizieren können,klingt hart dann ab sollen se halt für Polen oder sonst wo spielen
wenn se sich da verbundener fühlen.Ich meine damit das zeigt ganz einfach das der Teamgeist sicherlich net so ist wie er dargestellt wird.
Gibt genügend andere die mit Stolz die Hymne singen würden und sich ein Bein ausreissen dafür.
Soll ja net rasistisch klingen schliesslich haben wir denen viel zu verdanken aber dennoch sollte das ein Thema sein^^


----------



## Tharthan78 (29. Juni 2012)

Aber macht doch net den Fehler und seht Griechenland als Maßstab das wars net ,weil mal Ergebniss unabhänig so toll
war das Griechenspiel nicht definitv net.Viele Tore aber dieses Stansfussball gespiele wars trotzdem,gegen ne andere 
Mannschaft wärs a nix geworden,und es war klar das wir gegen Griechenland weiterkommen.^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

Natürlich hätte man auch mit zwei Stürmern spielen können. Das Problem ist jedoch: Was ist, wenn sich einer stark verletzt? Dann muss man die Taktik wieder komplett umstellen. Wir haben immensen Nachschub an Torhütern, an (Innen)verteidigern und sogar Mittelfeldspielern. Aber im Sturm sieht es nicht ganz so rosig aus. Da ist ein Mario Gomez herzlich willkommen, denn man lässt keinen Stürmer zuhause, der 12 mal in der Champions League und über 25 Mal in der Bundesliga trifft. Nur muss man dann das System ihm auch anpassen. Entweder er bringt tatsächlich ein Zwei-Stürmer-System mit Klose als hängende Spitze oder er bringt auf den Außen einen Götze und Reus, damit die gute Flanken auf Mario schlagen oder ihm gute Pässe auf dem Silbertablett präsentieren. Gomez ist ein Stürmer der aussterbenden Art - Treffsicher, stark im Abschluss, aber er hat technische Defizite. 

Einem Özil würde ich definitiv nicht so viel ankreiden. Er hat sich bei Real Madrid gegen einen Kaka oder sonstige Typen durchgesetzt, das ist eine beachtliche Leistung. Sein Potential konnte er aber diesmal nicht abrufen, weil er keine Anspielstationen hatte. Im Griechenlandspiel hatte er das mit Reus, da hat man seine Genialität auch öfters mal gesehen. Aber gestern... Tja, das kommt davon, wenn man einen Kroos für das rechte Mittelfeld bringt und ihm den Auftragt gibt "Nimm mal den Pirlo raus." - Dann läuft der Kroos halt auch in der Mitte rum und tritt Özil öfters auf die Füße, als einen Pirlo, der sich einfach die Bälle aus der Verteidigung holt und dann gekonnte hohe Bälle nach vorne schlägt.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer war hier nochmal so deutlich der Meinung, dass Deutschland recht locker durchkommt?
> ...
> Vielleicht sollte auch Herr Löw mittlerweile über einen Rücktritt nachdenken.



Hm ja das war ich glaube ich ^^ Naja konnte ja nich ahnen das wir auf eimal das Fußball spielen verlernt ham... Hab mir die 2. Hälfte auch gar nich angesehen sondern bin dann in den Metalschuppen meines geringsten Misstrauens gegangen um mich dort zu betrinken.

In einem kurzen Moment der Unachtsamkeit wurde mir dann die Handtasche geklaut mit einer nicht allzu geringen Menge Bargeld, Handy, EC-Karten, Ausweis, Führerschein und so ein Zeugs halt und Wohnungsschlüssel.
Die Sicherheitsschlösser mussten im ganzen Haus ausgetauscht werde, der Zentralschlüssel is auch nich so billig... ^^
Aber naja, ich will damit eigentlich nur ausdrücken das der gesamte Abend beschissen war und mir das alles erspart geblieben wäre wenn wir besser gespielt hätten 




Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte auch Herr Löw mittlerweile über einen Rücktritt nachdenken.




Find ich so gar nich. Wir sind ja nich die Bayern wo jedes mal auf´s neue der Titel Pflicht ist. Egal wie stark eine Mannschaft is, bei einem internationalen Turnier gibt es halt keine leichten Gegner, keine leichten Spiele und keine Erfolgsgarantie.

Und mal abgesehen davon. Wer soll die DFB-Elf denn bitte übernehmen? Berti Vogts weil wir unter ihm den letzten Titel geholt haben? Oder wieder Ribbeck und Stielicke, weil der Vogel so nen guten Geschmack hat was die Mode betrifft und wir dann wieder was zu lachen haben? 

Also den einzigsten den ich mir als Nationaltrainer vorstellen kann, was aber wahrscheinlich nie passieren wird, oder zumindestens nicht in den nächsten Jahren, dass ist Jürgen Klopp. Und nicht weil er jetzt 2x Meister geworden is, sondern weil er beim BVB einfach nen super Job macht, ne Menge Fußballverständnis hat und genauso jung und hungrig ist wie die Mannschaft die er betreut.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mich gefreut, zu einem weil ich italienisches Blut habe und zum anderen, weil hier (nicht im Forum jetzt) viele dazu neigen die deutsche National 11 dermaßen hochzuhypen, weil sie "schwache" Länder besiegen, aber gegen richtige dann kassieren und alles dann auf den Schiri etc geschoben wird.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also den einzigsten den ich mir als Nationaltrainer vorstellen kann, was aber wahrscheinlich nie passieren wird, oder zumindestens nicht in den nächsten Jahren, dass ist Jürgen Klopp.



Genau den Satz habe ich heute schon von einer Kollegin gehört. Für die nächsten zwei bis vier Jahre hat aber auch sie einen Wechsel ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und mal abgesehen davon. Wer soll die DFB-Elf denn bitte übernehmen?



Ein Sammer wäre durchaus angebracht. Oder ein Hrubesch.Vielleicht auch beide (Trainer + Co-Trainer). Wäre eine Option, die durchaus klappen könnte.


----------



## Xidish (29. Juni 2012)

Interessant, daß Du gerade Sammer vorschlägst ... 
der gerade erst gesagt hat <Löw soll noch lange Bundestrainer bleiben - auch über 2014 hinaus.> 
Okay, das sagte er vor der EM.^^
Aber er will eh nicht mehr Trainer sein - lieber seinen jetzigen Job weiter ausführen.

Wie geht es eigentlich dem Sammer, der ja dank Knieoperation 2010 den Umständen wegen schwer krank wurde -
und seinen Plan komplett umstellen mußte?


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juni 2012)

Den Sammer? Als Nationaltrainer? Um Gottes Willen bloß nich 

Also nee den brauch ich da wirklich nich. Zudem is er mir auch furchtbar unsympatisch...

Ich bin dafür das Günther Netzer seinen Trainerschein macht oder die Nationalmannschaft einfach als "Teamchef" übernimmt. Mit Gerd Delling als Co-Trainer/ Teamchef!


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Den Sammer? Als Nationaltrainer? Um Gottes Willen bloß nich



Warum nicht? Klinsmann war ein Versucht wer, ebenso wie ein Löw. Und da Klopp mindestens bis 2016 bei den Gelben bleiben wird, wäre er zumindest eine Lösung. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Sammer das einfach ablehnen würde. Vielleicht hätte auch ein Rangnick ein paar Tage länger warten sollen und nicht direkt bei RedBull unterschreiben sollen.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

Ich halte ihn einfach nicht für einen guten Trainer. Zumindestens nicht mit ausreichend Format um unsere Nationalmannschaft zu führen. Und wirklich viele Erfolge hat er als Trainer ja jetzt auch nicht vorzuweisen. Er ist 2002 mit Doofmund Meister geworden und hat im selben Jahr das UEFA-Cup Finale erreicht, dass war´s. Er kann ganze 5 Jahre Trainererfahrung vorweisen...

Ich weiß das Klinsi und Löw auch nicht mehr vorweisen können. Klinsmann hat meines Wissens nach noch nie eine Mannschafft trainiert bevor er Bundestrainer wurde. Aber ich behaupte ja auch nicht das ich das gut finde.
Aber generell bin ich auch nicht für einen neuen Trainer. Wir sind ja schon lange nicht mehr so erfolgreich gewesen...


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber generell bin ich auch nicht für einen neuen Trainer. Wir sind ja schon lange nicht mehr so erfolgreich gewesen...



Man kann 2x HF und 1xF als Erfolg durchaus zählen, aber als dreifacher Titelfavorit sollte man mehr rausholen. Ich glaube nicht, dass Löw noch das Optimum aus der Mannschaft herausholen kann. Er hat viel aufgebaut, hat eine gute Arbeit geleistet, aber er sollte endlich selbst merken, dass es mit ihm wohl auf Dauer keinen Titel geben wird.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

Naja meine Befürchtungen sind halt das es mit einem neuem Trainer erstmal schlimmer wird, bevor es besser werden kann aber naja. Aber naja ich denke das er wohl nach der nächsten WM seinen Platz räumen wird, sofern wir nicht den Titel holen...


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Sammer das einfach ablehnen würde. ...


Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb (natürlich überlesen) - Sammer lehnt es  ab, 
da er lieber in seiner jetzigen Position als DFB Sportirektor bleiben will.



> «Der Job des Sportdirektors ist meine absolute Erfüllung»
> «Ich habe überhaupt kein Interesse daran, noch mal als Trainer zu arbeiten.»


-> Quelle

Und nochmals. Titel wurden nicht immer schon  nach 3 mal Wettbewerbe geholt.
Um dahin zu kommen, bedarf es einen weiten Weg - so ist es nunmal - auch im Alltag.
Und ich finde es toll, daß auch Sammer bestimmt gerade deshalb Löw seine vollste Unterstützung zuspricht - und auch andere wirkliche Experten.

Auch die anderen Topfavoriten haben lange gebraucht, um die Mannschaften zu formen, die sie jetzt haben.
Und diese Zeit sollte jeder auch dem Löw zugestehen!


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2012)

Was ein Sammer mal sagte, gilt nicht fr immer. Ich bezweifle, dass er den Job ablehnen wrde. 

Und zum Thema "Zeit geben"; ein Luis Aragones schaffte es seine Mannschaft zu formen, dass sie mal direkt den EM-Titel 2008 holte. Del Bosque hat die Mannschaft bernommen und holte den WM-Titel 2010 und steht kurz vorm 2012-er Titel... Jogi hatte sechs Jahre Zeit, aber er holt kein Optimum heraus. Und dann kommen jedesmal dieselben Ausreden. Er hat dieses Mal einfach versagt.


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

Wie gut, daß es noch Fußballexperten (mich ausgeschlossen) + Fans +++ gibt, die es nicht so be/verurteilen, wie Du es gerade tust -
die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben ...
Diese sind zwar auch selbstkritisch aber dennoch optimistisch.

Meine Argumentation hier beruhte nur darauf, daß eine Meinung als Tatsache dargestellt und alles so mies gemacht wird,
was es aber imo gar nicht ist.

Nur weil ich es 3 mal in zig Jahren fast bis zum Ziel geschafft habe, steige im Leben auch nicht einfach so aus - 
ich arbeite weiter, um an das Ziel zu kommen.

Damit steige ich nun hier auch aus.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wie gut, daß es noch Fußballexperten (mich ausgeschlossen) + Fans +++ gibt, die es nicht so be/verurteilen, wie Du es gerade tust -
> die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben ...
> Diese sind zwar auch selbstkritisch aber dennoch optimistisch.
> 
> ...



Jeder, der auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung von Fußball hat, wird die Aufstellung die Taktik eines Jogi Löws kritisieren. Er stellt nach NAMEN auf, nicht nach LEISTUNG. Ein Podolski war im gesamten Turnier schwach, ein Schweinsteiger ebenso. Ein Gomez richtet es nicht, wenn er vorne keinen hat, der ihm die Bälle gibt. Dafür bringt man einen Toni Kroos, der auf der rechten Seite nichts verloren hat, weil er eher ein Zehner, maximal nen Achter ist. Zuvor betont ein Löw noch, dass man nicht nach der Taktik des Gegners aufstellt, sondern das eigene Spiel durchbringen wollte. NICHTS war davon zu sehen. Er hat direkt nach der italienischen Spielweise aufgestellt und wollte einen Pirlo, einen gottverdammten Achter, rausnehmen. Einen Weltklasse-Achter, dem es sowas von egal ist, dass da ein Kroos als Bewacher rumsteht. Ein Reus wäre wesentlich besser gewesen und man hätte das eigene Spiel spielen müssen und nicht auf die Italiener reagieren sollen. 

Und wenn man es in sechs Jahren bei drei Turnieren nicht schafft aus einer "goldenen Generation" das Optimum rausholt, hat man versagt. Jogi schafft das in seinem Leben nicht mehr. Und wenn er nun weitermacht, wird aus dieser jungen Generation mit so vielen Talenten wohl eher eine titellose Generation. Dabei haben wir mit Özil, Götze, Reus, Neuer, einem (fitten) Schweinsteiger, Hummels, Badstuber, Khedira etc. eine Weltklasse-Elf. Aber wenn dann solche dämlichen taktischen Fehler vom Trainer kommen...


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

Also da stimme ich zu. Podolski war schwach wie in jedem Spiel. Hätte sogar das eine Tor verhindern können/ müssen wenn er einfach mal mit hochgesprungen wäre. Klar, war nich seine Position aber geht für mich auf seine Kappe.
Kroos zu bringen war wohl der größte Quatsch, kann ich auch überhaupt nicht verstehen. Nicht mal eingewechselt worden in den Spielen davor. 
Reus von Anfang an wäre wohl wesentlich besser gewesen. Oder einfach mal ein 2er Sturm mit Klose und Gomez.

Hätte man alles wohl durchaus besser lösen können. Man hätte auch viel früher reagieren müssen. Naja dennoch bin ich dafür das der Jogi nochmal ne Chance kriegt in Brasilien...


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

doch noch was ...

Es soll auch Spieler geben, die nicht nur auf eine Position beschränkt werden.
Dazu gehört auch Kroos, der seinen Job lange Zeit auch wunderbar erledigte - zusammen mit den anderen.
Leider hat sich zu viel nur auf Pirlo konzentriert, was wiederrum andere Lücken öffnete.
Damit nahm der Rest seinen Lauf.
Sicherlich hat Löw auch Fehler gemacht, obwohl er bis dahin fast immer richtig lag, wie die Ergebnisse zeigen.
Dieses Mal war es auch mitunter Pech.

but so what ...



ego1899 schrieb:


> Kroos zu bringen war wohl der größte Quatsch, ... Nicht mal eingewechselt worden in den Spielen davor.


ääähm ... doch, wurde er (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) 

schönes Wochenende Euch noch

ps. 
Weiß gar nicht mehr, für wen ich nun sein soll - Italien oder Spanien ... hmmm ... ich glaub' Italien.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

Ja? Naja dann war er auf jeden Fall nich besonders auffällig. Das machts dann auch nich besser


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> doch noch was ...
> 
> Es soll auch Spieler geben, die nicht nur auf eine Position beschränkt werden.
> Dazu gehört auch Kroos, der seinen Job lange Zeit auch wunderbar erledigte - zusammen mit den anderen.
> ...



Dann hat die Mannschaft also nur seit sechs Jahren in den wichtigen Spielen Pech, weil manche Spieler einfach unfähig sind, ihr Potential abzurufen? Jap, genau... 

In den wichtigen Spielen macht Löw immer wieder taktische Fehler. Und Kroos sollte sich auf Pirlo konzentrieren - Das war sein Job. Das das aber nicht klappt, hätte dem Löw jeder Kreisliga-Trainer sagen können. Dazu kommt diese Sache... "Götze ist nicht fit", aber einen Schweinsteiger spielen lassen, der genauso wenig fit ist? 

Löw hatte bei dieser EM die größten Chancen den Titel zu holen. Er hat versagt. In zwei Jahren, bei der WM in Brasilien, haben sich die anderen Nationalmannschaften weiterentwickelt. Dann nehmen auch wieder Länder wie Brasilien oder Argentinien teil. Da wird es keineswegs einfacher. Währenddessen bei den Niederländern und in Frankreich die Trainer ihre Koffer packen, bleibt Löw natürlich wieder einmal... unnötigerweise.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Hab da mal was zusammengeschnitten, falls sich jemand die EM nochmals in einer Zusammenfassung anschauen möchte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvK8Iong9sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Hab da mal was zusammengeschnitten



Absicht, dass es spiegelverkehrt ist? Ist mir erst in der 'Balljungen-Szene' aufgefallen, beim genaueren Hinschauen dann auch Trikots, Bandenwerbung etc.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2012)

Diese Choreo wtf


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Ja, wegen der UFEA, darauf hin als es Spiegelverkehrt geworden ist, haben Sie den Anspruch zurückgezogen .. kotzt halt derbe an. Aber was Solls...


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2012)

Das war eine absolute Traumkombination! So ein Zuckerpass von Iniesta <3 

Spanien 1:0 Italien


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

ALBA <3 Da hat sich Barca den richtigen geangelt, wunderschönes Ding 

Spanien spielt cleverer als Italien, das muss man schon sagen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2012)

Das sind einfach Weltklassepässe. Spanien viel offensiver als in den letzten Spielen, vielleicht weil auch einfach die Italiener mitspielen wollen.

Aber genauso muss man gegen Italien spielen. Schnelle Pässe und möglichst schnell das Mittelfeld überbrücken.


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2012)

Italien gibt aber auch Gas - hoffentlich noch erfolgreich.
Italien möge gewinnen!

*edit:*
Okay hatte gerade erst kurz nachdem eingeschaltet, als die Italiener gerade den letzten Wechsel hatten -
und ihren 11. Mann verloren haben.

Das ist hart.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Kennt jemand eine Seite, auf der ich jetzt das Halbzeitpausen-Geplänkel von Hohenstein und Kahn nochmal sehen kann? Also vom aktuellen Spiel grad.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2012)

Das ist Spanien, DAS ist eine goldene Generation!

Zum dritten Mal in Folge einen Titel geholt - Einmalig bisher. Großartige Mannschaft. Was wäre wohl nur los, wenn die von Anfang einen Stürmer wie Villa gehabt hätten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

TORRES <3 <3 <3 Man freu ich mich für ihn, er ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsspieler 

Glückwunsch an Spanien, nach dieser Vorstellung absolut verdienter WeltEuropameister.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2012)

Jetzt wird es eine Klatsche... 4:0


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2012)

Spanien


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

Mata kommt rein und macht das 4:0, Italien resigniert. Für mich haben sie aber trotzdem eine tolle WM gespielt. Dass sie bis ins Finale kommen hätte doch zu Beginn niemand gedacht..


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe Jogi hat sich einige Sachen notiert... Vielleicht in Zukunft nicht auf die Taktik des Gegners direkt reagieren, sondern denen die eigene Taktik aufspielen. Und auch mal die offensichtlichen Schwächen ausnutzen. Spanien hat genau das getan und sind zurecht mal wieder die beste Mannschaft. Und Casillas nun fast 1000 Minuten ohne Gegentor in einem KO-Spiel... krass.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Den Spaniern ist es sicher grad scheißegal - die können feiern - aber für die deutsche Mannschaft ist es noch ne zusätzliche Ohrfeige.
...Sich von einer Mannschaft vernaschen zu lassen, die drei Tage später 4:0 verliert.

Glückwunsch an die Spanier.


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2012)

imo

Spanien mag zwar gut gespielt haben - ein schöner 4:0 Sieg war es dennoch nicht.
Naja nun hat Spanien wenigstens mit Deutschland gleichgezogen. 

und

Endlich ist die EM vorbei!

Denn 2 Sachen haben mich enorm gestört.
Zum einen wurden seit dem Irlandspiel der eine Refrainteil des Fangesangs nur noch so abgebrüllt - dazu auch noch falsch und wie 'ne Platte mit nem Sprung.
zum anderen haben ich, soweit ich mich erinnern kann noch nie so mobbende Fans erlebt.
Was hat das bitte noch mit Sport und Fansein zu tun, wenn die gegnerischen Fans die Spieler (wenn sie im Ballbesitz sind + Einwurf/Freistoß) dermaßen auspfeifen?
Früher haben die Fans ihre Spieler bejubelt/besungen/angefeuert und war bei gegnerischem Ballbesitz ruhig, weil deren Fans angefeuert etc. haben.
Dieses Auspfeifen etc. ist nicht mehr fair gegenüber den Spielern!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dieses Auspfeifen etc. ist nicht mehr fair gegenüber den Spielern!




Mich würde sowas sogar anstacheln. Als Fussballer ist doch nix besser, als wenn die Stimmung richtig angeheizt ist und sich die Fans (natürlich gewaltfrei) nichts geben. Pfeifen gehört dazu, sei es bei gegnerischen Ballbesitz, strittigen Schiri-Entscheidungen oder sonst wat. Auf dem Platz stehen doch keine Memmen, da stehen hochbezahlte Spieler. Bei Fans ist es das gleiche. Sie bezahlen für ihr Ticket und wollen tollen Fussball und den Erfolg IHRER Mannschaft sehen. Da kommen halt schonmal Pfiffe, darüber machen sich aber die Spieler am Ende keinen Kopf.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Also.. Spanien, Respekt. In der ganzen EM 0 Gegentore bekommen, frag mich nur wie wir gegen Italien verlieren konnten.. ist ja noch schlimmer für uns.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

ich freu mich das italien es von vorne und von hinten besorgt bekommen hat bis die vor schmerz quiken 

gönn lieber spanien als italien den titel


----------



## ego1899 (1. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich freu mich das italien es von vorne und von hinten besorgt bekommen hat bis die vor schmerz quiken
> 
> gönn lieber spanien als italien den titel



Genau meine Meinung 


Naja dann Glü... Ach ich krieg´s nich raus... ^^

Zum Glück nich Italien, dass hätte mich jetzt ein wenig geärgert. Schön das sie so vom Platz gefegt wurden 


Edit: Glückwunsch an uns allerdings. Zum 100sten Seiten Jubiläum im Fußball-Thread!


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also.. Spanien, Respekt. In der ganzen EM 0 Gegentore bekommen, frag mich nur wie wir gegen Italien verlieren konnten.. ist ja noch schlimmer für uns.



Fast. In der Gruppenphase haben sie gegen Italien ein Tor gefangen und 1:1 gespielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also.. Spanien, Respekt. In der ganzen EM 0 Gegentore bekommen, frag mich nur wie wir gegen Italien verlieren konnten.. ist ja noch schlimmer für uns.



1 Gegentor haben sie bekommen, gg Italien in der Gruppenphase. 

Wir haben verloren, weil wir ganz einfach nicht gut gespielt haben, ergo die schlechtere Mannschaft waren. So ist das Leben


----------



## Remaire (1. Juli 2012)

...einfach nur schade.


----------



## DonSarcinella (1. Juli 2012)

Argh das hat meinem Italienischen Herzen so weh getan =( aber die Spanier haben gut gespielt und wir leider nicht wirklich dazu kam auch noch sehr viel pech mit den verletzungen. Aber hey Italien ist weit genug gekommen.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Ja erst hast du kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu...

Ich glaub den/ das kennen wir alle...


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja erst hast du kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu...


Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen...


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Argh das hat meinem Italienischen Herzen so weh getan =( aber die Spanier haben gut gespielt und wir leider nicht wirklich dazu kam auch noch sehr viel pech mit den verletzungen. Aber hey Italien ist weit genug gekommen.





> Pate 1
> "Was ist denn mit Dir los? Ist das aus Dir geworden? Ein Hollywood-Weichling, der herumflennt wie ein weib: 'Wäääääääh, was soll ich denn nur machen, was soll ich denn nur machen?' Was für ein Unsinn!"


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2012)

so,das war sie nun die EM 2012,die anfangs unter einem schlechten stern stand mit den politischen verhältnissen und dem hundemorden in der ukraine...gefolgt von der "todesgruppe" und der angst vor den überspaniern...

wir zuschauer mutierten wieder einmal zu Über-Schiris,Perfekt-Bundestrainern udn Super-Spielern,die den ball auch mit dem linken reingemacht hätten...vom anfänglichen Ängsten über ein "frühes Aus",über die Dominanz in der Vorrundengruppe udn der Tatsache europaweit als Titelfavorit neben spanien gehandelt zu werden,bis zum traurigen spiel gegen die italiener war emotional doch wieder einmal die ganze bandbreite zu sehen gewesen...

DAS ist Fussball...DAS sind die Dinge auf die sich jeder fussballbegeisterte mensch freut...udn mal ganz ehrlich:bis auf ein spiel konnten wir doch unsere mannschaft wieder durch das komplette turnier verfolgen.was will man mehr(ok,ausser den Titel)?
ich hatte bei jedem spiel mit freunden gefeiert udn mitgefiebert udn bis zum italienspiel mit ganz deutschland im erfolg gebadet...

nachdem jetzt mein erster frust verrauscht ist über die fehlaufstellung von jogi,bin ich ihm halt trotzdem dankbar das er uns wieder so viel freude beschert hat.udn vlt ist es tatsächlich besser mit einem wie löw zumindest immer bis ins halbfinale von grossen turnieren zu kommen,als irgendwie sang-und klanglos in der vorrunde auszuscheiden...

auf alle Fälle grosses kino von spanien...ich verneige mich vor diesen ballkünstlern udn gestehe neidlos zu, dass die die beste mansnchaft der welt haben...viva espania...(und 2014 hauen wir die endlich in brasilien weg )


----------



## Quentaros (2. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 1 Gegentor haben sie bekommen, gg Italien in der Gruppenphase.
> 
> Wir haben verloren, weil wir ganz einfach nicht gut gespielt haben, ergo die schlechtere Mannschaft waren. So ist das Leben



Da hatte ich mir gestern gedacht, warum die Deutsche Elf nicht mal etwas spanischer wird und dementsprechend mal spielt.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also.. Spanien, Respekt. In der ganzen EM 0 Gegentore bekommen, frag mich nur wie wir gegen Italien verlieren konnten.. ist ja noch schlimmer für uns.



Weil Italien einfach besser ist. Wahrscheinlich wäre Deutschland gestern zweistellig heimgeschickt worden.



Quentaros schrieb:


> Da hatte ich mir gestern gedacht, warum die Deutsche Elf nicht mal etwas spanischer wird und dementsprechend mal spielt.



Und wo sollen sie die Spieler herbekommen, die so spielen können?


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wo sollen sie die Spieler herbekommen, die so spielen können?



von real madrid...wie zb özil und khedira? 

aber das ergebnis der em stimmt schon...im spiel um platz drei hätten wir wieder protugal wie immer geschlagen.aber italien war besser als wir und von daher verdient im finale udn spanien ist eh momentan unantastbar die nummer 1...


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> von real madrid...wie zb özil und khedira?



Jo, damit hast du dann eh schon die zwei besten.  Von einen Iniesta oder Xavi sind sie aber auch noch weit entfernt.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, damit hast du dann eh schon die zwei besten.  Von einen Iniesta oder Xavi sind sie aber auch noch weit entfernt.



jo,die zwei sind seit jahren unerreichbar...erst wenn die in fussballrente gehen ist spanien langsam wieder schlagbar.nur gut das die beiden nicht mehr ganz so jung sind...


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

So. Wer wollte nochmal Sammer als Nationaltrainer? Das dürfte sich hiermit erledigt haben 
Vielleicht wollte Sammer ja jetzt doch und weil er jetzt nicht darf geht er.

Jedenfalls schmeißen die Bazis den Nerlinger raus und Sammer wird neuer Sportdirektor beim FCB 
Interesannter Zeitpunkt jedenfalls...



> Matthias Sammer wird neuer Sportdirektor des FC Bayern München. Der Sportdirektor des Deutschen Fußball-Bundes (DF löst damit den bisherigen Manager Christian Nerlinger ab. Das berichten die "Süddeutsche Zeitung" und die "Bild"-Zeitung. Vom DFB liegt angeblich bereits die Freigabe für Sammer vor.
> 
> Nach einer erneut titellosen Saison der Münchner war Nerlinger vermehrt in die Kritik geraten. Vom Verein und DFB war zunächst keine Stellungnahme zu erhalten.




Quelle:http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/matthias-sammer-wird-neuer-sportdirektor-des-fc-bayern-muenchen-a-842084.html


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2012)

Da gab es vielleicht mal wieder Zoff zwischen Mode-Löw und Sammer. Würde mich nicht überraschen, nachdem so viele junge Talente beim Bundesjogi wieder nur auf der Bank saßen...

Ich freu mich ber Sammer als Sportdirektor. Er ist härter als Nerlinger und Bayern will wohl nun wirklich ernst machen. Nächste Saison dann Guardiola und Sammer? 

&#8364;Dit: Dämliches Tapatalk


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,die zwei sind seit jahren unerreichbar...erst wenn die in fussballrente gehen ist spanien langsam wieder schlagbar.nur gut das die beiden nicht mehr ganz so jung sind...



Naja, Iniesta ist erst 28 und kann locker noch die nächste WM und EM mitspielen. Zudem es ja in Spanien noch genug Nachwuchs gibt, vor allem aus der Talentschmiede des FC Barcelona. 

Aber naja, am besten sind die Leute, die Spanien die Weltklasse absprechen. Xavi und Iniesta können seit gestern aber locker im selben Atemzug ausgesprochen werden, wie ein Zidane. Die haben sich endgültig gekrönt.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Uuuhhaaaa.... Mir is es gerade eiskalt den Rücken runter gelaufen... Ich hatte gerade eine richtige Horrorvision... Nachdem jetzt Nerlinger abgesägt wurde und ja auch schon eine kleine Trainerdiskussion beim FCB im Raum stande. 
Sollte Jupp Heynckes bei den Bazis wirklich abgesägt werden in der nächsten Saison stünde der ja als Nationaltrainer zur Verfügung. Genug Erfolge hat er ja schließlich. Allerdings würde man wenn dann ja jetzt nach einem Nachfolger suchen bzw. bis nach dem nächsten Turnier warten zum Glück. Er hat damals schon die Eintracht kaputt gemacht, nich das er das jetzt noch auf nationaler Basis macht...


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

> Kiew (dpo) - Es ist eine herbe Enttäuschung für Casillas, Xavi, Iniesta & Co. Nach nur sechs Spielen schied die spanische Nationalmannschaft am Sonntagabend überraschend aus der EM aus und muss nun heute den Heimflug antreten. Dass auch der beim gestrigen Spiel deutlich unterlegene Kontrahent Italien raus ist, dürfte den zuletzt hoch favorisierten Stars aus Spanien nur schwachen Trost bieten.
> 
> Das Aus kommt vor allem deshalb überraschend, weil Spanien in Kiew gegen Italien deutlich mit 4:0 siegte – und das obwohl kein einziger Spieler die Nationalhymne sang.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, Iniesta ist erst 28 und kann locker noch die nächste WM und EM mitspielen. Zudem es ja in Spanien noch genug Nachwuchs gibt, vor allem aus der Talentschmiede des FC Barcelona.
> 
> Aber naja, am besten sind die Leute, die Spanien die Weltklasse absprechen. Xavi und Iniesta können seit gestern aber locker im selben Atemzug ausgesprochen werden, wie ein Zidane. Die haben sich endgültig gekrönt.




vor allem geil die kritiker die spanien vorher flügellahm gesehen haben da abwehrchef pullmoll(jaja,pujol...)und villa nicht dabei gewesen waren...udn siehe da spanien braucht gar keinen stürmer udn alten abwehrhaudegen....die gewinnen auch so die em im vorbei marschieren.schien so,als ob die 3/4 des turnieres mit halber kraft gespielt haben,nur um im finale nochmal richtig gas zu geben...


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vor allem geil die kritiker die spanien vorher flügellahm gesehen haben da abwehrchef pullmoll(jaja,pujol...)und villa nicht dabei gewesen waren...udn siehe da spanien braucht gar keinen stürmer udn alten abwehrhaudegen....die gewinnen auch so die em im vorbei marschieren.schien so,als ob die 3/4 des turnieres mit halber kraft gespielt haben,nur um im finale nochmal richtig gas zu geben...



Hat ja auch ein Scholl so angedeutet mit seinem Satz "Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch, wie es muss.". Ich glaube Spanien kann noch besser spielen. Natürlich sind sie über Konter zu schlagen, aber da muss man erst mal hinkommen. Vor allem haben sie mit ihrer Spielintelligenz absolut keinen Kräfteverschleiß - Das ist einfach beeindruckend. Während andere Teams nach 90 Minuten schon fast KO sind, laufen die Spanier noch locker flockig rum...


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

BILD dir deine Meinung ... die darf dann auch mal so und dann wieder so oder auch ganz anders sein.
und nicht vergessen: stets das Fähnchen in den Wind halten

(ein kleiner Pressezusammenschnitt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, schon derbe, was die Zeitungen zusammenschreiben. Von "Hurra, ihr seid die Besten" zu "Ihr seid ein Schandfleck für die Nation". 

In einem Punkt muss ich ihnen allerdings rechtgeben. Es ist echt krass, wie Spieler, die ohnehin schon Millionen in den Arsch geblassen bekommen, dann noch mit Geschenken überschüttet werden.
Hier nen IPod, da noch ne Kamera und wenn es ein neues Auto sein darf, dann gibt es das auch zu super Sondernkonditionen, welche die Millionäre ja bitter nötig haben. 

Da frägt man sich dann schon, ob es noch geht.^^

Aber abseits von der Aufstellung, die Löw gegen Italien gebracht hat, ist es echt arm, wie jetzt alles einfach nur noch schlecht geredet wird. Deutschland hat sich gut präsentiert.
Und sie sind auch keine schlechte Mannschaft. Nur entgegen der Meinung, wir seien absolut die besten, welche aus purer Euphorie entstanden ist, hat sich halt gezeigt, dass dem nicht so ist.
Italien war ganz einfach noch besser und die Annahme, das Deutschland vom Spielermaterial mit Spanien mithalten könnte, ist sowieso einfach nur noch utopisch. Deswegen ist Deutschland gewiss nicht schlecht, aber es gibt halt dann noch ein paar, die im Moment einfach besser sind. Und das muss man dann halt einfach akzeptieren, ohne gleich alle in Grund und Boden zu machen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, schon derbe, was die Zeitungen zusammenschreiben.



Vor allem die Art und Weise, wie die BILD mal eben um 180° drehen kann.
Enttäuschung/Kritik über ein schlechtes Spiel oder eine misslungene Aufstellung kann man auch ohne den Griff unter die Gürtellinie äussern.
Aber 'Poldi in Rente', 'Lahm labert', 'Gomez kann nur Haare' ist nur populistische Scheiße. Erst Speichellecken, dann Arschlecken. BILD.

_Ich möchte nebenher ausdrücklich betonen, dass ich kein BILD-Zeitungsleser bin. In unserem Pressereferat liegen die verschiedenen Blätter rum. Ich geh nur auf Fehlersuche bei BILD ;-)_


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Deswegen ist es ja auch die "Bild" und nicht die Bild-Zeitung. Dieses Schmuzblatt liest ja auch kein Mensch der noch irgendwas im Kopf hat. Die Leserschaft teilt sich auf in die Leute, die sie vielleicht irgendwo rumliegen sehen und sich den Sport-Teil ansehen und zwischen denen die auch die typischen RTL Zuschauer abgeben...
Das sind Menschen die dann, wenn sie dann unter sich sind dann schimpfen "Ja die Politiker, die machen doch eh was sie wollen", aber noch nie auch nur ein Parteiprogramm gelesen haben und mit der Materie absolut nicht vertraut sind. Die können dir dann noch nicht mal erklären wie ein Gesetz überhaubt verabschiedet wird...

Und genau auf dieses ahnungslose Publikum hat es die Bild nunmal abgesehen. Da kriegt man seine Meinung halt schon gemacht. Und so eine Kehrtwendung in Sachen Leistung unserer Mannschaft überrascht mich ungefähr so wie der Sonnenuntergang vor ein paar Stunden...


Oh sorry, hier wird es ja ganz selten Offtopic 


Die Eintracht stellt morgen ihren neuen Hauptsponsor vor. Wird wohl Krombacher werden. Na dann Prost! 
Außerdem werden Inui und Occean begrüßt, naja sofern sie den Medizincheck bestanden haben. Das ist bei Spielern in Fankfurt nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich


----------



## FunnyChrissy (4. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es ja auch die "Bild" und nicht die Bild-Zeitung. Dieses Schmuzblatt liest ja auch kein Mensch der noch irgendwas im Kopf hat. Die Leserschaft teilt sich auf in die Leute, die sie vielleicht irgendwo rumliegen sehen und sich den Sport-Teil ansehen und zwischen denen die auch die typischen RTL Zuschauer abgeben...




Ja, genau. Keiner liest die Bildzeitung - aber jeder kauft sie. Keiner schaut DSDS - aber Millionen schalten ein. Keiner mag Seifenopern - aber jeder schaut sie. ;-)
Das ist so wie überall. Keiner ist dabei - aber jeder weiss Bescheid. Wenigstens traut sich die Bildzeitung mal etwas - spricht aus, was viele sonst totschweigen. Mich persönlich stört nur der plötzliche Meinungswechsel von "Ihr seid Helden" bis "Memmen". In manchen Punkten muss ich der Berichterstattung recht geben - gerade von Gomez habe ich noch nie wirklich viel gehalten. Der schießt ein paar Tore zur rechten Zeit und ist der Nationalheld. Ansonsten hat er wirklich nur "die Haare schön".
Ansonsten bin ich der Ansicht, dass es keine Schande ist im Halbfinale auszuscheiden. Am Anfang hatte kaum jemand damit gerechnet, dass dieses junge Team so weit kommt. Darauf kann man mit Stolz blicken. Mal abgesehen davon, gegen Spanien wären wir sang- und klanglos untergegangen. So hat Italien eins auf die Mütze bekommen. Da hat unser Jogi mal wieder alles richtig gemacht *g*.
Die Aufstellung war total unglücklich. Warum man nicht selbige aus dem Griechenlandspiel übernimmt, weiss wohl nur Jogi Löw. Das entzieht sich mir jeglicher Kenntnis. Diese Jungs auf dem Feld waren hungrig, motiviert und mit dem Herzen dabei. Gegen Italien hat mir die Leidenschaft wieder gefehlt.
Nichts desto trotz - die Tatsache das die Millionäre mit Geschenken überhäuft werden, weckt in mir *sorry* das grosse Kotzen. Es kann nicht sein, dass jeamnd der ohnehin schon alles hat immer noch mehr in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt. Als könnten die sich das nicht selbst kaufen.... Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, was eigentlich in dieser Welt schief läuft. Und es fällt mir schwer, da noch ernsthaft über das Ausscheiden enttäuscht zu sein. Wie sagte mal jemand zu mir? Sobald die einen Blick auf ihren nächsten Kontoauszug werfen, geht es allen wieder gut.

Wahre Worte....


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juli 2012)

Was spricht den die Bild bitte an, was sonst keiner anspricht?  Die Bild berichtet über Themen die eigentlich niemanden interessieren sollten und die in seriösen Medien nix zu suchen haben. Da steht ja mehr "Promi"-Klatsch drin als richtige Informationen.
Wenn ich die Bild-Werbung im TV sehe da wird mir schon schlecht, so dämlich ist die.
Das is ähnliches Niveau wie die RTL Nachrichten ind denen zwischen den Beiträgen über Udo Lindenberg´s Haarausfall und kuscheligen Hundewelben dann mal ein kurzes Update über die neuen Toten im Irakkrieg gemacht wird.


So was gibts Neues...

L. Favre verlängert in Gladbach bis 2015.
Joa warum sollte er auch nich, wär er ja schön blöd... War ja im Gespräch bei Olympique Lyon und bei den Bazis. Also zu Bayern passt er nicht finde ich. Da ist er mir irgendwie zu sympatisch 


Und wir stehen jetzt übrigens wieder auf dem 2. Rang in der FIFA-Weltrangliste.

Haben jetzt 1502 Punkte und haben Uruguay mit 1297 Punkten auf den dritten Platz verwiesen...


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juli 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Breno!

Für seinen 3 Jahresvertrag (3 Jahre 9 Monate) beim FC JVA München. Er kommt ablösefrei, geht nicht über los und zieht keine 2000 Mark ein! 
Und damit is er sogar noch gut bedient.

Wenn die da im Knast Fußball spielen wird er bestimmt immer aufgestellt und muss sich keine Sorgen machen auf der Bank zu sitzen. Zumindestens für die eine Stunde Freigang am Tag nicht xD
Man verdient zwar nich mehr so gut wie früher aber hey, man kann nicht alles haben...


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2012)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz - die Tatsache das die Millionäre mit Geschenken überhäuft werden, weckt in mir *sorry* das grosse Kotzen. Es kann nicht sein, dass jeamnd der ohnehin schon alles hat immer noch mehr in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt. Als könnten die sich das nicht selbst kaufen.... Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, was eigentlich in dieser Welt schief läuft. Und es fällt mir schwer, da noch ernsthaft über das Ausscheiden enttäuscht zu sein. Wie sagte mal jemand zu mir? Sobald die einen Blick auf ihren nächsten Kontoauszug werfen, geht es allen wieder gut.



ehrlich gesagt ist es mir doch scheissegal ob die zu viel verdienen...viel wichtiger ist es mir doch das ich zu wenig verdien.aber das ist so ne typische phrase und würde,sorry, echt gut zu deinem angeprangerten bild-niveau passen...
und mal auf der anderen seite:was meinst du was die profis für ein leben führen?zu mindestens 80 % sind die ab kindes/jugendalter in fussballinternaten,wo spätestens um 22 uhr das licht ausgeht.da ist nicht mit kein bock auf training,ich zock mal lieber 3 std wow.deren leben besteht nur aus fussball udn disziplin.da kannst du in der saison nicht den freitag udn samstag party machen mit besäufnis udn allen drum und dran.gerade da,wo wir alle feiern gehen ist bei den tatktikbesprechung,videos sichten und frühes schlafen angesagt.deren ganzes leben ist fremdbestimmt,vom aufstehen bis zum schlafen gehen...udn nicht alle profis sind automatisch millionäre.die meisten sind mit anfang 30 am ende ihrer fussballkarriere udn müssen dannn auch wie normalsterbliche den rest ihres lebens arbeiten gehen,aber mit dem nachteil das sie ihre kindheit nicht gelebt haben...bei den superprofis die immer im visier der öffentlichkeit stehen kommt auch noch der ständige pressedruck dazu.jeder schritt wird dokumentiert,jeder satz genau analysiert,jeder fehler hundertfach durch die medien verstärkt udn immer den leistungsdruck im nacken...frag dich mal wirklich ob du zu so einem leben bereit wärst...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn die da im Knast Fußball spielen wird er bestimmt immer aufgestellt und muss sich keine Sorgen machen auf der Bank zu sitzen.



Ich glaube, die werden da eher etwas anderes mit ihm spielen. Mittelpunkt des Geschehens wird auch kein Fussballplatz sein, sondern die Gemeinschaftsdusche. Spielgegenstand wird kein Ball, sondern ein Stück Seife sein.



shadow24 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt ist es mir doch scheissegal ob die zu viel verdienen...viel wichtiger ist es mir doch das ich zu wenig verdien.aber das ist so ne typische phrase und würde,sorry, echt gut zu deinem angeprangerten bild-niveau passen...
> und mal auf der anderen seite:was meinst du was die profis für ein leben führen?zu mindestens 80 % sind die ab kindes/jugendalter in fussballinternaten,wo spätestens um 22 uhr das licht ausgeht.da ist nicht mit kein bock auf training,ich zock mal lieber 3 std wow.deren leben besteht nur aus fussball udn disziplin.da kannst du in der saison nicht den freitag udn samstag party machen mit besäufnis udn allen drum und dran.gerade da,wo wir alle feiern gehen ist bei den tatktikbesprechung,videos sichten und frühes schlafen angesagt.deren ganzes leben ist fremdbestimmt,vom aufstehen bis zum schlafen gehen...udn nicht alle profis sind automatisch millionäre.die meisten sind mit anfang 30 am ende ihrer fussballkarriere udn müssen dannn auch wie normalsterbliche den rest ihres lebens arbeiten gehen,aber mit dem nachteil das sie ihre kindheit nicht gelebt haben...bei den superprofis die immer im visier der öffentlichkeit stehen kommt auch noch der ständige pressedruck dazu.jeder schritt wird dokumentiert,jeder satz genau analysiert,jeder fehler hundertfach durch die medien verstärkt udn immer den leistungsdruck im nacken...frag dich mal wirklich ob du zu so einem leben bereit wärst...



Jetzt mach es mal nicht schlimmer, als es ist. Klar hat ein Dasein als Profifussballer auch Schattenseiten, aber dafür geht ein Profifussballer mit 35 in Rente. Ich dagegen mit annährend dem doppelten Alter. Und sorry, wenn ein Fussballprofi mit den Millionen, welche er in seiner Karriere verdient hat, nicht sein ganzes Leben lang auskommt, dann ist er selbst schuld. Das ist dann eine Frage von Selbstbehrrschung und des gewählten Lebensstils. Du kannst locker mit 10 Millionen dein Leben lang auskommen und dabei ein verdammt gutes Leben führen. Ich denke, dass steht wohl mal völlig außer Frage. Und die meisten Profis sollten wohl mehr als in der Lage sein, dass vielfache von 10 Millionen auf die hohe Kante zu legen.

Des Weiteren: wenn du glaubst, dass die Profis trotz aller Verbote nicht dennoch oft für ihre Party sorgen, dann bist du ganz schon blauäugig.

Was den Medienrummel angeht, da stimme ich dir zu. Das ist die Schattenseite und bestimmt etwas, womit nicht jeder klar kommt. 
Ansonsten lebst du auch als normaler Mensch zum Großteil für deine Arbeit. Und wenn du dann noch ein bisschen höher hinaus willst, um vielleicht mal deine 4000-5000 Euro netto zu verdienen, dann ist auch bei dir im normalen Arbeitsleben ein 10 Stunden - Tag locker drin und mit abschalten und chillen, wenn man zuhause ist, ist dann auch nicht mehr so viel, weil du deine Arbeit zumindest im Kopf mit heim nimmst.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Jetzt mach es mal nicht schlimmer, als es ist. Klar hat ein Dasein als Profifussballer auch Schattenseiten, aber dafür geht ein Profifussballer mit 35 in Rente. Ich dagegen mit annährend dem doppelten Alter. Und sorry, wenn ein Fussballprofi mit den Millionen, welche er in seiner Karriere verdient hat, nicht sein ganzes Leben lang auskommt, dann ist er selbst schuld. Das ist dann eine Frage von Selbstbehrrschung und des gewählten Lebensstils. Du kannst locker mit 10 Millionen dein Leben lang auskommen und dabei ein verdammt gutes Leben führen. Ich denke, dass steht wohl mal völlig außer Frage. Und die meisten Profis sollten wohl mehr als in der Lage sein, dass vielfache von 10 Millionen auf die hohe Kante zu legen.
> 
> Des Weiteren: wenn du glaubst, dass die Profis trotz aller Verbote nicht dennoch oft für ihre Party sorgen, dann bist du ganz schon blauäugig.



na klar ist es schön millionen auf sein konto zu haben und mit 35 in rente zu gehen...aber mal ganz ehrlich:wer von den ganzen bundesligaprofis verdient denn millionen?das sind doch die stars der mannschaft.wieviele ersatzspieler und wasserträger in den mannschaften müssen mit weitaus weniger auskommen?
udn ich bedauer auch nicht die ausgewachsenen profis um ihre kohle,sondern die jugendlichen auf ihren weg dahin.ich kenne zwei drei junge leute die haben sich für den beruf fussballprofi entschieden.da bist du mit 13 aber wirklich schon von deiner familie und freunden weg udn im internat.da geht das mit schule los udn training weiter.nur festgeschriebene mahlzeiten,keine partys(udn die werden überwacht,da sie im internat sind),ständig der druck wenn scouts bei den zig testspielen vor ort sind um den sprung in eine profimannschaft zu schaffen...die schmeissen ihre jugend weg.udn nur die besten landen in der bundesliga...
ich will die überzogenen transfersummen und gehälter von topstars nicht verteidigen,aber ich finde grundsätzlich kann man bei profis nicht nur von millionären reden.das sind dann eher die ausnahmen...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> na klar ist es schön millionen auf sein konto zu haben und mit 35 in rente zu gehen...aber mal ganz ehrlich:wer von den ganzen bundesligaprofis verdient denn millionen?das sind doch die stars der mannschaft.wieviele ersatzspieler und wasserträger in den mannschaften müssen mit weitaus weniger auskommen?
> udn ich bedauer auch nicht die ausgewachsenen profis um ihre kohle,sondern die jugendlichen auf ihren weg dahin.ich kenne zwei drei junge leute die haben sich für den beruf fussballprofi entschieden.da bist du mit 13 aber wirklich schon von deiner familie und freunden weg udn im internat.da geht das mit schule los udn training weiter.nur festgeschriebene mahlzeiten,keine partys(udn die werden überwacht,da sie im internat sind),ständig der druck wenn scouts bei den zig testspielen vor ort sind um den sprung in eine profimannschaft zu schaffen...die schmeissen ihre jugend weg.udn nur die besten landen in der bundesliga...
> ich will die überzogenen transfersummen und gehälter von topstars nicht verteidigen,aber ich finde grundsätzlich kann man bei profis nicht nur von millionären reden.das sind dann eher die ausnahmen...



Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach das niedrigste Gehalt, dass ein Spieler in der Bulli bezieht? Also, ich würde sagen, dass sogar ein durchschnittlicher Spieler einer "schlechteren" Mannschaft im Monat so auf die 50-60 000 brutto kommt. Auch damit würdest du innerhalb von 10 Jahren auf ca. 3,6 Millionen kommen. Das heißt freilich noch nicht, dass du deswegen übelster Millionär bist und mit Kohle um dich schmeißen kannst, aber andere verdienen das ihr ganzes leben nicht annährend und schufften bis 67 in der Fabrik. So das schlechte Los ist es in meinen Augen also immer noch nicht. Natürlich hast du recht, wenn du sagst, dass es mit einem hohen Risiko verbunden ist, weil einfach nur eine kleine Teilmenge aller Anwerber es letztendlich in die Bulli schaffen. Aber es ist jetzt bestimmt auch nicht so, dass dir die Auswegslosigkeit erst nach 10 Jahren auffallen wird, die werden dann bestimmt schon nach spätestens ein paar Jahren ausgesiebt und dann heißt es halt wieder zurück zum ursprünglichen Berufsplan. Ne vernünftige Schulbildung haben sie ja dennoch in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach das niedrigste Gehalt, dass ein Spieler in der Bulli bezieht? Also, ich würde sagen, dass sogar ein durchschnittlicher Spieler einer "schlechteren" Mannschaft im Monat so auf die 50-60 000 brutto kommt. Auch damit würdest du innerhalb von 10 Jahren auf ca. 3,6 Millionen kommen.




tja,weiss ich natürlich nicht genau ob die tatsächlich so gut verdienen.und auch als ersatzspieler.ich meinj die bl-vereine haben ja meist ein kader von 20-30 spielern.wenn du nur auf der bank sitzt dann wird das sicher nicht so viel sein,aber genau weiss ich das nicht...aber 10 jahre bei einer schlechteren mannschaft bedeutet fast immer auch abstieg udn weniger einnahmen.udn wenn man dann ersatzspieler ist,ist das bestimmt auch nicht erfreulich...die lebensführung ist halt eine komplett andere als wir "normalsterblichen" es kennen.ich glaub da führt kein weg dran vorbei,das die sich selbst immer sehr gesund ernähren müssen,ihre fitness aufrecht erhalten müssen,ihr privatleben in geordneten bahnen lenken müssen udn sich mit ende 20 schon gedanken machen müssen um das leben "danach"...


----------



## Lari (10. Juli 2012)

ego ego ego, ist deine Mannschaft doch n Tuppesverein :O
http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/sport/alemannia-detail-an/2552542?_link&skip&_g=Eintracht-Keine-Zusage-fuer-Regulierung-des-Schadens-am-Tivoli.html
Randalierende Fans verursachen 125.000 Euro Schaden und dann als Verein nichtmal dafür geradestehen, die Pfeifen ^_^


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2012)

Der ganz normale BuLi-Spieler verdient zwischen 60t und 90t im Monat. Das Durchschnittsgehalt aller Fußballspieler wird natürlich durch die großen "named" derbe nach oben gepusht.
Die Frage hatte mich jetzt auch interessiert, und das ist das Ergebnis einer kurzen Internetrecherche.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Der ganz normale BuLi-Spieler verdient zwischen 60t und 90t im Monat. Das Durchschnittsgehalt aller Fußballspieler wird natürlich durch die großen "named" derbe nach oben gepusht.
> Die Frage hatte mich jetzt auch interessiert, und das ist das Ergebnis einer kurzen Internetrecherche.




ah,ok,danke,sehr interessant...hatte auch oberflächlich danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden...also mit so einem gehalt ist es tatsächlich möglich millionär zu werden,aber da die karriere ja um die 30 zu ende ist,wird es schwieirg wenn man dann nicht vorgesorgt hat udn gleichzeitig einen hohen lebensstandard halten möchte...die frage bleibt immer wie lange man bl-profi bleibt,ob man auf der bank sitzt,oder absteigt,oder woanders hin abgeschoben wird...


----------



## FunnyChrissy (11. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt ist es mir doch scheissegal ob die zu viel verdienen...viel wichtiger ist es mir doch das ich zu wenig verdien.aber das ist so ne typische phrase und würde,sorry, echt gut zu deinem angeprangerten bild-niveau passen...
> und mal auf der anderen seite:was meinst du was die profis für ein leben führen?zu mindestens 80 % sind die ab kindes/jugendalter in fussballinternaten,wo spätestens um 22 uhr das licht ausgeht.da ist nicht mit kein bock auf training,ich zock mal lieber 3 std wow.deren leben besteht nur aus fussball udn disziplin.da kannst du in der saison nicht den freitag udn samstag party machen mit besäufnis udn allen drum und dran.gerade da,wo wir alle feiern gehen ist bei den tatktikbesprechung,videos sichten und frühes schlafen angesagt.deren ganzes leben ist fremdbestimmt,vom aufstehen bis zum schlafen gehen...udn nicht alle profis sind automatisch millionäre.die meisten sind mit anfang 30 am ende ihrer fussballkarriere udn müssen dannn auch wie normalsterbliche den rest ihres lebens arbeiten gehen,aber mit dem nachteil das sie ihre kindheit nicht gelebt haben...bei den superprofis die immer im visier der öffentlichkeit stehen kommt auch noch der ständige pressedruck dazu.jeder schritt wird dokumentiert,jeder satz genau analysiert,jeder fehler hundertfach durch die medien verstärkt udn immer den leistungsdruck im nacken...frag dich mal wirklich ob du zu so einem leben bereit wärst...




Ich habe das Gefühl, du hast meinen Beitrag gar nicht so genau gelesen. Ich habe NIE etwas angeprangert. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung gesagt, dafür ist dieses Forum da, oder? Ob oder inwiefern dieses Niveau zu mir passt, kannst du nicht beurteilen. Es ist auch kein Weg, dergleichen Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen, oder?
Es liegt mir fern, mich wegen meiner eigenen Meinung mit jemanden zu streiten. Ich glaube einfach, dass ist kein Fussballer dieser Welt wert. Wie ich schon sagte, die haben ohnehin genug ;-).
Du hast mit Sicherheit recht, dass es kein Zuckerschlecken ist Profi Fussballer zu werden. Der Weg dorthin ist nicht so einfach. Ich habe im unmittelbaren Bekanntenkreis jemanden, der schon in einem solchen Camp war und kurz davor stand, eine Stufe weiter zu kommen. Er hat es aufgrund des hohen Drucks aufgegeben. Es wird mit Sicherheit Leistung gefordert - alles andere wird vielleicht einmal toleriert, beim Zweiten Versagen aber durch den Dreck gezogen. Das beste Beispiel ist hierbei Gomez. Als er ein paar Tore geschossen hatte, war er für alle so eine Art Nationalheld. Als es damit nicht mehr klappte, der Versager der Nation. Es ist ein ganz schmaler Grad in der Welt eines Profi Fussballers. Damit muss man allerdings umgehen können, sonst geht man darin unter.
Nichts desto trotz und Hand aufs Herz - in welchem Beruf ist man heutzutage keinem Druck ausgesetzt? Der Informatiker, welcher Termingenau mit dem Programm fertig werden muss. Der Einzelhändler, der gewisse Umsatzziele erreichen muss. Der Arzt, der nur noch unter Zeitdruck steht und überall einsparen muss. Die Krankenschwester, welche immer weniger Zeit für immer mehr Patienten hat. Und, Und, Und. 
Ich selbst stehe täglich unter Druck, bin selbst in einer leitenden Position tätig und arbeite im Schnitt locker meine 10 Stunden täglich. Und glaube mir, ich hab auch nicht mal eben so Zeit zu sagen: Ich hab keinen Bock, ich zock jetzt mal drei Stunden. Ich muss mir meine karge Freizeit ganz genau einteilen. So viel zu dieser These, die ich, ehrlich gesagt, absolut fehl am Platz halte. Selbst ein ganz normaler Schüler steht heutzutage unter Druck. Zumal jeder irgendwann so angefangen hat.
Es kommt auch immer auf die eigene Einstellung an und auf die Verantwortung, welche ich bereit bin zu übernehmen. Jeder Beruf bringt unterschiedliche Arten der Verantwortung mit sich. Und ich stufe die Verantwortung einer z.b. Krankenschwester höher ein als eines Fussballers. Macht sie etwas falsch, hängt ein Menschenleben dran. Macht der Fussballer etwas falsch, geht höchstens ein Pokal flöten. Nur, was verdient eine Krankenschwester? Die Verhältnisse passen einfach nicht, dass wollte ich damit ausdrücken.
Hast du jemals im Einzelhandel gearbeitet? Oder in der Altenpflege? Das sind fast nur Frauen, welche sich durch Schwerstarbeit auch die Knochen kaputt machen. Da fragt kein Mensch danach, was deren Kreuz mit 40 oder 50 macht. Mit dem Unterschied, dass selbige weder Millionen verdienen noch mit Mitte 30 ausgesorgt haben. Das sind Tatsachen, ganz einfach.
Ich gebe dir absolut recht, dass es nicht einfach ist ständig im Rampenlicht zu stehen. Das eigentlich alles mit der Öffentlichkeit geteilt werden muss. Das Privatleben gegen Null geht. Aber - das muss einem Profi Fussballer von Anfang an klar sein. Das gehört eben zu diesem Beruf, wer damit nicht leben kann muss einen anderen Weg einschlagen. Ich persönlich möchte niemals so in der Öffentlichkeit stehen.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass irgendeiner der Profis mit Mitte 30 wie ein "normalsterblicher" arbeiten muss. Wenn dem so ist, lief defintiv etwas falsch.
Für mich stimmen die Verhältnisse einfach nicht - diese Tatsache hat die Bildzeitung angesprochen und ich find das weiterhin gut so!


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juli 2012)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, du hast meinen Beitrag gar nicht so genau gelesen. Ich habe NIE etwas angeprangert. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung gesagt, dafür ist dieses Forum da, oder?




*Nichts desto trotz - die Tatsache das die Millionäre mit Geschenken überhäuft werden, weckt in mir *sorry* das grosse Kotzen. Es kann nicht sein, dass jeamnd der ohnehin schon alles hat immer noch mehr in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt. Als könnten die sich das nicht selbst kaufen.... 

*der ton macht die musik...also man kann ja seine meinung vertreten aber wer eben emotionen einfliessen lässt kann auch emotionen zurückbekommen...
das was du jetzt geschrieben hast klingt doch völlig anders als dieser hingeworfene satz udn das kann ich so komentarlos stehen lassen,weil du recht hast damit...

udn nur nochmal am rande:es gibt tatsächlich bl-profis die normal arbeiten mussten.allein der fall bobic...der war jahrelang arbeitslos.udn wie schon geschrieben gibt es zig bl-profis die immer auf der bank sassen und kaum einsatzzeiten hatten.auch die werden nie millionär werden oder im grossen stile leben,sondern auch ihren normalen arbeiten ab 30 nachgehen...


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juli 2012)

Wo hat den so ein Popel-Franzosen-Club wie Paris Saint Germain so viel Kohle her?

Sie wolen nich nur Ibrahimovic und Silva vom AC Mailand holen für zusammen rund 63 Millionen 
( http://www.transferm...igen_96157.html )...
...sondern auch Luka Modric von Tottenham (Marktwert ca. 40 Millionen).

Und Namen wie Villa, van Persie, Kaka, Coentrao, Maicon, Higuain, Hulk, Alves, Pato, Rooney, Eto´o, Song, Adebayor, Dzeko und Terry geistern da auch noch rum...

Naja ganz klar die Wunschliste. Wenn man mal bedenkt wieviel davon gar nicht zu bezahlen oder schlichtweg unwahrscheinlich sind da sie gar keinen Grund haben zu wechseln is das ja schon ganz schönes Wunschdenken... Mal abgesehen davon das ich, wenn ich einer dieser Herren wäre, nicht einmal im Traum daran denken würde in die League 1 zu wechseln...
Naja das hab ich mir bei Silva und Ibrahimovic aber eigentlich auch gedacht, aber das scheint ja ziemlich fix zu sein... ^^
Soweit ich weiß lehnte Berlusconi einen Verkauf ab, bis die Pariser vor kurzem mit den 63-65 Millionen gewunken haben...

Was die Bundesliga anbetrifft fand ich den Transfer von Carvajal (Real Madrid/ 20/ RV) zu Leverkusen bisher am spektakulärsten. Soll ja ein Riesentalent sein der Typ...

Und Van der Vaart erteilt dem HSV eine Absage. "Vielleicht irgendwann mal" xD. Schade, aber war irgendwie zu erwarten...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wo hat den so ein Popel-Franzosen-Club wie Paris Saint Germain so viel Kohle her?



Ausem kicker:

Das neureiche Paris St.-Germain rüstet damit weiter auf, das Geld wird dem Besitzer aus Katar, der Qatar Sports Investments (QSI), wohl so schnell auch nicht ausgehen. 106 Millionen Euro hatte das vom Wüstenstaat gelenkte Konsortium nach der Übernahme vergangene Saison bereits ausgegeben, 42 Millionen Euro für Javier Pastore von US Palermo bedeuteten Transferrekord in der Ligue 1. Die Meisterschaft, die PSG zuletzt 1994 gewann, ging dennoch an den Provinzklub HSC Montpellier. Da war ein neuerlicher Kaufrausch fast zu erwarten bzw. befürchten gewesen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juli 2012)

Aha ok cool danke...

Ja das war ja irgendwie zu erwarten... Ich hab noch die Worte von dem Scheich im Ohr der Manchester City finanziert hat...
"Ich freue mich und werde auch noch in den nächsten Jahren mehrere hundert Millionen in den Verein investieren xD"

Das erklärt vielleicht warum da auch einige aufspringen weren auf diesen Zug. Mit Man City hat´s ja gut geklappt. Und so ein Potential bei einem Club in einer schon etwas schwächeren Liga als jetzt Spanien, England, Italien oder Deutschland... Das kann durchaus was werden.
Bin mal gespannt wann sowas in Deutschland passiert. Ach neeeein stimmt ja, das gibts ja schon, wenn auch nicht in dem Ausmaß


----------



## ego1899 (15. Juli 2012)

Also irgendwie interessiert mich diese Korruptionsdiskussion mal so gar nicht. Das is irgendwie so... Unüberraschend 

Und ob wir uns die WM bei uns 2006 tatsächlich "gekauft" haben ist mir auch sowas von egal 


Die Fans der Offenbacher Kickers machen sich hiermit selbst lächerlich find das zu geil 
http://www.liga3-onl...1/#comment-3960





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (18. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> *Nichts desto trotz - die Tatsache das die Millionäre mit Geschenken überhäuft werden, weckt in mir *sorry* das grosse Kotzen. Es kann nicht sein, dass jeamnd der ohnehin schon alles hat immer noch mehr in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt. Als könnten die sich das nicht selbst kaufen....
> 
> *der ton macht die musik...also man kann ja seine meinung vertreten aber wer eben emotionen einfliessen lässt kann auch emotionen zurückbekommen...
> das was du jetzt geschrieben hast klingt doch völlig anders als dieser hingeworfene satz udn das kann ich so komentarlos stehen lassen,weil du recht hast damit...
> ...



Grüss dich,

der ton macht die Musik, stimmt. :-) Meine Emotionen bezogen sich aber rein auf die Fussballprofis und die Berichterstattung, nicht auf jemand bestimmten. Mich hat es in diesem Fall einfach gestört, dass du mich dann persönlich angegriffen und in diese Schublade gesteckt hast. 
Aber das ist jetzt geklärt und gut - *Hand reich*. 
Du hast übrigens recht, es gibt durchaus Fälle da ist das anders. Aber ich denke, da ist der Betreffende dann selbst Schuld und es spielen mit Sicherheit auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Das ist dann aber wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

Mein Tipp zu dieser Saison ist!

Sachen aus der Saison 2012/2013
Da Pente ja meinte, wir sollen einen separaten Fußball-Thread starten sollen für weitere Diskussionen: Hier ist er  Hier geht es um den Fußball im allgemeinen, Bundesliga, Nationalmannschaften, andere Ligen, CL und Europa Liga.

Und hier nochmal die Entscheidungen aus der 1. Bundesliga 2012/2013:

1. Bundesliga:
Meister & Pokalsieger - Bayern München
2. Platz - Dortmund
3. Platz - FC Schalke 04
4. Platz - Borussia Mönchengladbach
5. Platz - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
6. Platz - Hoffenheim
7. Platz - Eintracht Frankfurt

Relegation (16. Platz): Fortna Düsseldorf 
17. Platz: 1.FC Nürnberg
18. Platz: Greuther Fürth


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Die Eintracht siehst du auf dem 7. Platz? Sehr schmeichelhaft 


Naja bevor ich irgendwas tippe werde ich erstmal noch die nächsten 4-5 Wochen warten... 
Das Transferkarussel dreht sich ja noch wie verrückt...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja bevor ich irgendwas tippe werde ich erstmal noch die nächsten ersten 4-5 Wochen der saison abwarten...


vorher zu tippen ist doch wie lotto spielen...absolute glückssache....ich geb doch auch nicht am ersten spieltag mein oddset-schein ab.da warte ich erstmal mindestens 5-8 spieltage ab,bis sich so langsam eine struktur abzeichnet.udn so einigermassen die tendenz der saison kann man dann vlt so ab dem 15.spieltag erkennen...

ich finde es immer erbärmlich von der schmierpresse wenn sie den oder den verein schon vor saisonbegin als meister sehen oder diesen oder jenen verein als absteiger deuten.udn das anhand von vorbereitungsspielen...das zeigt einmal mehr das die meisten überhaupt keine ahnung haben...da spielt vlt wolfsburg 18:0 gegen nen kreisligisten udn schon ist er der kommende meisterschaftsfavorit,oder hsv spielt unentschieden gegen nen drittligisten und schon sind sie der absteiger nummer eins... erbärmlich...


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Naja das is ja immer so, nich nur so Schmutzblatt wie die Bild berichtet so, sondern auch Fachzeitschriften wie Kicker und Co.
Ich meine ja nur das man Mannschaftsstärke ja auch vom Kader her ein wenig einschätzen kann... Irgendwelche Trends zeichnen sich nach ein paar Spieltagen zwar ab, aber da kann man ja auch nicht mehr nach gehen.

Ich erinnere mich da an die Saison 2010/2011. Nach der Hinrunde stand die Eintracht nach der punktetechnisch besten Hindrunde der Vereinsgeschichte auf dem 7 Tabellenplatz und Gladbach mit mageren 10 Pünktchen und fast 50 Gegentoren schon als abgestiegen galt.
Dann kam so ein unglaublicher Einbruch, die schlechteste Rückrunde der Vereinsgeschichte wohlgemerkt, und die Eintracht belegte am Ende den vorletzten Tabellenplatz, Gladbach rettete sich am letzten Spieltag in die Relegation...

Seitdem is es für mich mittlerweile eigentlich Wurst ob ich meine Prognose vor der Saison, nach ein paar Spieltagen, oder nach der Rückrunde abgebe, wie ich es auch mache, es is doch sowieso verkehrt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Seitdem is es für mich mittlerweile eigentlich Wurst ob ich meine Prognose vor der Saison, nach ein paar Spieltagen, oder nach der Rückrunde abgebe, wie ich es auch mache, es is doch sowieso verkehrt...



hehehe,jo,genauso ist es mir letzte saison und vor allem bei der em ergangen....konnte tippen wie ich wollte,war stets verkehrt...


----------



## Lari (19. Juli 2012)

Mein Tipp für Liga 3: Aachen direkter Wiederaufsteiger 
Testspiel gegen Köln und RWE haben gefallen und zeigten ein ganz anderes Bild als noch in der vorigen Saison. Zudem scheinbar auch Top-Favorit in Liga 3.
Morgen gehts endlich wieder los, dann dürfen die Öcher gegen Arminia das erste mal zeigen, was sie gelernt haben in Bitburg 
Ick freu mir


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Wer is da eigentlich Trainer? Funkel wurde ja vorher schon abgesägt glaube ich... Hm den hätte ich in dem Fall vielleicht sogar behalten so zum Aufstieg is der immer gut. Gerade von Liga 3 in Liga 2, da hätte der bestimmt gereicht... ^^

Ach jetzt weiß ich warum RWE so massiv Stellen abbauen will, die befürchten schlimmstes weil sie ein Testspiel gegen AA verloren haben... Oder hat Essen für einen drittklassigen Fußballclub einfach über seine Verhältnisse gelebt... Man weiß es nicht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. Juli 2012)

Ralf Aussem ist jetzt Trainer und ganz ehrlich: der Funkel bringts nicht.
Hielt bei der Alemannia an einem System fest, welches die ganze Saison schon nicht funktionierte und Aussem stellte so einiges um (z.B. Auer raus, welcher schlicht nicht zu gebrauchen war) und da fielen die Tore, es wurde ja sogar nochmal richtig richtig knapp am Ende.
Heute abend werden wir dann sehen, obs auch in der Liga rund laufen wird.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Naja ich mach mir da keine Sorgen um Aachen die kommen schon wieder... Die gehören für mich auch in die 2. Liga, dass werde ich dann aber auch behaupten wenn sie wieder dort spielen 

Ach ja und Stefan Kuntz neuer Sportdirektor beim DFB seit gestern... Tja hätte ich auch so gemacht anstatt bis 2015 mit Lautern in der 2. liga zu vergammeln...


Edit: WTF, die Bazis haben Dzeko geholt? Ich hab ja gehört das der PSG dran war und da dachte ich mir noch "Wieso sollte der wechseln?" und die ham sich den jetzt gekrallt?
Ich finde allerdings jetzt keine richtige Quelle die das bestätigt, glaube das meinem Kumpel einfach mal. Da müssen die Bazis ja echt tief in die Tasche gegriffen haben. Der und Pizarro zusammen... Eieieiei


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

So bestreiten man ein Länderspiel 

Amerikanisch Samoa 0 - 31 Australien xD

Der Spieler Archie Thompson erzielte alleine 13. Treffer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wg9ox9F7Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem tippen ist ja nicht schlecht aber Düsseldorf direkt abschreiben ist Arsch und nicht fair,kann ja sein das sie drin bleiben oder wie z.B Fürth immer auf die kleinen das ist arsch aber echt jetzt.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Fürth wird sich denk ich mal ordentlicher präsentieren als viele denken, die haben gar keine so schlechte Mannschaft...

Und naja zu Deppendorf sag ich lieber nix. Die werde hoffentlich so richtig schön abkacken und sich nächste Saison dort wiederfinden wo sie hingehören, in die 2. Liga nämlich... Die "Methode Düsseldorf" wird in der 1. Liga hoffentlich nicht so fruchten wie in der 2. Liga.
Wird aber auf jeden Fall 2. interessante (Risiko)spiele geben zwischen der Eintracht und der Fortuna, da werden die Dussel ausm Stadion gefegt...


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2012)

so,3.liga ist am we an start gegangen,ohen viel überraschungen zu zeigen...die beiden top-spiele bielefeldt-aachen und heidenheim-ksc beide unentschieden ausgegangen udn rest der spiele ohne nennenswerte ergebnisse.einzig das burghausen zu hause gegen preussen münster mit 0:2 verloren hat irritiert ein wenig...
in 2 wochen startet 2.liga udn ende august dann endlich bundesliga
werde übernächstes we schon mal ein wenig bundesligaluft schnuppern:hab mit meinem lütten zusammen 2 tickets für den ligapokal geordert.immerhin dortmund,bayern und bremen beim hsv...verspricht interessant zu werden.bin den sonntag da,wenn der sieger ausgespielt wird.ich tippe mal vorsichtig das an dem tag bayern und dortmund um den ligapokalsieg spielen


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich werde mir nur ein Testspiel der Eintracht ansehen, immerhin gegen Valencia.

Vor 2 Jahren wurde ja Chelsea weggefegt mit 1:0 (keine B-Mannschaft!) und das Jahr davor erzielte man ein 1:1 gegen Real Madrid.
In Spiele wo es um nichts geht legt die Eintracht immer so fantastische Auftritte hin... 

Mich freut das Offenbach gegen den Halleschen FC (Aufsteiger) mit 0:1 verloren hat. Dabei wurde ihnen das Ausgleichstor zum 1:1 kurz vor Schluss wegen einer Fehlentscheidung (Abseits nicht gegeben).
Die Saison geht schon gut los, obwohl sie noch nicht richtig angefangen hat...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Nach dem Turniersieg in Südkorea spielt der HSV morgen gegen den FC Barcelona anlässlich des 125-Jährigen Bestehens. Dabei werden allerdings nicht alle Superstars dabei sein, da viele noch im EM-Urlaub sind (Xavi-Pique-Busquets-Iniesta und Co.). Der wichtigste ist aber eh dabei, eventuell werde ich auch hingehen mal gucken.

Für die, die nix anderes zu tun haben: Morgen 18 Uhr ARD 

Der HSV ist gut drauf in den Testspielen bisher, kann wat werden (oder wir werden abgeschossen, ist mir aber auch recht  )


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Is da Eintritt frei bei euch?



Sehr sinnvoll was der Richter da von sich gibt. 
Aus dem Urteilsspruch wegen dem Einspruch den die Eintracht gegen die Auflagen im 1. Heimspiel einhalten muss.
Maximal 20.000 Zuschauer (5000 Gäste), 50.000€ Strafe und die Stehplätze bleiben frei.



> Es sind vor allem zwei Sätze von Richter Lorenz, die die Eintracht-Fans auf die Palme bringen. „Wir haben vereinsseitiges Verschulden nicht feststellen können“, hatte er ausgeführt. Um danach zu sagen: „Ein Verein ist für seine Fans verantwortlich.“ Im Klartext heißt das: Die Eintracht hätte sich den Weg vor das Sportgericht sparen können, denn es ist völlig egal, dass sie alles getan hat, um Ausschreitungen zu verhindern. Der Verein haftet für Eintracht-Fans, alleine weil sie Eintracht-Fans sind.



Quelle: http://www.fr-online.de/eintracht-frankfurt/eintracht-frankfurt-unschuldig-schuldig,1473446,16678824.html


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Is da Eintritt frei bei euch?



Sehr sinnvoll was der Richter da von sich gibt. 
Aus dem Urteilsspruch wegen dem Einspruch den die Eintracht gegen die Auflagen im 1. Heimspiel einhalten muss.
Maximal 20.000 Zuschauer (5000 Gäste), 50.000€ Strafe und die Stehplätze bleiben frei.



> Es sind vor allem zwei Sätze von Richter Lorenz, die die Eintracht-Fans auf die Palme bringen. „Wir haben vereinsseitiges Verschulden nicht feststellen können“, hatte er ausgeführt. Um danach zu sagen: „Ein Verein ist für seine Fans verantwortlich.“ Im Klartext heißt das: Die Eintracht hätte sich den Weg vor das Sportgericht sparen können, denn es ist völlig egal, dass sie alles getan hat, um Ausschreitungen zu verhindern. Der Verein haftet für Eintracht-Fans, alleine weil sie Eintracht-Fans sind.



Quelle: http://www.fr-online.de/eintracht-frankfurt/eintracht-frankfurt-unschuldig-schuldig,1473446,16678824.html

LOL? 



> „Wir erleben jetzt die Protestkultur in der Fankurve“, sagt er. Als Gegenbewegung sind auch die Ultras entstanden, und in Deutschland gelten die Frankfurter Ultras als Vorreiter, als „intellektuelle Avantgarde“, wie Schneider formuliert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Ne leider nicht. Preise gehen glaube ich bei 14 &#8364; los, geht dann bis 45 &#8364;. Mussten schließlich ne Million auf den Tisch legen, damit die überhaupt kommen  

Das Stadion ist aber auch noch nicht komplett ausverkauft.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Waaaaas? Für ein Testspiel?

ok gerade mal nachgesehen, bei uns gelten auch die normalen Preise wie sonst auch. Aber die Dauerkartenbesitzer kommen halt so rein.
Wär mich auch sonst echt zu dumm, ich geb doch nich so viel Kohle für ein Testspiel aus. Dazu kommen ja noch die Preise für die alkoholhaltigen Säfte, nee nee nee...


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Waaaaas? Für ein Testspiel?
> 
> ok gerade mal nachgesehen, bei uns gelten auch die normalen Preise wie sonst auch. Aber die Dauerkartenbesitzer kommen halt so rein.
> Wär mich auch sonst echt zu dumm, ich geb doch nich so viel Kohle für ein Testspiel aus. Dazu kommen ja noch die Preise für die alkoholhaltigen Säfte, nee nee nee...




dafür bezahl ich aber zum ligapokal mit 4 glorreichen mannschaften auf einem guten sitzplatz 25 euronen.da seh ich zwei spiele a 60 min(und vlt noch elfmeterschiessen)....das ist ein super verhältnis...

zu barca wollte ich nich gehen weil,wie das sh1k4ri schon geschrieben hat, die stars bei barca fehlen und nur wegen dem scheiss messi,der ohne seine vorarbeiter wahrscheinlich nich eine torchance hat,bezahl ich nich fürn testspiel...ey,1,5 mios für messsi,damit der aufläuft.gehts noch?da holt der hsv den peace cup für 1,2 mio oder wieviel der wert war udn bezahlen das gleich an barca...mann,mann,mann...


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Der Hamburger Spaß Verein weiß wie man wirtschaftet...


----------



## Lari (23. Juli 2012)

ego, deine Frankfurter Jungs müssen noch die ZEche aufm Tivoli bezahlen. 125.000 Euro Schaden und jetzt nicht zahlen wollen...


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Was? Da wärst du ja besser informiert als ich... Quelle? 
Naja das waren ja auch alles die pösen Aachener... 

Hm das dritte Heimspiel haben wir gegen den HSV, demnach erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr in Hamburg. Schade da war ich noch nich würde ich mir mal angucken auswärts, aber wer weiß was nächstes Jahr is. Da lebe ich vielleicht schon in der Karibik oder so... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Bild fehlt die Frankfurter Wurst... 

Lustig schon jetzt solche Bilder zu sehen, aber naja. Über Spott ärgere ich mich schon lang net mehr.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Ach ich hab unzähligen solchen Kram, die kann man immer wieder verwenden, dass is zwar erst aktuell, aber bestimmt schon irgendwann früher entstanden ^^

Das ist einer meiner Lieblinge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Grund  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

*BÄÄÄDÄÄBÄÄÄM BADÄBÄMBÄM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> zu barca wollte ich nich gehen weil,wie das sh1k4ri schon geschrieben hat, die stars bei barca fehlen und nur wegen dem scheiss messi,der ohne seine vorarbeiter wahrscheinlich nich eine torchance hat,bezahl ich nich fürn testspiel...ey,1,5 mios für messsi,damit der aufläuft.gehts noch?da holt der hsv den peace cup für 1,2 mio oder wieviel der wert war udn bezahlen das gleich an barca...mann,mann,mann...



Der Verein bezahlt keine 1,5 Millionen für Messi, sondern für den FC Barcelona. Sollte Messi nicht antreten, wie es nun geschehen ist, muss der HSV 400.000 Euro weniger blechen. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Leute eh Messi sehen wollen. Er ist der derzeit beste Fußballer der Welt und hat ja vorige Saison immerhin 73 Pflichtspieltreffer für Barcelona erzielt und da waren Xavi, Iniesta oder Fabregas nicht immer dabei. Da ist es klar, dass die Fans IHN sehen wollen, wenn schon der Rest nicht kann aufgrund des EM-Urlaubs.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Verein bezahlt keine 1,5 Millionen für Messi, sondern für den FC Barcelona. Sollte Messi nicht antreten, wie es nun geschehen ist, muss der HSV 400.000 Euro weniger blechen.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Leute eh Messi sehen wollen. Er ist der derzeit beste Fußballer der Welt und hat ja vorige Saison immerhin 73 Pflichtspieltreffer für Barcelona erzielt und da waren Xavi, Iniesta oder Fabregas nicht immer dabei. Da ist es klar, dass die Fans IHN sehen wollen, wenn schon der Rest nicht kann aufgrund des EM-Urlaubs.




klar ist messi im moment in der form seines lebens udn sicher einer der besten stürmer der welt,aber mich regt dieser hype um die eine person auf.keiner sieht mehr barca als die beste teammannschaft der welt sonder immer nur messi,messi,messi...als ob der ganz allein die siege einfährt...es gab höchstens anfang der 70er eine ähnlich homogene mannschaft wie barca heute eine ist und die hiess damals bayern münchen...und zum thema torschützenkönig:mit den vorlagengebern xavi und iniesta hätte selbst ein gomez 50 tore in der saison geschossen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Der HSV zahlt nun also den Leuten das Geld zurück, WAS SIND DAS ALLES FÜR FANS ? Natürlich geht man hin, um die Superstars zu sehen. Aber dann wie ein kleines Mädchen rumzuflennen, dass Messi nu verletzt ist (was doch IMMER passieren kann), ist einfach nur lächerlich. Und dass die ganzen EM Fahrer nicht dabei sind (+ Villa und Puyol, die über Monate verletzt waren), stand doch schon seit mehr als nem Monat fest.

Mich regt sowas einfach auf. Hätte ich ein Ticket, wär ich trotzdem hingegangen, um meinen HSV zu sehen. Und wer jetzt nen Fuffie ausgegeben hat, der soll verdammt nochmal kein Erfolgsfan sein und die jetzt wieder umtauschen.

Meine Fresse. Das ist mehr als traurig.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der HSV zahlt nun also den Leuten das Geld zurück, WAS SIND DAS ALLES FÜR FANS ? Natürlich geht man hin, um die Superstars zu sehen. Aber dann wie ein kleines Mädchen rumzuflennen, dass Messi nu verletzt ist (was doch IMMER passieren kann), ist einfach nur lächerlich. Und dass die ganzen EM Fahrer nicht dabei sind (+ Villa und Puyol, die über Monate verletzt waren), stand doch schon seit mehr als nem Monat fest.


So lächerlich ist das gar nicht. Wie jeder andere Sport für die Massen ist Fußball doch heute vor allem eines - Entertainment. Also vergleich ich das mal mit einem Musikfestival: Wenn dort der Headliner, wegen dem ich mich seit Wochen drauf freue, nicht auftritt, dann bin ich auch geknickt. Und eine Mannschaft wie Barcelona kommt nun mal nicht alle Tage ins beschauliche Hamburg. Wenn man dann gewahr wird dass bei diesem für viele einmaligen Ereignis lediglich die Ersatzbank auf dem Platz steht, dann fühlt es sich halt an als wär man zweite Geige und dann wär ich, treuer Fan hin oder her, vor allem dank Karten-Aufpreis auch verärgert. Und das zurecht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich aber 50 &#8364; (oder auch nur 24 &#8364 für einen (!) Spieler ausgebe und dieser dann verletzt ausfällt und dann auch noch rummotze (was viele Fans machen, das Stadion WAR ausverkauft), IST das lächerlich. Und wenn ich aufn Festival gehe, dann nicht nur für eine Band. Kein Festivalveranstalter würde da dann den Ticketpreis ersetzen.

Und das Barcas C-Garde auf dem Platz steht war doch schon lange bekannt, spätestens nach dem EM-Viertelfinal Einzug der Spanischen Nationalmannschaft.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und das Barcas C-Garde auf dem Platz steht war doch schon lange bekannt, spätestens nach dem EM-Viertelfinal Einzug der Spanischen Nationalmannschaft.


In Sachen "Trost spenden" viel zu lernen Du noch hast, junger Padavan.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Juli 2012)

Tickets für Braunschweig sind da!
Kölner Saisoneröffnung und ich bin dabei, Hell Yeah


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mir so die Aufstellung von Barca anschaue, kann die uns immer noch auseinander nehmen


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

Der Hamburger Spaß Verein sollte noch Schmerzensgeld zahlen für das Gekicke was sie da abgeliefert haben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Ach wat du Heulsuse, keiner zwingt dich das Spiel zu schauen 
Dafür, dass sie gestern den ganzen Tag im Flugzeug saßen und erst Nachts in Hamburg ankamen, fand ich die Leistung in Ordnung. Selbst die B-Elf von Barca ist stark, das wusste man ja. Ansonsten sah man ein paar gute Aktionen, das wars dann aber auch. Wie Uns Uwe schon sachte, da muss noch wat Kreatives kommen und was Defensives, dann schaut das auch schon besser aus.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

Nachts in Hamburg angekommen, dass Spiel war doch schon um 18 Uhr oder so....

Peeeeiiiinliche Vorstellung, der HSV wird ganz sicher absteigen diese Saison


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Peeeeiiiinliche Vorstellung, der HSV wird ganz sicher absteigen diese Saison




erinnert mich irgendwie an die ganzen "experten"-meinungen,die nach dem testspiel der deutschen gegen die schweiz rumgeunkt haben,dass deutschland in der vorrunde rausfliegt 

ich hab zwar nur teilweise das spiel gesehen,aber man muss zu der ehrenrettung des hsv sagen,dass ein son jetlag echt aus der bahn werfen kann udn dann kommt dazu das die mannschaft komplett umstrukturiert wurde.die haben im gegensatz zur letzten saison eine völlig neu zusammengewürfelte mannschaft da aufm platz...udn btw auch die b-mannschaft von barca ist stark...

nichtsdestotrotz ist fink jetzt gefordert aus diesem zusammengewürfelten haufen eine BL-mannschaft zu formen.bin gespannt ob ihm das gelingt...


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habe fast gar nix von dem Spiel gesehen, wollte nur ein paar Nadelstiche setzen, da ich weiß das es hier den ein oder anderen HSV Fan gibt... Besonders einen der meint ihn würden Testspiele sowieso am Arsch vorbei gehen 
Naja gut, is bei mir allerdings auch so... Es sei denn die Eintracht gewinnt wieder mal gegen Chelsea oder spielt 1:1 gegen Real...  Valencia wird am 11.8. abgefertigt 


Ja ich bin mal gespannt ob Adler beim HSV gut drauf ist diese Saison und ob der zurückgekehrte Eliah zeigt, was er bei Juve gelernt hat...
Aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich den HSV in diesem Jahr nicht wirklich stark. Ich denke die werden maximal um die Europa-League plätze kämpfen...
Vielleicht mit der Eintracht...?  Schön wär´s, aber von sowas träumt man in Frankfurt nicht mehr, sonst steigt man am Ende wieder ab xD


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juli 2012)

So, dieses Jahr soll wohl hart durchgegriffen werden was die Fanszene in Frankfurt angeht... Quelle: FAZ - 

*



			„Das Ende der Fahnenstange“ ist für den neuen Eintracht-Vorstand Axel Hellmann erreicht. Er will gegen Fan-Gewalt konkrete Maßnahmen ergreifen.

 • Präventivmaßnahmen sollen intensiviert werden
 • Die Eintracht wird als erster Bundesligaverein überhaupt einen eigenen Ordnungsdienst bei Auswärtsspielen einsetzen. Vorerst soll die 50-Mann-Truppe aber nur beobachten. So sollen die geschätzt 200 gewaltbereiten Störer, die sich unter dem großen Anteil der friedlichen Fans befinden, im Auge behalten werden. 
 • Hellmann warnt eindringlich: „Wenn wir das nicht selbst in den Griff bekommen, wird der Staat und der Verband uns vieles von dem nehmen, wofür wir auch in Frankfurt gekämpft haben - zum Beispiel die liebgewonnenen Stehplätze oder sozialverträgliche Eintrittspreise.“
 • Als nächsten Schritt kündigte der neue Eintracht-Vorstand an, dass Dauerkartenbesitzer beim Kauf des Tickets per Unterschrift eine „Ehrenerklärung“ abgeben sollen, als Bekenntnis gegen Pyrotechnik und Gewalt im Stadion. Wer sein Versprechen nicht einhält, soll keinen Zugang mehr zu Spielen der Eintracht erhalten.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/eintracht-das-ende-der-fahnenstange-11835810.html

Dem Beispiel mit dem eigenen Ordnungsdienst wird man in Zukunft sicher folgen. Gerade in der 2. Liga würde ich das für angebracht halten...


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So, dieses Jahr soll wohl hart durchgegriffen werden was die Fanszene in Frankfurt angeht... Quelle: FAZ -
> 
> 
> http://www.faz.net/a...e-11835810.html
> ...



Halte ich allerdings für absurd. Fängt bei Stadionkontrollen an. Soll jetzt jeder Verein seine eigenen Sicherheits/Kontrollleute mitbringen?


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juli 2012)

Wieso fängt das bei Stadionkontrollen an? Sollte man die abschaffen oder was meinst du? o.O 

Naja wenn du es so willst ist das eigentlich gar nicht so abwegig mit dem Personal.

Bei den meisten Veranstaltungen trägt der Betreiber die Kosten, beim Fußball ist das generell nicht so. Das Land Hessen hat Personalkosten von 6,7 Millionen € im für die Saison 2011/2012 gezahlt. Jedes Heimspiel der Eintracht hat den Steuerzahler über 100.000 € gekostet.
Vielleicht kann man das mit mehr eigenem Personal ein wenig reduzieren. Die Vereine werden in Zukunft bestimmt auch an solchen Kosten beteiligt werden...

Und naja eigene Ordner mitbringen? Ich find das gut ehrlich gesagt...


----------



## Lari (2. August 2012)

Hier für dich ego, euer Gästeblock beim Führungstreffer im Aufstiegsspiel gegen uns am 23.04. aus meiner Sicht 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=si35EdAtyhc[/youtube]

Glaube aber nicht, dass eigene Kontrolleure sowas verhindern können. Siehe z.B. Köln beim Abstiegsspiel. Was die da an Pyro reingeschleppt haben bei wahrscheinlich starken Kontrollen zeigt doch, dass man es egal wie nicht verhindern kann.
Der Typ der die Bengalo aufs Feld geworfen hat ist übrigens ein Tuppes 

Edit: morgen gehts gegen BVBII. 3 Punkte sind definitiv drin, Zuschauer sollten wohl diesmal so zwischen 17.000 - 18.000 da sein (3. Liga...). Ick freu mir 
Und hier der Link zur letzten News bezüglich eurer Randale: http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/sport/alemannia-detail-az/2552542?_link=topnews&skip=25&_g=Eintracht-Keine-Zusage-fuer-Regulierung-des-Schadens-am-Tivoli.html
Kannst du nachlesen, dass Frankfurt die 125.000&#8364; Schaden nicht bezahlen will.


----------



## ego1899 (2. August 2012)

Hm... Stimmt. Redet hier kein Mensch drüber ^^
Wir haben für so einen Firlefanz einfach kein Geld xD

Naja eigentlich hätten ja die Ordnungskräfte dafür sorgen müssen das der Rasen gar nicht erst gestürmt wird, daher muss man die Schuld eindeutig woanders suchen... 

Edit:

Achso um nochmal auf die Gewaltprävention im Fußball zurückzukommen. Erstmal bei den Spielern anfangen würde ich sagen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (7. August 2012)

Hier is ja niiiiix los. 2. Liga interessiert wohl keinen mehr seitdem die Eintracht wieder erstklassig ist, kann ich irgendwo verstehen 

Köln verliert zum Auftakt gegen Braunschweig!

Haaa Haaa!

Gomez für unbestimmte Zeit verletzt, OP nächste Woche!

Haaa Haaa!

Helmes verletzt, scheinbar für die ganze Hinrunde!

Haaa Haaa!

Eintracht Frankfurt schlägt Valencia 3:0 (am kommenden Samstag)

Haaa Haaa!


----------



## Lari (7. August 2012)

Frankfurt zahlt jetzt doch 
Letzten Freitag 1:1 gegen BVBII (vor 19.300 Zuschauern... ^_^), das ist ok, auch wenn mehr drin gewesen wäre (nicht gegebener Elfmeter und fehlendes Quäntchen Glück).
Heute gegen Saarbrücken und ich bete, dass wir 3 Punkte nach Aachen entführen. Wäre schade, wenn die aktuell euphorischen Fans solche Dämpfer kriegen würden.

Aber das wird schon, ich glaube fest daran


----------



## Lari (8. August 2012)

Das Spiel der Aachener war ja halbwegs in Ordnung, 3 Punkte sind 3 Punkte, aber was danach schon wieder ablief...: http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/news/topnachrichten-detail-an/2631084/Alemannia-Fan-Randale-auf-Heimreise

Das wird immer schlimmer. Das eskaliert mit Sicherheit noch diese Saison, wenn da nicht endlich mal ein Machtwort gesprochen wird.
Wenn die zwei Gruppen das nicht in den Griff kriegen würde ich sogar ein Verbot/Ausschluss beider Gruppierungen befürworten.


----------



## ego1899 (10. August 2012)

Hm ja wir sind ja auch brav, klar zahlen wir 


Haaaa Haaaa, Köln bekommt zuhause in der 89. Minute das 1:1 von Sandhausen. Ein mageres Pünktchen haben sie sich jetzt geholt. Ich wusste das die so gnadenlos abkacen werden 
Jaaaa ich weiß war erst der 2. Spieltag und so, aber die Vorfreude is schonmal da...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. August 2012)

Die Erwartungshaltung ist ja auch so unfassbar lächerlich. Die Mannschaft wurde, abgesehen von den Außenverteidigerpositionen, vollständig auf den Kopf gestellt. Das war gerade das zweite Pflichtspiel, dass diese Mannschaft zusammen bestritten hat und wer da von Anfang an eine reibungslose Siegesserie, geschweige denn einen sofortigen Aufstieg, erwartet, ist für mich einfach ein wenig beschränkt.
Und beide Spiele wurden durch einen kleinen individuellen Fehler in der Verteidigung aus der Hand gegeben. Es ist halt Pech das diese Fehler so hart bestraft wurden, aber irgendwann haben wir auch wieder Glück und wenn das Team eingespielt ist, schreit keine Sau mehr nach dem Saisonauftakt.


----------



## ego1899 (11. August 2012)

So, die Eintracht testet heute gegen Valencia. Ich hoffe die stellen sich heute genauso dämlich an wie sie es außerhalb des Platzes tun.

Banega hat sich vor ein paar Monaten den Knöchel gebrochen weil er seinen Ferrari drüber rollen ließ. Kürzlich hat er damit sogar einen Waldbrand ausgelöst, dümmer gehts nimmer 

http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/spanien-pech-mit-autos-banegas-sportwagen-loest-brand-aus_aid_790533.html


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Und BAAAAAAM wenn wir so spielen wie hier dann wird das ne schöne Saison... 
Valencia mit 4:2 heim geschickt! Hab die 2. Halbzeit gar nich mehr wirklich gesehen weil ich schon zu betrunken war, aber war trotzdem gut glaub ich xD

Naja ok wenigstens halbwegs so spielen wie hier würde mir schon reichen... Und wenigstens ein paar Spiele. Wird wohl trotzdem nich für die CL reichen, man muss ja mal realistisch bleiben... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRUnG40BU1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> klar ist messi im moment in der form seines lebens udn sicher einer der besten stürmer der welt,aber mich regt dieser hype um die eine person auf.keiner sieht mehr barca als die beste teammannschaft der welt sonder immer nur messi,messi,messi...als ob der ganz allein die siege einfährt...es gab höchstens anfang der 70er eine ähnlich homogene mannschaft wie barca heute eine ist und die hiess damals bayern münchen...und zum thema torschützenkönig:mit den vorlagengebern xavi und iniesta hätte selbst ein gomez 50 tore in der saison geschossen



Mag sein, trotzdem kann Messi im Gegensatz zu Gomes Fussball spielen.  Gomes stolpert nur rum.


----------



## shadow24 (13. August 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Mag sein, trotzdem kann Messi im Gegensatz zu Gomes Fussball spielen.  Gomes stolpert nur rum.




genau...deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben das *selbst *gomez 50 tore mit deren hilfe geschossen hätte....aber bayern braucht gomez eh nicht mehr nachdem mandzukic gegen dortmund gleich mal seine torgefährlichkeit unter beweis gestellt hat...udn pizza möchte bestimmt auch mal gerne spielen...


tja 2.liga überrascht mit seinen resultaten.das haben sich hertha,köln und pauli sicherlich anders vorgestellt...freut mich für braunschweig als niedersachse das die so erfolgreich starten


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Also mich überrascht das nicht, ich hab ha prophezeit das Könl gnadelos untergehen wird. Ja und die Hertha muss sich erstmal an den rauen Ligaalltag da unten gewöhnen hehe


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. August 2012)

Wieso gewöhnen? Den hatten sie doch vor 2 Jahren schon mal 

Vergessen die so schnell?


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Ja das stimmt, aber die haben wohl nicht damit gerechnet so schnell wieder da unten zu landen...

Aber ich gönne das denen auch. Wenn so ein absoluter Oberarsch wie Michael Preetz meint er müsse einen Babbel rauswerfen nur weil er ein halbes Jahr vorher (!) seinen Vertrag nicht verlängert dann haben die das auch nicht anders verdient...
Das hat nur Unruhe reingebracht, Berlin stand zu dem Zeitpunkt mit 20 Punkten auf Platz 11, da war noch alles in Ordnung...

Oh bitte lieber Fußballgott lass Berlin da unten vergammeln und nie wieder 1. Liga-Luft schnuppern, genauso wie Öln! 
Und Lautern sowieso 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. August 2012)

Samstag DFB-Pokal gegen Gladbach bei uns auf dem Tivoli. Nach der 1:3 Pleite gegen Offenbach schwant mir da Übles.

@Köln: ich mag sie auch nicht. Aber gegen sie spielen ist immer wieder schön


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Ich hoffe mal das Schalke diese Sainson was reißen kann :S


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Ja Olli ihr hättet uns ruhig mal euren Pukki geben können...
Is schon klar wer da diese Saison im Tor steht?



Lari schrieb:


> Samstag DFB-Pokal gegen Gladbach bei uns auf dem Tivoli. Nach der 1:3 Pleite gegen Offenbach schwant mir da Übles.



Oooohh die hatten 4/4 Niederlagen das ist bitter...  


Also die Eintracht fährt am Sonntag nach Aue... Die letzten beiden Pokal-Spiele haben wir gegen die auch gewonnen und auch diesmal mach ich mir absolut keine Sorgen...
Obwohl das bei der Eintracht immer so ne Sache ist im Pokal...
Das letzte mal glaub ich gegen Aachen raus, dass Jahr davor 6:4 gegen die daheim gewonnen... ^^


----------



## ego1899 (19. August 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGH...


Und wie lief euer Pokalspiel so? Ich möchte lieber nicht drüber reden... 


Naja gab ja einige Überraschungen...


Offenbach schlägt Fürth, so mit das schlimmste für mich ^^

Hoffenheim hat natürlich den Vogel abgeschossen mit dem 0:4 gegen den Berliner AK. Ansonsten war der Freitag ja relativ so wie man es erwartet hat, die Favoriten sind alle weiter...

Das Hertha gegen Worms rausfliegt find ich persönlich am besten, aber das HSV, Bremen und Nürnberg gegen so Gammelvereine rausfliegen is auch schon sehr amüsant 

Naja und Frankfurt hat komplett ideenlos in Aue gespielt und bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen waren alle recht lauffaul, dazu zurecht verloren. Kann mich eigentlich an keinen richtig gefährlichen Torschuss erinnern...

Die Krönung wäre ja echt, wenn die Bazis morgen auch rausfliegen, aber das bezweifel ich jetzt dann doch schon sehr... ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

SCHALKE 04 <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Hab nix anderes erwartet. In den letzten 3 Jahren sind wa entweder in Runde 1 oder in Runde 2 ausgeschieden. Da weiß man wenigstens, in welche Richtung man sich orientieren muss. 

Manchmal möchte ich all meine HSV-Trikots nehmen und verbrennen. Aber nööö.


----------



## ego1899 (19. August 2012)

Hm ja ich bin im Pokal immer skeptisch, mit der Eintracht is das immer so ne Sache...

12 Jahre lang nicht in der 1. Runde rausgeflogen (damals gegen Stuttgart II übrigebns xD ) und gegen Aue noch nie verloren... Also da hab ich mir echt keine Sorgen gemacht...
Naja nach 20 Minuten halt in Unterzahl wegen ner roten Karte gegen den Torwart, die zwar sehr hart, aber gerecht war gegen mauernde und immer mutiger werdende Ossis...
In der 70. nen Verteidiger eingewechselt bei nem Stand von 2:0... Schon irgendwie dämlich... Naja egal Pokal interessiert eh keine Sau


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Pokalspiele sind irgendwie immer lustig


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2012)

puh...schlechtestes abschneiden der bundesligisten seit begin des dfb-pokals sollte einen zu denken geben...verschwimmen langsam die grenzen?war das für 3.und 4.liga vom vorteil,dass die schon 2-3 meisterschaftsspiele hatten?können die bundesligisten nicht mehr laufen??????sah ständig so aus als ob die hitze den amateuren überhaupt nicht zu schaffen machte,aber die profis japsten nach 10 m dauerlauf...

peinlichste niederlagen waren definitiv nürnberg und hoffenheim...also gegen nen viertligisten,wo die spieler alle einen "normalen" beruf nachgehen udn fussball mehr oder weniger als freizeit betreiben,zu verlieren, ist schon echt ne fette blamage...bei hoffenheim sah es so aus als ob die gegen den trainer gespielt hätten.so lustlos darf man nicht untergehen.da stimmt irgendwas grundsätzlich nicht udn schreit nach konsequenzen...

danach kamen dann schon vom peinlichkeitsfaktor werder und hsv...

aber vom hsv hab ich nach dem ligapokal,den ich live verfolgte, auch nicht mehr erwartet.selten eine so schwache hsv-mannschaft erlebt wie beim ligapokal...schien mir in der zusammenfassung des dfb-pokalspieles ähnlich auszusehen...aber was will man auch mit so einer no-name-mannschaft reissen? 

naja,allerdings die grösste sensation könnte ja noch heute abend stattfinden


----------



## Lari (20. August 2012)

Also das Aachener Spiel war besser, als ich erwartet habe. Bis zur 70. Minute gut gegengehalten, Chancen gehabt, man hatte das Gefühl da ist sogar der Sieg gegen Gladbach drin.
Aber es kam wie es kommen musste  Der Sieg für Gladbach geht in Ordnung, auch wenn es keine Glanzleistung war.

Spielen sie so gegen Kiew dann sind sie ganz fix wieder aus der CL raus. Und ja, deine Eintracht verwunderte mich auch ein bisschen. Aber der DFB-Pokal hat ja seine eigenen Gesetze.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (20. August 2012)

Hallo,

war schon ne Hammer erste Runde im DFB Pokal. So viele Erstligisten raus, wow. Hatten wir das schon mal ?


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Jaaaaa fast... 



> *Der Rekord steht zwar bei sieben ausgeschiedenen Erstligisten in Runde eins 1967/68 – damals konnten Bundesligisten aber von Anfang an aufeinandertreffen. Nur vier der sieben Vereine damals flogen gegen unterklassige Vereine aus dem Wettbewerb. 1987/88 erwischte es wie dieses Mal sechs Erstligisten, nur einer verlor aber gegen einen Unterklassigen. Sechs Total-Blamagen sind eine Neuheit.**...
> DFB-Pokal: Sechs Erstligisten in der ersten Runde ausgeschieden - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/...aid_802727.html*


Quelle: http://www.focus.de/...aid_802727.html

Und ganz wichtig  





> *Dabei unterlag nur Frankfurt einem Zweitligisten, alle anderen schieden mindestens gegen einen Drittligisten aus.*


Ein Trost? Hm irgendwie nicht... ^^

Am schlimmsten sind ja die Fuzzis die dann immer kommen mit: "Jetzt können wir uns voll auf die Liga konzentrieren" und von wegen "keine Doppelbelastung" mehr und so ein Käse... Als ob das jetzt sooo die Doppelbelastung wäre im Pokal mitzuspielen... 
...


----------



## Wolfmania (21. August 2012)

ja war herrlich diese erste Runde :-) Gruß an Tim Wiese *lol*


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Ja... der hat voll in die Wiese getreten 

Naja aber das hat´s dann auch nich mehr gemacht. is ja nich so als das das Hoffenbachs Genickbruch war, stand ja eh schon 3:0...
Wenn es das 1:0 gewesen wäre, dann wäre das sicher viel bitterer für ihn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

Laut mehreren Medienberichten rückt ein Wechsel von Rafael Van der Vaart zum HSV immer näher. Es steht lediglich die Finanzierung im Raum. VdV würde auf ein Teil seines Gehaltes verzichten und um die Ablöse zu bezahlen (Vertrag noch bis 2014), steht der Investor K.M. Kühne im Raum, der schon vorher gesagt hatte, bei einem möglichen Transfer mitzuhelfen. Tottenhams neuer Trainer Villa-Boas wäre bereit, Rafa ziehen zu lassen.

http://mobil.abendbl...reitschaft.html

http://www.ndr.de/sp...ervaart135.html

Alle Jahre wieder... nur hab ich irgendwie so ein Gefühl. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich habe es einfach. Klar, kann das alles scheitern. Die Chancen sind groß, dass das alles nur Quatsch ist. Aber was soll jetzt noch passieren ? Wir spielen nächste Saison gegen den Abstieg, und mit Pech sind wa dann in Liga 2. Ich habe wenig Vertrauen in die Mannschaft, in den letzten Jahren konnte man noch immer sagen "Ach das wird schon" oder "Der und der macht das schon", aber dieses Jahr ist NIEMAND da. Fink mag ein guter junger Trainer sein, aber ist er beim HSV richtig ? Ist dieser Verein, voller Erfolgsfans, das Richtige für ihn ? Ich wage zu behaupten, dass der HSV wohl der größte Problemfall der Liga ist. Es gab 2 Trainer in den letzten 12 Jahren, die einigermaßen Ordnung in die Mannschaft brachten. Der Eine ist jetzt Trainer bei Fulham, der Andere in Gelsenkirchen. 

Könnte hier noch ewig weiter schreiben, aber ich fasse mich nochmal kurz: Wir brauchen keinen neuen Trainer, keine neuen Spieler oder einen neuen Aufsichtsrat. Wir brauchen eine Mannschaft, eine Einheit. Eine Truppe mit Charakter, wo man merkt, die sind alle heiß. Das merkt man bei Dortmund und das merkt man auch bei den Bayern. Allerdings NICHT bei uns. Es läuft einfach so vor sich hin, ich kann das garnicht richtig beschreiben. So.

p.s. Ich meine, dass ein Rafael Van der Vaart, der wohl beste HSVer in diesem Jahrzehnt, den Verein so einen Aufschwung geben kann, dass wir mal besser stehen als Platz 15.


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2012)

Alle Jahre wieder... nur hab ich irgendwie so ein Gefühl. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich habe es einfach. Klar, kann das alles scheitern. Die Chancen sind groß, dass das alles nur Quatsch ist. Aber was soll jetzt noch passieren ? Wir spielen nächste Saison gegen den Abstieg, und mit Pech sind wa dann in Liga 2. Ich habe wenig Vertrauen in die Mannschaft, in den letzten Jahren konnte man noch immer sagen "Ach das wird schon" oder "Der und der macht das schon", aber dieses Jahr ist NIEMAND da. Fink mag ein guter junger Trainer sein, aber ist er beim HSV richtig ? Ist dieser Verein, voller Erfolgsfans, das Richtige für ihn ? Ich wage zu behaupten, dass der HSV wohl der größte Problemfall der Liga ist. Es gab 2 Trainer in den letzten 12 Jahren, die einigermaßen Ordnung in die Mannschaft brachten. Der Eine ist jetzt Trainer bei Fulham, der Andere in Gelsenkirchen. 

[/quote]


absolutes sign...
das was ich vom hsv live beim ligapokal gesehen habe war echt erschreckend...selten eine so harmlose und verunsicherte mannschaft wie den jetzigen hsv gesehen...die taten mir echt leid...noch vor ein paar jahren war der hsv eine macht zu hause,aber die ganzen legionäre sind weg und über geblieben ist eine total junge und unerfahrene truppe,mit der selbst fink keine chance hat in der bl zu überleben...da fehlen einfach mindestens 2 routiniers,die die manschaft mitreissen und vorbild sind.die erfahrung haben und eine mannschaft aufm platz lenken können...westermann ist ein erfahrener aber kein macher und lenker...mit vdv würde dem hsv sicher wieder etwas leben eingehaucht werden.das wäre der erste schritt in richtung klassenerhalt...
gut ist,das der hsv gegen nürnberg ran muss,die sich genau wie der hsv im pokal blamiert haben udn viele schwächen offenbart haben...wäre dortmund der gegner würde es ein debakel geben...


----------



## ego1899 (24. August 2012)

War das nicht vor ein paar Wochen schon Thema und ist da schon als gescheitert wieder verworfen worden?
Wird doch eeeeh nix


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. August 2012)

Die 2. Liga wird viel zu negativ gesehen. Man sollte es mehr als Chance betrachten und weniger als eine Bestrafung. Endlich sind die ganzen Söldner, die mich letztes Jahr so angekotzt haben, verschwunden und wurden durch junge sympathische Talente und einige erfahrene Veteranen ersetzt. Wirklich stark spielen sie zwar noch nicht, aber es macht endlich wieder Spaß dem 1. FC Köln zuzuschauen. Wenn man 90 Minuten Kampf sieht, ist es danach viel einfacher eine Niederlage zu verzeihen. Jetzt haben die Spieler Zeit ein Team zu werden und ihr Potenzial weiter auszuschöpfen. Da ist es mir auch egal wenn der direkte Aufstieg nicht funktioniert. Solange es nicht gegen den Abstieg geht, bin ich für diese Saison schon zufrieden.

Finanziell war der Abstieg zwar erstmal ein Nackenschlag, aber der Abgang von Poldi und einige anderen "Profis" hat etwas Schotter in die Kassen gespült und wenn wir mit dem momentanen Kader tatsächlich irgendwann aufsteigen sollten, könnte das ein großer Schritt richtung Schuldenbefreiung sein.

Wäre der Verein in der 1. Liga geblieben, hätte sich die Situation nur weiter verschlimmert. Man hätte mal wieder einen neuen Trainer engagiert, ein paar Millionen für nutzlose Spieler rausgehaun und sich am Ende der Saison gewundert warum das alles nichts gebracht hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> War das nicht vor ein paar Wochen schon Thema und ist da schon als gescheitert wieder verworfen worden?
> Wird doch eeeeh nix



Es lag vielmehr an Tottenham, da dort die Trainer-Frage noch ziemlich unklar war. Und Tottenham braucht die Millionen, sollten sie Modric halten können.

Alles natürlich Spekulationen. So heiß wie dieses Mal waren sie aber noch nie. Ma schaun.


----------



## ego1899 (25. August 2012)

So jetzt wird erstmal Lederbusen weggehauen viel Spaß euch und so


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. August 2012)

Und ein Kölner sichert den Sieg...


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

SIIIIIIEEEEEG! Haha Lederbusen heimgeschickt, Spiel gedreht, gute Leistung...

In der Innenstadt getroffen und zum Stadion maschiert mit ungefähr 12 Millionen Leuten, ich war schon vor Anpfiff so betrunken das ich eigentlich gar nich mehr viel weiß, hab eben erst gelesen das wir gewonnen haben xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

So, die Bayern haben nun den Martinez aus Bilbao geholt. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was der so bringt. Ich meine 40 Millionen... zahlste auch nicht für jeden. Ist aber schön zu sehen, welchen Stellenwert die Bulli hat. Rein finanziell ist sie ja schon lange auf dem Niveau von Spanien und England, wo so gut wie jeder Klub verschuldet ist. Dass dann aber ein Spanischer Nationalspieler nach Deutschland wechselt... Hut ab! Da hat Raul genau den richtigen Impuls gegeben damals 

In der Sache VdV haben sich nun beide Seiten (HSV+Spieler) geeinigt, der HSV bietet einen 3 Jahres Vertrag an und Rafael bekommt 3,5 Millionen &#8364; an Gehalt, bedeutet er macht deutliche Abstriche. Jetzt liegt es einzig und allein an Tottenham, die 12 Kühne-Millionen anzunehmen. Da sie jetzt Dembele für 18 Millionen gekauft haben, wird das immer wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Hm da bin ich mal gespannt. Schließt das Transferfenster nicht morgen oder übermorgen?

Ja und das mit Martinez hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass das noch kommt... Man darf gespannt sein ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

Freitag um 18 Uhr, Tottenhams Sportchef ist aber bekannt dafür, den Nervenkitzel zu brauchen. Van der Vaart hatte er damals 5 Minuten vor Schluss von Real verpflichtet...

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Haha wie geil xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und wir haben jetzt nen neuen schönen Eintracht-Zug TSCHOOOOO TSCHOOOOOOO!!!

jaaaa da staunt ihr hm? Habt ihr auch so was tolles?


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Man merkt das die meisten Buffed-User absolut nix mit Fußball am Hut haben, nix los hier... 

Wen habt ihr denn am WE als Gegner und was rechnet ihr euch für Chancen aus?

Bayern - Stuttgart
Bremen - HSV
Mainz	- Fürth 

Das sind für mich so die interessantesten Partien muss ich sagen...


Also da die Eintracht erst Leverkusen weggeputzt hat und jetzt spielen wir in Hoffenbach, die sind ja erst kläglich im DFB-Pokal gescheichert und haben dann auch ihren Auftakt versaut. Daher denke ich das wir denen den Rest geben werden 
Auch wenn man sagt das man angeschlagene Hunde... ähm nee wie ging das nochmal? Ach keine Ahnung egal ich tippe auf ein 1:2 in Hoppenheim und somit: SIEG! 
Edit: Taumelnde Boxer waren das glaube ich ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. August 2012)

Morgen Cottbus und ich hab fürchterliche Angst das wir wieder auffen Sack bekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2012)

Gegen Bremen ist immer so ne Sache. vielleicht werden sich unsere Spieler mal 10 % mehr als sonst anstrengen, dann kann das was werden.

Übrigens sollen laut Fink beide Neuzugänge, Jiracek und Badelj, in der Start 11 stehen. Ich hoffe, sie bringen mal ein wenig frischen Wind ins Team. Ansonsten gehts Bremen zur Zeit halt wie uns. In der Liga mies und im Pokal raus (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Wird wohl ein sehr langatmiges Spiel, freue mich trotzdem.

Zum Van der Vaart Theater gibt es auch wenig Neues. Levy will einfach nicht von den 18 Millionen &#8364; runter gehen, obwohl sie jetzt grade für 38 Millionen eingekauft haben. Habe da noch so ein Gefühl, weil auch Tottenham keinen Spieler halten kann, der auf der Bank sitzt (das wird er, wenn er bleibt) und trotzdem Topverdiener ist (3,9 Millionen Netto). Entweder Levy knickt morgen noch kurz vor 18 Uhr ein, oder ein anderer Verein bietet die 18 Millionen Euronen, was natürlich auch möglich ist.

Dann würde ich aber heulen...


----------



## Wolfmania (31. August 2012)

Zum Thema CL-Auslosung sage ich nur: 
ach ja und Dortmund kann sich mal wieder entspannt auf die Liga konzentrieren


----------



## shadow24 (31. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bayern - Stuttgart
> Bremen - HSV
> Mainz	- Fürth



also ich vermute das bayern das spiel irgendwie gewinnen wird...auswärts wäre ich mir gar nicht sicher gewesen...ist sicherlich eins der interesantesten spiele,genau wie hannover-schalke
tjoa,bremen gegen hsv,oder auch not gegen elend...riecht ja nach einem mageren 0:0 wenn der hsv glück hat udn adler wieder weltklasse hält.aber die neuzugänge des hsv sind die unbekannte variante in dem spiel.untippbar udn ich lass mich überraschen...
wenn fürth so schwach wie gegen bayern spielt dann sollte mainz keine probs mit denen haben.
genauso wird dortmund dann nürnberg zerlegen wenn die so schwach wie bisher spielen....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2012)

RAFA WELCOME HOME MIEN JUNG <3

http://www.transferm...gen_100188.html

Ihr könnt euch grad nicht vorstellen, wie ich mich fühle... mein Gefühl hat Recht behalten... oh Mann, das ist wie Weihnachten, Geburtstag und Sex zusammen    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was stimmt an diesem Bild nicht? Richtig, die Bazis haben da oben eigentlich nichts verloren, dass wird noch korregiert. Ein paar Spiele sind ja noch 
Also ich bin natürlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Spieltag. Hoffenbach mit einer guten Leistung vernichtet!
Die standen von Anfang an nur in ihrer eigenen Hälfte und waren einfach nur passiv und haben gemauert bis zum 2:0.
Dann haben sie hinten aufgemacht und nach dem 3:0 war der Käse dann gegessen. Die 2 roten Karten die folgten bestätigen die Leistung Hoppenheims.
Und wieder mal wurde bewiesen: Geld schießt keine Tore 

Das lustigste war immer noch ihre "Choreo" mit der sie sich total lächerlich gemacht haben. Darf man das überhaupt so nennen? Was sollte das sein? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoP78 (2. September 2012)

Mit dem Transparent wollten sie nur verbergen dass darunter keiner mehr sitzt^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schalke am Wochenende mit hammer Choreo & super Spiel,weiter so Jungs


----------



## BoP78 (2. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke am Wochenende mit hammer Choreo & super Spiel,weiter so Jungs



Ohja - das war echt geil. Aber ich sehs schon kommen: dieses Jahr schwächeln die Lüdenscheider, aber die Bauern gehen ab und am Ende wirds Platz 2.


----------



## shadow24 (3. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was stimmt an diesem Bild nicht? Richtig, die Bazis haben da oben eigentlich nichts verloren, dass wird noch korregiert. Ein paar Spiele sind ja noch




lol,eigentlich hatte ich mit der geposteten tabelle von samstag von dir gerechnet...hätte ich wetten können das ich hier heute reinschaue udn sehe die samstagstabelle...naja,genau ein paar spiele gibts noch udn in ihrer jetzigen form landen die frankfurter würstchen bestimmt vorm hsv in der tabelle...

tja,stichwort hsv:also die beiden "billigen" neuzugänge haben den hsv also noch nicht aus den mist ziehen können,aber zumindest schienen sie nicht nur kannonenfutter gewesen zu sein...
was ich am transfer von vdv nicht verstehe ist,dass die alles mögliche in bewegung gesetzt haben um ihn zu holen und dann verpennen die verantwortlichen die unterlagen bis freitag 15 uhr einzureichen,damit er für das bremenspiel spielberechtigt gewesen wäre...
ich mein wie wichtig wäre es für die mannschaft gewesen einen so erfahrenen spieler bei so einem wichtigen spiel dabei zu haben.der hätte vlt sogar das spiel drehen können,ohne jetzt zuviel vorschuss-lorberen auf ihm zu geben,denn er allein wird nicht reichen,aber trotzdem wäre das für die stimmung enorm wichtig gewesen und wer weiss wie es mit ihm gelaufen wäre...aber halt typische hamburger missplanung im vorstand.die werden sich auch nicht mehr ändern da oben...


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> lol,eigentlich hatte ich mit der geposteten tabelle von samstag von dir gerechnet...hätte ich wetten können das ich hier heute reinschaue udn sehe die samstagstabelle...naja,genau ein paar spiele gibts noch udn in ihrer jetzigen form landen die frankfurter würstchen bestimmt vorm hsv in der tabelle...



Haha ja war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber hey: Man muss schließlich realistisch bleiben...  Solange wir uns am Ende noch direkt für die CL qualifizieren ist alles in Ordnung... 

Naja und zu VDV. Er is ein Topspieler keine Frage. Nur manche müssen erstmal wochenlang "integriert" werde und so jemand bekommt dann nen Freifahrtsschein nach einer Trainingseinheit und wird einfach irgendwo reingebaut, ganz egal wie?
Das find ich irgendwie unabhängig von der Qualität des Einzelspielers für Unsinn, bei Martinez seh ich das genauso... Naja egal...


Hm ja und jetzt kommt der Hamburger Spaß Verein. Also mit einem unentschieden Zuhause wäre ich schon zufrieden gewesen, aber jetzt erhoffe ich mir natürlich mehr hehe... 
"Frankfurt verdrängt Bayern von der Tabellenspitze!". So könnte die Meldung nach dem nächsten WE ruhig aussehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. September 2012)

Ich als Aachener halte mich mit der Fussballbegeisterung gerade zurück 
Der Start war vielversprechend, aber seitdem ein enormer Leistungseinbruch. Da geht garnichts mehr bei den Aachenern. Hier läuft gerade so dermaßen viel schief, dass ich sogar einen weiteren Abstieg nicht ausschließe. Na klar, es ist noch lang und es kann noch einiges passieren, aber es hapert an so vielen Ecken...
Zum einen die Fans: Logos der größten Ultra-Gruppierung sind mittlerweile im Stadion verboten und sie dürfen nichts mehr im und am Stadion verteilen. Ich denke, dass bei weiterer schlechter Leistung der Mannschaft es da auch nochmal ordentlich im Karton rappelt.
Dann sind zwei gute Spieler sehr lange außer Gefecht: Demai und Rösler sehen wir bis zum Beginn der Rückrunde nicht mehr auf dem Feld.
Oben drauf eben weiterhin die finanziellen Probleme. Sollte zur Winterpause Aachen in einem abstiegsgefährdeten Bereich stehen, dann wird wohl offen die Insolvenz des Vereins diskutiert.

Na mal gucken was die Zukunft bringt, aktuell sieht es wieder sehr düster aus :-/


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Ach haha ihr habt ja tatsächlich den Sascha Rösler xD

Der Sack hat auch verdient da unten in der 3. Liga rumzukicken. Da steigen die Dusseldoofer tatsächlich auf und schmeißen den raus, richtig so! 
Wenn´s nach mir geht gehört der auf gar keinen Fußballplatz mehr das Fallobst, schon recht so 

Jetzt is mir Düsseldorf nur noch halb so unsympathisch, was aber immer noch ne ganze Menge is... ^^


----------



## shadow24 (3. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm ja und jetzt kommt der Hamburger Spaß Verein. Also mit einem unentschieden Zuhause wäre ich schon zufrieden gewesen, aber jetzt erhoffe ich mir natürlich mehr hehe...
> "Frankfurt verdrängt Bayern von der Tabellenspitze!". So könnte die Meldung nach dem nächsten WE ruhig aussehen



also alles ausser ein heimsieg gegen den hsv wäre ne überraschung,aber die bayern werden nicht verdrängt von der spitze...die spielen zu hause gegen den karnevalsverein.udn wenn die schon stuttgart 6 einschenken,müsste es ja gegen mainz zweistellig werden...aber realistisch gesehen riechen die beiden spiele jeweils  nach einem 2:0...oder 2:1 da vdv ein freistoß reinballert udn bayern wieder total überheblich aufspielt udn wieder mit 0:1 in rückstand gerät...


----------



## Lari (3. September 2012)

Und da ist Aachen nach acht Spielen trainerlos :-/
Na vielleicht kommt ja jemand, der die Mannschaft nochmal wachrütteln kann, aber ich glaube ja nicht so recht dran. Mal schauen.


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Oh stimmt, Ralf Aussem abgeschossen... Naja vielleicht ist das nötig...

Ich frag mich wer als nächstes seinen Trainer abschießt... Köln oder Hoffenheim?


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

HiHi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2012)

Tja, da hat Zenit ja mal einen richtig rausgehauen: 

95 Millionen für Hulk und Witsel. Am Besten ist die Begründung von Hulk:

"[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ich bin Porto dankbar, dass der Verein mir die Tür nach Europa geöffnet hat" *kopf--->tisch*[/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Man man man. Der Typ könnte locker in der Primera Division oder Premier League spielen und geht nach... Russland. Nichts gegen die Liga an sich, aber einen besseren Verein hätte er sich auch in den Top-Ligen Europas gefunden...[/font]


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> "[font="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich bin Porto dankbar, dass der Verein mir die Tür nach Europa geöffnet hat" *kopf--->tisch*[/font]



Haha das erinnert mich an Andi Möller mit:

*"Mailand oder Madrid, Hauptsache Italien!"*

Fußballer sind halt meist nicht die hellsten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nix mehr mit Hulk im typisch grünen Porto-Trikot... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2012)

Wie immer nix los hier... 

Hat wer das Spiel gesehen? Ich hab das irgendwie wieder total verpeilt, hätte es mir aber so oder so nich angeguckt...
Und der nächste unglaublich beeindruckende Sieg von 2:1 gegen eine weitere große Fußballnation...
Ham wir denn gut gespielt? Ach... Eigentlich is es mir eh völlig Wurst... ^^


Ach ja und  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. September 2012)

Eure Propagandaabteilung macht echt gute Arbeit.


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2012)

Ja find ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wie immer nix los hier...
> 
> Hat wer das Spiel gesehen? Ich hab das irgendwie wieder total verpeilt, hätte es mir aber so oder so nich angeguckt...
> Und der nächste unglaublich beeindruckende Sieg von 2:1 gegen eine weitere große Fußballnation...
> Ham wir denn gut gespielt? Ach... Eigentlich is es mir eh völlig Wurst... ^^



Nein, nicht mal annähernd gut. Es war ... grottig. Zumindest von den Deutschen. Die Ösis haben teilweise schöne Szenen gehabt und im Gesamten wäre da ein Unentschieden, wenn nicht gar ein Sieg für die Ösis verdienter gewesen. Aber naja...


----------



## ego1899 (17. September 2012)

Warum denn so still hier...? 

Und btw... Wie hat eigentlich Hamburg gespielt? 

SIIIIEEEEEG!

Naja um mal objektiv zu bleiben... Der HSV war das ganze Spiel über einfach zu passiv und hat eigentlich nur hinten drin gestanden und hat auf Konter gewartet, was irgendwo verständlich ist bei nem Auswärtsspiel.
Die 2:0 Führung war auf jeden Fall verdient, mit dem Anschlusstreffer haben sie dann auch mehr nach vorne geworfen und und dann auch gut Druck gemacht, hätte nur schon viel früher passieren sollen. So konnten wir halt unser Spiel aufziehen und die Führung retten...

Und Van der Wurst hatte eh nix zu melden 

Also sag ich mal HAAAA HAAAA! 3 Spiele - 0 Punkte... Thorsten Stink muss sich wohl jetzt schon warm anziehen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2012)

hab nur die zusammenfassung in der tagesschau gesehen.kann von daher nix von der leistung beider teams berichten,aber hatte im vorfelde gerade mal mit einem unentschieden gerechnet.das es jetzt ne niederlage wurde,gegen frankfurt die gerade rückenwind haben, kann auch passieren...
einzige was mir sauer aufgestossen ist, dass der neue tscheche beim hsv,der von wolfsburg kam, schon rot bekommen hat...da hat er dem hsv nen riesendienst mit seinem foul geleistet bei dem spielstand von 1:2...
ansonsten schade werder,das war echt das ungerechteste ergebnis des spieltages...
das kurioseste sicherlich hoffenheim mit seiner 3:5 niederlage.alleine das ergebnis...wird für babbel sehr eng.4 spiele 4 niederlagen..
ansonsten dortmund und bayern im gleischschritt

apropos dortmund:wehe die versagen schon wieder im internationalen geschäft...die versauen uns noch die ganze quote wenn die immer son dreck in europa spielen.da erwarte ich zumindest kampf wie in der bundesliga und nicht son abschenken...gegen ajax wirds ja wohl am di ein sieg zu hause geben...


----------



## Lari (17. September 2012)

So vom Gefühl her denke ich, dass Alemannia Aachen nächstes Jahr die Insolvenz bekannt gibt.
Die größte Fangruppe bestreikt aktuell jedes Spiel bis etwa zur 13. Minute, weil sie ihre Fantuensilien nicht mehr mit ins Stadion nehmen dürfen. Vorausgegangen war ja die Schlägerei mit den Aachen Ultras und der anschließenden Randale in einer Raststätte. Im Stadion selbst macht sich das so bemerkbar, dass relativ verhalten die Kurve Lieder anstimmt, einige mitsingen aber eben recht enttäuschend. Um exakt 13:12 fangen dann die 200 Ultras lautstark an, aber die Kurve solidarisiert sich nicht mit ihnen und dann singen sie alleine.
Die zweite Ultra-Gruppierung vernimmt man immer wieder mal aus deren Ecke, aber vom Support her ist Alemannia Aachen gerade quasi tot.

Dann eben die aktuelle, spielerische Lage. 14. Platz als hochgehandelter Aufstiegskandidat... ahja. Gut, nach dem ersten Spiel unter neuem Trainer kann man noch nicht absehen, wo es hinführt. Aber ob ein ehemaliger U19 Trainer den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen kann? Die Spieler werden mittlerweile nach den Spielen ausgepfiffen, die Fans machen es nicht besser... eine klassische Abwärtsspirale. Da müssen Erfolge her, ganz dringend. Das Stadion wird auch immer leerer. Gegen BVB II waren es noch 20.000 im Stadion, die Euphorie war noch da. Mittlerweile schon unter 13.000 und Tendenz weiterhin stark fallend.

Eine Traditionsmannschaft geht den Bach runter. Ich hoffe, dass sich meine Befürchtungen nicht bewahrheiten :-/


----------



## ego1899 (17. September 2012)

Hm ja das klingt alles nich wirklich gut da was man aus Aachen hört... ^^

Und für Babbel wird die Luft wirklich eng, jetzt will er seinen Managerposten abgeben 

Quelle: http://www.transferm...gen_101507.html



> «Ich habe ihnen gesagt, sie sollen bitte jemanden suchen»



Im Gespräch ist der frühere Manager von Schalke 06, Andreas Müller


Jaaaa und die Eintracht is echt gut drauf, aber hier weiß jeder was das zu bedeuten hat, gar nix nämlich...
Wir haben nach der besten Hinrunde überhaupt vor 2 Jahren auch geträumt und sind dann noch abgestiegen ^^

Und wenn man die Eintracht kennt dasnn würde es jetzt passen wenn wir gegen Nürnberg am Freitag verlieren das wäre wieder typisch ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2012)

Ich habe bisher nicht ein (!) Bundesliga Spiel verfolgt bzw im TV gesehen. Heute Morgen das erste mal ne Zusammenfassung von dem Spiel gestern.

Zum HSV fällt mir nix mehr ein. Ich werde immer zum Verein stehen, egal ob Platz 18 oder 1. Allerdings müssen die Verantwortlichen endlich mal lernen, IHREN VERF*CKTEN MUND ZU HALTEN!!1. JEDER Transfer wird an die große Glocke gehangen, JEDER beschwert sich über die Medien, kann man das alles nicht intern regeln ? Es k*tzt mich wirklich an. Das Problem haben wir schon seit Jahren, dass jeder seinen Senf dazu geben muss. Einfach mal auf das Sportliche konzentrieren, das würde schon helfen. 

Btw: Van der Vaart hatte nix zu melden ? Er hat 2 Tore vorbereitet, also seinen Job sehr gut erledigt. Nur wenn man hinten nicht richtig steht, bringt auch das nix. Er ist nicht der Heilsbringer. Ich hoffe, dass Aogo und Scharner schnell wieder fit werden. Scharner wird jedem Gegenspieler in die Wade beißen, von dem erhoffe ich mir noch am Meisten.


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Das Stadion wird auch immer leerer. Gegen BVB II waren es noch 20.000 im Stadion, die Euphorie war noch da. Mittlerweile schon unter 13.000 und Tendenz weiterhin stark fallend.
> 
> Eine Traditionsmannschaft geht den Bach runter. Ich hoffe, dass sich meine Befürchtungen nicht bewahrheiten :-/




von solchen zuschauerzahlen kann mancher zweitliga club nur träumen...ich weiss immer noch die geile stimmung im aachener tivoli wenn es da um pokal ging und die grossen zu ärgern...damals ward ihr ne heimmacht.da hat sogar bayern gezittert...wäre echt schade wenn der verein kaputt geht...naja noch habt ihr 10 punkte udn steht noch nicht aufm abstiegsplatz...


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Eintracht kennt dasnn würde es jetzt passen wenn wir gegen Nürnberg am Freitag verlieren das wäre wieder typisch ^^



nix gegen nürnberg.die haben immer eine kampfstarke truppe udn dann noch zu hause gegen frankfurt.aber das riecht stark nach einem 1:1...


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Btw: Van der Vaart hatte nix zu melden ? Er hat 2 Tore vorbereitet, also seinen Job sehr gut erledigt. Nur wenn man hinten nicht richtig steht, bringt auch das nix. Er ist nicht der Heilsbringer.




nicht?also ich denke schon...also gerade im fussball ist manches spiel echt ne kopfsache.udn wenn man da so einen weltspieler wi evdv dazu bekommt geht auf alle fälle ein ruck durch die mannschaft...und ich mein das 2 tore auswärts auch schon mal ne ansage sind.
die 3 gegentreffer zeigen wo es jetzt wirklich fehlt.in der abwehr.da hab ich mich schon beim letzten spieltag über aogo aufgeregt was der da hinten zusammen stümpert.aber vlt bringt der österreicher ja stabilität in die hsv-reihen...der tscheche hat ja wie ich schon schrieb richtig mist gemacht...und auf den hab ich gehofft...


----------



## ego1899 (17. September 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich weiss immer noch die geile stimmung im aachener tivoli



Beim letzten Auswärtsspiel der Frankfurter in Aachen war auch ne geile Stimmung... Besonders nach dem Spiel...


----------



## ego1899 (17. September 2012)

Kennt ihr eigentlich schon diese ganzen PoTROLLskis? Ich find die echt witzig muss ich sagen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha der is klasse xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2012)

WAAS????????frankfurt ist für 20 std auf dem ersten platz und kein ego mit geposteter tabelle,karrikaturen des gegners,champion-league-ansprüchen und meisterschaftsambitionen???????????ich hoffe ihm ist im spiel nix passiert...oder dauert der weg aus nürnberg so lange???
naja,ich bin froh das bayern wieder platz 1 ist))

und hsv hat es endlich mal wieder geschafft nach gefühlten 3 jahren einen dreier einzufahren.udn ausgerechnet gegen dortmund die ca.2800 spiele nicht mehr verloren haben..gröhl 



der gute alte son.den hab ich schon letzte saison lieb gewonnen...udn ausschlaggebend war bestimmt das aogo nicht mitgespielt hat,über dne ich seit Ligapokal/saisonbeginn mecker...


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2012)

Nee der Weg dauert nich so lange, aber ich bin erst jetzt wieder Zuhause... War bis eben unterwegs und muss mich jetzt erstmal ausnüchtern die nächsten 2 Tage... 

Naja Nürnberg hat gut gespielt, aber wir waren halt einfach besser  Trotz verletzungsbedingten Auswechslungen von Kapitän und Mittelfeldmotor/regisseur Schwegler und Occean souverän die 3 Punkte abgeholt.
Die beclubbten haben aber noch ganz schön Druck gemacht am Ende, war in der Schlussphase doch noch ne kleine Zitterpartie...
Aber nich so wie die der Hamburger ^^ War auf jeden Fall das spannendste Spiel bisher...

Aber andererseits eigentlich auch ein Pflichtsieg wenn man Champions-League spielen will... xD

Und was ist mit Schalke 06? Hätten die sich nich so dämlich angestellt und wenigstens ein bisschen gewehrt, dann stünden wir vor den Bayern 
Was da los Olli? 

Naja und der HSV hat es nun doch geschafft sich 3 Punkte zu ergattern, dass frühe 1:0 war auf jeden Fall extrem wichtig. 
Schade, dachte das die Eintracht die Serie der Doofmunder beendet. 31 Spiele ungeschlagen und dann gegen so nen Absteige verlieren... 
Muss ich halt auf Hoffenbach hoffen, dass die wenigstens noch bei 0 Punten bleiben ^^


Aso naja und die Tabelle poste ich dann am letzten Spieltag wenn ich von der Meisterfeier zurück bin 
Oder gar nich falls wir wieder in der Rückrunde einbrechen und absteigen xD


Hm ok aber einen hab ich... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

Ich bin HSV Fan und hab kein iPhone 5, was jetzt ? ._. 

Ne aber mal ehrlich, ich hätte wirklich gegen jeden Verein vorher auf nen Sieg getippt, aber gegen die Dortmunder ? Deutscher Meister ? Never. Heute war der perfekte Tag, habe das Spiel zwar nicht live verfolgte, aber meine Eindrücke waren durchweg gut (wenn man jetzt gegen Ende noch ins Zittern kommt... das ist normal, man spielt ja nicht gegen so ne No Name Truppe).

VdV und Son haben ihre Aufgaben gut erledigt, und Adler hat die Dinger auch rausgefischt wie ein Weltklasse Torhüter .


----------



## ego1899 (23. September 2012)

Joa Adler war richtig gut und auch maßgebend beteiligt würde ich sagen. Son glaub ich mit 2 Toren, eins davon richtig schön ^^

Ich fand die Dortmunder allerdings ziemlich ideenlos und nicht so stark wie man es sonst von ihnen gewohnt ist, kann mich aber auch getäuscht haben, hab nur die Konferenz gesehen...
Aber die hatten ja irgendwie fast 30 Torschüsse (22 im laufenden Spiel in der Schlussphase wurde glaub ich eingeblendet), also selbst Schuld wenn sie so schlecht verwerten 




shadow24 schrieb:


> WAAS????????frankfurt ist für 20 std auf dem ersten platz und kein ego mit geposteter tabelle,karrikaturen des gegners,champion-league-ansprüchen und meisterschaftsambitionen???????????





Achso Shadow, hier nur für dich  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier mal was ganz anderes:

Der FC Nürnberg sollte sich vielleicht mal Gedanken machen ob sie sich nicht vielleicht ein neues Stadion bauen, wenn man das hier so sieht bekommt man echt schon Angst im Gästeblock 
Geht nich mal ne Minute, aber das hat mir echt schon gereicht... Nich mehr lang da gibt es da ein Unglück glaueb ich xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9WM1u5YwBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

Ich hab jetzt keine Lust meinen alten Post rauszusuchen, aber hatte vor ein paar Wochen schon gesagt, dass sich Frankfurt gut verstärkt hat und ne Überraschung werden könnte 

Meine nicht vorhandenen weiblichen Instinkte schlugen mal wieder zu


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Achso Shadow, hier nur für dich  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach hätte ich mal nix zur tabelle geschrieben...

und heftiges video...entweder passiert da demnächst tatsächlich was,oder die konstruktion ist so ausgelegt um dieses hüpfen auszugleichen...man glaubt auch gar nich wie leicht zb brücken zum schwingen gebracht werdne können.da wird den soldaten sogar das marschieren im gleichschritt verboten wenn die über ne brücke laufen(kein scherz)...


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2012)

Naaaa gegen wen gewinnt ihr morgen, bzw. übermorgen? 

Also die Eintracht wird Dortmund vernichten 
Naja und um mal ernsthaft zu bleiben, mit nem Punkt zuhause könnte ich gut leben. Das hab ich allerdings auch schon bei Hamburg gesagt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. September 2012)

Das mit dem Punkt gegen den BvB hat geklappt...ein schönes Spiel, habs zwar nur im TV gesehen aber war klasse. Verdient 2. hinter Bayern :-)


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Das mit dem Punkt gegen den BvB hat geklappt...ein schönes Spiel, habs zwar nur im TV gesehen aber war klasse. Verdient 2. hinter Bayern :-)




hehe...sign...
schlimm fand ich das scheiss dusseldorf mit diesem schwachkopf meyer schon wieder kein reingeballert bekommen hat...aber bisher hatten die auch nur mannschaften die unten drin stehen.die sollten mal bei bayern vorstellig werden...und ja ego...auch bei frankfurt.die haben ja wohl eh die lust ans tore schiessen neu erfunden


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Hab ja wohl irgendwie ein Hammer Spiel verpasst. Da ich total erkältet bin und wegen vorangegangenem Schlafentzug total übermüdet war hab ich mich pennen gelegt als es 0:2 stand, da ich echt total fertig war. Hab das erst nachts um 1 Uhr gelesen, als ich wieder wach war.
Außer nem sehr detaillierten Spielbericht in Schriftform weiß ich nichts von dem Spiel  Werde mir aber nochmal ne Zusammenfassung angucken...

Aber ja, dass mit dem Punkt hat geklappt und gerade nach dem frühen 2-Tore-Rückstand gegen dem amtierenden Meister kann man damit nur mehr als zufrieden sein.



shadow24 schrieb:


> die haben ja wohl eh die lust ans tore schiessen neu erfunden



Ja irgendwie schon. Liegt halt daran das sie jetzt natürlich viel mutiger aufspielen als die letzten Jahre, da halt alles auf das Offensivspiel ausgerichtet ist und eeeendlich auch mal die Qualität dafür da ist. Und das umschalten klappt halt wunderbar und schnell, worduch viele Konter zustande kommen.

Eine Statistik besagt: " < _*Im Durchschnitt stürmen SGE-Kicker 102-mal pro Spiel im Sprint nach vorne. Keine Mannschaft kommt derzeit auf mehr offensive Tempoläufe.* _> "
Laufbereitschaft und Einsatz stimmen, hat man ja sehr gut gesehen gestern.

War auf jeden Fall der erste richtige Härtetest bis jetzt muss man ja fast sagen.

Die stimmen der Dortmunder zum Spiel fand ich auch gut ^^

*Jürgen Klopp*



> "Es gab schon viele gute Eintracht-Mannschaften, aber vom Umschaltspiel ist das die allerbeste Eintracht-Mannschaft die ich je gesehen habe. Die Eintracht war brettstark, da werden noch ganz andere Probleme bekommen."



*Mats Hummels*



> "Die Eintracht ist die stärkste Umschaltmannschaft auf die ich je getroffen bin. Wir sind auf eine Mannschaft getroffen die so gut war wie lange keine mehr."




   Ach ja mal sehen wie lang das so weiter geht, irgendwann brechen wir nämlich immer ein, gewohnterweise zur Rückrunde ^^


Und ja die Düsseldorfer. Das ärgert mich auch ziemlich. Gerade als Frankfurter kann ich das Fallobst um Meyer natürlich besonders wenig leiden und die Sympathien lagen im Aufsteigerduell eindeutig auf Fürther Seite... Ich freue mich schon auf das erste Duell gegen die, dass wird ein richtiges Risikospiel. Leider erst am 15. in Deppendorf, aber da werd ich auch jeden Fall hinfahren 

Naja und die Bayern mit nem 3:0 gegen Wolfsburg, alles andere hätte mich überrascht...

Mal sehen heute der HSV in Gladbach, bin ich mal gespannt.
Und nicht zu vergessen das Kellerduell Stuttgart - Hoffenbach


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2012)

Schalke hat gewonnen ,everything is ok


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

es wird eng für Dortmund...


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Ach naja 5. Spieltag... Die Bayern lassen schon noch Punkte liegen... 

Am 11. Spieltag bestimmt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2012)

asdagawe1 schrieb:


> es wird eng für Dortmund...



Noch ein Oneliner... wir haben noch nicht mal Halbzeit in dieser Hälfte der Saison, wie willst du das beurteilen ? Wenn sie im nächsten Spiel siegen (was ich nicht hoffe) und die Bayern unentschieden spielen oder verlieren, sieht die Welt wieder anders aus.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. September 2012)

ich sag mal ManCity & Real, dann sehen wir weiter wie es um den BvB steht. Denke das der Ausgang dieser Spiele zeigt, ob die Borussen sich ganz auf die BuLi konzentrieren oder nicht :-) Und zur Eintracht: ein toller Höhenflug, aber bis ganz nach oben wird es am Ende bestimmt nicht reichen, es wird kein 2.Lautern (Aufstieg->Meisterschaft).


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Ein 2. Lautern, pfui! 

Nee mit Sicherheit nicht, mit einem Platz in der 1. Tabellenhälfte wäre ich schon voll zufrieden. 8. oder 9. Platz wär schon mehr als ich nach dem Aufstieg erwartet hätte.


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Also ich freu mich ja, aber der Stern übertreibt mal wieder maßlos xD





> "Denn wer Eintracht Frankfurt derzeit beim Fußballspielen zusehen darf, der sieht keine mauernde Holzfällertruppe, sondern Spektakel pur. Sozusagen Künstler bei der Arbeit."



Und natürlich haben die Bayern es mittlerweile auch gecheckt, so wie die halbe Bundesliga und zahlreiche Vereine aus dem Ausland... 
Sie wollen den Rode 


http://www.sportal.d...092623504400000*
*



Hier eine schöne Aufnahme die eigentlich das Endergebnis ziemlich gut beschreibt.
Für mich war das Unentschieden ein eindeutiger Sieg, für die Dortmunder natürlich wie ne Niederlage...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und war mal wieder was für´s Auge, wie bei jedem Heimspiel... Das fanden sogar die Dortmunder so schön das sie ein Foto gemacht haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2012)

WAS IST DA BITTE BEI MEINEM HSV LOS ?!

Wir stehen gut in der Verteidigung (Gegentor ... naja, 2x während des Eckstoßes aufgestützt, aber sowas pfeift man ja nicht) und die OFFENSIVE (!!) ist klasse. Van der Vaart, Illicevic und Son wirbeln rum wie sonst wat und Rudnevs trifft. Ein Traum, was ist mit dieser Mannschaft geschehen ? Ist es VdV ?


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Das mag man sich jetzt vielleicht einreden... 

Ich denke die sind einfach nur aufgewacht endlich mal , is ja jetzt nich so das der HSV ne Mannschaft is die man da unten erwartet...

So wie Stuttgart, oder Hoffenheim 


Edit:

Hm tja aber wieder nur 1 Punkt, damit kann der HSV auch nich so glücklich sein in der Situation, auch wenn es Auswärts nach Gladbach ging...


Aber Stuttgar, haaaa haaaa.... Fangen die echt 3 Tore Zuhausen gegen Hoffenbach wie hart...
2 Punkte aus 5 Spielen, -9 Tordifferenz (sogar schlechter als Augsburg ^^ )

Und Hannover auch stark im kommen, 4:1 und jetzt auf Platz 3... Nich schlecht.
Das einzige was mich da oben wirklich stört sind die Düsseldorfer...


----------



## Lari (27. September 2012)

Tjoa, Aachen zeigt meiner Meinung nach zwar spielerische Besserung (Feldüberlegenheit in den letzten Spielen, bis zu 60% Ballbesitz/Zweikämpfe und mehr Torschüsse), aber so wirklich klappen mit dem geplatzten Knoten wills noch nicht. Gegen Preußen Münster unglücklich 1:2 verloren, viele fragwürdige Schiedsrichterentscheidungen. Dem 1:2 ging z.B. ein eindeutiges Stürmerfoul voraus, welches aber nicht geahndet wurde. Viele waren sich einig, dass der Schiri nichts auf dem Platz zu suchen hatte.

Danach dann die Meldung, dass der DFB Ermittlungen eingeleitet hat, weil das Spiel Aachen - Münster von einem Münsteraner gepfiffen wurde. Bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob der DFB die Eier hat einen Fehler einzugestehen und das Spiel wiederholen zu lassen. Ich glaube zwar nicht so recht daran, aber die Grundlage für solch eine Entscheidung ist auf jeden Fall gegeben.

Samstag gehts gegen Chemnitz, vielleicht platzt da endlich der Knoten.


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Naja richtig ist das nicht, aber dann immer diese Vorwürfe "Oh der kommt ja da und da her, dass Spiel muss wiederholt werden!".
Klar ist das nicht richtig, aber ich glaube man kann davon ausgehen das das da eigentlich nix großartig zur Sache tut, er wirdl wohl kaum vom FC REAL Münster e.V. oder was auch immer geschmiert gewesen sein ^^
Solche Summen in 4stelliger Höhe sind bestimmt unbezahlbar xD

Tja wird langsam mal Zeit das die Knoten platzen, auf welchem Platz ist Aachen denn?
Die Offenbacher haben es ja leider irgendwie auch etwas in den Griff gekriegt, nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten...
Ich hoffe das Union Berlin langsam mal aufhört zu schwächeln, nich das die noch gegen den OFC rausfliegen im DFB-Pokal...


Edit:

Na wird auch langsam Zeit, aus der U21 schon längst nich mehr wegzudenken...
Naja lange werden wir die dann nicht mehr halten können...
Die werden Deutschland viel Freude bereiten wenn die denn mal spielen sollten, das sehe ich jetzt schon kommen.
Erinnert euch an meine Worte! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

Heimsieg! Perfekt zum 125. Geburtstag, nur der HSV 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Dank hier auch nochmal an Rene Adler. Wenn Löw den nicht in die N11 zurück holt, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2012)

tja,bayern geht weiter mit grossen schritten von sieg zu sieg,gefolgt von der überraschungsmannschaft frankfurt,aber dortmund hat die spielfreude wieder entdeckt und sich mit einem 5:0 furios zurückgemeldet in den titelkampf...

hsv ist glücklich aber nicht ganz unverdient erstmal vom abstiegsplatz weg, was sich aber sehr schnell wiedre ändern kann,denn eine niederlage kann sie schon wieder in den abstiegsbereich befördern...jetzt muss der hsv zeigen was sie wirklich drauf haben,denn jetzt kommt das ferienprogramm für die: in fürth,zu hause gegen stuttgart udn dann in augsburg...wenn der hsv da fett punkten kann haben sie erstmal ein gutes polster gegen abstieg,aber wenn sie da schon wiedre rumstümpern gegen die schwächsten der liga,dann weiss ich schon wohin der weg in dieser saison wieder fürn hsv führt...

gefreut hat mich die wiederholte niederlage der wolfburger,wo endlich mal eindeutig gezeigt wird das geld allein keine tore schiesst...könig magath wankt bedenklich...

und scheiss dusseldorf schafft doch schon wieder ne niederlage zu vermeiden...aber wenigstens diese bekloppte zu-Null-serie zerstört)))


----------



## ego1899 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich freue mich auch das der BVB bis zu dem Spiel gegen Gladbach gewartet hat mit der Wiederentdeckung ihrer Spielfreude 

Und die Stuttgarter haben ja endlich mal 3 Punkte geholt, dass wurde echt langsam mal Zeit ^^ Aber so sehr können die sich in der Situation wohl kaum freuen, da müssen jetzt noch Siege folgen, aber ganz dringend...

Und ja die Düsseldorfer, langsam nervts ein wenig...


Besonders lustig fand ich Norbert Meier´s Aussage bei SKY, dass die Eintracht ja auch sehr viel Geld investiert habe um dort oben mitzuspielen.
Made my day xD

Mit den Einnahmen durch 3 Abgänge sind das knapp 5 Millionen an Ausgaben (für 7 Millionen eingekauft, 3 kamen ablösefrei und 2 weitere ausgeliehen).
Ist noch im Rahmen denke ich, zumindestens für einen Traditionsverein der nicht in die 2. Liga gehört und im Mittelfeld der Tabelle mitspielen will 


Sind auf jeden Fall keine Truppe aus Superstars 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2012)

Aachen hat nochmal gewonnen...
Nach einer super 1. Halbzeit, die wiederum ohne Tor aber mit mehreren Großchancen zuende ging, schepperte es dann in der etwa 70. Minute für Aachen. Der Amateur-Schiri erkannte das Tor aber wegen Abseits ab. Und wenn man sich das videomaterial anschaut, dann fragt man sich echt, ob sich die Schiris gegen aachen verschworen haben. Wer da Abseits sieht sollte nicht als Schriri aufm Platz stehen.
Fast postwendend schiesst Chemnitz das 0:1 und ich dachte die Kiste wäre wieder dank Schiri gelaufen. Aber Aachen hat nachgesetzt und das Spiel echt noch in 10 Minuten drehen können. Ich freu mich aufs Spiel am Samstag, bei Aachen könnte der Knoten geplatzt sein. Vielleicht ein paar der Chancen besser verwerten, aber ansonsten aktuell rundum zufrieden mit den Jungs


----------



## ego1899 (5. Oktober 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich das videomaterial anschaut, dann fragt man sich echt, ob sich die Schiris gegen aachen verschworen haben. Wer da Abseits sieht sollte nicht als Schriri aufm Platz stehen.



BEWEISE! Ich glaub dir kein Wort hehe 

Aaaaalter hammerhart wie dumm der Draxler da auf seinen Arm gefallen is das sah so übel aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Gladbach verliert gegen Istanbul, die Krise geht weiter, hab ich irgendwo gelesen.
Und am Sonntag gibts dann ne richtige Packung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

HURRAAAA \.O./

Düsseldorf hat verloren!

Und der HSV hat gewonnen, geht also doch ^^ Naja aber gegen Fürth sollte das auch drin sein...
Naja das die Bazis Hoffenheim schlagen war jetzt keine Überraschung. 
Schalke 06 gewinnt 3:0 gegen Wolfsburg, war auch zu erwarten.

Jetzt muss morgen nur noch Stuttgart verlieren und die Eintracht siegen und alles ist wunderbar


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen gönn ich euch den Sieg mal
Tretet die Kackbacher richtig schön innen Tabellenkeller


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ooooch... Gladbach is wirklich einer der wenigen Vereine den ich nich wegen irgendwas nich mag, aber 3 Punkte sollen natürlich her 

Aber noch was anderes. Die Dresdner sind ja generell nich unbekannt was gewaltsame Übergriffe betrifft. 
Ist zwar nicht bestätigt, aber wird wohl so sein...

Berliner Fan beinahe mit Schal erdrosselt[/URL ]


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ich als hmm Rundballverabscheuer poste hier auch mal 

Das nächste mal das ich zum Rundball gehe ist wenn der BTSV gegen den VFL in der RELEGATION spielt ühhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wird das lustig


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

BTSV? Der badische Tauchsportverband?

http://www.btsv.de/

Hier geht es um Fußball, nicht Wasserball...


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Jaja und jetzt is es den Mainzern auch aufgefallen. In Liga 1. geht es munter weiter bei Dusseldorf...

http://www.bild.de/s...81036.bild.html


Huuuiii in 3 Stunden gehts rund 
Und dann endlich mal wieder Samstags spielen hoffentlich, die ganze Zeit nur Freitags und Sonntags -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber noch was anderes. Die Dresdner sind ja generell nich unbekannt was gewaltsame Übergriffe betrifft.
> Ist zwar nicht bestätigt, aber wird wohl so sein...



Ich bin morgen beim Spiel in Köln. Man rechnet etwa mit 10.000 - 15.000 Dresdnern und hat das Spiel deswegen als Gefahrenspiel eingestuft. Wegen den Pennern muss ich jetzt auf mein Stadionbier verzichten.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

So da is sie, die erste Niederlage ^^

Der Sieg für Gladbach geht in Ordnung. Nicht weil sie gut waren, sondern weil sich die Eintracht noch dümmer angestellt hat.

Gekämpft haben alle, aber im Endeffekt war das Spiel wegen schlechten Einzelleistungen verloren. Occean hätte ich schon zur Halbzeit ausgewechselt, nicht nur wegen seinem Bock. Das der 90 Minuten bekommen hat gibt mir ein Wunder...
Und die, die sonst so stark gespielt haben wie Ozcipka, Meier, Inui und Aigner hatten wohl irgendwie alle nich ihren Tag 

Einzig Sebastian Rode hat wieder überragend gespielt. Wie der kleine Kerl mit ner simplen Körpertäuschung mal 3 Plattbacher dastehen lässt is einfach nur der Hammer 

Naja sei´s drum, immer noch der 2. Platz 


Obwohl ich auch sagen muss das der Schiri das Spiel ganz schön verpfiffen hat. Nich nur aus Frankfurter Sicht meiner Meinung nach. Da kam überhaupt kein Spielfluss auf weil er wirklich den kleinsten Scheiß gepfiffen hat und eeeeewig lang gebraucht hat um Abseitssituationen abzupfeifen.
Naja 3 Jahre pfeift der 1. Liga und noch nie seinen Namen gehört, dieser Fritz... Sagt schon alles.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So da is sie, die erste Niederlage ^^
> Obwohl ich auch sagen muss das der Schiri das Spiel ganz schön verpfiffen hat.




na klar,der schiri war schuld))...wer sonst?...hab nix vom spiel mitbekommen,aber wunderte mich das ausgerechnet gegen momentan schwächelnde gladbacher verloren wurde...
aber wi edu schon schreibst stehen die immer noch auf einem bravourösen 2.platz...respekt...
hsv hat auch gegen die gurken der liga seine pflicht erfüllt,bayern eh und wie schön:dusseldorf hat auch seine erste niederlage eingefahren,dortmund nur unenetschieden...perfekter spieltag...


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht... man sieht wieder ein Spiel, bei dem die Alemannia auf dem Platz die bessere Mannschaft ist und trotzdem kriegen sie die Bälle nicht ins Tor (abgesehen vom Denis Pozder Traumtor) und man fängt sich bei einer halben gegnerischen Chance dann das 1:1, weil nicht vernünftig geklärt wird.
Klar war das Spiel keine Glanzleistung im fussballerischen Sinne, aber Aachen war dennoch stärker. Verletzungspech tut sein Übriges dazu.

Kommt schon Aachen, da ist mehr drin :-/

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RI-GO4jPI2U[/youtube]
61. Minute Pozder Traumtor
75. Minute etwa der Gegentreffer nach Rumgestocher im Strafraum.
Einfach nur zum heulen :'(


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds doof, das jetzt wieder eine Länderspielpause ist -.- Am kommenden Spieltag gibts nämlich DAS Derby schlechthin. Dortmund : Schalke04 ^^ Diesmal gewinnt S04


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> na klar,der schiri war schuld))...wer sonst?...hab nix vom spiel mitbekommen,aber wunderte mich das ausgerechnet gegen momentan schwächelnde gladbacher verloren wurde...



Ach das ist typisch Eintracht. Anfangs nach den Siegen gegen die größeren Vereine habe ich sowas eigentlich schon bei Nürnberg oder Freiburg vermutet.
Naja und der Schiri hat wie gesagt aus Sicht von beiden Seiten nur Scheiße gepfiffen ^^
Und wie gesagt völlig den Spielfluss zerstört. Zudem hat er eine ganze Stunde gebraucht um mal die erste gelbe Karte zu zeigen, so wie die reingegangen sind teilweise und mit taktischen Fouls gearbeitet haben wäre das schon viel früher nötig gewesen 


Edit: Aaaaach Schalke 06 wird bestimmt auf den Sack bekommen, aber ein unentschieden würde mir ganz gut in den Kram passen eigentlich


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

Aaaahhh das hab ich ja eben erst mitbekommen...

Beim letzten Spiel von Eintracht Frankfurt 2 in Worms gab es eine verletzungsbedingte Auswechsulung von der feinsten Sorte...

Wer entdeckt den Fehler auf diesem Bild ^^ Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall 

http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/sport/worms/fussball/12487436.htm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2012)

Tja fußballfreie Zeit... Warum nicht was zum lachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja fußballfreie Zeit... Warum nicht was zum lachen




häh?fussballfreie zeit?fuss...ball...party dingelingeling...
wir sind heute wieder mit ein paar trinkfesten freunden am start udn werden nach dem sieg in der pinte "old dubliners" feiern...
unser team sollten ja selbst frankfurtfans anschauen


----------



## ego1899 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist das Spiel nicht sogar in Frankfurt?

Früher hab ich mir auch jedes Testspiel reingezogen und da mittlerweile ja schon ein Titel her soll betrachte ich die Qualifikation auch mal als selbstverständlich.
Das heißt nich das ich nur so ein "WM-Gucker" bin und mich das sonst nicht interessiert...

Aber ich kann mittlerweile nicht mehr aufmerksam hingucken, da mich das Spiel eh langweilt. Auch wenn es kein Test, sondern ein Quali-Spiel ist macht das für mich kaum noch nen Unterschied ^^
Ich brauch mir auch nicht 2 Jahre vor dem Turnier angucken wie die Mannschaft aufgestellt ist, oder das Gelaber von Bela Rethy geben, ich brauche diese 2 Jahre Pause von seiner Stimme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (12. Oktober 2012)

"das ist typisch britischer Fußball.."

Rethy-Dummschwätzer, rote Karte und mal den Wikipedia-Eintrag zu Irland nachlesen.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Oktober 2012)

Oooohhh da hab ich ja ein richtiges Fußballfest verpasst. Das Spiel des Jahrhunderts! Eine Torgala! Ich bin untröstlich  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Oktober 2012)

Schweden DER neue Angstgegner. Ibrahimovic Fussballgott. Wenn man den Medien so zuhört/ -liest könnte man denken, die waren schon 5mal Weltmeister und dominieren jedes Ranking. Warum hört es sich vor jedem deutschen Länderspiel so an als wäre die gegnerische Mannschaft, ob nun Österreich/ Schweden/ die Kanarischen Inseln, das Nonplusultra?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2012)

Zweckpessimismus damit ihnen am Ende niemand aufen Sack geht wenn sie versagen.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Oktober 2012)

Man kanns aber auch übertreiben. Bescheidenheit in allen Ehren, aber schon die Österreicher wurden in den 7. Himmel gelobt und zu Gegnern von Weltrang erklärt. Jetzt plötzlich Schweden (!) - oder vielmehr IBRAHIMOVIC! Der wird die 11 deutschen Hanseln allein zerlegen. Könnte man zumindest den Eindruck gewinnen. Man muss ja nun nicht überheblich daher kommen, aber ein klein wenig Selbstvertrauen (auch öffentlich gezeigtes) hat noch nie geschadet. Und so übertreiben mit den Lobpreisungen jedes Standard-Gegners ist doch reiflich übertrieben.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Naja Schweden ist nunmal der stärkste Gegner der Gruppe, aber das is wirklich bei jedem Spiel so, dass stimmt schon...
Aber man muss ja die ganzen Gammelspiele dem Zuschauer irgendwie schmackhaft machen. ^^

Naja und seitdem auch Henrik Larsson 2009 endgültig aufgehört hat bleibt ihnen ja nicht mehr viel und Ibrahimovic ist nunmal einer der besten Stürmer der Welt und trifft momentan auch wie blöde... 

Mich interessiert heute mehr die U21, die heute um die Qualifikation bangen, da sie im Hinspiel gegen die Schweiz nicht über ein 1:1 hinaus gekommen sind und jetzt einen Sieg, oder mindestens ein Unentschieden mit 2 Treffern brauchen um sich für Israel 2013 zu qualifizieren.
Natürlich auch weil unsere Frankfurter Riesen-Talente Jung und Rode dabei sind, sowie Trapp im Tor.
Trapp heute leider nur auf der Bank und Rode erst gar nicht angereist wegen einer Mandelentzündung. Aber der Jung is ja noch da 
1:0 stehts schon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde heute den Sverige die Daumen drücken, ein Teil meiner Familie wohnt noch in Gothenborg  So viele Chancen werden sie aber nicht haben, nur wenn Ibra in guter Form ist und MIT dem Team spielt. 

Und die ganzen Nachrichten um ihn sollte man nicht ernst nehmen. Er ist halt ein Typ, kein Medienfreund.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Joa er soll ja auch Fußball spielen, mehr nich ^^ Ich mochte ihn schon immer. Musste mir bei Fifa 13 jetzt nen neuen Verein suchen, weil mir der AC nich mehr gefallen hat (nich weil Ibra weg is), jetzt muss ich ohne ihn zurecht kommen.
Ach Zlatan, was hatten wir für schöne Zeiten in den letzten 2 Jahren, wieviele Tore haben wir den anderen Versagern in der Runde eingeschenkt... 

So das mit der U21 is wohl auch durch, 3:0 zur Halbzeit, is wohl zu schaffen, die Schweizer werden wohl keine 4 Tore mehr machen wenn es denn so bleibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenns am Schönsten ist, soll man ja aufhören, dachte sich die deutsche Mannschaft. :-)


----------



## shadow24 (17. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wenns am Schönsten ist, soll man ja aufhören, dachte sich die deutsche Mannschaft. :-)



tja,wo bleibt die katastrophe wenn man sie am dringendsten braucht...hätte nicht das flutlicht nach dem 4:0 ausfallen können?????
also zwei so unterschiedliche halbzeiten hat wohl so gut wie kein fussballinteressierter je gesehen...ich schwank noch immer zwischen extase für das glorreiche spiel der deutschen bis zur 60. minute,dem mitleid für die, nach dem ausgleich und dem zorn auf die deutschen versager die sich null gegen die schweden gestemmt haben...spätestens nach dem 2:4 hätte deutschland dagegenhalten müssen.wie kann man eine vermeintlich geschlagene mannschaft nochmal so stark machen,das sie ein 0:4 in 30 min noch drehen????unglaublich...


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2012)

Das Schlimme daran ist ja: Es ist definitiv nicht das erste Mal. In anderen Spielen passiert es immer nur später.

Gegen den großen Gegner Italien sind es genau die gleichen Aktionen, wie auch Ibrahimovic zu Toren kommt und auch da wird nach dem ersten Tor einfach "gezittert". Auch da waren es 2 Tore damals auf die gleiche Weise.

Und ähnlich ist es nach jedem 2:0, was in ein 2:1 gedreht wird. Da wird einfach nur gezittert und vergessen, überhaupt noch weiterzuspielen.


Neuer kann mit diesem Druck meines Erachtens nach einfach nicht umgehen. Nicht nur, das er einfach kaum einen Ball vernünftig festhalten konnte, später hat er auch per Schuss KEINEN Ball mehr ans Ziel bekommen. Während er ansonsten so souverän ist und ja auch als Fußballer (Feldspieler) kongenial ist, so tritt bei ihm dieses Bewusstsein ein: "den Ball muss ich halten", dann wird zu viel darüber nachgedacht und jeder sicher gehaltene Ball flutscht durch leichte Unachtsamkeiten durch.

Aber auch viele andere müssen sich jetzt Kritik anhören. Wo waren Klose, Müller, Podolski, gerade Reus denn, als das 4.1 fiel? Es war nur der Vorwärtsgang eingeschaltet. Von Reus habe ich die letzten gut 20 Minuten vor seiner Auswechselung NICHTS mehr gesehen oder gehört. Es ging bei Götzes Einwechselung 1-2 Bälle mal bis zur Mittelfeldriege, danach kam man nur noch bis zu Schweinsteiger und Özil. Die anderen vorderen Spieler hatten nicht mehr einen Ballkontakt.

Ok, sie konnten nicht angespielt werden, weil Schweden Druck machte. Und? Nicht einer der Herren waren wie zu Beginn mal hinten. Klose hats nach seiner Superverteidigung an der Grundlinie auch komplett gelassen, obwohl es doch anfangs ging.


Wir stoßen hier auf ein Problem, was seit ca. 2002 existiert, was uns seit 2002 immer wieder die Titel kostet. So souverän unsere Bayernspieler auch immer nach vorne spielen, so schöne Tore auch zu Stande kommen. Sobald ein Gegentor durch Unachtsamkeit fällt und das Gegnerteam Gas gibt, werden alle hochnervös und lassen sich von ihren Gedanken ablenken. Das gilt für Badstuber, Lahm, Neuer und Schweinsteiger heute gleichermaßen.

Ne Lösung dafür sehe ich so nicht. Die Fehler hatten alle keinen spielerisch begrenzten Hintergrund. Das ist einfach der "Kopf" und die einzige Lösung, die mir bei sowas einfällt, auch wenn es sich total übertrieben anhört, wäre: Köpfe rollen lassen. Denn eine Änderung erwarte ich da eigentlich nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen was passiert wäre, wenn das ein Endrundenspiel gewesen wäre und dann noch die Verlängerung anstünde...


----------



## shadow24 (17. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen was passiert wäre, wenn das ein Endrundenspiel gewesen wäre und dann noch die Verlängerung anstünde...




ne,glaub ich nicht,denn das was die deutschen am dringendsten gebraucht hätten in der 2.hz wäere eine unterbrechung gewesen,wo sie sich hätten sammeln und umstellen können...hätte es ne "dritte" hz gegeben dann wäre kein unentschieden für schweden rausgekommen...


----------



## shadow24 (17. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> *Neuer* kann mit diesem Druck meines Erachtens nach einfach nicht umgehen. Nicht nur, das er einfach kaum einen Ball vernünftig festhalten konnte, später hat er auch per Schuss KEINEN Ball mehr ans Ziel bekommen. Während er ansonsten so souverän ist und ja auch als Fußballer (Feldspieler) kongenial ist, so tritt bei ihm dieses Bewusstsein ein: "den Ball muss ich halten", dann wird zu viel darüber nachgedacht und jeder sicher gehaltene Ball flutscht durch leichte Unachtsamkeiten durch.
> 
> Aber auch viele andere müssen sich jetzt Kritik anhören. Wo waren Klose, Müller, Podolski, gerade *Reus* denn, als das 4.1 fiel? Es war nur der Vorwärtsgang eingeschaltet. Von Reus habe ich die letzten gut 20 Minuten vor seiner Auswechselung NICHTS mehr gesehen oder gehört. Es ging bei Götzes Einwechselung 1-2 Bälle mal bis zur Mittelfeldriege, danach kam man nur noch bis zu Schweinsteiger und Özil. Die anderen vorderen Spieler hatten nicht mehr einen Ballkontakt.
> 
> ...



seh ich fast genauso...die drei fett markierten spieler waren meiner meinmung nach auch die "garanten" für die "niederlage"(jo,ich nenn das unentschieden niederlage)...

das ist mir bei *neuer *schon so oft aufgefallen,dass er von "coole sau" plötzlich auf "angsthase" schaltet wenn es eng wird...das ist nicht das erste mal so.da sollte man als torwarttrainer speziell dran arbeiten.ausser dem haben die doch auch alle seelenklempner bei bayern.der muss dringend therapiert werden,oder ausgewechselt...

witzig ist,dass ich gestern in der partyrunde fragte wann denn *reus *ausgewechselt wurde udn mir ein kumpel sagte:"wieso?der spielt doch noch...er ist zumindest aufm platz"...haben wir zwar drüber gelächelt,aber das blieb uns bald im halse stecken,denn der hatte sich total rar gemacht.der hatte glaub ich nicht mehr eine ballberührung udn hat null nach hinten gearbeitet...ABER da ist auch Löw gefragt,der muss das erkennen und defensive raufbringen.echte kämpfer die dagegen halten udn sich nicht zu fein sind auch mal zu grätschen...

udn dann *badstuber*...da fallen mir nur trapatonis worte zu ein,wie er damals struntz in seiner wutrede fertig machte...da hätte er gestern auch sagen können:"was erlauben badstuber?er gespielt wie flasche leer..."...das ging ja gar nicht.ich glaub der war an allen vier toren beteiligt...so ein beschissener ausfall...

udn wieder muss ich löw in frage stellen...muss ein trainer nicht vorher reagieren?spätestens nach dem 2:4 defensive für offensive mittelfeldspieler bringen um das ergebnis über die zeit zu bringen?also er hat bei mir den nimbus der unangreifbarkeit schon lange verloren...


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja wenn das die allgemeine Meinung zu Löw ist wird das wohl auch sein letztes Turnier sein... Leider? Hoffentlich? Ich bin da immer noch unentschlossen. Hauptsächlich wegen der Nachfolge-Frage.

Einen Sammer will ich da auch nicht sehen, der is bei den Bazis schon gut aufgehoben wie ich finde, da passt er hin... Vielleicht wird´s ja Hansi Flick als Nachfolger, so wie Jogi nach Klinsi xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Das sowas gegen den vermeintlich stärksten Gruppengegner passiert, ist jetzt nicht verwunderlich. Die Schweden sind keine Amateure, die Spielen schon teilweise bei europäischen Topklubs und wissen, was sie können. Und mit dem wohl komplettesten Stürmer zur Zeit ... da passiert sowas schonmal.

Man sollte das jetzt nicht alles überdramatisieren, sondern an die erste Halbzeit anknüpfen. Denn die war einfach nur perfekt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wo war [...] Podolski [...] denn, als das 4.1 fiel?



Auf der Bank...


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man sollte das jetzt nicht alles überdramatisieren, sondern an die erste Halbzeit anknüpfen. Denn die war einfach nur perfekt.



Spielerisch waren die ersten 60 Minuten top, da kann man tatsächlich keine Vorwürfe machen, das kann man nur loben, das war richtig geil.

Das Problem jedoch ist einfach psychischer Natur, da kommt etwas Druck und mehr als die Hälfte der Mannschraft bricht völlig ein, der Rest rüttelt nicht mehr richtig wach.

Genau das ist jetzt schon x-mal passiert, zumeist bei den wichtigen Spielen. Und das ist einfach der Grund, warum wir dann so scheitern.

Immer, wenn wir ein Tor schießen und der Gegner dann etwas nachgibt, spielen wir absolut souverän weiter. Da folgt dann Tor auf Tor, da steigern sich die Spieler dann auf Höchstniveau, schaffen ein traumhaftes Zusammenspiel wie beim 2:0. Und wenn der Gegner sich dann nochmal aufrafft? Bei 2:0? Sobald das 2:1 kommt, ist es immer ein Zittersieg.

Beispiel: Unsere Italienspiele. Alles läuft wunderprächtig, bis irgendwann im letzten Drittel ein Ball durch Unachtsamkeit ins Tor geht. Wie immer kommt dann direkt n zweites Tor hinterher, weil man ja verunsichert ist. 

Das ist ne Riesenbaustelle, denn das Problem ist nicht neu. Betroffen sind gerade die Bayernspieler, die damit überhaupt nicht zurechtkommen. Genau so wurde der DFB-Pokal, die Meisterschaft und die Championsleague verloren.

Die angesprochenen Spieler sind in diesen Drucksituationen plötzlich nutzlos. Neuer hält keinen Ball mehr und verballert jeden Pass, Badstuber übersieht alles und jeden und macht Fehlpässe, auch Schweinsteiger kennt diese Angstsituation, den Elfmeter hat er nicht umsonst damals verschossen. Da kommt genau diese Situation zusätzlich wieder auf. Reus hat Mist gebaut, der hat sich wie beschrieben so richtig rar gemacht und war gefühlt schon in der Kabine. Aber auch Klose geht nichtmehr auf den Mann, da ist Özil an der Mittellinie plötzlich alleine.

Und genau das ist eben eine Gefahr. Unsere Spieler waren saugut. Und plötzlich gibts nen Knicks und das Spiel ist quasi verloren, weil dem Torwart die Beine schlackern. In dem Moment macht er nicht nur keine Weltparaden mehr, er ist plötzlich unfähig auch Standardübungen zu halten. Mit einher geht die Abwehr, die nicht mehr hinterher geht. Und Fehlpässe nach vorne. Jut, is der Ball halt weg...Da kommt schon noch was ...^^

@Sweet ich habe nur unser offensives Mittelfeld und den Sturm aufgezählt. Die ham nämlich nach 60 Minuten Schluss gemacht und haben nur noch in einer Situation Götze begrüßt. Das war gefühlt so als wenn 4-5 Spieler für Götze aufgelaufen wären, der Rest sich einfach auf die Bank gesetzt hätte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Oktober 2012)

War auch nur ne kleine Randbemerkung 

Ich kann mich der allgemeinen Kritik hier eig. nur anschließen. Besonders beim 4:2 sahen Neuer und Badstuber wie 2 Schülerspieler aus. Badstuber hat total gepennt und dann lenkt Neuer den Ball auch noch aus unglaublichem Winkel entscheidend rein.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2012)

Fand die Kommentare im Internet und auf Twitter witziger.

Wie Sepp Herberger mal sagte: Ein Spiel dauert 60 Minuten.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das sowas gegen den vermeintlich stärksten Gruppengegner passiert, ist jetzt nicht verwunderlich. Die Schweden sind keine Amateure, die Spielen schon teilweise bei europäischen Topklubs und wissen, was sie können. Und mit dem wohl komplettesten Stürmer zur Zeit ... da passiert sowas schonmal.



nö,shikari,nö...solche sätze katapultieren usn wieder zurück in jupp-derwall-zeiten,wo wir gepflegten rumpelfussball gespielt haben,weil wir es nicht besser konnten...

schweden ist in der weltranbgliste auf platz 21 und wir auf platz 2...vor schweden sind noch so granaten wie chile,schweiz,dänemark...

also schweden lebt nur durch ibrahimovic.die stehen udn fallen mit seiner leistung.aber er ist auch kein messi oder ronaldo.von solchen weltklassespielern ist der meilenweit entfernt...



doofkatze hat das schon ganz richtig erklärt.seltsamerweise ist es immer wieder die bayernabwehrriege mit badstuber,boateng und neuer,die bei drucksituationen versagen...ob im verein oder in der national11...

ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen,was passiert wäre wenn die schweden son zufallstreffer nach dem 3:0 in der ersten hz reingehauen hätten...hätten wir dann 3:5 verloren???


das kann es echt nicht sein...wir haben echt so ein potential in der mannschaft mit özil,reuss,müller,khedira,klose,kroos,schweinsteiger...da sollte löw mal statt badstuber und boataeng(der hatte im spiel alle freiheiten die es gibt in der ersten hz weil die nur ibrahim vorne hatten.udn dann bolzt der eine schlimme flanke,nach der anderen vorne rein.unfassbar...)und neuer lieber mit schmelzer, hummels udn adler anfangen...adler hat echt weltklasseparaden beim hsv hingelegt.wird zeit das er mal ne chance erhält...


das kann einfach nicht unser anspruch sein immer der ewige zweite oder vierte zu sein,oder solche "niederlagen" wie im schwedenspiel hinzunehmen...schweden ist wahrlich keine übermannschaft udn da kann es nicht sein das die uns in 30 min 4 dinger reinbolzen...


aber wie gesagt geb ich auch löw wieder mitschuld,denn er hat nicht rechtzeitig reagiert und defensive nach dem 2:4 gebracht  udn er kriegt es einfach nicht hin den deutschen das siegergen einzupflanzen.gerade in der letzten em war es noch nie so einfach diese zu gewinnen.ganz ehrlich,da war klinsi besser.der konnte die mental ganz anders eingestellt.der hat die jungen gebracht und mit dieser truppe 2006 fast die sensation geschafft...wer weiss was der oder ein anderer guter trainer aus der mannschaft gemacht hätte...denn solche guten spieler einfach nur aufzustellen,kann ich auch...


----------



## Derulu (18. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das kann es echt nicht sein...wir haben echt so ein potential in der mannschaft mit özil,reuss,müller,khedira,klose,kroos,schweinsteiger...da sollte löw mal statt badstuber und boataeng(der hatte im spiel alle freiheiten die es gibt in der ersten hz weil die nur ibrahim vorne hatten.udn dann bolzt der eine schlimme flanke,nach der anderen vorne rein.unfassbar...)und neuer lieber mit schmelzer, hummels udn adler anfangen...



Du meinst den Schmelzer, dem in Wien sogar unser Arnautovic (Österreich ist nur die Nummer 59 der Welt) Knoten in die Beine gespielt hat?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nö,shikari,nö...solche sätze katapultieren usn wieder zurück in jupp-derwall-zeiten,wo wir gepflegten rumpelfussball gespielt haben,weil wir es nicht besser konnten...



Ich verstehe es nur einfach nicht, warum ihr euch so aufregt. Wenn man sich nach 60 Minuten so fallen lässt, nutzt eine Mannschaft wie Schweden das aus, und in solchen Situationen ist ein Ibrahimovic sehr viel wert, weil er die Mannschaft nach vorne peitscht. Und wie man auch gemerkt hat, macht nicht nur er die Tore. Das ist wieder diese deutsche Ignoranz, die man auch im Spiel gesehen hat.

Wir spielen doch nicht gegen Kasachstan oder Luxemburg. Sowas wird knallhart ausgenutzt.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du meinst den Schmelzer, dem in Wien sogar unser Arnautovic (Österreich ist nur die Nummer 59 der Welt) Knoten in die Beine gespielt hat?




nein,ich mein den schmelzer der zwei mal nacheinander mit dortmund deutscher meister geworden ist und ein hervorragender verteidiger ist...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nur einfach nicht, warum ihr euch so aufregt. Wenn man sich nach 60 Minuten so fallen lässt, nutzt eine Mannschaft wie Schweden das aus, und in solchen Situationen ist ein Ibrahimovic sehr viel wert, weil er die Mannschaft nach vorne peitscht. Und wie man auch gemerkt hat, macht nicht nur er die Tore. Das ist wieder diese deutsche Ignoranz, die man auch im Spiel gesehen hat.
> 
> Wir spielen doch nicht gegen Kasachstan oder Luxemburg. Sowas wird knallhart ausgenutzt.




wir,oder zumindest ich,regen sich so auf,weil wir nach einer unglaublichen,fantastischen,zum niederknieenden erster halbzeit eine der schlimmsten demütigungen einer profimannschaft aller zeiten in kauf nehmen mussten...
dazu fehlt mir einfach das verständnis.udn ich such wie wahrscheinlich zig tausend andere fussballexperten nach einer erklärung dafür...

schau mal in den zeitungen wie die ausländische presse unsere n11 verhöhnt.udn das schlimme daran ist,die haben damit auch noch recht...das wird in 10,ach was sag ich,in 30 jahren noch als paradebeispiel für "ein spiel zu früh abhaken"  dienen...auf so eine vorzeigefunktion kann der deutsche fussball eigentlich gut verzichten...ich seh die reporter bei der nächsten wm schon 2 euro in das phrasenschwein stecken,weil sie zu oft in irgendeinem spiel an das denkwürdige 4:4 von deutschland gegen schweden verwiesen haben,weil die führende mannschaft zu selbstsicher agiert...

ich vergleich das mit einem superstar der aufm roten teppich den reportern und fans zuwinkt und überwältigend gut aussieht,nur um plötzlich in eine matschpfütze zu fallen,die sich neben dem roten teppich befindet...und das vor laufender kamera...


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (19. Oktober 2012)

meine güte...wie kann man sich wegen einem spiel nur so aufregen. es ist nur ein spiel. außerdem haben wir unentschieden gespielt und nicht verloren. -.-


----------



## shadow24 (19. Oktober 2012)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> meine güte...wie kann man sich wegen einem spiel nur so aufregen. es ist nur ein spiel. außerdem haben wir unentschieden gespielt und nicht verloren. -.-




sagt dir der begriff fussball-fan etwas???das hat etwas mit gefühlen zu tun...mit leidenschaft...udn wenn deine mannschaft die dir sehr wichtig ist,so ein spiel unentschieden(für die meisten eher das "gefühl" einer niederlage,da man die schweden bis zur 60. minute mit 4:0 merh als dominiert,eher schon vorgeführt hat) spielt,dann ist das schon eine mehr als ärgerliche situation udn das ergibt durchchaus eine berechtigung sich darüber aufzuregen..


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (19. Oktober 2012)

es ist ein unentschieden. und wenn die mannschaft verliert verliert sie halt. amn kann nciht immer gewinnen


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2012)

Blau und Weiß für die Ewigkeit! GLÜCK AUF! 1:0 Schalke 04. <3


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

So siehts aus Kumpel.


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2012)

Thahahahahahaha, 2:0. Ihr könnt nach Hause gehen, ihr Schwarz Gelben....oh warte, ihr seid es ja. :>


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaa <3


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6oOBrf0l_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Mehr sach ich dazu nun nicht.  <3

...motherf...:<


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

oh fuck,oh fuck,oh fuck,oh fuck.


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Dortmunder dürfen meiner Meinung nach grade viel zu viel Spielen...da hat mir die erste Halbzeit noch viel besser Gefallen...:< Ein 3:1 wäre jetzt genau das richtige.
Ok kommt ihr Schalker fucker, bringt das 1:2 jetzt nach Hause...

Edit 2: 4 Minuten nachspielzeit...will der Schiri mich verarschen...Oo. :<

Edit 3: BAM! Aber das 3:1 hätte Klaas-Jan dennoch machen MÜSSEN und nicht so weit vorlegen....naja SIEG IHR ZECKEN!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

Kennst du den Mythos vom Schalker Markt,
die Geschichte die dort begann,
der FC SCHALKE wurde Legende 
eine Liebe die niemals endet. &#9829;


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2012)

Meister der Herzen wollen wir nicht sein, dafür sind wir nicht geboren. Weil uns sonst nicht viel geblieben ist, haben wir die Hoffnung nie verloren. Das Himmelsreich in blau und weiß, der liebe Gott ein Schalker ist.
Und irgendwann werden unsere Träume war, dann feiern wir den Sieg! Komm mit auf ein Bierchen, komm mit nach Gelsenkirchen, Hier herrscht Frieden und nicht Krieg, dann feiern wir den Sieg. Komm mit auf ein Bierchen, komm mit nach Gelsenkirchen
Schalke ist die Religion, die Helden der Nation! Wir haben noch 'ne Rechnung offen, und die werdet ihr bezahlen. Ein Schalker bleibt den Knappen treu, auch nach fünfzig Jahren. Ob niedriges Pack, ob hohne Herrn, am Ende sind wir Schalker doch, Dann leuchtet uns der blaue Abendstern, ins Gleiche finstere Loch! <3 GLÜCK AUF!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der HSV morgen gewinnt, sind wir vor Dortmund, DANKE SCHALKE


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn der HSV morgen gewinnt, sind wir vor Dortmund, DANKE SCHALKE



Ich symphatisiere (weit) nach Schalke auch Hamburg. Von daher kann ich sagen: Bitte. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2012)

Das selbe bei mir mit Schalke, mein Vatti kam aus Gelsenkirchen  (und war natürlich auch Fan)


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2012)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> es ist ein unentschieden. und wenn die mannschaft verliert verliert sie halt. amn kann nciht immer gewinnen



Nö... da geb ich shadow recht. Das is sogar nich nur ne "gefühlte" Niederlage.

Und ja "nur" ein Spiel, mein Gott"? Als Fan sieht man das anders. Das ist wie als wenn du am Ende der BuLi-Saison sagst "Hmm.. naja, zweiter Platz is ja auch gut" ^^


Soooo...

Naja Schalke 06 gewinnt in Doofmund... Nich übel!
Aber ihr habt wohl noch richtig gezittert am Ende wenn ich das hier so lese ^^

Also herzlichen Glückwunsch an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So gleich der HSV gegen den VFB... Naja wenn das Zuhause gegen die schwachen Schwaben kein Sieg wird, selbst schuld...

Deppendorf hat endlich mal ne Packung bekommen, überrascht derzeit gegen die Bazis auch nicht. Glaube die sind dieses Jahr auch nich wirklich zu stoppen, auch wenn wir erst den 8. Spieltag haben. Ich sag´s nich gerne, aber diese Konstanz und so... Schwierig.
Wird schwer da vorbei zu ziehen, aber die Eintracht spielt ja noch 2x gegen die Bayern... 

Lederbusen im Heimspiel unentschieden gegen Schweinz. Vollidioten!

Bremen mit ner Packung gegen Gladbach. Hab ich nach dem Spiel gegen die Eintracht auch erwartet. Wer sich schon gegen nen Aufsteiger Zuhause so hinten reinstellt bekommt von Bremen halt definitiv auf´s Mowl 

Nürberg gegen Augsburg 0:0 (läuft ja noch). Genauso langweilig wie das Duell an sich.


Und last but not least... Stimmung war wieder einmalig... 
Und wie sieht die Tabelle jetzt eigentlich aus?
(Ja ich weiß, es wird noch gespielt, aber das da unten interessiert ja keinen... Mittelfeld und so pppfff) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2012)

beeindruckendes bild...udn ist auch was dran...

udn hsv verliert ausgerechnet gegen stuttgart zu hause...tja,bin morgen auf die blöd gespannt,nachdem sie den hsv ja schon wieder in den himmel gelobt haben...ich hätte gerne gewusst was die geschrieben hätten wenn sie gewonnen hätten udn auf platz 4 gestanden hätten...bayernjäger?lol...


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2012)

Uuuuuhhhh das hab ich ganz vergessen, eben erst gesehen. Da hat Stuttgart jetzt nen riesigen Satz gemacht, da sich alle dahinter (Hoffenheim/ Fürth, Nürnberg/ Augsburg) die Punkte geteilt haben. Das ist natürlich bitter mit so nem 0:1. Hab das Spiel nich gesehen, aber bezweifel mal das es besonders attraktiv war. Da hat sich der VFB vermutlich durchgemauert, nach dem Führungstor nach ner halben Stunde...

Gerade gesehen das die Eintracht nächste Woche in Stuttgart spielt... Na da mach ich mir keine Sorgen... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. Oktober 2012)

Und weiter gehts: http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/news/topnachrichten-detail-an/2834519/Alemannias-Defizit-groesser-als-bislang-vermutet

Aus einem quasi saniertem Verein mit Unterstützung der Stadt ist ein wiederum hoch verschuldeter Verein geworden, der sportlich dem Ziel hinterherläuft. Sportlich sehe ich da zwar BEsserung, auch wenn es der Tabellenplatz noch nicht zeigt.

Jedoch was da finanziell um die Alemannia rum passiert verschlägt mir persönlich die Sprache. Trotz Mehreinnahmen durch treue Fans von etwa 500.000 Euro (allein Eintrittsgelder) in der laufenden Saison schon wieder irgendwoher ein 2 Millionen Defizit hergezaubert. Das muss doch schon kriminell sein, was da in der Führungsetage läuft. Ich bin gespannt, welche NAchrichten bis zum nächsten Heimspiel noch dazukommen und vor allem wie die Fans reagieren. Größte Ultragruppierung weiterhin ohne Fanutensilien, jetzt diese Finanz-Geschichte... irgendwann platzt die Bombe. Spätestens beim Insolvenzantrag wird es ein rabenschwarzer Tag für die Alemannia, da brennt dann der Baum.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hm ja das sieht ziemlich düster aus würde ich mal sagen ^^ 
Klingt fast so als wollten sich da einige nochmal die Taschen richtig voll machen, bevor sie endgültig abtreten... 



Und ich hab es ja schon kommen sehen, aber: NOOOOOOO



> *+++ Rode nicht zu halten++
> 
> Rode scheint offenbar kaum langfristig in Frankfurt zu halten. Sportdirekotr Hübner sagt der Nachrichtenagentur dpa, es sei schwer, einen derart begehrten und zurzeit hoch gehandelten Spieler langfristig an die Eintracht zu binden.* *
> &#8222;Er hat noch zwei Jahre Vertrag, aber die wird er auf jeden Fall erfüllen", sagte der Sportdirektor. Die Vertragsgespräches seien allerdings ins Stocken geraten.
> Angeblich wird Rode von Dortmund, Bayern München, Leverkusen und einigen ausländischen Top-Clubs umworben. *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Oktober 2012)

Man man man... Gerade nochmal auf den Spielplan geguckt. Die Eintracht spielt jetzt am Sonntag in Stuttgart und dann wieder Freitags in Fürth.

Das sind von *10 *Spieltagen gerade mal *2* Samstagsspiele, der Rest Freitags/ Sonntags, dass ist doch nicht normal! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey @ Ego lege nun alles in eure Adlerflügel ^^ besser ihr die Schall als die blaue pest und die Fussabtreter im Süden.
Haltet euch ja dran.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hehe ja gegen die Schaben mache ich mir da keine Sorgen, die haben ja nur durch das glückliche 0:1 in Hamburg den Sprung auf Platz 12 geschafft. Man darf den ansonsten eher schlechten Saisonverlauf nicht vergessen.
Allerdings tut sich die Eintracht auch schwer gegen so Mannschaften die nur am Beton anrühren sind, wie man gegen Gladbach gesehen hat.

Naja wird schon irgendwie passen


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

DERBY SIEGER DERBY SIEGER - HEY HEY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Spiel gegen Hamburg darfst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen, wir hatten immer Probleme gegen sie, letzte Saison das 4:0 zu Hause...


----------



## ego1899 (23. Oktober 2012)

Was fürn Derby denn? o.O

Und wieso kann man ein Spiel gegen den HSV nicht als Maßstab nehmen, nur weil man regelmäßig gegen die abkackt? 

Ach ja:



> *Nach Union Berlin, dem FC St. Pauli,Hertha BSC, dem 1. FC Köln, dem FC Augsburg, Fortuna Düsseldorf, VfL Wolfsburg und dem TSV 1860 München haben nun auch Eintracht Frankfurt, Mainz 05, der 1. FC Kaiserslautern und Erzgebirge Aue Stellung zum DFL-Sicherheitspapier bezogen.*



http://www.stadionwe...il&news_id=5552

Was da teilweise angesprochen wird, da stehen einem echt die Haare zu Berge. Zum Beispiel die "Privatisierung von Aufgaben der Obrigkeit".

*Weitere Statements der Eintracht* 



Der Verein wendet sich gegen Kollektivstrafen udn setzt sich für "tat- und täterorientierten Sicherheits- und Sanktionsdenken" ein.
Gespräche mit den Fans sind unabdingbar.
Auswärtsfans sollen von Ordnern begleitet werden.
_"Die Begriffe &#8222;Angemessene Personen-Körperkontrolle" und &#8222;Vollkontrolle", insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit dem Aufbau von Zelten und Containern, sind untrennbar mit dem Vorwurf mangelnder Rechtsgrundlage und des verfassungswidrigen Eingriffs in die Rechte der Besucher verbunden."_ Es stelle sich die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel &#8211; schließlich sollten "nur" Pyro gefunden werden.
Der Verein lehnt es ab, dass Fans für andere Fans haften.
Kollektivbekenntnis z.B. gegen Rassismus seien "übeflüssiger Aktionismus".
Pyrotechnik sei nicht gleichzustellen mit Gewalt und Rassismus.
Nur Fans selbst können sich selbst eine Art Kodex geben (aha, Erkenntnis aus der letzten Saison?!)
Zugangsbeschränkungen für Gästefans seien wirkungslos und offenkundig ungeeignet.
Auszeichnungen für positives Fan-Verhalten sollte es nicht geben.
Sanktionierungen ohne zugrundeliegenden Vorfall sollten unmöglich sein.
Die derzeitigen Stadienverbotsrichtlinien müssten nicht verschärft werden.
Pyro sei eine Ordnungswirdrigkeit und keine Straftat und solle nicht unnötig kriminalisiert werden.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

So es ist soweit, der VFL Wolfsburg zieht die Reißleine und entlässt Quälix. ENDLICH! Kann den nich mehr sehen...

http://www.transferm...gen_103942.html


Und naja Glückwunsch an Doofmund, hätte ich nicht erwartet nach den ganzen internationalen Fehlschlägen der letzten Zeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Man man man echt niiichts los hier, alle nur mal da wenn ihr Verein spielt um sich danach zu beklagen 


*Eike Immel - Kokainskandal *(Naja, er hat ja damals unter Daum gespielt bei Stuttgart 90-92  )

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/anklage-wegen-kokain-besitz-ex-nationaltorwart-eike-immel-vor-gericht_aid_844306.html


Naja, geht mir eigentlich am Arsch vorbei, soll er doch koksen lasst ihn doch...


Naja und Stuttgart gestern, das einzige torlose Spiel, HAAA HAAA!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Um ehrlich zu sein, mich interessieren die anderen Vereine auch net. Solange der HSV gewinnt, und das tut er grade. Zumindest über Nacht dann Platz 4, was eine Genugtuung nachdem uns alle schon in Liga 2 gesehen haben.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja beim HSV war mir das schon klar, auch wenn ich mich immer gefreut habe wenn sie verloren haben, wie bei jeder Mannschaft die eigentlich nicht da unten hingehört ^^

Hoffenheim, Wolfsburg, Stuttgart, dass sind jetzt die 3 die ich immer verlieren sehen will 


Und naja und zu dem Interesse an anderen Vereinen: Wenn man generell den Sport mag und sich für Fußball interessiert, dann guckt man sich halt auch das an. Und nicht zu guter letzt: Kenne deinen Feind!


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hätte mich ja gefreut, wenn die Wolfsburger weiter verlieren, aber so ist mir das 1000x lieber, als wenn die Elfmeter-Könige aus Deppendorf punkten...

Tja da stolpern die Bayern und Frankfurt verliert tatsächlich gegen die Schaben. Das darf einem "Bayern-Jäger" natürlich nicht passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da war eindeutig mehr drin, die erste Hälfte war allerdings richtig grauenhaft und Trapp hat so einiges verhindert. Stuttgart war dann doch stärker als ich erwartet habe. Den Punkt hätte man schon mit nehmen können, aber dann fangen die sich echt noch so ein dummes Gegentor in der Schlussphase...

 Man hat auch wieder gesehen wie enorm wichtig der eher unauffällige Schwegler als Mittelfeldmotor ist, ohne den geht da irgendwie so gar nix

 Naja immer noch Platz 3 und 4 Punkte Vorsprung auf Doofmund und Lederbusen, als Eintracht-Fan muss man mit sowas zufrieden sein 


 Und naja, Gagelmann hat mal wieder grandios gepfiffen! 

Edit: 

Ich lese gerade oft das man auch noch 2 Elfmeter für Frankfurt hätte pfeifen können und auch ne Menge Freistöße nicht gegeben wurden.
Und das besagte Abseitstor halt.

Naja ich hab davon nich sooo viel mitgekommen, aber is halt auch doof wenn man keine Wiederholung hat.
Weiß jetzt auch nicht inwieweit das ernst zu nehmen ist, da es natürlich die Meinung vieler Eintracht-Fans ist und ich nich genau weiß ob da vielleicht nur schlechte Verlierer drunter sind... ^^

Wusste gar nich das Gagelmann bei Daimler angestellt ist... Und dann darf der im Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion pfeifen? SKANDAL! 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, mich interessieren die anderen Vereine auch net. Solange der HSV gewinnt, und das tut er grade. Zumindest über Nacht dann Platz 4, was eine Genugtuung nachdem uns alle schon in Liga 2 gesehen haben.




verblüffend find ich gerade die ausgeglichenheit in der tabelle...da ist der hsv aufm 6.platz nur niedliche 6 pünktchen vom abstiegsplatz entfernt...also alles dicht zusammen...lass mal den hsv gegen bayern verlieren dann sind di edirekt wieder drin im abstiegskampf...


----------



## shadow24 (29. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja da stolpern die Bayern und Frankfurt verliert tatsächlich gegen die Schaben. Das darf einem "Bayern-Jäger" natürlich nicht passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tja,das war einmal,jetzt ist schalke der bayernjäger...die spielen aber auch im moment als wären die gedopt...erst dortmund klarer verlierer gegen die im derby,dann hauen die in der cl arsenal zu hause weg,die ja nun echt ne heim-macht sind, udn jetzt auf platz 2 in der bl...das geht ja gar nicht...alle, nur nicht schalke da vorne...


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Jo stimmt. Mit Stuttgart ist das ja ähnlich. Hätten die gestern nicht gewonnen und sich die 3 Punkte in Hamburg ergaunert letzte Woche, dann wären die jetzt mit 6 Punkten auf nem Abstiegsplatt, weil sie ja so miserabel gestartet sind... ^^


----------



## BattleMcStruggle (29. Oktober 2012)

Andererseits stehen jetzt mit Fürth und Augsburg zwei Teams ganz unten, die man auch da erwarten konnte. Ich habe bei beiden große Zweifel in Sachen Klassenerhalt. Naja, mir ist alles recht, solange der HSV 14. oder besser ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> verblüffend find ich gerade die ausgeglichenheit in der tabelle...da ist der hsv aufm 6.platz nur niedliche 6 pünktchen vom abstiegsplatz entfernt...also alles dicht zusammen...lass mal den hsv gegen bayern verlieren dann sind di edirekt wieder drin im abstiegskampf...



Mit einem Sieg gegen Stuttgart wäre ich auch zufriedener gewesen, aber naja. Die Lederhosen hauen wir auch wech, Bayern liegt dem HSV ja bekanntlich


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja die Eintracht spielt irgendwie auch immer richtig gut gegen die Bazis, verlieren dann lieber gegen Gammelvereine. Das ist schon so seitdem ich denken kann


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Haha 17 Rote Karten nach ner Massenschlägerei verteilt, nice! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stHSl6plipA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Hj50DW3QLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2012)

Ooohhh ihr spielt ja alle morgen erst, dann könnt ihr euch ja heute Abend alle das Eintracht-Spiel ansehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

Der Spieltag gefällt mir bisher. Dortmund nicht gewonnen, Schalke nicht gewonnen, Wolfsburg nicht gewonnen. Nun müssen wir nachher nur noch die Lederhosen weghauen, dann isses perfekt 

Nur wunder ich mich grad, die Aufstellung ist ein wenig defensiver als gedacht. Auch wenn Barca ähnlich spielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2012)

War wohl nix 

Naja das der HSV gegen die Bazis verliert war jetzt nicht wirklich ne Überraschung...


Aber Schalke 06? Verlieren die echt gegen Hoffenbach. Klar ein Elfmeter und das Siegtor in der Nachspielzeit... 

Aber beim Wiese gehen doch nach Statistik alle Torschüsse mit ca. 40% rein, da hält man einfach mal drauf 

Naja und die Eintracht... Einfach schlecht gespielt, da war viiieeel mehr drin. Aber naja, immer noch da oben. Mal gucken wie lange ich das noch sagen kann...


----------



## shadow24 (5. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Spieltag gefällt mir bisher. Dortmund nicht gewonnen, Schalke nicht gewonnen, Wolfsburg nicht gewonnen,Frabnkfurt nicht gewonnen,Bayern gewonnen. Nun müssen wir nachher nur noch die Lederhosen weghauen, dann isses perfekt




korrigiert...


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Frechheit!


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

LooooL AC Mailand verliert schon wieder gegen Malaga so wie´s aussieht xD

Schalke bleibt dran und kämpft und Dortmund führt in Madrid, nicht unspannend das ganze muss man sagen...

Wie wird das erst wenn die Eintracht nächstes Jahr in der CL spielt...


----------



## shadow24 (7. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wie wird das erst wenn die Eintracht nächstes Jahr in der CL spielt...



tja,das werden wir wohl nie erfahren 

aber ein konpliment an schalke und dortmund...also bei real in einem cl-spiel bis zur 89.minute mit 2:1 zu führen schaffen wirklich nur die besten mannschaften der welt...leider hat ausgerechnet özil den sieg in letzter minute in ein unentschieden verwandelt...
und auch bravo schalke,denn gegen die gunners muss man auch erstmal 4 punkte in 2 spielen holen.dazu auch noch bei denen gewinnen und zu hause ein 0:2 rückstand aufholen...klasse...

dazu noch die leistungen von leverkusen,hannover und gladbach in der euroleague...da kann man nur sagen:der deutsche fussball ist auf dem weg nach ganz oben


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Ja mittlerweile, sah ja anfangs nicht so gut aus, sofern ich mich richtig erinnere...

Aber ja, schon ne Leistung von Dortmund auf jeden Fall. Zuhause gewonnen und in Madrid auch fast. Ist halt ärgerlich gewesen, aber auswärts gegen Real kann man damit trotzdem zufrieden sein.
Joa und Schalke 06 hat sich nicht aufgegeben und gekämpft und sich somit selbst belohnt. Vor so einer Kulisse auch alles andere als einfach.

Heute natürlich das Topspiel schlechthin, das worauf alle gewartet haben: Die Bauern gegen Lille!

Aber es gibt ja noch andere Kracher:


*Chelsea - Donetsk

Sporting Braga - ManU

Celtic FC -Barca 

Juve - Nordsjaelland*


Da weiß man echt gar nich was man gucken soll... 

Mal sehen ob der zuletzt wieder mal schwache *VFB* in *Kopenhagen* endlich mal was zeigt und wie *Gladbach* sich in *Marseille* schlägt.

Macht uns keine Schande ihr Affen!


----------



## shadow24 (8. November 2012)

ich verneige mich vor dem großen Bayern München!!!!!!!!!!!
also das war spielkultur in reinstform.unübertroffen,fantstisch udn berauschend...selten so ein fussballzauber wie gestern erlebt...druckvoll,technisch auf höchsten niveau und in allen belangen überlegen...

6:1...ich mein wir reden hier von der höchsten europäischen fussballklasse und nicht vom dfb-pokal gegen ein zwei klassen tiefer spielenden gegner.udn die franzosen können dabei noch froh sein das es nicht zweistellig geworden ist...

endlich befindet sich bayern auf augenhöhe mit barca...mit dieser mannschaft ist alles möglich.denen trau ich jetzt alles zu...


----------



## ego1899 (8. November 2012)

Ja und Barca verliert 2:1 gegen Celtic FC xD


Ich hoffe mal das die Bauern ein wenig müde sind vom vielen Tore schießen. Am Samstag steht das Auswärtsspiel der Frankfurter in München an, da muss man wohl höllisch aufpassen nicht total unter zu gehen, wenn die so drauf sind.
Wenn man nicht das zuletzt doch sehr mäßige Spiel um einiges steigert und endlich mal diesen Totalausfall von Occean auf die Bank setzt sehe ich jetzt schon schwarz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefanru (8. November 2012)

no serwas  die deutschen haben echt nix anderes im schädel!
nix für ungut


----------



## ego1899 (8. November 2012)

Hä? Muss man jetzt nich kapieren was du meinst, oder?


----------



## shadow24 (8. November 2012)

dont feed the troll...

also frankfurt wird echt schwer für bayern...wenn die frankfurter an ihrer taktik festhalten und nicht die übliche angsthasentaktik der bayerngegner anwenden dann sind da auch mehr als 1 punkt drin,denn nix hassen die bayern mehr als gegenpressing udn hartes spiel...zumal frankfurt technisch gesehen nicht ganz unbeschlagen ist...also ich rechne mit einem spiel auf augenhöhe...


----------



## ego1899 (10. November 2012)

Ja das war es auch. Und mal ganz ehrlich, der Elfer den die bekommen haben... Ganz klar umgestreichelt, was will man machen... -.-

Naja gegen die Bazis muss man die paar Chancen die man bekommt halt machen. Ohne Trapp wäre es halt 3:0 oder höher ausgefallen...
Der Elfmeter war halt der Genickbruch, ab da war das Spiel vorbei, ansonsten wäre sicher ein Punkt drin gewesen...



Und die blöden Hamburger, echt ey... Hätten die gewonnen hätt ich ca. 1400 &#8364; gewonnen, aber neeeeiiiiin.... Was wette ich auch auf nen Sieg für die Humpeltruppe...


Edit:

Ach ja übrigens die totale Schweinerei! Die Ganzkörperkontrollen beim Einlass in München lasse ich mir ja noch gefallen. Zwar ein wenig übertieben, aber naja...
Und ein Alkoholverbot ist ja jetzt nix neues, deren Plörre will ja auch eh keiner trinken.

Aber in München waren für die Gästefans Alkohol UND sämtlihe SPEISEN verboten! Hallo?! Gehts noch? Wird den Fans jetzt auch noch das Essen verboten?
Lächerlich!


Die Polizei hat das Spiel als "Risikospiel" eingestuft. Is es schon so weit? Sind jetzt alle Spiele der Eintracht Risikospiele oder wie? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (11. November 2012)

Tja, Aachen taumelt weiter abwärts. Die Fans sorgen auch weiterhin für gute Laune.
Dieses mal waren "Fans" von Halle so freundlich Krawall einzuleiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf am boden liegende Ordner einschlagen, nachdem man den Sitzblock stürmte. Sehr feine Fans  Nach dem Spiel dann halt am Gästeausgang weiter gemacht.
Irgendwie verliere ich die Hoffnung, dass die Talfahrt endet, sportlich wie auch seitens der "Fans". Letzter Platz ist keine 3 Punkte mehr weg, und das als Aufstiegskandidat zu Beginn der Saison :-/


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ohne Trapp wäre es halt 3:0 oder höher ausgefallen...
> Und die blöden Hamburger, echt ey... Hätten die gewonnen hätt ich ca. 1400 € gewonnen, aber neeeeiiiiin.... Was wette ich auch auf nen Sieg für die Humpeltruppe...




jo,trapp war mit abstand der beste frankfurter.unglaublich was der noch alles gehalten hat...aber es war das erwartet schwere spiel für bayern udn wer weiss wie es weiter gegangen wäre wenn frankfurt seine chance in der ersten hz genutzt hätte und 1:0 in führung gegangen wäre.sowas mögen die bayern ja gar nicht...

wie kannst du denn auf den hsv setzen?ich hab unter anderen auf die bayern gesetzt und meine 50 euro am samstag sicher gewonnen...wie war das noch mit der taube und dem spatz?


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Auf am boden liegende Ordner einschlagen, nachdem man den Sitzblock stürmte. Sehr feine Fans  Nach dem Spiel dann halt am Gästeausgang weiter gemacht.



da hab ich echt null verständnis für...da wünsche ich mir immer das diese fans mal eingekesselt werden von den bullen und bis auf den letzten mann krankenhausreif geschlagen werden udn dann jeder noch ne fette strafe bekommt wegen widerstand gegen die staatsgewalt...scheiss hools...


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wie kannst du denn auf den hsv setzen?ich hab unter anderen auf die bayern gesetzt und meine 50 euro am samstag sicher gewonnen...wie war das noch mit der taube und dem spatz?



Ja das Frage ich mich auch, ich dachte halt der HSV fängt sich langsam mal und die Freiburger erwischen vielleicht mal nen schlechten Tag...

Und naja die Quote war verlockend... 


So und Sebastian Jung nachnominiert für das Spiel gegen die Käsköpp...
http://www.hr-online...cument_46628403

Wird auch Zeit, er und S. Rode haben schon längst ihre Chancen verdient. Sind seit Jahren fester Bestandteil der U-21.


Haben es mittlerweile auch andere erkannt das es ohne Frankfurter einfach nicht geht? 

Mit Ausnahme vom EM-Titel 1980 war IMMER mindestens ein Frankfurter im Kader, wenn ein Titel geholt wurde ^^

*WM 1954 in der Schweiz

- Alfred Pfaff (Eintracht Frankfurt)* *


EM 1972 in Belgien* *

- Jürgen Grabowski (Eintracht Frankfurt)


WM 1974 in Deutschland* *

- Bernd Hölzenbein (Eintracht Frankfurt)* *
- Jürgen Grabowski (Eintracht Frankfurt)


WM 1990 in Italien* *

- Uwe Bein (Eintracht Frankfurt)* *
- Andi Möller (Eintracht Frankfurt)


EM 1996 in Tschechien

- Andreas Köpke (Eintracht Frankfurt)*


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme vom EM-Titel 1980 war IMMER mindestens ein Frankfurter im Kader, wenn ein Titel geholt wurde ^^
> 
> *WM 1954 in der Schweiz
> 
> ...




in der tat verblüffend...aber ob es wirklich daran liegt werden wir ja jetzt sehen können wo wieder ein frankfurter dazustösst zur n11...

der junge ist mir auch schon in den berichterstattungen aufgefallen udn stammspieler in der u21 ist auch nich jeder...bin mal gespannt wie der sich gibt am mittwoch...


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Naja ob er spielt ist ja nicht sicher. Rode hätte es eigentlich noch mehr verdient, aber auf seiner Position sind ja logischerweise Schweini und Co. gesetzt ^^

Und naja so Statistiken guck ich mir zwar immer gerne an, ist aber natürlich kompletter Nonsens... 
Aber naja ein bisschen Aberglaube kann ja nich schaden...


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber naja ein bisschen Aberglaube kann ja nich schaden...




klar!!!!!!!!!!!!!du als fan müsstest das doch wissen.rituale,bzw aberglauben beherrscht die fussballwelt,sowohl bei den kickern als auch bei den fans...wenn wir mit den kumpels länderspiele schauen,haben wir bestimmt zwei oder drei rituale,die eingehalten werden müssen,oder deutschland verliert eh...


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

So nochmal zu München und den Ganzkörperkontrollen... 


Nach den öffentlichen Reaktionen der Maßnahme veröffentlichte der FCB eine Mitteilungen. Im einem Abschnitt wird folgendes erwähnt:




> _Bei diesen Kontrollen handelte es sich weder um sogenannte &#8222;Nackt-Scanner", noch um Untersuchungen, bei denen sich Personen &#8222;ausziehen" mussten. Von insgesamt rund 6.600 Frankfurter Fans wurden ca. 30 bis 40 Personen gebeten, ihre Jacken abzulegen und teilweise ihre Taschen überprüfen zu lassen._
> _ Dies sieht der FC Bayern als seine Aufgabe an, um z.B. verbotene Pyrotechnick und Gewalt im Stadion zu verhindern und um damit die Sicherheit von rund 71.000 Zuschauern in der Allianz Arena zu gewährleisten._
> _ Bei den Kontrollen am Samstag wurden im Übrigen von der Polizei und dem Ordnungsdienst u.a. _
> 
> _*20 Messer, 2 Schlagstöcke, 1 Schlagring, 1 Sturmhaube, Pfefferspray und Kokain sichergestellt.*_




Ob bewusst so formuliert, oder nur aus Versehen sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt. Unter anderm die Bild-Zeitung darauf:_
_

_



			Bayern-Sprecher Markus Hörwick verteidigt die Maßnahme: &#8222;30 bis 40 Anhänger wurden strenger kontrolliert, mussten maximal ihre Jacken ausziehen." Dabei wurden laut Polizei 22 Messer und ein Pfeffer-Spray gefunden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_

Also ca. 20 (bzw. 22 lt. Bild) Messer bei der Kontrolle von 30-40 Personen, die ja jederzeit die Möglichkeit gehabt hätten ("wurden gebeten"), den Gang ins Zelt zu vermeiden? Schon eine gute Quote wenn man die Menge der gefundenen Gegenstände und die der intensiv kontrollierten Gäste vergleicht, die ja nicht mal zu den Hardlinern gehörten, denn die standen ja weiterhin außerhalb des Geländes? (250-400, Angaben gehen da auseinander)

Schlagstöcke, Pfefferspray und Koks bei Menschen, die sich mehr oder weniger freiwillig einer genaueren Untersuchung unterziehen, denn die Kontrollen waren ja zu sehen und im Vorfeld auch bekannt gemacht worden_..._

_
_

Tja nein, war halt doch nicht so. Da wird halt wieder mal so eine Meldung rausgegeben um halt irgendeinen Skandal zu haben, zu nennenswerten Ausschreitungen kam es ja nicht.
Laut dem offiziellen Polizeibericht wurden die erwähnten Gegenständen nämlich bei *ALLEN* kontrollierten Personen im und um das Stadion gefunden, also bei mehr als *71.000* Besuchern.


Also meines Wissens nach wurde ein Tor leicht demoliert und es kam zu einer Schlägerei zwischen den Anhängern beider Vereine, wobei 3 Personen festgenommen wurden. Mehr ist bei dem Spiel nicht passiert.

Das dieses Spiel als Risikospiel eingestuft wird ist echt ein Witz, da:

- es zwischen den beiden Fanlagern keine besondere Rivalität gibt.

- es in der Vergangenheit zu keinen nennenswerten Ausschreitungen gab.

- es noch nie zum abbrennen von Pyrotechnik seitens der Frankfurter in München gab.



Meiner Meinung nach wird mit solchen Aktionen bewusst Ärger provoziert um den gewünschten Skandal herauf zu beschwören um die Diskussion über das geplante Sicherheitspapier weiter zu rechtfertigen.
Einige Vereine haben die geplante Aktion im Vorfeld kritisiert. Frankfurt ist ja bekanntermaßen ein Gegner des Sicherheitspapiers, der FC Bayern nicht, meines Wissens nach.
Bleibt abzuwarten ob es gegen Hannover nächste Woche auch solche Maßnahmen geben wird. Ich glaube ja eher nicht, da das jetzt schon sehr für Aufregung gesorgt hat.


EDIT:


Oh, wie sich mittlerweile herausgestellt hat wurden die besagten Gegenstände (20 Messer, 2 Schlagstöcke, 1 Schlagring, 1 Sturmhaube, Pfefferspray und Kokain) bei einer Routinekontrolle an einem Autobahnrastplatz gefunden, wo genau könne man nicht sagen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Holländischer Mannschaftsbus in Flammen! xD



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Huch falscher Thread ^^


----------



## Lari (14. November 2012)

Ich frage mich, warum man denn so einen Aufwisch drum machen muss, wenn man mal strenger kontrolliert wird.
Bei uns in Aachen gilt seit dieser Saison auch: jeder wird von oben bis unten abgefummelt. Letzte Saison sah das noch anders aus, und auffällig waren die Fans da eigentlich nicht.
Man lässt sich halt einmal abtasten und fertig.

Zu den Frankfurtern muss man halt sagen, dass sie bekannt dafür sind oft Pyro einzusetzen. Das haben sie bei uns gemacht, das haben sie am letzten Spieltag der letzten Saison massiv gemacht... ich versteh es schon ein wenig. Ich finde es lohnt sich nicht, sich über Sicherheitsmaßnahmen aufzuregen. Ob sie übertrieben wirken sei dahingestellt. Und solange auch PYro noch im Stadion verboten ist sehe ich dies auch als Sicherheitsmaßnahme. Wenn ich irgendwo Pyro brennen sehe, dann fliegen auch brennende Gegenstände oder Böller aufs Feld. Muss ja nicht sein.

Anderes Thema: wir haben jetzt unter unserer "Stadionclique" einen neuen Fanclub angemeldet. Montag wird eine große Schwenkfahne und mehrere kleine bestellt. Endlich wieder Farbe im Block. Die Karlsbande hat ja noch Materialverbot


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Ach was so schlimm sind die jetzt auch wieder nich 

Naja und die Kontrollen stören mich halt in sofern, weil ich schon sehr oft (ob beim Heimspiel oder Auswärts) einfach zu spät zum Spiel gekommen bin. Anpfiff wird oft verpasst, teilweise hab ich schon ne halbe Stunde vom Spiel nicht gesehen.
Wenn sie meinen so massive Kontrollen zu machen muss da einfach mehr Personal her oder was weiß ich. Ich seh es nicht ein so viel Geld da zu lassen und dann die Hälfte zu verpassen. Genausowenig sehe ich es ein schon 3 Stunden vor Spielbeginn am Stadion zu sein nur damit ich pünklich auf meinem Platz sitzen kann.
Kommt mir ja teilweise so vor wie die Kontrollen am Flughafen der nur 15 Minuten vom Stadion entfernt ist ^^


Und es gab halt in München nicht wirklich nen Grund für das "Risikospiel". In den vergangenen Jahren haben die Frankfurter in München nich mal ne Wunderkerze angezündet.

Aber da werden dann halt Tatsachen aus dem Polizeibericht so verdreht das man sich dann hinstellen kann von wegen "Gott sei Dank haben wir die 2 Zelte aufgebaut und somit die Sicherheit von 71.000 Besuchern gewährleistet."
Wenn man keinen Skandal hat dann macht man sich halt einen. ^^
(Und ganz abgesehen davon: Wer Waffen zu nem Fußballspiel mitbringt, der brauch keine 2 Zelte, sondern ne Geschlossene, aber das war ja auch noch nich mal der Fall... ^^)

Das sind ja fast schon die selben Methoden wie dem Irak zu unterstellen Massenvernichtungswaffen zu haben um einen Krieg zu rechtfertigen, nur hier sind es eben Messer und Schlagstöcke und es geht um einen Sicherheitsentwurf.
Die Waffen die gefunden wurden standen in keinem Zusammenhang zu dem Geschehen im und um das Stadion ^^

Aber es wird halt Öl ins Feuer gegossen und provoziert.
Und da wundert sich der FCB und ist empört, dass sich offizielle Frankfurter Fanbeauftragte zu denen gesellen, die aus Protest das Stadiongelände nicht betreten haben. Schon fast Majestätsbeleidigung für die Bazis, sowas kennen sie halt nicht ^^
Hätte man auch vermeiden können, indem man vorangegangene Anfragen aus Frankfurt zu diesem Thema nicht einfach ignoriert, sondern miteinander gesprochen hätte, so wie unter den meisten Bundesliga-Vereinen üblich.


----------



## Wolfmania (14. November 2012)

Die starken Kontrollen sind nur der Preis, den alle nun zahlen müssen, weil es momentan immer mehr Spinner im Stadion und drum herum gibt, ganz einfach.
Es hat sich gehäuft mit Negativ-Schlagzeilen - Spieler die angegriffen werden (Köln), Bremer Fans schwer zusammengeschlagen (Bielefeld), Pyrotechnik mit Verletzten und und und. Kann ich alles voll und ganz verstehen und nur unterstützen...! Es ist Fußball, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aber so viele Assos sehen das als Ventil, weil sie in ihrem verschxxx Leben nix hinkriegen und dem gilt es entgegenzutreten. Und ich frage mich bei manchen Fan-Beauftragen was sie so erzählen wenn es um Maßnahmen geht. Auch einige Vereine sollten sich mal umstellen, auch in Bezug auf Neonazis in deren Reihen (nach Osten schiel). Ich will auch weiterhin entspannt in Stadien gehen mit meinen Kindern, also gilt es jetzt zu handeln.
Nur meine Meinung ego :-)


----------



## Wolfmania (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Holländischer Mannschaftsbus in Flammen! xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 das ist NACH dem heutigen Spiel...


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Naja aber meiner Erfahrung nach kommt es im Stadion selber eigentlich so gut wie nie zu Schlägereien oder Gewalttaten generell, dass passiert immer außerhalb. Unsere Stadien sind ja mittlerweile richtige Sicherheitshochburgen, ausgestattet mit mehr Kameras als am Hauptbahnhof.
Also das es da für Familien mit Kindern nicht sicher ist kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen ^^

Aber wenn man so sieht was teilweise so abgeht, gerade im Osten wo Spieler von Skinheads bedroht und angegriffen werden, oder Hools sogar auf Behinderte losgehen.

Wie zuletzt in Berlin. Ein Mann mit Down-Syndrom wurde nach dem Derby an einer Bahnstation nach dem Spiel Hertha - Dresden zusammengeschlagen und fast mit seinem Schal erwürgt. Ist zwar nich nachgewiesen, aber scheinen wohl Anhänger von Dresden gewesen zu sein und denen würde ich das auch voll und ganz zutrauen ^^ Wurde aber nie aufgeklärt.
Quelle: http://www.bz-berlin...cle1556746.html

Beim letzten Spieltag in der Vorsaison war in Frankfurt in der Innenstadt die Aufstiegsfeier auf dem Römer und am selben Tag spielte auch der FSV Frankfurt Zuhause gegen Dresden. Da hat der harte Kern der Dresdner wirklich vor gehabt sich mit Eintrachtlern anzulegen und bei der Feier aufzukreuzen.
Da sieht man mal was in diesen hohlen Ossi-Birnen so vorgeht... Is natürlich wie erwartet keiner aufgetaucht... ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LV6VQacFPDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Jo das wollte ich auch gerade posten. Hier in HD 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kbslWQh-R_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich check die scheiße einfach nich mit dem einbetten manchmal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und die Holländer haben typischerweise Käse gespielt und wir nix daraus gemacht.
Hab ich gelesen zumindestens, bin froh das ich mir das 0:0 nich angesehen hab...

Und schade das Jung nich zum Einsatz kam, hätte ich gern mal gesehen...
(obwohl hätte ich ja sowieso nich xD )


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2012)

Dieser Ibrahimovic war doch diese komische fußballspielende Wade oder?

Die Ballannahmen sind jedes Mal sehr geil. Deutschland nimmt die Bälle flach an, Spanien egal in welcher Höhe, Ibrahimovic schießte irgendwie an und seine Wade macht daraus ne Vorlage^^


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Tja und er macht halt seine 4 Tore. Ich kann mich sehr gut daran erinnern wie manche hier rumgetönt haben, ein man gewinne auch kein Spiel und warum man die Schweden denn jetzt so als Topgegner hochlobt... 



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die Ballannahmen sind jedes Mal sehr geil. Deutschland nimmt die Bälle flach an, Spanien egal in welcher Höhe, Ibrahimovic schießte irgendwie an und seine Wade macht daraus ne Vorlage^^




Naja is ja nich so als könnte er nich auch sehr gut dribbeln...

(schon ewig her, kein Plan wie alt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vz5VL3mcso4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder als hätte er keine überragende Schusstechnik... ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Mwq-Wg-ZvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schon seit bestimmt 10 Jahren einer meiner Lieblingsspieler, er kann´s halt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja und er macht halt seine 4 Tore. Ich kann mich sehr gut daran erinnern wie manche hier rumgetönt haben, ein man gewinne auch kein Spiel und warum man die Schweden denn jetzt so als Topgegner hochlobt...



This. Es gibt nur wenige Spieler, die Spiele im Alleingang entscheiden können. Messi kann es teilweise, nur braucht auch er seine Passgeber wie bei Barca. Die hat er in der Nationalmannschaft nicht. Bei Ronaldo isses ähnlich.

Aber Ibra kann das. Er hat die Ausstrahlung, die eine ganze Mannschaft mitziehen kann. Solch einen Stürmer gibt sonst nicht auf der Welt. Und wenn jetzt jemand ankommt mit "ach, das war nur Glück.", WIE HAT ER DANN DIE ANDEREN 3 TORE ZUVOR GEMACHT ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j552cwOuvHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Pure rape. Wäre ich der englische Torwart gewesen, hätte ich wohl applaudiert


----------



## shadow24 (16. November 2012)

ach das war nur glück...

sicherlich sehenswert aber der glücksfaktor ist doch enorm hoch.wer selber fussball spielt weiss das...ich spreche slatan nicht die akrobatischen fähigkeiten ab und er ist ein weltklasse-stürmer,der genau so das tor auch erzielen wollte,aber da ist soviel glück dabei...mit dem rücken zum tor,in 25 m entfernung udn gerade noch vor der latte udn dem pfosten fällt das ding noch in kasten.also wenn man da nicht vom glückstor spricht,wann dann?
auf der anderen seite ist er ein egozentrischer udn aufgeblasener typ,für den ich mich nie freuen kann wenn der mal ein tor macht...man denkt ja immer ronaldo ist schon son affektierter typ aber slatan toppt sie alle.gönn ich ihm, dass gerade die auswahl zum tor des jahres kurz vorm spiel beendet wurde...


----------



## Lari (16. November 2012)

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/sport/alemannia-detail-an/2908908?_link=&skip=&_g=Alemannia-muss-Insolvenz-anmelden-.html
Da ists soweit. Gleich gibts zwar noch ne Pressekonferenz, aber nächste Saison gibts wohl wunderbaren 4. oder 5. Liga Fussball zu bestaunen.
ISt mir ein Rätsel, wie man als professioneller Verein sich so verkalkulieren kann.


----------



## ego1899 (16. November 2012)

Krass ^^ Wie konnte das denn passieren? Ich meine man geht doch nicht in eine neue Saison und SCHWUPPS, uns fehlen 4 Millionen? o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (17. November 2012)

Ohhhh Schalke 06 verkackt in Leverkusen und ist jetzt wieder Punktgleich mit der Eintracht.

Olli, was war da los? 

Edit: Oh jetzt seh ich erst, dass gibt ja ein direktes Duell am nächsten Samstag... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. November 2012)

oho ego, Du solltest nicht lesen, was heute in der "Blöd" steht...Deine Eintracht hat die meisten Gewaltfans und ist der unsympat. Verein laut Statistik...
Danach folgt Dynamo Dresden (die hätt ich mal ganz vorne gesehen), dann die Schalaken...der FCB zählt 59 (?!) - wie zählt man genau 59 frag ich mich aber naja...


----------



## ego1899 (21. November 2012)

Hab ich schon. Allerdings lese ich dieses Schmutzblatt nicht, aber im Fokus is es ähnlich... 
Also nich das ich den Focus lese, aber wenn ich zwischen Bild und dem wählen muss klick ich lieber da drauf 

Ich find die Statistik geil, nach der Dresden 760 gewaltbereite Hools, aber nur einen Zuschauerschnitt von 726 Zuschauern hat xD

http://www.focus.de/...aid_865016.html

Ach das gibt ja ein richtiges Spitzenduell gegen Schalke 06 am Samstag 
Und jaaa ich weiß, war 2005 und is schon ewig her, aber als Eintracht Fan hat man nich so viele Momente wie diesen zum zurückdenken... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier nochmal die Tore im Schnelldurchlauf unterlegt mit Benny Hill xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhKftfXFU8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nochmal ne richtige Zusammenfassung für alle außer Plli 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIePbEpdVkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (21. November 2012)

lasst doch mal das geplänkel untereinander...heute heisst es wieder daumen drücken für dortmund und schalke...
wenn die auch durchkommen,und davon geh ich aus,dann ist das das beste deutsche fussballergebnis seit...seit...seit,glaub ich, beginn der CL...
und die eurofighter morgen sidn auch alle auf einem guten wege durchzukommen...das wären 7 deutsche mannschaften die im europäischen wettkampf weiter kommen...unglaublich...deutschland die fussballmacht in europa...


----------



## ego1899 (21. November 2012)

Ach das is doch das schöne am Fußball, ein paar Sticheleien hier und da...

Heute bin ich auch für S06, aber am Samstag eben nicht mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2012)

also der erste schritt ist gemacht:schalke glücklich weiter,dortmund souverän in einer hammergruppe weiter...da verneige ich mein haupt vor...und dann noch ein 4:1 in amsterdam...respekt...
jetzt gehts um die euroleague...mal sehen wie sich unsere heute abend schlagen...


----------



## ego1899 (26. November 2012)

Schade, da wären mehr Punkte drin gewesen gegen die Schlümpfe 

Also da gab es diesmal wirklich nix zu diskutierren, dass war ein glasklarer Elfmeter in der ersten Halbzeit, als man Inui umgetreten hat.
Das Gegentor ist durch einen dummen Fehler von Aigner (mal wieder) zustande gekommen, was Schlacke natürlich eiskalt genutzt und auch schön zu Ende gespielt hat. Naja so ein Huntelaar lässt sich sowas dann natürlich auch nicht nehmen... ^^

Ein Glück, dass dann so schnell der Ausgleich viel und alles wieder offen war. Nach der ersten Hälfte war Schalke 06 auf jeden Fall gut bedient mit dem 1:1.

Naja und dann in der zweiten Hälfte sah das dann ganz anders aus, gegen Ende nur noch geschwommen und das Ergebnis irgendwie noch gehalten, trotz nem Mann weniger und ohne richtigen Innenverteidiger aufgrund der Verletzung von Anderson.

Aber ich kann mit nem Punkt gut leben auf jeden Fall...


Und ich kenne zwar den Hintergrund warum das hier passiert ist, aber ich musste doch echt schmunzeln bei dem Bild... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. November 2012)

So grenze die Kombination von Marco Reus und Mario Götze in einem Team "beinahe an Wettbewerbsverzerrung". <br style="line-height: 5px;">
Irgendwie cool^^


----------



## Lari (27. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und ich kenne zwar den Hintergrund warum das hier passiert ist, aber ich musste doch echt schmunzeln bei dem Bild...



WTF? 
Aber das ist hoffentlich keine echte Schlagzeile, auch wenn es so nach BLÖD-Zeitung klingt.


----------



## ego1899 (27. November 2012)

Is das heute eigentlich bundesweit mit dem Protest und den ersten 12 Minuten und 12 Sekunden schweigen im Stadion?
(Also wegen dem Sicherheitswisch, der am 12.12. verabschiedet werden soll...)
Bin mal gespannt ob das auch ruhig bleibt, wenn ein Tor fällt, allein deshalb wünsche ich mir ein frühes Führungstor... 



So, heute geht´s gegen den Karnevalsverein. Mal sehen wieviel Mainzelmännchen kommen werden. 
Haben ja über 2500 Gästekarten zurück geschickt, da ihen die 19 Euro für den Stehplatz zu teuer waren 
Aber die Mainzer sind ja eh die größsten Würstchen die ich je gesehen hab, was Auswärtsfahrten betrifft...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Lari schrieb:


> WTF?
> Aber das ist hoffentlich keine echte Schlagzeile, auch wenn es so nach BLÖD-Zeitung klingt.




Nee das is nich echt, damit wurde das Schmutzblatt nur ein wenig parodiert. Aber so ungefähr sehen für einen manche Meldungen aus, wenn man die teilweise liest, aber die Hintergründe kennt ^^


Das was da auf Schalke passiert ist war ja ne Aktion der "Hugos" (also der Gelsenkirchener Ultras), in deren Reihen nach dem Derby gegen Dortmund ja gegen viele Mitglieder ein Stadionverbot ausgesprochen wurde was eben nach dem Spiel gegen Frankfurt in Kraft tritt.
Das war halt ihre Aktion um sich aus dem Stadion zu verabschieden ^^.
Find ich gar nich so unsympatisch, allerdings wurde es da schon etwas übertrieben. Die haben ja sogar Fahnen ihres eigenen Vereins angezündet, dass hab ich so bisher auch noch nich gesehen


----------



## Wolfmania (27. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Is das heute eigentlich bundesweit mit dem Protest und den ersten 12 Minuten und 12 Sekunden schweigen im Stadion?
> (Also wegen dem Sicherheitswisch, der am 12.12. verabschiedet werden soll...)



link	es werden die kommenden drei BuLi Spiele "bestreikt"...


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

Die Propaganda Maschiene läuft hier ja wie sonst was


----------



## Lari (27. November 2012)

Letztes Spiel garnicht mitbekommen, aber unsere Karlsbande hatte Stadionverbot, zumindest zu einem großen Teil. Ihre Stelle im Block mit Polizeiabsperrband abgesperrt. War eine Reaktion auf die erneuten Übergriffe seitens der Karlsbande auf die Aachen Ultras.
Jetzt im Nachhinein noch gesehen, dass ein Spruchband der Halle Fans die Karlsbande zum "AnsCheisser Ultras wegboxen!"" (ACU/Aachen Ultras) aufforderte.
Oweh oweh, ich glaub das hört nie mehr auf sondern wird nur noch schlimmer.

Edit: die 12:12 Sache ist auch bis nach Aachen durchgedrungen. Findet man in den Ultra Flyern.


----------



## ego1899 (28. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Propaganda Maschiene läuft hier ja wie sonst was



Inwiefern?

Na komm, erleuchte uns mit Insider-Wissen... Hab ich etwa mit Halbwissen um mich geworfen? Euren Ultras war wohl nur zu kalt, oder wie? 



Oh man was ein dämliches Kackspiel gegen Mainz. Da hätte auch der (noch eindeutigere) Elfer (wie er gegen Schalke 06 hätte gepfiffen werden müssen) nix mehr geholfen...


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> 
> Na komm, erleuchte uns mit Insider-Wissen... Hab ich etwa mit Halbwissen um mich geworfen? Euren Ultras war wohl nur zu alt, oder wie?



Nein es geht darum ,dass du zu egal welcher Begegnung irgendwelche Bilder bereit hast


----------



## ego1899 (28. November 2012)

Achso, schade... Ich dachte du würdest jetzt noch irgendwas auspacken was nich durch die Presse ging 

Hehe ja klar, Stichelein sind doch was schönes im Fußball. Und es gibt ja auch jede Menge Vereine die so dämlich sind, dass es sich gerade zu anbietet sie verbal und mit Bildern zu verhöhnen.
Warte mal ab, am Freitag geht´s gegen Düsseldorf... 



Lustig ist auch das es im Eintracht Forum eigentlich für nahezu jeden Verein eine lustige Bezeichnung gibt 
Aber ich denke das wird in den Vereinen eurer Foren wahrscheinlich auch nich anders gemacht... ^^


Pillendreher/ Lederbusen
Schlacke/ Schalke 06
Doofmund
Humbug/ Hamburger Spaß Verein
Martha BSE
Kotzbus
Kräuter Fürth
Schweins

Naja und jede Menge andere Bezeichnungen, durchaus kreativ und treffend und keine Wortspiele mit dem Vereinsnamen. Die List ist lang 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2012)

Ich finde die "kreativen" Bezeichnungen ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, aber das ist vielleicht nur meine Meinung.

Gestern Schalke gebumst, am Sonntag gehts gegen Wolfsburg. Bin recht optimistisch und froh, dass sich die Mannschaft durch die ganze "Olololo ohne VDV ist der HSV NIX ohne VDV noch kein Sieg ololo Son ist der topscorer und nun ist er verletzt olololo ich bin solch ein troll"- Kommentare nicht verunsichert hat lassen. Klar ist er wichtig, aber ohne ihn gehts auch. Sogar besser als sonst.

Wolfsburg wird dann auch wech gehaun.


----------



## ego1899 (29. November 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> link	es werden die kommenden drei BuLi Spiele "bestreikt"...



Ah ok, dass war mir neu.

Großen Respekt an Hoffenheim übrigens, die haben das mit dem Stimmung machen sogar über die ganzen90 Minuten durchgezogen...


----------



## ego1899 (29. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein es geht darum ,dass du zu egal welcher Begegnung irgendwelche Bilder bereit hast



Hehe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar der Campino hat es mittlerweile gemerkt, aber den will hier keiner... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2012)

Seriöser Auftritt...


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2012)

Da hat Düsseldorf wohl eher den Frankfurtern eine Lektion erteilt...


----------



## ego1899 (1. Dezember 2012)

Jaaaaaajajajajaja.... 

Naja es haben mit Schwegler (Kapitän/ Spielmacher) und den beiden Stamm-Innenverteidigern so mit die wichtigsten Leute gefehlt muss man sagen. War mir klar irgendwie...
Mit nem Reservisten und nem 17-jährigen aus der Jugend in der Innenverteidigung...

Wenigstens haben sie keinen Elfmeter bekommen, den sie mal wieder haben wollten (mind. 2x...)

Und das ausgerechnet gegen Dusseldorf. Für mich war das irgendwie so das Spiel in der Saison, worauf ich mich mit Abstand am meisten gefreut habe.
Das tut so richtig, richtig weh. Nicht die Höhe der Niederlage, oder wie sie entstanden ist (das 1:0 und das 2:0, muss ich leider anerkennen, waren echt super Tore), sondern das es ausgerechnet gegen diesen Schmutzverein sein musste...
Selbst das Derby gegen Mainz hat mich nich so gebockt wie das...

Selbst wenn die in der Rückrunde im eigenen Stadion zusammengeschossen werden kann es das eigentlich kaum wieder gut machen.

Wenn am kommenden Wochenende gegen Bremen gewonnen wird lach ich mich schepp... Würde aber wieder total zur Eintracht passen...
Und naja... Wenn wieder alle fit sein sollten auch gar nich mal so unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2012)

Hey gute Reaktion auf die herbe Niederlage ego - Respekt 
Wenigstens haben meine Bayern mal nicht gegen die schwarz-gelben verloren, ein insgesamt gerechtes 1:1.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Dezember 2012)

Naja objektiv wie immer 

Ich nörgel ja nicht ohne Grund ^^

So, isses jetzt endlich soweit, Hoffenheim trennt sich von Babbel?

Weiß nich wie aktuell das is, ich bin seit Tagen irgendwie total anderweitig beschäftigt 

http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/hoffenheim-hat-sich-offenbar-von-trainer-babbel-getrennt-/news/anzeigen_107026.html

Wird ja auch langsam Zeit 

Obwohl ich Babbel eigentlich für nen ganz guten Typ halte. Ich hab von der Hoffenbacher Mannschaft allerdings eine Ahnung, aber hab jetzt irgendwie nich das Gefühl das er da totalen Mist baut.
Und find das immer noch ne Sauerei was damals in Berlin mit Preetz gelaufen is... Naja soll er sein Glück in der 2. Liga versuchen nächstes Jahr... 


Und OMG was seh ich denn da gerade, Mainz auf dem 6. Platz mit 23 Punkten? o.O Wie ham die sich denn da hingemogelt man man man...


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Dezember 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und OMG was seh ich denn da gerade, Mainz auf dem 6. Platz mit 23 Punkten? o.O Wie ham die sich denn da hingemogelt man man man...


ja die verkaufen sich recht teuer momentan, und man muß sagen dass die echt kämpfen aufm Platz und auch schöne Konter fahren - muß man anerkennen dem Helau-Verein :-)


----------



## shadow24 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ja die verkaufen sich recht teuer momentan, und man muß sagen dass die echt kämpfen aufm Platz und auch schöne Konter fahren - muß man anerkennen dem Helau-Verein :-)




die verdienen sich sowieso mein respekt seit jahren,weil das ein recht kleiner verein ist,der kein mäzen hat,der da geld reinpumpt,die auch keine stars wie bayern oder dortmund haben udn trotzdem seit jahren unter den ersten 10 stehen...da können sich wolfsburg und hoffenheim mal ne scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## shadow24 (5. Dezember 2012)

fluch von gerd müller?...messi in der 89. raus mit verdacht auf kreuzbandriss...ihm fehlten ja nur ein oder zwei tore umn den ewigen rekord von gerd müller einzustellen...

das verrückte ist,ich wusste irgendwie das was passieren würde,weil alle nur noch davon gequatscht haben "wennn nichts mehr passiert",oder "wenn er sich nicht noch verletzt" usw,dann knackt er ihn...ich wusste das er den rekord nicht knackt...unheimlich...


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2012)

AC Mailand verliert ja nur noch... Jetzt 1:0 gegen Zenit...
Ohne Ibrahimovic und Silva sind die echt nichts mehr 

Und ja der Messi... Hat er es nicht geschafft.

Tja unsern Gerd is einfach bessi...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Dezember 2012)

Das mit Chealse verwirrt mich.Sind punkt gleich mit donetsk, sieg unentschieden und niederlagen gleich und chealse hat mehr tore +6 und donetsk +4 
warum ist chealse nicht weiter ?????


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2012)

Das liegt daran, dass sie 4 Tore abgezogen bekommen (wegen dem 3:4 n.E. gegen den FCB im letzten Finale), weil sie Engländer sind...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> fluch von gerd müller?...messi in der 89. raus mit verdacht auf kreuzbandriss...ihm fehlten ja nur ein oder zwei tore umn den ewigen rekord von gerd müller einzustellen...
> 
> das verrückte ist,ich wusste irgendwie das was passieren würde,weil alle nur noch davon gequatscht haben "wennn nichts mehr passiert",oder "wenn er sich nicht noch verletzt" usw,dann knackt er ihn...ich wusste das er den rekord nicht knackt...unheimlich...



Messi hat schon genug Rekorde mit dem FC Barcelona, daher wird ihn dieser kaum interessieren. Viel wichtiger ist, dass er wieder fit wird. In seiner Karriere blieb er ja bisher mehr oder weniger verletzungsfrei. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es so bleibt. 

Und 3 deutsche Gruppensieger in der CL, wobei Dortmund am sichersten wirkten, trotz dieser Gruppe. Mal schauen wie weit sie kommen, diese Saison konzentrieren sie sich wohl eher auf die CL als auf die Buli


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (7. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das mit Chealse verwirrt mich.Sind punkt gleich mit donetsk, sieg unentschieden und niederlagen gleich und chealse hat mehr tore +6 und donetsk +4
> warum ist chealse nicht weiter ?????



Weil bei gleicher Punktzahl der direkte Vergleich zählt:

Donzek - Chelsea 2:1
Chelsea - Donzek 3:2

Da Donzek ein Auswärtstor mehr im direkten Vergleich erzielt hat, sind sie weiter.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2012)

So, eeeendlich Wochenende. Morgen kommt Bräääämen!

Wünsche euch allen für dieses WE viel Glück, möget ihr alle unentschieden spielen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2012)

So, Wochenende war bestens, Bremen mit 4:1 Heim geschickt  Wär ich doch mal hingegangen ^^

Dann hätte ich auch Jens Lehmann nich als Co-Kommentator ertragen müssen, so ein Dummschwätzer echt. Jedes mal wenn er den Mund aufgemacht hat, hat er nur Müll gelabert.
"Beide Mannschaften argieren sehr ängstlich". 90 Minuten Volldampf auf´s Bremer Tor gespielt, dass hat er wohl irgendwie nich mitbekommen xD

Naja und der Sieg war verdient muss ich sagen, auch in der Höhe ^^ Bremen kam zwar vereinzelt zu Chancen, aber im Endeffekt habe die eigentlichnur hinten drin gestanden und auf Konter gelauert.
Und die Karten saßen bei Aytekinmal wieder verdammt locker.

Man hat mal wieder gesehen wie wichtig Schwegler ist und das die Abwehr doch um einiges stabiler ist wenn Zambrano fit ist. Ganz anderes Spiel gewesen als gegen Dusseldorf, da gab es leider zu viele Ausfälle...


Und dann verliert Doofmund auch noch gegen WOLFSBURG, OOOOMMMMMGGGG !!!

Ich hätte ca. 450 Eier gewinnen können, hätten die mal brav gewonnen. "Starke" Schiedsrichterleistung auf jeden Fall 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Leude, hat er es doch geschafft.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Dezember 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ca. 450 Eier gewinnen können, hätten die mal brav gewonnen. "Starke" Schiedsrichterleistung auf jeden Fall




ich bin froh das es bei mir nur 75 euronen waren die ich durch die doofmunder in sand gesetzt habe.die schwachmaten...und den tomatenschiri hätte ich auch in den A...popo treten können..vielen dank auch.vielleicht sollte ich mir bei dem mein gewinn abholen...das wäre nur gerecht,denn mit einem richtigen schiri hätte dortmund bestimmt gewonnen...ich glaub ich schreib den mal an...


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich bin froh das es bei mir nur 75 euronen waren die ich durch die doofmunder in sand gesetzt habe.die schwachmaten...und den tomatenschiri hätte ich auch in den A...popo treten können..vielen dank auch.vielleicht sollte ich mir bei dem mein gewinn abholen...das wäre nur gerecht,denn mit einem richtigen schiri hätte dortmund bestimmt gewonnen...ich glaub ich schreib den mal an...



also ich hab mich königlich amüsiert...


----------



## stefanru (10. Dezember 2012)

aha ...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Dezember 2012)

So, der erste Verein knickt ein. Die Freiburger haben als erste den DFL-Sicherheitswisch unterschrieben...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Dezember 2012)

Und Dresden wird aus dem DFB-Pokal ausgeschlossen. Naja irgendwo verständlich...
Schon heftig was da los war...

http://www.kicker.de...mo-dresden.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Lari, gib es zu das hast du doch geschrieben... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Dezember 2012)

hehe Olaf Thon hat Bayern-BVB gezogen - und die Borussen waren total begeistert *grins*
Ein wenig zu viel gegiftet haben sie ja gegen die "Glücksfee", war ja fast Großkreuz(kotz) Niveau - schwach.
ENDLICH mal eine richtige Abreibung für den BVB wünsch ich mir....hach ja *seufz* Aber ich denke es wird ein
1:0 oder 2:1 für die Bayern...denn so ein Trainingsspiel wie gegen Hannover gestern wirds nicht werden - die 
waren ja schwach.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2012)

Wahnsinn wie mir der DFB-Pokal am Arsch vorbei geht, nachdem man selber ausgeschieden ist... 

Aber das die Oxxenbacher die Deppendorfer rausgekickt haben, meine Güte... Naja so als Frankfurter war das ja eher so wie "Pest gegen Cholera", irgendeiner wird leider wohl oder übel weiter kommen...
Naja is mir lieber das die Fortuna gegen die Unaussprechlichen vom Main rausgeflogen sind. Dann doch lieer die, dass bringt die nämlich auch kein Stück weiter... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja und... Leider nicht echt, aber wäre ja mal ne Idee... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2012)

Doppelpost, sorry ^^

Aber hier könnt ihr bei der Wahl des Spielers der Hinrunde abstimmen. Aber Alex Meier hat schon 53%, dass Ding ist wohl durch... 

http://www.bundesliga.de/de/spielerdesspieltags/2012/spielerderhinrunde.php


Das hätte hier vor 2 Jahren auch keiner mehr gedacht, dass der irgendwann nochmal so trifft... 

Aber selbst Olli Kahn hat es damals schon gewusst... "Meier, wir brauchen Meier!"


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Dezember 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber selbst Olli Kahn hat es damals schon gewusst... "Meier, wir brauchen Meier!"




So die Auslosungen in der EL und CL sind ja mal spannend muß ich sagen...FCB trifft Poldi, Gladbach trifft Klose, BVB muß weit weit in den Osten, Schalke wird türkisch beim Heimspiel...schöne Partien dabei - wann gehts endlich los ? :-)


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2012)

Tja das dauert wohl nch ein bissel leider  Aber stimmt, alles recht anschaubar muss ich sagen...

Ach ja und die Choreo der Frankfurter wurde zur Choreo des Jahres gewählt 
Also da hab ich jetzt wirklich auch nix anderes erwartet, so ganz ohne Ironie... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Dezember 2012)

wow sieht ja gut aus 
Nächstes Jahr will ich dort auch mal ins Stadion, hab auch Freunde in FFM die wohl VIP-Karten über die Firma bekommen :-) dekadent ich weiß aber bis die Welt untergeht....


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2012)

Jo da kannste dir dann das Spiel drinnen auf den riesigen Plasmas angucken wenn es dir auf der Terasse zu laut/ kalt/ warm ist, umsonst essen und trinken und dich bedienen lassen.

War ich auch 1x drin. Reicht auch. War zwar lustig die ganzen Schlipsis zu verschrecken, aber das isses nich wert


----------



## Lari (21. Dezember 2012)

Nene, von mir war der Brief nicht ^_^
Bin auf Fussballentzug, geht erst am 12. Januar gegen Ficktoria Köln weiter, nachdem sie sich schön hinter die Winterpause gerettet haben. Dortmund und Burghausen haben sich auch gedrückt und die Spiele wurden abgesagt. Nur Bielefeld musste in der Rückrunde vor der Winterpause ran und hat verloren 
Am 20. Januar gehts dann gegen die Bayern in einem Rettungsspiel, da wird unsere Schwenkfahne dann eingeweiht. Schauen was die Rückrunde bringt, ich glaub ja noch an den Klassenerhalt


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2013)

So, Winterpause neigt sich dem Ende. Samstag Mittelrheinpokal gegen Ficktoria Köln, 1500 Aachener in nem 6500 Mann "Stadion" beim Risikospiel. Das wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2013)

Tja, da können die gebeutelten Aachener Anhänger ja endlich mal ordentlich Dampf ablassen xD

Joa Winterpause-technisch alles wie gewohnt, auch bei der Eintracht.

Ein Testspiel gegen einen Saudi-Club mit 4:5 verloren, dass alljährliche Hallenturnier mal wieder nicht gewonnen (seit bestimmt 8 Jahren nicht mehr oder so ^^ ) und bei den Personalien wird wieder bis zur letzten Minute abgewartet.


Erstes Spiel gleich in Leverkusen, die haben sich ja Arkadiusz Milik aus Polen geholt, auf den bin ich ja mal richtig gespannt...


Und nach Meier ist auch Sebastian Rode Umfragenkönig 

"Shootingstar der Hinrunde" und nun auch "bester defensiver Mittelfeldspieler" und lässt damit auch einen Schweini hinter sich 



Naja und Messi mal wieder Fußballer des Jahres und alle 11 Spieler der Weltauswahl kommen aus der Primera Division...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. Januar 2013)

Ja da wird mit Sicherheit Dampf abgelassen  Seit letzter Woche sind wir dabei die entsprechenden Stadtteile zu verschönern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es gehen ja schon wieder Gerüchte über eine Spielabsage rum. Angeblich wohl jetzt, weil der Rasen wegen des Regens nicht bespielbar sei. Frag ich mich ja, wie sie die nächste Saison als potentieller Aufsteiger gegen z.B. Rostock ran wollen. Von vornherein Geisterspiel, um Ausschreitungen zu verhindern?
Hier ein Bild der schönen Gästetribüne 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schreit förmlich nach einem Praxistest des neuen DFL-Sicherheitsblattes.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Januar 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja, da können die gebeutelten Aachener Anhänger ja endlich mal ordentlich Dampf ablassen xD
> 
> Naja und Messi mal wieder Fußballer des Jahres und alle 11 Spieler der Weltauswahl kommen aus der Primera Division...
> 
> ...




hehe,geiler bildervergleich udn so passend....
jo,ausser falkao sind glaub ich alle anderen 10 spieler von barca und real...und da bestimmt auch 7:3 für barca.könnte auch das aktuelle spielergebnis zwischen beiden clubs sein...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild der schönen Gästetribüne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha nice, die haben den "Kunstrasen" nich nur auf dem Platz verlegt, sondern auch auf den Tribünen, dass is ja mal ne tolle Idee. Da kann man dann ja noch schön im Stadion grillen und sich die 15 Minuten der Halbzeit vertreiben indem man selber ein bissel kickt... 

Und dem "Wald- und Wiesensport" kann auch direkt gefrönt werden, man kann die 3. Halbzeit ja gleich im Wald dahinter veranstalten...
Ja, daran sollte man sich wirklich ein Beispiel nehmen. 

Da könnte ich übrigens auch voll und ganz das Pyro-Verbot verstehen, im Wald darf man ja generell nich zündeln und das zurecht... ^^



Und ja shadow, hier is das ganze nochmal verdeutlicht... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. Januar 2013)

Aachens Hauptsponsor ist nun auch wieder futsch: http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lokales/aachen/alemannia-steht-ohne-ordner-da-1.491065
Eigentlich mag man ja denken schlimmer gehts nicht aber die Alemannia ist immer für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2013)

Die Terminierung der Spiele vom 22-27. Spieltag ist ja mal wieder ein Witz. Ich frag mich was die bei der DFL für Drogen nehmen.

Die Hinrunde wäre ja gar nich mehr zu toppen gewesen dachte ich, aber zu geil.

Von den 6 terminierten Spielen spielt die Eintracht 3x Sonntags, 2x Freitags und nur 1x am Samstag. Ein einziges mal!!! Und wann? nicht um 15.30 Uhr, sondern am Abend um 18.30 Uhr.
Die sind doch echt nich mehr ganz sauber...




> Sa. 16.02.13 18:30 Uhr Borussia Dortmund &#8211; Eintracht Frankfurt
> Fr. 22.02.13 20:30 Uhr SC Freiburg - Eintracht Frankfurt
> *Fr. 01.03.13 20:30 Uhr Eintracht Frankfurt &#8211; Borussia M´Gladbach*
> So. 10.03.13 15:30 Uhr Hannover 96 &#8211; Eintracht Frankfurt
> ...


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2013)

Paar Böller, Hundertschaft der Polizei, Pfefferspray... das Übliche halt im Aachener Block 
Achja, das Fussballspiel im Hintergrund souverän im Elfmeterschiessen gewonnen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2013)

Oh kras, soviel zum Aachener Block. Aachener Ultras sind Geschichte...

http://www.spiegel.d...f-a-877215.html

War mir gar nich bewusst das es da so zuging, wenn man jetzt mal dem Spiegel glauben schenken mag... ^^


----------



## Lari (13. Januar 2013)

Sehr einseitig geschrieben. Die Aachen Ultras sind keinesfalls so unschuldig wie dort geschrieben wird. Beide Ultra-Gruppierungen haben Mist gebaut, die ACU versuchts jetzt mit dem Märtyrertod, aber jemand der die Szene kennt kauft ihnen das nicht ab.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2013)

Hm ok... Naja piegel halt ^^


Und hier, ich hab so gelacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Januar 2013)

Oh lol... Die "Wahre" Tabelle unter Berücksichtigung alles Fehlentscheidungen ^^

Und wer ist da "Bayern-Jäger" Nummer 1? 

http://www.wahretabe...hre-tabelle.php





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Januar 2013)

ach ja es gibt geschönte Tabellen für alle Vereine 
Aber endlich gehts wieder los, wird auch Zeit dass wieder jeden Abend Fussball im TV kommt und die Frau ausflippt (nie kann ich mal was gucken) )


----------



## ego1899 (15. Januar 2013)

Ja aber die Seite is ja neutral 


Jaaa du sagst es. Ich dachte mir anfangs "ach so lang is die Winterpause ja gar nich", aber mittlerweile zähl ich schon die Stunden bis zum nächsten Anpfiff


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2013)

Gibt doch aktuell genug Fussball 

England, Spanien, Frankreich, Italien... ab Freitag auch noch Afrika Cup..


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Januar 2013)

England guck ich noch, den Rest außer dem Classico nicht mehr...in Spanien gibts doch eh nur 2 Mannschaften und dann die schlechte Rest-Liga - so langweilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

[font="Swiss, Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]Bundesliga-Sensation! Bayern holt Guardiola[/font]


http://www.bild.de/s...18654.bild.html

WAT ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Wenn das wirklich wahr ist.. fuck yeah


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Januar 2013)

Ja es ist wahr -> FC Bayern Seite


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2013)

Tjoa, wer kann der kann 
Muss ihnen aber zugute halten, dass sie am Sonntag nach Aachen zum Retterspiel kommen. Ansonsten find ich die Bayern ja eher doof


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Januar 2013)

Was war daran eigentlich noch eine Überraschung?

War doch ein offenes Geheimnis, dass Bayern ihn holen will.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was war daran eigentlich noch eine Überraschung?
> 
> War doch ein offenes Geheimnis, dass Bayern ihn holen will.



Klar. Nicht jeder sagt Manchester City, United, Milan und den FC Chelsea ab.

Besonders, wenn sie mit den Scheinchen locken. Bayern zahlt zwar auch gut, aber trotzdem ist das für mich ein Plus bei ihm.

Ich meine... ein spanischer Trainer in Deutschland. Gab es das eigentlich schon ?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Januar 2013)

tja,pep gardiola kommt tatsächlich zum fcb...ich hätte wetten können das wieder alles dementiert wird nach endlosen spekulationen...

aber endlich werd ich mal sehen was wirklich in pep steckt,denn vlt war er tatsächlich nur zum richtigen zeitpunkt am richtigen ort,denn diese mannschaft von barca,die er übernahm war in allen belangen schon nahe an der perfektion...ich will ja nicht unken,aber vlt hätte auch ein erwin müller aus wuppertal diese klasse mannschaft zu den erfolgen geführt allein das er die auflaufen lässt...

das spielsystem von barca wird ab f-jugend durchexerziert.die kennen da gar nix anderes ausser dem tiki-taka...peps verdienst war, das er in diese sensationell starke mannschaft einen jungen spieler aus argentinien steckte,der zwar drüben in argentinien schon bekannt war aber hier ein relativ unbekannter und ihn hier zu dem weltstar formte der er heute ist

bayern hat ein anderes system,eine völlig andere mentalität und die führung wird er auch bald kennen lernen...ich bin gespannt ob aus pep gardiola beim fcb der sepp gardiola wird,oder ob er tatsächlich so ein super trainer ist zu dem ihn die medien immer hochstilisieren...

auf alle fälle ist er ein total sympathischer typ und bereichert allein durch seine anwesenheit die bundesliga...


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2013)

dem kann man nix mehr hinzufügen  Hach ja schön die anderen Clubs auf GB und IT ausgestochen, die ärgern sich jetzt - und alle gucken noch mehr auf die BuLi, das ist ein schöner Zusatz ;-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2013)

Sorry, diese "Fans" von Frankfurt haben echt nichts gelernt.

Wozu gab es am Ende der Hinrunde denn die stummen Proteste der Fans?


----------



## Lari (19. Januar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sorry, diese "Fans" von Frankfurt haben echt nichts gelernt.
> 
> Wozu gab es am Ende der Hinrunde denn die stummen Proteste der Fans?



Nicht, weil in den Blöcken Pyro brennt. Sondern eher, weil politischer Druck die Vereine zu überhasteten Maßnahmenkatalogen gedrängt hat.
Die Pyro-Aktion ist auch Protest und solange a) nichts aufs Feld fliegt sowie b) keine Böller gezündet werden ist meiner Meinung nach alles in Ordnung.

Wenn Pyro sooo gefährlich ist, wieso liest man denn nie von Verletzten (oder nur sehr sehr selten)?
Edit: auch sehr bezeichnend finde ich, dass bei einem Einsatz gegen Pyro mehr Leute verletzt wurden als bei allen Pyro-Verletztenmeldungen, die ich finden konnte zusammen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2013)

Solange sie ihre Pyro *im* Block abfackeln, ok. Aber Raketen auf's Spielfeld schießen, das geht nun mal gar nicht. Und das haben die "Fans" gemacht.


----------



## Lari (19. Januar 2013)

Habs nicht gesehen, nur ein Stroboskop aufm Feld und die Bengalos im Block. "Raketen" sind das im übrigen auch nicht, sondern römische Lichter. Gebe dir aber recht, dass nichts davon aufs Spielfeld gehört. Nur leider bringt die Kriminalisierung der ganzen Sache auch die vermummten Chaoten zutage.
Ich weiß nicht, ob du es mitbekommen hast, aber die Pro-Pyro Initiative wurde von der DFL regelrecht verarscht. Gesprächsbereitschaft andeuten, Auflagen erteilen und nach eInhaltung der Auflagen so tun, als hätte man nie irgendwelche Gesprächsbereitschaft signalisiert. Kann garnicht oft genug Pyro brennen, bevor die Initiative wieder Gespräche einleitet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2013)

Die Frage ist doch auch, warum man auf die Pyro so bestehen muss?

Was bringt es mitten im Spiel die Bengalos & Co. anzünden zu müssen und erstmal den Block im Rauch verschwinden zu lassen?

Stimmung gibt es ohne Pyro auch so 


Von Seiten der DFL gibt es keine Kompromissbereitschaft, aber wie sieht es bei den Pro-Pyro-Initiativen aus?


----------



## Lari (19. Januar 2013)

Das Abbrennen während des Spiels ist ja eher selten, normalerweise beim Einlauf oder beim Tor.
Ich persönliche finde, dass Pyro-Choreographien auch was fürs Auge sind. Vernünftig legalisiert dann auch völlig ungefährlich.

Die Initiative ist sehr kompromissbereit. Es gab als Auflage für weitere Gespräche einen Pyrostopp für drei Spieltage und den DFB-Pokal. Der wurde auch eingehalten aber weitere Gespräche gab es nicht.
Und klar gibts auch Stimmung ohne Pyro, aber ich finde das gehört zum Fussball dazu. Man könnte Silvester ja auch ohne gefährliches Pyro feiern, oder nicht? Gibt ja jedes Jahr genug Verletzte.

Nunja, ist kein Pyro-Thread hier


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

hmmm ich tipp mal auf 3:1 für dortmund. gogo wiswcht mit den fischköppen den boden


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Januar 2013)

Pyro war und ist schxxxe. Plötzlich beissts im Auge und man sieht nix mehr, tolle Stimmung, wirklich...was wird nun die Folge sein? Scanner am Eingang ? Komplette Kameraüberwachung? Wegen diesen Pyro-Schwachmaten....und noch so Feuerwerkskörper als Zugabe...so schlecht, naja die Eintracht war eh schon die unbeliebteste Mannschaft...seufz...es leiden die richtigen Fans, doch ich hoffe man wird endlich mal hart durchgreifen.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

was für ein schützenfest. herrlich


----------



## ego1899 (20. Januar 2013)

Naja das mit der Pyro... Gehört halt wenn in den Block und nich auf´s Spielfeld. Jetzt soll es evtl. sogar Punktabzug geben, die von der DFL sind echt nich mehr ganz sauber...
Und ich weiß schon, jaja "Is doch richtig so und anders kapieren sie es ja nich" bla bla blubber ^^

Und wenn man in der Winterpause mal beim Wintersport eingeschaltet konnte man den Kommentatoren zuhören wie sie sich gegenseitig verbal einen runtergeholt haben wie geil denn doch die Pyro da is und was ja für ne tolle Stimmung herrscht. Komisch, sobald es um Fußball is dann is das alles wieder so furchtbar böse und gefährlich, dabei ist es in diesem Umfeld absolut NICHTS anderes, genau das selbe...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Pyro war und ist schxxxe. Plötzlich beissts im Auge und man sieht nix mehr, tolle Stimmung, wirklich...was wird nun die Folge sein? Scanner am Eingang ? Komplette Kameraüberwachung? Wegen diesen Pyro-Schwachmaten....und noch so Feuerwerkskörper als Zugabe...so schlecht, naja die Eintracht war eh schon die unbeliebteste Mannschaft...seufz...es leiden die richtigen Fans, doch ich hoffe man wird endlich mal hart durchgreifen.



This. Egal in welchem Sport.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Januar 2013)

„Darf meine Mannschaft gewinnen, obwohl sie 89 Minuten über das Feld gestolpert ist wie eine Horde Einbeiniger, und dann macht sie in 90 Minute aus klarer Abseitsprosition und nach grobem Foulspiel die entscheidende Bude?“ Natürlich beantworte ich die Frage gleich selbst: „Sie darf nicht gewinnen, sie MUSS! Glück ist mit die Doofen, und wenn die Doofen unsere Doofen sind, dann ist es kein Glück, sondern die bessere Spielanlage!“


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Januar 2013)

Das mus dem "Dusel"-Fussball ist doch normalerweise der FC Bayern....


----------



## Lari (21. Januar 2013)

Gestern den Bayern zwei Kisten eingeschenkt  In Führung lagen wir sogar auch mal. Die insgesamt 5 Gegentore gehen aber auch in Ordnung 
Schön oft im Fernsehen zu sehen gewesen mit unserer tollen, neuen Fanclub-Flagge. So im direkten Vergleich wirken allerdings sogar 2m x 3m klein, wenn man die 4x4 und mehr Fahnen auf der Süd sieht 

Egal, hat Spaß gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleinen sind auch noch von uns, die verteilen wir immer an Umstehende. Bunteste Ecke im Block


----------



## shadow24 (22. Januar 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Fangfrage:was machen 95% der Aachen-Fans mit ihren fan-schals richtig und die flaggenträger falsch?...sollte man leuten geben die lesen können


----------



## ego1899 (22. Januar 2013)

Hehe ja wie doof, hält er sie voll falsch rum...


----------



## Lari (22. Januar 2013)

Dem Betrachter könnte aufgrund aller anderen Fahnen auffallen, dass sie in eine Richtung wehen. Man könnte jetzt auf die Idee kommen, dass dort Wind über die Tribüne zog. Und wer mal eine Fahne geschwenkt hat bei Wind kann sich in etwa vorstellen, wie blöd es ist gegen den Wind zu schwenken  Auf dem Bild halt ich sie gerade einfach nur fest, die wehte von ganz allein


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2013)

Man könnte auch meinen Ironie wäre ein Landstrich in Süd-Frankreich...


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Januar 2013)

Armin Veh: "Das belastet uns im sportlichen Bereich. Wir werden jeden Tag mit diesem Mist konfrontiert", schimpfte der Coach. "Fragt diese Typen mal, wer bei uns spielt. Das wissen die gar nicht. Die kommen ja nicht mal ins Kino, wenn die Filme ab 18 sind. Wenn wir sportlich bestraft werden wegen diesen Vollidioten, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr."
weiter lesen: http://web.de/magazine/sport/fussball/1liga/17053776-veh-sauer-eintracht-stuermer-absolut-notwendig.html#.A1000145


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2013)

Hab da gestern noch was von der Frankfurter Fanvereinigung gelesen und stimme mit ihnen überein, dass alles, was die Hand verlässt, nicht akzeptabel ist. Eine sportliche Bestrafung ist schwierig. Dresden wurde ja auch wegen Fankrawallen aus dem DFB-Pokal ausgeschlossen. Ist also nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass nach der Aktion am vergangenen Spieltag auch Frankfurt sportlich bestraft wird. Geisterspiel? Punktabzug?
Ich muss trotz der Befürwortung von Pyro im Stadion sagen, dass die Strafen angemessen sind. Leuchtspurmunition, tatsächlich kleine Mörser/Raketen und fliegende Bengalos ist völlig inakzeptabel.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Januar 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja das mit der Pyro... Gehört halt wenn in den Block und nich auf´s Spielfeld. Jetzt soll es evtl. sogar Punktabzug geben, die von der DFL sind echt nich mehr ganz sauber...
> Und ich weiß schon, jaja "Is doch richtig so und anders kapieren sie es ja nich" bla bla blubber ^^
> 
> Und wenn man in der Winterpause mal beim Wintersport eingeschaltet konnte man den Kommentatoren zuhören wie sie sich gegenseitig verbal einen runtergeholt haben wie geil denn doch die Pyro da is und was ja für ne tolle Stimmung herrscht. Komisch, sobald es um Fußball is dann is das alles wieder so furchtbar böse und gefährlich, dabei ist es in diesem Umfeld absolut NICHTS anderes, genau das selbe...



Wird es im Wintersport von fachkundigen Leuten in organisierter Form aufgezogen oder reden wir da, wie im Fussball zuhauf, auch von völlig besoffenen Schwachmaten, welche eine solche Fackel in der Hand haben?
Das du gerade im Fussball von letzterem einen großen Anteil im Fanblock hast, ist in meinen Augen erwiesen. Somit würde ich schon nen Unterschied sehen.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2013)

Ja da widerspreche ich nicht, aber das waren halt auch einfach nur Zuschauer und kein Fachpersonal oder sonstwas. Und die Gefahr geht ja in erster Linie von der Pyro an sich aus, ganz egal ob besoffene Idioten oder nicht und da ist dann da auch kein Unterschied zu machen, ganz einfach.


Ja der Eintracht droht wohl in jedem Fall ein Geisterspiel, was auch völlig nachvollziehbar wäre. Es geht sogar das Gerücht um das es sogar bis zu 3 werden könnten, da man ja in jüngster Zeit schon öfters aufgefallen ist in der Hinsicht...

Aber sportliche Konsequenzen für den Verein finde ich, egal um welchen Club oder um welches Vergehen es auch geht, total inakzeptabel.
Im Fall Dresden sehe ich das genauso. Einen Ausschluss aus einem Wettbewerb aufgrund negativen Fanverhaltens halte ich schon fast für einen Skandal.
Da kann man die Fans des entsprechenden Clubs einfach komplett ausschließen so gut es geht, oder andere Strafen verhängen, aber das sowas dann letztendlich den Sport und auch die Ergebnisse beeinflusst ist einfach nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Ein Verein kann sich noch so bemühen eine Kommunikationsbasis aufzubauen oder sonstige Maßnahmen zur Prävention zu ergreifen, gegen sowas ist man letztenendes einfach machtlos und genau deswegen sind solche wahnwitzigen Überlegungen völlig untragbar.


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2013)

Alemannia: zwweeeeeiiii! Saarbrücken: nuuuuuulll!
Schöner Fussball sieht anders aus, aber mit der neu zusammengewürfelten Restmannschaft den zweiten Sieg in Folge. Diese Woche stehen noch zwei Spiele an. Dortmund II am Mittwoch ist machbar, Offenbacher Kickers am Samstag auch. Ob wir tatsächlich anfangen mal eine Serie hinzulegen? Jedenfalls fürs Ego ganz gut, auch wenn wir den Klassenerhalt wohl finanziell nicht schaffen werden. Sportlich ist er dicke drin.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Januar 2013)

Oh ja, bitte gegen die Oxxenbächer gewinnen! Ich wünsche euch auch ne Siegesserie auf jeden Fall! 


So, 12 der Pyro-Fuzzis sind identifiziert. Und einer hat sich jetzt sogar selbst gestellt, Respekt... Hätt ich ja jetzt nicht erwartet sowas.

http://www.since1899...er-stellt-sich/


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2013)

Alemannias englische Woche ist rum, man hat aus 3 Spielen 5 Punkte geholt mit einer "Kindermannschaft" (Durchschnittsalter: 21,5 Jahre). Davon zwei Auswärtsspiele.
Ja das macht doch Lust auf mehr. Am Freitag gehts gegen den KSC, da bin ich echt mal gespannt ob unsere Jungs dagegen halten können (sind aktuell 1. der 3. Liga).

Etwas bedenklich stimmt mich das neue Hobby unserer Ultras. Die eine Gruppe ist ja mittlerweile raus aus dem Stadion und man dachte es würde nun friedlicher im Stadionumfeld. Aber jetzt fangen sie an die Fahnen der Gegner im eigenen Fanblock (woher auch immer sie sie haben) hochzuhalten und wie gegen Offenbach dann auch zu zerreissen. Offenbach und Saarbrücken waren jetzt nicht unbedingt MAnnschaften mit starken Ultra-Gruppierungen aber der KSC und später in der Saison noch der Hansa Rostock kommen zu uns. Da erwarte ich ja schon, dass die den Spieß umdrehen wollen und die Ultras aufeinander treffen. Muss man als jemand, der mittlerweile auch ne große Fahne zum Stadion trägt aufpassen nicht zwischen die Fronten zu geraten. Vollidioten... -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2013)

Dortmund GOT OWN'D   Nur der HSV <3

Den Bayern wirds aber auch einfach gemacht...


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2013)

Joa, die marschieren durch. Und nächstes Jahr mit neuem Trainer... ich hoff das wird nicht zu langweilig in den kommenden Jahren.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2013)

diesmal muss ich sogar recht geben dass bayern wohl aufn guten weg zur meisterschaft ist,dank des hsv...also bei 12 punkten vorsprung hätte ich dortmund trotzdem noch irgendwie ne chance gegeben die bayern einzuholen,aber 15 punkte udn lewandowski rot gesperrt. das ist dann so spannend wie in spanien mit barca...
wer hätte das gedacht das ausgerechnet der hsv so ein spiel in dortmund hinlegt?ich hab mit einem lockeren 4 oder 5:0 für dortmund gerechnet.udn der anfang mit dem frühen 1:0 liessen mich das auch glauben,aber dann so ein abgefahrenes spiel...unglaublich...hsv der angstgegener von dortmund)))....omg,ich bin ja wieder auf die sch...berichte in der blöd gespannt.die sehen den hsv bestimmt schon wieder auf europakurs,dabei spielen die nach wie vor gegen den abstieg... 

naja im dfb-pokal wird sich aber zeigen wer die beste deutsche mannschaft ist.dortmund wirkt für mich immer noch homogener,geschlossener,flüssiger spielend als die bayern...

und pep muss erstmal zeigen was in ihm steckt.ich glaub nicht das bayern dadurch besser wird oder ein abo auf die meisterschaft bekommt.er hatte einfach das glück barca zu trainieren...


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2013)

Aus Aachen gibts auch Neuigkeiten:
DFB untersagt Neuverpflichtungen, obwohl sie uns keinen Cent gekostet hätten. Verkaufen dürfen wir, umsonst Spieler leihen net, toll.
Dazu läuft heute ein Ultimatum aus: Liquiditätslücke gestopft, sonst Punktabzug. Jeder Depp weiß, dass wir die 1,2 Millionen bis zum Ende hätten, aber der DFB versucht meiner Meinung nach mit aller Gewalt Alemannia aus der 3. Liga wegzudrücken. Sportlich seh ich den Klassenerhalt nämlich mehr als schaffbar. Punktabzug, am letzten Transfertag Neuverpflichtungen untersagen (kann man ja nicht vorher machen, um zumindest notwendige Spieler zu halten...)...
Bald Mittelrheinpokal gegen Windeck, vermutlich 20.02. am Tivoli. Dann noch zwei Siege und wir stehen nächste Saison im DFB-Pokal 

Ach ich frag mich wo das hinführen soll. Ab nächster Saison alles Derbys gegen Sportvereine, die selten ein "alemanniagerechtes" Stadion haben. Wird doch jetzt schon fast alles auf unmögliche Zeiten oder in unser Stadion verlegt, weil sie Sicherheitsbedenken haben. In Liga 4 wird das bestimmt besser >.<
edit: als Anhang noch n Bild vom Spiel gegen KSC. Biste Asi, biste Könisch... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (12. Februar 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> aber der DFB versucht meiner Meinung nach mit aller Gewalt Alemannia aus der 3. Liga wegzudrücken. Sportlich seh ich den Klassenerhalt nämlich mehr als schaffbar



Häh? Aachen steht seit dem Insolvenzantrag doch sowieso als Absteiger fest, da diese angekündigt haben, sich selbst im Falle der Nicht-Eröffnung freiwillig in die Regionalliga zurückzuziehen. Insofern stellt sich die Frage doch gar nicht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja im dfb-pokal wird sich aber zeigen wer die beste deutsche mannschaft ist.dortmund wirkt für mich immer noch homogener,geschlossener,flüssiger spielend als die bayern...



Bayern ist aber bei weitem konstanter. Ok, Dortmund hatte sich jetzt auch nicht sooo dolle Fehler erlaubt, wenn aber, dann richtige. 1:4 gegen den HSV ist schon ein Ding, wenn man sieht, was für ne Aufstellung da stand. Naja, für mich sind beide (FCB und BV auf einem Niveau, im direkten Vergleich wirds spannend.


----------



## Lari (14. Februar 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Häh? Aachen steht seit dem Insolvenzantrag doch sowieso als Absteiger fest, da diese angekündigt haben, sich selbst im Falle der Nicht-Eröffnung freiwillig in die Regionalliga zurückzuziehen. Insofern stellt sich die Frage doch gar nicht...



Das stimmt nicht, das Insolvenzverfahren ist noch nicht eröffnet. Man versucht gerade bis zum Saisonende die Lücke zu schließen (Spielbetrieb ist mittlerweile gesichert). Sollte das gelingen könnte man den Insolvenzantrag zurückziehen und man würde nicht zwangsabsteigen.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2013)

So, der nächste Spieltag steht an...


Ich könnte immer noch kotzen. Habe das Hinspiel gegen Dortmund nich sehen können und hab dann nur von allen Seiten gehört, ich hätte das "Jahrhundertspiel" verpasst und im Eintracht Forum wurde mal gefragt "Was sind eure Highlights 2012" gewesen und die Hälfte aller Posts beinhalteten das besagte Spiel... 

Ich erwarte jetzt noch eine Steigerung selbstverständlich, also einen Sieg, und zwar einen deutlichen! 

Der Meier soll einfach mal wieder seine Stelzen hinhalten, vielleicht geht dann was... ^^



Meier ist übrigens nicht nur zu besten Spieler der Hinrunde gewählt worden, er ist auch Messi´s Lieblingsspieler mittlerweile, seht selbst... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2013)

Der gute DFB... aktuelle Situation:
Alemannia Aachen durfte keine neuen Spieler verpflichten, selbst wenn sie nichts gekostet hätten. Der Kader ist also ausgedünnt.
Jetzt ist morgen das Spiel gegen Erfurt, jedoch liegt die halbe Truppe krank im Bett (Grippe). Der Trainer kann nur auf 10 Feldspieler und 2 Torwarts zurückgreifen. Es wurde Antrag auf Spielverlegung beim DFB gestellt und die sagen einfach mal nö. Dieser Hurenbockverein... bekärftigt mich in der Annahme, dass sie Alemannia Aachen weghaben wollen...


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Februar 2013)

Ahhh welch entspannter CL-Abend mal wieder, armes England  
Mal sehn was die Schalaken heut so machen, ob Drogba heut gegen die trifft ?


----------



## ego1899 (26. Februar 2013)

Hahaha...

Da soll mal einer sagen die Fans der Frankfurter können nur Randale machen!

Manchmal versprühen sie auch nur pure Kreativität und verschönern so das Freiburger Stadtbild! 
Und das ganz ohne Sachschaden... ^^

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/fotos-frankfurt-fans-gestalten-freiburger-ampeln-um?id=69443198




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So und jetzt kommt Gladbach, ein Sieg wäre mal wieder nicht schlecht um das Polster wieder etwas auszubauen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. April 2013)

Hm kaum bin ich ne Zeit nicht aktiv, versauert der Thread...dabei gibt es doch soooo viel Neues !!!

Hier mal die Stellungnahme der Barca-Spieler gestern Nacht:
_Gerard Piqué was the most open, emphatic and honest when speaking to TV3 straight after the match: "They've given us a drubbing; it's as simple as that. There's not much more to say. They're quicker, stronger and play better football".

Piqué did not think that the referee was decisive in the final result: "We don't need to talk about the referee; I don't think he had an influence".

"They were better, we have to congratulate them and step it up in the return leg and think about wrapping up la Liga as soon as possible. We are Barça, we have to go out to win the game at Camp Nou", the international defender concluded.

Goalkeeper Víctor Valdés took the same stance: "We lost to a great team like Bayern. All that remains is for us to pick ourselves up as soon as possible"._

So sehen es die Barca-Spieler - mehr muss man als wohl nicht sagen...
--
Dann heut Abend wieder großer Sport: BVB-Real - Fußballherz was willst Du mehr ?! Bier auf, Freunde her, Beamer an, es geht weiter :-)
--
Herta kommt zurück in die 1. Liga - naja ein Jahr ohne Hauptstadtclub war schon komisch oder ? Ok die können nicht mal Flughäfen bauen 
--
Götze zu Bayern: Wahnsinn - wußtet Ihr das er als Kind in Bayern-Bettwäsche geschlafen hat und aus München kommt...mal sehn ob es beim BvB sportiche Fans gibt heut Abend oder so ekelhaft zugeht wie beim Neuer damals...immer dran denken: es ist nur Fußball
--


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. April 2013)

Naja, aus München kommt er nicht.

Er ist 120km entfernt geboren und mit 6 Jahren sind sie nach Dortmund gezogen.


----------



## Derulu (24. April 2013)

Der Schiedsrichter hatte keine Schuld an der Niederlager...eventuell an der Höhe (siehe angefügtes Bild^^), aber nicht an der Niederlage selbst - wobei ich mich grade frage, wieso es 2 zusätzliche Schiedsrichter gibt jetzt und es wird noch weniger gesehen als davor (am wenigsten von den zusätzlichen Schgiedsrichtern, die bei beiden "irreguläreren" Toren der Münchner grade mal 1-2m wegstanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. April 2013)

Diese zusätzlichen Torrichter dürfen nur mitteilen, ob der Ball im Tor war oder nicht und ob es Ecke gibt oder nicht.

Sowas wie Handspiele & Co. dürfen sie dem Hauptschiri nicht mitteilen.


----------



## Derulu (24. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Diese zusätzlichen Torrichter dürfen nur mitteilen, ob der Ball im Tor war oder nicht und ob es Ecke gibt oder nicht.
> 
> Sowas wie Handspiele & Co. dürfen sie dem Hauptschiri nicht mitteilen.



Das wurde eigentlich schon geändert, diese laut UEFA "Additional Assistent Referees" sollen laut Vorgabe den Schiedsrichter bei allen Dingen in Strafraumnähe unterstützen... oder aus Wikipedia:


*Additional Assistant Referee *
 In der UEFA Europa League wurden in der Saison 2009/10 sogenannte _additional assistant referees_, umgangssprachlich Torrichter genannt, eingesetzt. AARs sind auf Höhe der Torlinie positioniert und unterstützen den Schiedsrichter bei Aktionen in Strafraumnähe. Die UEFA wollte damit Fehlentscheidungen entgegenwirken und die öffentliche Debatte über technische Hilfsmittel im Fußball eindämmen. Die Maßnahme erzielte zu Beginn nicht den gewünschten Effekt und führte teilweise zu einem verstärkten Ruf nach der Zulassung von technischen Hilfsmitteln wie dem Videobeweis, die auch bereits beim Eishockey oder American Football zum Einsatz kommen. Die FIFA und UEFA stehen dieser Idee jedoch skeptisch gegenüber.[sup][1][/sup] [sup][2][/sup] [sup][3][/sup] [sup][4][/sup] [sup][5][/sup] [sup][6][/sup] Seit der Saison 2010/11 kommen die Additional Assistant Referees auch in der UEFA Champions League zum Einsatz.


Sie haben ja im übrigen auch die beiden Hands nicht gesehen (eines davon wäre eigentlich ziemlich klar Efmeter)


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. April 2013)

In Strafraumnähe..... Und was ist im Strafraum?

Einfach nur Nutzlos sind die Torrichter gestern gewesen.

Video-Beweise werden wohl nie wirklich kommen, da die Übertragungszeiten nicht mehr planbar sind.

So ein NHL-Spiel, was effektiv 60 min geht, dauert zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden. Football auch bis zu 3h+. Und beim Baseball wird solange gespielt, bis einer gewonnen hat. Durchschnittliche Dauer eines MLB-Spiels ca. 3h. Kann aber auch mal 6h dauern oder auch nur 2.


----------



## shadow24 (24. April 2013)

also die schiris waren gestern neben barca die einzigen die auf dem platz standen und null leistung abgerufen haben...
bayern hätte unter umständen zwei tore wegen foulspiels und abseits aberkannt werden müssen,dafür haben sie zwei handelfer nicht bekommen.das nenn ich mal ausgleichende gerechtigkeit,wenn man mit solchen tomatenschiris zu tun bekommt...

unterm strich bleibt eine grandios aufspielende bayerische mannschaft,die auf eine überforderte spanische elf traf,deren unbesiegbarkeitsnimbus so langsam zerbröckelt...lang genug haben sie ja europa dominiert.wird zeit das barca mal vom thron gestossen wird
udn heute abend heisst es dortmund die daumen drücken...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2013)

Bin echt beeindruckt vom FCB. Habe schon lange nicht mehr so eine reife Mannschaft gesehen, eigentlich seit dem FCB aus Spanien. Was die gestern geritten hat weiß ich auch nicht. Das war irgendwie nicht der FC Barcelona, den man kennt. Lag es an Messi ? Kann man denken. In der Liga reicht es auch ohne Messi, aber in der CL merkt man, dass er den Unterschied macht. Und wenn er dann mal verletzt ist oder im Spiel sehr zugestellt wird (oder beides zusammen), zieht das gleich die ganze Mannschaft runter.

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber der Fc Bayern ist diese Saison die stärkste Mannschaft in Europa. Zum Thema Götze: Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich froh, dass er in Deutschland bleibt. vor 3 Jahren wäre so ein Talent noch nach Spanien oder England gegangen, aber grade an Götze merkt man, dass die BuLi endgültig die Stufe der spanischen und englischen Liga erreicht hat. Und dass Bayern den Mannschaft die Spieler weggklaut ist doch normal. Dortmund hat auch Reus geholt. Ein Spieler will immer dahin, wo er meint noch was lernen zu können. Grade in solch einem Alter. Für die 37 Million Tacken kann man ne Menge einkaufen, und ein Götze ist jetzt nicht DER Spieler, der ne Mannschaft trägt.


----------



## Xidish (24. April 2013)

Nabend ...

Ich bin zwar weder Fußballexperte noch BVB Fan.
Doch irgendwie finde ich, daß der Schir heute scheinbar gekauft ist.

Früher gab es bei deratigen Attacken auf den Towart mindestens eine gelbe Karte - heute nix.
Dann bekommt ein Dortmunder das gestreckte Bein fast an den Kopf, was er versucht zu verhindern (logisch auch).
Was passiert, Madrider bekommen den Freistoß.
Auch die Situation zuletzt im Strafraum fand ich grenzwertig.
Ich meine der Dortmunder wäre nicht gestürzt, wenn nicht nachgeholfen worden wäre - wie es aber gemacht wurde.

alles in allem - imo 'n komischer Schiri ... was für 'ne Pfeife


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. April 2013)

Grad das 3:1 !

Sehr geil.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2013)

alden, der mann is ne maschine oO


----------



## Xidish (24. April 2013)

Auch als Nichtdortmundfan finde ich das auch seeeeeeehr nett. 

oo 4:1 lalalallalala

Und die Gerechtigkeit gibt's doch noch.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Auch als Nichtdortmundfan finde ich das auch seeeeeeehr nett.
> 
> oo 4:1 lalalallalala
> 
> Und die Gerechtigkeit gibt's doch noch.



jupp wie gesagt wurde: wer ne karte fordert bekommt meist selber eine 

aber sehr krasses spiel. das finale ist in sack und tüten


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2013)

Und was gibt es schöneres als ein deutsches Finale im Wembley-Stadion


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2013)

und das gestrige spiel bestätigt wieder was ich die ganze saison schon zu meinen kumpels sage:der einzige verein der bayern gefährlich werden kann ist dortmund...also das deutsche finale,was in greifbare nähe gerückt ist wird sehr spannend werden udn ich weiss nicht wer von beiden da siegen wird.im dfb-pokal war es eine relativ klare sache,auch wenn es nur 1:0 ausging,aber mittlerweile ist dortmund wieder in der spur und das wird für die bayern bestimmt nicht so leicht wie gegen barca(alleine so ein satz zu schreiben bringt mich zum schmunzeln)...
dortmund und bayern sind nicht nur national das mass aller dinge sondern wohl auch international,wie die beiden vereine eindrucksvoll gezeigt haben...udn auch wenn immer noch die gefahr besteht das man stolpern kann im rückspiel wenn ein schnelles tor für die spanier fällt, so zeigt sich doch das ein führungswechsel der nationen im fussball bevorsteht.lange genug hatten die deutschen fussballfans auch darauf warten müssen.udn jetzt ist es nicht nur der fc bayern münchen sondern auch borussia dortmund...


----------



## Fremder123 (25. April 2013)

Ich bin ja in einer sehr entspannten Ausgangslage. Weder Dortmund- noch Bayern-Fan, darum einfach für beide deutsche Mannschaften. Wer dann im Finale gewinnt ist folglich nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache eine Mannschaft aus Schland.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. April 2013)

Großartig, einfach großartig. Im Fußball ist ja alles möglich, aber ein Deutsches Finale scheint sicher. Und als Bayern-Fan + Mitglied muß ich sagen, daß ein BVB in gestriger Verfassung durchaus auch den Titel holen kann - wow zwei Traumspiele in 24 Stunden, besser gehts nicht. Adios Espana hasta luego :-)


----------



## Derulu (25. April 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Großartig, einfach großartig. Im Fußball ist ja alles möglich, aber ein Deutsches Finale scheint sicher. Und als Bayern-Fan + Mitglied muß ich sagen, daß ein BVB in gestriger Verfassung durchaus auch den Titel holen kann - wow zwei Traumspiele in 24 Stunden, besser gehts nicht. Adios Espana hasta luego :-)



Dich möcht ich sehen, wenn's am Dienstag zur Überraschung aller plötzlich doch 3:0 und Mittwoch 5:0 ausgeht ^^ (im Fußball ist alles möglich, wie du gesagt hast - wer hätte gedacht, dass Barca nach dem 0:2 in Mailand, ohne wirkliche Torchance dort, zuhause mit 4:0 gewinnt und noch weitere gröbere Torchancen auslässt)


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2013)

ich trau mich zwar nicht so ganz den gedanken aufzugreifen derulu,aber ich erinner mich an ein bayernspiel gegen arsenal das im hinspiel 3:0 ausgegangen ist udn wo es eigentlich im rückspiel nur ein pflichttermin geben sollte da die bayern ja eh schon weiter waren.udn dann began das grosse zittern...und gipfelte zum schluss der spielzeit in diesem unseligen eckfahnentanz der bayern,wo man sich fast schon fremdschämen musste...wers gesehen hat weiss was ich meine...

und das war gegen arsenal...


----------



## Wolfmania (25. April 2013)

immer skeptisch, typisch deutsche Eigenschaft Derulu... Aber wer soll denn bitte glauben, daß Barca 5 (!) Tore nächste Woche schießt...und bei einem Gegentor....selbst bei Real ist dies fragwürdig gegen einen wiedererstarkten BVB. Die Götter müßten schon sehr verrückt sein dies zuzulassen


----------



## Derulu (25. April 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> immer skeptisch, typisch deutsche Eigenschaft Derulu...



Ich bin Österreicher^^



Wolfmania schrieb:


> Aber wer soll denn bitte glauben, daß Barca 5 (!) Tore nächste Woche schießt...und bei einem Gegentor....selbst bei Real ist dies fragwürdig gegen einen wiedererstarkten BVB. Die Götter müßten schon sehr verrückt sein dies zuzulassen



Keiner...aber wer hätte gedacht, dass Bayern 1999 die Champions League nicht gewinnt (sogar noch ohne Verlängerung das Finale verliert), wo doch die 90 Minuten schon rum und nur 3 Minten Nachspielzeit angezeigt waren? Oder, dass 2005 Milan NICHT Champions League Sieger wird, wo man doch zur Pause 3:0 vorne und der FC Liverpool hoffnungslos unterlegen war


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2013)

Barca hat schonmal nen Rückstand aufgeholt. Auch in der Höhe. Nur hat Mailand nicht ansatzweise die Qualitäten des FCB. Und man sollte bedenken: schießen die Bayern ein Tor, muss Barca 2 drauflegen. Und erstmal müssen sie 4 schießen


----------



## Xidish (1. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Barca hat schonmal nen Rückstand aufgeholt.


Nur heute werden sie es wohl nicht mehr schaffen - nicht bei einem jetzigen 7:0 nun für den FCB.

Willkommen zum baldigen erstmaligem deutsch/deutschem Finale.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2013)

Was ist bloß mit Barca los... natürlich waren sie geschwächt, es fehlten ne Menge an Führungsspieler. Sie sind aber selbst ohne diese Spieler total ideenlos und ich möchte schon sagen langweilig. Andererseits Hut ab, Bayern. Mit solch einer Leistung sollte Dortmund locker zu schaffen sein.

Deutschland ist CL SIeger


----------



## Legendary (1. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mit solch einer Leistung sollte Dortmund locker zu schaffen sein.


Hoffentlich nicht, scheiß Bayern!


----------



## Xidish (1. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, mag Bayern nicht!^^


Fixed

Mal nicht so abfällig werden!
Hier schwingst Du große Töne.
Wenn Du jedoch vor einem Bayer stehen würdest (mit eingezogenem ***), würdest Du wahrscheinlich alles machen -
nur nicht zu denen scheiß Bayern sagen. 

bt

Ich selber fand das spiel nun nicht grad so berauschend - aber dafür umso mehr das Eigentor.
Genau so habe ich es in meiner Karriere bei Fifa 13 geschafft - allerdings noch mit voller Schusskraft. 

Da ich kein Fan von Beiden bin - möge der Bessere gewinnen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2013)

Ist Legendary kein Bayer ? Also ausm Süden kommt er auf jeden Fall


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, Bayern 4 ever!


fixed


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ist bloß mit Barca los... natürlich waren sie geschwächt, es fehlten ne Menge an Führungsspieler. Sie sind aber selbst ohne diese Spieler total ideenlos und ich möchte schon sagen langweilig.



K.a., die sind schon seit der Rückrunde eigentlich nur noch ein Schatten der Vorrunde (wenn man da vom Spiel in Glasgow absieht), sowohl im Pokal (wo Real ralativ problemlos gewonnen hat) über die Champions League (schlechte Spiele gegen Paris, ohne Messi wären sie da schon raus gewesen, mit einem einzigen Ausreißer nach oben, dem 4:0 gegen Milan, im Hinspiel aber auch absolut ideenlos) oder die Meisterschaft, wo sie sich seit Winter auch immer wieder Mühen (selbst gegen Teams, die gegen den Abstieg kämpfen - auch letztes Wochenende hat Messi bei seinem Kurzeinsatz ihnen den einen Punkt gerettet). Die wirken teilweise auch nicht vollfit (im Herbst waren die deutlich spritziger), fast so, als hätten sie, seit Vilanova mit Krebs ausgefallen ist, den Einsatz und die totale Mitarbeit im Training etwas "schleifen" lassen (wenn, dann vermutlich eher unterbewußt), weil ja eh "nur" der Co-Trainer das Kommando über hat


----------



## Legendary (2. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Fixed
> 
> Mal nicht so abfällig werden!
> Hier schwingst Du große Töne.
> ...



Hä was bitte?!


Ich wohne in BAYERN! Ich darf hier scheiß Bayern sagen so oft und so viel ich will und ich sag das auch meinem besten Kumpel, den ich seit 20 Jahren kenne, dass ich Bayern hasse. 

Ein Verein, der sich alles und jeden kauft und sowieso immer gewinnt weil er nur Überflieger in der Mannschaft hat...wow macht wirklich Spaß. In nem Spiel würde man ja Cheater brüllen, bei den Bayern isses geil! ;D


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2013)

Bye Bye Fergie

http://sport.orf.at/stories/2180924/2180926/


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2013)

Oha... damit hab ich nicht gerechnet.

Hätte eher irgendwann die Schlagzeile erwartet, dass er auf der Trainerbank eingeschlafen und nicht mehr aufgewachtist.

Aber somit hat nach mehr als 25 Jahren mal ein anderer die Chance Titel mit diesem Verein zu gewinnen.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2013)

ich hatte auch damit gerechnet das er irgendwann bei einem spiel sich ans herz fasst udn ausm stadion getragen wird...

sir alex ferguson geht von bord...naja,bald folgt ihm ein bayer...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was die Bayern vorhaben... aber es scheint, dass sie sich ne Über-Mannschaft zusammenbauen.

Lewandowski - Rooney im Sturm ... wenn sie das wirklich durchziehen, Hut ab.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was die Bayern vorhaben... aber es scheint, dass sie sich ne Über-Mannschaft zusammenbauen.
> 
> Lewandowski - Ronney im Sturm ... wenn sie das wirklich durchziehen, Hut ab.




ronney?und was ist mit mandzukic?ich mein pizza und gomez sind dann eh ersatz,aber noch zwei stürmer dazu?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2013)

Mandzukic wäre dann mit Gomez Edel-Reservist.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Bayern so viel investieren würde. Gomez und Mandzukic können meiner Meinung nach genau so viel wie Rooney, welcher zur Zeit nicht mal Stammspieler ist. Und ManU wird sicherlich nicht sehr viel von den 65 Millionen € Marktwert runtergehen, weil er auch noch 2 Jahre Vertrag hat. Dazu dann noch Lewa... ich glaube es um ehrlich zu sein nicht. Finanziell wären sie aber sicher in der Lage.

Mal schauen, was Pep bevorzugt.


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2013)

Warum kaufen sie eigentlich Messi nicht? Ich meine hey, dann haben sie bald alle weltbesten Spieler zusammengekratzt und keiner will mehr gegen Bayern antreten weil eh jeder 0:10 verliert.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Warum kaufen sie eigentlich Messi nicht? Ich meine hey, dann haben sie bald alle weltbesten Spieler zusammengekratzt und keiner will mehr gegen Bayern antreten weil eh jeder 0:10 verliert.



Na und? Wieviele Vereine machen das schon seit Jahren, gar Jahrzenten?


----------



## Legendary (9. Mai 2013)

Ka ist mir auch egal, mir fällts eben bei Bayern massiv auf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2013)

Im Falle Götze ist es mir sogar lieber, dass er in Deutschland bleibt. Und wenn schon nicht bei Dortmund, dann bei Bayern. 

Wer weiß, wie es ihm in Ausland ergangen wäre. In dem Alter...


----------



## Derulu (15. Mai 2013)

Die nächste Ära ist plötzlich beendet:


*Schaaf und Werder trennen sich mit sofortiger Wirkung
*


----------



## shadow24 (15. Mai 2013)

jo,habs auch schon gehört...schaaf ist halt ein mann von ehre und hat gesehen das er seine mannschaft nicht mehr erreicht und die mit glück die 1.liga geschafft haben.jetzt zieht er die reissleine nachdem er die mannschaft gerettet hat.passt zu ihm.ich mochte schaaf immer sehr gerne...mal sehen ob er der bundesliga erhalten bleibt...


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2013)

Hmm... es war sein Wunsch, dass er am letzten Spieltag nicht mehr auf der Bank sitzt.


Werder war in den letzten Jahren ja eh so ne komische Mannschaft, mal sehr gut, mal sehr schlecht.


----------



## Derulu (15. Mai 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mal sehen ob er der bundesliga erhalten bleibt...



RedBull Salzburg zeigt angeblich sehr reges Interesse, vor allem nachdem man nun voraussichtlich nicht österreichischer Meister wird, im Pokal im Halbfinale gegen einen Drittligisten, der noch dazu ein "Satellitenklub" des Vereins ist, ausgeschieden und in der Championsleague Quali am F91 Düdelingen aus Luxemburg gescheitert ist - laut diverser österreichischer Medien hat Herr Schaaf bereits in Salzburg eine Immobilie erworben


----------



## shadow24 (15. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> RedBull Salzburg zeigt angeblich sehr reges Interesse, vor allem nachdem man nun voraussichtlich nicht österreichischer Meister wird, im Pokal im Halbfinale gegen einen Drittligisten, der noch dazu ein "Satellitenklub" des Vereins ist, ausgeschieden und in der Championsleague Quali am F91 Düdelingen aus Luxemburg gescheitert ist - laut diverser österreichischer Medien hat Herr Schaaf bereits in Salzburg eine Immobilie erworben




hui,sehr gut informiert...
udn redbull salzburg war (und ist) ja so der fc bayern von österreich...also eine gute adresse für schaaf.und der formiert,falls er denn tatsächlich da hin geht, da bestimmt auch wieder eine gute mannschaft aus dem zuletzt sieglosen kader...


----------



## Derulu (16. Mai 2013)

Und der nächste Kracher:

David Beckham beendet Karriere (paul Sccholes übriegns auch, der aber schon zum wiederholten Mal) 

http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/david-beckham/beendet-seine-giganten-karriere-30427840.bild.html


----------



## shadow24 (17. Mai 2013)

naja,der gute alte becks hat ja eigentlich schon in LA sein abschied gefeiert.jetzt war er letzte saison für ein nettes sümmchen,das nich mal er ablehnen konnte,zum maskottchen von psg geworden...aber die karriere endete doch schon vor längerer zeit bei ihm....


----------



## ego1899 (17. Mai 2013)

Jaaaa, dass muss ich genauso unterschreiben...

Becks ist wie eine Band, die schon ihre zwölfte Abschiedstournee macht um wieder Geld in die Kasse zu spülen... 


Das letzte an was ich mich erinnere war sein Elfmeter bei der EM in... was war das... Portugal?

Sein Schuss beim Elfmeterschießen über die Latte konnte man schon als Homerun bezeichnen.
Der Kommentator meinte damals nur: "Die Kinder in Asien freuen sich über einen neuen Ball..."

Unvergesslich, unser Becks...


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2013)

so,jetzt ist es amtlich:götze kann beim cl-finale nur zuschauen...
aber mal ganz ehrlich,ich wäre mir als trainer nicht ganz sicher gewesen ob ich den jungen auflaufen lassen sollte,da er ja nächste saison bei dem verein spielt,dem er am we den grossen triumph der saison versauen könnte...würde das nicht bei jeder aktion in seinem kopf rumspuken?oder er würde gar ein entscheidendes tor schiessen,wie würden die teamkollegen der nächsten saison darauf reagieren?also irgendwo ist das professionelle dann auch weg...vielleicht rettet klopp ihn auch nur vor sich selbst...


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2013)

Naja solange ich bei einem Verein spiele würde ich auch dafür alles geben, ganz egal ob ich kommende Saison für den Gegner kicken würde.

Wenn er dann zum Buhmann bei den Fans werden würde, weil er ihnen 3 Tore reinhaut und sie die CL verlieren würde das nur zeigen wie beknackt sie sind.
Dafür wird er nunmal geholt und wenn die Situation anders wäre, würde er beispielsweise ein Bazi sein und vor einem Wechsel zu Barca stehen und die beiden treffen im Finale aufeinander würde man auch volle Vereinstreue von ihm erwarten, daher ist das ganze so lächerlich.

Aber aufgrund des ganzen Drucks hat der junge Kerl wahrscheinlich auch viel zu viel im Kopf, wahrscheinlich ist es sogar besser so...

Ich hab nur gelesen das er nicht spielt, ich weiß aber gar nicht wieso... Für mich kommt das nämlich jetzt nich sonderlich "überraschend", daher hab ich mir den Rest des Artikels geschenkt... 


Achso und...

EUROOOOOPA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Mai 2013)

er soll angeblich verletzt sein,aber vlt nimmt ihn klopp auch nur aus der schusslinie...wie auch immer ich denke es ist am besten so...

ach und geiles bild der frankfurter fans,ego...


----------



## zoizz (23. Mai 2013)

Scheisse scheisse scheisse!

Samstag Fuba. Und ich darf zu Juniorchefs Hochzeitsfeier ...
Hoffentlich gibts Verlängerung und so.
Aber ich tippe mal 3:1 für die Bazen -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2013)

Wie sich alle über den Panzer aufgeregt haben, deutsche Panzer sind halt Qualitätsware  Allerdings werden Frankfurt und Freiburg sich sehr strecken müssen, um in der EL was zu schaffen. Da wäre der Einzug in die nächste Runde schon nen Erfolg, das wissen aber auch alle  

Bin froh, dass der HSV nochmal ne Saison darüber nachdenken kann, wo man im Moment steht. Arnesen wurde gefeuert, die Medien wussten es natürlich wieder zuerst, nun werden Schmadtke und Magath, selbst Hoogma als Nachfolger gehandelt. Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Arnesen zu entlassen war wohl der richtige Schritt, nur darf man jetzt erstmal 1. ne Ablöse zahlen und 2. sich wen neuen suchen, was zeitnah passieren muss. Mit Son muss verlängert werden, der Nachwuchsbereich muss auf Vordermann gebracht werden und, am wichtigsten, der Kader muss vorbereitet werden.

So ne Gümmelsaison wie letzte (erst Abstiegskandidat Nr.1, 2x klare Siege gegen Dortmund, danach CL-Kandidat, dann 9:2 gg Bayern, dann im Niemalsland der Tabelle, dann doch noch EL-Kandidat...) muss nicht sein, obwohl ich jetzt mit Platz 7 mehr als zufrieden bin. Ich meine, nach den ersten Spielen konnte man das nicht erwarten.


----------



## BoP78 (25. Mai 2013)

Wundert mich, dass zum Finale heute noch nix hier drin steht 

Als Schalker hat man heute Abend kein leichtes Leben, aber hier und jetzt bekunde ich meine Ruhrpottsolidarität: auf gehts Lüdenscheid, haut die Bauern weg!


----------



## Edou (25. Mai 2013)

Als Schalker halte ich normalerweiße zu keinem, aber zu Dortmund halten? Naaaaw.  Ich halte auch nicht direkt zu Bayern. Ich halte eher zu Jupp Heynckes. Wenn der diese Saison alles reißt, hat Pep nen schweres Leben. ^.^ 
Daher dürfen die Bayern ruhig das Triple holen.


----------



## orkman (25. Mai 2013)

ich hoffe der bvb gewinnt ... bin eher für den underdog ...
befürchte dennoch noch immer dass die bayern wohl oder übel gewinnen werden ;(


----------



## BoP78 (25. Mai 2013)

Edou schrieb:


> Als Schalker halte ich normalerweiße zu keinem, aber zu Dortmund halten? Naaaaw.  Ich halte auch nicht direkt zu Bayern. Ich halte eher zu Jupp Heynckes. Wenn der diese Saison alles reißt, hat Pep nen schweres Leben. ^.^
> Daher dürfen die Bayern ruhig das Triple holen.



Da mir:

A) ein schwarz-gelber aufrichtig zum Derbysieg gratuliert hat
 ein schwarz-gelber ein Schalke-Fanpaket geschenkt hat und
C) mein bester Kumpel aus Studienzeiten einer von denen ist

muss ich heute Ruhrpottsolidarität zeigen. Aber ab morgen wird wieder gelästert


----------



## Edou (25. Mai 2013)

Ich hab nix gegen die Bienchen, auch als Schalker. Nen recht guter Kumpel ist auch BVB fan, aber ich gönne es Heynckes mehr als den Dortmundern. Von mir aus dürften beide Vereine im Wembley bis ins nächste Jahr hinein versauern.


----------



## BoP78 (25. Mai 2013)

Ohja - Elferschießen bis über den Bundesligastart hinaus - das wärs^^


----------



## Edou (25. Mai 2013)

Exakt meine Gedanken.  Ich denke mal es sind noch gut 7 Minuten mit Nachspielzeit.
Was ne Parade...respekt an den alten Mann^^


----------



## Edou (25. Mai 2013)

Gratulation Heynckes! Und Robben dafür dass er nochmal treffen durfte ^^

Aber nen bisschen Mitleid habe ich grade schon für die Bienchen. 

Aber sorry fürn Doppelpost. Musste sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2013)

Man hat wohl die momentan besten beiden Mannschaft gesehen. Dortmund hat sich wirklich gut geschlagen, und ich glaube, die Enttäuschung ist nicht so groß, wenn man mal betrachtet, was für ne CL Saison sie gespielt haben. Die war überragend.

Bayern ist diese Saison nah an der Perfektion. Den Druck hat man zu Beginn gespürt, am Ende haben sie aber verdient gewonnen. 

Ein würdiges Finalspiel, an solchen Tagen freut man sich erst Recht, Deutscher zu sein


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch Bayern. Nach dieser Saison war es verdient, obwohl ich mir gewünscht habe, dass der BVB den Pott holt.

Aber: Sowohl der Schiri beim Malaga-Spiel als auch der heutige hatten nicht ihre besten Tage.....


----------



## BoP78 (25. Mai 2013)

Der Schiri hatte nicht seinen besten Tag ist sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt.
Da hätten heute 3 Mann vom Platz fliegen MÜSSEN.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Mai 2013)

Leute wenn da welche vom Platz geflogen wären hatte es kein Engländer verstanden, das ist ein internationaler Wettbewerb, und für ein Endspiel war es sehr fair. Ich konnte keinen nennenswerten Fehler des Schiris erkennen.


----------



## LarsW (27. Mai 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Leute wenn da welche vom Platz geflogen wären hatte es kein *Engländer* verstanden, das ist ein *internationaler Wettbewerb*, und für ein Endspiel war es sehr fair. Ich konnte keinen nennenswerten Fehler des Schiris erkennen.



Und da es gerade ein internationaler Wettbewerb ist,muss man ja nicht gleiche spielen bzw. pfeifen wie in der Premier League.Klar,es geht hier um was- aber Fairness sollte immer an erster Stelle stehen (Stichwort: Ribéry,Lewandowski,Dante.)
Der einzige Fehler den ich sehe,war das Foul von Dante.Nicht nur das er schon Gelb hatte (Und das Foul an sich schon eindeutig Rot gewesen wäre.),es war auch schlicht weg ´ne Notbremse bzw. einer Vereitelung einer Torchance d.H Rot.

Aber wie Klopp schon gesagt hat: "hätte,hätte bringt nix.wir haben den pott nich."


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2013)

also bei dante hat er meiner meinung nach fingerspitzengefühl gezeigt,denn ein elfer zu verschulden ist schon immer sch...genug.und immer öfter lese ich das eine karte dazu eine doppelte bestrafung bedeutet.gerade bei torhütern ist dies ja meist der fall,wenn beim sprung zum ball der tw in die beine greift was bei dem tempo meist nicht ohne geht und was sollte der tw auch sonst machen?wenn der stehen bleibt schiebt der stürmer den ball locker an ihm vorbei...

hier in dem fall war es nun dante der reuss ansprang.aber das war meiner meinung nach nicht absichtlich,sondern ein blöder unfall(wer nach dem foul auf dantes gesicht geachtet hat,der hätte gesehen das der das nicht wollte).udn so hat es der schiri auch gesehen...

bei ribbery und lewandowski war es allerdings total anders:die hätten beide rot verdient.so darf sich ein profi nicht verhalten udn gerade weil so viele zuschauen.das war grosser mist.erst der wischer von rib udn dann die fiese aktion von lewandowski.so schön mit bedacht nochmal auf den knöchel des am boden liegenden bayern spielers draufgelatscht.dafür hätte er auch gleich duschen gehen müssen...passenderweise war es für beide nicht so der tag...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach hat der Schiri bei Dante gut reagiert. Natürlich hat er erstmal gefoult - Elfmeter. In der Situation, einem Finale, auch noch einem Finale des wichtigsten europäischen Pokals, Rot zu zeigen (in der Situation) hat eine große Tragweite. Elfmeter hat gereicht. Dante ist zum Ball gegangen, hat dabei Reus umgestoßen und den Ball verfehlt. Es war kein brutales Foul, sondern einfach nur, um den Ball zu bekommen.

Bei Ribery und BESONDERS bei Lewandowski hätte er Rot zeigen müssen. Was Ribery gemacht hat ist einfach nur dumm und gehört nicht in den Sport. Lewandowski hat hingegen auf den Knöchel eines auf den Boden liegenden Spielers getreten, ohne Grund. Ich verstehe es um ehrlich zu sein nicht. Aber naja.

tl;dr : war alles nicht spiel-entscheidend, hätte es aber nochmal spannend gemacht.


----------



## Derulu (28. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lewandowski hat hingegen auf den Knöchel eines auf den Boden liegenden Spielers getreten, *ohne Grund*. Ich verstehe es um ehrlich zu sein nicht. Aber naja.



Da (erfahrungsgemäss) viele Verteidiger im Normalfall gerne mal mit versteckten kleinen Fouls arbeiten (das gehört nun mal dazu, vor allem auf dem Niveau, als Innenverteidiger, da verhält sich normalerweise aber auch ein sürmer nicht viel anders - hat was mit "zermürben" zu tun) und vermutlich auch verbale Nettigkeiten verteilt wurden (man erinnere sich an den ungekrönten Meister dieses "Fachs", Marco Matterazzi, der damit Italien unter anderem einen Weltmeistertitel gesichert hat - ohne Zidanes Kopfstoss hätten die Franzosen wohl noch gehen die stehend platten Italiener wohl noch gewonnen in den letzten 10 Minuten  ), nehme ich an, dass es nicht wirklich absolut grundlos war, sondern eher so etwas eine Retourkutsche (die sich so trotzdem nicht gehört)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2013)

WENN ich mich an jemanden rächen will, dann doch eher wie Ribery, nen Ellenbogen leicht ins Gesicht oder den typischen Wischer. Aber auf den Fuss eines am Boden liegenden Spielers treten... so sehr Frust bei Lewandowski da war, so sehr sollte er sowas nicht machen. Das ist Körperverletzung.


----------



## BattleMcStruggle (29. Mai 2013)

Champions League hinter und das Pokal-Finale vor uns, da legt man am besten noch ein Länderspiel zwischen!

Immerhin werden heute ein paar Hamburger Jungs ihre Chance bekommen. Equador wird allerdings dennoch zu stark sein heute.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Mai 2013)

das kann in der tat knapp werden denn ecuador ist platz 10 in der weltrangliste und überflügelt damit eine manschaft die nicht ganz unbedeutend ist:brasilien...b-profis gegen südamerikachamps...mal schauen...


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Mai 2013)

ich sage: diese Reise ist die letzte Chance für einige wie Poldi und co., sonst übernehmen die jungen Talente deren Plätze. Mal sehen...Löw steht so unter Druck, grad nach dem Höhenflug der BuLi, daß er keine Fehler machen will. Nicht zu beneiden in den nächsten Monaten der Jogi :-)


----------



## Derulu (29. Mai 2013)

Oh, dem MSV Duisburg wurde die Lizenz für 2013/2014 verweigert, womit sie absteigen und der SV Sandhausen oben bleibt (es sei denn, der Einspruch, der innerhalb einer Woche eingelegt werden kann geht durch)


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2013)

tja,was kann man aus dem gestrigen spiel ableiten?eine südamerikanische mannschaft die offenbar keine lust hatte sich übermässig anzustrengen udn schon gar nicht vor dem wichtigen spiel gegen argentinien auch noch verletzen wollte, gegen eine b-mannschaft die sich durch die beiden schnellen tore in ein rausch spielte und in der 2.hz trotzdem ins schwimmen geriet udn fast sogar noch glücklich sein konnte das adler den einen oder anderen schuss so super pariert hat udn nicht noch ein unetschieden wie beim 4:4 gegen schweden dabei rauskam...
ich denke die usa unter klinsi wird sonntag ganz anders auftreten.vor allem werden die sich vorm spiel richtig warm machen im gegensatz zu ecuador...da kann man mal sehen was in dieser b-mannschaft wirklich steckt.interessant auch dabei das trainerduell löw gegen seinen alten freund und mentor klinsmann...


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Juni 2013)

zum Spiel gegen USA: Es wird wieder eine Nummer 3 im Tor gesucht :-)
zum Triple:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2013)

Respekt an Guardiola, sein Deutsch ist nach einem halben Jahr besser als das von so manchen, die schon ihr Leben lang hier leben


----------



## Shmandric (27. Juli 2013)

Ui, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Dortmund das hinkriegt  Respekt.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

Respekt angekommen hehe weg mit den Bayern ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2013)

Super Spiel heute.

Neuer hätte den Patzer beim 1:0 vielleicht nicht gemacht, aber die anderen 3 Tore hätte er auch nicht verhindert.

Daher haben wir heute verdient gewonnen


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2013)

schönes spiel und klasse leistung von dortmund...trotzdem würde ich das spiel nicht überbewerten,denn pep experementiert noch ein bischen mit der mannschaft,zudem fehlten mit ribbery und dante zwei der absoluten leistungsträger,sowohl vorne als auch hinten, und zudem noch das pech mit den eigentoren von starke und van buyten...naja,interessant wirds wenn die in der liga wieder aufeinandertreffen...


----------



## Merikur (29. Juli 2013)

Naja das beide Mannschaften noch nicht auf 100% sind sollte ja allen klar sein. Bei den Dortmundern haben wir ja auch nicht alle Spieler auf dem Platz gehabt. Piszczek und Mkhiktaryan sind doch auch noch 2 starke Spieler die Dortmund stärken können. Und bei Bayern muss man sagen, ich glaube nicht alle Spieler haben die Spielphilosophie richtig verstanden bzw. umgesetzt.

ALs Dortmund Fan kann ich nur sagen sauber Jungs und ich hoffe das wir Bayern auch in der Liga Paroli bieten.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Bei den Dortmundern haben wir ja auch nicht alle Spieler auf dem Platz gehabt. Piszczek und Mkhiktaryan sind doch auch noch 2 starke Spieler die Dortmund stärken können




da hast du recht,aber ohne ribbbery und dante wäre es so als hätte dortmund ohne reuss und gündogan gespielt...das sind einfach zentrale figuren die man nich so einfach austauschen kann... selbst bayern nicht...

ich will aber trotzdem nicht die starke leistung der dortmunder schmälern,die in allen belangen den bayern überlegen waren.das war fast so ein typisches duell der beiden wie vorletztes jahr,wo bayern auch nur immer hinterher rannte...


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juli 2013)

Und da kommen wieder Gerüchte auf ^^


Angeblich wollen sie jetzt noch bis zu 40 Millionen für Luiz auf den Tisch packen, weil es in der Abwehr ja so mies aussah. Gurdiola hatte schon zu Barca-Zeiten Interesse an ihm gehabt...


Quelle: http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/fc-bayern-mit-40-millionen-offerte-fuer-chelsea-profi-david-luiz/news/anzeigen_130225.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2013)

Dante und Luiz in der IV... hat was. Nur was ist dann mit Martinez ? Der sollte doch in die IV gezogen werden oder nicht ? Ach ich will bei dieser Mannschaft nicht entscheiden müssen, bin froh, dass es bei meinem HSV einfacher ist. Sind alles Nulpen außer die TW's


----------



## Merikur (29. Juli 2013)

Luiz stand ja schonmal in der Transferperiode auf dem Gerüchte Zettel aber ich glaube nicht das dies der richtige Weg wäre. Ich finde Bayern fängt langsam wieder an sich in einen Kauffrausch von etablierten Stars zu stürzen ^^. Als sie das das letzte mal gemacht haben lief es auch nicht so gut dann kam die Generation Schweinsteiger Lahm um den entgegenzuwirken. Naja mal schauen was die Saison bringt.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2013)

luiz wäre echt ne bömbe...das ist ein superverteidiger,der würde die starke abwehr mit boateng,lahm,alaba,van buyten und dante komplett machen,denn irgendwer fällt in der saison immer aus...davor schweini/thiago/martinez da geht nix durch...der hat mit dem 6. wirklich die qual der wahl...


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> luiz wäre echt ne bömbe...das ist ein superverteidiger,der würde die starke abwehr mit boateng,lahm,alaba,van buyten und dante komplett machen,denn irgendwer fällt in der saison immer aus...davor schweini/thiago/martinez da geht nix durch...der hat mit dem 6. wirklich die qual der wahl...



Der ist nur für Chelsea und Mourinho quasi so etwas wie "unverkäuflich" - ausserdem hat Bayern noch einen weiteren deutschen Nationalspieler, der vor seiner Verletzung einen Fixplatz sowohl bei Bayern und in der Nationalmannschaft hatte mit Badstuber, der auch während der Saison zurückkommen wird und gerade erst wurde als "Perspektive" Kirchhoff geholt

Die 6 wäre übrigens auch Alabas Lieblingsposition, die spielt er in der österreichischen Nationalmannschaft (und das sehr sehr stark)


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

http://www.mopo.de/st-pauli/weil-er-polizist-ist-st--pauli-ultras-schmeissen-fan-raus,5067040,23850518.html


----------



## Wolfmania (3. September 2013)

Hier ist ja nix mehr los...dabei rollt der Ball doch wieder, und das ziemlich unterhaltsam...und dass ein Özil abgeschoben wurde ,
Real 100 Mio ausgibt bei den Schulden die die haben, daß Kloppo ein ziemlich cooles Interview über neu-Schalker Boateng gibt 
und in der BuLi richtig viele Tore fallen pro Spieltag. Und CL-Gruppenauslosung ist auch recht interessant - und Fraaaaank ist European's Best !


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2013)

Real hat doch schon wieder 50 Mio drin von den 100 Mio


----------



## Derulu (3. September 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Real hat doch schon wieder 50 Mio drin von den 100 Mio



Bleiben halt noch die über 600 Mio., an Altschulden^^ + die 50 (+ die 30 für Isco), die sie noch nicht wieder drinhaben (k.a., wieviel hat Coentrao eingebracht?)


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2013)

Tja, solange irgendwer denen immer das Geld gibt, können sie es auch ausgeben.

Frag mich nur, wie sie das in der Financial-Fair-Play-Regelung schaffen. Wenn sie aus den UEFA-Pokalen ausgeschlossen werden, haben sie ein verdammtes Problem. Hoffe nur, dass die UEFA auch bei diesen Vereinen durchgreift.


----------



## Derulu (3. September 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Tja, solange irgendwer denen immer das Geld gibt, können sie es auch ausgeben.
> 
> Frag mich nur, wie sie das in der Financial-Fair-Play-Regelung schaffen. Wenn sie aus den UEFA-Pokalen ausgeschlossen werden, haben sie ein verdammtes Problem. Hoffe nur, dass die UEFA auch bei diesen Vereinen durchgreift.



Beim Rekordsieger? Never^^
Und das Geld, das geben die spanischen Banken (die dann mal wieder auf Zinsen verzichten oder die Rückzahlung stunden, wie bei Real schon mehrmals passiert), denen wiederum die EU unter die Arme greifen musste, die wiederum das Geld von seinen Mitgliedsstaaten kriegt, die wiederum von uns das Geld kriegen - also ein Teil von Bale gehört wohl jedem von uns^^


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Hier ist ja nix mehr los...



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Und da hauptsächlich über die Einkaufspolitik gewisser Riesenclubs oder die Bauern und ihre Trainer diskutiert wird klinke ich mich da auch lieber aus, dass hab ich ja 24/7 in sämtlichen Medien.


Naja das mit Özil ging dann ja doch recht fix (ok musste es auch im Bezug auf das Transferfenster. Und ein paar Tage zuvor hat er noch mit den ganzen Gerüchten aufgeräumt und alles dementiert, er bleibe auf jeden Fall in Madrid, bla bla bla ^^

Naja damit is er jetzt der teuerste deutsche Spieler den es je gab. Jetzt kann er ja mit Poldi zusammen spielen immerhin... 



Und das Rätselraten um den mysteriösen Mopkopp ist vorbei. ManU hat Fellaini von Everton gekauft... xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (3. September 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja damit is er jetzt der teuerste deutsche Spieler den es je gab. Jetzt kann er ja mit Poldi zusammen spielen immerhin...



Erst wieder ab dem Winter, Podolski fällt mit Muskelbündelriss für zumindest die nächsten 3 Monate aus


----------



## Wolfmania (3. September 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht, was ich davon halten soll...Per Mertesacker in der Abwehr (Grusel), dann Prinz Poldi und Özil als 3. Deutscher...naja mal sehn in der CL Gruppenphase was Arsenal so macht. Erst mal kommt ja D-Länderspiel gegen unsere Nachbarn aus der Alpenrepublik...ob es wieder so "unterhaltsam" wird wie die letzten Länderspiele...?  Aber so ohne Abwehr is ja auch lustich...erinnert an Werder Bremen in früheren Zeiten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2013)

100.000.000 €.

Madrid hat nen Knall, bei allem Respekt, was hat Bale getan, dass er solch einen MW rechtfertigt ? 21 Tore in der PL sind ja schön und gut, aber er hat diese Leistung bisher noch nicht bestätigt. Und ja, so ist der Markt. Ich halte ihn einfach für extrem extrem überbewertet. Und dafür kann er nichtmal was.

Was Özil getan hat ist mMn total richtig. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass er bei Arsenal gesetzt ist, wird er auch auf seine Spiele kommen. Ist besser, als auf der Bank zu schmoren. Mal schauen, wie er sich einlebt.


----------



## zoizz (6. September 2013)

3:0 done.


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2013)

Jo 3:0 gewonnen...

Aber was da Stimmungs-technisch mittlerweile los ist bei unseren Länderspielen ist schon richtig lächerlich.
Von der Lautstärke her praktisch nicht vorhanden und die sogenannten "Fans" bekommen nicht mal ne anständige Choreo hin, dass ist schon echt traurig...

Ne Stimmung wie bei nem Bayern-Spiel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, vielleicht bin ich als Frankfurter auch schon ein bisschen verwöhnt mittlerweile... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t34STogBYSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2013)

endlich wieder CL ! Gestern abend hat Bayer echt unglücklich gespielt, da war eindeutig mehr drin. FCB sehr souverän gegen schwache Russen. Mal sehn was heute so passiert, speziell das Spiel in Neapel könnte unterhaltsam werden. Mir fällt immer mehr auf, dass die Sky Reporter sowas von viel besser sind als die öffentl. rechtlichen Heinis, die kann man alle in der Pfeife rauchen...leider muß man bei DFB-Spielen ja dort gucken (ok man kann den Ton abstellen )


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2013)

leider muss ich immer öffentlich rechtlich schuaen weil ich kein sky habe...aber zumindest schauen wir ab und an mal in den pubs mit sky-lizens...kann das von den kommentatoren nur bestätigen:erschreckend schlecht bei ard und zdf...

kann mich über gestern leider nur ärgern weil die blöden turiner es nich schaffen über ein 1:1 bei den dänen zu kommen...150 euro zerschossen.war das einzige falsche spiel(((...ich hoffe ich krieg heute mit meinen tips ca 90 euro rein...


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2013)

was haste denn getippt bei den dt. Clubs ?


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2013)

bei oddset muss man ja nur die richtige tendenz tippen,wie sieg,unentschieden oder niederlage...da hab ich natürlich aufn sieg von bayern und niederlage von lverkusen getippt...

dortmund lass ich heute weg.untippbar das spiel.da kann alles rauskommen in neapel...schalke lass ich auch raus weil mir die viel zu unbeständig spielen.die verlieren zu hause gegen ne gurke und siegen auswärts beim favoriten...

für EL morgen nehm ich frankfurt wohl mit rein weil ein bissel risiko muss sein und bordeaux ist schlecht in der französischen liga gestartet...da geht was... genauso freiburg gegen liberec....gegen irgendwen müssen die ja mal gewinnen,warum dann nich gegen den dritten der tschechischen liga...


----------



## Wolfmania (18. September 2013)

ja klingt plausibel. Aber die Schallaken werden heut gewinnnen weil die noch auf Wolke Princess Boateng schweben


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2013)

ich vermute das auch,aber die haben mich zu oft enttäuscht bei internationalen spielen(national interessieren die mich gar nicht...)....udn mal sehen nachher kommt son kümmerliches 1:1 bei raus.würd mich nich wundern...


----------



## ego1899 (19. September 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> für EL morgen nehm ich frankfurt wohl mit rein weil ein bissel risiko muss sein



Risikooo? Pah!


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kanns nicht oft genug sehen ^^


----------



## shadow24 (20. September 2013)

also wenn ich diesen gesichtsausdruck sehe,muss ich leider sagen das der im fussballgeschäft nichts zu suchen hat...ich find klopp sonst sehr sympatisch udn ein echter fussballtaktiker,aber sowas geht gar nicht...da fehlt nur ein kleiner tick und der wird handgreiflich.allein wie er den schiri am anfang anpackt geht gar nicht...sowas kann MAL passieren,aber fast woche für woche ist nicht hinnehmbar.der muss sich ärztliche hilfe suchen.ganz ehrlich...

ich mein ich lächel immer wenn ich lese: bundesligaspieler udn trainer sollen vorbildfunktion haben und so,aber hier muss ich tatsächlich mal sagen das ich das sehr grenzwertig finde udn mir wünschen würde das er neben der obligatorischen geldstrafe auch mal zu einer therapie verdonnert wird

man muss sich mal vorstellen der abteilungsleiter in einer firma würde sich so dem postboten nähern und ihn so angehen weil der ein paket falsch geliefert hat...(ok,schlechtes beispiel *zu meinem abteilungsleiter rüberschiel*)...udn hier in dem fall sind noch die kameras auf ihn gerichtet wo millionen zuschauen,wie sehr muss da die wut von ihm besitz ergreifen das er sich das nie bewusst macht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2013)

Ich denke, wäre es ihm das erste Mal passiert, hätte keiner was gesagt und von "echten Typen im Fussball" geredet. Ich will jetzt nix gegen Klopp sagen, denn ich halte ihn für den aktuell besten deutschen Trainer. Aber er MUSS etwas gegen seine "Aggressionen" tun. "Echte Typen" braucht der Fussball. Aber man kann sich solche Ausraster auch mal verkneifen, besonders in solchen Spielen. Wie shadow schon gesagt hat, ihm MUSS bewusst sein, dass er von Millionen beobachtet wird. Wenn es mal ein kleiner Ausraster ist, ok. 

So langsam wird es aber zur Gewohnheit.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. September 2013)

jupp, Kloppo ist ein unterhaltsamer Typ und guter Trainer, dem des öfteren die Gäule durchgehen - am Stammtisch is das vielleicht witzig, aber als 4.Offizieller ist man wohl selten begeistert  Aber er hat sich wirklich sofort dafür entschuldigt (ok wie immer halt), und es klang schon sehr ehrlich. Naja lief halt nicht so ganz an dem Abend *lol*
Aber die Eintracht hat gut überzeugt, Respekt.


----------



## Keashaa (13. Juni 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Beschiss schon im Eröffnungsspiel? Elfer der keiner war? Na das geht ja gut los. Ohne jetzt rassistisch zu sein, darum mag ich die Südländer (im Fußball) nicht. Kaum läufts nicht so wie gedacht, liegen sie am Boden. Großen Respekt dagegen an die Kroaten, die dem Fallobst ordentlich Paroli boten.



Für mich ausreichend Beweis, dass die WM verschoben wird und es sich deshalb nicht lohnt, weiter reinzuschalten. Hier wird die WM zugunsten von Brasilien gedreht, denn wenn die den Titel nicht holen, ist in Brasilien Land unter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Für mich ausreichend Beweis, dass die WM verschoben wird und es sich deshalb nicht lohnt, weiter reinzuschalten. Hier wird die WM zugunsten von Brasilien gedreht, denn wenn die den Titel nicht holen, ist in Brasilien Land unter.



Hast die Illuminaten vergessen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob dein Kommentar sarkastisch gemeint ist oder nicht. 

Aber nach einer Schiedsrichterentscheidung gleich auf das ganze Turnier zu urteilen ist... lächerlich. Brasilien wird grade gehyped wie sonst was, ist doch verständlich. Aber man hat gestern schon gesehen, dass sie schwächen haben. Schwächen, die Mannschaften, die stärker sind als Kroatien (die trotzdem gut gespielt habe), ausnutzen werden.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Für mich ausreichend Beweis, dass die WM verschoben wird und es sich deshalb nicht lohnt, weiter reinzuschalten. Hier wird die WM zugunsten von Brasilien gedreht, denn wenn die den Titel nicht holen, ist in Brasilien Land unter.



die brasilianer das volk wenn nicht von der polizei für die wm in gefängnisse eingesperrt protestiert doch schon wochenlang gegen die wm 

Aber hey schon damals Deutschland gegen Italien da war der Schiedsrichter von Italien gekauft





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mu0BcZauOOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber nach einer Schiedsrichterentscheidung gleich auf das ganze Turnier zu urteilen ist... lächerlich.


Ist es das? Wir werden sehen. Es wird ja seitdem in den Medien von einem "kleinen Gastgeschenk" an Brasilien gesprochen. Bekommt also jeder Ausrichter eines großen Turniers demnächst (oder schon immer) irgendwelche Vorteile wie eben z.B. unrechtmäßige Elfer zugesprochen? So als Dankeschön der FIFA? Dann bitte gleich per Stein-Schere-Papier die Spielergebnisse ausknobeln, spart uns jeweils 90 Minuten Lebenszeit.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Brasilien wird grade gehyped wie sonst was, ist doch verständlich.


Was ist daran verständlich? Unsympathische Typen, allen voran Neymar. Ähnlich wie Miami Heat - jeder für sich ein guter Spieler, aber menschlich einfach nur unterste Schublade. Selbst 2002 konnte man für Ronaldo noch einige Sympathien aufbringen, obwohl er uns den Titel "genommen" hat. Aber bei der jetzigen Truppe? Nie und nimmer. Bin gespannt aufs restliche Turnier und wieviele "Gastgeschenke" die noch bekommen werden wenns mal wieder nicht so läuft wie gedacht.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber man hat gestern schon gesehen, dass sie schwächen haben. Schwächen, die Mannschaften, die stärker sind als Kroatien (die trotzdem gut gespielt habe), ausnutzen werden.


Eben. Das war, wie der Sachse sagt, nüscht. Eröffnungsspiel z.B. gegen Spanien und sie hätten wahrscheinlich die peinlichste Eröffnung aller Zeiten bekommen. Ich hoffe auf solche Duelle und dass sie ihre Packung noch bekommen - auch wenn ich hier jetzt ordentlich gegen Brasilien ätze. Das muss mal raus, grad nach der gestrigen Farce.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2014)

Also die Entscheidung für'n Faul im Strafraum und die gelbe Karte fand ich auch ziemlich übertrieben. Das Tor war echt nicht verdient für Brasilien. Aber dann gabs sowieso das 3:1, also hätten die auch auch ohne den 11 Meter gewonnen. Brasilien hat in dem Spiel auch mind. 1 gelbe Karte kassiert, die völlig ungerechtfertigt war. Fussball ist nunmal kein 100% faires Spiel, Einwürfe, Freistöße, Fauls, ... Sowohl Kroaten, als auch Brasilianer haben sich auf dem Boden gerollt und sich das Schienbein gehalten, obwohl sie nur an der Zehe angestupst worden ... So what ...? 

Kroatien war ein starker Gegner. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass das erste Tor von Brasilien 'n Eigentor war, haben sie in dem ganzen Spiel aus eigenem Werk heraus kein einziges Tor hinbekommen, während Brasilien aus ordentlicher Distanz 2 Stück schoss (den 11er hier nicht mitgezählt) und technisch einfach besser gespielt hat, als Kroatien.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

Hast schon ne krasse Abneigung gegen Brasilien oder ?  Jede Mannschaft wird gehyped (Deutschland damals...), wenn die WM im eigenen Land ist. Das ist zu 100% verständlich. 

Und nun mal weg mit den Verschwörungstheorien. Sind alle immerhin nur Menschen, auch Schiedsrichter (was jetzt nicht die Fehlentscheidung entschuldigt),


----------



## Keashaa (13. Juni 2014)

Dann diskutieren wir doch mal, wieso Neymar eigentlich in der ersten Halbzeit (noch vor dem Ausgleich) nicht mit rot vom Platz muss? Ich beziehe mich auf seine gelbe Karte. Er sieht Modric ankommen, er SIEHT ihn ankommen, und dieser Dr*cks*ck holt einfach den Ellenbogen raus und rammt ihm seinem Gegenspieler gegen den Kopf. In der Bundesliga habe ich für sowas von Platzverweise gesehen, und ohne ihren Jesus... äh, Verzeihung, Neymar, hätten die Brasilianer 0,0 zustande bekommen.

Brasilien 1 - Fairplay 0


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kroatien war ein starker Gegner. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass das erste Tor von Brasilien 'n Eigentor war, haben sie in dem ganzen Spiel aus eigenem Werk heraus kein einziges Tor hinbekommen, während Brasilien aus ordentlicher Distanz 2 Stück schoss (den 11er hier nicht mitgezählt) und technisch einfach besser gespielt hat, als Kroatien.


Das bestreitet ja auch keiner. Aber Du weißt wie es mit der Motivation und eben auch der Taktik ist. Das 1:1 war vollkommen in Ordnung, keine Frage. Ohne den (falschen!) Elfer... wer weiß wie es ausgegangen wäre. So mussten die Kroaten dem Rückstand hinterherlaufen anstatt versuchen zu können das 1:1 festzuhalten. Wodurch letzten Endes das 3:1 zustande kam. Ich war auch nicht der Meinung dass Olic in den Schiri gesprungen ist, hätte man auch nicht pfeifen müssen und dann hätte es 2:2 gestanden. Und warum auch nicht?

Was wurde in den letzten Tagen nicht alles gegen die Kroaten gehetzt. Sie hätten keine Chance, Brasilien sei haushoch überlegen undundund. Dafür haben sie sich gut verkauft. Ich bin auch nicht der größte Freund dieser Mannschaft, sehr unangenehme Gegner die man "dank" ihres geringen Bekanntheitsgrades gern unterschätzt. Die haben Deutschland 1998 nicht umsonst mit 3:0 - und einer B-Mannschaft - aus der WM geschmissen und sind danach Dritter geworden. Dennoch: Wenn das die Vorgabe für die restlichen Spiele sein soll, dann Prost Mahlzeit. Sollen sie dem Schiri halt ne Google Glass verpassen oder was auch immer. Böse Zungen behaupten ja dass der Gewinn die FIFA-Vorgabe war, um im Land einigermaßen Ruhe zu bewahren. Ich möchte mich selbst zu sowas nicht hinreißen lassen, aber es war insgesamt eine erschütternde Schiri-"Leistung".

Dazu kommt was Keashaa anspricht. Was wäre wohl losgewesen wenn Neymar geflogen wäre? Das will da scheinbar keiner rausfinden, also bleibts bei ner Gelben. Ich bin echt gespannt auf die weiteren Brasilien-Spiele.

Tobt auch grad eine angeregte Diskussion bei welt.de. Sehr interessant.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[font=Times, serif]Niko Kovac (Trainer Kroatien):[/font][font=Times, serif] "Wir hören besser auf und fahren nach Hause. Das Fifa-Logo ist Respekt, Respekt für beide Teams. Wir haben heute keinen erfahren. Wir haben von der 1. bis [/font][font=Times, serif]90[/font][font=Times, serif]. Minute ein großes Spiel gegen einen großen Gegner gezeigt. Aber der Elfmeter war lächerlich. Wenn das einer war, wird es bei dieser WM [/font][font=Times, serif]100[/font][font=Times, serif] Elfmeter geben, dann sind wir bald im Zirkus. [/font]Brasilien[font=Times, serif] hat stark gespielt, aber wir hätten mindestens einen Punkt verdient gehabt. Ich bin trotzdem stolz auf meine Mannschaft. Sie hat gezeigt, dass sie die Gruppe überstehen kann."[/font]
[font=Times, serif]
[/font]
[font="Times, serif"]http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/stimmen-zum-wm-eroeffnungsspiel-wir-hoeren-besser-auf-und-fahren-nach-hause-1.1998404[/font]


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2014)

Ich finde ihr benehmt euch wie beleidigte fanboys. Es gibt immer Fehlentscheidungen solange die Fifa nicht nachträgliche Videobeweise zulässt. Und ich finde, dass weder das Foulspiel von Neymar noch der Elfmeter diesen übertriebenen Hass hier rechtfertigen. Eine rote Karte für einen Schlag dieser Stärke mit dem Unterarm ist lächerlich. Der Elfmeter war eine Fehlentscheidung, aber meiner Meinung nach noch eine "normale", wie sie täglich in den europäischen Ligen passiert. Ihr benutzt das lediglich um eure Abneigung gegen Brasilien rauszulassen.


----------



## Keashaa (13. Juni 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ihr benutzt das lediglich um eure Abneigung gegen *die FIFA *rauszulassen.



/fixed
Brasilien als solche können ja nichts für das Gehabe der FIFA.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das sowas nicht gezeigt wird! aber die blöde jlo ewig gehyped wird


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> das sowas nicht gezeigt wird! aber die blöde jlo ewig gehyped wird



Jo fand ich auch mehr als bescheiden.Wenigstens haben sie nochmal ne rückblende gemacht. Haben den Firstshot ja nicht mal 1 Sekunde gezeigt


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> das sowas nicht gezeigt wird! aber die blöde jlo ewig gehyped wird



Also ich hab das beim ZDF während der Eröffnungsfeier gesehen. Kurz vor der Musik


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juni 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Also ich hab das beim ZDF während der Eröffnungsfeier gesehen. Kurz vor der Musik



Gesehen?Das war ne Einblendung von nicht mal 1 Sekunde finde da hätte man mehr zeigen müssen.
Aber wie Aun schon schrieb war JLO und das andere ding wieder wichtiger.....


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juni 2014)

Warum wird zur WM nicht wieder der allgemeine Fußballthread wiederbelebt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

JETZT sollte man über die Schiedsrichter diskutieren. Mexiko tut mir schon irgendwie leid. ...


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Warum wird zur WM nicht wieder der allgemeine Fußballthread wiederbelebt?


Könnt ihr ja gern machen. Für sowas gibts ja solche Threads. Der hier sollte jetzt nicht zu sehr in die Fußballdiskussion abtriften.

Daher ab hier bitte in den Fußballthread posten.


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Geil, ein alter Thread. Muss posten. #Thread-Nekrophilie

Hmm, was ist da genau passiert bei Mexiko vs. Kamerun? Hab nur mitbekommen, dass zwei reguläre Tore nicht anerkannt wurden...


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, was ist da genau passiert bei Mexiko vs. Kamerun?



komische schiedsrichter ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

Zwei angebliche Abseitstore. Einmal war gleiche Höhe (was heißt Vorteil für den Stürmer) und das zweite Mal nach ner Ecke angeblich Abseits, obwohl der Ball von nem Kameruner kam.

Hoffe wirklich, dass Mexiko das Spiel noch gewinnt (wonach es ja aussieht). Ist schon irgendwie sehr komisch, was sich die Schiedsrichter bisher leisten. Da wird sicherlich noch drüber diskutiert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Juni 2014)

Vorteil für den Stürmer gibt es doch schon lange nicht mehr. Sonst hätte der BVB auch den DFB-Pokal geholt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

Bei gleicher Höhe zwischen Stürmer und Abwehrspieler wird bei Abseitssituationen doch immer zum Vorteil des Stürmers entschieden...


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß, aber viel zu oft wird trotzdem gegen den Stürmer gepfiffen.

Und letztendlich hat Mexico gewonnen.

Wahrscheinlich war dies das zweite Schiedsrichtergespann bei dieser WM, das nicht mehr ran darf


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juni 2014)

Eben war es nochmals zu sehen - es gab keine gleiche Höhe.
Es war definitiv 2x kein Abseits.

Der Fußball läuft gerade scheinbar nicht rund.^^

Gerade eben noch folgende Meldung ...   

Fifa sperrt Franz Beckenbauer für 90 Tage


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

[font=Helvetica, Arial,]Aktueller WM-Zwischenstand: Schiris: 3, Fußball: 0.

[/font]



[font=Helvetica, Arial,][/font][font=Helvetica, Arial,][/font]


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> [font=Helvetica, Arial,]... Schiris: 3, Fußball: 0.[/font]
> [font=Helvetica, Arial,][/font][font=Helvetica, Arial,][/font]




YES 1:1  ... nice


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2014)

#ownd


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ramos&pique


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2014)

ich find das witzig,wie zur wm wieder 20 mio schiris auftauchen,die jede Situation hundert prozentig besser getroffen hätten...aber erst nachdem sie die Situation aus 5 verschiedenen Blickwinkeln und zwanzigmal langsamer als in echt gesehen haben...gratuliere...
meistens sind es auch noch solche leute,die selber nie gegen ball getreten haben,geschweige denn einmal in ihrem leben ein spiel,und sei es nur auf kreisklassenniveau, gepfiffen haben...

da ist es im Fernsehsessel natürlich einfach ein Schiri,der,während 50000 fans wie wild aufschreien und ein elfer fordern,auf eine gute Schwalbe reinfällt,zu verurteilen...klar sind die schiris dort auch profis,aber es sind halt in erster Linie menschen,die in sekundenschnelle eine Entscheidung treffen müssen und nicht immer optimal,im Gegensatz zu jeder fersehkamera, zu der Szene stehen,die vlt 20 m von ihnen entfernt stattfindet...

aus Tatsachenentscheidungen sollte man nicht eine verschwörungstheorie ableiten...und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht,ich hab sogar gesehen wie der Schiri in dem spiel einmal falsch FÜR Kroatien gepfiffen hat...vielleicht liegts aber auch einfach an einer gewissen Nervosität aller beteiligten,bei einem Interesse von ca 1 mrd Zuschauern weltweit...kann mich natürlich irren...


----------



## Ascalari (16. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRLdhFVzqt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



heute abend gehts wieder los....mal schauen wie wir uns schlagen!!


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2014)

ohhhhhh da is aber jemand schlecht gelaunt. haddu bubu in den augen?


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ohhhhhh da is aber jemand schlecht gelaunt. haddu bubu in den augen?


ja,aber nur von deinen lustigen Bildchen,die du nicht müde wirst zu posten...erheitere uns doch bitte weiter damit


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2014)

Spain had been ROBBE(n)D!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Spain had been ROBBE(n)D!



Könnte auch auf der Titelseite der BILD stehen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2014)

#rekt

Pepe der Dummi. Die Rote musste nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Portugal klatscht nachher Deutschland 4/5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaube nicht


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> 4 zu 0 für Deutschland


Und hast Du heute getippt?
Wenn ja - herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Konnte leider arbeitsbedingt nur die letzten 15 Minuten sehen  ... freue mich aber über den Sieg.
Irgendwie scheint alles dabei gewesen zu sein ... Können, Glück, Pech, Unvermögen, Frust, Freude etc.
Hauptsache, die Verletzen sind schnell wieder fit!


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juni 2014)

Die 1. Halbzeit war grandios. Die zweite leider nicht, allerdings muss man auch sagen dass man gemütlich auf der Couch natürlich nix von der Hitze spürt die da wohl herrscht. Portugal hatte vorm Spiel kollektiv Valium genommen, Ronaldo zusätzlich noch nen Joint geraucht, so tiefenentspannt wie die wirkten. Der legendäre "CR 7" hat sich nahezu jeden Ball abluchsen lassen und stand dann mit genervtem Gesicht in der Pampa, als hätt' er sich grad mit seiner Iesche gestritten.

Ist doch bisher recht Überraschendes dabei: Kroatien im Auftaktspiel aufrecht (muss erst beschissen werden damit die gegen DEN Titelfavoriten verlieren), Holland fistet den aktuellen Weltmeister rektal, Portugal als Weltrang Nr. 3 hat gegen Nr. 2 entgegen aller Voraussagen überhaupt nix zu bieten und der Weltfußballer liegt sich wund und hat nicht mal mehr die Haare schön. So kanns gern weitergehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2014)

Mal ehrlich. Hat irgendjemand erwartet, nach den letzten Jahren, das Portugal wirklich ne Chance auf den Sieg gegen uns hat ? Ronaldo ist bei Real zum Weltfussballer geworden, nicht in der Nationalmannschaft. Ist ähnlich wie bei Messi. Im Kollektiv ist die Mannschaft nicht so stark. Da sieht es bei Holland, Deutschland und auch Italien (oder Brasilien) besser aus. 

Ich denke, dass diese drei/vier auch ne wichtige Rolle spielen werden.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2014)

http://www.sport.de/...egen-ghana.html

und gestern meinte einer noch das ghana favorit wär ^^



und wtf was ich gefunden habe ^^ die deutsche nationalmanschaft von damals mit village people am singen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDEfaonoQvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2014)

ich glaub die Portugiesen,incl cr7, fragen sich heute immer noch welcher zug die gestern überrollt hat...die deutschen haben den ja nen knoten in die beine gedribbelt am 16er...wenn özil,götze,müller und co es schaffen ihre torausbeute zu verbessern und einmal öfter schiessen,dann seh ich dem restlichen verlauf der wm gelassen entgegen...
allerdings muss man auch sagen das Portugal gestern ein schwacher Gegner war. klar ist das hart bei fast 30 grad und knapp 90 % Luftfeuchtigkeit ein Gegentreffer auszugleichen,und das auch noch relativ früh mit nur 10 mann,aber die spielgeschwindigkeit der beiden Mannschaften war ja von anfang an kaum vergleichbar...


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Hat irgendjemand erwartet, nach den letzten Jahren, das Portugal wirklich ne Chance auf den Sieg gegen uns hat ? Ronaldo ist bei Real zum Weltfussballer geworden, nicht in der Nationalmannschaft. Ist ähnlich wie bei Messi. Im Kollektiv ist die Mannschaft nicht so stark. Da sieht es bei Holland, Deutschland und auch Italien (oder Brasilien) besser aus.
> 
> Ich denke, dass diese drei/vier auch ne wichtige Rolle spielen werden.


ich würde noch Frankreich und argentinien mit aufführen...im Viertelfinale könnten wir theoretisch auf Frankreich treffen...allerdings auch die "underdogs" haben ihre chancen,denn wer die Vorrunde übersteht ist so dermassen motiviert das es eh kein "einfaches" speil mehr geben wird,egal wer da kommt...


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2014)

"Wenn wir schon nicht gewinnen können dann hinterlassen wir verbrannte Erde" 

So hat Portugal gespielt und deshalb war die rote auch fair

http://www.welt.de/s...ugals-Pepe.html






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




National-Elf


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich würde Frankreich nicht unterschätzen, die haben auch sehr sehr ordentlich gespielt. Und mit dem französischen Müller (Benzema) einen auf den man acht geben muss. Sie scheinen sich von 2010 erholt zu haben und ich hätte glaub vor denen als Gegner mehr Respekt als bspw. vor den Dauerversagern aus England.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juni 2014)

Aber sowas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stimmt schon nachdenklich, bei aller Euphorie. Es ist das passiert was immer passiert: vorher wird groß berichtet, wenns losgeht interessierts kein Schwein mehr. Nehm mich da nicht aus.

The Show must go on.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2014)

dann hätten sie halt brasilien die wm nicht geben dürfen fremder123  ist doch das selbe in afrika gewesen


Zürich, Rio de Janeiro - Endlich gute Nachrichten für die FIFA: Der Fußball-Weltverband ist für seine erfolgreiche Antidiskriminierungspolitik gelobt worden. Besonders der Abbau von Berufsbarrieren für blinde und sehbehinderte Schiedsrichter wurde positiv hervorgehoben. In der Tat erreicht die Zahl der stark sichteingeschränkten Unparteiischen bei der WM 2014 einen neuen Höchststand, den die Antidiskriminierungsstelle des Bundes als "mustergültig" bezeichnet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem ja alle dachten das die kroaten gef...wurden im eröffnungsspiel wegen irgendwelchen Bonus für Brasilien,war doch gestern davon gar nix mehr erkennbar...also keine verschwörungstheorie...Brasilien geht auch ohne tor vom platz...


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juni 2014)

Ist das geil ... 
20 Minuten ... Spanien vs Chile 0:1  

noch geiler
43 Minuten ... Spanien vs Chile 0:2


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2014)

Auf Wiederseeeehn!


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juni 2014)

Ich muss ehrlicherweise sagen, es war das erste Spiel der WM, welches ich komplett gerne gesehen habe.
Die quirligen Chilenen haben schon was ... und es sich verdient.

gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was meint Jogi dazu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings können die für unsere Mannschaft auch noch zu einem Stolperstein werden, was ich nicht hoffe.

greetz & gn8 @ all


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juni 2014)

so,tiki-taka fährt nach hause...
nachdem die Spanier die fussballwelt über 10 jahre mit ihrem berüchtigten kurzpasspiel dominiert haben,scheiden sie jetzt kraft-und ideenlos aus dem turnier in der Vorrunde aus...
zu alt gewordene spieler,eine durchschaubare Taktik und fehlende Motivation beendet jetzt die grosse Ära...wieder sind es die jungen wilden,die nach den Sternen greifen und mit ihren hunger nach ruhm und titeln den titelaspiranten aus dem weg räumen

der König von Spanien dankt ab und so auch die Nationalmannschaft...


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2014)

zum spiel von England gestern,zitiere ich nur den englischen comedian Jason bent:
"ich habe jahrelang darauf gewartet das England spielt wie Spanien.jetzt ist es soweit"...


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2014)

Haha ja das is nice xD


So und jetzt noch die Italiener raus gegen Uruguay und dann is die Vorrunde perfekt


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juni 2014)

Und wieder gravierende Fehlentscheidungen bei der WM: ein Italiener wird unberechtigt mit rot vom Platz geschmissen, ein Spieler von Uruguay entgeht selbigem trotz Beißattacke (!) gegen einen italienischen Verteidiger. Mann Mann, hier ist was los.

Wie auch immer. Italien raus und das auch nicht unverschuldet. Haben viel zu wenig getan am Uruguay mal in Bedrängnis zu bringen. Trotz des Skandals berechtigtes Ergebnis und ein klein wenig Schadenfreude gratis dazu.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich will ja jetzt nich sagen ich hätte es gesagt, aber...

Iiiiich hab´s ja gesagt


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ein Spieler von Uruguay entgeht selbigem trotz Beißattacke (!) gegen einen italienischen Verteidiger.




gibt ja "beim italinier essen" eine ganz neue bedeutung ^^


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2014)

Fand nur das von dem Reporter nett formuliert ...

"Die Fifa hat auf die Beissattacke bereits reagiert.
Von nun an gibt es 3 Karten im Spiel - gelbe Karte, rote Karte und die Speisekarte."


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich bin not amused. Was für ein lauer Kick gegen die Amis. Es wurde zwar hoch und heilig im Vorfeld versprochen, dass es weder Absprachen noch einen Nichtangriffs-Pakt gäbe aber das war gestern nichts anderes als Ergebnis-Sicherung. Die Amis standen wie Betonklötze hinten drin, die Deutschen schoben sich davor den Ball hin und her. Und wenn dann doch mal ein Angriff kam, ging der fast immer auch noch ordentlich daneben. Nach dem mäßigen Ghana-Spiel hatte ich ein wenig auf Besserung gehofft, aber das war mal wieder nix. Ja, gewonnen. Aber Spaß beim zuschauen? Nicht im Geringsten. Mal schauen was gegen Algerien wird. Noch so ein müdes Ballgeschubse und ich verschwende meine Zeit nicht mehr mit zuschauen.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2014)

war fast zu erwarten gewesen das das spiel so ablaufen wird.amis hinten drin und unsere die nicht mehr als nötig machen...dazu noch die Freundschaft zu klinsi und man könnte fast meinen der eine oder andre deutsche angriff lief absichtlich so schlecht...aber gut sowas zu unterstellen ist unfair.usa hätte genauso gut mit der mauertaktik auf die fr... fallen können wenn Ghana gewonnen und Deutschland ihre Chancen konsequenter genutzt hätten,aber hätte, wenn und aber...
es ist so gekommen wie es ist und ein spiel bei strömenden regen, wo beiden ein unentschieden reicht zum weiterkommen mit zwei taktik-Trainern die bei ihren Mannschaften auf körperliche Fitness und Disziplin wert legen ,da hätte ich kein Prophet sein müssen um vorherzusagen das das nicht das spiel des Jahrhunderts werden wird, in welchem pausenlos tore fallen werden...

gegen algerien sehen wir ein komplett anderes spiel.da gibt's kein unenetschieden und das ist schon so ein gewaltiger unterschied zur Vorrunde,da sman die beiden spiele schon nicht miteinander vergleichen kann.ich schätze die deutschen gewinnen das 2 oder gar 3:0 ohne überheblich wirken zu wollen,aber ich glaube an die spielstärke unserer manschaft wenns drauf ankommt und von daher erwarte ich ein schönes spiel mit positiven ausgang...


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juni 2014)

Moin,

also ich empfand es absolut nicht als Absprache oder Ergebnissicherung.
Sie wußten bis zum Ende nicht genau, wie es um die anderen beiden Manschaften steht.
Und sowohl Portugal als auch Ghana hätten die USA noch rauskicken können, was durchaus möglich gewesen wäre.
Da die USA genau das wußte konnten sie sich keine Patzer leisten - das wußten ebenso Jogis Spieler.

Von allem mal abgesehen ...  spielt Ihr mal bei 28°C und 86% Luftfeuchte und Dauerschütten.
Das ist einfach unerträglich und daher auch kein Wunder, daß das Spiel sehr schnell an Kräften zerrt.

greetz


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juni 2014)

Ich empfand das Spiel auch nicht als "Ergebnissicherung". Beide Seiten wollten gewinnen und hatten die Chancen.

Gegen die USA gab es bei den letzten Aufeinandertreffen in Turnieren immer enge Spiele.

Montag wird es gegen Algerien wirklich interessant.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2014)

also ich denke sehr wohl das man das zumindest aus amerikanischer sicht "Ergebnissicherung" nennen konnte,denn mal ehrlich genau darauf haben die gespielt...und da kann mir keiner kommen und sagen die wussten nicht zwischenzeitig wie es beim anderen spiel steht...
wenn man mit einem unentschieden weiterkommt und mit 9 oder gar 10 mann hinten drin steht,dann frag ich mich wie man das sonst nennen soll??die paar sporadischen Entlastungsangriffe der amis konnte man an einer Hand abzählen.udn wenn die mal vorne was machten, sicherten immer noch 6 leute hinten ab...
die USA ist nicht Italien, uruguay oder Brasilien, die ne weltauswahl in der Verteidigung haben.das spiel war für die amis total untypisch und von daher total auf Ergebnis orientiert...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war ja klar das die memes kommen ^^


----------



## callahan123 (27. Juni 2014)

Dass die Amerikaner hinten drin stehen würden, konnte man auch vor dem Spiel schon erahnen. 
Alles andere wäre taktisch gegen eine potentiell bessere Mannschaft in der Situation (ggf. entscheidet das Torverhältnis) auch dumm gewesen.

Ich fand das Spiel der Deutschen eigentlich auch recht gut. Viele heraus gespielte Chancen, nicht einfach den Ball nach vorne drischen, sondern über mehrere Stationen. Wollten fast alle nicht reingehen, ok - das ist ein unübersehbarer Makel, aber das finde ich schlussendlich auch gar nicht so wichtig. Wichtig ist, dass wir erfolgreich kombinieren konnten und dass die fehlende Präzision aufgrund einer falschen Taktik im Ghana-Spiel weitestgehend überwunden wurde.
Gut, ist aber natürlich auch immer eine Frage des Gegners.

Für Algerien wünsche ich mir 2 frühe Gegentore, auf die wir dann mit 4 Toren unsererseits reagieren.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2014)

http://www.welt.de/p...tscheidend.html

Kurz vor der K.o.-Runde beginnt der muslimische Fastenmonat Ramadan. Erstmals seit 1986 parallel zur WM. Özil will verzichten. Bei Algerien ist das ganze Team betroffen. Auch für Fans wird es schwer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2014)

auf Essen tagsüber zu verzichten ist nicht das Problem, sondern aufs trinken...
Bei den Temperaturen ist das irrsinnig, aber okay ist deren Entscheidung.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juni 2014)

Immer dieses besch**** Robbensterben...der liegt öfter als er steht...keiner fällt so oft hin


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Juni 2014)

Ja, der Robben fliegt elegant durch die Gegend, das muss man ihm lassen.  Allerdings hätte er den Elfer in der ersten Halbzeit kriegen müssen. Naja, hat ja dann doch noch geklappt, zumal die Gegner selbst schuld sind. Er hat ja bewiesen dass er Fallobst ist und das reichlich oft. Wenn sie das WISSEN müssen sie eben auf solche Aktionen verzichten. Dennoch ein Wahnsinnsende, wer hätte gedacht dass es innerhalb von 5 Minuten komplett anders ausgeht wie es vorher schien?


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Juni 2014)

Allerdings stellt sich mir eine Frage: Bin ich der einzige dem auffällt dass diesmal besonders die Süd- und Lateinamerikaner auftrumpfen, während die weltbesten Europäer reihenweise umkippen? Es ist schon fragwürdig, ob man Leistungssport bei diesen Bedingungen (Hitze, extreme Luftfeuchtigkeit) austragen sollte. Alle Welt debattiert über 2022 und Katar... aber die wollen wenigstens klimatisierte Stadien bauen wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab. Das wäre schon in Brasilien vonnöten gewesen.


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Allerdings stellt sich mir eine Frage: Bin ich der einzige dem auffällt dass diesmal besonders die Süd- und Lateinamerikaner auftrumpfen...



Nein, das ahnte man auch schon vorher.
Nicht dass Spanien oder Italien in der Vorrunde rausfliegen, sondern dass die Südamerikaner auf dem eigenen Kontinent anders zu bewerten sind.
Und es ist ein viel zitierter Fakt, dass bisher keine europäische Mannschaft auf dem amerikanischen Kontinent den Titel holen konnte, auch nicht 94 in den USA.

Selbst wenn es das Wetter ist, die Südamerikaner müssen ja auch Turniere in kälteren Regionen spielen. Das sagt denen vielleicht auch nicht zu und schmälert die Leistung. Von daher ist es in meinen Augen auch ok, wenn es von Turnier zu Turnier Verschiebungen darin gibt, welche Mannschaften regionale Vorteile zu erwarten haben.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2014)

es stimmt schon, das in Brasilien extrem schwierige klimaverhältnisse vorliegen,aber die meisten der südamerika-Fraktion spielen doch eh in Europa,also müsste es doch für die genauso schlimm sein wie für die Europäer.es sei denn das sie durch Geburt in so einem land schon eine genetische Abhärtung gegen Hitze hätten...allerdings kann man das nicht mal bei algerien,den wüstensöhnen, vorraussetzen, da 70% von denen,die für algerien spielen,in Frankreich aufgewachesen und ausgebildet worden sind...
und die spieler wie zb aus Italien oder Spanien spielen doch auch in teilweise sehr heissen Regionen.die sind soweit ja eigentlich auch an Hitze gewöhnt....oder auch südkorea,ziemlich exakt die gleichen Wetterbedingungen wie in brasilia und sind aber auch sang-und klanglos ausgeschieden...
udn auch die afrikanischen länder haben bisher ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten,wenn ich da an Kamerun,ghana oder elfenbeinküste denke.die hätten eigentlich auch ein hitzevorteil haben müssen.auch weg...

momentan ist es meiner Meinung nach eher Teamgeist und Willenskraft,die den sieg bedeuten.das hat sich in dieser wm ganz klar herauskristallisiert.und da ist es egal ob Europa,asien,afrika oder amerikam,ob Favorit,ob Weltstars,oder mehrfacher Weltmeister.das ist hier alles unwichtig.keiner erschreckt sich hier mehr vor grossen namen oder titeln...


ich finde es eher nervig von den Anfangszeiten.18 Uhr ist mir in der Woche stets zu früh udn 22 Uhr stets zu spät als vollbeschäftigter familienvater.udn Urlaub hab ich erst später...


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2014)

Die Schiedsrichter bei dieser WM sind einfach nur unterirdisch.

Der Spanier hatte von Anfang an das Spiel nicht wirklich unter Kontrolle. Was der an Fouls, von beiden Seiten, hat durchgehen lassen, war nicht mehr normal. Neymar wurde andauernd gefoult, klar ist ja auch der "Schlüsselspieler" der Brasilianer, und wurde nicht geahndet. Genauso bei James. Das unrühmliche Ende ist nun der gebrochene Lendenwirbel von Neymar. Dieser würde sicherlich gegen Deutschland spielen, hätte der Schiri die Fouls eher und vor allem mit Gelb geahndet.

Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er die Anweisung hatte, Brasilien muss weiter kommen und die vorbelasteten Spieler dürfen nicht gesperrt sein. Er sollte eine Vorbelastung und eventuelle Sperre aber ausblenden und in den entsprechenden Situationen Gelb oder Rot zeigen.

Der Zweikampf gegen Neymar am Ende war einfach zu hart, lässt Vorteil laufen und zeigt anschließend nicht mal Gelb. Hat sich leider der Leistung der spanischen Nationalmannschaft angepasst 

Ich hab schon Angst vor dem Schiri, der das Halbfinale Dtl. - Bra pfeifen wird. Laut Regeln (hoffentlich korrekt jetzt), darf der Schiedsrichter ja nur vom ACF, CAF, CONCACAF oder OFC kommen. Und wie gut diese sind, haben wir ja schon in einigen Spielen (u.a. Eröffnung) gesehen


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2014)

jo mal schauen wie fair unserer ist

nicht umsonst hat ja brasilien als maskottchen dieses jahr den *Facepalm* erwählt ^^

mich würde nicht wundern wenn brasilien sich wieder durch mogelt weil sonst halt deren land brennt wenn sie verlieren


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> mich würde nicht wundern wenn brasilien sich wieder durch mogelt weil sonst halt deren land brennt wenn sie verlieren






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lasst es brennen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2014)

Brasilien brennt so oder so. 

Und mit so einer Wirrwarr Leistung wie gestern wird das nischts gegen GER. Haben zwar gestern nun auch kein Offensivspektakel abgeliefert, aber hatten ne gute Abwehr und waren Effizient ( bis auf die drölf Chancen von Schürrle ).


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Brasilien brennt so oder so.
> 
> Und mit so einer Wirrwarr Leistung wie gestern wird das nischts gegen GER. Haben zwar gestern nun auch kein Offensivspektakel abgeliefert, aber hatten ne gute Abwehr und waren Effizient ( bis auf die drölf Chancen von Schürrle ).



Ja...der gestrige Rumpelfußball der deutschen Nationalelf, war tatsächlich DEUTLICH besser als der Rumpelfußball der Brasilianer...

Wait...

Ne, doch nicht...beides "Rumpelfußball" Deluxe


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2014)

und aktuell mMn totaler rumpelfußball, vorallem seitens der brasilianer. abwarten und teetrinken


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Brasilien brennt so oder so.


Exakt...wir sind nur der Brandbeschleuniger...

zum Thema rumpelfussball:ich hab bei dieser wm noch keine Mannschaft gesehen,die nicht in irgendeinem spiel "rumpelfussball" praktizierte...selbst Brasilien die "ballzauberer" bolzen,grätschen,mauern und schiessen den ball blind nach vorne...auch die haben gelernt das man spielerisch in Schönheit stirbt aber keine titel mehr gewinnt...deswegen kommt selbst von denen nur ergebnisfussball.und der ist bisweilen langweilig und sehr körperbetont...

wenn ich zb an solche Mannschaften wie Costa rica denke,die bis ins Viertelfinale kamen und selbst dort noch Holland ins elfmeterschiessen zwangen,kamen mir Gedanken bei dem spiel hoch,das die vor der wm nicht mit dem ball trainiert haben,sondern nur Marathon gelaufen sind
bei diesen Wetterbedingungen in Brasilien ist zuweilen kein normales spiel möglich und durch die körperliche Fitness unserer spieler haben wir die Möglichkeit den Pokal zu holen...und nie war es eigentlich einfacher als bei dieser wm Weltmeister zu werden, da es bis dato keinen Favoriten gibt...

ich denke gegen Brasilien setzen wir uns 2:1 durch,da neymar nun übelst weggefoult wurde und der abwehrchef da silva gesperrt ist.gleichzeitig setzt sich argentinien gegen oranje durch und so haben wir das finale von 1990 wieder und wie das damals ausging weiss ja auch jeder...


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juli 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Exakt...wir sind nur der Brandbeschleuniger...
> 
> zum Thema rumpelfussball:ich hab bei dieser wm noch keine Mannschaft gesehen,die nicht in irgendeinem spiel "rumpelfussball" praktizierte...selbst Brasilien die "ballzauberer" bolzen,grätschen,mauern und schiessen den ball blind nach vorne...auch die haben gelernt das man spielerisch in Schönheit stirbt aber keine titel mehr gewinnt...deswegen kommt selbst von denen nur ergebnisfussball.und der ist bisweilen langweilig und sehr körperbetont...


Diese WM wird in die Geschichte eingehen, allerdings nicht in positiver Hinsicht. Brutales Vorgehen gegen die eigene (arme Bevölkerung) im Vorfeld und auch währenddessen, eine FIFA die "korrupt" praktisch in die Welt schreit, Fußball wie er auf der Weltbühne schlimmer nicht sein kann. Dazu völlig überforderte Schiedsrichter und desaströse Wetterbedingungen, welche dem Leistungssport alles andere als zuträglich sind. Kaum Tore, kaum mal ein Spiel als "Gala", worauf man sich bei den großen Turnieren ja eigentlich am meisten freut. Hauptsächlich Gebolze wie in der Kreisliga, viele große Mannschaften raus und und und. Ich schaue schon gar nicht mehr alle Spiele sondern nur noch ab und zu.



shadow24 schrieb:


> wenn ich zb an solche Mannschaften wie Costa rica denke,die bis ins Viertelfinale kamen und selbst dort noch Holland ins elfmeterschiessen zwangen,kamen mir Gedanken bei dem spiel hoch,das die vor der wm nicht mit dem ball trainiert haben,sondern nur Marathon gelaufen sind


Mir kam bei dem Spiel eigentlich nur die Kotze hoch und ich sage ganz offen dass ich froh bin über das Ausscheiden von Costa Rica. Nur mauern, nur hinten drin stehen und auf Zeit spielen, der Navas wirds im Elferschießen schon richten. Kaum ein Ballkontakt in der 2. Halbzeit, ständig Abseitsfallen und dann wird der Pinto auch noch vom Kommentator nonstop hochgejubelt für seine "ausgefuchste Taktik"? Ich mochte die bisherigen Spiele von Holland wegen der relativ hohen Geschwindigkeit, z.B. wenn Robben oder Sneijder an den Ball kamen. War diesmal kaum möglich, Ballgeschiebe mit der Hoffnung auf vereinzelte Schwächen in der Mauer war angesagt. Nein, sowas möchte ich in den Finals nicht mehr sehen und ich gestehe dass ich bei den 2 gehaltenen Elfern gejubelt hab als hätte Deutschland gespielt. Für mich war Costa Rica nicht die Sensation, sondern die Enttäuschung des Turniers, zumindest in diesem Spiel.

Fazit: Alle Welt meckert über 2022 und Katar. Nur: Schlimmer können die das wohl kaum hinkriegen als das, was in Brasilien grad läuft. Und die wollen wenigstens klimatisierte Stadien bauen, wo man vielleicht auch mal Spieler in Topform zu sehen kriegt, die nicht ständig nah am Hitzekollaps über den Platz schleichen.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2014)

absolutes sign


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Kaum Tore



*hust* Kaum Tore

WM 82: 146 Tore, Schnitt: 2,81
WM 86: 132 Tore, Schnitt: 2,54
WM 90: 115 Tore, Schnitt: 2,21
WM 94: 141 Tore, Schnitt: 2,71
WM 98*: 171 Tore, Schnitt: 2,67
WM 02*: 161 Tore, Schnitt: 2,52
WM 06*: 147 Tore, Schnitt: 2,30
WM 10*: 145 Tore, Schnitt: 2,27
WM 14* bis Halbfinale: 156 Tore, Schnitt: 2,65


*: selbe Endrunden-Teilnehmerzahl

= 4. "Torreichste"-WM seit 1982 (bis Halbfinale) - zählt man nur den Vorrundenschnitt (was man nicht tun sollte, da erfahrungsgemäss ab der KO-Rund mehr "gemauert" wird, weil es ab da "siegen oder fliegen" heißt) von 2,83, sogar die torreichste WM seit 82

http://de.statista.c...tore-seit-1982/
http://www.tt.com/ho...inkt-weiter.csp


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> *hust* Kaum Tore



"gefühlt2 kaum tore...
wenn man mal die torfestivals aus der Vorrunde(4:1 oder 5:2) abzieht bleibt wenig über...wie oft gingen die spiele in die Verlängerung...es gab glaub ich keine wm in der mehr Verlängerungen benötigt wurden als in dieser...wenn man sich die Ergebnisse ab Achtelfinale anschaut ist das wirklich schwach an toren.da würde ich gerne mal ein vergleich zu anderen WMs zu sehen


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2014)

Torschnitt KO-Runde (inkl. Verlängerungen): 1,92 (23 Tore, 12 Spiele)

WM 2010: 44 Tore, 16 Spiele: 2,75
WM 2006: 30 Tore, 16 Spiele: 1,88
WM 2002: 31 Tore, 16 Spiele: 1,94
WM 1998: 44 Tore, 16 Spiele: 2,75
WM 1994: 48 Tore, 16 Spiele: 3,00
WM 1990: 33 Tore, 16 Spiele: 2,06
WM 1986: 48 Tore, 16 Spiele: 3,00
WM 1982: 17 Tore, 4 Spiele: 4,25

Eigentlich jetzt auch nicht "so schlimm, bisher zB. torreicher als die WM 2006 in Deutschland und ähnlich 2002 in Südkorea und Japan


----------



## Hubautz (7. Juli 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> .gleichzeitig setzt sich argentinien gegen oranje durch und so haben wir das finale von 1990 wieder und wie das damals ausging weiss ja auch jeder...



Wie das Finale 1986 ausgegangen ist weißt du aber auch noch oder ?


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juli 2014)

Da nimmts aber einer ganz genau. oO Gut, dann eben wie Shadow schon sagte "Gefühlt kaum Tore". Geht ja selten mal über ein 1:0 oder 2:1 hinaus. Muss ja generell auch nicht, wir sind ja keine Amerikaner die nur Sportarten wie Basketball interessiert weil da halt ständig gepunktet wird. Aber wie gesagt: mal eine (Tor)Gala, das wär doch was. Es sind jetzt noch 3 relevante Spiele (das um Platz 3 juckt doch niemanden, mal Hand aufs Herz), also nicht mehr SO viele Gelegenheiten. So richtig derbe viel Spaß hat diese WM jedenfalls nicht gebracht, zumindest dahoam vor der Glotze.


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt: mal eine (Tor)Gala, das wär doch was. Es sind jetzt noch 3 relevante Spiele (das um Platz 3 juckt doch niemanden, mal Hand aufs Herz), also nicht mehr SO viele Gelegenheiten.



Du meinst wie ein 1:5 (Niederlande vs Spanien)? Oder ein 2: 5 (Schweiz vs. Frankreich)? Oder 2:4 (Korea vs. Algerien)? 1:4 (Kamerun vs. Brasilien)? 

Schon seit 2002 ist zu beobachten, dass KO-Rundenspiele keine"Hasardspiele" mehr sind wie früher (so wie 54, wo Österreich die Schweiz im Viertelfinale mit 7:5 in der regulären Spielzeit gebogen und Deutschland Österreich im Halbfinale mit 6:1 ), wo jedes Team versucht so viele Tore als möglich zu schießen, sondern deutlich taktischer laufen. Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass taktisch immer mehr Nationen "aufholen" und das Feld selbst immer "dichter" wird., weil sich alles immer mehr professionalisiert. Seit dem Bosman-Urteil '95 spielen einfach viel viel mehr ausländische Spieler in den "starken Ligen" (also in Europa), wodurch die (taktische und physische) Ausbildung und Disziplin der Spieler immer besser wird, während der "Vorsprung" der Europäer mit den Spitzenliegen (England, Spanien, Italien, Deutschland, mit Abstrichen auch noch Frankreich) immer kleiner wird (weil nicht mehr, bis auf 3 Legionäre, nur Inländer bei den Spitzenclubs spielen sondern teilweise wie bei Chelsea, nur mehr 5 Inländer und sonst nur Legionäre). Was mit Nationen (mit "schwächeren" Ligen) bei einer WM passiert, die ihre Teams fast ohne Legionäre ausstatten, sieht man am Beispiel Iran (ok, OFC-Mitglieder ausser Japan und teilweise Korea haben hier noch etwas größeren Rückstand, holen aber auch auf) und vor allem Russland (wo das Problem zusätzlich noch ist, dass die Spitzenteams dort auch fast nur noch aus Legionären bestehen). 
Im Vereinsfußball wiederum ist die Entwicklung nach dem Bosman-Urteil fast gegenläufig, die großen Ligen heben sich im Endeffekt immer mehr von den anderen ab


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du meinst wie ein 1:5 (Niederlande vs Spanien)? Oder ein 2: 5 (Schweiz vs. Frankreich)? Oder 2:4 (Korea vs. Algerien)? 1:4 (Kamerun vs. Brasilien)?


oder ein 4:0 Deutschland gegen Portugal...
aber trotz dieser aufgeführten Ergebnisse empfinde ich diese wm schlechter als 2006 und 2010...vielleicht war man nach 2010 aber auch so von schland verwöhnt, wie sie im Achtel-und Viertelfinale England und argentinien zerlegten,sodass einen die diesjährigen Ergebnisse nicht so recht überzeugen wollen...aber wie ich schon schrieb,lieber diszipliniert weiter kommen und im Halbfinale stehen,als schön spielend in Viertelfinale auszuscheiden...

aber bei dieser wm ist es einfach irgendwie alles zäher geworden und durch die klimatischen Bedingungen langsamer und irgendwie behäbiger, was bei 30 grad und 80-90 % Luftfeuchtigkeit einfach verständlich ist,aber für Zuschauer unattraktiver verläuft.viele spiele waren dadurch einfach richtig zäh.dazu noch bei vielen spielen die späte Uhrzeit und schon nervt einem das müde gekicke nachts um halb zwölf...


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juli 2014)

Eben, genau darum geht's. Warum schaut man denn anderen zu wenn die Sport machen? Man will unterhalten werden. Wenn ich lahmes Amateur-Gebolze will stell ich nen Spiegel auf den Rasen vorm Haus und schau mir selbst zu. Der Jubel/ die Euphorie ist halt deutlich größer wenn auch mal solche tollen Spiele gewonnen werden und nicht nur wie gegen die USA mittels offensichtlichem Nichtangriffspakt (der ja im Vorfeld auch noch vehement verneint wurde). Es macht diesmal schlicht wenig Spaß zuzuschauen und so sehr wir uns im Vorfeld gefreut hatten und so interessant manches Vorrundenspiel war, so angeödet ist man von der derzeitigen KO-Phase. Die Gründe leuchten ein... Spaß macht das trotzdem nicht. Und gehts nicht genau darum, wenn man seine knappe Freizeit opfert um Millionären beim Ballschubsen zuzuschauen?

Zudem frag ich mich warum immer zwangsläufig das eine das andere ausschließt. Warum nicht schön spielen UND weiterkommen? Ging doch "früher" sicher auch mal.


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber bei dieser wm ist es einfach irgendwie alles zäher geworden und durch die klimatischen Bedingungen langsamer und irgendwie behäbiger, was bei 30 grad und 80-90 % Luftfeuchtigkeit einfach verständlich ist,aber für Zuschauer unattraktiver verläuft.viele spiele waren dadurch einfach richtig zäh.dazu noch bei vielen spielen die späte Uhrzeit und schon nervt einem das müde gekicke nachts um halb zwölf...



Echt, das kam dir so vor? Denn die Kommentatoren (zB. der Herr Scholl) meinten zumindest in der Vorrunde noch Dinge wie zB.: "Was auffällt ist, dass es momentan weniger taktisch zugeht und das Team gewinnt, das länger mit voller Leistung marschieren kann. Das führt dann zu Ergebnissen wie einem 2:5. das liegt vermutlich daran, dass die Spieler im Kopf nach der langen Saison müde sind". 
Und in der Vorrunde sind die meisten Teams ja auch tatsächlich auf Teufel komm raus marschiert (siehe Ghana gegen Deutschland)



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zudem frag ich mich warum immer zwangsläufig das eine das andere ausschließt. Warum nicht schön spielen UND weiterkommen? Ging doch "früher" sicher auch mal.



Weil "die 0 muss stehen" meist aufgrund der heute deutlich verbesserten Physis und taktischen Disziplin der Spieler, deutlich erfolgreicher ist als "wir versuchen denen die Bude voll zu hauen".  - vor allem dann, wenn alles in einem einzigen Spiel entschieden wird
Und "erfolgreich" ist wichtiger als "schön". 

Problem dieser KO-Runde dürfte eher die scheinbare Vorgabe an die Schiedsrichter sein, das Spiel so wenig wie möglich mit Karten zu belasten. Würde alles so geahndet werden, wie es grundsätzlich im Regelbuch steht (zB. absichtliches Handspiel = gelbe Karte; Trikotvergehen/"taktisches Foul" zur Unterbrechung eines Konters = gelb; beides auch dann, wenn Spieler schon vorbeslatet; Foul als letzter Mann, auch wenn es der Torwart ist der Foul spielt = rot), wären einige Teams in dieser KO-Runde sicher mit weniger Spielern aus dem Spiel gegangen (zB. Costa Rica, wo ein gelb belasteter Spieler einmal ein Handspiel inkl. Freistoßpfiff und einmal ein Trikot"reissen" inkl. Freistoffpfiff begangen hat und keine Konsequenzen dafür ziehen musste) dadurch wäre wohl auch mehr "gegangen"


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juli 2014)

Mag alles sein. Ändert nix dran dass mir diese WM als die unspektakulärste in Erinnerung bleiben wird, der ich bis dato beiwohnen durfte.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2014)

ich will beileibe nicht die wm nur zerreissen,aber gerade wo du von Mannschaften "marschieren" schreibst...das ist zwar richtig das viele technisch schwache Mannschaften bei dem wetter ihr heil im kampf fanden,aber das macht die spiele nicht interessanter...im Gegenteil,gerade auch noch begünstigt durch die lasche Linie der schiris sidn unheimlich viele fouls in den spielen gewesen,die den spielfluss zig mal unterbrochen haben.es gab zwar meiner Meinung nach weniger opfer die sich minutenlang aufm platz rollten,aber durch den kampf und dem ständigen gegrätsche wurde meistens jede schöne Spielphase gestört...

wenn dich die wm sehr begeistert hat gönn ich dir das gerne,aber ich fand diese durch die Uhrzeiten,wetterlage und oftmals durch das zähe spiel die wm bisher nicht so schön...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich denke gegen Brasilien setzen wir uns 2:1 durch,da neymar nun übelst weggefoult wurde und der abwehrchef da silva gesperrt ist.gleichzeitig setzt sich argentinien gegen oranje durch und so haben wir das finale von 1990 wieder und wie das damals ausging weiss ja auch jeder...



Genau das ist auch mein Tipp. Eigentlich stehen alle Zeichen gegen Argentinien. Sie werden von jedem als "Team Messi" gesehen, haben bisher auch keine Zauber WM gespielt und ihnen fehlt grade jetzt Di Maria. Ich habe aber irgendwie so ein Gefühl, das Oranje scheitern wird. Vielleicht genau so knapp, wie sie es gegen Costa Rica gemacht haben.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2014)

jep,di Maria ist so wichtig für argentina wie müller für uns...die beiden sind nicht nur körperlich ziemlich identische spieler,beide rackern,reissen löcher,sind unberechenbar und sehr torgefährlich...

oranje hat sein glück im elfer schiessen gegen Costa rica verbraucht.jetzt scheitern sie gegen messi und co...ob in der Verlängerung oder witzigerweise im elmeter wäre mir egal...nein doch nicht...ich würde es gerne sehen das die im elfmeterschiessen rausfliegen  ...

apropos Elfmeter,die fifa überlegt gegen den krul schritte einzuleiten wegen seinem "Psychoterror" bei den elfmeterschützen von Costa rica...


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2014)

"*Juan Camilo Zúñiga* drohen für seinen Kniestoß *keine weiteren Konsequenzen*. Die Disziplinarkommission der Fifa berief sich am Montagabend auf die Tatsachenentscheidung des spanischen Schiedsrichters Carlos Velasco Carballo."


gratz FIFA. aber der beißer wird nachträglich gesperrt? war das nicht auch tatsachenentscheidung?   

das einzige, das bei dieser wm funktioniert ist das fairplay und der sportsgeist der manschafften untereinander 

und btw. RIP alfredo di stefano

*
*


----------



## Manowar (8. Juli 2014)

Kann ich aber verstehen.
Das war ein "normales" Foul. Auch wenns unter aller Sau war..
Ich sehe aber einen großen Unterschied, zu einer Beiß-Attacke.

Finale: Deutschland - Holland 2:1


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juli 2014)

Ja so sehe ich das auch.

Da ist immer noch ein Unterschied zwischen einer klaren Tätlichkeit und einem extrem groben und fahrlässigen Foul.
Wenn es danach geht hätte man dann auch einen Balotelli für seine Kung Fu-Einlage sperren müssen und ähnliche Attacken genauso hart ahnden.


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> gratz FIFA. aber der beißer wird nachträglich gesperrt? war das nicht auch tatsachenentscheidung?



Nein, war es nicht...das hat der Schiedsrichter nämlich nicht in seinem Spielbericht vermerkt, weil er es schlicht nicht gesehen hat. Dass Zuniga gefoult hat und er Vorteil laufen ließ (und als der weg war, gepfiffen hat) aber sehr wohl...
Das ist der Unterschied..."Tatsachenentscheidung" ist alles, was der Schiri vermerkt, darüber hat er entschieden. Alles was er nicht sieht, kann im Nachhinein geahndet werden


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube das Brasilien verliert. Auch wenn ich die deutsche Elf gar nicht ausstehen kann hoffe ich das es keine Frustfouls gibts egal von welcher Seite. 
Meine Augen sehnen sich mal wieder nach einem schönen Spiel, da aber alle Trickser provisorisch umgesenst werden bleibt das wohl ein Traum. Mittlerweile ists mir egal wer Meister wird, ich hätte nur gerne faire, wenn mögliche sogar schöne Spiele.

Hoffentlich unternimmt die FiFa was bis zur nächstem E/WM, die knien da immer bei Eröffnung des Spiels mit dem Fairplaybanner. Gehts nur mir so oder ist das echt ironisch?


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juli 2014)

Vernichtet!


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2014)

naja noch brennt es nicht ^^

aber was fürn schützenfest und eine riesige erniedrigung


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juli 2014)

Ja man muss sagen das sie das 0:1 ganz schön geschockt hat.
Nach dem 0:2 waren die total von der Rolle und dann kam halt der völlige Genickbruch.

Die Motivation sich nach einem 0:5 zur Hälfte zurückzukämpfen dürfte kein normalsterbliches Wesen wirklich aufbringen können 


Es gibt aber nichts befriedigenderes als den Gastgeber so wegzuputzen und sie so heulen zu sehen


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2014)

Bleibt ja nicht viel zu sagen.. hehe! <br style="font-size: 9pt;">

Ob Fremder123 jetzt zufrieden ist?


Derulu, wir brauchen neue Statistiken


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> naja noch brennt es nicht ^^
> 
> aber was fürn schützenfest und eine riesige erniedrigung



Der Gegner war auch Deutschland, nicht Argentinien. Was sollte also brennen?



shadow24 schrieb:


> gleichzeitig setzt sich argentinien gegen oranje durch und so haben wir das finale von 1990 wieder und wie das damals ausging weiss ja auch jeder...



In etwa so wie das '86er Finale?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^this


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2014)

Heute abend entweder 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjhXgT481TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2010

oder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gpr0relE5EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2002


und hier ein klassiker von 2010 nachdem gekauften schiri ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2JEpEj10a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch mein Tipp. Eigentlich stehen alle Zeichen gegen Argentinien. Sie werden von jedem als "Team Messi" gesehen, haben bisher auch keine Zauber WM gespielt und ihnen fehlt grade jetzt Di Maria. Ich habe aber irgendwie so ein Gefühl, das Oranje scheitern wird. Vielleicht genau so knapp, wie sie es gegen Costa Rica gemacht haben.



Endlich habe ich mal richtig getippt. Zwar nicht das Ergebnis, aber ist mir wurscht 

GER vs ARG

Sollte machbar sein.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2014)

Ich bange ja um die Gesundheit der deutschen Spieler während dieses Spiels.
Ansonsten:


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sollte machbar sein für Argentinien



fixed

Ich find es aber sehr spannend, dass "alle" gleich die einmal im Turnier gezeigte Leistung gegen einen nach dem 1:0 "gebrochenen" ("wichtigster" Spieler fehlt schwerstverletzt, Abwehrchef fehlt und dann bewacht man nur die kopfballstarken Spieler und der Müller nudelt den Ball irgendwie rein - danach war Brasiliens Hoffnung und Selbstvertrauen, ohne Neymar gewnenn zu könenn, endgültig weg) Gegner heranzieht und der "Schnitt" der bisherigen Leistungen plötzlich gar nicht mehr zählt (gegen Ghana nicht gerade berauschend, gegen die USA nicht gut, gegen Algerien sehr schwach, gegen Frankreich eher so mittelmässig). Im "Schnitt" war Deutschland bei dieser WM, ausser im ersten Spiel (gegen im ganzen Turnier schwache Portugiesen) und im, vom "Schicksal begünstigten", Spiel gegen Brasilien auf einem ähnlichen Leistungsniveau wie Argentinien, die sich auch mehr durchgewurschtelt, als begeistert haben


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sollte machbar sein für deutschland nach einen sehr harten kampf wo argentien wieder foulen und trikotreissen tut ohne ende



fixed ²


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2014)

Oh Shit hier kommen wieder die Realisten ...

Argentinien - Portugal - Brasilien 

Ich sehe diese drei Mannschaften auf einer Ebene. Wieso ? Sie sind NUR von brillianten Einzelakteuren gespickt, auf denen die Last liegt. Sei es Ronaldo, Neymar, Messi oder sonstwer. Alle erwarten, dass DIESE Spieler das Spiel ausmachen und für sich gewinnen. Gegen Argentinien haben wir 2010 4:0 gewonnen (ist 4 Jahre her, aber ihr System damals -> heute ist immer noch sehr ähnlich) Zu Brasilien muss ich nichts sagen. Und ja, ihnen haben 2 wichtige Leute gefehlt, aber man man man...  7 Gegentore fängt sich keine Mannschaft. Gegen Portugal sind wir jetzt auch schon sehr lange ungeschlagen. 

Wir haben uns gegen Mannschaft schwer getan, die kompakt und mit Teamgeist gekämpft haben. USA, Ghana, Algerien, Frankreich. Sie standen alle als Mannschaft da und haben uns ne Menge Probleme gemacht. 

Tl;DR 

Wenn Argentinien sich nicht zerreißt, so wie es die Algerier gemacht haben, wirds nix. Deutschland SOLLTE Argentinien schlagen können...


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und ja, ihnen haben 2 wichtige Leute gefehlt, aber man man man... 7 Gegentore fängt sich keine Mannschaft.



Eine Mannschaft, die nach dem Viertelfinale "unter Schock" stand (ob des brutalen Neymar-Ausfalls), das DEN Druck hat, wie ihn Brasilien hatte (es gibt dort quasi nichts Wichtigeres als Fußball, sie sind auch schon 1950 bei der Heim-WM an ihren Nerven und dem Druck gescheitert) und das nach 11 Minuten sich quasi aufgegeben hatte (nach dem 1:0 sind die zu 8 hinten rumgelaufen wie die Hühner aufgeschreckt vom Habicht) 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wir haben uns gegen Mannschaft schwer getan, die kompakt und mit Teamgeist gekämpft haben. USA, Ghana, Algerien, Frankreich. Sie standen alle als Mannschaft da und haben uns ne Menge Probleme gemacht.



Argentinien hat bisher die beste Abwehr des Turniers (3 Gegentore)...also "ziemlich kompakt" wohl  ...wohl ähnlich wie Algerien...und sie haben, anders als Algerien, auch noch starke Angreifer (nein, nicht nur den Ausserirdischen, der im Moment eh meistens nur rumsteht, auch Lavezzi, Higuain und Agüero)

Der Sieg gegen Brasilien war etwas Aussergewöhnliches, ohne Frage. Es spiegelt aber sicher nicht das "echte Kräfteverhältnis" wider - es sind viele glückliche Umstände, die, zusätzlich zum zweiten guten Spiel des Turniers, zu einem derartigen Ergebnis beigetragen haben
Der Sieg ist sicher möglich...aber:
a) ist der Gegener nach einem 7:1 sicher gewarnt, 
b) ist der Gegner weniger unter Druck als der vom Halbfinale, 
c) sind (fast, um Angel tut es mir leid) alle seine Superstars noch an Bord, 
d) ist der Gegner wohl bis in die Haarspitzen motiviert, ist Brasilien doch fußballtechnisch der "Erzfeind" der Argentinier und ein Sieg in der Heimat des "Erzfeindes" wäre wohl das Größte überhaupt (die Argentinier, sogar die Mannschaft in der Kabine nach dem Viertelfinale, singen schon seit Beginn der WM Lieder mit Inhalten wie: " Brasilien, sag mir, wie es sich anfühlt, dass Papa in deinem Haus ist. Ich schwöre, dass selbst nach all den Jahren, wir niemals vergessen, wie Diego dich umdribbelte, und Cani(ggia) es dir besorgte, Ihr weint seit Italien bis heute, Ihr werdet Messi sehen, wie er uns den Pokal zurückbringt, Maradona ist größer als Pelé") 

"leicht und einfach"wird's aber nicht...


----------



## callahan123 (10. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> f...gegen Ghana nicht gerade berauschend, gegen die USA nicht gut, gegen Algerien sehr schwach, gegen Frankreich eher so mittelmässig). Im "Schnitt" war Deutschland bei dieser WM, ausser im ersten Spiel (gegen im ganzen Turnier schwache Portugiesen) und im, vom "Schicksal begünstigten", Spiel gegen Brasilien auf einem ähnlichen Leistungsniveau wie Argentinien, die sich auch mehr durchgewurschtelt, als begeistert haben



Sehe ich nicht so.

Gegen Ghana und Algerien haben wir nicht gut ausgesehen. Unpräzise, schwerfällig, vielleicht sogar lustlos. 
Wenn man sich aber die letzten WM Turniere der Deutschen anschaut (auch wenn man die Mannschaften letztendlich sicher nicht vergleichen kann), dann gab es immer solche Spiele. 
(1990 gegen Kolumbien oder die CSFR, 1994 gegen Jugoslawien, 1998 alle Spiele, 2002 gegen Irland, 2006 gegen Polen, 2010 gegen Serbien und gegen Ghana)

Gegen die USA haben wir in meinen Augen jedoch sehr souverän gewonnen, wir haben da einfach das Tor nicht getroffen. Hätte ein sehr hoher Sieg werden können schon nach 10 Minuten hatten wir 3 gute Chancen.
Gegen Frankreich haben wir ebenfalls gut gespielt, war halt nicht gleich ein 4:0 Gewitter, das ist aber sowieso eher die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel.

Die Spiele gegen Portugal und Brasilien hatten für mich den Beigeschmack, dass die hohen Ergebnisse nicht durch unsere famose Stärke, sondern durch große mentale Missstände seitens unserer Gegner zustande kamen. 
Gut war lediglich, dass wir einige unserer vielen Chancen verwandelt haben und hinten dicht hielten.

Die größte Schwäche der Deutschen sehe ich - auch nach diesen beiden Spielen mit vielen Toren - trotzdem in der Chancenverwertung. 
Spieler wie Özil und Götze sind da aktuell sehr verspielt oder trauen sich oft nicht abzuschließen. Özil fällt für viele gerade deswegen negativ auf, obwohl er für das Team ein sehr wichtiger Baustein ist.
Müller ist sicherlich kein "aus 4 Chancen mache ich 5 Tore" Spieler. Er hat seine guten, mäßigen und schlechten Tage, wie jeder andere Spieler auch. 
Natürlich muss man aber sagen, dass seine Statistik schon sehr beeindruckend ist. (12 Spiele : 10 Tore)

Also, Tagesform und der bessere Start werden in meinen Augen das Spiel entscheiden.


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2014)

die schiri wahl.... boar kommts mir grade hoch
wieso net zb webb?


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juli 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> die schiri wahl.... boar kommts mir grade hoch
> wieso net zb webb?



Weil wie schon zuvor weder ein Europäer noch ein Süd-Amerikaner das spiel pfeifen darf laut Bela Rethy das letzte mal 

Schiri war ein Mexikaner... Sind die denn keine Süd-Amerikaner? 

Und was is es diesmal?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Schiri war ein Mexikaner... Sind die denn keine Süd-Amerikaner?



Nope, sind sie nicht.


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Weil wie schon zuvor weder ein Europäer noch ein Süd-Amerikaner das spiel pfeifen darf laut Bela Rethy das letzte mal
> 
> Schiri war ein Mexikaner... Sind die denn keine Süd-Amerikaner?
> 
> Und was is es diesmal?



Finalschiri Rizzoli ist Italiener...

Mexikaner sind keine Südamerikaner, also keine CONMEBOL Mitglieder, sondern Mittelamerikaner, also CONCACAF Mitglieder 

Bei der WM ist es doch auch Schei**, wenn die Schiris auch nach Kontinentalverbänden eingeteilt werden (was sie, siehe Finale, zum Glück nicht mehr werden), da sollen die besten pfeifen, nicht die, deren Kontinentalverband keines der beiden Teams stellt. Ausser den UEFA und CONMEBOL Schiris, kannst auch die meisten mangels internationaler Erfahrung in großen Bewerben, zumindest noch, in die Tonne kloppen...


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt zum 1. Mal in meinem Leben gewettet. Bin gespannt ob ich was bekomm.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das spiel findet definitiv aufm rasen statt


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2014)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bin um 20 Jahre gealtert. Was ein geiler Sieg. Besser hätte es nicht kommen können


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juli 2014)

Gratz Deutschland ... Hut ab!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K84hfJ0QbB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur schade, daß nun mein so "altes" T-Shirt mal soeben sowas von Outdate geworden ist. 

*edit*


Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bin um 20 Jahre gealtert. Was ein geiler Sieg. Besser hätte es nicht kommen können


Wenn ich das auch wäre, bräuchte ich ab kommenden Samstag nur noch 2 Jahre arbeiten ... yippee.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2014)

Rio de Janeiro (dpo) - Es ist eine herbe Enttäuschung für Neuer, Schweinsteiger, Lahm & Co. Nach nur sieben Spielen schied die deutsche Nationalmannschaft am Sonntagabend überraschend aus der WM aus und wird nun am Montag den Heimflug antreten müssen. Dass auch der beim gestrigen Spiel unterlegene Kontrahent Argentinien raus ist, dürfte dem Deutschen Team nach einem aufopferungsvollen Spiel nur schwachen Trost bieten.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2014)

Warst auch schon mal deutlich besser.


----------



## Yiraja (14. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Rio de Janeiro (dpo) - Es ist eine herbe Enttäuschung für Neuer, Schweinsteiger, Lahm & Co. Nach nur sieben Spielen schied die deutsche Nationalmannschaft am Sonntagabend überraschend aus der WM aus und wird nun am Montag den Heimflug antreten müssen. Dass auch der beim gestrigen Spiel unterlegene Kontrahent Argentinien raus ist, dürfte dem Deutschen Team nach einem aufopferungsvollen Spiel nur schwachen Trost bieten.



irgendwie nich lustig oder ich raffs nach der sehr kurzen nacht einfach nit  , so fertig machen hardcore ins büro setzen. Euch allen nen weltmeisterlichen tag


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ein geiler Sieg.



*grübel*

Wie es Gary Lineker schon wusste: "Ein Spiel dauert X Minuten und am Ende gewinnen immer die Deutschen"

eigentlich gilt für gestern aber:

"Wer die Tore nicht macht, der bekommt sie" (und verdient den Sieg nicht)

Nuff said ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2014)

Yiraja schrieb:


> irgendwie nich lustig oder ich raffs nach der sehr kurzen nacht einfach nit  , so fertig machen hardcore ins büro setzen. Euch allen nen weltmeisterlichen tag



postilon news ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zum 1. Mal in meinem Leben gewettet. Bin gespannt ob ich was bekomm.



Und was ist das Ergebnis?


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2014)

Ich habe 2:1 für Argentinien getippt und mir dadurch wohl den Sieg beim Tippspiel meiner Fachschaft versaut. Irgendwie hatte ich vor dem Spiel ein ungutes Gefühl und das zog sich auch bis zur Verlängerung hin. Man drückt ja ungern dem Gegner die Daumen, aber jetzt tut es mir doch etwas um meinen Gewinn leid.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Juli 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Warst auch schon mal deutlich besser.



Postillon zitieren is halt nur bedingt lustig.
Was das betrifft fand ich aber "Spiel um Platz 3 knapp verpasst" wesentlich lustiger 


Also ich persönlich hab ja schon nach der ersten Hälfte gedacht, dass alles im Elfmeterschießen endet und da hätte ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen gemacht ^^
Das die Erlösung dann noch kurz vor Schluss kam war mir natürlich trotzdem lieber


----------



## Legendary (14. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe 2:1 für Argentinien getippt und mir dadurch wohl den Sieg beim Tippspiel meiner Fachschaft versaut. Irgendwie hatte ich vor dem Spiel ein ungutes Gefühl und das zog sich auch bis zur Verlängerung hin. Man drückt ja ungern dem Gegner die Daumen, aber jetzt tut es mir doch etwas um meinen Gewinn leid.



Dito, habe auch für Argentinien getippt. Ich hab mich natürlich trotzdem für Deutschland gefreut, die Quote war halt höher.


----------



## Fakebook (15. Juli 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Postillon zitieren is halt nur bedingt lustig.


Stimmt. Ich habe auch noch einen:

Ein Deutscher und ein Niederländer treffen sich kurz vorm Halbfinale.
Der Deutsche fragt: "Na, gegen wen spielt ihr?"
Der Niederländer: "Gegen Argentinien!"
Der Deutsche: "Ist ja lustig. Gegen die spielen wir auch am Sonntag."

Ja ok, ich halte schon die Klappe.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. August 2014)

http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/leute/rihanna/will-fussball-club-kaufen-37161140.bild.html

Mal ehrlich, wer braucht solche "Fans"? Hätte Argentinien gewonnen hätte die Schnalle dann eben dafür gejubelt. Zeigt ja bestens, dass sie ihre Kohle nicht in einen deutschen Klub investieren will sondern eben in einen englischen. Und "My nigga Klose"?! Ernsthaft?


----------



## ego1899 (8. August 2014)

Irgendwie gibt es fast nichts, was mich noch weniger interessiert... 


Ob nun irgendwelche international mehr oder weniger in der Öffentlichkeit stehenden Personen, oder die nationale Pseudo-Prominenz alle 2 Jahre Fußball-Interesse vorheuchelt oder nicht und so Schmutzblätter wie die Bild das dann breittreten sollte doch eigentlich jedem völlig Wurst sein 

Das ist ungefähr genauso lächerlich wie die unzähligen "WM/EM-Songs" mit denen man zu jedem Turnier bombadiert wird.

Zu Turnier-Zeiten und die 1-2 Monate davor/ danach meide ich grundsätzlich TV/ Radio als Informationsquelle und beschränke mich auf die seriösen Printmedien und das Internet.
Zum Spiel bleibt dann der Ton bis zum Anpfiff aus.

So muss man sich über sowas nicht mehr aufregen, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen 


Zum Glück fängt die Buli jetzt wieder an und lässt diese ganzen WM/EM-Gucker wieder verstummen, es wird Zeit...


----------



## ego1899 (9. August 2014)

hoppla falscher thread


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2014)

falscher tread ego ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. August 2014)

Die Transferausgaben von Bremen oO, hoffe wir beenden die Saison unter den ersten 10... 
Sie hätten mal 20 Mille in die Hand nehmen und Ballotelli ranschaffen sollen. :/  Scheinbar haben sie aber keine Schulden, wenigstens etwas.


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2014)

man kann ja über den hsv sagen was man will,aber die sind echt kontinuierlich in ihrem Job:die knüpfen genau da an wo sie letzte Saison aufgehört haben...

ansonsten wieder die üblichen Mannschaften vorne und die üblichen hinten...sehr stark fand ich bisher die auftritte von Leverkusen.astreines spiel am samstag gegen Hertha.also wenn die so weiterspielen können sich Dortmund und Bayern warm anziehen.ich befürchte aber(allein weil die keine zwei Mannschaften wie Bayern haben),dass denen verletzungsbedingt irgendwann bei drei laufenden Veranstaltungen die luft während der Saison ausgeht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2014)

shadow24 schrieb:


> man kann ja über den hsv sagen was man will,aber die sind echt kontinuierlich in ihrem Job:die knüpfen genau da an wo sie letzte Saison aufgehört haben...



Ich könnte noch immer kotzen. Ich meine, als HSV Fan war man ja mit einem (ordentlichen) Unentschieden gegen den Aufsteiger Köln zufrieden. Schlussfolgerung daraus -> Gegen Paderborn sollte man nen 3er einfahren "können".

Als ob. Mit so ner Leistung gehört man nicht mal mehr in Liga 2. Es ist noch nicht einmal Wut, eher Trauer. Aber ich springe momentan eher noch auf den "lass die Mannschaft sich erstmal einspielen und alle Neuzugänge da sein" - Zug als auf den "SLOMKA IST NENULLOLOLOLOLO  GIEV TUCHEL" Zug.

Ansonsten : Mich überrascht auch Leverküsen und Hoffenheim. Ich glaube aber, dass beide später ne kleinere Rolle im Meisterschaftskampf spielen werden. So sehr Schalke grad am Boden liegt, zähle ich sie immer noch zu den Top 4.


----------



## ego1899 (1. September 2014)

Der ist gestern kurz vor Anpfiff über dem Mainzer Stadion gekreist. Sehr geileAktion xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. September 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch immer kotzen. Ich meine, als HSV Fan war man ja mit einem (ordentlichen) Unentschieden gegen den Aufsteiger Köln zufrieden. Schlussfolgerung daraus -> Gegen Paderborn sollte man nen 3er einfahren "können".
> 
> Als ob. Mit so ner Leistung gehört man nicht mal mehr in Liga 2. Es ist noch nicht einmal Wut, eher Trauer. Aber ich springe momentan eher noch auf den "lass die Mannschaft sich erstmal einspielen und alle Neuzugänge da sein" - Zug als auf den "SLOMKA IST NENULLOLOLOLOLO  GIEV TUCHEL" Zug.
> 
> Ansonsten : Mich überrascht auch Leverküsen und Hoffenheim. Ich glaube aber, dass beide später ne kleinere Rolle im Meisterschaftskampf spielen werden. So sehr Schalke grad am Boden liegt, zähle ich sie immer noch zu den Top 4.



hehe,genauso hatte ich auch gedacht mit köln und Paderborn...erst war ich noch sauer das ausgerechnet der hsv zum aufsteiger als erstes hin muss.da kann man normal nur schlecht aussehen.aber haben sich da ja ordentlich aus der Affäre gezogen.da vermeinte ich ein aufwärdsttrend erkannt zu haben....wie man sich täuschen kann...denn dann kam Paderborn und deckte schonungslos die gesamten schwächen des hsv auf.kein kampf,keine Leidenschaft,kein aufbäumen...gar nix...die anderen kämpfen zumindest 90 min.da ist sich der hsv scheinbar zu schade für...Hauptsache cool aussehen und kohle einsacken...
aber ich geb jetzt mittlerweile auch nicht mehr nur der Mannschaft die schuld.ich bin der letzte der sofort den trainerkopf fordert wenn die feinen herren mal wieder ihren arsch nicht bewegen wollen,aber wenn der Slomka nicht mehr zu denen durchdringt,udn so sieht es mittlerweile für mich aus,dann muss da ein wechsel hin.udn wenn der neue Trainer ihnen wieder nur einen sieg beschert,der sie später vorm abstieg rettet...


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2014)

Ein neuer Trainer für den HSV...?

Dann hier schonmal eine Liste aller zur Zeit verfügbaren niederländischen Trainer


----------



## Fremder123 (3. September 2014)

Beim Freundschaftsspiel heute Abend gegen Argentinien frag ich mich angesichts der Presseberichtserstattung: Was ist daran "freundschaftlich"? Hier ist nur von Revanche und beiderseitiger offener Rechnung nach dem WM-Finale die Rede. Was bringt sowas eigentlich, außer dass die Spieler "verheizt" werden für nichts und wieder nichts? Kann dem nix abgewinnen, beim besten Willen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Beim Freundschaftsspiel heute Abend gegen Argentinien frag ich mich angesichts der Presseberichtserstattung: Was ist daran "freundschaftlich"? Hier ist nur von Revanche und beiderseitiger offener Rechnung nach dem WM-Finale die Rede. Was bringt sowas eigentlich, außer dass die Spieler "verheizt" werden für nichts und wieder nichts? Kann dem nix abgewinnen, beim besten Willen.



Naja vor ein paar Monaten haben wir erst gegen sie gespielt und dann auch noch in einem WM Finale, da nimmt man dann schnell das Wort "Revanche" in den Mund. Fakt ist aber, dass beide Seite ja schon sehr oft betont haben (besonders die Argentinier), dass dieses Spiel 0 Bedeutung hat. Für uns Deutsche vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr, weil wir ja Lahm, Mertesacker und Klose verabschieden.


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2014)

Warum können diese Testspiele nicht später stattfinden?
Wäre genau das richtige gegen meine Schlafprobleme...


----------



## Fremder123 (4. September 2014)

Tscha, 2:4. Da muss man das "keine Bedeutung" wohl größer schreiben als gedacht. Auch für ein Freundschaftsspiel ist das verdammt peinlich, wenn der frischgebackene Weltmeister im 1. Länderspiel danach gleich so ne Klatsche einfängt, egal ob Lahm & Co. in Rente sind.

Wie die Gauchos jetzt wohl gehen...


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2014)

da kommen jetzt die ganzen ANTI DEUTSCHEN Trolle aus den Löchern gekrochen

Hummels,Özil,Schweinsteiger und Boateng sind atm wegen Knie und anderen Probleme ausgefallen

Phillip Lahm,Miroslav Klose und Mertesacker sind in Rente

Die Abwehr sind komplett neue Spieler dabei 

Das Team ist derzeit ein völlig neues und Löw muss jetzt erstmal rotieren und das Team sich einspielen.

Das letzte Team hat seit 2006 zusammengespielt

Mir tat nur Gomez leid der ja nach seiner langen verletzungspause jetzt mit dem B Team mitspielte und jetzt niedergemacht wurde.


----------



## ZeldeR (4. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hummels,Özil,Schweinsteiger und Boateng sind atm wegen Knie und anderen Probleme ausgefallen
> 
> Phillip Lahm,Miroslav Klose und Mertesacker sind in Rente
> 
> ...



Hast du schon recht mit. In meinen Augen hätte Löw sich auch verabschieden sollen. Es war klar, dass es nach der WM einen personellen Umbruch geben wird. Wie schon gesagt seit 2006 wurde dieses Team im Kern aufgebaut. Die Generation um Lahm und Mertesacker, etc. neigt sich dem Ende. Keine Schwarzmalerei, aber es wird verdammt schwer in nur 2 Jahren aus dem personellen Wechseln etwas neues erfolgreiches zu Formen. Meiner Meinung nach kann Löw nur verlieren..


----------



## Manowar (4. September 2014)

Aus anderen Teams sind auch viele gute Leute gegangen. Also ist da quasi ein Ausgleich.

Ich bin drauf gespannt, wann das Frischfleisch eingespielt ist und dann mal was zeigen will.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie die Gauchos jetzt wohl gehen...



Immer noch so wie vorher. Das Spiel hatte nur eine Erkenntnis erbracht, dass sich das Team noch einspielen muss. Offensiv war es ja gut, Chancen hätten noch ein wenig besser genutzt werden müssen. 

Was zählt, ist der Sonntag und die weiteren EM Qualli Spiele.


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2014)

der ist einfach schadensfroh 

und den gauchosong gibts schon seit der fanmeile von 2006 aber das haben die medien verschwiegen ^^

mal schauen wie es verletzungsbedingt aussieht schottland könnt sein das die b mannschaft wieder spielt weil die leistungsträger immer noch von dem finale angeschlagen sind wo die argentinier unötig gefoult haben 

mal schauen wie die neuen spieler sich machen in den nächsten jahren


es wurde oft genug gesagt das der wm titel die arbeit von 8 jahren jugendförderung war und bei der em und wm bei wichtigen spielen in den letzten jahren wenn ein spiel ausfiel erging es uns wie gestern halt.

es hat halt der kaptän gefehlt der neue muss erst sich noch reinarbeiten


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2014)

Oh Gott oh Gott. Wir fliegen bei der EM besimmt in der Vorrunde raus.
Nein, wir qualifizieren uns vermutlich noch nicht mal!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

So, erster Trainer der Saison ist futsch, und das (wen wunderts) natürlich bei meinem Herzensverein (man kann meinen ich steh auf Schmerzen.. ).

 

Der Xte Trainer in X Jahren soll es nun also richten, wobei hier wohl klar ist, dass es nicht unbedingt an dieser Position hakt. Somka hatte ne miserable Bilanz. Ich kann mich nur an ein Spiel erinnern, wo wir unter ihm richtig guten Fussball gesehen haben, und das war beim 3:0 gegen Dortmund letzte Saison, welches auch sein erstes Spiel war. Von dort an holte er keinen Sieg mehr (abgesehen von der Relegation und dem Elfer Schießen im DFB Pokal, aber mal ehrlich, wir hätte sowohl aus der BuLi als auch aus dem Pokal fliegen MÜSSEN). Slomka hat nicht die alleinige Schuld an der Situation, das Problem ist sicher hausgemacht. Aber unschuldig ist er auch nicht. Nach der längsten Vorbereitung ever und guten Neuverpflichtungen (ja man kann argumentieren, dass viele neue erst jetzt dazugekommen sind...) sollte man doch wenigstens ein Konzept, ein Plan, eine Struktur im Spielaufbau erkennen...

 

...tut man aber nicht. Stattdessen sackt man in den Spielen gegen Hannover und Paderborn wie ne Sandburg bei Regen ineinander zusammen. Kein Wunder, dass die Neuzugänge mit reingezogen werden.

 

Welcher Trainer kann es jetzt richten ? Ich weiß es nicht. Tuchel vielleicht. Aber ob der es sich antut. Stevens/Jol/Doll will ich nicht mehr hier sehen. Stevens könnte es höchstens so wie bei Stuttgart machen und bis zum Ende der Saison bleiben. Ich glaube mehr möchte er auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt eh erstmal Zinnbauer übernehmen, der leistet bei der 2. Mannschaft grade ziemlich viel (in der Regionalliga Nord auf Platz 1 mit 8:0:0 Bilanz und 27:5 Tordifferenz)-


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2014)

also ich finde es ja generell auch immer schlimm das als erstes immer der Trainer gehen muss,aber hier finde ich es eigentlich richtig,denn Slomka hat die Mannschaft nicht mehr erreicht und sogar noch öffentlich schlecht geredet...und wer in einem interview nach einem spiel als Trainer zugibt das die spieler zu ängstlich agiert haben, baut sich seinen eigenen strick,denn wer ist denn für die Motivation verantwortlich???

ich hab sowieso eins die ganze zeit beim hsv vermisst...nein nicht die punkte und siege...das die kämpfen...ganz einfach sich den arsch aufreissen für ihr Geld...vereine wie die aufsteiger köln oder Paderborn machen ihnen das vor.die haben auch keine kohle für teure stars,aber die kämpfen bis zum umfallen,da grätscht jeder für jeden in der partie...beim hsv hab ich immer den eindruck die bestreiten stets freundschafts-oder trainingsspiele,so als würde es gar nich so wichtig sein zu gewinnen,son bischen auslaufen und gut...

ich wünschte denen son Trainer wie quälix Magath,der die ne Woche nur laufen lässt,ohne das die auch nur einmal den ball sehen.steigerungsläufe und konditionsübungen ohne ende,damit die zumindest mal physisch dagegen halten können.das wäre mal der erste schritt...

vielleicht bleibt ja der zinnbauer auch bis zur Winterpause Trainer und zum start in die Rückrunde holen sie tuchel,der ja dieses jahr keinen mehr trainieren wollte...

Magath steht bestimmt auch zur verfügung nach seinem Debakel in England


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2014)

So englische Woche steht an. Wer was zu lachen haben will sollte sich das Rhein-Main Derby Frankfurt - Mainz ansehen.

Also ich bin generell sehr neutral wenn es um strittige Situationen geht, aber was in den letzten 2 Spielen der Eintracht abging is echt nich normal. Selbst wenn man dabei nicht durch vie Vereinsbrille guckt.

 

Gegen Augsburg einen klaren Elfmeter nicht bekommen, den man einfach sehen MUSS!

Was der vierte Offizielle auch getan hat, nur leider habe das Headset nicht funktioniert.

So ein Pech! Wie haben die nur früher kommuniziert?

Manuel Gräfe hat sich ja danach dafür entschuldigt, also Schwamm drüber.

War eh verdient verloren eigentlich, aber das Spiel hätte auch anders laufen können wenn man mal 1:0 in Führung geht.

 

 

Und was kommt dann am Samstag gegen Schalke 06?

Ein klarer Handelfmeter der eigentlich auch noch ne rote Karte hätte nach sich ziehen können wird den Frankfurtern wieder mal verwehrt.

Diesmal ist nicht Manuel Gräfe Schuld (der diesmal als 4. Offizielle dabei ist, top Fingerspitzengefühl DFL/ DFB.

 

Und als wäre das nicht schon schlimm genug, nein dann wird vor der Halbzeit noch ein lächerlicher Handelfmeter für Schalke gepfiffen.

Ein flach reingespielter Ball prallt an die Hand des grätschenden Medojevic, der dafür auch noch Gelb sieht und später mit Gelb-Rot vom Platz muss und damit noch gesperrt ist.

Hat die Schalker natürlich wieder zurück ins Spiel gebracht, die es zu Stande gebracht haben in der ersten Hälfte 1x auf´s gegnerische Tor zu schießen.

 

Auch Herbert Fandel, vorsitzender der DFB-Schiedsrichterkommission spricht später von einer klaren Fehlentscheidung und einem "Wahrnehmungsfehler".

 

 

Also wie gesagt, Vereinsbrille hin oder her, diese Entscheidungen sind einfach nur noch lächerlich.

Das is schon ne ganz schöne Sauerei was da abläuft.

Das waren ja jetzt keine strittigen Szenen, sondern wirklich klare Fehlentscheidungen.

 

Bin echt mal gespannt was die Herren Schiedsrichter sich diesmal einfallen lassen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. September 2014)

Fußballtechnisch war's ne miese Woche, Mainz fängt sich noch das 2:2, nach 2:0 Führung, Bremen verliert 0:3, und Chelsea verschenkte am Sonntag 2 Punkte gegen City.

 

Naja wenigstens hat Dynamo Moskau den Rivalen Torpedo Moskau 3:1 zerlegt!

 

Ich seh schon die Absteiger: Hertha, Bremen, Hamburg.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Oktober 2014)

also das ist doch mal ein eintrag wert: da gewinnen ALLE deutschen Vertreter ihre spiele diese Woche im internationalen vergleich....und das nicht nur knapp wie schalke mit dem 4:3,sondern auch souverän,wie Leverkusen 2:0,oder Wolfsburg 4:2, über glanzvoll wie Dortmund 4:0, Gladbach 5:0 bis zu weltmeisterlich wie Bayern beim 7:1 in Rom... 

 

das letzte Ergebnis zeigt das Bayern momentan das maß aller dinge ist,ob in der bundesliga oder in der CL....ich mein Rom ist ja nun wahrlich kein leicht zu schlagender Gegner und dann auch noch auswärts bei denen...Respekt!!!!

 

aber auch an alle anderen deutschen fussballvertreter.super Leistung...kann gerne so weiter gehen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

Die deutschen Vereine müssen auch endlich mal in der EL voran kommen und nicht immer in der Vorrunde rausfliegen. Würde wir da mal regelmäßig ins Achtel/Viertel/Halbfinale kommen, würde für uns bei der 5 Jahreswertung auch mal mehr rausspringen. Kann mich an keinen Verein erinnern (außer vor Jahren Werder und Hamburg in den epischen Duellen im UEFA Cup), der es zuletzt mal zu was gebracht hat. 

 

Vielleicht ist unsere Liga in der Breite doch nicht zu stark. Jetzt davon auszugehen, die BuLi ist Nummer 1 auf der Welt ist gefährlich. Wie das aussehen kann, hat man letztes Jahr gesehen. Da fliegt man halt mal gegen Real raus. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, es sind eigentlich nur zwei Mannschaften, die weiter kommen. Bayern und Dortmund. Wenn man das berücksichtigt, sind wir auch nicht besser als England und Spanien.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Oktober 2014)

Oh Bremen what do u do to meeeee?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2014)

Oh Bremen what do u do to meeeee?

 

 

Haha ja schon übel jetzt auch noch Zuhause gegen Köln zu verkacken 

Und Doofmund auch schon wieder verloren... Der HSV sowieso...

 

Also die aktuelle untere Tabellenhälfte hätte vor ein paar Jahren wahrscheinlich niemand so vorausgesagt xD

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2014)

Wird immer skurriler ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



 

Mir gefällts. Paderborn schnuppert an der EL, wer hätte das mal gedacht ? Naja. Als HSV Fan ist das eine ganz normale Saison. Nur, dass man so wenig Gegentore bekommen hat. 12 jetzt, letzte Saison waren es 10 mehr. Das letzte Spiel gegen Leverkusen war das Beste, was ich seit langem gesehen habe. 9 Gelbe. Feindbild Hakan C. Viele kleine Fouls. Wenig Chancen. So muss das.

 

Was ich lustig finde sind die Aussagen von Völler und Schmidt. "Unsere Stars müssen geschützt werden" - "Eine Hetzjagt gegen unsere Spieler". Klar. Drobny bekommt Gelb, weil er außerhalb des 16er Hand nimmt. Diekmeier, weil er mit einem Schiri argumentiert. Müller für ein taktisches Foul. Arslan für ein taktisches Foul. Behrami in einer Rudelbildung (in welcher NUR ER Gelb sah). Van der Vaart hätte Gelb Rot sehen können, das ist wahr. 

 

Nun aber Leverkusen. Donati senst im Seitenaus Jansen in die Bande, Ball war längst weg. Bekommt Gelb. Spahic tritt Müller (?) auf den Fuß, nachdem er gefoult hat. Bekommt Gelb. Also, Hetzjagt der Hamburg. Grobe Fouls. Statistik sagt 30 zu 26 Fouls.

 

Ich sehe keine Hetzjagt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. November 2014)

BREMEN HAT GEWONNEN YÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2015)

Hier is echt auch überhaupt nichts los, nur WM/EM-Fans hier? 

 

 

Und wie schon im Hinspiel gegen Schalke 06 mal wieder ein klarer Elfmeter verwehrt worden, es is echt unglaublich.

http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/bundesliga/startseite/621164/artikel_frankfurts-aussergewoehnliches-elfmeterpech.html#omfbLike

 

Der fünfte in der laufenden Saison den die Eintracht nicht bekommen hat. Aber mit einem glücklicheren Ende diesmal immerhin 

 

Und da fangen die dämlichen Pillendreher aus Leverkusen noch das 4:5 in der Nachspielzeit, ich hatte unentschieden getippt und sonst alles richtig, zum kotzen... -.-

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2015)

DERBYSIEGER!!!!!!!! BVB 09


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Februar 2015)

Dafür hat Dortmund die peinlichsten Fans der Liga, Gruß ein Bremenfan. Aber lieber gewinnt Dortmund als der Unsympath von Schalke.

Hoffe Reus püriert uns am Ende der Saison nicht so sehr. :/


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aua.....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2015)

Witzig, dass VdV dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Mai 2015)

Witzig, dass VdV dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird.

 

Naja von den ganzen Trottelmedien wie der Bild und ähnlichen Schmutzblättern vielleicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2015)

Solltest dir mal seine FB Seite angucken.

 

Klar, Idioten gibt es immer. (Spieler wie Geis tun ihr übriges dazu)


----------



## ego1899 (5. Mai 2015)

Solltest dir mal seine FB Seite angucken.

 

Klar, Idioten gibt es immer. (Spieler wie Geis tun ihr übriges dazu)

 

Achso, naja das ist sowieso klar 

Da kannst du dir ja denken, was solche Leute lesen um sich so ne Meinung zu BILDen.

Kein normaler Mensch würde VdV da irgendeine Absicht unterstellen.

Zumal er da ja auch nicht irgendwie brutal reingegangen ist. War einfach nur extrem unglücklich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2015)

Solltest dir mal seine FB Seite angucken.
 
Klar, Idioten gibt es immer. (Spieler wie Geis tun ihr übriges dazu)



Was hat geisi getan?


----------



## tallinex (5. Mai 2015)

Ich denke Stuttgart steigt ab. Dutt rechtzeitig von Bremen nach Stuttgart um dort den Abstieg zu regeln.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2015)

Was hat geisi getan?

 

Nach dem Spiel ein scheißdummes Interview gegeben.

 

Ich mag den Jungen aber trotzdem.


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2015)

ich hab da gehört die bayern ziehen ins cl finale ein


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2015)

ich hab da gehört die bayern ziehen ins cl finale ein    

 

Das Rückspiel wird ein knappes Ding


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2015)

Das Rückspiel wird ein knappes Ding 



Die Byern ehh bayern drehen das doch ganz klar.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2015)

Die Byern ehh bayern drehen das doch ganz klar.

 

Ich freue mich schon auf's Elfmeterschießen


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2015)

und vorher sag ich noch zu meinem kumpel wenn die bayern da heute 3:0 verlieren,dann muss sich selbst ein pep mal in frage stellen,nach dem dfb-aus udn den wiederholten ausscheiden im halbfinale, ob er noch der richtige für bayern ist...

 

man darf ja ruhig bei barca verlieren.ist keine schande bei dem supersturm,inkl. einem messi auf weltniveau,aber das hätte auch gut und gerne 5:0 oder 6:1 ausgehen können udn die bayern hätten sich nich mal beschweren dürfen...

 

was mich am meisten nervte war der nichtangriffspakt den bayern mit barca geschlossen hat...wieso schiessen die nicht einmal auf das kacktor???????????da haben die zwei(drei?) freistossmöglichkeiten aus wirklich guter position udn da kommen dann flanken??????da bolz ich doch mal den ball aufs tor.das sind doch bei bayern keine kreisklassestürmer.die können doch auch schiessen...warum sowas??...und dann immer dieses klein klein am gegnerischen 16er....da pöhl ich den ball doch auch mal drauf und leg nicht zum fünften mal quer...hätten mal auf die stürmer von barca achten sollen wie die das machen...ich glaub die tiorschusstatistik war in der ersten halbzeit 7:0 torschüsse...

 

ich frag mich auch was pep den bayern in der halbzeitpause erzählt hat.die kamen ja total verändert aufn platz.waren plötzlich bissig, sogar ein wenig gefährlich...ich mein die hatten die taktik mit der dreierkette doch schon nach 10 min geändert. da muss doch ein bissel mehr passieren auf bayernseite als das alte hase-schlange spiel...

 

naja,jetzt wird sich selbst rumenigge, der alte pep-fan, mal ein paar gedanken machen....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2015)

Nichts ist lustiger als pissige Bayernfans.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2015)

Wieso gleich den Trainer infrage stellen?

Und von wegen 5:x ... 6:x

 

Es hätte viel eher anders und somit gut für die Bayern ausgehen können.

Immerhin haben sie die meiste Zeit einer sehr guten Mannschaft gegengehalten. 

 

Ach, ich glaub, ich sagte es schon mal früher .. ich mag die Spanier nicht.

Bester Anlass - das angebliche Foul zuletzt(?).

Wäre der Spanier weiter seine Richtung (wie auch der Ball) gelaufen - und hätte nicht so 'nen Haken nach rechts gemacht - wäre er nicht geflogen.

Aber so sind halt imo die Fußball-Spanier!


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2015)

naja,GLEICH den trainer infrage stellen würde ich das nicht nennen...er hatte ja fast ne ganze saison zeit der welt sein fussballwissen zu zeigen...er ist sicherlich ein guter trainer,aber der münchner anspruch war klar am anfang vorgegeben udn das war eine mögliche triple-verteidigung....klar hatte er ne menge ausfälle zu verkraften,selbst von echten stars,aber die spielweise find ich extrem unansehlich.wenn die das barcelonische tikki-takka zelebrieren...da steckt zuviel vergangenheit in pep und ich glaub für die zukunft wird das noch schlechter für die bayern laufen wenn dieses spielprinzip beibehalten wird...


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2015)

Die Triple-Verteidigung kam erst ziemlich am Ende der Saison ins Spiel- als es danach aussah, daß es wieder klappen könnte.

Das war aber def. nicht von Anfang an Gespräch und das Ziel.

 

Und wie gut es bei Bayern insgesamt läuft, sieht man ja ... zwar etwas Pech .. aber immerhin vorzeitig Meister. 

Daher glaub ich nicht, daß es zukünftig schlechter für sie laufen wird.

 

Die Jungens brauch bei aller Ausgelaugtheit endlich mal ihren Erholungurlaub.

Ich wäre bei denen wahrscheinlich schon nach 1 Woche hinüber.^^


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2015)

nein,das stimmt so nicht...heynckes hat das triple geholt und bayern wollte mit super-pep die triple-verteidigung von anfang an erreichen...die ansprüche sind dort so hoch.das hat sich nicht erst vor einem monat kristalisiert,das war von begin an.da ist das miniziel halbfinale cl und die anderen beiden wettbewerbe sollten ja schon auch gleich mitgenommen werden...

das wird so nicht reichen für den jetzigen trainer,auch wenn die meisterschaft souverän eingefahren wurde, aber im pokal schon nur mit dusel übers elferschiessen ins halbfinale gekommen(um dort gegen den alten erzrivalen dortmund rauszufliegen) udn schon im viertelfinale der cl drohte das aus gegen porto nach dem schlechten hinspiel...

 

da wird es ärger geben und erst recht wenns noch ne deftige heimwatsche gegen barca gibt,was sicherlich nicht auszuschliessen ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2015)

harte zeiten für erfolgfans.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2015)

Bayern wäre schön doof jetzt über Pep als Trainer zu diskutieren. Was habt ihr eigentlich erwartet ? Mit ner Verletztenliste bis Ghana Barca mal eben 4:0 wegklatschen wie vor ein paar Jahren ? Zur Triplesaison hatten sie frische Spieler, nicht den unbedingten Druck (Bayern haben immer Druck, aber nach einem Triple erwartet JEDER, dass man es nochmal schafft) und, was mit am Wichtigsten ist, einen verdammt erfahrenen Trainer. 

 

Guardiola ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch der beste Trainer der Welt, Besser als Mourinho, besser als Ancellotti, besser als Klopp, besser als Wenger. Er schafft es wie kein anderer, ner Mannschaft ne Handschrift zu geben. Und gestern hat man gemerkt, wie diese Handschrift aussieht. Bei Barca und bei Bayern.

 

Bayern konnte gestern nicht gewinnen. Das hat Pep glaube ich auch schon gewusst. Mit ganz viel Glück vielleicht. Und mit Neuer. Am Ende stehen auf beiden Seiten auch nur 11 Menschen auf dem Platz, Messi ausgenommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2015)

Niemand ist besset als Mourinho.

Pep hat unfassbare selbstläufer Mannschaften. Sogar ich hol mir Bayern den Ligatitel.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2015)

naja,selbstläufer mannschaften stimmt so nicht...bei barca war es so:

 

Rijkaards Posten übernahm zur Saison 2008/09 Pep Guardiola, der in der Saison zuvor in seinem ersten Trainerjahr die B-Mannschaft zum Aufstieg in die Segunda División B geführt hatte.[42] Gleichzeitig wurde das Team für insgesamt mehr als 90 Mio. &#8364; mit neuen Spielern, darunter Daniel Alves und Gerard Piqué, verstärkt, während prägende Spieler der letzten Jahre wie Ronaldinho oder Deco den Verein verließen.[43] Der Start in die Saison 2008/09 gelang mit einer Niederlage und einem Unentschieden nicht wie erhofft. Doch vom 3. bis zum 22. Spieltag legte der FC Barcelona eine Siegesserie (mit Ausnahme eines Unentschiedens) hin und beendete die Saison als Erstplatzierter mit neun Punkten Vorsprung auf Real Madrid. Im Finale des spanischen Pokals wurde Athletic Bilbao mit 4:1 besiegt und die Rekordtitelzahl stieg auf 25. Zwei Wochen später gewann Barça nach einem 2:0-Sieg über Manchester United auch den Champions-League-Titel. Somit gewann der FC Barcelona als erste spanische Mannschaft das Triple. Der zu dieser Zeit 38 Jahre alte Guardiola schrieb damit in seinem Premierenjahr als Trainer der ersten Mannschaft Geschichte

 

der ist schon kein schlechter....zu bayern holte er ja auch alonso,thiago,benatia, dazu kamen noch lewandowski, götze, rode,martinez,bernat...während kroos,mandzukic und van buyten den verein verliessen...also auch da war schon ne umstrukturierung erkennbar...

 

aber trotzdem ist die münchener philosophie erfolgsorientiert,als einer der top 3 klubs der welt...der vorstand udn ich glaube auch pep sind vom abschneiden vom fc diese saison nicht begeistert...

 

angeberisch oder hochtrabend hin oder her.der fc bayern münchen ist eine weltmarke udn da ist eine saison mit "nur" dem gewinn der meisterschaft irgendwas schief gelaufen...ich denke wir werden nächste woche nach dem cl-abschiedsspiel noch ein bischen mehr darüber hören und lesen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2015)

Wollte grad sagen, Barca ist zu dem geworden dank Pep. Vorher waren sie natürlich auch mehr oder minder erfolgreich, diese Philosophie entstand aber erst. Und bei Bayern kann sie auch entstehen, wenn sie ihm Zeit lassen. Allerdings muss er sich rechtfertigen, wieso er gestern zu beginn mit einer 3er Abwehr spielen ließ. Überraschungseffekt hin oder her, das hätte schlimm enden können.

 

Ich hab da aber schon eine Theorie, auf was das alles hinauslaufen wird, wenn die Diskussionen nun lauter werden. Ein Teil der Theorie hat sich schonmal bewahrheitet... Tuchel ging zu Dortmund


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2015)

du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das kloppo zu bayern geht...

 

also ich hätte da eher an mourinho gedacht,der mit chelsea ja auch nicht soooo erfolgreich war.auch nur die meisterschaft gewonnen...das würde bayern auch noch mehr hasser einbringen wenn der eingebildete mourinho zum fc wechselt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2015)

"Nur"
Gewinn in England mal die Liga.


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2015)

Nichts ist lustiger als pissige Bayernfans.
 


 


harte zeiten für erfolgfans.

 

Bißchen übertrieben  

 

 

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der findet, dass sie für die masse an Ausfällen echt gut gespielt haben?

Das Ergebnis hätte nicht sein müssen, verdient war es aber.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2015)

was heisst "Masse" an ausfällen...es fehlten im grunde nur ribrob...sind zwar extravagante spieler,gerade robben mit der form vor seiner verletzung, aber auch hier muss eine mannschaft wie bayern das irgendwie kompensieren...ich glaube selbst wenn barca messi gefehlt hätte, hätten die gewonnen. die spanier waren einfach besser aufgestellt,kämpferischer,aggressiver und was gerade pep wurmen wird:auch tatktisch klar bessser...

 

bayern hat 20 min am anfang der zweiten hz gut gespielt.der rest gehörte barca


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2015)

Haben sie auch, deren Ersatzspieler sind ja auch deutlich besset als die durchschnittliche BuLi-Mannschaft.
 
 
Bißchen übertrieben  
 
 
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der findet, dass sie für die masse an Ausfällen echt gut gespielt haben?
Das Ergebnis hätte nicht sein müssen, verdient war es aber.


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2015)

Alaba und Badstuber haben meiner Meinung nach auffallend gefehlt, auch wenn Boateng ne sehr, sehr gute Arbeit geleistet hat.

Ein angeschlagener Lewandowski (obwohl der auch super gespielt hat).

Götze passt in dieses Team einfach nicht rein.

 

Bayern hat sehr gut gespielt, bei Barca sieht das einfach nur ganz anders aus  deren Abwehr ist keine Granate, sie sind ab Messi (bzw ab dem Mittelfeld) einfach sehr schnell und sehr gut.

 

 

Klar, Bayerns Ersatzspieler sind für die BuLi überdurchschnittlich gut, aber halt eben für die BuLi.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2015)

Ist ja schön das hier endlich mal wieder diskutiert wird. Aber über was?

Die Bauern...

 

Scheint ja wirklich mehr Leute zu interessieren, als man so denkt. 

Und ich frage mich immer warum Samstags in der Vorberichterstattung immer 30 Minuten über den FCB geredet wird, obwohl die erst am Sonntag spielen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2015)

Über meinen Herzensverein wurde in den letzten Monaten so ziemlich alles gesagt, ich finde die derzeitige Situation beim FC Bayern sogar recht interessant. In der Liga dominieren sie fast alles, haben dann mit Verletzten Pech, fliegen daraufhin gegen Dortmund peinlich im 11-Meter schießen raus, im Anschluss ein 0:2 gegen Aspirin und dann die "Vergewaltigung" durch Messi. Und mitten drin Pep.

 

Aber ja, ich freue mich auf die letzten BuLi spiele, besonders den Abstiegskampf. Ich hatte mit meinem HSV schon abgeschlossen und war gedanklich schon bei Red Bull und Darmstadt, wird jetzt aber nochmal spannend. Heute ein Sieg und man hat die Relegation so gut wie sicher. Und man spielt noch gegen den VFB und S04.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2015)

Das heutige "6-Punkte-Spiel" hat ja weder Freiburg, noch Hamburg was gebracht.

Da unten wird ja entweder noch gegeneinander gespielt, oder aber gegen starke Gegner, welche sich ganz oben rum tummeln.

Auf jeden Fall sehr spannend.

 

Die Eintracht ist ja eigentlich durch, auch wenn es rein mathematisch noch nicht sicher ist. Selbst wenn kein Punkt mehr geholt wird, sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Das erklärt auch die 300er Quote. Also wenn die doch noch absteigen trösten mich wenigstens 3000&#8364; darüber hinweg 

 

Und Sandhausen hat den Brauseclub heute 4:0 wegehauen im eigenen Stadion. Für die hat sich das mit dem Aufstieg jetzt auch endgültig erledigt zum Glück. Nur Ingolstadt wird es leider packen...


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2015)

bwahaha rot für reina


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2015)

Die Transferpolitik von Bremen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2015)

Wenn man mit ihm nicht verlängern konnte (Mangels nötiger Perspektive (aka Geld)), ist es doch besser, wenn man Di Santo jetzt noch für Kohle ziehen lässt. 

 

1 Jahr Vertrag = 10 Mio. &#8364;. Was will man mehr ? Nun hat man fast 20 Millionen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2015)

Nö mit Elia und petersen knapp 27 Mio+

Aber das wird eh nich dolle investiert  :/


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2015)

Gratz zum verdienten Titel @ Wolfsburg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2015)

Der spannendste, herzzereißende, unverdienteste Sieg, den ich jemals gesehen habe. Da ist man 20 Jahre Fan seines Heimatvereins. Bekommt mit, wie er sich nach einer recht erfolgreichen Zeit nach und nach selber zerstört. Und übersteht dann 2x hintereinander die Relegation.

 

Ein Traum, von ganz Fussballdeutschland gehasst zu werden. Wundervoll. ♥


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juni 2015)

Der Dino stirbt nun frühestens in einem Jahr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2015)

Sollte man als Dortmund-Fan nicht zu laut sagen. Der BVB hat auch schon am Abgrund geschnuppert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juni 2015)

Ich meinte das eher positiv. Und ja, wir haben auch schon sehr dramatische Saisonabschlüsse gehabt.

Aber ich hoffe mal, dass der HSV wirklich was aus den letzten beiden Jahren gelernt hat.

Sie waren vor kurzem eigentlich noch richtig top, aber dann kam der Absturz. Der Verein braucht einen Neuanfang, der hoffentlich kommen wird.

PS: Die Fansituation am Ende war dann aber mal wieder Chaotisch, aber auch verständlich.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juni 2015)

dennoch gratz @ HSV

 

Die gehören imo da oben einfach dazu!


----------



## Danny V (2. Juni 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> dennoch gratz @ HSV
> 
> Die gehören imo da oben einfach dazu!


Nein, das tun sie eben nicht, was ja das Problem an der Sache ist.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XnT4IWazz90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Warum habe ich wohl imo geschrieben?!

 

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da war das Hauptderby HSV vs Bayern.

Da war an Dortmund noch gar nicht zu denken.

Das hast Du wahrscheinlich aber noch nicht erlebt.^^

 

Und nur weil HSV derzeit massive Probleme hat (so manch andere "Alteingesessenen" übrigens auch),

heißt es doch imo nicht,  daß sie nicht zum "1. Liga Inventar"  dazugehören.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Juni 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und nur weil HSV derzeit massive Probleme hat (so manch andere "Alteingesessenen" übrigens auch), heißt es doch imo nicht, daß sie nicht zum "1. Liga Inventar" dazugehören.


Auch den Status als Inventar muss man sich verdienen. Und der Sieg gestern war nun mal nicht verdient, sie sind einzig aufgrund einer Schiedsrichter-Fehlentscheidung Bundesligist geblieben. Ja sie haben gekämpft. Ja sie hatten Chancen. Aber wenn man erstklassig sein will muss man eben gegen einen Zweitligisten auch mal OHNE "Hilfe" einnetzen. Kompliment an den KSC, die haben alles getan was möglich war und hätten den Aufstieg mehr als verdient. Und das sage ich als neutraler Beobachter, der Anhänger weder von den einen noch den anderen ist.

 

Was mich ja am meisten ärgert: Statt das Haupt zu beugen und Demut zu zeigen feiern die auch noch die Nacht durch, als hätten sie grad gegen Barca die Champions League gewonnen. Dabei hat es die Gurkentruppe mit Dusel und unverschämtem Glück grad mal durch die Relegation geschafft, gegen einen unterklassigen Gegner. Meinen Respekt, so denn je welcher da war, haben sie jedenfalls komplett verloren. Jetzt kann man nur hoffen dass diese überbezahlten und untertalentierten Heinis diesmal die Chance nutzen, ansonsten sieht man sich nächstes Jahr an gleicher Stelle. Einzig den "zivilen" Mitarbeitern in der HSV-Verwaltung, die im Abstiegsfall ziemlich sicher ihren Job als erste noch vor dem Trainer verlören und am wenigstens dafür könnten, wünsche ich das.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juni 2015)

Schon dreist sich zu freuen, dass man den Abstieg verhindern konnte und das trotz Hass und Gehetze von allen Seiten.
Richtige Unmenschen.

Für mich wiegt das mehr als ne Meisterschaft, zumal da auch Unsummen an Verlusten dranhängen.

Aber ja #echteliebeseit2011.

Was das Thema unverdient angeht: Verdienen BvB/Schalke Euroleague zu spielen? Gemessen an der Leistung und dem Kaderwert/Etat.
Immer schön nach unten treten.
Davon das 1/3 der Liga im Abstiegskampf involviert war, lass ich mal bei Seite.
Aber 13 Punkte aus den letzten 6 Spielen ist auch ne scheiß Leistung.
#Internetfußballhelden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich ein Spieler dieses Vereins wäre und 2 Saisons lang nur in die Fresse bekäme von allen Seiten, würde ich auch so feiern. Im ersten Moment mag das unfair und rücksichtslos wirken. Aber war es auch rücksichtslos, als wir Brasilien demontiert haben ? War es rücksichtslos, als wir gegen Argentinien in den letzten Minuten das Tor geschossen haben und uns gefreut haben ?

 

Nein. Es ist der Druck, der abfällt. In diesem Moment hast du die CL gewonnen. Denn, sind wir mal ehrlich, dieses Jahr war der Abstiegskampf spannender als der 10000000. Titel der Bayern. Und auch als neutraler Fan sollte man das anerkennen. Für viele Spiele wird das einer der größten Erfolge sein. 

 

Zum KSC - ich finde diesen Verein sau sympathisch und fand es wirklich schade, dass das Spiel durch eine umstrittene Entscheidung entschieden werden musste. Sie sind als Mannschaft genau das, was der HSV die letzten Spiele unter Labbadia erst zeigte... ein Team..


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juni 2015)

Danke Euch Beiden. 

Genauso sehe ich es auch.

 

Und mit denen, die ums "Überleben" kämpfen, möchte ich keinesfalls tauschen.

Ich wünsche mir, daß sie sich wieder berappeln und stückweise wieder zu guter Form auflaufen, wie zu ihren Glanzzeiten.

 

Ich finde auch gut, daß es mal etwas spannender in der Liga ist, nicht so, wo man schon vorher wußte, wie was ausging.

 

Und soooo schlecht sieht die Statistik insgesamt nun auch nicht aus, für den HSV. 

 

-> http://web.de/magazine/sport/fussball/bundesliga/abschneiden-hsvin-bundesliga-2000-30679634


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2015)

http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/j...ls-fifa-praesident-zurueck-41199398.bild.html

 

Ein längst überfälliger Schritt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Juni 2015)

Zu spät.... Warum nicht am Donnerstag oder Freitag letzte Woche.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Was das Thema unverdient angeht: Verdienen BvB/Schalke Euroleague zu spielen? Gemessen an der Leistung und dem Kaderwert/Etat.
> Immer schön nach unten treten.


Hat doch damit nichts zu tun. Es geht darum, dass sie nur Aufgrund einer Fehlentscheidung ihre Klasse halten konnten. Nie im Leben hätten die noch den Ausgleich gemacht in den paar Minuten.

Und das dann noch feiern ist halt total peinlich.

 

Deswegen unverdient. Die Leistung, welche sie über die Saison gezeigt haben, ist da in erster Linie völlig uninteressant.

 

Und es ist auch vollkommen egal, welchen Wert der Kader von XY hat.

Auf einen EL-Platz gekommen, EL "verdient".

Auf einen Abstiegsplatz gelandet, Abstieg "verdient".

Ohne die dämliche Relegation wäre der HSV schon letztes Jahr weg gewesen.

Gehört wieder abgeschafft. Totale Schnapsidee den Mist wieder einzuführen


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2015)

zu viel Hitze heute abbekommen?^^

 

Jeder Verein hat Höhen & Tiefen - manch einer mehr - manch einer weniger.

Ebenso gab es überall mal Fehlentscheidungen - ja und?

 

Dieses Mal hat HSV davon profitiert - kein Grund zu feiern?

Denen ist es doch letztendlich egal, hauptsache Klassenerhalt.

Und komischerweise hat sich öffentlich noch keiner darüber beschwert.

 

Außerdem, wie ich aufgezeigt habe, ist der HSV insgesamt gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Nur weil wer mal "abstürzt" ist er gleich ingesamt schlecht?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2015)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hat doch damit nichts zu tun. Es geht darum, dass sie nur Aufgrund einer Fehlentscheidung ihre Klasse halten konnten. Nie im Leben hätten die noch den Ausgleich gemacht in den paar Minuten.
> Und das dann noch feiern ist halt total peinlich.
> 
> Deswegen unverdient. Die Leistung, welche sie über die Saison gezeigt haben, ist da in erster Linie völlig uninteressant.
> ...


Wenn der BvB, durch Fehlentscheidungen ins Finale einzieht ist das aber okay? Lieber keine Moral, als so eine eklige Doppelmoral.

Warum die Spieler sich so gefreut haben wurde mehrfach erläutert und ist absolut nachvollziehbar ohne diese peinliche Anti-Hsvbrille. 

Ich heule auch nicht rum wegen Fehlentscheidungen, mein Verein würde sonst sicher Euroleague spielen (lt. Wahre Tabelle) und nicht auf Platz 10 stehen. Gehört halt dazu. Aber Fehlentscheidungen für den eigenen Verein zu feiern, aber eben diese bei anderen Vereinen anzuprangern geht gar nicht.

Und der Wert/Etat hat natürlich was mit Leistung und "Erwartungen" zu tun. 
Von Paderborn hat keiner den Titel erwartet von Bayern eben schon, warum? Weil Bayern mehr als 10x so viel "Wert" oder eben Leistung besitzt.
Im Fußball ist halt Wert=Leistung. (Meistens jedenfall)
Aber mit Ramos, Immobile und Micky würde ich das auch abstreiten wollen.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2015)

also gute 2 minuten über nachspielzeit mit allen wehwehchen find ich schon ziemlich suspekt. man hätt allein nach dem freistoß abpfeiffen können.....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2015)

Sind halt alles Uhrensöhne. 

 

Wie können diese Menschen es wagen, sich über einen glücklichen, dennoch verdienten Sieg zu freuen. Untermenschen sind das.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2015)

diese ganze "freuen-oder-nicht-freuen-debatte" erinnert mich fatal an das rumgeunke einiger wie man sich nach dem wm-final-sieg über die argentinier so "lustig" machen konnte...

manche gehen halt zum lachen in den keller und andere lassen ihren dampf in der öffentlichkeit ab...

 

warum sollte man sich nicht freuen wenn man es geschafft hat nicht abzusteigen????über die saison haben die fans eh schon ein tuch des vergessens gelegt.und das wissen die spieler auch ganz genau was die fürn scheiss gespielt haben monatelnag...aber...

es ging bei der relegation um ein hin-und rückspiel was über vieler leute schicksal entscheiden sollte.es wurde von den medien ein ungeheurer druck aufgebaut und keiner vom hsv wollte im selben atemzug genannt werden,welcher die "unabsteigbaren" in die zweite liga gebracht hätte...

das dann eine emotionale party nach dem rückspiel(wo dem hsv schon kaum mehr ne chance eingeräumt wurde) stattfand kann man glaub ich ganz gut verstehen...

 

 

und jeder der mal selber fussabll gespielt hat und es geschafft hat einen abstieg zu verhindern,der weiss auch das man das selbst in den unteren klassen feiert,selbst nach einer besch...saison...so ist fussball halt...emotional...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juni 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ebenso gab es überall mal Fehlentscheidungen - ja und?
> 
> 
> 
> Nur weil wer mal "abstürzt" ist er gleich ingesamt schlecht?


 

 

Klar gab es die, nur entscheiden die normalerweise nicht über Aufstieg/ Klassenerhalt und bestimmen nicht das Schicksal zweier Vereine für ein ganzes Jahr 

Und nur weil er "mal" abstürzt? Das zweite mal gerade so gerettet in der Relegation und schon seit Jahren immer am rumdümpeln da unten?

 

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wenn der BvB, durch Fehlentscheidungen ins Finale einzieht ist das aber okay? Lieber keine Moral, als so eine eklige Doppelmoral.
> 
> Warum die Spieler sich so gefreut haben wurde mehrfach erläutert und ist absolut nachvollziehbar ohne diese peinliche Anti-Hsvbrille.
> 
> ...


 

Keine Ahnung worauf du dich da jetzt beziehst, ich habe das letzte Spiel des BVB nicht gesehen. Verstehe auch nicht warum sowas immer als Beispiel dienen muss.

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob es in der laufenden Saison in der Gesamtheit verschiedene Fehlentscheidungen gibt, oder diese in einem einzigen Spiel den kompletten Spielverlauf ändern und am Ende ein anderer Sieger fest steht, als es normalerweise der Fall gewesen wäre.

 

Was du Anti-HSV Brille nennst, ist für mich eine objektive Meinung, welcher sich auf Fakten stützt.

Wenn du Fehlentscheidungen für deinen Verein feierst, dann kannst du das gerne tun. Aber anderen Doppelmoral zu unterstellen ist fast schon kindisch, gibt nämlich auch Leute die das nicht tun und Entscheidungen ohne die Vereinsbrille betrachten können.

Freude über den Ausgang des Spiels ist dann selbstverständlich da, aber man stellt sich danach halt nicht hin und postet überall so ne "UNABSTEIGBAR" und "verdient weiter"-Kacke, wie es jetzt irgendwie überall der Fall war.

Das ist einfach nur peinlich.

 

 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie können diese Menschen es wagen, sich über einen glücklichen, *dennoch verdienten Sieg* zu freuen.


 

     Wohl noch betrunken, von der Titelverteidigung xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2015)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Klar gab es die, nur entscheiden die normalerweise nicht über Aufstieg/ Klassenerhalt und bestimmen nicht das Schicksal zweier Vereine für ein ganzes Jahr
> Und nur weil er "mal" abstürzt? Das zweite mal gerade so gerettet in der Relegation und schon seit Jahren immer am rumdümpeln da unten?
> 
> 
> ...


Lesen lernst du bitte nochmal, ich feier Fehlentscheidungen nicht.
Deine Argumente sind die 0815 Sport Bild Kommentare ohne Rücksicht auf eben auch starke Momente.
Btw ich bin kein Hsvfan, sondern Bremenfan. 
Ist aus dem Tabellenbeispiel herrauslesbar.

Ich hab vom Halbfinalspiel gesprochen, das hätte eigentlich ersichtlich sein müssen. <:

Glaube echt du liest Beiträge nichtmal zur Hälfte, noch verstehst du die Aussage...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> 1. Lesen lernst du bitte nochmal, ich feier Fehlentscheidungen nicht.
> 
> 
> 2, Btw ich bin kein Hsvfan, sondern Bremenfan.
> ...


 

1. Ich meinte damit, dass du das gerne tun "kannst", aber anderen so etwas nicht unterstellen solltest.

(Zitat: "Aber Fehlentscheidungen für den eigenen Verein zu feiern, aber eben diese bei anderen Vereinen anzuprangern geht gar nicht.")

 

2. Das du ein Werderander bist habe ich durchaus verstanden. Tut aber nichts zur Sache, da ich das angesprochene HSV-Fangetue ja nicht auf dich bezogen habe.

 

3. Starke Momente? Ach die in der Verlängerung, welche es normalerweise nicht hätte geben dürfen, da der HSV nach dem 1:0 erst aufgewacht ist und anständig Fußball gespielt hat xD

Oder sprichst du von der gesamten Saison? Die kann man auch an einer Hand abzählen, aber das liegt vielleicht an meinem Sportbild-Horizont.

 

4. Also ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit Textverständnis. 

 

 

Naja wenn du vom DFB-Pokal Halbfinale sprichst...

Ich kann mich da jetzt an keine groben Fehlentscheidungen erinnern, außer vielleicht mal eine strittige Strafraumszene.

Vielmehr erinnere ich mich an das großartige Elfmeterschießen und die überragende Chancenverwertung der Bazis. Eine spielentscheidende, vergleichbare Szene gab es da meines Wissens nach nicht.

 

Und selbst WENN! Dann wäre das selbstverständlich ebenfalls nicht in Ordnung.

Fehlentscheidungen passieren und sie sind meist auch nicht so gravierend, wie beim Beispiel HSV/ KSC.

Aber da ist sie es nunmal gewesen. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum man da so ein Geschiss macht. 

 

Ist ja nicht so als würde man hier über das Wembley-Tor diskutieren.

Ist eher so eindeutig wie die Hand Gottes.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2015)

ENDLICH sind wir auf transfermarkt.de - Niveau  

 

Einigen wir uns darauf. Der HSV ist unverdient in der Liga geblieben und muss sich jetzt gewaltig steigern und die erneute Chance nutzen.

 

(ich glaube aber trotzdem, wäre Hannover/Freiburg oder selbst Stuttgart so weitergekommen wie der HSV jetzt, hätten wir keine Diskussion über die Relegation. Da hätte man die Mannschaft gefeiert.)


----------



## ego1899 (9. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> (ich glaube aber trotzdem, wäre Hannover/Freiburg oder selbst Stuttgart so weitergekommen wie der HSV jetzt, hätten wir keine Diskussion über die Relegation. Da hätte man die Mannschaft gefeiert.)


 

Nicht wenn alles genau so abgelaufen wäre  Zumindest nicht von meiner Seite aus.

Ist ja auch nicht so, als hätte ich etwas gegen den HSV. Hätte einfach nur gerne gesehen, wie einer der "großen" absteigt. Der VFB wäre mir auch recht gewesen. Irgendwie enttäuschend, dass sich beide retten konnten 

 

Bin auch mal gespannt was die beiden kommende Saison machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2015)

Frag mal mich. Ich saß in der Imtech Arena beim Public Viewing und war schon fast beim Ausgang, als Diaz den plötzlich reinmacht. 

 

2. Liga wär interessant gewesen gerade durch die Tatsache, dass sie jetzt erst wieder die Ticketpreise erhöht haben. Nach solch einer Saison. Mich schockiert es aber schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2015)

Schweinsteiger wechselt nach 17 Jahren zu Manchester United. Viele Fans sind enttäuscht und machen Pep dafür verantwortlich.

 

1 Jahr Restvertrag, letzte Saison oft verletzt und eher mäßige Leistung nach dem Weltmeister-Titel. Ich glaube, alle Seiten profitieren davon. Schweini darf sich nochmal in England beweisen und dick €€€ absahnen. München bekommt 20 Millionen €, was man durchaus in einen würdigen Vertreter investieren kann. Manchester bekommt einen Weltmeister, der - sollte er wieder 100%ig fit sein - ne echte Verstärkung ist. Natürlich verliert die BuLi und der FCB eine Identifikationsfigur und einen Vorzeigesportler, aber persönlich finde ich es immer schön und interessant, Deutsche in der PL zu sehen. Er hat sich redlich verdient.

 

Ich denke immer gerne an das WM Finale zurück.


----------



## Aun (23. September 2015)

ey da willst in ruhe fussi schaun und die deppen aus rostock fackeln das stadion ab. was für vollpfosten


----------



## Aun (30. April 2016)

aue wird in dresden nicht so gerne gemocht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Mai 2016)

War eben im Zug und hab ständig den Ticker aktualisiert, als Pizzaro das 4:2 geschossen hat, hab ich enthusiastisch beide Arme nach oben gerissen und fuck yeah gebrüllt...
Hab irgendwie zu spät gemerkt, dass lauter Leute um mich waren. &#128517;

Merkt euch Kinder: Kein Fußball im vollen Zug..


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2016)

hast wenigstens aufs mowl bekommen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2016)

Nö nur viele verwirrte Blicke.^^


----------



## Topperharly (11. Mai 2016)

Als "Glubberer" heise ich jetzt schon mal Hannover 96 und Stuttgart in der zweiten Liga willkommen....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2016)

Wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob wir die Relegation gegen euch schaffen würden.&#128514;


----------



## Aun (14. August 2017)

es geht wieder los  
der hsv fängt da an wo er aufgehört hat und wird von einem drittligisten abgeschossen, schweinfurt kickt sandhausen raus und mein favorit: magdeburg schießt in der selben combo wie vor 3 jahren die bayern aus augsburg heme     was für ein ding die letzten 10 minuten ( dem nicht gegebenen elfer werden die wohl ewig nach heulen)
alles in allem:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2017)

ey da willst in ruhe fussi schaun und die deppen aus rostock fackeln das stadion ab. was für vollpfosten

 

 

Witzig wie sich die Sachen wiederholen.


----------



## Aun (31. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2017)

ohne italien fahrn wir zur wm. schalalalalalalala


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2017)

ach Buffon hätte ich es noch gegönnt, aber ich kann diese italienische Mauerei einfach nicht mehr sehen.

 

Als halber Schwede muss ich aber auch sagen, wir sind in dem Fall nicht besser. Wird echt schwer die Gruppenphase zu überstehen.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2017)

ich bin froh, dass es dieses ewige gejammer und schwalbenspiel nicht geben wird. mr ist auch egal wer am ende gewinnt. aber das die pfeifen mal nen denkzettel bekommen! pirlo und buffon sind ja zum glück fein raus ^^
wenn die brasilianer noch fliegen würden....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. November 2017)

Ach wird das lustig, wenn Werner sich im Laufe des Turniers mal wieder fallen lässt.
Dann zitiere ich dich mal Aun.

Für Shikari freut es mich, ansonsten hätte (hätte Fahrradkette) das Spiel mit etwas mehr Glück deutlich anders ausgehen können.

Aber gut wer Belotti und Bernadeschi nicht von Anfang an spielen lässt sondern Pseudomittelfeldspieler wie Darmian, Parolo und Florenzi aufstellt brauch sich nicht wundern wenn Dampf fehlt. Hätte man allgemein offensiver aufgestellt 3-4-3 oder so.. naja was solls.

So sehr ich Buffon liebe und schätze, ich freue mich total das Donnarumma jetzt die Chance bekommt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2017)

Uh oh die Pressekonferenz von Watzke ist ja auch unfassbar unangenehm. 
Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach schadet er Dortmund mit dieser Attitüde deutlich mehr als es ihm bewusst ist.
In puncto Arroganz wurde die Bayernetikette rund um Rumenigge eingeholt, wenn nicht sogar überholt.

Anstatt die eigenen Fehler anzuerkennen, reflektieren und es besser zu machen wird gekratzt und gespuckt. 

Frage mich wirklich ob und wann der endlich mal gehen muss?


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Dezember 2017)

Meins auch nicht, deswegen halte ich mich diesem Thread fern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2017)

BREMEN HAT IN DORTMUND GEWONNEN. 

Me so happy


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2017)

ich feier grad total. diese inkompetenz der führungsriege.....
stinkt aber trotzdem nach faulem fisch ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2017)

Freu mich schon morgen von Fatzke zu hören wer jetzt wieder Schuld an der Niederlage war lel.


----------



## Aun (12. April 2018)

also dieses spiel spottet jeder beschreibung...... ein schultertatscher als tätlichkeit in der nachspielzeit!
na hauptsache den torhüter vom platz stellen und dann jubelnd ohne shirt protzen(wo bleibt die verschissene gelbe für den bs?)....
meine fresse geht mir der scheiß auf den sack.
das war einer der größten bullshitentscheidungen, seit vorletzter woche n liga 3....
mir tut einfach nur buffon leid. das hat der nicht verdient


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2018)

Buffon musste runter für das, was er gesagt hat. So sehr ich ihn auch mag, der sollte schon so viel Erfahrung haben in solchen Situationen. Selbst wenn er sich in dem Moment geärgert hat. Generell hätte sich wohl niemand aufgeregt, wenn dieses Foul in der 20. Minute passiert wäre. Und um ehrlich zu sein hat Juve jetzt auch nicht brilliert, weswegen ich diesen ganzen Hass auch nicht verstehe. Und das sage ich als Barca-Sympathisant. 

 

Was Rom da geschafft hat ist für mich viel bemerkenswerter.


----------



## Aun (12. April 2018)

ja hab mich da vermacht. rom ja das war nice. kloppos truppe auch ^^


----------



## Volker1234 (20. April 2018)

_Edit vom 21.08.2010: Umfrage für Meisterschaft 2010/2011 und Abstiegskandidaten eingebaut!!__Update vom 15.05.2011 - Aktuelle Daten 2010/2011 eingefügt_
Update vom 30.07.2011 - Neue Umfrage gestartet zur Saison 2011/2012
Update vom 1.05.2012 - Umfrage entfernt, neue Umfrage zum CL Finale gestartet!
Update vom 26.05.2012 - Umfrage entfernt, EM startet bald, Entscheidungen aus der vergangenen Saison eingefügt


*Sachen aus der Saison 2011/2012*
Da Pente ja meinte, wir sollen einen separaten Fußball-Thread starten sollen für weitere Diskussionen: Hier ist er  Hier geht es um den Fußball im allgemeinen, Bundesliga, Nationalmannschaften, andere Ligen, CL und Europa Liga.

Und hier nochmal die Entscheidungen aus der 1. Bundesliga 2011/2012:

1. Bundesliga:
*Meister & Pokalsieger* - Borussia Dortmund
2. Platz - Bayern München
3. Platz - FC Schalke 04
4. Platz - Borussia Mönchengladbach
5. Platz - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
6. Platz - VFB Stuttgart
7. Platz - Hannover 96

Relegation (16. Platz): Hertha BSC Berlin (*abgestiegen*)
17. Platz: 1. FC Köln
18. Platz: 1. FC Kaiserslautern

 

Hi,

 

sieht gut aus.

 

Viele Grüße

Volker1234


----------



## Aun (20. April 2018)

und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? außer das du 3 "sinnfreie" beiträge gespammt hast. i'm watching you


----------



## spectrumizer (20. April 2018)




----------



## Aun (21. April 2018)

Oleeee FCM,
du bist mein Verein,
wir folgen Dir durch Deutschland, Europa, die ganze Welt.

Nie mehr 3. Liga!!


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2018)

&#8222;Niemals 2. Liga&#8220;

am arsch. wer so eine grottige verwaltung, trainer, spieler und solche asozialen fans hat gehört in die kreisliga. zu 100% verdient


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2018)

&#8222;Niemals 2. Liga&#8220;

am arsch. wer so eine grottige verwaltung, trainer, spieler und solche asozialen fans hat gehört in die kreisliga. zu 100% verdient

 

Hast angst, dass wir Magdeburg ein paar Dinger reindrücken? Kann ich verstehen.

 

Spaß bei Seite, mit asozial kennst du dich ja aus. Wenn ich so nen absoluten Bullshit lese kommt mir das Frühstück wieder hoch. Holy shit. Das hat wirklich Bild-Facebook Kommentarniveau. Wie kann man nur sowas von sich geben, ist mir schleierhaft. Eigentlich sollte mich das bei dir aber auch nicht überraschen. 

 

Zum HSV - Abstieg ist verdient, keine Frage. Titz kam zu spät, sonst wäre wohl das gesicherte untere Mittelfeld drin gewesen. So muss man nun den lang verdienten Gang in die 2. Liga angehen. Als HSV Fan traurig und enttäuschend, aber wir waren ja im Prinzip schon weg. Titz ist ein guter und da wohl einige Stammspieler bleiben werden (Ito/Holtby/Santos/Steinmann/Sakai) bin ich mir sicher, dass man in der zweiten Liga um den Aufstieg spielt. Wenn nicht wirds eng.


----------



## Tikume (13. Mai 2018)

Die Lösung ist doch einfach. Werdet Bayern Fans und eure Mannschaft gewinnt, ihr müsst euch nicht ärgern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2018)

Ne werder wie ich Leverkusenfan. Jetzt ist ein guter Zeitpunkt. Kurz bevor der große Erfolg kommt.


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2018)

olè svw, svw olé olé (allimania flashback^^ )


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2018)

ist doch auch wayne, wer für welchen verein jubelt. viel geiler ist wol die dämlichkei von Divock Origi:
&#8222;Haben Sie schon mal von Holstein Kiel gehört?&#8220;

Origi: &#8222;Nein.&#8220;


 


Frage: &#8222;Gegen die spielen Sie am Donnerstag.&#8220;

Origi: &#8222;Ah, interessant.&#8220;



kopf tisch. aber ganz hart. keinen plan um was es eigentlich geht


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so muss dat ^^ kann halt nicht jeder storks im finale haben


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2018)

uhh is der böse. auf fb is auch gaaaanz großes tennis wegen dem spiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

Deutschland wieder verloren .(


----------

